# La plata va a evolucionar mucho mejor que el oro. Próximo boom.



## tiogilito888 (5 Nov 2008)

Jim Rogers y Tiogilito888 os lo avisan: el próximo boom será la plata.

The Silver Bear Cafe

Suerte en vuestras inversiones.


----------



## PutinReloaded (5 Nov 2008)

Estoy servido, gracias, 14 kilos comprados a 180 euracos cuando nadie sabía ni que la plata existía  

Por desgracia no me cabía mas en la mochila cuando los compré.


----------



## Kinematik (5 Nov 2008)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Jim Rogers y Tiogilito888 os lo avisan: el próximo boom será la plata.
> 
> The Silver Bear Cafe
> 
> Suerte en vuestras inversiones.



Cuidao con esas predicciones... que luego las reflota el diablo...

Como van las inversiones por Berlín?

Saludos


----------



## Dolphin (5 Nov 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> Estoy servido, gracias, 14 kilos comprados a 180 euracos cuando nadie sabía ni que la plata existía
> 
> Por desgracia no me cabía mas en la mochila cuando los compré.



cuanto tiempo hace que la compraste?


----------



## Halfredico (5 Nov 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> Estoy servido, gracias, 14 kilos comprados a 180 euracos cuando nadie sabía ni que la plata existía
> 
> Por desgracia no me cabía mas en la mochila cuando los compré.



A ver si tu amigo Putin te puede dejar a buen precio el oro español que se llevaron los cerdos comunistas de nuestro pais.


----------



## tiogilito888 (5 Nov 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> Estoy servido, gracias, 14 kilos comprados a 180 euracos cuando nadie sabía ni que la plata existía
> 
> Por desgracia no me cabía mas en la mochila cuando los compré.



Enhorabuena por la compra. Sencillamente la bordaste. Pero que no haga duelo comprar plata...cuando se encuentre un suministrador en condiciones.

El otro día veía un gráfico de la evolución del precio de los silver eagles sobre el spot...e iba de un plus del 10% hasta llegar a más del 50% en este momento.

Sé de un suministrador que antes importaba silver eagles...y ahora está exportando los que pilla en España bien de precio, para revenderlos a un "dealer" yanqui. En especial se valoran los años 1996 y 1986...En USA no es tan facil encontrar silver eagles a buen precio...y los grandes distribuidores, entre ellos kitco ya hace muchas semanas que no los comercializan. Tienen una sobredemanda crónica.

El ratio oro/plata ya está en el linde de 1/70...y bajando. Si el oro ha llegado a su máximo histórico nominal...la plata debería incrementarse por 5 para llegar. Aún queda mucho recorrido...


----------



## PutinReloaded (5 Nov 2008)

Dolphin dijo:


> cuanto tiempo hace que la compraste?



Cuatro o cinco años, si te digo la verdad ya ni me acuerdo. Se hablaba en foros especializados de que los metales preciosos habían tocado fondo y la burbuja crediticia - y sobre todo de derivados - estaba a punto de caramelo. Me convencieron los argumentos y decidí comprar. Ahora se ve que acertaron de pleno. Sin embargo la mitad de mi patrimonio está en ladrillos de oro.


----------



## tiogilito888 (6 Nov 2008)

Kinematik dijo:


> Cuidao con esas predicciones... que luego las reflota el diablo...
> 
> Como van las inversiones por Berlín?
> 
> Saludos



Las inversiones por Berlín...van de puta madre. Y las de Potsdam muchísimo mejor.

Gracias por el interés.

Pero ahora recomiendo la adquisición de plata...no de tochos. La plata disponible per cápita, apenas ha variado desde el Imperio romano. No se produce ni siquiera 1/10 de onza per cápita de producción minera.


----------



## Tuttle (6 Nov 2008)

¿Que razón hay para que pronostiques tan abultada diferencia entre los dos metales?


----------



## Hassgesang (6 Nov 2008)

¿Y dónde se compra? ¿En los compro-plata de los gitanos? 

Hay que entender de metales porque sino te pueden meter cualquier material para dar el pego.


----------



## Rey Marítimo (6 Nov 2008)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Pero ahora recomiendo la adquisición de plata...no de tochos. La plata disponible per cápita, apenas ha variado desde el Imperio romano. No se produce ni siquiera 1/10 de onza per cápita de producción minera.



Lo cual, aparte de ser un dato curioso, por sí solo no nos dice mucho sobre si comprar o no.

Más interesante es el dato que dices de a cuánto tiene que llegar en comparación al oro.

Por cierto, he leído en este mismo foro que lo malo de la plata es que, al contrario que el oro, tiene cierto uso industrial (y por tanto, si la industria baja por recesión, bajará la demanda de plata para ese uso). ¿Qué porcentaje de la demanda de plata supone el uso industrial?


----------



## Morototeo (6 Nov 2008)

ojalá hubiera comprado mas KILOS de plata, en aquellos años que 500 euros era una miseria de dinero, y ahora, 500 euros SON UN GRAN TESORO..... madre mia, como ha cambiado el mundo en tan solo 1 año. 

*deflacion HAMIJOS,* y quien haya sabido estos años de bonanza economica, prepararse el futuro con metales preciosos, tierras, leña, ganado y renovables aunque sea solo para calentarse el culo, tendrá el futuro de su prole ( i/o amantes) asegurada


----------



## tiogilito888 (6 Nov 2008)

Tuttle dijo:


> ¿Que razón hay para que pronostiques tan abultada diferencia entre los dos metales?



Puedo afirmarte al menos 100 razones técnicas -sin exagerar, quizá alguna más y todo- pero hay una que es abrumadora: en opinión de muchísimos expertos existe más oro disponible en lingotes que de plata disponible en lingotes. 

La razón: el oro se conserva...la plata se consume. Y se lleva muchos años tirando de las reservas de USA, poniéndolas en el mercado para hacer bajar el precio de la plata. 

NO hay ningún motivo para que el oro estuviera con el ratio 1/83 en relación con la plata (ahora es 1/71). Históricamente ha sido 1/15,5 -como media general, con muchas fluctuaciones, por supuesto-.


----------



## PutinReloaded (6 Nov 2008)

Halfredico dijo:


> A ver si tu amigo Putin te puede dejar a buen precio el oro español que se llevaron los cerdos comunistas de nuestro pais.



En las guerras los aliados se cobran sus armas y sus servicios en oro, tanto la URSS como EEUU. Te dejo a ti que adivines por qué.


----------



## euriborfree (6 Nov 2008)

No hace mucho (unos dias) lei un articulo donde un tio decia que el oro se iba a poner a 1500 $

Con la experiencia pasada intuyo que el oro empezara a bajar de valor, esto es como cuando decian que el petroleo llegaria a los 200, noticias interesadas para ir deshaciendo posiciones


----------



## tiogilito888 (6 Nov 2008)

Rey Marítimo dijo:


> Lo cual, aparte de ser un dato curioso, por sí solo no nos dice mucho sobre si comprar o no.
> 
> Más interesante es el dato que dices de a cuánto tiene que llegar en comparación al oro.
> 
> Por cierto, he leído en este mismo foro que lo malo de la plata es que, al contrario que el oro, tiene cierto uso industrial (y por tanto, si la industria baja por recesión, bajará la demanda de plata para ese uso). ¿Qué porcentaje de la demanda de plata supone el uso industrial?



Bien, si baja la demanda de metales básicos como el zinc, el niquel o el plomo...se producirá menos plata. Ya que la plata se obtiene de las minas en un 80% como subproducto...

La plata no es que sea necesaria...sino que es imprescindible para muchos procesos industriales. La industria consume 455 millones de onzas al año...y lleva varios años creciendo y absorbiendo los 128 millones que consume la fotografía. Se producen al año 894 millones de onzas (dos años en descenso...cada vez se produce menos, pese a las multimillonarias inversiones). Son datos de 2007.


----------



## tiogilito888 (6 Nov 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> En las guerras los aliados se cobran sus armas y sus servicios en oro, tanto la URSS como EEUU. Te dejo a ti que adivines por qué.



Pues es algo muy raro...porque muchos burbulistos de este foro creen que lo mejor es poner su riqueza en estampitas de colores y dejárselas a un banco. Si todo el mundo quisiera recuperar esas estampitas, no podrían. Si se imprimieran estampitas para todos no valdrían nada.

Mientras los Bancos centrales crean 700.000.000.000 millones de la nada, la producción de oro y plata del mundo está decreciendo por agotamiento de las principales vetas auríferas y argentíferas.


----------



## andion (6 Nov 2008)

Que mosca me tiene tiogilito, que solo participa en hilos, que o bien él abre,sobre el tema de metales preciosos o en el que se hable del tema de los metales preciosos.

O bien, le suda todo lo demás, y no se forma opinión de nada de la que está cayendo.
O bien tiene algún interés comercial en el tema.....

Opino que no se puede afirmar que la plata vaya a subir de valor....aunque es posible.
Pero afirmarlo 100 %.........no
Y es cierto, la plata tiene uso industrial, y si la actividad baja, su precio debería bajar.
Y "esos papelitos" como lo llama a los billetes........es con lo que al fin y al cabo se compra la plata y el oro........así que valor....tienen.


----------



## VOTIN (6 Nov 2008)

putinreloaded dijo:


> estoy Servido, Gracias, 14 Kilos Comprados A 180 Euracos Cuando Nadie Sabía Ni Que La Plata Existía :d
> 
> Por Desgracia No Me Cabía Mas En La Mochila Cuando Los Compré.



arrffgg Arrfffgg:d


----------



## PutinReloaded (6 Nov 2008)

andion dijo:


> "esos papelitos" como lo llama a los billetes........es con lo que al fin y al cabo se compra la plata y el oro........así que valor....tienen.



Esos papelitos, por si no lo sabías, son deuda. Si los coleccionas te conviertes en avalista de los pepitos. Claro que esto el banco nunca te lo explicará.

_nunca ahorres moneda que sea deuda de alguien, o bien ese alguien no podrá honorar sus deudas - hipotecados - o si está en el poder - Banca - se escaqueará_.


----------



## andion (6 Nov 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> Esos papelitos, por si no lo sabías, son deuda. Si los coleccionas te conviertes en avalista de los pepitos. Claro que esto el banco nunca te lo explicará.
> 
> _nunca ahorres moneda que sea deuda de alguien, o bien ese alguien no podrá honorar sus deudas - hipotecados - o si está en el poder - Banca - se escaqueará_.



Pues mi empresa me paga con deuda.......con deuda come mi familia.....con deuda me voy de vacaciones........con deuda también compré oro y plata .......( y sigo comprando).....
Pero son billetes....igual que la plata no es chapa......


----------



## PutinReloaded (6 Nov 2008)

andion dijo:


> Pues mi empresa me paga con deuda.......con deuda come mi familia.....con deuda me voy de vacaciones........con deuda también compré oro y plata .......( y sigo comprando).....
> Pero son billetes....igual que la plata no es chapa......



Mietras la gente acepte esa deuda hiciste muy bien en gastarla. Yo también se la endiño a otros a cambio de activos "debt-free".

Claro que como te guardes esos papelitos para comer e irte de vacaciones en el futuro, que dios te pille confesao...


----------



## VOTIN (6 Nov 2008)

putinreloaded dijo:


> mietras La Gente Acepte Esa Deuda Hiciste Muy Bien En Gastarla. Yo También Se La Endiño A Otros A Cambio De Activos "debt-free".
> 
> Claro Que Como Te Guardes Esos Papelitos Para Comer E Irte De Vacaciones En El Futuro, Que Dios Te Pille Confesao...



aaarrrffggg Que Me Meo
En El Solideo


----------



## tiogilito888 (6 Nov 2008)

Arbogastt dijo:


> Tiogilito888, ya sabes que yo sigo tus doctrinas casi a pies juntillas, por lo tanto esto no es una negación sino una pregunta:
> 
> ¿ No crees que está yendo todo muy lento? Osea, hace tres o cuatro semanas hablabamos de la pérdida de valor del papel moneda y tal, y la vida sigue su curso con normalidad. Todo va de culo, sí, pero al final no ha habido pánico para sacar ahorros y así. ¿ Qué opinas?
> 
> ...



Mira...el sistema ha de petar o cuando menos tener severísimas correcciones. ¿La razón de ello?. Mientras la economía financiera crece de forma exponencial -fíjate en el contador de la deuda de USA...cada vez sube más rápido (lo puedes bajar de internet)-, en cambio la economía real -cuando crece- lo hace de forma aritmética.

Se crea cada vez mucho más dinero que riqueza. Y de este dinero se benefician las elites económicas a nivel planetario...creando inflación encubierta y más distanciamiento entre ricos y pobres. Es un sistema basado en la deuda generada para crear dinero...

Hay mucha intoxicación respecto al tema del dinero. No interesa que se sepa la realidad. Yo mismo he hecho un experimento con 10 personas de mi entorno...algunos universitarios. Les he preguntado ¿Y tú por qué trabajas?. Supongo que todos lo hacemos en mayor o menor medida por dinero -claro que habrá excepciones- pero hablo de la generalidad. Y después les pregunté: ¿y qué es el dinero?. Nadie lo ha sabido responder. Ha habido aproximaciones...pero nadie respondió que una característica intrínseca del dinero es que ha de poder actuar como "reserva de valor". 

Si tu tatarabuelo se olvidó una moneda alfonsina de oro de 25 pesetas hace 90 años y tú te la encuentras en un hueco de la cómoda y lo vas a vender y te dan el equivalente a 30.000 pesetas...eso es dinero. Ya que en mayor o menor medida esa cantidad de dinero ha sabido franquear el pernicioso efecto de la inflación...pese a estar "sin invertir".

El oro, la plata y el platino son dinero. Los americanos los llaman "honest money", ya que la gente sufre, suda, se hiere, muere, trabajando para su díficil y cara obtención. La producción depende del esfuerzo humano, de la suerte, y de la inversión de la industria minera.

En cambio, los papeles de los Bancos centrales, sólo dependen de que unos burócratas se decidan a realizar una "ilusión económica como crear dinero de la deuda ajena"...pero sin riqueza real.

El sistema está muy bien articulado...y a la gente le han comido muy bien la olla. Está siendo parcheado...ya que no se puede hacer otra cosa, de momento. El dinero fiat dará muchas desagradables sorpresas...los casos de Argentina, Islandia, o Zimbawe no serán una excepción. El dinero fiat siempre tiende a cero...de la misma forma que el oro y la plata siempre han sido valiosos, en cualquier momento histórico, civilización o estado. El hombre ha reconocido su valor intrínseco.

¿Crees que es razonable que la produccion minera per cápita mundial anual sea de menos de 1/10 de onza y que una onza de plata valga sólo 10 dólares USA?. ¿Sabías que un camión de minería no vale menos de 3 millones de dólares USA?. ¿Sabías que a precios actuales la producción mundial de plata no llega a 8.300.000.000 $?. Mientras las marionetas burócratas al servicio de las elites financieras pueden crear en 1 minuto mediante un ordenador 700.000.000.000 $ de la nada...

El sistema cambiará...y sufriremos los efectos, ya que es absolutamente inviable. Pero con los parches...perdurará un poco más, pero la presión hará que aún sea más grande el petido. Es cuestión de paciencia...y de ir preparándose lo mejor posible. Ojo...esto podría durar décadas...pero al final, sucumbirá.

Respecto a las monedas del BdE...Puedes comprar algunas, pero ahora que la plata está barata aprovecha para comprar monedas cuya repercusión por gramo sea algo inferior. Puedes invertir una parte en monedas en euros: 12 € España y 10 € Alemania...y otra parte en onzas puras, por ejemplo. Así diversificas con poco riesgo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Hassgesang (6 Nov 2008)

Antes he preguntado que dónde se puede comprar plata con garantías de que no sea una aleación de aluminio o algo parecido.


----------



## andion (6 Nov 2008)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Si tu tatarabuelo se olvidó una moneda alfonsina de oro de 25 pesetas hace 90 años y tú te la encuentras en un hueco de la cómoda y lo vas a vender y te dan el equivalente a 30.000 pesetas...eso es dinero. Ya que en mayor o menor medida esa cantidad de dinero ha sabido franquear el pernicioso efecto de la inflación...pese a estar "sin invertir".
> .



La página del INE ofrece una herramienta para actualizar una renta muy útil para determinar cuánto vale el dinero con el paso del tiempo. Así, lo que con la entrada en vigor de la moneda única costaba un euro ahora cuesta 1,25 euros. Si aplicamos este baremo a la equivalencia euro-peseta, tendremos que ahora mismo un euro son aproximadamente 208,31 pesetas. Aunque el cálculo es erróneo desde un punto de vista teórico (como hemos comentado el dinero pierde valor, no lo gana), sirve para ilustrar como podrían calcularse algunos cambios y sobre todo lo difícil que es comparar precios con el paso del tiempo. Básicamente indica el porcentaje de más (25,2%) que una persona debería ganar para mantener su poder adquisitivo. Así, por cada 166,386 pesetas que antes percibía un trabajador ahora debería percibir 208,31 ptas. Por eso se dice que el euro se ha convertido en la antigua moneda de 100 ptas.

¿Cuántas pesetas vale un euro en 2008?


----------



## andion (6 Nov 2008)

Hassgesang dijo:


> Antes he preguntado que dónde se puede comprar plata con garantías de que no sea una aleación de aluminio o algo parecido.



Ciode en Spain....Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de aquí en alemania.
Es lo que te puedo recomendar........


----------



## VOTIN (6 Nov 2008)

Arbogastt dijo:


> Tiogilito888, ya sabes que yo sigo tus doctrinas casi a pies juntillas, por lo tanto esto no es una negación sino una pregunta:
> 
> ¿ No crees que está yendo todo muy lento? Osea, hace tres o cuatro semanas hablabamos de la pérdida de valor del papel moneda y tal, y la vida sigue su curso con normalidad. Todo va de culo, sí, pero al final no ha habido pánico para sacar ahorros y así. ¿ Qué opinas?
> 
> ...



Mira hijo,cada era ha tenido sus profetas y sus tontos ,perdon acolitos
Hace unos años fue la del fin del mundo ,en el año 2000,pero como entonces no tenias internet,pues no te enterastes y te perdiste el fin del mundo.

Esta vez no te lo vas a perder,sigue los siguientes pasos

1º-PASO
Vende tus propiedades(deja el ordenador para el final,que te hara falta para seguir las lecciones) y consigue todo el ORO que puedas,,,,,,,,si ves que te quedan mas papeles de esos LILAS (que a los tontos espabila)pues te limpias el culo con ellos.............pero no los tires ,guardalos en un bolsa y traemelos
..........yo sabre dar cuenta de ese papel ruin y falso !!!!AL BANCO SE LO VOY
A TIRAR,asi sucio y todo,ALE PARA QUE SE JODAN!!!!!!!!!!

2-PASO
Vete a tu pueblo y comprate un sombrero de paja,los reconoceras por que
algunos les hacen agujeros en las orejas......y luego se sacan unos eurillos
tirando de un carro

3-Comprate un kilo de paja,para no aburrirte,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

CUANDO LO VEAS LLEGAR,LO SIENTAS,ENTONCES PODRAS CANTARRRRRRRR

!HIA HIA HIA! 
Y TU TRANSFORMACION SERA COMPLETADA


----------



## tiogilito888 (6 Nov 2008)

andion dijo:


> La página del INE ofrece una herramienta para actualizar una renta muy útil para determinar cuánto vale el dinero con el paso del tiempo. Así, lo que con la entrada en vigor de la moneda única costaba un euro ahora cuesta 1,25 euros. Si aplicamos este baremo a la equivalencia euro-peseta, tendremos que ahora mismo un euro son aproximadamente 208,31 pesetas. Aunque el cálculo es erróneo desde un punto de vista teórico (como hemos comentado el dinero pierde valor, no lo gana), sirve para ilustrar como podrían calcularse algunos cambios y sobre todo lo difícil que es comparar precios con el paso del tiempo. Básicamente indica el porcentaje de más (25,2%) que una persona debería ganar para mantener su poder adquisitivo. Así, por cada 166,386 pesetas que antes percibía un trabajador ahora debería percibir 208,31 ptas. Por eso se dice que el euro se ha convertido en la antigua moneda de 100 ptas.
> 
> ¿Cuántas pesetas vale un euro en 2008?



A veces sobran las palabras:

Una moneda alfónsina de oro de 25 pesetas vale en el mercado a partir de 170 euros (puede valer numismáticamente bastante más).

Un billete de papel de papel de 1925 de 100 pesetas...los puedes encontrar en mercadillos desde 0,5 €...tantos como quieras.

El oro es dinero. El billete es papel. ¿Tanto cuesta comprenderlo?.


----------



## andion (6 Nov 2008)

Que el dinero, con el paso del tiempo vale menos es algo impepinable....
El oro se adapta al paso del tiempo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Nov 2008)

Confirmo lo que nos cuenta TioGilito sobre los Silver Eagles (SAEs). En USA no quedan y en España empiezan a estar carillos. Aunque el otro día me agencié unos cuantos por 13.50€ y me pareció buen precio.

Por cierto, los Morgan falsos son bien conocidos. TioGilito: ¿Hay algunas otras monedas falsas de plata con las que haya que tener cuidado?


----------



## andion (6 Nov 2008)

Hassgesang dijo:


> Antes he preguntado que dónde se puede comprar plata con garantías de que no sea una aleación de aluminio o algo parecido.



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones-alternativas/82788-comprar-monedas-plata-en-bde-hilo-oficial.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones-alternativas/82701-compramos-plata-pachas.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/77660-hilo-oficial-oro.html


Para leer...........


----------



## autsaider (6 Nov 2008)

andion dijo:


> Que el dinero, con el paso del tiempo vale menos es algo impepinable....
> El oro se adapta al paso del tiempo.



Yo tengo una onza de oro. Pues el oro no se oxida ni se desgasta. Por tanto dentro de un año seguiré teniendo una onza de oro. Y dentro de cien años seguiré teniendo una onza de oro. Y dentro de mil años seguiré teniendo una onza de oro.

Por tanto eso que dices de que el dinero cada vez vale menos es mentira.


----------



## andion (6 Nov 2008)

Tico dijo:


> Yo tengo una onza de oro. Pues el oro no se oxida ni se desgasta. Por tanto dentro de un año seguiré teniendo una onza de oro. Y dentro de cien años seguiré teniendo una onza de oro. Y dentro de mil años seguiré teniendo una onza de oro.
> 
> Por tanto eso que dices de que el dinero cada vez vale menos es mentira.



No tengo porqué mentir.......
Me remito a mi post anterior, que veo que no has leído.
Esta....Instituto Nacional de Estadística. (National Statistics Institute)
Es la herramienta con la que puedes verlo tu mismo.

Y ésta la página ........¿Cuántas pesetas vale un euro en 2008?



> Desde la entrada en vigor del euro en la tasa de inflación en España ha subido un 25,2% según el Instituto Nacional de Estadística (INE). Es decir, la vida cuesta un 25,2% más o el dinero un menos. Y es que el dinero pierde valor con el paso del tiempo debido a los efectos de la inflación



Y lo dice el INE.(instituto nacional de estadística)
Aunque no hace falta que me lo diga nadie.....lo he vivido en mis carnes.
Mientras esa onza de oro, a la que te refieres......pues sigue siendo una onza de oro, pero su valor no es el mismo con el paso de los tiempos......
Ha resistido mejor la inflacción.


----------



## tiogilito888 (6 Nov 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Por cierto, los Morgan falsos son bien conocidos. TioGilito: ¿Hay algunas otras monedas falsas de plata con las que haya que tener cuidado?



A nivel de coleccionista hay que ir con ojo con los columnarios...ya que los están falsificando en China con unas reproducciones en plata que engañan a muchos "entendidos".

Columnario - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

En estas monedas se pegan "palos" por piezas falsas.

A nivel más económico está el duro falso: tanto el de época (duro falso pero de plata, cuyo precio puede superar al de un duro normal), como el actual (de hierro, alpaca, etc...). Pero estas falsificaciones se venden baratas. Hay duros muy bien reproducidos, y se detectan por el sonido del metal.

También se ve moneda falsa de 100 pesetas...aunque suelen ser burdas imitaciones facilmente detectables.


----------



## autsaider (6 Nov 2008)

andion dijo:


> No tengo porqué mentir.......
> Me remito a mi post anterior, que veo que no has leído.
> Esta....Instituto Nacional de Estadística. (National Statistics Institute)
> Es la herramienta con la que puedes verlo tu mismo.
> ...



No. 

Si una onza costaba 100 € y un tiempo después cuesta 200 € no se trata de que la onza valga menos. La onza vale exactamente lo mismo y seguirá valiendo exactamente lo mismo dentro de 1000 años. Lo que vale menos son los euros.


----------



## andion (6 Nov 2008)

Tico dijo:


> No.
> 
> Si una onza costaba 100 € y un tiempo después cuesta 200 € no se trata de que la onza valga menos. La onza vale exactamente lo mismo y seguirá valiendo exactamente lo mismo dentro de 1000 años. Lo que vale menos son los euros.



Ya me imaginaba que ibas por ahí......
En fin, cada uno pueda llamarlo como quiera....
Tu llamas al oro dinero......
La mayoría de la gente si le hablas de dinero, no piensa en oro.......yo tampoco.
Y cuando te piden dinero, no te piden oro. Y cuando cobras la nómina, no cobras en oro.
Estamos diciendo lo mismo con diferentes palabras.....


Fiat money
Combinación de las palabras fiat (en latín, hágase) y money (dinero en inglés) que se emplea en los países anglosajones para hacer referencia al papel moneda, cuyo valor deriva del hecho de que ha sido oficialmente emitido por un poder público.

Dinero virtual: metáfora para referir al dinero que no es tal por no ser un bien económico presente. Evidentemente contradice la definición de dinero, algo así como dinero que no es dinero. Este concepto sirve para desnudar la diferencia que existe entre dinero y crédito. 

Oro:Símbolo Au. densidad 19,26, punto de fusión 1063° C. Muy buen conductor del calor y de la electricidad.Está claro que ahorrar en oro es una protección contra la manipulación del dinero de papel por los gobiernos y los especuladores financieros. Aunque se puede alegar que el oro, como materia, está también sujeto a fluctuaciones periódicas, la realidad es que si se lo compara con el valor relativo de otras mercancías el valor del oro permanece muy estable; definitivamente más estable que cualquier papel moneda.


----------



## norete (6 Nov 2008)

Hassgesang dijo:


> ¿Y dónde se compra? ¿En los compro-plata de los gitanos?
> 
> Hay que entender de metales porque sino te pueden meter cualquier material para dar el pego.



La prueba para saber la calidad de la plata "y si es plata de verdad" es simple, la puedes encontrar en internet.un saludo


----------



## norete (6 Nov 2008)

Del cierre de una planta de producción de cd´s en la que era jefe de mantenimiento, me quedó una pieza de la máquina de metalizado de unos 5,5 Kg de plata. Entoncés apenás me daban por ella unos 700 euros más o menos, esto fué hace 4 años, tengo esa pieza de pisapapeles, parece que se está convirtiendo en un pisapapeles de lujo. "Con lo poco que me gusta tener cosas de valor en casa".
Un saludo


----------



## norete (6 Nov 2008)

Por cierto putin reloaded, tienes una joyería?


----------



## segundaresidencia (6 Nov 2008)

norete dijo:


> Del cierre de una planta de producción de cd´s en la que era jefe de mantenimiento, me quedó una pieza de la máquina de metalizado de unos 5,5 Kg de plata. Entoncés apenás me daban por ella unos 700 euros más o menos, esto fué hace 4 años, tengo esa pieza de pisapapeles, parece que se está convirtiendo en un pisapapeles de lujo. "Con lo poco que me gusta tener cosas de valor en casa".
> Un saludo



para que utilizabais la plata en los cd´s??


----------



## norete (6 Nov 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> para que utilizabais la plata en los cd´s??



Todos los CD´s y DvD´s tienen una capa "de nanometros" de otro, plata, aleación con aluminio o una combinación de las mismas.
El motivo de esta capa es dar una correcta reflexividad al haz de luz de la unidad óptica con el que se produce la lectura de las pistas del cd.
La máquina de metalizado tiene en su interior una pieza "que se va cambiando cada x miles de cd´s" de uno de esos componentes; creando un polo positivo bajo el cd, por inducción magnética consigues que se cree una capa en su superficie, cuyo grosor ha de ser de un mínimo para que el haz de luz del laser no lo atraviese y se produzca una correcta reflexión a una intensidad dada"(la usada por los lectores y quemadores ópticos".
Los metalizados de los cd´s dvd´s regrabables son más complejos y llevan hasta 4 capas entre metales preciosos y polímeros.
Si hablamos de un cd normal original, las pistas ya se graban en la máquina de moldeado del cd.
Si se trata de uno regrabable, se usa un tinte que cambia de propiedades al ser quemado con el haz de luz de laser;ese cambio de propiedades es el que hace que la únidad óptica pueda leer la información quemada en las pistas.
En un cd regrabable, las características de ese "tinte" dan la posibilidad de grabar de nuevo pues la intensidad de luz que aplicas hace posible que el "tinte" vuelva a su estado anterior y pueda hacerlo cientos de veces antes de degradarse, por lo cual se pueden "borrar los datos" y "grabarlos" de nuevo.

Un saludo


----------



## segundaresidencia (6 Nov 2008)

norete dijo:


> Todos los CD´s y DvD´s tienen una capa "de nanometros" de otro, plata, aleación con aluminio o una combinación de las mismas.
> El motivo de esta capa es dar una correcta reflexividad al haz de luz de la unidad óptica con el que se produce la lectura de las pistas del cd.
> La máquina de metalizado tiene en su interior una pieza "que se va cambiando cada x miles de cd´s" de uno de esos componentes; creando un polo positivo bajo el cd, por inducción magnética consigues que se cree una capa en su superficie, cuyo grosor ha de ser de un mínimo para que el haz de luz del laser no lo atraviese y se produzca una correcta reflexión a una intensidad dada"(la usada por los lectores y quemadores ópticos".
> Los metalizados de los cd´s dvd´s regrabables son más complejos y llevan hasta 4 capas entre metales preciosos y polímeros.
> ...



hola,yo es que conozco y he trabajado con singulus,pero en fotovoltaica, y sus metalizadores, que yo sepa,solo trabajan con aluminio ,oro y silicio,el aluminio,para cd y el dvd si es 5 tambien,pero el dvd de dos capas,segun singulus,va con 8 nanometros de oro y 20 de aluminio,se puede cambian el oro por silicio,pero con mayor grosor,de hecho tengo un cenicero que es un target de aluminio usado,pero es aluminio,yo le decia en broma que me diese uno de oro,me comenta que antes los de oro eran puros,pero que ahora la base es de cobre,para ahorrar material

con que metalizadoras trabajabais vosotros?? yo solo conozco leybold y singulus


----------



## norete (6 Nov 2008)

La información que das es correcta, el silicio de hecho es usado en el proceso de elaboración de todos los DvD como una de las capas de metalizado , si bien el problema es el grosor que se le da a los de dos capas.
El "target" de plata que tengo es del 97,5 % de pureza.
En cuanto a la utilización del cobre, bueno hace 4 años que es cuando trabajaba en ello no se usaba más que en un máximo de un 2%, mi alusión ha sido tan sólo a los componentes usados en mayor porcentaje, y efectívamente olvidé el silicio.
Los metalizadores que usábamos nosotros eran principalmente sumitomo (Japoneses).
Un saludo.


----------



## norete (6 Nov 2008)

Añado que ahora estoy un poco descolgado con el tema, durante los últimos 2 años me he dedicado a sistemas automatizados de transporte de equipajes y mercancías varias , principalmente en aeropuertos, y grandes almacenes tipo correos, empresas de transporte tipo Seur y similares.
Un saludo


----------



## segundaresidencia (6 Nov 2008)

perdon tio gilito888 por haberme desviado del hilo,pero,invertir en plata ,asi ¿que le parece??
Silver Grain/Shot .999+ Fine - (10 oz packages) (Live)


la verdad,es que veo los precios de los silver eagle y me quedo de piedra


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Nov 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> perdon tio gilito888 por haberme desviado del hilo,pero,invertir en plata ,asi ¿que le parece??
> Silver Grain/Shot .999+ Fine - (10 oz packages) (Live)
> 
> 
> la verdad,es que veo los precios de los silver eagle y me quedo de piedra



No te olvides de añadir el 16% de IVA que te clavarán en aduanas.


----------



## tiogilito888 (6 Nov 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> perdon tio gilito888 por haberme desviado del hilo,pero,invertir en plata ,asi ¿que le parece??
> Silver Grain/Shot .999+ Fine - (10 oz packages) (Live)
> 
> 
> la verdad,es que veo los precios de los silver eagle y me quedo de piedra



Invertir en granalla de plata pura me parece muy bien, si el premium sobre el spot es sólo de 1 dólar por onza. Está muy bien para quien desee comprar cantidades intermedias.

Los silver eagles tienen un problema: no hay disponibles, por eso cada vez cuestan más sobre el spot.


----------



## Hassgesang (6 Nov 2008)

Muchas gracias por la información, de momento no voy a comprar porque no veo rentable el beneficio que podría sacar respecto del riesgo porque sería una cantidad pequeña, pero seguiré al tanto.

Yo lo que veo muy peligroso en este tema es la falsificación, no ya de lo que tienes tú mismo, sino del producto o modelo de moneda en general que haga que caiga el precio (encima mucho más probable que ocurra en el caso de que se revalorice considerablemente) y como pase eso vete a quejarte al maestro armero. Es que estuve viendo cómo iban las falsificaciones de marcas de complementos, no en el típico reportaje de televisión sino en directo y era acojonante, antes de que salieran al mercado los oficiales ya vendían las imitaciones. Si eso pasa con los típicos bolsos de Louis Vuitton y las imitaciones no las venden especialmente caras, no me quiero imaginar las falsificaciones que deben hacer con metales preciosos y monedas, que valen muchísimo más y tienen siglos de tradición para dedicarse a ello.


----------



## VOTIN (6 Nov 2008)

Tico dijo:


> Yo tengo una onza de oro. Pues el oro no se oxida ni se desgasta. Por tanto dentro de un año seguiré teniendo una onza de oro. Y dentro de cien años seguiré teniendo una onza de oro. Y dentro de mil años seguiré teniendo una onza de oro.
> 
> Por tanto eso que dices de que el dinero cada vez vale menos es mentira.



Y yo tengo un HUEVO,dentro de un AÑO tendre con ese huevo 100 GALLINAS,
Y DENTRO DE 100 AÑOS habran produciodo para tener 1.000.000 de VACAS
y dentro de 1000 años estan me habran producido para comprame TODAS
LAS MONEDAS DEL MUNDO MUNDIAL.
Fijate con mi huevo he conseguido comprame todas las monedas del 
mundo asi que te aguantas y me quedo con tu moneda

QUE VALE MAS MI HUEVO O TU MONEDA?


----------



## tiogilito888 (7 Nov 2008)

VOTIN dijo:


> Y yo tengo un HUEVO,dentro de un AÑO tendre con ese huevo 100 GALLINAS,
> Y DENTRO DE 100 AÑOS habran produciodo para tener 1.000.000 de VACAS
> y dentro de 1000 años estan me habran producido para comprame TODAS
> LAS MONEDAS DEL MUNDO MUNDIAL.
> ...



Nadie debería jactarse de tener un solo huevo. Yo tengo un gran par de ellos, y no suelo hacer ostentación de los mismos. Tan sólo lo comento cuando viene a colación.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Nov 2008)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Nadie debería jactarse de tener un solo huevo. Yo tengo un gran par de ellos, y no suelo hacer ostentación de los mismos. Tan sólo lo comento cuando viene a colación.



Votin... ¡touché! 

Bueno, TioGilito, no sólo es la talla que cuenta, como sabe usted bien,... 

¿De cuantos quilates cada huevo?


----------



## VOTIN (8 Nov 2008)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Nadie debería jactarse de tener un solo huevo. Yo tengo un gran par de ellos, y no suelo hacer ostentación de los mismos. Tan sólo lo comento cuando viene a colación.




Dudo mucho que 2 huevos de los tuyos valgan mas que el mio ,que aunque
pequeñito es de FABERGE


----------



## tiogilito888 (8 Nov 2008)

VOTIN dijo:


> Dudo mucho que 2 huevos de los tuyos valgan mas que el mio ,que aunque
> pequeñito es de FABERGE



Mira, si me das a elegir entre los 69 huevos Fabergé que se han creado más el Kremlin enterito, me sigo quedando con mis dos huevos...sé que los míos pesan lo suyo, y que funcionan perfectamente...así que para mí son mucho más valiosos los míos.

Pero buen intento...pruébalo con eunucos o con castrati...a lo mejor te funciona el cambio...


----------



## pepitov (8 Nov 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> Cuatro o cinco años, si te digo la verdad ya ni me acuerdo. Se hablaba en foros especializados de que los metales preciosos habían tocado fondo y la burbuja crediticia - y sobre todo de derivados - estaba a punto de caramelo. Me convencieron los argumentos y decidí comprar. Ahora se ve que acertaron de pleno. Sin embargo la mitad de mi patrimonio está en ladrillos de oro.



Las gafas marcan el quedarse con el personal


----------



## VOTIN (8 Nov 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> Estoy servido, gracias, 14 kilos comprados a 180 euracos cuando nadie sabía ni que la plata existía
> 
> Por desgracia no me cabía mas en la mochila cuando los compré.




Hace cinco años o asi,..................
14*180=2520 eur hoy son 5180 eur

ARRRFFG ARRFFFGGG

Yo compre LA ORDEN DE "HEROE DE LA UNION SOVIETICA" por 500 euros

hoy esta sobre 9000 euros................

Incluso compre 2 cruzes de hierro (una en ALEMANIA... falsa ....la hija puta
...y otra en MOSCU (ESTA SI FUE GUENA DE VERDAD.....)por 300 euros
...........ESTAS LAS VENDEN AL MISMO PRECIO HOY,pero son todas
falsas...aunque te las vendan como buenas...........jajjajaja

Tio,para los negocios eres un LERDO


----------



## segundaresidencia (22 Nov 2008)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Jim Rogers y Tiogilito888 os lo avisan: el próximo boom será la plata.
> 
> The Silver Bear Cafe
> 
> Suerte en vuestras inversiones.



hola, estoy viendo que el oro lleva subiendo bastante estos ultimos dias, y la plata sigue bajando, todo lo que dices,me parece interesantisimo, y te creo todo lo que dices,pero hay cosas que no entiendo;

cada vez mas gente tiene claro que todo esto se va a ir a la mierda, se estan refugiando en metales,y la plata no hace mas que bajar,no me cuadra.

que conste que yo estoy comprando plata , y si baja compro mas, asi la que compre mas cara, hago la media y asi calculo los costos de compra mas bajos del total de la plata.


----------



## tiogilito888 (22 Nov 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> hola, estoy viendo que el oro lleva subiendo bastante estos ultimos dias, y la plata sigue bajando, todo lo que dices,me parece interesantisimo, y te creo todo lo que dices,pero hay cosas que no entiendo;
> 
> cada vez mas gente tiene claro que todo esto se va a ir a la mierda, se estan refugiando en metales,y la plata no hace mas que bajar,no me cuadra.
> 
> que conste que yo estoy comprando plata , y si baja compro mas, asi la que compre mas cara, hago la media y asi calculo los costos de compra mas bajos del total de la plata.



El viernes pasado la plata subió un 8%.

Aún así hay que tener paciencia mientras se monta "la tormenta perfecta".


----------



## Manu_alcala (22 Nov 2008)

VOTIN dijo:


> Hace cinco años o asi,..................
> 14*180=2520 eur hoy son 5180 eur
> 
> ARRRFFG ARRFFFGGG
> ...



De una Luger o un sable de oficial de la 2ª Guerra Mundial en buen estado, mejor ni hablamos... Esas cosas de verdad nunca bajan


----------



## fuenla (22 Nov 2008)

Venga venga a jugar a las burbujas y a llorar después...si es que los hay que no aprenden


----------



## PutinReloaded (22 Nov 2008)

El componente industrial de la plata es muchísimo mayor que el monetario, de ahi que sea una inversión muy especulativa. Aunque tengo plata por diversificación no he puesto mucho patrimonio en ella.

Prefiero el oro porque apenas tiene aplicaciones, no está sujeto a los vaivenes de la técnica. El precio que tiene es el de su inutilidad . Cualquier uso añadido que se le descubra en el futuro será un plus, pero menos inservible nunca va a ser, eso es imposible.


----------



## rory (22 Nov 2008)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> El viernes pasado la plata subió un 8%.
> 
> Aún así hay que tener paciencia mientras se monta "la tormenta perfecta".



Me parece que la tormenta perfecta ya está montada hace tiempo...


----------



## tiogilito888 (22 Nov 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> El componente industrial de la plata es muchísimo mayor que el monetario, de ahi que sea una inversión muy especulativa. Aunque tengo plata por diversificación no he puesto mucho patrimonio en ella.
> 
> Prefiero el oro porque apenas tiene aplicaciones, no está sujeto a los vaivenes de la técnica. El precio que tiene es el de su inutilidad . Cualquier uso añadido que se le descubra en el futuro será un plus, pero menos inservible nunca va a ser, eso es imposible.



En eso estamos de acuerdo, la plata es una "commodity"...además de ser dinero (aunque no todo el mundo opina esto último).

El oro sí es dinero en sí mismo.

Ahora bien...el oro subirá. Pero si tuviera que elegir los metales a comprar dada la actual situación del mercado yo compraría: platino, rodio, paladio y plata antes que el oro.

El platino está muchísimo más tentador para comprar que el oro, sin duda. El problema es que en España es dificil de conseguir...de hecho los rusos están acaparando el platino.


----------



## Tuttle (22 Nov 2008)

¡Qué plata ni que ocho cuartos! ¡El atún!


----------



## PutinReloaded (22 Nov 2008)

Tuttle dijo:


> ¡Qué plata ni que ocho cuartos! ¡El atún!



El dinero no se come, amigo. Dinero es lo que sirve para comprar comida y todo lo demás. La moneda mas antigua es el sexo, monopolio de la mujer. 

Quizás ahora entiendas por qué son los gustos de la mujer los que determinan lo que es dinero y lo que no (oro, plata, diamantes, conchas, cuentas de cristal..). Hasta que se inventó el dinero por decreto, claro, a partir de ahi hemos ido contra natura y así nos va.


----------



## Fuego azul (22 Nov 2008)

Cuanto licantropo para tan poca plata.


----------



## tiogilito888 (22 Nov 2008)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Cuanto licantropo para tan poca plata.



:::


----------



## fros (22 Nov 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> El dinero no se come, amigo. Dinero es lo que sirve para comprar comida y todo lo demás. *La moneda mas antigua es el sexo, monopolio de la mujer*.
> 
> .



Y encima la primera mujer judía. La golfa de Eva que encandiló al pagafantas de Adán para que comiese del arbol prohibido. :


----------



## fros (23 Nov 2008)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> En eso estamos de acuerdo, la plata es una "commodity"...además de ser dinero (aunque no todo el mundo opina esto último).
> 
> El oro sí es dinero en sí mismo.
> 
> ...



Me juego el huevo derecho a que esos rusos especuladores son todos judíos. :

Saludos Tío Gilito.


----------



## andion (23 Nov 2008)

fros dijo:


> Me juego el huevo derecho a que esos rusos especuladores son todos judíos. :
> 
> Saludos Tío Gilito.



Pues aquí, se ha especulado cosa mala con el ladrillo, y pocos judios entre los especuladores....... antisemitismo, no, gracias.


----------



## PutinReloaded (23 Nov 2008)

andion dijo:


> Pues aquí, se ha especulado cosa mala con el ladrillo, y pocos judios entre los especuladores....... antisemitismo, no, gracias.



Se ha especulado con el crédito y los banqueros son todos de la secta. Los gobernantes que les dan el dinero de los contribuyentes también. Lo tengo todo bien documentado en otros hilos.


----------



## Greatest Gili (23 Nov 2008)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Fuego azul dijo:
> 
> 
> > Cuanto licantropo para tan poca plata.
> ...



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dd3di5fsZIU&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dd3di5fsZIU&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## El Cano (23 Nov 2008)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Puedo afirmarte al menos 100 razones técnicas -sin exagerar, quizá alguna más y todo- pero hay una que es abrumadora: en opinión de muchísimos expertos existe más oro disponible en lingotes que de plata disponible en lingotes.
> 
> La razón: el oro se conserva...la plata se consume. Y se lleva muchos años tirando de las reservas de USA, poniéndolas en el mercado para hacer bajar el precio de la plata.
> 
> NO hay ningún motivo para que el oro estuviera con el ratio 1/83 en relación con la plata (ahora es 1/71). Históricamente ha sido 1/15,5 -como media general, con muchas fluctuaciones, por supuesto-.



Se me ocurre uno, aparte de que la plata estuviera devaluada, y es que el oro estuviera (o esté) sobrevalorado.

No creo que si cuatro locos en un foro son conscientes desde hace años de la que se viene encima, grandes fortunas no lleven más de eso comprando materias primas y en particular oro, efectivamente mucho más apetecible de atesorar que la plata por su uso industrial.

Y a lo mejor también por un cierto efecto 'riqueza', que sé yo. La gente con complejo de inferioridad tiene tendencia a acumular oro, como mecanismo psicológico de sobrecompensación. O al menos esa es la impresión que da por aquí


----------



## Mama de BurBorja (23 Nov 2008)

raij dijo:


> No creo que si cuatro locos en un foro son conscientes desde hace años de la que se viene encima.......



Loco lo sera tu puta madre.



raij dijo:


> La gente con complejo de inferioridad tiene tendencia a acumular oro, como mecanismo psicológico de sobrecompensación. O al menos esa es la impresión que da por aquí



Pero que gilipollas soleis ser los ejspertos-expatriados, tontos cuya mama y abuela presumen por la escalera de lo que hace su hijo/nieto por los paises del norte.

La impresion que das tu es un sobrao que va de listo y encima folla menos que espinete.


----------



## PutinRetarded (23 Nov 2008)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Jim Rogers y Tiogilito888 os lo avisan: el próximo boom será la plata.
> 
> The Silver Bear Cafe
> 
> Suerte en vuestras inversiones.



tiogilipo888, compré toda la plata que pude el día del aviso, y pierdo más del 40% de lo que invertí.

Parece que el boom no llega. Según me llevaba mis 200 kgs de plata vi como el vendedor descorchaba una botella de champagne. Supongo que sería coincidencia, porque el muy gilipollas me cambió plata por papeles. 

No entiendo como los vendedores de plata venden plata, deberían guardarla toda para ellos mismos y serían dentro de unos meses más ricos que Bill Gates.


----------



## bonoce (23 Nov 2008)

*Problemas de espacio para guardar plata*

En mi caso me gustaría poner unos 60.000 E en metales preciosos. El caso es que si fuera en plata (+o-) serían 270 kg. Bastante complicado de almacenar, ¿no os parece? Si fuera oro sólo serían 3 kg. bastante más practico a la hora de transportar, guardar o mercar con ello.


----------



## fros (23 Nov 2008)

andion dijo:


> Pues aquí, se ha especulado cosa mala con el ladrillo, y pocos judios entre los especuladores....... antisemitismo, no, gracias.



No me acordaba que la ironía no se captaba bien en un foro. 

En fin, yo estoy en desacuerdo en cualquier lobby que actúe de forma criminal, sea judío, polaco, americano o de Marte, pero no juzgo a nadie por su raza o religión, lo veo un poco estúpido.

Además en España estamos empapados de judaísmo. Creo que pocas personas pueden decir que no tienen sangre judía o lo contrario.

Sta Teresa de Jesús tuvo a su abuelo judío y por eso empezó a leer desde muy pequeña. Fernando de Rojas se cree que descendía de Judíos al igual que el anónimo que escribió El Lazarillo. Tenemos en Cataluña una toponimia muy grande sobre los judíos: El Valle de Hebrón, Montjuïc, etc.

Sr.* Putin *dijo:



> Parece que el boom no llega. Según me llevaba mis 200 kgs de plata vi como el vendedor descorchaba una botella de champagne. Supongo que sería coincidencia, porque el muy gilipollas me cambió plata por papeles.
> 
> No entiendo como los vendedores de plata venden plata, deberían guardarla toda para ellos mismos y serían dentro de unos meses más ricos que Bill Gates



Supongo que los vendedores de plata la venden para...comprar más plata .

En su reflexión se podía decir que "para qué iban a vender pisos los constructores si seguían subiendo ad eternum?. Si no los vendían se convertirían en Bill gates. Esto pasado a la plata es lo mismo. Los comerciantes de la plata venden la plata para hacer rueda y conseguir más. Es así con la plusvalía comercial donde sale la riqueza.

Saludos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Nov 2008)

fros dijo:


> Sr.* Putin *dijo:



No es PutinReloaded. Es PutinRetarded, multinick de VOTIN, Trax, y otros multinicks del mismo cretino manipulador.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (23 Nov 2008)

Sr.Monsterspeculator:

En caso de invertir un dinerillo en plata... Mejor Filarmónicas actuales o Pandas de los años 1989 a 1992? Me han hecho buenas ofertas de ambas (onzas .999) y quisiera saber qué diferencia hay entre unas y otras.

Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Nov 2008)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Sr.Monsterspeculator:
> 
> En caso de invertir un dinerillo en plata... Mejor Filarmónicas actuales o Pandas de los años 1989 a 1992? Me han hecho buenas ofertas de ambas (onzas .999) y quisiera saber qué diferencia hay entre unas y otras.
> 
> Gracias por su ayuda




Filarmónicas o Pandas es lo mismo. Bullion silver sin valor numismático, así que elija las más baratas o las que le gusten más.


----------



## tiogilito888 (23 Nov 2008)

PutinRetarded dijo:


> tiogilipo888, compré toda la plata que pude el día del aviso, y pierdo más del 40% de lo que invertí.
> 
> Parece que el boom no llega. Según me llevaba mis 200 kgs de plata vi como el vendedor descorchaba una botella de champagne. Supongo que sería coincidencia, porque el muy gilipollas me cambió plata por papeles.
> 
> No entiendo como los vendedores de plata venden plata, deberían guardarla toda para ellos mismos y serían dentro de unos meses más ricos que Bill Gates.



No te preocupes...lo bueno de tratar con hombres es que somos responsables de nuestros actos.

Yo recomendé la compra de plata el 5-11-2008, y ese dia la plata cerró a 10,25 $/oz en el 24 hour spot silver. El viernes pasado cerró a 9,64 $/oz. Yo no se de dónde coño sacas que pierdes un 40%...

Aún así no sufras: *YA QUE TE COMPR0 TUS 200 KG. DE PLATA A PRECIO DEL SILVER SPOT DE CUANDO TE RECOMENDÉ LA COMPRA. SIN MÁS. SIN DISCUSIONES.

Y COMO PARA COJONES, LOS MÍOS: CONTACTA CON EL VENDEDOR, Y DILE QUE LE COMPRO UNA TONELADA MÁS. QUE VAYA PREPARANDO EL CHAMPAGNE, QUE TENEMOS SED.*
Ves la diferencia de tratar con hombres...

Con luz y taquígrafos...te insto a que me digas qué plata compraste: monedas, lingotes, etc...Quiero comprártela. Y lo proclamo delante de todo el foro.

Pero mi gozo caerá en un pozo...No tienes una mierda de plata. Actúas como una putita, lloriqueando, gimiendo y mierdeando. Eres una retardada...y deseas que nos compadezcamos de tí.
¿A qué sí?...


----------



## tiogilito888 (23 Nov 2008)

bonoce dijo:


> En mi caso me gustaría poner unos 60.000 E en metales preciosos. El caso es que si fuera en plata (+o-) serían 270 kg. Bastante complicado de almacenar, ¿no os parece? Si fuera oro sólo serían 3 kg. bastante más practico a la hora de transportar, guardar o mercar con ello.



60.000 euros a unos 300 euros el kilo (en el spot está a 247 euros/kg...pero es imposible conseguirlo a ese precio siendo un neófito) dan 200 kg. de plata.

200 kg. de plata con una densidad de 9,5 kg./litro dan aproximadamente 21 litros, o sea, ocupan el espacio de 21 tetrabriks de leche de 1 litro.

Evidentemente, si se compra oro es más fácil transportar y almacenar.


----------



## tiogilito888 (23 Nov 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Filarmónicas o Pandas es lo mismo. Bullion silver sin valor numismático, así que elija las más baratas o las que le gusten más.



Siento discrepar con Vd. Sr. Monsterspeculator: entre Filarmónicas de plata o pandas, elijan siempre los últimos.

Son monedas más caras de origen, y sí tienen valor numismático: los 3 primeros años del 1983 a 1985 tienen un valor que no baja de 500-600 euros...y hay listas de espera en numismáticas para conseguirlas.

Además el potencial del panda chino, con emisiones de 600.000 piezas en los últimos años, es muy alto, ya que el país tiene más de 1.300 millones de habitantes...además de ser valorada por coleccionistas de todo el mundo.

Así pues, el panda de 10 yuans ,es una onza de plata pura, pero algo mejor que la mayoría de bullion coins.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Nov 2008)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Siento discrepar con Vd. Sr. Monsterspeculator: entre Filarmónicas de plata o pandas, elijan siempre los últimos.
> 
> Son monedas más caras de origen, y sí tienen valor numismático: los 3 primeros años del 1983 a 1985 tienen un valor que no baja de 500-600 euros...y hay listas de espera en numismáticas para conseguirlas.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la corrección. Sin duda el Panda es una moneda más escasa en Europa que la filarmónica, pero no sabía que tenía valor numísmático. Potencial si tiene, en efecto.


----------



## segundaresidencia (24 Nov 2008)

tio gilito, a que precio seria interesante comprar monedas de franco de 100 pts de plata??me han ofrecido, del 66 circuladas(bueno,he preguntado yo:o),osea las peores¿pero que precio seria bueno??


----------



## tiogilito888 (24 Nov 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> tio gilito, a que precio seria interesante comprar monedas de franco de 100 pts de plata??me han ofrecido, del 66 circuladas(bueno,he preguntado yo:o),osea las peores¿pero que precio seria bueno??



Mire Vd., las últimas que yo he comprado he pagado entre 3,8 y 4 euros...aunque a estos precios, cuesta que te las vendan, ya que hace unos meses estaban a 6 euros (la plata valía el doble en dólares USA). Hay que adecuarse al mercado, ya que no existe toda la plata que se desea a buen precio.

Pero mi pregunta es...¿Por qué dá por sentado Vd. que las circuladas del año 1966 son las peores monedas?...No lo dé por seguro. Mire, le confesaré un secreto de "ejhperto" que muy poca gente sabe en este país...incluidos los numismáticos.

Las peores monedas de Franco de 100 pesetas son las de 1968...y hasta aquí puedo escribir.


----------



## segundaresidencia (25 Nov 2008)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Mire Vd., las últimas que yo he comprado he pagado entre 3,8 y 4 euros...aunque a estos precios, cuesta que te las vendan, ya que hace unos meses estaban a 6 euros (la plata valía el doble en dólares USA). Hay que adecuarse al mercado, ya que no existe toda la plata que se desea a buen precio.
> 
> Pero mi pregunta es...¿Por qué dá por sentado Vd. que las circuladas del año 1966 son las peores monedas?...No lo dé por seguro. Mire, le confesaré un secreto de "ejhperto" que muy poca gente sabe en este país...incluidos los numismáticos.
> 
> Las peores monedas de Franco de 100 pesetas son las de 1968...y hasta aquí puedo escribir.



muchas gracias, es que me las han ofrecido a 3,6 euros un tio de una tienda de numismatica de xxxxxx, y me parecia muy raro el precio, le he dicho que me las baje algo mas y le compro todas las que encuentre,me ha dicho que en torno a las mil monedas tendre este sabado, me llevare un iman y las tendre que golpear una contra la otra.
doy por sentado que las del 66 son las mas baratas, porque TODAS las que yo tengo son de ese año, y como no tengo ni puta idea de esto, supongo que siempre me habran endiñado las mas baratas,por eso lo digo , aunque he de reconocer que todos los american eagles que tengo resulta que son de los mas caros por sus años de emision

PD el dinero con el que voy a comprarlas ,proviene en su totalidad de las monedas de 12 euros de plata del bde, a ver que cara me pone el calvo de la ventanilla 22 , podiamos hacer una quedada y cajear por papel todos las monedas, que risa le iba a dar


----------



## zipote_ca (25 Nov 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> muchas gracias, es que me las han ofrecido a 3,6 euros un tio de una tienda de numismatica de xxxxxx, y me parecia muy raro el precio, le he dicho que me las baje algo mas y le compro todas las que encuentre,me ha dicho que en torno a las mil monedas tendre este sabado, me llevare un iman y las tendre que golpear una contra la otra.
> doy por sentado que las del 66 son las mas baratas, porque TODAS las que yo tengo son de ese año, y como no tengo ni puta idea de esto, supongo que siempre me habran endiñado las mas baratas,por eso lo digo , aunque he de reconocer que todos los american eagles que tengo resulta que son de los mas caros por sus años de emision
> 
> PD el dinero con el que voy a comprarlas ,proviene en su totalidad de las monedas de 12 euros de plata del bde, a ver que cara me pone el calvo de la ventanilla 22 , podiamos hacer una quedada y cajear por papel todos las monedas, que risa le iba a dar




El valor numismatico es muy alto en algunas piezas , unas veces por que se hicieron pocas otras por que se destruyeron otras por acaparacion y burbuja (error mundial del 82) otras por ................

Datos sacados del catalogo basico de monedas y billetes edicion 2007 de Carlos Fuster.

Tipo 100 pesetas Franco

19g plata 800 = 15,2g Ag 999


Calidad MBC EBC SC Tirada
100 ptas 19 66 VM VM 8€ 15 000000
100 ptas 19 67 VM VM 8€ 35 000000
100 ptas 19 68 VM VM 8€ 24 000000
100 ptas 19 69 Palo recto 250€ 400€ 500€ 4500
100 ptas 19 69 Palo curvo 90€ 170€ 190€ Incluida en la anterior 
100 ptas 19 70 12€ 18€ 25€ 995000 

MBC muy buena calidad
EBC Excelente calida
Sc Sin circular
VM Valor del metal


----------



## PutinRetarded (25 Nov 2008)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> mire Vd., Las últimas Que Yo He Comprado He Pagado entre 3,8 Y 4 Euros...aunque A Estos Precios, Cuesta Que Te Las Vendan, Ya Que hace Unos Meses Estaban A 6 Euros (la Plata Valía El Doble en Dólares Usa). Hay Que Adecuarse Al Mercado, Ya Que No Existe Toda La Plata Que Se Desea A Buen Precio.



Только дурак будет вкладывать свои деньги в металлах непродуктивным.


----------



## tiogilito888 (25 Nov 2008)

zipote_ca dijo:


> El valor numismatico es muy alto en algunas piezas , unas veces por que se hicieron pocas otras por que se destruyeron otras por acaparacion y burbuja (error mundial del 82) otras por ................
> 
> Datos sacados del catalogo basico de monedas y billetes edicion 2007 de Carlos Fuster.
> 
> ...



Carlos es un buen numismático y mejor notafílico...pero no les va a contar todos los trucos del oficio, si no le conocen de nada.

Las monedas del año 1966 y 1967 tienen un contenido en plata un poco más alto que las de 1968, por dos razones:

- Las monedas de 1968, de media estadística, suelen tener algo menos peso (hablamos de décimas de gramo).

- La ley puede llegar a ser algo inferior que en las monedas de los años precedentes.

Estos datos no proceden de la F.N.M.T...sino del conocimiento empírico de especialistas del sector. Ojo, hablo de medias...no absolutizo con que ello sea dogma de fe para todas las monedas.


----------



## tiogilito888 (25 Nov 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> muchas gracias, es que me las han ofrecido a 3,6 euros un tio de una tienda de numismatica de xxxxxx, y me parecia muy raro el precio, le he dicho que me las baje algo mas y le compro todas las que encuentre,me ha dicho que en torno a las mil monedas tendre este sabado, me llevare un iman y las tendre que golpear una contra la otra.
> doy por sentado que las del 66 son las mas baratas, porque TODAS las que yo tengo son de ese año, y como no tengo ni puta idea de esto, supongo que siempre me habran endiñado las mas baratas,por eso lo digo , aunque he de reconocer que todos los american eagles que tengo resulta que son de los mas caros por sus años de emision
> 
> PD el dinero con el que voy a comprarlas ,proviene en su totalidad de las monedas de 12 euros de plata del bde, a ver que cara me pone el calvo de la ventanilla 22 , podiamos hacer una quedada y cajear por papel todos las monedas, que risa le iba a dar



Enhorabuena por pillar ese lote a ese precio...a mí no me las dejan tan baratas. De entrada, las monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco son fáciles de diferenciar por su característico sonido que imprimen sus 3 hojas de plata al chocar contra un suelo duro. También se pueden conocer chocando unas contra otras. 

El tema del imán sólo te valdrá para las falsificaciones en chapa de hierro-acero...pero no te valdrá si la moneda es de alpaca, latón plateado, etc...

Aún así, las piezas falsas de Franco pueden valer tanto o más que las buenas...no sufras demasiado si te cuelan alguna.

Ahora espero que el calvo del BdE te canjee tus monedas de 12 € por billetes, jajaja


----------



## zipote_ca (26 Nov 2008)

En el caso de las 100ptas de franco ,si son falsas ,en valor numismatico sales ganando , por catalogo son mas caras las falsas que las buenas.de 7,2€ a 51€ con precios del año 2000.


Datos sacados del catalogo general de la moneda falsa Española de Luis Barrera Coronado edicion 2000


1966 Alpaca pieza fundida de escaso relieve bc 3000ptas mbc 5000ptas
1966 cobre canto liso bc 1200ptas mbc 2000ptas
1966 cobre canto hoz y martillo bc 5000ptas mbc 8500ptas


----------



## tiogilito888 (26 Nov 2008)

zipote_ca dijo:


> En el caso de las 100ptas de franco ,si son falsas ,en valor numismatico sales ganando , por catalogo son mas caras las falsas que las buenas.de 7,2€ a 51€ con precios del año 2000.
> 
> 
> Datos sacados del catalogo general de la moneda falsa Española de Luis Barrera Coronado edicion 2000
> ...



Ojo, con las valoraciones de catálogo...que la policía no es tonta (en este caso los numismáticos):

Las piezas malas están supravaloradas...y las piezas buenas, infravaloradas...y en esa diferencia radica su beneficio real.


----------



## tiogilito888 (11 Dic 2008)

Sigo insistiendo en el potencial de la plata...que es incluso más alto que el del oro, según muchos entendidos.

Silver could be the next big winner


----------



## fros (12 Dic 2008)

Plata: Volver tras el desplome

Ya hace semanas que el oro rompió al alza -momento en que cerramos el último 25 por ciento de la posición bajista que mantuvimos entre los 820 y los 700 dólares-, pero sin embargo la plata ha mantenido un discurso lateral casi idéntico al del euro/dólar.


Situación de Trading:

Habiendo roto éste al alza, parece oportuno prepararse para retomar las posiciones largas que cerrábamos en julio al constatar un giro de alcista a bajista para trading. Entrando en caso de confirmación -por encima de 10,8- se obtendría un 60% si volviéramos a aquellos niveles; y hay mucho a ganar en relación con el riesgo asumido incluso aunque eso no se produzca.

Estrategia Alcista: Apertura de posiciones largas al 25% -dada la gran volatilidad del activo no vamos a abrir una posición mayor- en caso de confirmación alcista. Stop loss bajo 9 dólares. El inversor puede usar el ETF Silver (código SLV) de Barclays Global Investors (ver iShares International). Cotiza en dólares a 10,2 dólares. 

Se cruzaron ayer 1,5 millones de títulos y la volatilidad del subyacente puede perjudicar al precio de compra/venta del ETF. El inversor también puede comprar un CFD mini metales (ver por ejemplo Igmarkets.es) por un importe apróximadamente de 3.500 euros. Cotiza en dólares con un nominal equivalente a 500 onzas de plata. El contrato 'grande' tiene un nominal de 5.000 onzas.






http://www.eleconomista.es/analisis-tecnico/noticias/917198/12/08/Plata-Volver-tras-el-desplome.html


----------



## segundaresidencia (12 Dic 2008)

fros dijo:


> Plata: Volver tras el desplome
> 
> Ya hace semanas que el oro rompió al alza -momento en que cerramos el último 25 por ciento de la posición bajista que mantuvimos entre los 820 y los 700 dólares-, pero sin embargo la plata ha mantenido un discurso lateral casi idéntico al del euro/dólar.
> 
> ...



gracias por poner graficos y todo, yo no se lo que pasara,pero estoy comprando plata en cantidades razonablemente grandes, de vez en cuando cae algun krugerrand que otro,pero casi todo plata.
que mal rollo, el otro dia se me cayó un krugerrand al suelo y a quedado "tocado" por un canto , un poco aplastado, ¿sabeis si pierde valor por eso y cuanto?, llega a ser un maple y no se como hubiese quedado.......


----------



## fros (12 Dic 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> gracias por poner graficos y todo, yo no se lo que pasara,pero estoy comprando plata en cantidades razonablemente grandes, de vez en cuando cae algun krugerrand que otro,pero casi todo plata.
> que mal rollo, el otro dia se me cayó un krugerrand al suelo y a quedado "tocado" por un canto , un poco aplastado, ¿sabeis si pierde valor por eso y cuanto?, llega a ser un maple y no se como hubiese quedado.......



De nada señor segunda residencia. A mandar. 

Por cierto... En la Sala principal se ha puesto el corral alborotado con esto de la plata. 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/55737-la-plata-18-la-onza.html

Marica el último!!! :


----------



## tiogilito888 (13 Dic 2008)

Coño, Sr. Fros...sus avatares cada vez causan más asombro y admiración.


----------



## rory (13 Dic 2008)

Tengo una moneda que me encontré una vez buceando y me gustaría saber de qué metal es. La verdad es que para haber estado mucho tiempo en el agua no se ha corroido, únicamente está desgastada por el embate del mar, así había pensado en que podría ser plata.

¿Cómo puedo saber si es plata con algún método casero? La apariencia es de plata vieja, pero vete a saber.

Lo que daría por saber la historia de esa moneda. El problema es que está tan desgastada que no existe ninguna pista, está plana.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Dic 2008)

fros dijo:


> De nada señor segunda residencia. A mandar.
> 
> Por cierto... En la Sala principal se ha puesto el corral alborotado con esto de la plata.
> 
> ...



Morototeo...todo un visionario (y lo digo sin coña)...me estaba acordando ayer de él: El gasoleo de calefacción anda ya por 59 céntimos, y la plata ya vemos. Precisamente ahora parece buen momento para comprar.

En trading se puede tener razón y perder mucho. El timing es lo más iimportante. Y eso pocos lo saben...


----------



## tiogilito888 (14 Dic 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Morototeo...todo un visionario (y lo digo sin coña)...me estaba acordando ayer de él: El gasoleo de calefacción anda ya por 59 céntimos, y la plata ya vemos. Precisamente ahora parece buen momento para comprar.
> 
> En trading se puede tener razón y perder mucho. *El timing es lo más iimportante. Y eso pocos lo saben..*.



Es la piedra angular de todo aquel que se quiera hacer rico. Tiene toda la razón; yo mismo utilizo habitualmente ese argumento.

Ahora hay auténticas oportunidades de inversión en algunas "commodities", lo malo es que cuesta convencer al personal para que le presten el capital si uno tiene buenas ideas de inversión.

A no ser que utilices el sistema Ponzi y olvides el concepto de "tener escrúpulos"...éste sistema siempre ha funcionado muy bien...y lo hará por mucho más tiempo.


----------



## 4motion (14 Dic 2008)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Es la piedra angular de todo aquel que se quiera hacer rico. Tiene toda la razón; yo mismo utilizo habitualmente ese argumento.
> 
> Ahora hay auténticas oportunidades de inversión en algunas "commodities", lo malo es que cuesta convencer al personal para que le presten el capital si uno tiene buenas ideas de inversión.
> 
> A no ser que utilices el sistema Ponzi y olvides el concepto de "tener escrúpulos"...éste sistema siempre ha funcionado muy bien...y lo hará por mucho más tiempo.



Pero que alguien me lo aclare:

¿no es el sistema bancario actual una gran piramide Ponzi?


----------



## tiogilito888 (14 Dic 2008)

4motion dijo:


> Pero que alguien me lo aclare:
> 
> ¿no es el sistema bancario actual una gran piramide Ponzi?



¿Acaso lo has dudado por un solo instante?. Evidentemente es un fraude Ponci institucionalizado y tan bien hecho, que quien lo cuestiona, se le vé como a un bicho raro.

Y como toda estafa de este tipo...al final petará, eso está claro. Es sólo una cuestión de tiempo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Dic 2008)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> ¿Acaso lo has dudado por un solo instante?. Evidentemente es un fraude Ponci institucionalizado y tan bien hecho, que quien lo cuestiona, se le vé como a un bicho raro.
> 
> Y como toda estafa de este tipo...al final petará, eso está claro. Es sólo una cuestión de tiempo.




Matizaría algo más. Hay una fina linea divisoría entre lo que son finanzas productivas y justificadas, y un esquema de Ponzi. En el momento en que las reglas se relajan, o no se ajustan y adaptan a medida que los participantes encuentran las grietas, el mundo financiero se mete solito en un esquema de Ponzi del que es incapaz de salir. Actualmente está clarísimo que no hay vuelta atrás. Es necesario que se destruya toda la riqueza que corresponde a los beneficios financieros de estos últimos años. Estos no provenían de la economía real como nos querían hacer creer (al que lo dude que explique los sueldos de los CEO's de las grandes multinacionales).


----------



## 4motion (14 Dic 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Matizaría algo más. Hay una fina linea divisoría entre lo que son finanzas productivas y justificadas, y un esquema de Ponzi. En el momento en que las reglas se relajan, o no se ajustan y adaptan a medida que los participantes encuentran las grietas, el mundo financiero se mete solito en un esquema de Ponzi del que es incapaz de salir. Actualmente está clarísimo que no hay vuelta atrás. Es necesario que se destruya toda la riqueza que corresponde a los beneficios financieros de estos últimos años. Estos no provenían de la economía real como nos querían hacer creer (al que lo dude que explique los sueldos de los CEO's de las grandes multinacionales).



Entonces creo que veremos muchos mas casos como el de madoff en poco tiempo.


----------



## tiogilito888 (14 Dic 2008)

4motion dijo:


> Entonces creo que veremos muchos mas casos como el de madoff en poco tiempo.



Pues volverá a enganchar a los clientes de BANIF...ya que les enganchó primero la quiebra de Lehman Brothers y ahora Madoff. Por lo visto hay clientes a los que les han enganchado por partida doble...

No me sorprendería que les volviera a ocurrir. No deja de sorprenderme el potencial de imbecilidad del ser humano. Y luego, muchos de ellos a ponerse un tejano y una camisa raída para ir a manifestarse para que Botín les devuelva su dinero, jajajaja...


----------



## tiogilito888 (17 Ene 2009)

Aunque os pueda parecer raro...me jode mucho que suba la plata como en el día de hoy -6% en una sesión-...ya que aún no he completado mi plan de inversión.

Soy mucho más feliz los días que baja. Creo que esto ocurre en muy pocas inversiones.


----------



## segundaresidencia (17 Ene 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Aunque os pueda parecer raro...me jode mucho que suba la plata como en el día de hoy -6% en una sesión-...ya que aún no he completado mi plan de inversión.
> 
> Soy mucho más feliz los días que baja. Creo que esto ocurre en muy pocas inversiones.



me da que este nivel de precios no se va a volver a ver, en cuanto la gente se empiece a dar cuenta que ni la deuda de muchos paises tiene la seguridad de antaño, ya veremos donde se refugia el capital de la poblacion


----------



## 4motion (17 Ene 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Aunque os pueda parecer raro...me jode mucho que suba la plata como en el día de hoy -6% en una sesión-...ya que aún no he completado mi plan de inversión.
> 
> Soy mucho más feliz los días que baja. Creo que esto ocurre en muy pocas inversiones.



Me encuentro en la misma tesitura que usted, tengo un plan de inversion (oro y plata ) que no se si culminare a tiempo, es decir antes de que todo reviente., de momento trichet sigue agotando el margen de maniobra, y los bancos en america siguen hundiendose en el agujero negro o son cogidos "In extremis" con pinzas.

Y en nuestro pais que decir, tengo panico de lo que se avecina :


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (17 Ene 2009)

Tiogilito y 4motion:

Yo también tengo un plan de inversión iniciado hace solo un año, por lo que es probable qu eme pille el toro. Aun así, me gustaría que me dieran su opinión de cual es el objetivo que se han marcado uds. para ejecutar ese plan.

No pretendo que me desvelen informaciones privadas, pero sí alguna referencia (una cantidad absoluta, un porecntaje de su patrimonio, etc.) para saber si he hecho mis cálculos de manera adecuada.

Estoy bastante acojonado por lo que se nos viene encima y por las sonrisas de ignorante felicidad de mis allegados.

gracias


----------



## 4motion (17 Ene 2009)

Protect yourself and invest and save in real money instead of our current unlawful fiat. Invest at least 10% of your assets in bullion and take possession - DO NOT BUY SILVER FUTURES CONTRACTS ON MARGIN. THE BIG SHORTS ARE STILL OUT THERE AND WAITING TO HAVE THOSE FOOLISH SILVER BULLS FOR LUNCH FROM TIME TO TIME. THE ONLY WAY TO WIN IS TO PAY IN FULL AND TAKE POSSESSION. It is a game that even the richest men in the world sometimes lose.

En resumen, que inviertas aprox. un 10% de tu patrimonio en oro y plata, ojo en oro y plata fisicos, no en futuros ya que como dice al final "es un juego que incluso los hombres mas ricos del mundo a veces pierden"


----------



## tiogilito888 (17 Ene 2009)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Tiogilito y 4motion:
> 
> Yo también tengo un plan de inversión iniciado hace solo un año, por lo que es probable qu eme pille el toro. Aun así, me gustaría que me dieran su opinión de cual es el objetivo que se han marcado uds. para ejecutar ese plan.
> 
> ...



Deseo tener un 20% de mi patrimonio en metal físico. Un 10% es como seguro para defender mi poder adquisitivo, ya que otros activos bajarán de valor en términos relativos.

El otro 10% es para sacar buen partido de él cuando las cosas no pinten bien. Mientras las estampitas del BCE no valdrán mucho, con mi metal espero poder hacer buenos negocios rentables cuando gente se dé cuenta de que el papel, tan sólo es celulosa tratada a la que se le han impreso unos dibujitos de colores.

Ojo...y que nunca me acusen de especulador...que era muy cómodo poner la pasta en la cuenta Naranja y ganar un alto porcentaje, y sentirse un campeón. Mientras que mis metales no me rinden ahora nada...pero ya llegará la hora, es tan sólo cuestión de tiempo.

Si es que incluso para comprar bien de pasta metales preciosos te lo tienes que currar...si es que apenas hay mercado.


----------



## segundaresidencia (17 Ene 2009)

yo si puedo tratare de tener un 40% en metales, me estoy dando prisa,pero casi no prefiero ni escuchar las noticias,para ver que me va a dar tiempo, lo que mas me jode es que cuando se va a comprar, los vendedores ya conocen esta situacion.


----------



## segundaresidencia (17 Ene 2009)

se me olvidaba ,tengo una pregunta para tio gilito, hoy me han propuesto monedas de "medio dolar de plata" ¿que tal son? ¿precios de compra???
muchas gracias


----------



## tiogilito888 (17 Ene 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> se me olvidaba ,tengo una pregunta para tio gilito, hoy me han propuesto monedas de "medio dolar de plata" ¿que tal son? ¿precios de compra???
> muchas gracias



Hay que tener en cuenta: fechas y estado de conservación. Sin esos datos es imposible responder adecuadamente.


----------



## segundaresidencia (17 Ene 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Hay que tener en cuenta: fechas y estado de conservación. Sin esos datos es imposible responder adecuadamente.



la calidad es "morralla" para entendernos.
pero no creo que me las venda al peso


----------



## tiogilito888 (17 Ene 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> la calidad es "morralla" para entendernos.
> pero no creo que me las venda al peso



Pues entonces, las fechas. Hasta 1964 el medio dólar USA tenía ley .900; para después pasar a ley .400. Y ojo, que también hay medios dólares de níquel.

Es FUNDAMENTAL saber las fechas para valorar la adquisición. Y por supuesto, VER LAS MONEDAS, o fiarse del vendedor. Yo he comprado muchas veces sin ver, pero me fío de la persona.


----------



## segundaresidencia (17 Ene 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Pues entonces, las fechas. Hasta 1964 el medio dólar USA tenía ley .900; para después pasar a ley .400. Y ojo, que también hay medios dólares de níquel.
> 
> Es FUNDAMENTAL saber las fechas para valorar la adquisición. Y por supuesto, VER LAS MONEDAS, o fiarse del vendedor. Yo he comprado muchas veces sin ver, pero me fío de la persona.



muchisimas gracias, si si me fio del tio, supongo que sera hasta el 64 ,pero mirare las fechas ,muchas gracias


----------



## kokaine (18 Ene 2009)

Veo que muchos hablais de este tema, pero sin dar detalles de donde se consiguen y como se compran estas cosas; jejej esta claro que no quereis buitres carroñeros al acecho.

Yo como neofito absoluto en esta materia pregunto: Las colecciones de monedas de plata de 12e que saca el BDE servirian para estos propositos de acumular plata? 

Aki teneis el listado de monedas de coleccion del banco de españa: Alguna de estas serviria al proposito objeto de este hilo? se pueden conseguir todavia?

http://www.bde.es/billemone/euro/monedas/Monedas_de_Coleccion.pdf


Es que yo no me veo mercadeando como vosotros, que se nota que teneis vuestros contactos jeje


----------



## vidarr (18 Ene 2009)

kokaine dijo:


> Veo que muchos hablais de este tema, pero sin dar detalles de donde se consiguen y como se compran estas cosas; jejej esta claro que no quereis buitres carroñeros al acecho.
> 
> Yo como neofito absoluto en esta materia pregunto: Las colecciones de monedas de plata de 12e que saca el BDE servirian para estos propositos de acumular plata?
> 
> ...



Mírate este hilo (hay más, puedes usar el buscador):

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nicas-de-plata-1325-euros-7-iva-incluido.html

Se dan direcciones de tiendas en Alemania y diferentes experiencias de foreros comprando allí. Alguna gente tiene experiencia en otros mercados y contactos, pero si tú no estás en esta misma situación, Alemania (con su IVA al 7% para las monedas de plata) puede ser una buena alternativa.


----------



## puntodecontrol (21 Ene 2009)

Una duda que tras buscar por los h¡los no veo que se halla respuesto.
Alguien ha comprado un lingote de plata?? Ya sea por internet o en algun sitio de españa. Porque to el mundo comprando monedas pero yo kiero un lingote, mero coleccionismo y el tipico "porsiaca"....
Sobretodo donde sea de la buena .999 y donde este mas barato.

Merci.


----------



## andion (21 Ene 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Una duda que tras buscar por los h¡los no veo que se halla respuesto.
> Alguien ha comprado un lingote de plata?? Ya sea por internet o en algun sitio de españa. Porque to el mundo comprando monedas pero yo kiero un lingote, mero coleccionismo y el tipico "porsiaca"....
> Sobretodo donde sea de la buena .999 y donde este mas barato.
> 
> Merci.



Pues yo mismo.
Lo de dónde más barato, no te puedo decir, ya que cuando compro es cuando me intereso en dónde está mas barato.
Generalmente el comprar 1 Kg de plata en lingotes pequeños, de 100 gr, por ejemplo,sale muy caro. 
A cuenta sale comprar 500 gr.
Y no veas que bonitos son...........:o
Como nadie se anima con los lingotes...pues os leo.......
Salud.


----------



## puntodecontrol (21 Ene 2009)

andion dijo:


> Pues yo mismo.
> Lo de dónde más barato, no te puedo decir, ya que cuando compro es cuando me intereso en dónde está mas barato.
> Generalmente el comprar 1 Kg de plata en lingotes pequeños, de 100 gr, por ejemplo,sale muy caro.
> A cuenta sale comprar 500 gr.
> ...



Pues dime donde has comprado, que yo quiero uno de 1 kilito :-D

En Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de sale 400 € el kilo, bastante por encima de mercado que serian unos 350 €


----------



## andion (21 Ene 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Pues dime donde has comprado, que yo quiero uno de 1 kilito :-D
> 
> En Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de sale 400 € el kilo, bastante por encima de mercado que serian unos 350 €



Yo tenía pensado, buscar precio en SEMPSA, en mi próxima compra ...... ya que algún forero ha apuntado a la posibilidad de poder comprar directamente, sin pasar por intermediarios....


----------



## tiogilito888 (21 Ene 2009)

andion dijo:


> Pues yo mismo.
> Lo de dónde más barato, no te puedo decir, ya que cuando compro es cuando me intereso en dónde está mas barato.
> Generalmente el comprar 1 Kg de plata en lingotes pequeños, de 100 gr, por ejemplo,sale muy caro.
> A cuenta sale comprar 500 gr.
> ...



No es que no nos gusten los lingotes...sino que en caso de extrema necesidad, no brindarán tan buen resultado como las piezas más divisibles. Mejor tener 32 onzas que un lingote de kilo...eso es de sentido común.

Pero si lo que os gusta es impresionar...en Kitco venden lingotes de 1000 onzas.


----------



## puntodecontrol (21 Ene 2009)

andion dijo:


> Yo tenía pensado, buscar precio en SEMPSA, en mi próxima compra ...... ya que algún forero ha apuntado a la posibilidad de poder comprar directamente, sin pasar por intermediarios....



Eso me gusta mas, ahi cotiza a Cotizaciones de Metales Preciosos 380 € el kilo, si se podria ir a sus direcciones y comprar, me interesa y mucho.


----------



## puntodecontrol (21 Ene 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> No es que no nos gusten los lingotes...sino que en caso de extrema necesidad, no brindarán tan buen resultado como las piezas más divisibles. Mejor tener 32 onzas que un lingote de kilo...eso es de sentido común.
> 
> Pero si lo que os gusta es impresionar...en Kitco venden lingotes de 1000 onzas.



Si llegamos al siglo CC A.C. entonces si que es mejor mas pequeño todo que un lingo te de un kilo, pero yo lo quiero como coleccion principalmente, y como seguro en segundo plano, y si me apuras, y vale 0 €, siempre podre fundirlo y hacer anillos para regalar a la churri xD


----------



## andion (21 Ene 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> No es que no nos gusten los lingotes...sino que en caso de extrema necesidad, no brindarán tan buen resultado como las piezas más divisibles. Mejor tener 32 onzas que un lingote de kilo...eso es de sentido común.
> 
> Pero si lo que os gusta es impresionar...en Kitco venden lingotes de 1000 onzas.



No, no me gusta impresionar.
Todavía nadie ha visto mis lingotes.......
Para gusto colores......
La misma utilidad tiene una moneda de kilo, si lo miras, que comprar un lingote de kilo.
Mis lingotes son de 500 gr.


----------



## andion (21 Ene 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Eso me gusta mas, ahi cotiza a Cotizaciones de Metales Preciosos 380 € el kilo, si se podria ir a sus direcciones y comprar, me interesa y mucho.



Segundaresidencia, creo que fué el que comentó éste vendedor, pero creo recordar que había que ser autónomo, o tener una SL, para que te vendieran.
Intento encontrar el hilo dónde lo leí.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (21 Ene 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> No es que no nos gusten los lingotes...sino que en caso de extrema necesidad, no brindarán tan buen resultado como las piezas más divisibles. Mejor tener 32 onzas que un lingote de kilo...eso es de sentido común.
> 
> Pero si lo que os gusta es impresionar...en Kitco venden lingotes de 1000 onzas.



Hombre, pues en plan de impresionar al personal yo me quedo con una monedita...la Maple de oro de 100 Kg...


----------



## tiogilito888 (21 Ene 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Si llegamos al siglo CC A.C. entonces si que es mejor mas pequeño todo que un lingo te de un kilo, pero yo lo quiero como coleccion principalmente, y como seguro en segundo plano, y si me apuras, y vale 0 €, siempre podre fundirlo y hacer anillos para regalar a la churri xD



NO, no te puedo apurar...la plata NUNCA VALDRÁ CERO. Creo que todavía no distingues entre dinero real (oro y plata) y dinero de papel (billetes del BCE).

Pues como colección, son mucho más bonitas las kookaburras de 1 kg., o los koalas, o los pandas...No te ofendas, pero coleccionar lingotes...-a no ser que te apasione el mundo de la fundición de metales y no es tu caso-...pues lo encuentro de garrulos.

Las monedas bullion de 1 kg. aunan buen precio, y con una cantidad ingente de plata, y un cierto componente de colección numismático. Los lingotes no se coleccionan, simplemente se almacenan.


----------



## andion (21 Ene 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Los lingotes no se coleccionan, simplemente se almacenan.



ciertamente.........


----------



## tiogilito888 (21 Ene 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Hombre, pues en plan de impresionar al personal yo me quedo con una monedita...la Maple de oro de 100 Kg...



Ya...pero los problemas surgen cuando la sacas de la cápsula protectora...para volver a insertarla de nuevo


----------



## andion (21 Ene 2009)

Lo encontré........



segundaresidencia dijo:


> tranquilo, vete directamente a SEMPSA, y lo compras alli, el otro dia estuve yo de "compras" pequeñas a mi pesar,pero algo compre, no te dejes engatusar por nadie, en SEMPSA te venden directamente, y muchos mas barato que cualquiera,el unico inconveniente es que tienes que ser autonomo o tener empresa, lo UNICO QUE TE PIDEN ES;
> 1-FOTOCOPIA DECLARACION CENSAL
> 2-NIF
> 
> ...


----------



## puntodecontrol (21 Ene 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> NO, no te puedo apurar...la plata NUNCA VALDRÁ CERO. Creo que todavía no distingues entre dinero real (oro y plata) y dinero de papel (billetes del BCE).
> 
> Pues como colección, son mucho más bonitas las kookaburras de 1 kg., o los koalas, o los pandas...No te ofendas, pero coleccionar lingotes...-a no ser que te apasione el mundo de la fundición de metales y no es tu caso-...pues lo encuentro de garrulos.
> 
> Las monedas bullion de 1 kg. aunan buen precio, y con una cantidad ingente de plata, y un cierto componente de colección numismático. Los lingotes no se coleccionan, simplemente se almacenan.



Si, pero anda que no son bonitos algunos lingotes.... a mi, mas que monedas:



















PD: lo de valer 0, era un "decir"


----------



## puntodecontrol (21 Ene 2009)

andion dijo:


> Lo encontré........



gracias compi, casualmente, soy autonomo (por suerte y desgracias xd )


----------



## tiogilito888 (21 Ene 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Si, pero anda que no son bonitos algunos lingotes.... a mi, mas que monedas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí, hay lingotes muy bonitos. Pero no son especialmente bonitos los de SEMPSA...probablemente sean de los más feos...de los que no son "en bruto".


----------



## andion (21 Ene 2009)

Me tomo la licencia de poner una tontería.....

Paradoja del lingote de plata - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## puntodecontrol (21 Ene 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Sí, hay lingotes muy bonitos. Pero no son especialmente bonitos los de SEMPSA...probablemente sean de los más feos...de los que no son "en bruto".



Si, los de SEMPSA anda que no son feos... si los hicieran bonitos ni miraba donde comprar.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (21 Ene 2009)

andion dijo:


> Me tomo la licencia de poner una tontería.....
> 
> Paradoja del lingote de plata - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre




E=MCC. 

Al fin alguien encontró una ventaja del papel sobre la plata


----------



## carloszorro (21 Ene 2009)

estoy interesado en lingotes de plata ¿cual es el mejor sitio para comprar ?
mejor si envian a españa


----------



## merche400 (22 Ene 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> estoy interesado en lingotes de plata ¿cual es el mejor sitio para comprar ?
> mejor si envian a españa



Pues.... 1.000 Gramm Silberbarren, EUR 398.50 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de

Creo que esta casa alemana podría hacerse patrocinadora de este foro. 



Hablando en "plata"....
... resulta que he estado viendo alguna produccion minera, cuanto producen anualmente y todo eso. Pues bien...una mina, digamos, de esas normales, saca entre 4millones a 7 millones de onzas al año. Las mega minas...escasas...pues llegan a los 12 millones de onzas.

Si hacemos la cuenta de la vieja... vemos que anualmente, per capita mundial, no creo que ni nos correspondan un gramo. 


Por ello...tan pronto empiece la "espantá", la gente irá a la plata porque es mas barata que el oro y...al fin a y al cabo, tambien es "monei".

Así pues... tranquilos que esto tiene un futuro "resplandeciente"


----------



## tiogilito888 (22 Ene 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> Pues.... 1.000 Gramm Silberbarren, EUR 398.50 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de
> 
> Creo que esta casa alemana podría hacerse patrocinadora de este foro.
> 
> ...



Incluyendo recuperaciones de metal usado y desinversiones, nos corresponden aproximadamente 3,5 gramos de plata per capita al año.


----------



## ezekiel (22 Ene 2009)

12 euros de plata españoles contienen 16 gramos de plata pura osea 0.564383392 onzas, a 11.20 dolares la onza, 6.32109399 dolares por moneda osea 4.8597632 euros a dia de hoy, su valor en plata es el 40% de su valor facial. A no ser que haya un boom de la palta tendria que haber o deflacion o una inflacion del 150% en X años para que no perdieramos dinero, creo q es mejor comprar monedas de plata pura ¿verdad?


----------



## segundaresidencia (22 Ene 2009)

ezekiel dijo:


> 12 euros de plata españoles contienen 16 gramos de plata pura osea 0.564383392 onzas, a 11.20 dolares la onza, 6.32109399 dolares por moneda osea 4.8597632 euros a dia de hoy, su valor en plata es el 40% de su valor facial. A no ser que haya un boom de la palta tendria que haber o deflacion o una inflacion del 150% en X años para que no perdieramos dinero, creo q es mejor comprar monedas de plata pura ¿verdad?



el tiogilito lo explico de puta madre ,mirate el hilo oficial de monedas del bde a ver si esta alli.
juegas a 2 bandas,por un lado sabes que NUNCA vas a perder el valor de los 12 euros de la moneda,pero en caso de hiperinflaccion estaras protegido por el contenido en plata de esas monedas


----------



## forestal92 (22 Ene 2009)

Compras unos lingotes...

Y luego, si te hace falta el dinero, ¿¿ donde los vendes??


----------



## ezekiel (22 Ene 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> el tiogilito lo explico de puta madre ,mirate el hilo oficial de monedas del bde a ver si esta alli.
> juegas a 2 bandas,por un lado sabes que NUNCA vas a perder el valor de los 12 euros de la moneda,pero en caso de hiperinflaccion estaras protegido por el contenido en plata de esas monedas



ya, pero si hay una inflacion grande pero no hiper pierdes euros y pierdes plata no se si me explico


----------



## vidarr (22 Ene 2009)

ezekiel dijo:


> ya, pero si hay una inflacion grande pero no hiper pierdes euros y pierdes plata no se si me explico



Si hay inflación y se combina con una bajada en el precio de la plata, perderás euros y perderás plata, de acuerdo. Pero si mantienes los billetes, también perderás. Luego, ¿qué ventaja tiene?

Si tienes parte de tus reservas en efectivo en monedas de plata del BDE, estarás cubriendo dos frentes al mismo tiempo. Por un lado su contenido en plata siempre valdrá algo; por otro, mantienen su valor facial en euros. Desde luego, la única ventaja de almacenar un colchón en efectivo (por lo que pueda pasar) en billetes frente a las monedas del BDE es.... el espacio que ocupan. Otro no se me ocurre.


----------



## forestal92 (22 Ene 2009)

*-Para los pedidos fuera de Alemania (en la UE) es necesario - en su caso - un número de registro del IVA o una dirección en Alemania. *

¿Para dar un nif necesito ser autonomo?


----------



## ezekiel (22 Ene 2009)

vidarr dijo:


> Si hay inflación y se combina con una bajada en el precio de la plata, perderás euros y perderás plata, de acuerdo. Pero si mantienes los billetes, también perderás. Luego, ¿qué ventaja tiene?
> 
> Si tienes parte de tus reservas en efectivo en monedas de plata del BDE, estarás cubriendo dos frentes al mismo tiempo. Por un lado su contenido en plata siempre valdrá algo; por otro, mantienen su valor facial en euros. Desde luego, la única ventaja de almacenar un colchón en efectivo (por lo que pueda pasar) en billetes frente a las monedas del BDE es.... el espacio que ocupan. Otro no se me ocurre.



hombre mejor q los billetes bajo el colchon por supuesto q es...per oes q tampoc me fio de lso bancos y para lo q te dan de interes...


----------



## carloszorro (22 Ene 2009)

Gracias!!!anlagegold cobran 35 € por gastos de envio¿esos son los unicos gastos?tanto si compras un lingote 1kg como si pides mas cantidad?mi estrategia es invertir en plata a largo plazo (6 años)¿me podrian aconsejar?¿en que niveles de precios entrarian ustedes?


----------



## carloszorro (22 Ene 2009)

ANLAGEGOLDara los pedidos fuera de Alemania (en la UE) es necesario - en su caso - un número de registro del IVA o una dirección en Alemania.
¿nif ?¿de una empresa o autonomo?¿esto para que lo quieren ?


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (22 Ene 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> ANLAGEGOLDara los pedidos fuera de Alemania (en la UE) es necesario - en su caso - un número de registro del IVA o una dirección en Alemania.
> ¿nif ?¿de una empresa o autonomo?¿esto para que lo quieren ?



Yo he comprado bastante en anlagegold y no he necesitado poner estos datos. Creo que son opcionales, o quizá a partir de una determinada cantidad lo soliciten.


----------



## vidarr (22 Ene 2009)

ezekiel dijo:


> hombre mejor q los billetes bajo el colchon por supuesto q es...per oes q *tampoc me fio de lso bancos* y para lo q te dan de interes...



Pues amigo... blanco y en botella....


----------



## forestal92 (22 Ene 2009)

De las ultimas ediciones de monedas de plata de 12 euros , ¿¿me aconsejais alguna en particular??


----------



## puntodecontrol (23 Ene 2009)

forestal92 dijo:


> De las ultimas ediciones de monedas de plata de 12 euros , ¿¿me aconsejais alguna en particular??



La ultima, la del planeta tierra, las otras creo que las venden a algo mas de 12 €, que alguien me corrija si me equivoco.

IMPORTANTE, hoy he ido a pillar 400 € en monedas de 12 € de plata y me han pedido el DNI, fotocopiado por 2 caras y firmar dos papeles que venian a decir que compraba esas monedas.... :-S

Alguien sabe para que es esto?? El tio me ha dicho que a partir de 300 € es obligatorio, me he quedado :


----------



## lonchafinismo (23 Ene 2009)

Yo pedí pocas, no llegan a esos 300 euros, pero fui con mi amigo que pidió más de 300 euros y no le pidieron nada, sólo el nombre para llamarle cuando estuvieran.

Cuando le acompañé a recoger las monedas tampoco tuvo que dar ningún dato, ni firmar nada.


----------



## JAD (23 Ene 2009)

Hola:

Llevo ya tiempo pensando en donde meter algo de dinero y que no sea en el banco claro.

El caso es entre aquí de casualidad y llevo un dia sin para de leer. Bueno al grano, vereis he encontrado 100pts de franco a 5,5€ que creo que estan a un precio regular.

Pero pensaba comprar algo mas en la web alemana de Anlagegol24. El caso es que me dio por mirar en un sitio que conozco si tenian algo de este tema y me ofrecen a dia de hoy 23-1-2009:

- lingote de 250 gramos de plata a 90€. Como este pero de menor peso.







- moneda oro 50 pesos mejicanos de 35,5 gramos a unos 850 (se la ve algo estropeada).
- krügerrand oro (no se el año ¿Da igual no?) a 750€.

Me ha dicho que tienen mas cosas pero las lleva su otro socio.

¿Que os parece yo lo veo más barato que en la Web alemana? Además sin royos de gastos de envio ni paquetes. Necesito consejo.

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## segundaresidencia (23 Ene 2009)

JAD dijo:


> . Bueno al grano, vereis he encontrado 100pts de franco a 5,5€ que creo que estan a un precio regular.



no estan regular, estan de puta madre, si ves en anlagegold estan las onzas a 12,75, a 5,5 te saldria la onza a 11 euros, aunque las pagues a 6 o 6,5 estan de puta madre, esto es como los sueldos de foreros de burbuja.info, todos mas de 3000 y miembro viril de mas de 35 cm segun las encuestas,ve a la guarderia.
aparte que no se cuantas te venderan, no creo que tengan mas de 50 o 100.
pero vamos,si conoces anlagegold veras que a 5,5 es un chollo,porque alli pillaras las onzas a 13,70 euros.


JAD dijo:


> . Pero pensaba comprar algo mas en la web alemana de Anlagegol24. El caso es que me dio por mirar en un sitio que conozco si tenian algo de este tema y me ofrecen a dia de hoy 23-1-2009:
> 
> - lingote de 250 gramos de plata a 90€. Como este pero de menor peso.
> 
> ...



mirate Compare nuestros precios del oro y plata. Ciode te permite una inversion mas rentable | Oro Ciode , las monedas estan algo mas baratas, aunque el lingote mas caro, tu veras, yo compre un lingote (el de tu foto) para un regalo,pero no creo que vuelva a comprar otro,(bueno para otro regalo si).
si de verdad te ofrecen las monedas de franco a ese precio,olvidate del lingote,a 5,5 te sadrian 250 gramos por 93 euros, acuñadas y en media onza.
por curiosidad ¿cual seria el precio justo para esas monedas??


----------



## puntodecontrol (23 Ene 2009)

JAD dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Llevo ya tiempo pensando en donde meter algo de dinero y que no sea en el banco claro.
> 
> ...



'
donde el lingote de 250 gr a 90 €????


----------



## auropata (23 Ene 2009)

*creo que os equivocais respecto de la moneda de 100 pelas de franco*

A ver amigos
Respecto de la moneda de 100 pelas ley 0,50 de franco, no teneis ni papa: el único valor que puede tener es en caso de madmax, pero a mi modo de ver, sería por su falta de "brillo plata" la mas facilmente falsificable:
a ver imaginaos que teneis que sobornar a alguien o pagarle al frutero en el futuro madmax ¿quien creeis que tiene mas posibilidades, el que soborne con una filarmonica o una libertad reluciente o el que presente dos monedas cochambrosas de pako franko?
Joder es que en este foro sois demasiado teóricos
P.D:El comun de los mortales NO TIENE NI PUTA IDEA DE METALES PRECIOSOS NI DE LEYES DE MONEDAS


----------



## auropata (23 Ene 2009)

*Otra Pregunta*

alguno sabeis de alguna fundición donde te puedan hacer lingotes o piezas de plata a partir de cuberterias, joyas de plata etc? se puede encargar?


----------



## tiogilito888 (23 Ene 2009)

auropata dijo:


> A ver amigos
> Respecto de la moneda de 100 pelas ley 0,50 de franco, no teneis ni papa: el único valor que puede tener es en caso de madmax, pero a mi modo de ver, sería por su falta de "brillo plata" la mas facilmente falsificable:
> a ver imaginaos que teneis que sobornar a alguien o pagarle al frutero en el futuro madmax ¿quien creeis que tiene mas posibilidades, el que soborne con una filarmonica o una libertad reluciente o el que presente dos monedas cochambrosas de pako franko?
> Joder es que en este foro sois demasiado teóricos
> P.D:El comun de los mortales NO TIENE NI PUTA IDEA DE METALES PRECIOSOS NI DE LEYES DE MONEDAS



A ver, chaval, el que no tiene ni puta idea de metales preciosos ni de monedas eres tú.

La ley de las monedas de 100 pesetas de 1966 a 1970 es de 0,800, no de 0'5, como te sacas de la manga, aunque ya se ha explicado la ley correcta hasta la extenuación.

Aprende a leer, luego comprende y asimila lo que lees, y ten un poco más de modestia a la hora de aprender de los demás.

Respecto a la falta de brillo: otra vez demuestras una ignorancia supina. El acabado de una moneda puede ser "brillo", "espejo", "mate", "mixto brillo y mate"... Una kookaburra mate de plata pura, puede ser menos brillante que una moneda de 100 pesetas de Franco, si ésta última se pule, o si tiene el brillo original. Todas las monedas de este tipo se pueden pulir...y hacer que brillen muchísimo, ya que para eso la plata es el metal más reflectante.

Y eso de saber la ley a ojo...para eso has de haber visto y tocado muchas monedas, y tener buena memoria. Te aseguro que puedo enseñarte monedas que a simple vista, sería imposible saber la ley, si no tienes amplios conocimientos numismáticos.

Y las monedas de Franco no son cochambrosas...De hecho hay varias de estas monedas que valen, a precio de mercado, más de 35 veces más que las Libertades y las Filarmónicas de 1 onza de plata. 

¿Quieres ilustrarnos tú de precios?. En este foro necesitamos gente menos teórica...y más pragmática. Ilústranos de precios y dinos cuánto vale cada moneda de las que hablamos. 

¿Acaso sabes algo de la historia de las monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco?. ¿Cuáles son las piezas caras?. ¿Existen variantes?. ¿Existen errores?. ¿Están catalogados los errores?. ¿En qué catálogos?...

Mira, chaval, no nos toques los cojones SIN TENER NI IDEA DE LO QUE HABLAS...No es una cuestión de decir qué moneda es mejor...YA QUE SON DISTINTAS.

La moneda de 100 pesetas la utilizan joyeros artesanos aficionados para hacer joyas con ley 0,800 (que las suelen vender como si fuera 1ª Ley, 0.925, o Sterling). Es tan fácil como fundirlas para obtener el metal...En cambio si hay que utilizar granalla de plata y granalla de cobre es mucho más caro hacer la aleación.

Para hacer pagos fraccionarios, es mejor tener moneda con menos plata. Una onza de plata será mucho dinero...así que si vas a desayunar y pretendes pagar con una onza de plata puro, mal asunto. Mejor tener moneda fraccionaria...Ante lo que pueda pasar, mejor tener un poco de todo.

Y por cierto las monedas con aleación son mucho más resistentes. Así que las onzas puras, si circularan, se desgastarían mucho antes.

Lo único cierto que has dicho, es que la ignorancia sobre los metales preciosos es evidente en la enferma sociedad de las estampitas en la que vivimos. Pues eso denota que no hay burbuja en los metales preciosos...por lo menos de momento. Todavía no ha llegado a la calle la repercusión de lo que acaecerá.


----------



## tiogilito888 (23 Ene 2009)

JAD dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Llevo ya tiempo pensando en donde meter algo de dinero y que no sea en el banco claro.
> 
> ...



¿El IVA va incluido en los 90 €, o se ha de añadir?. Es un dato muy importante.


----------



## JAD (24 Ene 2009)

Lo primero gracias a todos por responder.

Vereis el dato importante es:Este tema lo lleva mi socio......(como ya cito en el post). Yo personalmente de esto apenas se nada, solo lo leido hasta ayer.

Cuando me ha dicho el precio me que quedado de piedra porque parecia muy seguro, y para no ponerme nervioso pues le he preguntado por las otras monedas y tal. Como no estaba ya seguro de si mis datos eran correctos, pues no he comprado nada y el lunes por la mañana ya voy mas seguro con lo que me digais. Pero a mi me parece un precio muy bueno, ni adelantos,ni envios ni gaitas además. Tampoco hemos hablado de las cantidades que tienen pero si me ha dicho que me piden lo que quiera dando un adelanto , etc, etc,..... lo típico vamos. El caso es tampoco he querido mostrar demasiado interes inicialmente para que no se mosqueen.

Yo creo que el precio que me a dado del lingote era final casi seguro.
¿Que os parece el precio de las monedas?
La de 50 pesos me la sacado y dejado manosear tranquilamente, parecia como circulada.

Un saludo.


----------



## tiogilito888 (24 Ene 2009)

La plata lleva una subida en los últimos 30 días de un 17% en dólares. 

Están subiendo los señoreajes de las monedas de plata.

Se vende con facilidad toda la producción de bullion coins a nivel mundial.

Pronto vereis como suben los precios en todas las empresas alemanas de venta de bullions.

Cuanto más suba la plata, más ganas habrá de comprarla. Incluso entre los foreros.


----------



## segundaresidencia (24 Ene 2009)

auropata dijo:


> A ver amigos
> Respecto de la moneda de 100 pelas ley 0,50 de franco, no teneis ni papa: el único valor que puede tener es en caso de madmax, pero a mi modo de ver, sería por su falta de "brillo plata" la mas facilmente falsificable:
> a ver imaginaos que teneis que sobornar a alguien o pagarle al frutero en el futuro madmax ¿quien creeis que tiene mas posibilidades, el que soborne con una filarmonica o una libertad reluciente o el que presente dos monedas cochambrosas de pako franko?
> Joder es que en este foro sois demasiado teóricos
> P.D:El comun de los mortales NO TIENE NI PUTA IDEA DE METALES PRECIOSOS NI DE LEYES DE MONEDAS



ja ja ja ,mira vamos por partes, aunque tio gilito te lo ha dejado muy claro;
¿ley de 0,5? con eso ya dejas bastante claro todo al principio,es 800 milesimas,el frutero SEGURO que te coje una moneda de franco, antes que una filarmonica, si por su falta de brillo te pueden engañar con una falsificacion , entonces lo tuyo es grave (no quiero que te lo tomer como un ataque) , primero, te vas con un iman, segundo tu deja caer una al suelo o una mesa, tira una de franco y otra cualquiera , veras que el sonido es diferente para cualquiera, o un peso, y por la densidad de la plata sabras que seria mas caro falsificar una que llegase a su peso y dimensiones.
yo hace años me lleve a eeuu de esas monedas y me las pagaron muy bien, y te digo que son muy conocidas.
no pasa nada, yo las he estado vendiendo en el foro, muy baratas, pero prefiero la verdad venderlas a 7 euros en anuncios clasificados, que encima que son mas caras, la gente es mas agradecida,aqui solo hay listos como tu ,que estan mas secos de pasta que la mojama, que se creen que saben mas que nadie, y encima mucho que hablan ,pero luego no compran nada.
como tu dices "aqui el comun de los mortales no tiene ni papa de metales", pues por eso mismo en caso de comerciar con ellas,te cojeran antes las de franco que las conoce TODO el mundo y tu le hablas a cualquiera de la filarmonica de viena y muchos te diran "si ,el concierto ese yo lo veo en añonuevo"


----------



## segundaresidencia (24 Ene 2009)

JAD dijo:


> Lo primero gracias a todos por responder.
> 
> Vereis el dato importante es:Este tema lo lleva mi socio......(como ya cito en el post). Yo personalmente de esto apenas se nada, solo lo leido hasta ayer.
> 
> ...



¿adelantar dinero?? vete a otro,las monedas puedes encontrarlas mas baratas(las de franco ni lo dudes porque ahora mismo estan a 6.5 euros),y el lingote me extraña mucho ese precio pero mucho.
vete a alguien cnocido,por lo que cuentas parece que vas a comprar hachis en vez de monedas de oro.
las monedas de oro son algo mas baratas en otros sitios,pero si no tienes experiencia, ni conoces a nadie que haya comprado alli antes, vete a otro,en otros post se comento que la de mexico de 50 pesos era la moneda de oro mas falsificada.
seguro que algun forero se te ofrece para venderte alguna moneda de oro,seria mejor que donde vas a ir.
saludos


----------



## auropata (24 Ene 2009)

*bueno, pues....*

por un lado, es cierto lo de la ley, es 0,800 y no 0,500....pero en ningun caso he pretendido darmelas de experto, precisamente siexaminas el fondo de mi argumentación (reconozco que tal vez el "no teneis ni papa" un poco brusco, ) lo que quiero decir es que aqui pensais que encaso de madmax todo el mundo se rige por vuestros conocimientos de las cosasrecisamente, suponeis que el frutero sera un señor mayor de la epoca de franco, y no un chino o un panchito (id a los barrios y mirad cuantas fruterias quedan en manos de españoles....no seria mejor llevarle al chino un panda? 
respecot de los de la aleación mejor para que no se deteriore...es tonteria, se mete en fundas rigidas como las que traen los kookaburra y ya está
Por otra parte, en ningun momento he empleado argumentos "ad hominem", hablaba de una idea genérica, mas o menos respondeis diciendo que soy un pelagatos...pues no se, a lo mejor esto esta lleno de CEOS y MBA, pero lo dudo....vamos, que la gente con pasta de verdad deja estas cosas en manos de profesionales que les hacen las adquisiciones ydesde luego no pierde el tiempo en intentar arañar un eurillo por onza en su oro o plata fisicos...mas que nada por que les sobran (sino ya me contareis de que viven orodirect y similares, y no me digais que no tienen clientes porque si que los tienen)


----------



## segundaresidencia (24 Ene 2009)

auropata dijo:


> por un lado, es cierto lo de la ley, es 0,800 y no 0,500....pero en ningun caso he pretendido darmelas de experto, precisamente siexaminas el fondo de mi argumentación (reconozco que tal vez el "no teneis ni papa" un poco brusco, ) lo que quiero decir es que aqui pensais que encaso de madmax todo el mundo se rige por vuestros conocimientos de las cosasrecisamente, suponeis que el frutero sera un señor mayor de la epoca de franco, y no un chino o un panchito (id a los barrios y mirad cuantas fruterias quedan en manos de españoles....no seria mejor llevarle al chino un panda?
> respecot de los de la aleación mejor para que no se deteriore...es tonteria, se mete en fundas rigidas como las que traen los kookaburra y ya está
> Por otra parte, en ningun momento he empleado argumentos "ad hominem", hablaba de una idea genérica, mas o menos respondeis diciendo que soy un pelagatos...pues no se, a lo mejor esto esta lleno de CEOS y MBA, pero lo dudo....vamos, que la gente con pasta de verdad deja estas cosas en manos de profesionales que les hacen las adquisiciones ydesde luego no pierde el tiempo en intentar arañar un eurillo por onza en su oro o plata fisicos...mas que nada por que les sobran (sino ya me contareis de que viven orodirect y similares, y no me digais que no tienen clientes porque si que los tienen)



"la gente con pasta deja las cosas en manos de profesionales" supongo que te referias a que invierten en afinsa, madoff y demas ¿no?
tambien apuestas por la "encapsulacion" de todas las monedas que circulen, asi no se deterioran.......... :
los chinos que aqui regentan las fruterias conocen los pandas.........:

tengo que leerte mas ,creo que puedes aportar mucho al foro.
lo que mas me gusta,es que ya todo el mundo va enterandose que los metales van a tener mucha importancia a corto plazo, hasta los que no tienen ni idea, o los que proponen meter en capsulas todas las monedas para que no se arañen,ya la gente lo tiene claro,algo es algo.......


----------



## segundaresidencia (24 Ene 2009)

daros prisa con la plata¡¡¡¡





ya no retrocede nada¡¡¡


----------



## PepitoFeliz (24 Ene 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> daros prisa con la plata¡¡¡¡
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una duda tengo a la vista del gráfico: En marzo, en el pico del gráfico ¿Cuánto costaban las filarmónicas y similares? ¿También andaban por los 20 euros?

Y respecto al gráfico... hasta que no supere la media verde no se puede asegurar que vuelve a la senda alcista ¿no?


----------



## JAD (24 Ene 2009)

Hola:

Veo que el lingote si que estaba barato, si puedo me voy ahora mismo a pillar.

No se trata de comprar hachis , solo es un chiringo de compraventa de oro de toda la vida. Hice lo que lei aquí: mirar cerca de casa antes de comprar a distancia. Y no parecer impulsivo, pero me pase de prudente.

Tanto lo del lingote como lo de las monedas es cierto. Las monedas es en una numismatica y tiene muy nuevas a 7,5€ (las de 5,5€ a mi me parecieron igual de conservadas). En otra tienda las he visto a 5,8€ y muy gastadas.

Y por supuesto comprendereis que no diga donde de momento, eso también lo he aprendido aquí.

Un saludo.


----------



## tiogilito888 (24 Ene 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> daros prisa con la plata¡¡¡¡
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Evidentemente, el suelo ya se tocó.

Segundaresidencia...no insistas a los foreros, ya que la gran mayoría comprarán cuando la plata suba por encima de 15 euros, la onza troy. Este es un país de listillos, en el que si está barato no se compra...

Pero cuando la plata suba un 50%, no habrá genero y las empresas alemanas dejarán de servir. Y muchos foreros se quedarán con las ganas de comprar barato, te lo aseguro. Ha sido siempre así.


----------



## tiogilito888 (24 Ene 2009)

PepitoFeliz dijo:


> Una duda tengo a la vista del gráfico: En marzo, en el pico del gráfico ¿Cuánto costaban las filarmónicas y similares? ¿También andaban por los 20 euros?
> 
> Y respecto al gráfico... hasta que no supere la media verde no se puede asegurar que vuelve a la senda alcista ¿no?



Macho...no es que tengas una duda...eres un mar de dudas. El gráfico está en dólares USA: más claro, agua. Te recomiendo que te releas algunos hilos relacionados con la plata, y comprenderás mejor algunos temas, antes de hacer estas preguntas.

Cuando la plata estaba a 12 euros (aproximadamente) en máximos interanuales, las filarmónicas costaban unos 15 euros, más o menos.


----------



## PepitoFeliz (24 Ene 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Macho...no es que tengas una duda...eres un mar de dudas. El gráfico está en dólares USA: más claro, agua. Te recomiendo que te releas algunos hilos relacionados con la plata, y comprenderás mejor algunos temas, antes de hacer estas preguntas.
> 
> Cuando la plata estaba a 12 euros (aproximadamente) en máximos interanuales, las filarmónicas costaban unos 15 euros, más o menos.



Gracias.

En mi descargo te diré que he hecho la cuenta de la vieja. Me he dado cuenta de que el gráfico estaba en lodares y me he dicho si ahora que se acerca a 12 lodares, la filarmónica está a un pelín más de 12 euros... ¿Cuando estaba a 20 lodares estaría a 20 euros?

Obviamente mi (mayúsculo) error ha sido no tener en cuenta el cambio lodar-euro. 

Admito el consejo, leeré un poco más. Soy un recién llegado al sector metalero y de momento prefiero irme instruyendo.


----------



## elias2 (24 Ene 2009)

queria decir una opinion que va para los que comparan las monedas viejas como las de Franco con las onzas Philarmoniker y otras onzas de plata pura.
Las onzas tienen una tirada anual x, año tras año, y ademas pueden acuñar mas monedas en un momento dado dada la demanda, pero las de Franco? ni las de Franco ni las de Alfonso XII ni napoleones ni hercules....NUNCA mas se volveran a acuñar, y muchas de ellas fueron fundidas.
Por eso creo que en el futuro las monedas historicas tendran mas prima que las "bullion". 
Es solo una opinion. Saludos a todos y gracias por el hilo, sobre todo a Tiogilito.


----------



## Natalia_ (24 Ene 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> te cojeran antes las de franco que las conoce TODO el mundo y tu le hablas a cualquiera de la filarmonica de viena y muchos te diran "si ,el concierto ese yo lo veo en añonuevo"



Tampoco te pases, el valor numismático de la moneda de 100 pesetas de Franco, es el que es. Pero una filarmónica, un panda, una kookaburra, una Liberty, además de ser bonitas, son onzas de plata 999, y ese es el valor mínimo que seguirá teniendo dentro de x años, la vendas al peso, a un coleccionista o al frutero que, aunque no conozca la moneda, podrá leer en la moneda "1 oz. plata 999". Y si dices que el frutero creerá que es una falsificación, por qué había de creer que la de Franco no lo es?


----------



## Deudor (24 Ene 2009)

Por continuar un poco con la polémica creada, creo que tanto las 100 pts de franco como los 5 euros de holanda o las onzas nuevas, tendrán una revaloración proporcional a su contenido en plata. El valor numismático podrá crecer, mantenerse o desaparecer, pero creo que pocos compramos las monedas por coleccionismo.
Si considero que cantidades superiores a la oz (lingotes, monedones...) no merecen mucho la pena.


----------



## tiogilito888 (24 Ene 2009)

elias2 dijo:


> queria decir una opinion que va para los que comparan las monedas viejas como las de Franco con las onzas Philarmoniker y otras onzas de plata pura.
> Las onzas tienen una tirada anual x, año tras año, y ademas pueden acuñar mas monedas en un momento dado dada la demanda, pero las de Franco? ni las de Franco ni las de Alfonso XII ni napoleones ni hercules....NUNCA mas se volveran a acuñar, y muchas de ellas fueron fundidas.
> Por eso creo que en el futuro las monedas historicas tendran mas prima que las "bullion".
> Es solo una opinion. Saludos a todos y gracias por el hilo, sobre todo a Tiogilito.



Tienes mucha razón en lo que dices. Es un auténtico escándalo el precio al que se pueden comprar todavía pesetas, pesetones y duros de plata (reconozco que los realitos de 50 céntimos, ya son más caros proporcionalmente).

Poder comprar un duro de plata con 25 gramos de peso, ley 0.900, con casi 140 años de historia por el precio de un cubata en un bar normalito, jajajajaja...estamos todos locos.

En su día, cuando se acuñó esta moneda un obrero cualificado necesitaba, cuando menos, dos días para ganarlo.

Pero no le demos más vueltas. Somos todavía un país de paletos. Pudiendo comprar monedas nacionales de plata del s. XIX a precios más baratos que hace 30 años preferimos:

1.- Comprar las bullion coins extranjeras de nuevo cuño.
2.- Coleccionar las carteras de euros de los distintos países de la Unión Monetaria...Y algunos países los pagas a precios desorbitados, cuando no son más que euros en cuproníquel, oro nórdico (no es oro, sino una aleación dorada) y acero galvanizado en cobre.

Pero eso es principalmente por ignorancia e incultura. Y eso es también lo que motiva que se compren krugerrands, en lugar de onzas de oro de 8 escudos. 

Pero si comparar una onza de plata de Andorra de 2008 con un duro de Amadeo I de Saboya de 1871, es como comparar a Camela con Mozart...¿O es que no os dais cuenta?

Ojo, no digo que no se hayan de comprar bullion coins como inversión y seguro...pero también se debe conocer, apreciar y valorar la moneda española. Especialmente si alguna de ella es tan asequible en la actualidad.


----------



## lonchafinismo (24 Ene 2009)

¿Las monedas de plata de 10 euros alemanas en qué web las venden?

He encontrado algunas web alemana que venden plata, por si alguien tiene alguna experiencia,

Silberbarren-Feinsilber-999 Preis: 389,00 EUR
Silberbarren Feinsilber 999, 1000g, als Anlageform

Silberbarren 1000 Gramm 370,00 EUR
Silberbarren 1000 Gramm - Goldbarren goldmünzen schmuck

Si alguien tiene una empresa con IVA comunitario este no debía cobrarse, ¿alguien ha comprado fuera de España con IVA comunitario?

Yo tengo experiencias con amigos que tienen empresas con IVA comunitario y no les cobran el iva, pero era en otros productos


----------



## Natalia_ (24 Ene 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Tienes mucha razón en lo que dices. Es un auténtico escándalo el precio al que se pueden comprar todavía pesetas, pesetones y duros de plata (reconozco que los realitos de 50 céntimos, ya son más caros proporcionalmente).
> 
> Poder comprar un duro de plata con 25 gramos de peso, ley 0.900, con casi 140 años de historia por el precio de un cubata en un bar normalito, jajajajaja...estamos todos locos.
> 
> ...



Pues la verdad es que yo no tengo más de 2 monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco en mi modesta colección de moneda española "antigua" que abarca hasta mediados del S. XVIII. Y el valor que les doy es meramente numismático (además del placer de tener una pequeña colección), y que ni siquiera para las monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco es bueno. 

Para "invertir" sin duda prefiero las monedas de plata 999, que además las hay especialmente bonitas.


----------



## tiogilito888 (24 Ene 2009)

Natalia_ dijo:


> ¿Y los que no tenemos más de 2 monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco en nuestra modesta colección de monedas españolas, también somos paletos?
> 
> Por cierto, bonito avatar que luces, ese de USA Liberty de nuevo cuño



No confunda ser pobre con ser paleto. Si una colección la componen 2 monedas, no hay mucho más que decir. Todavía no es una colección, a no ser que sea embrionaria.

Pero los tiros no van por ahí. Yo me refería al que acumula bullion coins y no tiene algo de moneda nacional por ignorancia o incultura. Evidentemente tener una colección de monedas del siglo XIX puede ser más interesante que almacenar Silver Maples, pero que cada uno haga lo que le dé la gana.

No me refería a piezas caras, sino asequibles. La moneda española de la Unión Monetaria Latina, está especialmente infravalorada (salvo excepciones)...y en este país de paletos hay más gente que colecciona chapas de cava que duros españoles de plata.

¿Somos o no somos un país de paletos?.


----------



## merche400 (24 Ene 2009)

¿Es un paleto aquel que no sabe de astronomía?

¿Es un paleto aquel que no sabe de física cuantica?

en fin... 

Voy a mojarme dando mi opinión en el asunto de las monedas de 100 pesetas y las monedas antiguas de plata y oro.

Desde mi punto de vista personal no me "seducen" en absoluto el dedicar tiempo y dinero a esta clase de monedas porque, entre otras cosas, pertenecen a un selecto grupo de personas (los numismáticos) que dedican mucho tiempo al estudio y clasificacion de esa monedas. Mi objetivo no es ganar dinero.... ni siquiera tener una coleccion chupi-guay de monedas exoticas de plata o oro; sino tan simple como evitar que mi sudor se diluya entre las manos de los banqueros y los politicos de turno. 

No soy futbolista y, por ende, no jugaré la liga. Pero me gusta el futbol. Del mismo modo pienso que no estoy capacitado para adquirir este tipo de monedas "baratas" de plata por la sencilla razón que me pueden dar gato por liebre. Desconfio de la gente por naturaleza porque los palos enseñan. Por ello, siempre que puedo, voy a lo seguro. Me acerco al BDE y pillo unas monedillas de 12 euros. Además diversifico con alguna bullion de Austria, Algunas de euros de holanda y...dinero en metálico.

Cada cual es libre de hacer lo que se le pase por lo mismos... pero catalogar al personal de una u otra manera según no hace lo que uno espera, puede ser contraproducente.

Se que los que dicen esas cosas, lo dicen de muy buena fe, animando al personal a que miren mas allá de una simple moneda, pero la realidad esque colar "duros" a "4 pesetas" es algo muy normal.

No estaría de más un post aleccionador sobre el tipo de monedas "susceptible" de atesorar por su valor plateristico y, que cada cual, obre según sus convicciones.

Sin acritud....merche400.


----------



## Natalia_ (24 Ene 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> No confunda ser pobre con ser paleto. Si una colección la componen 2 monedas, no hay mucho más que decir. Todavía no es una colección, a no ser que sea embrionaria.
> 
> Pero los tiros no van por ahí. Yo me refería al que acumula bullion coins y no tiene algo de moneda nacional por ignorancia o incultura. Evidentemente tener una colección de monedas del siglo XIX puede ser más interesante que almacenar Silver Maples, pero que cada uno haga lo que le dé la gana.
> 
> ...




Veo que he editado demasiado tarde, así que te pido disculpas por esa ironía que seguramente está fuera de lugar. Te doy la razón en el fondo de lo que dices, y que se debería reconocer más las monedas de nuestro pasado. 

Pero la moneda de 100 pesetas de Franco, aunque forme parte de la historia de España, no tiene gran relevancia numismáticoa, teniendo en cuenta sus emisiones. Y teniendo en cuenta su contenido en plata, personalmente como inversión no me parece atractiva, de la misma manera que tampoco me lo parece la moneda de 12 euros, salvo por el hecho de que esta te la canjean por el mismo valor en el Banco de España. 

Mi respuesta fue debida a lo de llamar "paletos" a los que preferimos las onzas de plata 999 antes que las monedas 100 de Franco. Todo depende en la forma de cargar las tintas, y creo que te malinterpreté.

Y ahora que te vuelvo a leer, eres tu el que mal-interpreta. Mi colección de moneda española "antigua" no está compuesta sólo por las dos monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco, sino que sólo tengo 2 de esas. Y por cierto son de las que menos valor tienen dentro de mi modesta y pequeña colección.


----------



## tiogilito888 (24 Ene 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> ¿Es un paleto aquel que no sabe de astronomía?
> 
> ¿Es un paleto aquel que no sabe de física cuantica?
> 
> ...



Puntualizaciones:

1.- Vd. conoce a muy pocos numismáticos, ya que éstos no se pasan todo el día clasificando monedas como Vd. cree: antes al contrario, están casi todo el dia cruzados de brazos, ya que apenas entra género interesante que clasificar. Ya que las buenas monedas van a subasta.

2.- Si Vd. no quiere coleccionar monedas, me parece muy bien. Intenta tener una reserva de valor: pues en este caso le recomiendaría que invierta en monedas bullion, mucho antes que en las monedas del BdE.

En realidad su inversión ideal son las "silver rounds" de 1 onza que hacen en USA y Canadá, ya que son algo más baratas que cualquier moneda bullion, lo malo es que en Europa tributan por IVA, en España al 16%. Por lo que merece la pena comprar monedas en Alemania con IVA al 7%.

Pero NO COMPRE monedas del BdE, o despréndase de ellas. Y si las quiere conservar le diré la estrategia más adecuada. Compre las monedas del BdE, y decida cuántas se va a quedar: entonces las que vaya a colocar, golpéelas en el canto o ráyelas con un punzón antes de entregarlas.

Tengo que ir con cuidado con el comentario, ya que no quiero que me otorguen el carnet de hijoputa, que luego hay que llevarlo...

Mire, si se emiten 2 millones de monedas, quedan muy repartidas, y la gente las guarda. Pero si los que van a comprar, sacan lotes de 200 o 300 monedas y las rayan o golpean y después hacen pagos, en el fondo, las están sacando del mercado numismático ya que NUNCA tendrán interés si no están impecables. Entonces los que las guarden en estado SC+ (perfecta conservación) fomentarán que en el futuro valgan algo más.

El problema de estas monedas conmemorativas es que la gente las guarda y no circulan, y luego se desprenden de ellas en perfecto estado. Por eso apenas suben de precio. Pero si se rayaran monedas... a lo mejor costaría más encontrarlas en perfecto estado.

Es más...si las raya y las devuelve al BdE (forzosamente se las han de aceptar)...recupera sus euros, y el Banco de España, probablemente las demonetizará. Y existirán menos en manos del público.

3.- Aquí no se pretende el proselitismo para que la gente coleccione. Sino, que algunos piensen y se conciencien. Hace dos días compré duros de plata de hace más de 120 años por el precio en gramos de plata, más barato que al que Vd. compra sus Filarmónicas.

No pretendo que Vd. haga lo mismo, ya que probablemente carezca de los contactos y los conocimientos del sector que yo tengo. Pero decirle a los demás que para que compren la moneda española buena (de oro y plata) en el extranjero, la hemos de comprar nosotros no es algo PEDAGÓGICO por mi parte, SINO UNA OBLIGACION MORAL. Y a partir de aquí, libre albedrío, por supuesto...que cada uno haga lo que le dé la gana.

Pero considero de paletos, la gente que sólo compra krugerrands, o gold maples, etc...teniendo aquí unas piezas tan interesantes como las alfonsinas de oro de 25 pesetas, que pueden salir tan bien de precio, en ocasiones.

O sea, que importamos la moneda de Sudáfrica (mucha de la cual acuñada en Suiza con licencia), y desconocemos la moneda local.

4.- Y sobre lo de colar duros a cuatro pesetas...Mire, mi interés respecto a los foreros no es "colarles" nada. Yo tengo algunos intereses de inversión en metales, pero me preocupa mucho más lo que acaece en Vancouver, Toronto, Nueva York y Londres...que las cuatro moneditas que vayan a comprar los foreros en Alemania, como Vd. podrá comprender.

He intentado concienciar de que algunas monedas están especialmente baratas. Un duro de plata, en 1980 ya valía 1850 pesetas...y ahora se pueden comprar incluso por menos dinero al cambio -en función de la pieza, por supuesto-...pero no pretendo venderle la moto, ni los duros. 

Si acaso, cortar el flujo de monedas al exterior, ya que la gente joven apenas colecciona la moneda de oro y plata. Pero fuera de España sí lo hacen.

Considero de paletos no valorar nuestra moneda de plata, y coleccionar euros nuevos de Eslovaquia, por ejemplo. Ahora bien, eso puede no quedar bien decirlo. Es políticamente incorrecto. Pero mi mensaje no va dirigido a todos: con que algunos sigan la línea de lo que defiendo, ya no nos desprenderemos de tanta buena moneda como hasta ahora.

Saludos.


----------



## tiogilito888 (24 Ene 2009)

Natalia_ dijo:


> Veo que he editado demasiado tarde, así que te pido disculpas por esa ironía que seguramente está fuera de lugar. Te doy la razón en el fondo de lo que dices, y que se debería reconocer más las monedas de nuestro pasado.
> 
> Pero la moneda de 100 pesetas de Franco, aunque forme parte de la historia de España, no tiene gran relevancia numismáticoa, teniendo en cuenta sus emisiones. Y teniendo en cuenta su contenido en plata, personalmente como inversión no me parece atractiva, de la misma manera que tampoco me lo parece la moneda de 12 euros, salvo por el hecho de que esta te la canjean por el mismo valor en el Banco de España.
> 
> ...



Mira...en realidad como inversión en plata no es que sean Bullion o de 100 pesetas de Franco, sino en el precio. Es la clave. Depende del precio, es mejor comprar unas u otras. Ahora, bien reconozco, que las bullion son más bonitas y divertidas...pero también son más caras. 

Y en caso de necesidad, quizá una onza de plata sea equivalga a mucho dinero, luego tener moneda algo más fraccionaria, no estaría nada mal.

Y por cierto, si su colección la componen dos piezas de Franco de 100 pesetas, espero que compre las otras dos que le faltan, ya que la de 1969 es bastante más cara, y si que es una pieza buscada. Realmente tener esas piezas no es ningún gran estipendio.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Ene 2009)

Ultimamente no estoy interviniendo demasiado porque me he cansado bastante del nivel penoso y de falta de respeto que tenemos en el foro. Pero en este caso voy a hacer una excepción y me voy a meter en la discusión porque no estoy de acuerdo. 


(1) En el foro tenemos gente que interesada o desinteresadamente intentan promover las monedas de Franco de 100 pesetas. Los que lo seguimos habitualmente lo sabemos, los que leen el hilo casualmente pueden quedar desorientados. Es un tema que me parece bastante marginal pues el mercado de monedas de Franco de 100 pesetas es bastante minúsculo dentro del mercado de la plata.

(2) Las monedas de Franco de 100 pesetas tienen varios problemas evidentes. Aparte del careto del Dictador, el primero es que no entran en la categoría bullion pues su ley es de sólo 800. Esto significa que financieramente entran en otra categoría de menor valor y se pagan menos (o al menos pueden utilizarlo como excusa para ello).

(3) El segundo problema es que el precio de compra (de las que carecen de valor numismático) en un mismo momento, como sabemos, puede variar de 3,60 a 7,90 sin ninguna razón más que la honestidad de los intermediarios. Personalmente no me interesan por eso, en primer lugar. La horquilla de precio de cualquier moneda bullion reconocida es mucho más estrecho. El comprador de una moneda bullion reconocida puede sentir que ha comprado mejor o peor, pero no estafado como en el caso anterior. No hay mercado "oficial" o de referencia para las monedas de 100 pesetas, pero si para las monedas bullion internacionales.

(4) Otro problema es que no es posible comprar "Monsterboxes" de monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco como es posible hacerlo con las Eagles. No es fácil conseguirlas en cantidades importantes lo cual las hace inviables para una inversión de capital importante. Contrariamente a las monedas bullion

(5) El fenómeno de horquilla enorme de precios es similar para todas las monedas con valor numismático. Es culpa del gremio numismático y de los trileros que pululan a su alrededor. Que nadie se sorprenda pues que alguien inexperto no quiera invertir en algo con una horquilla de precios tan amplia. Me parece lo sensato e inteligente, y nadie es paleto por ello. Tal vez, al contrario, otros son demasiado listos...¿no? 

(6) Hay monedas bullion con un potencial muchísimo mayor, y no por razones numismáticas, sinó por razones económicas. Toda moneda bullion de USA está destinada a aumentar su premium. Cada vez más americanos intentan proteger su capital en moneda bullion. Ni son expertos numismáticos, ni conocen bien las monedas bullion. Prefieren sin lugar a dudas las monedas de la US Federal Mint. Me quedo con Eagles (también llamados SAEs, Silver American Eagle) antes que nada.

(7) Finalmente cada cual debe tomar sus propias decisiones, con sus diferentes niveles de conocimiento, y sus diferentes objetivos financieros.


----------



## tiogilito888 (24 Ene 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Ultimamente no estoy interviniendo demasiado porque me he cansado bastante del nivel penoso y de falta de respeto que tenemos en el foro. Pero en este caso voy a hacer una excepción y me voy a meter en la discusión porque no estoy de acuerdo.
> 
> 
> (1) En el foro tenemos gente que interesada o desinteresadamente intentan promover las monedas de Franco de 100 pesetas. Los que lo seguimos habitualmente lo sabemos, los que leen el hilo casualmente pueden quedar desorientados. Es un tema que me parece bastante marginal pues el mercado de monedas de Franco de 100 pesetas es bastante minúsculo dentro del mercado de la plata.
> ...



Puntualizaciones.

1.- Nos alegra que pase por el hilo, sr. Monsterspeculator. Siempre acertado en sus comentarios.

2.- Que haya gente interesada no implica poder hablar del tema o no. Es un tema formativo, no económico. La moneda de 100 pesetas de Franco tiene cosas buenas y malas. Pero en el foro está denostada, quizá demasiado injustificadamente.

Si se refiere a que algún forero las venda, en concreto, el sr. Segundaresidencia...para qué vamos a ir con tapujos. Pues eso tampoco es malo. Si hay competencia y movimiento, a lo mejor nos beneficiamos todos los foreros de ello.

A mí particularmente me parece muy bien que la gente venda metales, y se ganen la vida con ello. A fin de cuentas es dinero honesto, no como el dinero bancario.

3.- Que esté el careto del dictador no es un problema. Las monedas del 3er. Reich con el símbolo de la esvástica nacionalsocialista, están más buscadas que las que no lo tienen...

4.- Que la ley sea 0.800 tampoco es tanto problema. El krugerrand no es de oro puro y se vende bien. Las monedas más caras casi nunca son bullion, sino de colección, y habitualmente contienen alguna aleación.

Las monedas de plata pura acostumbra a pagarse más por ellas, es cierto. Pero también suelen tener un coste de origen más elevado las bullion coins, que las monedas de circulación que puedes encontrar en el mercado.

5.- La horquilla de precios también puede variar mucho en las numismáticas. Yo he visto el Silver Eagle de 2009 a 15 euros y a 22 euros. Es real.

Son dos formas de trabajar: en la primera, el numismático se gana, en bruto 1,5 euros...siempre y cuando no haga factura...si no, apenas gana nada. El comerciante gana vendiendo en mucha cantidad a otros comerciantes menores de pueblos, y a particulares, para que le compren complementos numismáticos.

El segundo numismático tiene otro punto de vista: él no puede tener un negocio abierto con empleados...si sólo gana 1,5 euros brutos por moneda, ya que se arruinaría.

En realidad, quizá ambos tienen razón. Es sólo una cuestión de perspectiva.

En otros sectores ganar un 30-40% es normalísimo...en el sector de los metales, si cargas mucho más de un 5% casi eres un ladrón...Y yo ahí discrepo. En ocasiones hay que cargar más, ya que se asumen muchos riesgos, desde pérdida de la mercancia, robo, depreciación del producto, bajada del metal que contiene, etc...

6.- Que no haya mercado "oficial" de precios...no es necesariamente una inconveniente, también puede ser una ventaja. Y respecto a las compras en "monster-boxes"...hombre, esta moneda esta pensada para acumular una reserva de valor...no ha de ser la única moneda. Se puede combinar con otras.

7.- Yo nunca me referí como "paleto" a quien no quiera comprar monedas de Franco de 100 pesetas. La moneda de Franco de 100 pesetas es una de las peores monedas de plata...pero es asequible. En absoluto es una de las mejores monedas españolas...para nada.

Lo de paleto es respecto a no conocer y valorar nuestra moneda, y comprar siempre moneda foránea. Creo que comprar duros de plata y combinarlo con bullion puede estar muy bien. Pero que no tiene sentido que nuestra moneda histórica la compren los extranjeros, y que nosotros importemos "bullion coins" sin más...

Pero lo de "paleto" es anecdótico. Mi intención nunca fue redirigir las voluntades de compra. Las bullion son más bonitas, son más divertidas, son plata pura, etc...pero también suelen ser más caras. Luego si se apuesta por el metal, quizá sea una posibilidad de inversión.

Respecto a los "listillos" numismáticos...pues listos los hay en todos los ámbitos. Creo que ese no es un argumento al que agarrarse. En Robodirect, no eran numismáticos, y menudas clavadas han pegado en el pasado.

8.- Que las monedas de USA aumentarán su valor está clarísimo. De entrada la US Mint ya ha subido, de origen, el premium de sus monedas. Inicialmente era el coste del metal más 1 dólar...pero eso es parte del pasado. Cada vez será mucho más.

Los estadounidenses están acaparando Silver Eagles, por supuesto.

Particularmente, a mí me gusta más el Panda chino. Está algo más caro...no mucho más. Creo que tiene más potencial...

Aunque evidentemente el SAE me encanta, y de hecho, no por casualidad lo puse en mi avatar.

9.- Evidentemente, que cada uno tome sus decisiones. Las que más les interesen. Pero yo lo único que intento es comunicar la posibilidad de que algunos foreros compren moneda nacional, que no ha de ser necesariamente más cara. Y no estaba pensando en las monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco. Sino más bien en los duros de plata o las alfonsinas de oro. Son monedas muy interesantes y asequibles.

Con todos los puntos de vista expuestos, sin duda, los foreros tendrán más fácil tomar las decisiones que consideren más adecuadas.


----------



## lonchafinismo (24 Ene 2009)

Hola,

De las web que puse antes, aquí venden 1 lingote de plata por 389 euros, ¿es de la misma calidad que los que estáis comprando en otros sitios?
Silberbarren Feinsilber 999, 1000g, als Anlageform

Lo pregunto porque aquí aceptan paypal, y me da más garantía que enviar tansferencias. 

¿Conocéis otras web que usen paypal?

Gracias


----------



## tiogilito888 (24 Ene 2009)

lonchafinismo dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> De las web que puse antes, aquí venden 1 lingote de plata por 389 euros, ¿es de la misma calidad que los que estáis comprando en otros sitios?
> Silberbarren Feinsilber 999, 1000g, als Anlageform
> ...



Y por ese precio, ¿no le interesaría más comprar 33 onzas bullion coins?. Comprar monedas de plata en Alemania es muy interesante, comprar lingotes no lo es, ya que tienen un IVA del 19%


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Ene 2009)

Encantado, como siempre, de leer sus comentarios TioGilito.

Varias puntualizaciones también.

(1) La categoría bullion es ley 900 o más según los criterios financieros. El Krugerrand es la moneda bullion de oro por excelencia como bien sabemos. Las monedas de 12 euros del BdE también entrarían en esa categoría. Las de Franco de cien pesetas desgraciadamente no al ser de 800. Ya sabe usted además que cualquier excusa es buena para bajar el precio en el momento de la venta.

(2) Cada cual es libre de vender lo que quiera al precio que quiera. Jamás he dicho lo contrario. Por la misma regla cada cual es libre de comprar lo que quiera si le interesa o no comprarlo si no. Me parece que una moneda para la que no hay precio de referencia y se paga a un precio en un lugar y al doble en otro, no es idónea para invertir para asegurar su capital. Sobre las Eagles no he visto en ningún vendedor de bullion (donde vendan tubos) al precio de 22 euros la moneda cuando el precio es de 15. Sabemos que eso no ocurre. El que las comprase sería bastante tonto pues con pasarse por ebay o cualquier tienda online sabe el precio correcto. Es cierto que siempre hay algún listo numismático que intenta colarlas por unidades a precio desorbitado a incautos. Otra razón más para evitar numismáticas no conocidas en la compra de monedas bullion. 

(3) En efecto el vendedor de metal tiene riesgos financieros importantes. Pero mi experiencia es que los que tienen un margen enorme es por avaricia y por ineptitud pues no saben cubrirse correctamente de los riesgos de oscilación de precios y otros. En muchas otras actividades comerciales existen riesgos, y todos estamos de acuerdo que márgenes de más de un 30% son difícilmente aceptables. Un margen normal oscila entre un 5%-10%. Un margen del 100% es de ladrones.

(4) En USA hay una marca de coches que tiene una clientela fiel y segura. Su política comercial (única) consiste en que desde la casa madre fijan el precio de los modelos. Esta estrategia de marketting ha funcionado de maravilla. Todos las demás marcas dejan el precio final al vendedor, lo cual a largo plazo crea vendedores insatisfechos. El problema de la numismática es ese. Hace que sea una actividad poco comercial y no apta para el gran público. El día que para tomar un taxi debamos conocer todos sus modelos y su mecánica interna...entonces preferiremos los transportes en común...aunque tengan menos "glamour".

(5) Me parece excelente el formar e informar al personal sobre numismática. Cuando aprendan suficiente podrán invertir seguramente en ese tema de forma eficaz. Pero me temo que no todo el mundo tiene el tiempo ni las ganas para estudiar lo que hace falta.







tiogilito888 dijo:


> Puntualizaciones.
> 
> 1.- Nos alegra que pase por el hilo, sr. Monsterspeculator. Siempre acertado en sus comentarios.
> 
> ...


----------



## vidarr (24 Ene 2009)

lonchafinismo dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> De las web que puse antes, aquí venden 1 lingote de plata por 389 euros, ¿es de la misma calidad que los que estáis comprando en otros sitios?
> Silberbarren Feinsilber 999, 1000g, als Anlageform
> ...



Si lo que quieres es tener una unidad de un kilo de plata, a lo mejor te interesa más una moneda de kilo (he visto las kookaburras de kilo, por ejemplo, más baratas que ese lingote al que haces referencia).

En lo de aceptar Paypal o no ya no te puedo decir nada. En general Paypal tiene un coste añadido que el vendedor repercutirá normalmente en el producto.


----------



## tiogilito888 (24 Ene 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Encantado, como siempre, de leer sus comentarios TioGilito.
> 
> Varias puntualizaciones también.
> 
> ...



A cerca de su comentario:

1.- Yo nunca dije que la moneda de 100 pesetas tuviera categoría de bullion. Pero le aseguro que en el mercado "real" español de plata, es la moneda bullion por excelencia, para quien mercadea con plata.

Si llevas plata para vender a una fundición, te pagarán más o menos, no en función de la ley de tu mercancia, sino en función del precio del spot...y de la necesidad real de adquirir esa plata. Si les hace falta, te pagarán sobre el spot. Y si no, te lo rebajaran bastante aduciendo los costes de refino y conversión en granalla.

2.- A veces te pasas por internet, y también ves precios bastante caros en las bullion, depende de las páginas a las que acudas. Y Ebay, en ocasiones es muy caro para una moneda, por los costes del correo certificado.

3.- Coincido con Vd., un margen razonable sería del 5 al 10%...siempre y cuando el pedido merezca la pena. Si has de entregar 2 filarmónicas para ganarte 1 euro y medio, no te pagas ni el billete de metro.

4.- Ya se acabó la fidelidad de marcas en USA...eso era antes. Ahora las marcas japonesas y coreanas han hecho estragos en la industria automovilística autóctona...Ahora cuesta mucho más fidelizar a los americanos respecto a los vehículos...

5.- No pretendo que la gente invierta en numismática. Pero sí que sepa de algunas monedas que no es que tan sólo sean asequibles, sino que son baratísimas, como los duros de plata.


----------



## segundaresidencia (25 Ene 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> A cerca de su comentario:
> 1.- Yo nunca dije que la moneda de 100 pesetas tuviera categoría de bullion. Pero le aseguro que en el mercado "real" español de plata, es la moneda bullion por excelencia, para quien mercadea con plata.



es cierto,afuera de este foro esta muchisimo mas valorada que aqui, pero esto es por los vende-bullion , que tratan de tirarla por tierra porque ven que se les acaba el chollo de vender monedas, me da pena que haya incautos que se puedan creer que esas monedas valen menos que su equivalente en onzas bullion, cuando se hicieron 75 millones ,la acuñacion esta cerrada , y se han fundido la MAYORIA DE ELLAS.

yo pienso que esta moneda es la mejor a la hora de comprar plata, siento que a gente que se dedica a vender bullion les joda que diga como comprar barato. Me hace gracia que ademas las ofrecia en su blog a la venta,si son tan malas no entiendo como era capaz de venderlas.

tambien noto cierto "dolor" en gente que compra bullion en internet y a lo mejor se ha sentido "estafado" al ver que comprando monedas de franco hubiese comprado plata mas barata que en alemania, creo que esa gente tira por tierra esa moneda para reafirmarse en que hizo una buena compra en su momento.
yo ahora no las vendo, tampoco creo que lo haga en el futuro, asi que me da igual, lo siento por quien utilice el foro para publicitarse como vendedor de bullion.
mis recomendaciones para comprar barato;
100 pesetas franco plata
25 pesetas de oro (alfonsinas)
soberanos antiguos(a veces casi como munters)
duros de plata(yo en madrid los veo caros)
al no ser un experto numismatico,seguro que habra cosas mucho mas interesantes

yo no las vendo, perguntar a foreros si ellos os las pueden conseguir, sino iros al rastro los domingos al lado del mercado de puerta de toledo hay sitios buenisimos para comprar, animaros coño¡¡¡¡ patear la calle,hablar con la gente , escuchar cosas, tocar las monedas, regatear......(que aqui se aprende mucho, pero en la calle tambien)
si las comprais a 6,5 (su precio)estareis comprando a 13 euros la onza,si lo sabeis hacer podreis comprar algo mejor.

repito; siento que los foreros que dedican esto como "chiringuito" para vender bullion esten molestos conmigo, molaria mas que vendiesen moneda española,deberian comprender que mejor que bullion plata serian las monedas de 100 pesetas,pero claro eso es competencia para ellos :

si lo dice el ministro sebastian; COMPRA PRODUCTOS ESPAÑOLES¡¡¡¡


----------



## lonchafinismo (25 Ene 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Y por ese precio, ¿no le interesaría más comprar 33 onzas bullion coins?. Comprar monedas de plata en Alemania es muy interesante, comprar lingotes no lo es, ya que tienen un IVA del 19%



La verdad es que no sé que es mejor, ya que de metales no entiendo, sólo lo poco que os he podido leer.
Como comenté.. si se puede comprar el lingote descontado el IVA, si se compra como empresa con IVA comunitario me parecía interesante. Habría que preguntarle a la tienda si hacen ventas de esta forma.

De momento tengo las monedas de 12 euros del banco de españa, y quería tener para diversificar algo en plata.




vidarr dijo:


> Si lo que quieres es tener una unidad de un kilo de plata, a lo mejor te interesa más una moneda de kilo (he visto las kookaburras de kilo, por ejemplo, más baratas que ese lingote al que haces referencia).
> 
> En lo de aceptar Paypal o no ya no te puedo decir nada. En general Paypal tiene un coste añadido que el vendedor repercutirá normalmente en el producto.



Los que acepten pagos por tarjeta tiene un coste superior ( a veces) para el comercio que paypal; es cuestión de comparar, aunque por lógica los que acepten transferencias debe ser más barato.

Gracias

Edito: Me he leido despacio algunos hilos de plata para entender el concepto "bullion coins" y ya me he aclarado.

Tengo una duda; ¿Que % de plata se utiliza para la industria y qué % para uso comercial de monedas, lingotes, etc...? ¿Y en la misma pregunta de la plata, sobre el oro que % sería?

saludos


----------



## lonchafinismo (25 Ene 2009)

He encontrado (quizás) un sitio mejor para comprar plata y oro.

En mi pais venden en los bancos diréctamente, ya hace unos años compré una de plata, y ahora mirando precios (si están actualizados) son más baratos que en Alemania y España. Quizás en Rusia (que algunos foreros suelen ir por allí) pase igual, por la devolución de la moneda, siempre que no las vendan en dólares o euros.

La moneda local ahora está a 10 igual a 1 euro, hace poco el ratio era 12/1.

Raiffeisen Bank Aval [ Electronic catalogue of coins < Service for private person ]

Precios de monedas bullion, por ejemplo:
Silver Coin Koala 10oz 2008 1106.00 UAH

y de 1 kilo por unos 280 euros esta:
Raiffeisen Bank Aval [ Electronic catalogue of coins < Service for private person ]

Las propias del pais del 2008 este es el listado, aunque en la web anterior también sale desglosando.
Commemorative and Jubilee Coins of the Ukraine

Estuve en navidades y no me fijé. Diré a mi familia que pregunte que tienen y a que precio, aunque comprarlas allí tiene un riesgo elevado que te roben antes de que llegues a casa elevado; será cuestión de comprar moneda a moneda en diferentes bancos si fuera interesante el precio. Ya os contaré


Os enseño una moneda que tengo por si os gusta (no para venderla), no sé cuál será su valor real
http://coincharrua.blogspot.com/2008/04/monedas-raras-8.html


----------



## andion (25 Ene 2009)

lonchafinismo dijo:


> He encontrado (quizás) un sitio mejor para comprar plata y oro.



¿hay alguna manera de comprar, y que envien a spain....?


----------



## lonchafinismo (25 Ene 2009)

Hola, en principio no creo.

Ya he hablado con mi familia y van a preguntar qué precio y qué monedas tienen, es que cuando yo estaba allí no me fijaba. Lo que si me acuerdo es que sulene tener a la venta varias.

No he mirado web ucranianas para ver si venden fuera pero es un gran riesgo, conociendo mi pais yo no compraría. ¿No llega las monedas y que haces?
¿Sábes lo ques vivir con un extranjero que va a la policia y decir "me han robado 1000 euros", y decir la policia "bueno, le damos 500 y olvidamos el asunto".


----------



## segundaresidencia (25 Ene 2009)

lonchafinismo dijo:


> Tengo una duda; ¿Que % de plata se utiliza para la industria y qué % para uso comercial de monedas, lingotes, etc...? ¿Y en la misma pregunta de la plata, sobre el oro que % sería?



en la wikipedia viene que un 70% se usa para moneda, pero recibi un dossier impreso de First Majestic Silver Corp. - Home Page - Sun Jan 25, 2009 y venia que solo era un 5% para acuñar moneda ,la wikipedia esta mal, en los usos no viene ninguna aplicacion para energia solar, y ahi se gastan verdaderas burradas.....
apuntate al newsletter y te mandan una revista maja.
mira lo que dice la wiki de la plata,en aplicaciones
Plata - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
yo creo que esta mal


----------



## tiogilito888 (26 Ene 2009)

En efecto, la plata que se utiliza para monedas y medallas apenas llega al 5% de la producción.


World Silver Supply and Demand
(in millions of ounces) 
1998 1999 2000 2001 2002 2003 2004 2005 2006 2007 
Supply 
Mine Production 542.2 556.9 591.0 606.2 593.6 600.6 621.1 653.8 647.4 670.6 
Net Government Sales 33.5 97.2 60.3 63.0 60.3 88.4 60.2 67.5 78.2 42.3 
Old Silver Scrap 193.9 181.6 180.7 182.7 187.5 184.0 183.7 186.0 188.0 181.6 
Producer Hedging 6.5 -- -- 18.9 -- -- 9.6 27.6 -- -- 
Implied Net Disinvestment 48.2 44.8 87.2 -- 10.8 -- -- -- -- -- 
Total Supply 824.3 880.4 919.1 870.4 852.2 872.9 874.6 925.0 913.7 894.5 

Demand 
Fabrication 
Industrial Applications 316.3 339.0 374.3 335.2 339.2 349.8 367.3 405.3 424.8 455.3 
Photography 225.4 227.9 218.3 213.1 204.3 192.9 178.8 160.3 144.0 128.3 
Jewelry 140.6 159.8 170.6 174.3 168.9 179.2 174.9 173.8 166.3 163.4 
Silverware 114.2 108.6 96.4 106.1 83.5 83.9 67.3 67.8 61.2 58.8 
Coins & Medals 27.8 29.1 32.1 30.5 31.6 35.7 42.4 40.0 39.8 37.8 
Total Fabrication 824.3 864.4 891.7 859.2 827.4 841.5 830.7 847.4 836.0 843.7 
Producer De-Hedging -- 16.0 27.4 -- 24.8 20.9 -- -- 6.8 25.0 
Implied Net Investment -- -- -- 11.2 -- 10.5 44.0 77.6 70.8 25.8 
Total Demand 824.3 880.4 919.1 870.4 852.2 872.9 874.6 925.0 913.7 894.5 

Silver Price
(London US$/oz) 5.544 5.220 4.951 4.370 4.599 4.879 6.658 7.312 11.549 13.384 

SOURCE: World Silver Survey 2008


----------



## lonchafinismo (26 Ene 2009)

Gracias por las respuestas.

Conociendo que sólo una mínima parte de la plata que se utiliza es para monedas tengo unas dudas. 

¿Quizás por ese motivo la plata no ha subido tanto como el oro?
Me explico, si debido a la actual situación económica quizás se necesita un 50% mínimo de plata anual eso tira los precios abajo. Entonces, para que la plata subiese, ¿cuánto dinero debería ser comprado por personas individuales en monedas? ¿Puede que si no existe un estado de hiperinflación, suspensiones de pagos estatales, etc... no suba en los próximos años si la producción industrial sigue bajando como hasta ahora?

Cuando digo que baja no sé exáctamente cuanta plata industrial menos se utiliza, me baso en ejemplos de menos de producción de sectores industriales.

Con mis dudas no quiero crear polemica, o parecer que estoy en contra de la plata. Me interesa porque quiero tener un mínimo de mi dinero en plata y/o oro, pero dependiendo de lo que la teoría puede anticiparnos tener un mínimo, o un doble mínimo 

gracias


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Ene 2009)

lonchafinismo dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas.
> 
> Conociendo que sólo una mínima parte de la plata que se utiliza es para monedas tengo unas dudas.
> 
> ...



Varias cosas:

(1) En los últimos meses la plata ha bajado (de más de $20 a menos de $10) mucho más que el oro debido a sus aplicaciones industriales y a la crisis económica. 

(2) En caso de estagflación (inflación+crisis) el oro se comporta mejor que la plata. 

(3) La plata es muchísimo más volátil que el oro. No es porque haya bajado que se pueda considerar barata. Como dicen los yankis "never take a falling knife". A mi me parece mucho más cara que el oro debido al overspot más importante. Sin embargo parece haber tocado suelo como las otras commodities. También no olvidemos que muchas veces estamos pagando IVA cuando compramos plata.

(4) Debido a su superior volatilidad y a que se puedan adquirir más monedas por menos precio, en caso de burbuja de los metales preciosos, la burbuja de la plata será mucho mayor que la del oro.

(5) Lo que recomiendo es estar diversificado en los dos metales y según lo conservador que sea cada cual variar la proporción entre oro y plata. Si se invierte por "seguridad" (como la mayoría hacemos), lo razonable es invertir más en oro que en plata. Un ratio oro/plata 3:1 parece razonable pues corresponde aproximadamente a las volatilidades relativas.

(6) El tipo de ratio oro/plata también puede condicionarse al metal que podamos comprar de forma más interesante.




Edtito para añadir una pregunta para Lonchafinismo: ¿Cómo está la situación por Ucrania? ¿Está la gente (que puede) comprando metales preciosos? ¿Podrás mantenernos al corriente? Me parece muy importante lo que vaya aconteciendo por allí. Gracias.


----------



## segundaresidencia (26 Ene 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Varias cosas:
> 
> (1) En los últimos meses la plata ha bajado (de más de $20 a menos de $10) mucho más que el oro debido a sus aplicaciones industriales y a la crisis económica.
> 
> ...



spam del oro¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Ene 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> spam del oro¡¡¡¡¡¡



Profunda argumentación acorde al nivel cultural del forero. Evidentemente es incapaz de rebatir lo que expongo que no es en absoluto spam ni de oro ni de plata. 

Viniendo del spamero number one de la plata, las monedas de Franco, y de CIODE no sabemos como no se le cae la cara de vergüenza.

Otro que se gana estar en la lista de ignorados. Va a cundir el ejemplo


----------



## luismarple (26 Ene 2009)

Mucho spam es lo que hay!! mucha propaganda encubierta!! y luego no se atienden los mails de los clientes!! de vergüenza!! menos entrar en foros y mas atender a los clientes!! hombre ya!!


----------



## segundaresidencia (26 Ene 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Profunda argumentación acorde al nivel cultural del forero. Evidentemente es incapaz de rebatir lo que expongo que no es en absoluto spam ni de oro ni de plata.
> 
> Viniendo del spamero number one de la plata, las monedas de Franco, y de CIODE no sabemos como no se le cae la cara de vergüenza.
> 
> Otro que se gana estar en la lista de ignorados. Va a cundir el ejemplo



tu nivel maribel si que es alto, supongo que trataras de aprovecharte de algun incauto por aqui, ahora que el oro esta subiendo.
yo no se porque desde que me mandaste un mp y me dijistes lo bien que te caia y tal.... y que me dejabas una moneda sin comision por haberte hecho publicidad, y yo no comprarte nada, desde entonces no haces mas que atacarme,no lo entiendo.
cada uno compra donde le da la gana, eso quiero que te quede claro.
no lo entiendo, cada dia tengo mas claro que tienes un problema serio, a veces das miedo por la vehemencia que utilizas


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Ene 2009)

No sé que pondrá al que tengo ignorado. Espero que sea una argumentación sólida como a la que nos tiene acostumbrados. 

Como el objetivo es que no se lea mi mensaje, aquí me autocito. Lo dicho sobre el oro y la plata es bien conocido y no es ninguna novedad. Nada más faltaría que aquí algún mentecato impusiera su censura en el foro. Ni los ladrilleros ni los bancos lo han conseguido!!




Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Varias cosas:
> 
> (1) En los últimos meses la plata ha bajado (de más de $20 a menos de $10) mucho más que el oro debido a sus aplicaciones industriales y a la crisis económica.
> 
> ...


----------



## Germain (26 Ene 2009)

Sinceramente, estas pullitas personales empañan un poco el interés de los temas. Resuélvanlas en privado, por favor.


----------



## segundaresidencia (26 Ene 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Como el objetivo es que no se lea mi mensaje, aquí me autocito. Lo dicho sobre el oro y la plata es bien conocido y no es ninguna novedad. Nada más faltaría que aquí algún mentecato impusiera su censura en el foro. Ni los ladrilleros ni los bancos lo han conseguido!!



tu tranquilo , te dejo publicitar tu negocio, espero que la gente sepa con quien se juega los cuartos.........



Germain dijo:


> Sinceramente, estas pullitas personales empañan un poco el interés de los temas. Resuélvanlas en privado, por favor.



cierto, ya tengo otro nick, en cuanto le de "solera" quedare con el para comprarle una monedita, y entonces tendremos que "hablar" yo y el largo y tendido


----------



## luismarple (26 Ene 2009)

Pero... (Volviendo al tema original), en caso de deflación ya resulta rentable invertir en metales preciosos??


----------



## segundaresidencia (26 Ene 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Pero... (Volviendo al tema original), en caso de deflación ya resulta rentable invertir en metales preciosos??



no tengo ni puta idea, pero si te das cuenta en cuanto obama ha sido investido, el oro no para de subir, menudo marron se va a comer el "negrito"(con cariño)


----------



## luismarple (26 Ene 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> no tengo ni puta idea, pero si te das cuenta en cuanto obama ha sido investido, el oro no para de subir, menudo marron se va a comer el "negrito"(con cariño)



tiene algo que ver?? no capto la conexión entre la elección de obama y que suba el oro.


----------



## segundaresidencia (26 Ene 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> tiene algo que ver?? no capto la conexión entre la elección de obama y que suba el oro.



yo creo que si, a obama le han dejado gobernar ,porque va a ser el y no otro el que se coma el marron, sino de que van a dejar en eeuu que gobierne un negro/sin animo de ser racista), toda va segun lo previsto, las ayudas veran que no sirven de nada, con lo que subira mucho mas y este verano vendra calentito en cuanto dejen de pagar su deuda......
de todas maneras el dolar se esta recuperando respecto al euro, por eso tambien sube, no digo que el oro baje, pero lo que esta claro que el dolar se tendra que poner mucho mas barato, con lo que el oro puede que baje algo en euros
mira un poco mas ,no compres con prisas, yo hace unos meses compre dos krugerrand a 690 , pero habia pegado una subida que no veas el viernes, y corriendo, llame a ciode para comprarselas y que me cerrase el precio, luego el lunes bajo mucho......
no me canso de decirlo, compra con factura a tu NOMBRE, en caso de robo el seguro te lo repone, si compras en el foro a cualquiera (monsterporculator), te lo dara sin factura a tu nombre y estaras perdido en caso de robo, o cuando los vendas si te quieren tocar los cojones ,te pediran factura ,si no la tienes sera la excusa perfecta para bajarte 20 eurillos


----------



## segundaresidencia (26 Ene 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Pero... (Volviendo al tema original), en caso de deflación ya resulta rentable invertir en metales preciosos??



si vives en el pais vasco te puedo dar señas de un establecimiento que vende monedas de oro a muy buen precio, mejor que cualquier forero de aqui, eso si tienes que ir a por ello.
tiene tanto españolas como krugerrand,si quieres por mp hablamos


----------



## forestal92 (26 Ene 2009)

Hola,

Me he hecho con unas monedillas del BdE de 12 euros.
He comprado de varias ediciones, pero las del 2003 estan ya algo amarillas, 

Debo tratarlas con algo?

Vienen plastificadas, las dejo dentro o mejor sacarlas?

Gracias


----------



## segundaresidencia (26 Ene 2009)

forestal92 dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Me he hecho con unas monedillas del BdE de 12 euros.
> He comprado de varias ediciones, pero las del 2003 estan ya algo amarillas,
> ...



dejalas como estan, a veces el plastico protector las ataca, pero mejor no las toques


----------



## Germain (26 Ene 2009)

forestal92 dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Me he hecho con unas monedillas del BdE de 12 euros.
> He comprado de varias ediciones, pero las del 2003 estan ya algo amarillas,
> ...



Si quieres venderlas luego por su valor numismático no las saques del blister, ya que así entrarán en la categoría "sin circular" y puedes rascar algo más de precio. Si lo que quieres es devolverlas luego al BdE, da lo mismo porque te las cogerán igual.


----------



## carloszorro (26 Ene 2009)

Las Monedas De 1 Kg Salen Mas Baratas Que Los Lingotes Por El Tema Del Iva,
¿kookaburra,koala,buey?cual Me Recomiendan.¿estas Piezas Necesita Algun Mantenimiento?


----------



## carloszorro (26 Ene 2009)

En Caso De Comprar En Angagegold,te Cobran 35 Euros Por Gastos De Envio,¿alguien Sabe Si Cobran Asi Por 1 Kg,o En Caso De Comprar 10 Kg Por Ejemplo,los Gastos Tambien Serian 35 Euros?


----------



## elias2 (26 Ene 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> En Caso De Comprar En Angagegold,te Cobran 35 Euros Por Gastos De Envio,¿alguien Sabe Si Cobran Asi Por 1 Kg,o En Caso De Comprar 10 Kg Por Ejemplo,los Gastos Tambien Serian 35 Euros?



los gastos de envio son iguales sea cual sea el peso, asi que aprovecha si haces un pedido


----------



## puntodecontrol (26 Ene 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> si vives en el pais vasco te puedo dar señas de un establecimiento que vende monedas de oro a muy buen precio, mejor que cualquier forero de aqui, eso si tienes que ir a por ello.
> tiene tanto españolas como krugerrand,si quieres por mp hablamos




pasame a mi datos por MP, y si tiene de plata, mejor que mejor


----------



## tiogilito888 (27 Ene 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Varias cosas:
> 
> (1) En los últimos meses la plata ha bajado (de más de $20 a menos de $10) mucho más que el oro debido a sus aplicaciones industriales y a la crisis económica.
> 
> ...



Apreciado señor Monster,

Sin ánimo de menospreciar sus valoradísimos comentarios, me permito realizar las siguientes matizaciones:

1) La plata ha bajado algo más que el oro porcentualmente, es cierto, pero no sólo por el menor uso en aplicaciones industriales y a la crisis económica...sino también a que el mercado es mucho menor en valor, y consiguientemente bastante más manipulable que el del oro.

Pero la recuperación a 12 $ USA en los últimos días, ya da a entender que no se considera a la plata como commodity industrial, sino cada vez más como reserva de valor. Será algo paulatino, pero sin parada.

2) En caso de estagflación, o estanflación -suelen usarse ambas acepciones-, no siempre será el oro mejor que la plata...y si no recuerde la subida histórica de los metales en 1980. En la que la plata alcanzó su máximo histórico intradía de 54 $ USA.

3) Ciertamente la plata es mucho más volatil que el oro. Pero que haya bajado no implica que está barata, como Vd. bien dice...SIGNIFICA QUE ESTÁ BARATÍSIMA.

Mire, Sr. Monster...aquí ya me tengo que poner serio. Si hay algo que me apasiona es la plata...y no sólo leo por internet, sino que indago todo lo que puedo; adentrándome en el sector y adquiriendo información de todos los sitios donde puedo.

Conozco a una persona boliviana que tiene allegados en el Cerro Rico de Potosí, Bolivia. Fue el yacimiento de plata que forjó la que se cree que fue una de las ciudades más poblada del mundo en el siglo XVII (mayor que París o Londres en la época). El boom de la plata trajo mucha riquieza...y el agotamiento de la plata su declive.

Pues bien, el Cerro sigue existiendo y de él todavía se extrae plata...cuando se trabaja. Las condiciones de trabajo son extremas, sin los medios de seguridad e higiene adecuados, ni de transporte, ni de respiración y ventilación...Y por supuesto, no se trabaja con explosivos plásticos que realizan detonaciones controladas por ordenador -como hacen las empresas Industrias Peñoles o BHP Billiton-,...no aquí todavía se utiliza se utiliza la dinamita.

Trabajan hasta los niños para acceder a las vetas, donde no caben los adultos. Existen cooperativas muy precarias de gente que trabaja con exiguos medios para subsistir. 

Pero pese a toda la riqueza bajo sus pies, muchas veces la cooperativa cierra. Cuando la plata está baja, no merece la pena producirla. Durante los meses pasados, les pagaban la onza troy a 7 $ USA...no merece jugarse la vida, y comprar dinamita, y petróleo para las lámparas y la maquinaria como los vehículos, compresores, ventiladores, etc...para esa porquería de remuneración al ingente esfuerzo.

Sencillamente a ese precio no merece la pena trabajar.

¿Y entonces por qué se produce plata?. Pues básicamente porque la plata suele ser un subproducto procedente de la extracción de cobre, oro, zinc, plomo...En realidad, sólo existe un 20% de la plata como producto primario...es decir, que el 80% de la plata es un subproducto de otros metales.

Pero cuando la crisis azote y no se produzcan tantos metales básicos...será la oportunidad de la plata. A pocos metales como a la plata le interesa que haya crisis: al producir menos cobre, plomo o zinc, se producirá menos plata.

Decir que la plata está más cara que el oro debido al overspot, es una solemne tontería, Sr. Monster, recapacite.

La plata está mucho más barata que el oro. Otra cosa es que porcentualmente al hacer una bullion coin, se cargue un porcentaje mayor sobre el spot. Pero es debido a que hacer una moneda sea de plata o de oro, conlleva un trabajo que es equivalente. Ambos son metales preciosos, y su elaboración es muy parecida. Y de hecho, las cecas cargan más premium en términos absolutos por cada moneda de oro que no de plata.

La plata está historicamente barata respecto al oro. Y de hecho, no tiene sentido que sólo haya 8 veces más reservas de plata que de oro, y que éste último sea 76 veces más caro. Máxime, cuando existen más lingotes de oro almacenado que de plata.

4) La plata no tiene ninguna burbuja. Está un 81% más barata que hace 28 años (en máximos históricos), y eso que desde entonces el dólar USA ya ha perdido más de un 75% de su poder de adquisición.

5) No se pueden recomendar inversiones, si no se tiene delante al inversor. Creo que aconsejar ratios es sencillamente pachanguero, sin saber de cuánto dinero se dispone.

Por ejemplo, a Amancio Ortega, le diría que comprara lingotes de oro, pero de los de kilo para arriba. Y al pobre currela, que puede ahorrar 25 euros a la semana, pues le diría que se comprara 4 monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco.

Las asesorías se han de dar a la persona concreta...

Aún así, yo sobreponderaría la plata al oro...pero que cada uno haga lo que considere más adecuado.

6) El ratio oro/plata favorece enormemente a esta segunda. NO sólo lo digo yo, lo dicen los analistas más solventes del sector: Morgan, Faber, Turk...e infinidad más que no necesito nombrar.

¿Qué es más fácil que el ratio pase a 1/38...o a 1/152?. Creo que la contestación no tiene mucho misterio...incluso para un profano.



Y tan sólo una acotación más. Lo bueno de la plata es que cualquiera puede invertir: tengo junto a mí una monedita de 25 céntimos de Bolivar venezolano...que pesa 1,25 gramos con ley 0.835...por menos de medio euro compré un día esa moneda. Es dinero honesto, ya que para extraerlo de la tierra muchos hombres se han jugado la vida. Cualquiera puede acumular dinero de esta forma.

Y no es que no me guste el oro. Quien pueda comprar oro, que compre ambos. Es lo mejor. Pero la plata es más accesible para todos, e históricamente ha sido el dinero real: tetradracmas, denarios, dinares, reales, táleros, dólares, etc,....eran monedas de plata.

El oro siempre ha sido el dinero de los ricos, pero inaccesible a la gran parte de la población.


----------



## segundaresidencia (27 Ene 2009)

joder que analisis mas bueno tiogilito, de todas maneras hay que tener en cuenta que este forero se dedica a vender monedas , por eso es tan "parcial", le van las judias en ello, ademas de arriesgarse comprandole a este sujeto que desconocemos si es empresa (lo dudo, parece un chiringo), a el se le esta comprando caro, entre las paginas que mencionamos aqui para comprar, las hay mas baratas de lo que el vende.(tengo guardado el blog de cuando mostraba precios)


----------



## segundaresidencia (27 Ene 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Apreciado señor Monster,
> 
> Sin ánimo de menospreciar sus valoradísimos comentarios, me permito realizar las siguientes matizaciones:
> 
> ...



joder tio gilito estos monologos sobre la plata deberian guardarlos para editarlos en algun libro escrito,muy buenos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Ene 2009)

Apreciado TioGilito,

Gracias por sus comentarios y argumentaciones que son siempre bienvenidos. Foreros como usted son los que le dan valor al foro y a los hilos sobre oro y plata.

Antes que nada indicar que tanto la plata y el oro me parecen una excelente inversión, y que considero los dos aún baratos a los precios actuales. En mi post destacaba ciertos aspectos que pueden ser del interés de todos y de los que no se han hablado suficientemente.



tiogilito888 dijo:


> Apreciado señor Monster,
> 
> Sin ánimo de menospreciar sus valoradísimos comentarios, me permito realizar las siguientes matizaciones:
> 
> 1) La plata ha bajado algo más que el oro porcentualmente, es cierto, pero no sólo por el menor uso en aplicaciones industriales y a la crisis económica...sino también a que el mercado es mucho menor en valor, y consiguientemente bastante más manipulable que el del oro.



Estoy de acuerdo con esto último, pero me mantengo en lo primero, como la mayoría de analistas (esta vez de forma acertada según mi parecer). Todos coincidimos que los movimientos de la plata son mucho más amplios por la última razón, por ello la volatilidad es mucho mayor.



> Pero la recuperación a 12 $ USA en los últimos días, ya da a entender que no se considera a la plata como commodity industrial, sino cada vez más como reserva de valor. Será algo paulatino, pero sin parada.



En efecto, el aspecto "currency" no hará más que acentuarse. En el oro ya está conseguido. Creo recordar que incluso dediqué un post al asunto el día en que el oro se desacopló del crudo.



> 2) En caso de estagflación, o estanflación -suelen usarse ambas acepciones-, no siempre será el oro mejor que la plata...y si no recuerde la subida histórica de los metales en 1980. En la que la plata alcanzó su máximo histórico intradía de 54 $ USA.



Cuidado. En la subida histórica del 80 estábamos en plena fiebre de la plata. Allí ganó más que el oro debido a su mayor volatilidad y a que pequeños inversores se pusieron a comprar, y estos prefieren plata que es más "barata". La estagflación se inicio a principios de los 70.



> 3) Ciertamente la plata es mucho más volatil que el oro. Pero que haya bajado no implica que está barata, como Vd. bien dice...SIGNIFICA QUE ESTÁ BARATÍSIMA.



Aquí diferimos. Podemos decir que algo está barato por tal o cual razón, pero decir que algo está barato porque ha bajado mucho es un gran error y muy peligroso en trading. Como dicen los americanos "Never take a falling knife". Que algo baje un 30% no significa que no pueda bajar un 60% (veremos peor con los pisos). En caso de invertir cuando ha bajado un 30% perderíamos la mitad...

Sin embargo, como he dicho al principio, si pienso que la plata y el oro están baratos, y es difícil que bajen más. Las razones son la coyuntura financiera internacional y no lo que hayan bajado desde máximos. Si algo hemos aprendido en esta bajada es que el oro es la referencia.



> Mire, Sr. Monster...aquí ya me tengo que poner serio. Si hay algo que me apasiona es la plata...y no sólo leo por internet, sino que indago todo lo que puedo; adentrándome en el sector y adquiriendo información de todos los sitios donde puedo.
> 
> Conozco a una persona boliviana que tiene allegados en el Cerro Rico de Potosí, Bolivia. Fue el yacimiento de plata que forjó la que se cree que fue una de las ciudades más poblada del mundo en el siglo XVII (mayor que París o Londres en la época). El boom de la plata trajo mucha riquieza...y el agotamiento de la plata su declive.
> 
> ...



Esta misma situación penosa es la que encontramos en otros mercados, como el del café y el de productos tropicales. Desgraciadamente no esperamos que el café suba por ello. Que los mecanismos financieros actuales hayan conducido a situaciones de explotación y a anular el valor del trabajo es algo despreciable, pero desgraciadamente reales. También desgraciadamente no significa que los precios deban subir, todo lo contrario.



> ¿Y entonces por qué se produce plata?. Pues básicamente porque la plata suele ser un subproducto procedente de la extracción de cobre, oro, zinc, plomo...En realidad, sólo existe un 20% de la plata como producto primario...es decir, que el 80% de la plata es un subproducto de otros metales.
> 
> Pero cuando la crisis azote y no se produzcan tantos metales básicos...será la oportunidad de la plata. A pocos metales como a la plata le interesa que haya crisis: al producir menos cobre, plomo o zinc, se producirá menos plata.



Cuidado que veo que confunde "bajada de precios" con "estar barata". Como ya he explicado yo no lo hago. Lo que nos indica que la producción de plata es un subproducto de otras explotaciones es la explicación del porqué de su bajada en períodos de crisis económicas. 




> Decir que la plata está más cara que el oro debido al overspot, es una solemne tontería, Sr. Monster, recapacite.
> 
> La plata está mucho más barata que el oro. Otra cosa es que porcentualmente al hacer una bullion coin, se cargue un porcentaje mayor sobre el spot. Pero es debido a que hacer una moneda sea de plata o de oro, conlleva un trabajo que es equivalente. Ambos son metales preciosos, y su elaboración es muy parecida. Y de hecho, las cecas cargan más premium en términos absolutos por cada moneda de oro que no de plata.



En efecto hay algo de eso que hace que el overspot sea más importante, pero no solo. En los lingotes el overspot también es más importante, al menos en Europa.

Usted sabe muy bien que nadie quiere pagar un 30% o más de overspot (es decir de más que alguien que consigue barras del COMEX) y es lo que se está pidiendo en tiendas en Europa. Aparte del IVA que aquí tenemos. 

Pero sabrá, si sigue el mercado americano, que el overspot es igualmente importante en USA. Esto es debido a las últimas bajadas importantes. No lo era anteriormente cuando la plata llegó a $21. Si el precio se estabilizase un tiempo entorno a los $10 el overspot se reducirá conforme los vendedores pillados vendan su mercancia. Por ello está caro. Comprando con ese overspot estamos pagando parte de la factura de los vendedores pillados por la bajada. Por ello pienso que la plata está cara (relativamente al oro donde esto no ocurre).



> La plata está historicamente barata respecto al oro. Y de hecho, no tiene sentido que sólo haya 8 veces más reservas de plata que de oro, y que éste último sea 76 veces más caro. Máxime, cuando existen más lingotes de oro almacenado que de plata.



En efecto, no tiene sentido si no sabemos que los más poderosos acumulan oro. Ese oro acumulado por los más ricos del planeta está fuera del mercado (de momento...). La cantidad nadie la sabe (curioso ¿verdad?), pero si quitamos esa cantidad del mercado de oro la abundacia relativa de los dos metales cambia radicalmente.



> 4) La plata no tiene ninguna burbuja. Está un 81% más barata que hace 28 años (en máximos históricos), y eso que desde entonces el dólar USA ya ha perdido más de un 75% de su poder de adquisición.



Ni la plata ni el oro tienen aún burbuja. Estamos de acuerdo.



> 5) No se pueden recomendar inversiones, si no se tiene delante al inversor. Creo que aconsejar ratios es sencillamente pachanguero, sin saber de cuánto dinero se dispone.



En efecto, cada cual tiene que decidir su nivel de inversión. Sin embargo hay principios generales, y uno de ellos (por el cual se dieron premios Nobel de economía) es el de maximizar el beneficio minimizando la volatilidad (visto como riesgo) en un portfolio de inversión. Desde esta punto de vista no hay duda que un ratio oro/plata del orden de 3:1 es lo correcto. Claro que según la coyuntura económica este ratio puede ser de 2:1, o menor según el perfil de riesgo del inversor (aunque no me gusta la palabra inversor, pues aquí la mayoría compramos metales como seguro, por ello mismo el ratio no debería ser mayor de 2:1 en ningún caso).



> Por ejemplo, a Amancio Ortega, le diría que comprara lingotes de oro, pero de los de kilo para arriba. Y al pobre currela, que puede ahorrar 25 euros a la semana, pues le diría que se comprara 4 monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco.



Como acabo de explicar, mis razones para fijar el ratio oro/plata en un portfolio son otras. Y tampoco estoy de acuerdo con lo último que afirma. A veces lo barato es lo más caro...

Monedas pequeñas de oro de precio bajo también las hay.



> Las asesorías se han de dar a la persona concreta...
> 
> Aún así, yo sobreponderaría la plata al oro...pero que cada uno haga lo que considere más adecuado.



He dado principios generales, y en cada caso se ha de hacer un estudio específico de los objetivos financieros.



> 6) El ratio oro/plata favorece enormemente a esta segunda. NO sólo lo digo yo, lo dicen los analistas más solventes del sector: Morgan, Faber, Turk...e infinidad más que no necesito nombrar.
> 
> ¿Qué es más fácil que el ratio pase a 1/38...o a 1/152?. Creo que la contestación no tiene mucho misterio...incluso para un profano.



El ratio debería bajar si oro y plata suben de precio, pero subirá si bajan de precio...¿Do you take the falling knife? Razón de más para tener un ratio oro/plata en el portfolio que sea inverso.



> Y tan sólo una acotación más. Lo bueno de la plata es que cualquiera puede invertir: tengo junto a mí una monedita de 25 céntimos de Bolivar venezolano...que pesa 1,25 gramos con ley 0.835...por menos de medio euro compré un día esa moneda. Es dinero honesto, ya que para extraerlo de la tierra muchos hombres se han jugado la vida. Cualquiera puede acumular dinero de esta forma.



Como ya he dicho ocurre lo mismo con el café. Es una pena pero es así. No es por ello que voy a invertir en café. Lo haré por otras razones.



> Y no es que no me guste el oro. Quien pueda comprar oro, que compre ambos. Es lo mejor. Pero la plata es más accesible para todos, e históricamente ha sido el dinero real: tetradracmas, denarios, dinares, reales, táleros, dólares, etc,....eran monedas de plata.



Estamos de acuerdo que es conveniente comprar ambos, y también en que la plata es más adecuada al uso de pagos pequeños. Ello no impide que siempre podremos cambiar nuestro oro por plata cuando nos sea necesario para pagos pequeños. La plata tiene mejor función como moneda de pagos pequeños, y el oro como reserva de valor.



> El oro siempre ha sido el dinero de los ricos, pero inaccesible a la gran parte de la población.



¿Y quien mueve la economía?

Hay algo que se sabe bien: Si usted puede copiar a los ricos... ¡Hagalo y no se arrepentirá!


----------



## Mama de BurBorja (27 Ene 2009)

"Monsterporculator" vende full, cuidado, quizas guarda todos los datos de su venta y clientes,quizas los venda en el madmax al mejor postor.
Cuentan las leyendas que vendio a su madre por dinero.

"Monsterporculator" es un personaje imaginario del que cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura ficcion.

PD; Estoy llamando a hacienda todos los dias para ver como va el tema, "las cosas de palacio van despacio" contestan.


----------



## puntodecontrol (27 Ene 2009)

Necesito una pequeña ayuda...

He encontrado una tiena en internet en la que un chino me vende una moneda de plata conmemorativa del año del perro chino de 50 yuanes del año 94 de 5oz
La moneda es la adjunta en la imagen.
El caso es el que chino me la deja a 55$ y es de 5oz, con lo que practicamente me la deja a precio de mercado de la plata o mas barata.
Y claro, me surgen dudas...

a) Es una falsificacion, aunque el me asegura que es autentica y que viene con certificado de autenticidad.
b) No es de plata 999 y me manda un niquel bañado en plata o algo asi, o una aleacion de % de plata y otro metal... ¿¿¿Esto como se podria comprobar???
c) Es verdad y todos felices.

Lo bueno es que pago por paypal, con lo que si es falsa o timo, le devuelvo el cargo....


----------



## elias2 (27 Ene 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Necesito una pequeña ayuda...
> 
> He encontrado una tiena en internet en la que un chino me vende una moneda de plata conmemorativa del año del perro chino de 50 yuanes del año 94 de 5oz
> La moneda es la adjunta en la imagen.
> ...



yo veo varias posibilidades

a La moneda de la fotografia no es la que finalmente sera enviada, ya que parece a simple vista autentica.

b la moneda es falsa y sera enviada

c la moneda ni siquiera sera enviada

d hoy tengo un poco de paranoya

Aparte de bromas, nucho ojito con productos o vendedores chinos en ebay, que son mas falsos que un duro de los falsos. A mi me intentaron colar monedas panda falsas, aunque me di cuenta a tiempo, ya que ni siquiera tenian el simbolo del yuan. Por supuesto las vendian a muy buen precio.
En esto de los metales hay que andar con ojo, y en ebay...MUCHO MAS


----------



## puntodecontrol (27 Ene 2009)

elias2 dijo:


> yo veo varias posibilidades
> 
> a La moneda de la fotografia no es la que finalmente sera enviada, ya que parece a simple vista autentica.
> 
> ...



El tema esque no es ebay, aunque es una pagina alternativa a ebay, en la que he comprado un monton de veces sin problemas, pero no modenas. Eso si, el tio tiene 100% de votos positivos y son mas de 300.

que no me la envie o que sea falsa no me preocupa, pues al pagar por paypal le devuelvo el cargo, en ese aspecto, mas le vale que sea autentica, pues tiene mas que perder.

el tema es como saber que es plata 999 y no un baño o una aleacion, sabeis como hacer esto?


----------



## elias2 (27 Ene 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> El tema esque no es ebay, aunque es una pagina alternativa a ebay, en la que he comprado un monton de veces sin problemas, pero no modenas. Eso si, el tio tiene 100% de votos positivos y son mas de 300.
> 
> que no me la envie o que sea falsa no me preocupa, pues al pagar por paypal le devuelvo el cargo, en ese aspecto, mas le vale que sea autentica, pues tiene mas que perder.
> 
> el tema es como saber que es plata 999 y no un baño o una aleacion, sabeis como hacer esto?



pues con una bascula de precision y un calibre.
averigua las dimensiones exactas de la moneda y su peso, y compruebalo en casa.
Hay basculas por 25 euros en ebay que dan hasta la centesima de gramo.


----------



## puntodecontrol (27 Ene 2009)

elias2 dijo:


> pues con una bascula de precision y un calibre.
> averigua las dimensiones exactas de la moneda y su peso, y compruebalo en casa.
> Hay basculas por 25 euros en ebay que dan hasta la centesima de gramo.



Gracias, entonces con el peso exacto y el calibre es casi imposible una falsificacion.
Aun asi, me surge una duda... he visto moneda originales que no pesan 1oz, en vez de 31,10gr, pesan 31,18 - 31,20gr y no por ello son falsas... :-S


----------



## fmc (27 Ene 2009)

Hay algunos que se flipan un poco , ¿no?





Moneda de plata de 2000 ptas en Málaga - Segundamano.es



> *Moneda de plata de 2000 ptas*
> 27 ene, 14:33
> Precio: 300€
> Vendo moneda de plata de la ultima edición de las pesetas, tambien tengo billetes antiguos, si esta interesado mejor por telefono.


----------



## Germain (27 Ene 2009)

Jojojojo, anda que...
Pues yo puse hace poco un link a ebay donde uno vendía 100 pesetas de Franco por 10000 euros, eso sí, gastos de envío gratuitos. No sé por ande andará.


----------



## segundaresidencia (27 Ene 2009)

Germain dijo:


> Jojojojo, anda que...
> Pues yo puse hace poco un link a ebay donde uno vendía 100 pesetas de Franco por 10000 euros, eso sí, gastos de envío gratuitos. No sé por ande andará.



creo que te refieres a este....
http://***.ebay.es/100-pesetas-del-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:16|39:1|240:1318

cambiar *** por c g i


----------



## Germain (27 Ene 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> creo que te refieres a este....
> http://***.ebay.es/100-pesetas-del-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:16|39:1|240:1318
> 
> cambiar *** por c g i



Ese es! Mmmmmmh, estoy por pujar, es una buena inversión.


----------



## elias2 (27 Ene 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Gracias, entonces con el peso exacto y el calibre es casi imposible una falsificacion.
> Aun asi, me surge una duda... he visto moneda originales que no pesan 1oz, en vez de 31,10gr, pesan 31,18 - 31,20gr y no por ello son falsas... :-S



una moneda de plata circulada puede variar un poco su peso, por ejemplo pesar 0,2 gramos menos, si pesa0,1 grs mas tambien puede ser. Pero es muy dificil que una falsificacion te de ese peso. A un mismo tamaño que el duro autentico, un duro falso de Alfonso XII pesa por ejemplo 2 gramos menos


----------



## tiogilito888 (27 Ene 2009)

elias2 dijo:


> una moneda de plata circulada puede variar un poco su peso, por ejemplo pesar 0,2 gramos menos, si pesa0,1 grs mas tambien puede ser. Pero es muy dificil que una falsificacion te de ese peso.* A un mismo tamaño que el duro autentico, un duro falso de Alfonso XII pesa por ejemplo 2 gramos menos*



Eso si es un duro que no es de plata. Hay duros falsos de época, los llamados "sevillanos" que pueden pesar algo más de los 25 gramos que pesaban los auténticos.


----------



## elias2 (27 Ene 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Eso si es un duro que no es de plata. Hay duros falsos de época, los llamados "sevillanos" que pueden pesar algo más de los 25 gramos que pesaban los auténticos.



gracias Tiogilito, no se le escapa una


----------



## elias2 (27 Ene 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Eso si es un duro que no es de plata. Hay duros falsos de época, los llamados "sevillanos" que pueden pesar algo más de los 25 gramos que pesaban los auténticos.



por cierto Tiogilito....¿porque se falsificaron duros con plata, era mayor su valor nominal que la plata?


----------



## carloszorro (27 Ene 2009)

una pregunta para tiogilito¿que precio (aproximadamente)maximo podria alcanzar la plata en los proximos años?


----------



## PutinReloaded (27 Ene 2009)

La producción anual de oro en 2007 fue de 64 millones de onzas ( unas 2000 toneladas).

gold-mine-production.png (image)

En el mismo año, la producción de plata fue de 670 millones de onzas.

The Silver Institute - Supply & Demand

Estas cifras se han mantenido com escasa variación durante los últimos 10 años. Nos dan una ratio aproximada de producción oro/plata de 1:10.

La relación de precio es de 74:1.

La demanda sobre el oro es de 112 millones de onzas anuales (3000 toneladas) o sea 1.75 veces la producción. La demanda de plata es de apenas unos 900 millones de onzas, 1.34 veces la producción. Vemos que *la presión de la demanda es mayor sobre el oro*.

Considerando oferta, demanda y producción, la ratio debería tender al siguiente punto de equilibrio:

1.75/1.34 x 10 = 13

es decir, ratio oro/plata 13:1; en otras palabras, si el oro se mantiene rl precio de la plata debería multiplicarse por 5 o 6.


----------



## carloszorro (27 Ene 2009)

¿que opinas de lo que dice jim rogers sobre que la plata lo hara mejor que el oro?


----------



## tiogilito888 (27 Ene 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> [ 1] Cuidado. En la subida histórica del 80 estábamos en plena fiebre de la plata. Allí ganó más que el oro debido a su mayor volatilidad y a que *pequeños inversores *se pusieron a comprar, y estos prefieren plata que es más "barata". La estagflación se inicio a principios de los 70.
> 
> [2] Aquí diferimos. Podemos decir que algo está barato por tal o cual razón, pero decir que algo está barato porque ha bajado mucho es un gran error y muy peligroso en trading. Como dicen los americanos "Never take a falling knife". Que algo baje un 30% no significa que no pueda bajar un 60% (veremos peor con los pisos). En caso de invertir cuando ha bajado un 30% perderíamos la mitad...
> 
> ...



Apreciado Sr. Monster, agradecido por su alabanza. Debo decirle que a su vez, muchos foreros tenemos un altísimo concepto de Vd., pese a alguno de sus peregrinos argumentos.

No quisiera diseccionar en la totalidad todo su comentario, pero sí matizar algunos puntos, que pudieran desinformar a los foreros debida a su retórica académica y su elevada demagogia dialéctica.

1.- Hombre, decir que los Hermanos Hunt -hijos de un billonario del petróleo-, y sus posteriores socios estratégicos saudíes eran pequeños inversores, es cuando menos surrealista. A los hechos me remito.

Jueves de Plata - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

2.- Pido un ejercicio de imaginación al foro.

Imaginad que os hallais en un país remoto, Bolivia. A 4.500 metros sobre el nivel del mar. Y que os regalan una mina de plata. Una mina que se adentra en unos de los lugares de la Tierra de donde se ha extraído más plata a lo largo de la historia. Es el Cerro Rico, una montaña repleta del argentífero metal. Las galerías ya están hechas; hay kilómetros de ellas. Los raíles y las vagonetas instalados. Las vetas tan sólo hay que seguirlas, ya que se adentran en la tierra. No hace falta hacer apenas prospecciones ni perforaciones para saber la ley y su ubicación. 

Y no sólo eso: La mina es gratis. Las vetas son visibles con relativa facilidad. No hay que pagar impuestos por ellas. No hay inspección de trabajo ni fiscal: ya que los inspectores podrían entrar en la mina, eso es cierto...pero si sus informes no se previeran del agrado de los mineros...a lo mejor ya nunca más salía a la superfície.

Respecto a la policia...otro tanto de lo mismo. Ya que uno puede ir con su fusil, pero no puede ser consciente de que les lancen un cartucho de dinamita con la mecha corta a los pies. Después de todo, no sería de extrañar en una ciudad en la que si los mineros "toman" (beben) en las fiestas populares explotan dinamita en las procesiones en lugar de petardos.

Los trabajadores forman cooperativas. Los niños también trabajan, y como cobran menos de la mitad, y se meten por las hendiduras donde no caben los adultos a casi mil metros de la salida y 500 metros de profundidad, pues son bien valorados. NO se paga Seguridad Social, no hay retenciones sobre el trabajo, no hay controles perniciosos de la Autoridad Laboral, no hay que pagar seguros de explotación, no hay que pagar impuestos de concesión, no hay que pagar ni siquiera salarios...ya que la Cooperativa reparte beneficios, no ha de pagar necesariamente sueldos...

Y AÚN CON TODO ESTO: ES UN NEGOCIO RUINOSO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

A estos precios, los costes de extracción no compensan lo que se paga por onza de plata.

Hace tan sólo 8 meses...los mineros se compraban furgonetas todoterreno, se arreglaban y compraban casas nuevas, etc....

¿Y por qué?. Pues porque el coste de extracción medio de una onza en una mina primaria no baja de 6 a 8 dólares USA. Y si se la pagaban a 7 dólares hace tan sólo un mes, el beneficio es de -16% a +16%. Mientras que hace unos meses el beneficio sobre la extracción llegó casi al 200%.

Entonces, Sr. Monster...no me toque los "cohone"...que sé lo que me digo. La plata está muy barata...independientemente ya de los incrementos de masa monetaria del dólar. Y de los ratios. Y de las manipulaciones del COMEX. Está barata porque objetivamente producirla requiere de mucho esfuerzo, capital y energía.

3.- Y no sólo por eso, si la plata siguiera mucho tiempo en la linea de los 10 $ USA, muchas empresas dejarían de producir, y muchas empresas junior de prospección, de las que todavía no producen, se declararían en bancarrota.

4.- Lo que Vd. olvida maliciosamente es que cada vez se utiliza más plata en alta tecnología, desde las células solares, a las baterías de última generación, a los biocidas más efectivos. En estos productos, el precio de la plata es tan sólo marginal.

Esto no es como la United Fruit Company, que si no planta bananos, planta ananas (piñas tropicales). La plata es un metal imprescindible.

5.- En este argumento peca un poco de tarugo, permítame este calificativo, Sr. Monster. SI LA INDUSTRIA VA MAL, SE CONSUMEN MENOS METALES BÁSICOS COMO EL ZINC, EL PLOMO, EL COBRE...Y POR CONSIGUIENTE SE PRODUCEN MENOS METALES BÁSICOS POR LA CAÍDA DE PRECIOS, Y EL RESULTADO ES QUE A SU VEZ SE PRODUCE MENOS PLATA. Pero es que la producción anual de plata se consume toda, sea en la industria, la fotografía, las aplicaciones domésticas, las monedas o los lingotes como reserva.

Luego a la plata le va bien que la economía vaya mal. Ya que la industria de alta tecnología la utilizará cada vez más, y como reserva de valor, cada vez se producen más monedas y lingotes.

6.- En lo del IVA, es algo evadible...si se sabe obviar. O cuando menos, minimizable, si se compra en Alemania al 7%.

7.- Respecto a los overspot: Vd. es un demagogo. Es cierto que vale más que el precio spot. Pero es que el precio está pensado para contratos de 5,000 onzas, no para que Vd. se compre una moneda acuñada.

Si Vd. acude al Comex, y contrata y pide la "physical delivery", puede tener la plata casi a ese precio pensando que: Vd. pagará el cambio de divisa, el broker, los gastos de la bolsa, los gastos de ejecución del contrato, los gastos de transferencia bancaria, el transporte, la custodia, y en su casos, los aranceles y los impuestos indirectos.

Una Silver Eagle, no puede costar lo mismo que el spot, ya que hay unos gastos de acuñación y señoreaje. De la misma forma que la US Mint, no vende las monedas de oro al precio del spot. Y que conste que acuñar una moneda de oro o de plata, tienen un coste aproximado. 

8.- Respecto a lo de copiar a los ricos: yo he copiado a Warren Buffet, que casi acumulo 130 millones de onzas de plata...que tuvo que vender forzosamente. ¿Y por qué?...con una quinta parte de la producción mundial podía haber arrinconado el mercado...pues porque la visita que tuvo fue la de los Servicios Secretos...no la del Departamento del Tesoro. Se lo pusieron muy fácil: "o haces lo que te decimos, o pronto acabarán todos tus problemas". No sé que tienen estos tipos, pero reconozco que son especialmente convincentes.

http://www.rankia.com/articulos/210311-biografia-warren-buffett


----------



## andion (27 Ene 2009)

Tiogilito...si hacemos caso a Warren Buffet, lo que hemos de hacer ahora, sería comprar acciones, en vez de oro y plata.
Un saludo.


----------



## tiogilito888 (28 Ene 2009)

andion dijo:


> Tiogilito...si hacemos caso a Warren Buffet, lo que hemos de hacer ahora, sería comprar acciones, en vez de oro y plata.
> Un saludo.



Mire Sr. Andion, Warren Buffet es el máximo exponente de la establishment financiero basado en el fraudulento sistema del dinero fiat. Su esquema es caduco e irreproducible. Es parte del pasado.

Claro que nadie sabe lo que puede pasar. Pero tener una parte del patrimonio en metales, es un valioso seguro.

Es un hecho que las materias primas volverán a subir, ya que la exponencial creación de los dólares virtuales, fomentarán la espectacular subida. Luego algunas empresas subirán con ellas...a no ser que el sistema colapse.

En la bolsa de Toronto es fácil encontrar valores mineros que han subido más de un 200% desde mínimos de hace 3 meses. Luego puede tener alzas...o también puede colapsar, eso no lo sabe nadie. Ya que lo que ahora estamos experimentando nunca lo había vivido nadie en la historia de la humanidad.

Ya veremos qué ocurrirá con todo el dinero que han creado en los últimos meses...quizá una hiperinflación como nunca se había vivido en la mayoría de países occidentales.

Pero no haga caso al sistema Buffet, en su tiempo podías comprar una empresa con PER 5 y sabías que en cinco años recuperabas tu capital y además eras dueño de una empresa muy rentable, con un fondo de comercio que valía el doble de lo que habías pagado.

Hoy en día puedes invertir en depósitos AAA (Madoff), invertir en uno de los más prestigiosos bancos de Wall Street (Lehman Brothers) o comprar la primera empresa de generación eléctrica del mundo (Enron)...y quizá perderlo todo. Son los milagros de la contabilidad creativa.

Así que el Sr. Buffet es mejor que no pretenda darnos lecciones, que él es un oportunista de las fallas del sistema, pero ya no se puede invertir bajo su esquema. Es parte del pasado.


----------



## tiogilito888 (28 Ene 2009)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> La producción anual de oro en 2007 fue de 11,25 millones de onzas ( 350 toneladas).
> 
> gold-mine-production.png (image)
> 
> ...



Sr. Putinreloaded, está desinformando al personal.

Vd. está sorprendentemente mal informado. La producción mundial de oro ascendió a 2.385 toneladas en 2008, y va en declive, pese a las nuevas inversiones en minería. 

Luego todo su argumento carece de sentido. Es sencillamente delirante.

http://www.fxstreet.es/fundamental/mercado/boletin-semanal-del-precio-del-oro/2009-01-12.v03.html


Y respecto a la plata, la producción *minera* ascendió a 670 millones de onzas, como bien indica, pero cabe destacar que la demanda es superior, y se puede suplir gracias a las desinversiones y a la recuperación de chatarra.

Pero en realidad el sector de la plata lleva muchos años utilizando plata de las reservas...hasta que se agoten. Y cada vez queda menos.


----------



## PutinReloaded (28 Ene 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Vd. está sorprendentemente mal informado. La producción mundial de oro ascendió a 2.385 toneladas en 2008, y va en declive, pese a las nuevas inversiones en minería.
> 
> Luego todo su argumento carece de sentido. Es sencillamente delirante.



Es cierto, tomé el precio de la gráfica en vez del tonelaje, un lapsus de las prisas. Rectifico:







La producción anual de oro en 2007 fue de 64 millones de onzas ( unas 2000 toneladas).

gold-mine-production.png (image)

En el mismo año, la producción de plata fue de 670 millones de onzas.

The Silver Institute - Supply & Demand

Estas cifras se han mantenido con escasa variación durante los últimos 10 años. Nos dan una ratio aproximada de producción oro/plata de 1:10.

La relación de precio es de 74:1.

La demanda sobre el oro es de 112 millones de onzas anuales (3000 toneladas) o sea 1.75 veces la producción. La demanda de plata es de apenas unos 900 millones de onzas, 1.34 veces la producción. Vemos que *la presión de la demanda es mayor sobre el oro*.

Considerando oferta, demanda y producción, la ratio debería tender al siguiente punto de equilibrio:

1.75/1.34 x 10 = 13

es decir, ratio oro/plata 13:1; en otras palabras, si el oro se mantiene el precio de la plata debería multiplicarse por 5 o 6 una vez las reservas y desinversiones se hayan agotado.


----------



## merche400 (28 Ene 2009)

Si hacemos el cuento de la vieja...vemos que la produccion de plata fue de 670 millones de onza. Si ponemos cada onza a 10euros/onza, son 6.700 millones de euros.

Pues bien...

El pufo de Martin FADESA son 8.000 millones de euros
El de banesto... fue de unos 150.000 millones de pesetas(aprox...1.000 millones euros)
La prestacion por desempleo de un mes de... 6.700.000 parados.(a razon de 1000 euros/mes)
El pufo de MADDOF...pues... incalculable.


Como veis... a poco que se aumente la demanda... el precio de la plata se irá por las nubes.


----------



## lonchafinismo (28 Ene 2009)

Hola,

Ya ha preguntado mi familia en un banco de Ucrania que monedas tenían a la venta, y tienen montones.

Pongo de referencia esta, a ver que os parece el precio. Unos 160 euros, suponiendo que el cambio sea 10/1 con el euro.


Raiffeisen Bank Aval [ Electronic catalogue of coins < Service for private person ]
Precious Metal: 

Gold (999.9) 

Coining: 

Proof 

De******ion: 

Obverse: The Three Kings –or Magi- on their way to worship the Child Jesus. The Three Kings are reproduced carrying the traditional symbolic gifts under the Star of Bethlehem. Reverse: Coat of arms of the country, the in******ion “PRINCIPAT D’ANDORRA”, the face value and the year of issue. 

Nominal Value: 

25 diners 

Price: 

1959.00 uah 

Documentation: 

Weight Coin: 6.000 g (0.193 oz) 

Drawing: 
2000 

Year: 
2008 












Me acabo de dar cuenta que pone el precio de las monedas en la web en moneda local, oh, que tonta...


----------



## luismarple (28 Ene 2009)

lonchafinismo dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Ya ha preguntado mi familia en un banco de Ucrania que monedas tenían a la venta, y tienen montones.
> 
> ...



Y como van de seriedad los comerciantes de metales preciosos ucranianos??


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Ene 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> 1.- Hombre, decir que los Hermanos Hunt -hijos de un billonario del petróleo-, y sus posteriores socios estratégicos saudíes eran pequeños inversores, es cuando menos surrealista. A los hechos me remito.
> 
> Jueves de Plata - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



A los hermanos Hunt no me he referido pues es una leyenda más. Cuando estallán las burbujas hay que buscar culpables. En todo caso si el pico es debido a los hermanos Hunt ello está en contradicción sobre su tesis que la plata se comporta mejor en estagflación...

A lo que me refería cuando dije que pequeños compradores se metieron en el mercado es algo universalmente conocido: Las burbujas se nutren de la base y cuantos más pequeños inversores entren mayor será la burbuja. Esta es una de las diferencias entre el oro y la plata: En el momento final de la burbuja la plata sube más porque hay más gente que puede comprar plata al ser más asequible. Jugar a la última fase de las burbujas es peligrosísimo: Que el último duro lo gane otro. Me parece peligroso comprar plata con esto en vista.



> 2.- Pido un ejercicio de imaginación al foro.
> (...)
> Entonces, Sr. Monster...no me toque los "cohone"...que sé lo que me digo. La plata está muy barata...independientemente ya de los incrementos de masa monetaria del dólar. Y de los ratios. Y de las manipulaciones del COMEX. Está barata porque objetivamente producirla requiere de mucho esfuerzo, capital y energía.



Pues exactamente como el café...por ejemplo...¿Está invirtiendo en café?

Si estoy de acuerdísimo con usted. La plata está baratísima teniendo en cuenta el valor "trabajo" que conlleva. Pero como ella un millón de productos más (como también el oro y si no lo cree pruebe de buscar oro en un río...) y eso no es lo que hace que suba su precio.



> 3.- Y no sólo por eso, si la plata siguiera mucho tiempo en la linea de los 10 $ USA, muchas empresas dejarían de producir, y muchas empresas junior de prospección, de las que todavía no producen, se declararían en bancarrota.



No creo que eso sea una razón para que suban los precios. También si no suben los precios de los pisos muchos constructores quebrarán...¿Y? ¿Que luego habrá menos producción y aumente el precio? Pues cuando quebren será el momento de invertir ¿no?



> 4.- Lo que Vd. olvida maliciosamente es que cada vez se utiliza más plata en alta tecnología, desde las células solares, a las baterías de última generación, a los biocidas más efectivos. En estos productos, el precio de la plata es tan sólo marginal.
> 
> Esto no es como la United Fruit Company, que si no planta bananos, planta ananas (piñas tropicales). La plata es un metal imprescindible.



No se altere que no soy malicioso. Es cierto que cada vez hay más plata en alta tecnología, pero también menos en fotografía...No creo que usted la haya olvidado maliciosamente pero tal vez su subconsciente le haya jugado una mala pasada. 

Ciertamente una demanda creciente en nuevas industrias puede hacer que el precio suba. 



> 5.- En este argumento peca un poco de tarugo, permítame este calificativo, Sr. Monster. SI LA INDUSTRIA VA MAL, SE CONSUMEN MENOS METALES BÁSICOS COMO EL ZINC, EL PLOMO, EL COBRE...Y POR CONSIGUIENTE SE PRODUCEN MENOS METALES BÁSICOS POR LA CAÍDA DE PRECIOS, Y EL RESULTADO ES QUE A SU VEZ SE PRODUCE MENOS PLATA. Pero es que la producción anual de plata se consume toda, sea en la industria, la fotografía, las aplicaciones domésticas, las monedas o los lingotes como reserva.
> 
> Luego a la plata le va bien que la economía vaya mal. Ya que la industria de alta tecnología la utilizará cada vez más, y como reserva de valor, cada vez se producen más monedas y lingotes.



Es bien conocido en el trading de commodities que la plata se comporta como las demás y el oro es excepción. Lo saben todos los "tarugos" profesionales traders de commodities. Si tiene ocasión de hablar con alguno de ellos, no olvide charlar del tema.



> 6.- En lo del IVA, es algo evadible...si se sabe obviar. O cuando menos, minimizable, si se compra en Alemania al 7%.
> 
> 7.- Respecto a los overspot: Vd. es un demagogo. Es cierto que vale más que el precio spot. Pero es que el precio está pensado para contratos de 5,000 onzas, no para que Vd. se compre una moneda acuñada.
> 
> ...



Veo que aquí se le acaban los argumentos y acude a la descalificación. De demagogía nada. Es cierto, como bien sabe, que los vendedores pillados con la plata se resisten a vender perdiendo. Eso explica el desfase entre el overspot del oro (que requiere los mismos gastos que menciona) sobre la plata. También si se fija en el paladio que sabemos que le gusta, ocurre lo mismo. Curiosamente ocurre en aquellos metales que han bajado más...Hay una correlación clara entre overspot y últimas bajadas. Yo veo una explicación clara ¿Y usted?

Por último señalar que no estoy pillado ni con una cosa ni con otra, así que puedo hablar de ello con total libertad y así lo hago. Los que estén pillados tal vez tengan razones para hablar del tema con demagogia. 



> 8.- Respecto a lo de copiar a los ricos: yo he copiado a Warren Buffet, que casi acumulo 130 millones de onzas de plata...que tuvo que vender forzosamente. ¿Y por qué?...con una quinta parte de la producción mundial podía haber arrinconado el mercado...pues porque la visita que tuvo fue la de los Servicios Secretos...no la del Departamento del Tesoro. Se lo pusieron muy fácil: "o haces lo que te decimos, o pronto acabarán todos tus problemas". No sé que tienen estos tipos, pero reconozco que son especialmente convincentes.
> 
> Biografía de Warren Buffett



¿Es esto un argumento pro-plata o pro-oro?

Mire, francamente a mi me la suda que alguien quiera comprar sólo plata o sólo oro. Cada cual tiene su perfil de riesgo en sus inversiones y debe tomar sus propias decisiones. Lo que es contradictorio es que por una parte se proclame que hay que comprar metales preciosos como seguro y al mismo tiempo que sea mayormente plata. Eso es contradictorio. Lo razonable es diversificar, y hacerlo de tal manera que la ganancia/volatilidad sea mínima. La gestión de portfolios es algo básico, y se sabe perfectamente que lo correcto para una estrategia conservadora es minimizar los productos más volátiles. Es particularmente simple para un portfolio compuesto únicamente por oro y plata.


----------



## lonchafinismo (28 Ene 2009)

En este caso se compra al banco, y te la dan en el momento.
Adelantar dinero allí yo no lo haría

He comparado una moneda española, Cantar de Mío Cid
Colección Completa - Precio: 667,00 Euros 
http://www.fnmt.es/index.php?cha=collector&scha=14&page=224&spage=241

En Ucrania, unos 515 euros
http://www.aval.ua/eng/personal/metals_sale/coins/?id=727


----------



## luismarple (28 Ene 2009)

A lo mejor la pregunta que deberíamos hacernos es "Por qué esta tan barata la plata?" y de esa forma podríamos intuir si va a subir de precio o no.


----------



## lonchafinismo (28 Ene 2009)

Las clásicas, ¿qué os parece el precio?



Australian Koala Silver Bullion Coin 1oz 2007 11,6 euros
Kookaburra 2007 1 oz Gilded Silver Coin 27 euros
Australian Kookaburra 2006 Gilded 1oz Silver Coin 27 euros
Panda Silver Bullion Coin 2008 28 euros
http://www.aval.ua/eng/personal/metals_sale/coins/?id=709


----------



## PutinReloaded (28 Ene 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> A lo mejor la pregunta que deberíamos hacernos es "Por qué esta tan barata la plata?" y de esa forma podríamos intuir si va a subir de precio o no.



El 98% de los contratos de futuros se cancelan en dinero, muy pocos exigen la entrega de la plata física contratada.

El mercado de futuros supera en al de plata física en varios órdenes de magnitud, por eso es el que determina el precio.

La crisis financiera quizás ponga fin al paripé, agotando el dinero disponible para juegos de casino.


----------



## luismarple (28 Ene 2009)

Entonces la plata debería subir de precio en la medida en que haya menos dinero circulando??? y no se ha perdido ya la suficiente liquidez en los mercados financieros??? cuanto dinero menos tiene que circular para que la plata empiece a subir de precio??? me parece que tu razonamiento falla por la base.


----------



## PutinReloaded (28 Ene 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Entonces la plata debería subir de precio en la medida en que haya menos dinero circulando?



Exactamente. Estamos en deflación y ya está ocurriendo con el oro, con la plata en menor medida pero también sube. Se combina el efecto de las entregas físicas con la menor especulación en futuros.

Es mas, el mercado físico ya está disiociado del COMEX, las comisiones por oro y plata en mano han aumentado considerablemente. A menos que compres lingotes de 100 onzas que es lo mínimo que entregan, cosa que tampoco están obligados a hacer, ya que los estatutos permiten cerra contratos en dinero si la parte ofertante asi lo prefiere.



luismarple dijo:


> y no se ha perdido ya la suficiente liquidez en los mercados financieros?



Si creemos crisis solo está empezando todavía queda mucha liquidez por destruir. No me parece probable una recuperación a corto plazo.


----------



## luismarple (28 Ene 2009)

Pero si se supone que la plata es tan buena inversión, una parte importante de toda esa liquidez que ha escapado de la bolsa debería haberse refugiado en la plata, subiendo el precio, y hasta el momento no ha sido así... Por qué?? donde se ha refugiado todo ese dinerazo?? las grandes fortunas del mundo tienen su pasta debajo del colchon?? y sobre todo... que le ven de malo a la plata para no haber invertido en ella?? (de haber invertido las grandes fortunas hubiera subido el precio)


----------



## PutinReloaded (28 Ene 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Pero si se supone que la plata es tan buena inversión, una parte importante de toda esa liquidez que ha escapado de la bolsa debería haberse refugiado en la plata, subiendo el precio, y hasta el momento no ha sido así... Por qué?



Me estás preguntando por qué no hay una burbuja, y yo te estaba explicando por qué la plata va a subir sin que se modifique ni la oferta ni la demanda de plata física. Creo que hablamos de cosas diferentes.

Te decía que subirá cuando menos especulación de futuros haya. Tu me preguntas por qué no hay más especulación, creyendo que ello haría subir el precio. Los compradores de futuros o "plata de papel" nunca podrán hacer subir el precio, los "cortos" disponen de muchas mas balas en el mercado papelargentífero, incluida una imprenta de hacer dinero.


----------



## luismarple (28 Ene 2009)

Gracias por la explicación, le veo muy puesto (en el buen sentido de la palabra).


----------



## segundaresidencia (28 Ene 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> A los hermanos Hunt no me he referido pues es una leyenda más. Cuando estallán las burbujas hay que buscar culpables. En todo caso si el pico es debido a los hermanos Hunt ello está en contradicción sobre su tesis que la plata se comporta mejor en estagflación...
> 
> A lo que me refería cuando dije que pequeños compradores se metieron en el mercado es algo universalmente conocido: Las burbujas se nutren de la base y cuantos más pequeños inversores entren mayor será la burbuja. Esta es una de las diferencias entre el oro y la plata: En el momento final de la burbuja la plata sube más porque hay más gente que puede comprar plata al ser más asequible. Jugar a la última fase de las burbujas es peligrosísimo: Que el último duro lo gane otro. Me parece peligroso comprar plata con esto en vista.
> 
> ...



se te ha visto el plumero, cada vez te tenemos mas calado, si eras un principiante cuando le preguntabas al tio gilito y ahora te crees capaz de superarle en conocimientos, aprende a escuchar y aprende antes de intentar dar lecciones a quien esta años luz de ti,eres un "forrest gump trading de commodities"
que nos intenta endosar sus monedas.
estas quedando como el culo, espero que la gente sepa con quien trata y vaya con prudecia


----------



## tiogilito888 (28 Ene 2009)

lonchafinismo dijo:


> Las clásicas, ¿qué os parece el precio?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Compra todos los koalas de 2007 que tengan, y olvídate de las demás.


----------



## tiogilito888 (28 Ene 2009)

Sr. Monsterspeculator:

No se tome a mal mis palabras (en especial lo de la demagogia), pero sencillamente tenemos estrategias de inversión diferentes. 

Ahora bien, no necesito que piense que le descalifico gratuitamente, por la ausencia de argumentos...ya que podría estar horas escribiendo en la defensa de mis puntos de vista que están ratificados por innumerables "gurúes" del sector. Hay muchos más profesionales que defienden el sector de la plata que el del oro...sin duda. Pero no le voy a aburrir con nombres, mejor vayamos a los hechos.

Yo sí creo en todos los metales preciosos, pero al oro, en este momento lo infrapondero a la plata, y por múltiples razones. Ahora bien, es infinitamente mejor tener oro que papel, eso que quede clarísimo...y si el ratio oro/ plata bajara hasta 1/25...inmediatamente vendería mi plata y compraría oro. No le quepa duda, de que mi estrategia de inversión no es esclerótica, antes al contrario, muy dinámica.

Existe un aspecto que me ha dejado harto sorprendido, que es el concepto "pillado" en la plata y en el paladio. Yo leo mucho sobre el sector...y ese concepto de "estar pillado" sencillamente no existe entre la gente que es auténticamente de los metales preciosos: en el oro y plata puedes incurrir en pérdidas...pero nunca estar pillado. Ya que siempre es LIQUIDO. 

Mire...respecto al paladio, no tengo una sóla onza, luego dificilmente me puede afectar (aunque me gusta como inversión).

Respecto a la plata, quizá lo que haya pagado por mi mercancía esté por debajo del precio del Fixing de Londres o del 24 hour silver spot...PERO ES QUE YO NO INVIERTO SOLO EN PLATA de una manera unívoca. Sino de una manera múltiple.

Mis duros de plata tienen más salida en el extranjero que en España. Pero es que prefiero quedármelos. Ahora los americanos están recomprando los primeros años de las Silver Eagles, y se sorprendería de lo que pagan...precios muy por encima del spot.

Los precios de la plata son muy relativos: en máximos del año pasado si ibas a una fundición a por un pequeño retal de plancha de plata, no te cobraban el fixing, ni el precio de la plata manufacturada por Kg. en Madrid...no señor, te podían facturar a 500 euros el kilo. Y ahora, que la plata está un 30% más barata en euros...pues te cobran lo mismo. Y si lo quieres, bien. Y si no también. O compras mucha cantidad, o para las miserias, apenas se ha notado la bajada del precio.

Yo he comprado mucha moneda, a la que no le importa tanto si baja la plata...ya que esta apenas baja de precio. ¿O acaso cree Vd. que la peseta de plata de la 2ª República Española baja de precio si baja la plata?.


Este año las silver bullion han salido -por lo general- algo más baratas que el año pasado...pero al consumidor, apenas lo ha notado en un euro por moneda, pese que la plata llegó a perder en dólares más de un 50%. Y en el fondo se venden todas, las de 2008 y las de 2009.

Luego mi punto de vista es que no se base en el COMEX, que la plata como está tan barata, en numerosas ocasiones no se puede pillar a los precios manipulados de la bolsa de Nueva York o de Londres.

Pero la plata está barata por muchas razones:

1.- A muchas empresas juniors de Canadá, y otras no tan juniors como Silver Standard...apenas les interesa producir a estos precios.

2.- Con la crisis mundial, se producirán menos metales básicos, y por consiguiente se estrangulará la producción de plata como subproducto.

3.- Ya hace muchos años que existe un déficit crónico de más de 150 millones de onzas al año...y que se palía con las desinversiones y la recuperación de chatarra. Básicamente, el sector lleva años tirando de reservas...para presionar los precios a la baja.

4.- Vd. me habla del descenso de consumo en la fotografía...pero no me dice que la industria absorbe toda esa plata que se está dejando de usar...y aún así existe un enorme déficit.
Pero la industria actual es enormemente más tecnológica y emplea la plata en aplicaciones de ínfimas cantidades, en las que la plata es imprescindible.
Cada vez será más dificil y caro recuperar la plata utilizada, ya que retirarla de una placa fotoeléctrica, implicará más dificultad que extraerla de una escobilla, por ejemplo.

5.- La plata no se vende por un overspot porque haya gente "pillada", como Vd. dice, sino PORQUE EL MERCADO SABE QUE ESTÁ BARATA Y ESTÁ DISPUESTO A PAGAR MÁS. Cosa que apenas pasa con el oro. El que quiera Silver Eagles tiene que pagar más sobre el spot...pero tampoco tiene mucho tiempo para pensar, ya que ya está vendida toda la producción de 2009. Y lo mismo pasa con el resto de monedas de plata bullion.

6.- Por supuesto, creo en los metales. Y también me gusta el oro. Y aunque difiero de su ratio de inversión, no creo que ello sea tan sorprendente.

La plata es más volatil y arriesgada...cuando está cara. Pero es que ahora está muy barata. Es infinitamente más fácil que se vaya desde 12 $ la onza, se vaya a 18 $ que a 6 $. Luego desde mi punto de vista, un metal con más altibajos, tiene menos riesgo que el propio oro...ya que la plata tiene una clara senda ascendente.

Y respecto a los portfolios...es que mi forma de invertir puede ser más pragmática. Yo sé que ante una profunda depresión económica, quiza tenga más salida para comprar comida una pieza de 100 pesetas de Franco, que no un krugerrand...ya que esta pieza podría valer un fortunón.

El oro tiene muchas ventajas y virtudes. Y ojalá descienda el ratio oro/plata para que desplace mis inversiones en la otra senda...

Y respecto a estar "pillado" en los metales...ya me gustaría estar pillado mucho más.

Tengo un amigos y bastantes conocidos que saben mucho del tema...y la respuesta de todos es unánime: a partir de ahora nos vamos a divertir.

Mire, Sr. Monster, hagamos una tregua, y disfrutemos de lo que ha de llegar. Sin duda van a ser tiempos convulsos, pero de mucha actividad y alegría para el sector.

Y por último: que cada uno invierta lo que pueda y como pueda. El que esté forrado que compre onzas de oro, y el que ahorre muy poco...pues que se compre una onza de plata por semana, o si me apuras una moneda de plata de Franco...Algo es algo. Que la gente no acceda a los metales por dinero es una pena...porque todavía se pueden encontrar piezas asequibles, con dinero honesto, debilitando a la banca fraudulenta que domina el sistema.


----------



## carloszorro (28 Ene 2009)

en piezas de plata de 1 kg,¿cuales me recomiendan?


----------



## tiogilito888 (28 Ene 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> en piezas de plata de 1 kg,¿cuales me recomiendan?



Pues tampoco tiene tantas piezas donde escoger...o las de las mints australianas, o las de Méjico o el Panda Chino.

Las que tienen más pedigrí, son las kookaburras; y las que son más caras son la Libertad mejicana y el panda chino.

Luego están el koala, el calendario lunar, etc...


----------



## carloszorro (28 Ene 2009)

las kookaburras ¿se revalorizan mas que otras?


----------



## tiogilito888 (28 Ene 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> las kookaburras ¿se revalorizan mas que otras?



No, continúan siendo las más baratas, junto con el koala.


----------



## carloszorro (28 Ene 2009)

en octubre del 2008 podria haber sido el fondo,creo que ya toca subir


----------



## lonchafinismo (29 Ene 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Compra todos los koalas de 2007 que tengan, y olvídate de las demás.



Gracias por el consejo, preguntaré los koalas si tienen algo para llevarse diréctamente, o hay que pedirlas del stock que tengan en la capital(imagino), en kiev, y cuantas se pueden comprar.
En el listado aparecen varias koalas
Australia, The Perth Mint
Name of coin	Weight of coin/set	Price, UAH/item en euros dividir por 10
troy ounces	grams 

Series: Koala	
Silver (999.0)	
Australian Koala Silver Bullion Coin 1oz 2007	1	31.103 116.00	
Raiffeisen Bank Aval [ Electronic catalogue of coins < Service for private person ]
Koala Silver Bullion Coin 1oz 2008	1	31.103 131.00	
Silver Coin Koala 1/2oz 2008	0.5	15.552 88.00	
Silver Coin Koala 10oz 2008	10	311.035 1106.00


----------



## andion (29 Ene 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> en octubre del 2008 podria haber sido el fondo,creo que ya toca subir



En qué te basas para afirmar eso?


----------



## segundaresidencia (29 Ene 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Y respecto a los portfolios...es que mi forma de invertir puede ser más pragmática. Yo sé que ante una profunda depresión económica, quiza tenga más salida para comprar comida una pieza de 100 pesetas de Franco, que no un krugerrand...ya que esta pieza podría valer un fortunón.



yo creo que si pudiesemos pagar(seguro que podremos) en un madmax con monedas de franco no pasaria hambre :
aparte que es cierto , tu imaginate ir a por una bagette con un krugerrand, te arrancan el brazo para quitartelo.
tiogilito, aprovechamos todas las respuestas al forero este, porque a mi por lo menos me estas dando una "capa de barniz" numismatico que me viene muy bien,estoy aprendiendo mucho con tus comentarios, tu tranquilo que nunca intentare superarte (ni podre )


----------



## luismarple (29 Ene 2009)

Realmente creeis que llegado el Mad Max se podrá pagar en los comercios con monedas de plata, así a la buena de dios?? habeis probado a ir con una filarmónica de esas a por el pan? con suerte vale lo que pone en la moneda. Es más, seguramente tendréis problemas para utilizar las monedas de 12 euros del banco de España (la gente no las conoce).

Llegado el Mad Max lo jodido será cambiar esas monedas por algo de curso legal sin que el que te lo cambie llegue a suponer que tienes mas de esas en casa.


----------



## merche400 (29 Ene 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> ..... Es más, seguramente tendréis problemas para utilizar las monedas de 12 euros del banco de España (la gente no las conoce).



Pues yo ya he colado varias de 12 euros.
2 en una gasolinera.
1 en una libreria (mitad visa, mitad "METALICO"  )

Al principio, un poco de extrañeza, pero cuando le dices que son como las de 2000 pesetas de antes...la cosa cambia.

Por ahora....no he dado más...


----------



## peletero (29 Ene 2009)

He visto varias monedas de cien de franco66 a menos de dos euros en ebay. : Luego se encarecen con el transporte pero igual lo que hay que hacer es hacerle al garrulo un pedido de cien, para que salgan por doscientos y poco euros y compense el gasto de correos. : No me van los enlaces pero solo hay que hacer una búsqueda en eBay.es: Subastas, Comprar Nuevo y Segunda Mano. Siempre ofertas con las palabras: plata 1966 

Si se ordena por precio bajo, al menos hay tres monedas tiradas de precio. Igual es la propia banca que no quiere que suba el precio de la plata y mantiene permanentemente monedas a la venta para que no suba, algo así como los cuidadores de los valores de bolsa. Particularmente este otro parece que se deshace de su tienda de plata a precio de antes de la guerra. ¡pesetas de plata del año la pera por menos de dos euros! ¡Jesús! ¡Ese no sabe lo que hace! :

Vendedor de eBay: isla1962: Monedas y Billetes y en eBay.es

Esto de la internet es la leche.


----------



## Germain (29 Ene 2009)

peletero dijo:


> He visto varias monedas de cien de franco66 a menos de dos euros en ebay. : Luego se encarecen con el transporte pero igual lo que hay que hacer es hacerle al garrulo un pedido de cien, para que salgan por doscientos y poco euros y compense el gasto de correos. : No me van los enlaces pero solo hay que hacer una búsqueda en eBay.es: Subastas, Comprar Nuevo y Segunda Mano. Siempre ofertas con las palabras: plata 1966
> 
> Si se ordena por precio bajo, al menos hay tres monedas tiradas de precio. Igual es la propia banca que no quiere que suba el precio de la plata y mantiene permanentemente monedas a la venta para que no suba, algo así como los cuidadores de los valores de bolsa. Particularmente este otro parece que se deshace de su tienda de plata a precio de antes de la guerra. ¡pesetas de plata del año la pera por menos de dos euros! ¡Jesús! ¡Ese no sabe lo que hace! :
> 
> ...



Ten en cuenta que ese es el precio de salida, luego subirá con las diferentes pujas. Yo lo más barato que he conseguido en ebay por una de Franco han sido 6 euros, gastos de envío incluidos.


----------



## carloszorro (29 Ene 2009)

Mas que una afirmacion es un comentario,yo no soy ningun experto en materias primas pero el grafico me gusta mucho:
1º-la tendencia principal es alcista
2º-esta en proceso de correccion simplemente
3º-en el grafico de los ultimos 8 años se ven 3 ondas al alza y dos a la baja(ondas de elliot)completamente normales
4º-en el larguisimo plazo (18 años =ciclo de las materias primas)
la siguiente onda al alza podria llevar la onza hasta los 30$ minimo
Este es mi analisis tecnico,el analisis fundamental ya lo haceis vosotros en este foro todos los dias
conclusion:tiene que subir


----------



## carloszorro (29 Ene 2009)

andion dijo:


> En qué te basas para afirmar eso?



me baso en que tanto los fundamentales como tecnicamente esta muy alcista


----------



## segundaresidencia (29 Ene 2009)

peletero dijo:


> He visto varias monedas de cien de franco66 a menos de dos euros en ebay. : Luego se encarecen con el transporte pero igual lo que hay que hacer es hacerle al garrulo un pedido de cien, para que salgan por doscientos y poco euros y compense el gasto de correos. : No me van los enlaces pero solo hay que hacer una búsqueda en eBay.es: Subastas, Comprar Nuevo y Segunda Mano. Siempre ofertas con las palabras: plata 1966
> 
> Si se ordena por precio bajo, al menos hay tres monedas tiradas de precio. Igual es la propia banca que no quiere que suba el precio de la plata y mantiene permanentemente monedas a la venta para que no suba, algo así como los cuidadores de los valores de bolsa. Particularmente este otro parece que se deshace de su tienda de plata a precio de antes de la guerra. ¡pesetas de plata del año la pera por menos de dos euros! ¡Jesús! ¡Ese no sabe lo que hace! :
> 
> ...



joder tio, que es el precio de salida¡¡¡¡ ahora mismo lo mas barato es 6,49 mas gastos en moneda franco de 100 pesetas plata, el precio de 6,49 no esta mal, sale la onza de plata a 13 euros.
el tiogilito las ha puesto a la venta bastante mas baratas,mandale un mp a ver


----------



## merche400 (29 Ene 2009)

bueno...parece ser que la plata va para arriba y...hace pocos días ya recibí mis filarmonicas a 12,20 tras canjear un lote de 12 euros del BDE.

Ahora, tras la subida de hoy...a lo sumo, podré encontrar la filarmonicas en analgegold24 a 12,90. 
Seguro que mañana lo suben a 13 euros o mas, así que, en prevision de nuevas alza, me estoy debatiendo el pillar mas material plateristico.

La onza ya está a 9,54 euros.... yo creo que esto va mas para arriba que para abajo.

Saludos de un desalmado de la plata.


EDITOor cierto... los silver Eagle están a 13,40......hummmmmmm......creo que podría cambiar de moneda, para variar.


----------



## carloszorro (29 Ene 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> bueno...parece ser que la plata va para arriba y...hace pocos días ya recibí mis filarmonicas a 12,20 tras canjear un lote de 12 euros del BDE.
> 
> Ahora, tras la subida de hoy...a lo sumo, podré encontrar la filarmonicas en analgegold24 a 12,90.
> Seguro que mañana lo suben a 13 euros o mas, así que, en prevision de nuevas alza, me estoy debatiendo el pillar mas material plateristico.
> ...



se le ve mucha fuerza a la plata,¿habra que apresurarse para no perderse un rally,o seria mejor esperar?


----------



## merche400 (29 Ene 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> se le ve mucha fuerza a la plata,¿habra que apresurarse para no perderse un rally,o seria mejor esperar?



Los entendidos hablan nosequé de las ondas a,b,c,d y e.... y que al llegar a los 12'50 USD, "dicen" que se espera una bajada a unos 11 euros, para volver a subir otra vez, ya que la tendencia es alcista.


Possss....bien......yo no me voy a esperar a la onda.....


----------



## segundaresidencia (29 Ene 2009)

fijaros ahora mismo la subida que se esta pegando el oro¡¡¡¡¡
Bureau de change Bruxelles / Wisselkantoor te Brussel - Gold & Forex International


----------



## carloszorro (29 Ene 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> Los entendidos hablan nosequé de las ondas a,b,c,d y e.... y que al llegar a los 12'50 USD, "dicen" que se espera una bajada a unos 11 euros, para volver a subir otra vez, ya que la tendencia es alcista.
> 
> 
> Possss....bien......yo no me voy a esperar a la onda.....



yo tambien compre hace dos dias donde tu me recomendaste "analgegold24" unos cuantos kilitos,pero...quiero aumentar la inversion.una pregunta:hice la compra el martes y la transferencia hoy,supongo que asi les valdra?


----------



## merche400 (30 Ene 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> yo tambien compre hace dos dias donde tu me recomendaste "analgegold24" unos cuantos kilitos,pero...quiero aumentar la inversion.una pregunta:hice la compra el martes y la transferencia hoy,supongo que asi les valdra?




Sin problemas...

La transferencia tarda unos dos días..así pues, te recomiendo que el lunes les envies un email para confirmar que han recibido la pasta.

Yo suelo enviar el email a tobias.baetz@gfmshop.de , porque, al menos, te responde.

Si lo envias a bestellungen@anlagegold24.de, lo mas normal es que no te respondan.


Saludos


----------



## andion (30 Ene 2009)

La Philharmoniker 2009 a 12,95 €. Oscilaciones, como siempre.........


----------



## carloszorro (30 Ene 2009)

Gracias!!!


----------



## carloszorro (30 Ene 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> sin Problemas...
> 
> La Transferencia Tarda Unos Dos Días..así Pues, Te Recomiendo Que El Lunes Les Envies Un Email Para Confirmar Que Han Recibido La Pasta.
> 
> ...



Gracias!!!


----------



## auropata (30 Ene 2009)

*aviso*

aviso: anlagegold se lian mucho currando.el pedido puede tardar mucho mas de lo que te esperas:
ademas, ellos dicen que el envio del dinero hay que hacerlo "by prebox office"
Eso no se lo que significa: yo les hicen una transferencia internacional normal y JODER lo que tardaron en confirmar que la habian recibido
¿alguien sabe lo que es lo de BY PREBOX OFFICE??


----------



## tiogilito888 (30 Ene 2009)

elias2 dijo:


> por cierto Tiogilito....¿porque se falsificaron duros con plata, era mayor su valor nominal que la plata?



Sí, el señoreaje era entre 1,5 pesetas y 2,5 pesetas. Luego la plata valía menos que el valor facial del duro...Por eso los duros sevillanos a veces contenían más plata que los originales, ya que había márgen para ello.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (30 Ene 2009)

auropata dijo:


> aviso: anlagegold se lian mucho currando.el pedido puede tardar mucho mas de lo que te esperas:
> ademas, ellos dicen que el envio del dinero hay que hacerlo "by prebox office"
> Eso no se lo que significa: yo les hicen una transferencia internacional normal y JODER lo que tardaron en confirmar que la habian recibido
> ¿alguien sabe lo que es lo de BY PREBOX OFFICE??



No tengo ni idea de lo que es eso, pero yo vengo avisando desde hace mucho tiempo: ANLAGEGOLD = CACA.

A mí me quisieron dar gato por liebre, no son serios, por muy alemanes que sean. Ojito con ellos.


----------



## merche400 (30 Ene 2009)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> No tengo ni idea de lo que es eso, pero yo vengo avisando desde hace mucho tiempo: ANLAGEGOLD = CACA.
> 
> A mí me quisieron dar gato por liebre, no son serios, por muy alemanes que sean. Ojito con ellos.




ondia...cuenta...cuenta... : 
...que por aqui ya tenemos mas pedidos hechos.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (30 Ene 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> ondia...cuenta...cuenta... :
> ...que por aqui ya tenemos mas pedidos hechos.



Yo he estado comprándoles plata. Los primeros pedidos bien, pero luego un día un pedido de filarmónicas "se extravió". Les bombardeé a mails, sin respuesta o con respuestas evasivas.

Finalmente hablé por telf. con ellos (el menda habla la lengua de Goethe) con una tal Doris Otte. Me pidió disculpas y le echó toda la culpa a Correos de España. Los spanische, ya se sabe, fiesta, etc. Me lo volvieron a enviar, pero pasaron casi 2 meses entre el pago y el envío.

Luego me mosqueé por segunda vez: Pedí un lote de eagles y me mandaron filarmónicas. Pagué el precio de los eagles y me enviaron algo inferior, al menos en precio. Llamé a la Otte, sin éxito. Seguí reclamando y al final recibí un mail diciéndome que no tenían más eagles y por eso me habían enviado las filarmónicas, pero "que total eran lo mismo".

Les dije que Ok, pero que me devolvieran la diferencia. Más e-mails, más llamadas a Alemania. Al final ante mi insistencia cada vez más airada me hicieron una transferencia por la diferencia.

Como comprenderás, no pienso volver a comprarles nada. También debo decir que hay gente que les sigue comprando sin problemas, quizá lo mío fue mala suerte.


----------



## auropata (30 Ene 2009)

*son poco serios*

yo llevo casi un mes esperando que lleguen unas monedas que encargué a principios de Enero.
Coincido en que el aspecto de la web (estupenda) engaña respecto de la calidad del servicio de envio (del material no puedo opinar). Ademas ni siquiera escriben en ingles de manera decente.
Sus precios son buenos, eso sí. A mi me da la impresión que ellos trabajan sobre todo para alemania y que los pedidos internacionales se la sudan un poco.


----------



## tiogilito888 (30 Ene 2009)

Hay movimiento, Sres.

Extraído de la página de kitco hace tan sólo unos instantes. Ya comienzan a justificar sus retardos en las entregas: básicamente anuncian que se van a quedar sin producto y que van a subir algo los precios. De hecho el silver eagle con IVA...lo venderían a 15,38 euros, si lo enviaran a España.

Repito: el mismo rollito de siempre...pronto se quedarán sin producto. 

*High Activity Market Alert
The precious metals industry is experiencing a substantial surge in activity which may cause delays. We apologize for this inconvenience and are working hard to get you your package as soon as possible. From the date your funds have cleared to the time you receive your order can currently take 3 to 4 weeks.

Tracking your package:
Once the registered numbers for your shipment become available, they will be accessible on your transaction details, in your Kitco account . For updates to your account please log into your Kitco account. https://online.kitco.com/accounts/login.shtml

We appreciate your patience and understanding.

The Kitco Team*


----------



## longlive (31 Ene 2009)

Oro
Si alguno tenía dudas de los inversores de oro como un refugio, es sin duda no aparece en los números. Los inversores están comprando la mercancía a tal velocidad que parece que un nuevo registro se alcanza cada semana. El lunes, el futuro del oro aumentó a 926,70 dólares y hay, de hecho, quienes creen que el oro podría incluso golpear 1.000 dólares por onza durante este año. ¿Qué hay detrás de la subida de precios? Elevados precios de la energía (petróleo crudo es una fuerza principal impulsor de los precios del oro), las tensiones geopolíticas y la continua debilidad del dólar de los EE.UU. entran en juego todos en el coste de oro. Existen también los eventos no deseados que pueden causar ya los altísimos precios a subir aún más. Por ejemplo, los cortes de energía en Sudáfrica que llevó la producción a un punto muerto.

* Acciones streetTRACKS Oro (GLD)
* Mercado de Vectores los mineros de oro (GDX)
* IShares COMEX Oro Trust (UAI)

Plata
En 2007, la plata aumentó 18% y es posible que muestre buenos resultados este año. El principal problema con la plata es que se encuentra sujeta a las oscilaciones más volátiles que el oro. Se utiliza en aplicaciones industriales debido a su uso como un conductor térmico y eléctrico, pero cuando disminuya la demanda industrial en bruto, también lo hace la demanda de plata. Sin embargo, la plata también es útil en sistemas de filtración de agua, como la madera y en las pilas.

* PowerShares PP Plata (DBS)
* Plata iShares Trust (SLV)

Etfbolsa


----------



## buba (1 Feb 2009)

longlive

El oro tiene una línea de resistencia extrema en los 1000 $/onza, lo que leí en otros sitios web extranjeros especializados en oro era que teniendo en cuenta la inflación etc..el precio podía superar los 2500$/onza pero la resistencia es extrema en parte supongo que por las manipulaciones de diferentes orígenes, que están llevando a un escenario curioso y es que las valoraciones en los mercados de futuros y opciones sobre oro y plata, no coinciden con las valoraciones que se hacen en otros lugares (como en ebay etc...), de hecho ha ocurrido un fenómeno curiosísimo con el oro y es que las entregas físicas de oro en dic 2008 se han disparado totalmente.

Las subidas continúan porque ya mucha gente admite que el sistema fiat, está tocado de muerte y no ven solución, manteniendo el oro como un refugio relativamente seguro.

El problema es que en caso de colapso, el oro no puede surtir de medio de pago para operaciones de pequeño tamaño o valor, sería necesaria la plata como complemento fundamental y necesario, en un escenario tipo "madmax financiero" el recorrido de la plata es muy muy superior, en primer lugar porque con la cotización actual el diferencial de coste de producción/precio de venta, es muy inferior al del oro además de otros factores ampliamente demostrados por tiogilito en los diversos post sobre el tema de la plata.

http://www.goldprice.org/silver-and-gold-prices/


----------



## eryosoy (1 Feb 2009)

*tiogilito*

tiogilito que opinas de la moneda de oro de 20 pesos mexico, la del calendario azteca, que pone inscrita 15 gramos de oro,??? a precio de spot mas o menos

es una moneda con valor numismatico?? mejor que un bullion maple canada por ejemplo??' a mismo precio por ejemplo, si puedes y eres tan amable me encantaria oir tu opinion sobre la moneda


----------



## tiogilito888 (1 Feb 2009)

eryosoy dijo:


> tiogilito que opinas de la moneda de oro de 20 pesos mexico, la del calendario azteca, que pone inscrita 15 gramos de oro,??? a precio de spot mas o menos
> 
> es una moneda con valor numismatico?? mejor que un bullion maple canada por ejemplo??' a mismo precio por ejemplo, si puedes y eres tan amable me encantaria oir tu opinion sobre la moneda



Veamos, esta moneda se emite de 1917 a 1921, y luego en 1959. A partir de 1960 a 1971 se reacuñan más de un millón de piezas datadas en 1959.

No es una moneda con especial valor numismático, como le pasa a la pieza de50 pesos...y ésta última, para mí, es una pieza más bonita.

Luego no le recomiendo que la compre por el valor numismático. Ahora bien, si la pieza se sale alrededor del spot, pues Vd. mismo; no compra caro, sino a precio de mercado.

Un saludo.


----------



## auropata (1 Feb 2009)

*pregunta*

A que precio crees que deberian venderse los duros de plata de franco?
Esta mañana conseguí un buen taco a 6 euros cada uno ¿te parece buena compra?


----------



## eryosoy (1 Feb 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Veamos, esta moneda se emite de 1917 a 1921, y luego en 1959. A partir de 1960 a 1971 se reacuñan más de un millón de piezas datadas en 1959.
> 
> No es una moneda con especial valor numismático, como le pasa a la pieza de50 pesos...y ésta última, para mí, es una pieza más bonita.
> 
> ...



De valer algo mas valdran las de 1917 a 1921 no??', me la dejan en 360 euros los 15 gramos osea, la moneda, que le parece??


----------



## segundaresidencia (1 Feb 2009)

auropata dijo:


> A que precio crees que deberian venderse los duros de plata de franco?
> Esta mañana conseguí un buen taco a 6 euros cada uno ¿te parece buena compra?



¿duros de franco plata?? supongo que te refieres a 100pesetas franco plata, si es en madrid has comprado muy bien , hoy ya he visto en sitios a 7 euros,en otros a 6 ,pero el proximo domingo no creo que los vuelvas a ver a 6


----------



## auropata (1 Feb 2009)

*duda*

no hay duros de franco de plata? entonces de que material son las 5 pelas de franco?


----------



## auropata (1 Feb 2009)

*si, tienes razón....*

me confundí con otras monedas, cogi variedad y uno se lía


----------



## segundaresidencia (1 Feb 2009)

auropata dijo:


> me confundí con otras monedas, cogi variedad y uno se lía



haz lo que quieras, pero ¿no seria mejor comprar solo oro o plata? yo como no controlo mucho, me tiro a por las de plata, y cuanto mas ajustadas de precio,mejor, si me engañan, por lo menos me llevo el peso de la plata, aunque voy a tiro fijo; 100 pesetas franco y alguna alfonsina, como eso lo controlo, es lo que compro, y cuando lo veo bien de precio.
¿eres de madrid? ¿donde las vistes? bueno no esactamente el sitio, pero si la zona 
yo hoy las he visto a esos precios en el rastro,he estado un ratillo


----------



## buba (1 Feb 2009)

auropata

Yo voy a comprarme uno de esos programillas de numismática con fotos y tal te recomiendo que hagas lo mismo, además hay que comprar material para tenerlo todo ordenado y organizado, además los programillas no son precisamente caros, si eso mira en el google.

Uno de los errores más comunes de los neófitos como tu o yo es que cuando vendemos sobre todo si es por conseguir las monedas en herencias y tal, que no sabemos vendemos casi "al peso" (a puñaos vamos ), y se cuelan las buenisimas entre las malas y se pierde dinero (y el numismático se forra).

Es lógico y normal que haya margenes y ciertas diferencias, sobre todo para los que tienen un negocio como tal, desgraciadamente hay muy poca tradición numismática en españa (y así estamos) lo que lleva a un mercado intrínsecamente rígido.

Yo por eso prefiero material que no sea tanto numismático como por peso, vamos que no haya una diferencia alta sobre el spot de precios de materias primas.

A por cierto, diversifica, intentando crear "colecciones" una colección "per se" tiene un valor añadido importante (numismático), aunque reconozco que es difícil conseguirlo.


----------



## tiogilito888 (1 Feb 2009)

auropata dijo:


> A que precio crees que deberian venderse los duros de plata de franco?
> Esta mañana conseguí un buen taco a 6 euros cada uno ¿te parece buena compra?



Yo los vendía a 5,90 y ahora los vendo a 6,10 €, ya que hay mucha demanda y falta oferta. Ojalá me entraran más...

Pero las monedas de cien pesetas ni deben llamarse duros, ni cabezones...es una terminología impropia.


----------



## 4motion (1 Feb 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Veamos, esta moneda se emite de 1917 a 1921, y luego en 1959. A partir de 1960 a 1971 se reacuñan más de un millón de piezas datadas en 1959.
> 
> No es una moneda con especial valor numismático, como le pasa a la pieza de50 pesos...y ésta última, para mí, es una pieza más bonita.
> 
> ...



Voy a disentir un poco, creo que la moneda de 50 pesos si tiene valor numismatico, si usted mira los precios a los que esta ahora mismo y continuan subiendo, aproximadamente a 875 euros, vera que existe gran demanda de la misma al igual que las 20 $ Gold Liberty y la St gaudens, si le gusta a usted, a mi me parece muy bella, adelante, ¿el precio? el valor del metal mas aproximadamente un 5% si es del año 1947.

Todas las monedas que le cito forman parte de mi coleccion  y todas son consideradas como bullions.

Respecto a la de 20 pesos sumele un 10% al valor del metal.

Saludos


----------



## eryosoy (1 Feb 2009)

a 360 los 20 pesos calendario azteca con 15 gramos de oro puro como lo veis??


----------



## 4motion (1 Feb 2009)

eryosoy dijo:


> a 360 los 20 pesos calendario azteca con 15 gramos de oro puro como lo veis??



Seran 16,66 gramos ¿no?, Estas en precios de mercado , no compras caro.


----------



## eryosoy (1 Feb 2009)

4motion dijo:


> Seran 16,66 gramos ¿no?, Estas en precios de mercado , no compras caro.



pesa 16.66 pero como es a .900 se queda en 15 gramos de oro, en la moneda misma lo pone, 15 gramos de oro puro


----------



## 4motion (1 Feb 2009)

eryosoy dijo:


> pesa 16.66 pero como es a .900 se queda en 15 gramos de oro, en la moneda misma lo pone, 15 gramos de oro puro



Correcto, oro de 900 milesimas


----------



## Germain (1 Feb 2009)

Estamos viviendo unos tiempos muy pero que muy interesantes, y lo que nos queda.


----------



## tiogilito888 (1 Feb 2009)

4motion dijo:


> Voy a disentir un poco, creo que la moneda de 50 pesos si tiene valor numismatico, si usted mira los precios a los que esta ahora mismo y continuan subiendo, aproximadamente a 875 euros, vera que existe gran demanda de la misma al igual que las 20 $ Gold Liberty y la St gaudens, si le gusta a usted, a mi me parece muy bella, adelante, ¿el precio? el valor del metal mas aproximadamente un 5% si es del año 1947.
> 
> Todas las monedas que le cito forman parte de mi coleccion  y todas son consideradas como bullions.
> 
> ...



Pues hombre comparar la demanda de Saint Gaudens con los 50 pesos...es demasiado exagerado. USA se paga más que México, por lo general.

Ya he expuesto que es una pieza muy bella, pero es de las que a un fundidor no le tiembla el pulso para convertirla en oro fino. Se han fundido muchas, y es de las piezas que se compran a peso, y sin esos porcentajes que Vd. atribuye sobre el spot en el mercado real.

Y respecto a los 50 pesos más caros son los de 1921 y 1931.


----------



## Buster (4 Feb 2009)

tiogilito:

El oro, o cómo encontrar rentabilidad en medio de la crisis · ELPAÍS.com

¿Sigues convencido de que la plata va a evolucionar mucho mejor que el oro?

Mójate que tu reputación se va en ello.


----------



## carloszorro (4 Feb 2009)

600 Years of Silver Prices
hasta donde podria llegar el precio de la plata:en el año 1477 alcanzo los 806 $
ojala no vuelvan esos tiempos,no tendria tiempo para gastarme tanto dinero


----------



## carloszorro (4 Feb 2009)

600 Years of Silver Prices
hasta donde podria llegar el precio de la plata:en el año 1477 alcanzo los 806 $
ojala no vuelvan esos tiempos,no tendria tiempo para gastarme tanto dinero


----------



## Perdida (4 Feb 2009)

He visto que en eBay subastan monedas, ¿creeis que es fiable, podría ser que al enviarlas no fueran las verdaderas, algien ha comprado?. es yo soy un poco como Sto Tomás.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (4 Feb 2009)

Perdida dijo:


> He visto que en eBay subastan monedas, ¿creeis que es fiable, podría ser que al enviarlas no fueran las verdaderas, algien ha comprado?. es yo soy un poco como Sto Tomás.



En ebay hay de todo, bueno y malo.

Léete este hilo y otros como este:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones-alternativas/79250-web-de-filarmonicas-de-plata-1325-euros-7-iva-incluido.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones-alternativas/49849-sobre-comprar-oro-dudas.html

Y atiende a los consejos y explicaciones de Tio Gilito y otros que saben. Yo he aprendido mucho.


----------



## tiogilito888 (5 Feb 2009)

Aviso:

Quien tenga intención de comprar monedas bullion en Alemania, que agilice las compras, que yo estoy intentando conseguir un par de monster boxes de silver eagles...y de momento están reacios a dar precios; se hacen rogar. 

Se está vendiendo todo, y las tiendas de bullion van a subir bastante los precios. Incluso por encima del incremento de la plata...hay un sentimiento de demanda latente, que tira para arriba los precios. 

A los que teneis monedas de 12 euros, es una oportunidad para cambiarlas... y comprar otras de plata con más metal; probablemente ya nunca podreis comprar monedas bullion de 1 oz. troy de plata .999 a 12 euros, como hace unos meses...pero no desaprovecheis la ocasión.

Quien quiera ganar dinero con la plata, es mejor que se moje un poco más...a fin de cuentas, la plata seguirá siendo valiosa cuando desaparezca el euro y la Unión Europea...ya que todos los Estados y las monedas, a la larga, desaparecen.


----------



## hinka (5 Feb 2009)

Que os parecen un Tubo Mint ( 20 Unidades ) Islas Cook Año 2.009 - P.V.P - 317.8 Euros ( IVA incluido )? 
o mejor las 20 Onzas Plata Pura Año de la rata Australia - P.V.P - 319.8 Euros ( IVA inc )?

Son 2 € de diferencia asi que me da lo mismo unas q otras pero existe alguna diferencia?


----------



## segundaresidencia (5 Feb 2009)

hinka dijo:


> Que os parecen un Tubo Mint ( 20 Unidades ) Islas Cook Año 2.009 - P.V.P - 317.8 Euros ( IVA incluido )?
> o mejor las 20 Onzas Plata Pura Año de la rata Australia - P.V.P - 319.8 Euros ( IVA inc )?
> 
> Son 2 € de diferencia asi que me da lo mismo unas q otras pero existe alguna diferencia?



numismaticamente desconozco la diferencia, pero te saldrian a 15.9 euros con iva, no esta mal, la gente siempre dice que compra mas barato de lo que en realidad luego compra, tu veras, compara con otros sitios, o mira por el foro a ver.......


----------



## fmc (5 Feb 2009)

Las australianas pase, pero las de Islas Cook están muy caras, son las que más baratas se suelen encontrar, junto con las de Andorra


----------



## merche400 (5 Feb 2009)

Tengo la opcion de pillarme un par de kookaburras de 10 onzas a 129 euros la unidad.

¿Que tal este tipo de monedas para su posterior venta? 
¿Son mejores,peores o indiferentes que las de 1 onza? 
El precio por onza sale bastante bien.

Saludos


----------



## Depeche (5 Feb 2009)

Veo que estais muy nerviosos intentando comprar monedas de plata,y parece que pensais que vais con el tiempo en contra para comprar barato. Yo simplemente quiero deciros que no os pongais nerviosos,yo tambien estoy invirtiendo en onzas de plata, pero os puedo decir y asegurar que en los próximos dias a partir de hoy la plata y el oro van a empezar a corregir el precio, y se van a poder pillar mucho más baratas.
La onza de plata ahora mismo está a 12,64 dolares, y según mis cálculos va a tener una corrección como mínimo hasta 11 dolares,pero seguramente me quedaré corto. Tendré que seguir la evolución del precio.
Saludos.


----------



## merche400 (5 Feb 2009)

Depeche dijo:


> Veo que estais muy nerviosos intentando comprar monedas de plata,y parece que pensais que vais con el tiempo en contra para comprar barato. Yo simplemente quiero deciros que no os pongais nerviosos,yo tambien estoy invirtiendo en onzas de plata, pero os puedo decir y asegurar que en los próximos dias a partir de hoy la plata y el oro van a empezar a corregir el precio,* y se van a poder pillar mucho más baratas*.
> La onza de plata ahora mismo está a 12,64 dolares, y según mis cálculos va a tener una corrección como mínimo hasta 11 dolares,pero seguramente me quedaré corto. Tendré que seguir la evolución del precio.
> Saludos.



Dudo mucho que así sea...

El precio que has indicado es el "spot" y, actualmente se está viendo que el metal "físico" está incrementando el diferencial respecto al "spot".

Un ejemplo...
Cuando el spot estaba en 8.92$(minimo anual)..... las filarmonicas estaban rozando los 12 euros.


Ahora...con el spot a 12.54$...las filarmonicas están a unos 13'50 euros.


Apenas 1'5 euros de diferencia "física" para para 3'5$ de spot....


Saludos




Es decir.... conforme baja el spot..."aumenta" el premium "físico"


----------



## hinka (5 Feb 2009)

Hola
Queria hacer una compra el inversionesvivanco, la que comente antes en este foro.
Lo que pasa es que me piden:"Tambien me tendrias que dar tus datos completos incluyendo numero del DNI para la realizacion de la correspondiente"
Y como vosotros siempre decis que hay que comprar de forma anonima pues no se....
¿Como hago para comprar de forma anonima? ¿Les mando solo la direccion y pista?


----------



## segundaresidencia (5 Feb 2009)

hinka dijo:


> Hola
> Queria hacer una compra el inversionesvivanco, la que comente antes en este foro.
> Lo que pasa es que me piden:"Tambien me tendrias que dar tus datos completos incluyendo numero del DNI para la realizacion de la correspondiente"
> Y como vosotros siempre decis que hay que comprar de forma anonima pues no se....
> ¿Como hago para comprar de forma anonima? ¿Les mando solo la direccion y pista?



yo es mi consejo ,de todas maneras yo tambien compro sin factura, y vendo sin ella.
si quieres comprar anonimamente, compra en otro sitio, y he oido a bastantes que inversiones vivanco son serios (no lo pongo en duda), me lo creo,pero si quieres anonimato, vete a otro ,mira a ver el tio gilito, que ademas no creo que este mas caro que ellos


----------



## segundaresidencia (5 Feb 2009)

Depeche dijo:


> Veo que estais muy nerviosos intentando comprar monedas de plata,y parece que pensais que vais con el tiempo en contra para comprar barato. Yo simplemente quiero deciros que no os pongais nerviosos,yo tambien estoy invirtiendo en onzas de plata, pero os puedo decir y asegurar que en los próximos dias a partir de hoy la plata y el oro van a empezar a corregir el precio, y se van a poder pillar mucho más baratas.
> La onza de plata ahora mismo está a 12,64 dolares, y según mis cálculos va a tener una corrección como mínimo hasta 11 dolares,pero seguramente me quedaré corto. Tendré que seguir la evolución del precio.
> Saludos.



es verdad ,tienes razon , en cuanto veo los graficos de hoy ,me doy cuenta que la bajada esta siendo de la ostia





inronic off
no te digo que sea mentira lo que dices, pero podrias argumentarlo un poco mas, para entenderlo mejor


----------



## vidarr (5 Feb 2009)

hinka dijo:


> Que os parecen un Tubo Mint ( 20 Unidades ) Islas Cook Año 2.009 - P.V.P - 317.8 Euros ( IVA incluido )?
> o mejor las 20 Onzas Plata Pura Año de la rata Australia - P.V.P - 319.8 Euros ( IVA inc )?
> 
> Son 2 € de diferencia asi que me da lo mismo unas q otras pero existe alguna diferencia?



Salen en torno a 16 la unidad. Para las de la rata puede ser un precio más o menos normal (no se ven tantas), pero las otras las puedes encontrar más baratas a poco que busques. Por ejemplo:

1$ Cook Islands Silber 20x 1 OZ in Tube 2009 ***TOP*** bei eBay.de: Australien Ozeanien (endet 03.03.09 15:11:29 MEZ)

(y siguen siendo caras)


----------



## vidarr (5 Feb 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> Tengo la opcion de pillarme un par de kookaburras de 10 onzas a 129 euros la unidad.
> 
> ¿Que tal este tipo de monedas para su posterior venta?
> ¿Son mejores,peores o indiferentes que las de 1 onza?
> ...



Sobre si son mejores o peores no sabría decirte, aunque supongo que son más difíciles de colocar que las de una onza (y desconozco su tirada). Me he dedicado a seguir algunas pujas en eBay sobre estos monedones y últimamente están acabando en precios disparatados: más de 130 en todos los casos y alguna que se ha ido a 140.

Yo tengo dos o tres, compradas hace unas semanas, cuando era relativamente fácil conseguirlas por menos de 120. 
La verdad es que la primera impresión es impactante, así que no quiero ni imaginar cómo serán las de kilo


----------



## Depeche (5 Feb 2009)

De momento lo que puedo decir es que me estoy equivocando de lleno, yo me basaba en análisis técnico,siguiendo la gráfica de la cotización, que me da sobreventa y según veo en los indicadores de MACD,RSI i Stochastic, debería producirse una corrección a la baja,en principio creo que hoy la onza hará un techo en 10 euros (12,90 dolares) y se dará la vuelta a la baja. Pero de momento aún no se ha dado la vuelta,si supera esta barrera que indico quizá esté equivocado y siga subiendo,pero de momento lo dudo.


----------



## carloszorro (5 Feb 2009)

ha subido un 30 % practicamente en un mes 
creo que debiera corregir hasta los 11.50$/onza
para en esa zona seria ideal entrar


----------



## carloszorro (5 Feb 2009)

vidarr dijo:


> Sobre si son mejores o peores no sabría decirte, aunque supongo que son más difíciles de colocar que las de una onza (y desconozco su tirada). Me he dedicado a seguir algunas pujas en eBay sobre estos monedones y últimamente están acabando en precios disparatados: más de 130 en todos los casos y alguna que se ha ido a 140.
> 
> Yo tengo dos o tres, compradas hace unas semanas, cuando era relativamente fácil conseguirlas por menos de 120.
> La verdad es que la primera impresión es impactante, así que no quiero ni imaginar cómo serán las de kilo



las kookaburras de un kg ¿se revalorizan mas que las pequeñas?


----------



## elias2 (5 Feb 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> las kookaburras de un kg ¿se revalorizan mas que las pequeñas?



no, se revalorizaran menos, son mas dificiles de colocar.


----------



## carloszorro (5 Feb 2009)

elias2 dijo:


> no, se revalorizaran menos, son mas dificiles de colocar.



pero supongo(yo soy novato en esto de materias primas)supongo que habra menos unidades en el mercado


----------



## elias2 (5 Feb 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> pero supongo(yo soy novato en esto de materias primas)supongo que habra menos unidades en el mercado



no te des mal, si no hay otra plata a mano y te gusta y esta bien el precio pues compra si quieres, pero desde luego que no se revalorizan mas. Siempre puedes preguntar a Tiogilito, que sabe mas de esto.


----------



## segundaresidencia (5 Feb 2009)

mirar las de franco, venden 100 y piden 725 euros
http://***.ebay.es/JBF-100-MONEDAS-...895|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318#ebayphotohosting
cambiar *** por c g i 
ya salen a 7.25 cada una......


----------



## tiogilito888 (5 Feb 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Aviso:
> 
> Quien tenga intención de comprar monedas bullion en Alemania, que agilice las compras, que yo estoy intentando conseguir un par de monster boxes de silver eagles...y de momento están reacios a dar precios; se hacen rogar.
> 
> ...



Antes lo digo, antes sube el pan, jejeje. Fijaos en las subidas de Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de, y es sólo el principio...lo bueno será cuando dejen de publicar precios o se queden sin existencias...como le pasa periódicamente a Kitco.

Señores ahora tienen la posibilidad de comprar plata barata, aprovéchenla. Hace unas semanas estaba regalada...eso ya es parte del pasado. Se acabó eso de ver las Filarmónicas a menos de 12 euros...

Lo malo de esto es que cuando la plata valga el doble...los que tienen monedas de 12 euros...todavía no habrán ganado nada. Pero por favor, no vendan sus monedas...es mucho mejor que aprendan para el futuro que es más importante la estrategia de inversión que acertar el activo en que se invierte.


----------



## tiogilito888 (5 Feb 2009)

*La plata se dirige hacia una nueva etapa de más respeto.*

Interesante artículo sobre la plata:

The Silver Bear Cafe


----------



## Buster (5 Feb 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Interesante artículo sobre la plata:
> 
> The Silver Bear Cafe



¿Se te pasó mi mensaje?

Esperaba que hicieras un comentario.


----------



## tiogilito888 (5 Feb 2009)

Buster dijo:


> tiogilito:
> 
> El oro, o cómo encontrar rentabilidad en medio de la crisis · ELPAÍS.com
> 
> ...



No me cabe duda de que la plata va a evolucionar mejor que el oro...de hecho ya lo está haciendo. Si observamos el fixing de Londres (para que nadie interprete tortíceramente que de forma capciosa elijo el momento del 24 hour spot más oportuno) y lo comparamos con el spot de este mismito instante, nos damos cuenta de lo siguiente:

Evolución del oro en US$ desde el 05-11-2008: +21,45%
Evolución de la plata en US$ desde el 05-11-2008: +25,09%.

Luego se cumple a la perfección el enunciado del hilo: La plata va a evolucionar mucho mejor que el oro. Próximo boom.

Analicemos: 

1.- La plata lleva un recorrido mejor que el oro, aproximadamente un 15% mejor.
2.- Siempre dije que hay que comprar ambos metales, pero con sobreponderación de la plata: y a la vista está el resultado.
3.- Si una inversión sube más de un 25% en tres meses considero adecuado que pueda ser denominada un "boom". Y reitero que no ha agotado su potencial de subida.

Si viviera en USA ya habría salido por la tele, habría escrito un libro, me habrían llamado de varias consultorías para que fuera su asesor en metales, iría a los foros a dar conferencias...pero esto es Spain...Todavía hay gente en los hilos que quieren comprar lingotes de 1 kg. de oro...qué le vamos a hacer...

Mi pregunta al foro es la siguiente: ¿qué pasaría si la plata doblara el precio?. Pues absolutamente nada. ¿Y si fuera el oro el que doblara el precio?. Pues sería la señal de una hecatombe financiera...En cualquier caso si el oro subiera, la plata le seguiría...pero no necesariamente al revés. Por eso creo firmemente que la plata tiene mucho más potencial de subida que el oro...PERO, OJO, HAY QUE TENER AMBOS METALES. Son inversiones complementarias...

Y el que no pueda comprar oro...pues que compre una moneda de plata a la semana. A mi no me importa asesorar al Sr. Amancio Ortega, o a cualquiera de sus mal pagadas empleadas...todos pueden comprar metales preciosos, tan solo es cuestión de voluntad...y dinero. Pero os aseguro que comprar una monedita a la semana, para quien tenga un salario exiguo...le puede llenar de orgullo, y con resultados que destrozarían a los índices de las bolsas...inviertiendo sólo unos eurillos.


----------



## lonchafinismo (5 Feb 2009)

Hola,

Para tener un poco de diversidad he comprado (EUR 257.00) 20er Tubes 1,5 Euro Philharmoniker 2009 . Hice el pedido hace unas semanas, pero no estaba segura y no pagué. Me han recordado esta semana la compra y al final me he decidido; además ya estaban más caras en la web.

Aun asi, yo tengo dudas sobre la plata, el oro, y en general sobre todo, debido a la incertidumbre; pero concretamente en este hilo que habla de la la plata yo me planteo:

Tener monedas de 12 euros de plata es más bien como seguridad. Seguridad de que si el papel no existe, el euro cambia a billete yuro esa moneda tiene valor, como ha pasado históricamente con otras civilizaciones. No creo, o al menos en mi caso que se busque con estas monedas un beneficio, sólo seguridad de que no valga 0.

Bien, aquí algunos foreros dan por certeza la plata como la mejor o una de las mejores inversiones a futuro ¿cercano?. Pero eso no se puede asegurar. Que sí, que hay muchos hechos con miedo para que pueda haber un colapso economico, yo misma estoy segura de varios corralitos nacionales, pero aun asi puede que no halla hiperinflación (vease japón), ni otros consicionantes para que la plata suba el valor, y más cuando la Industria se viene abajo.

Lo que quiero decir es que me suena esto mucho a cuando los que vendían pisos decían lo mismo, y los que vendían bolsa lo mismo. No quiero decir que se manipule, excepto alguno que va vendiendo a los foreros monedas como me han intentado vender, pero que esa fe en la plata puede ser parcial si se está cargado de ella.

Yo comparto algunas razones por la cual la plata o los metales pueden subir de precio, ser seguridad, o ser inversión, pero asegurarlo es dificil. Quizás como mucho decís lo importante es tener un %, porque imaginad que debido a la baja producción se derrumba el precio de la plata, y no hay corralito ni colpaso, ese dinero en billetes seria oro en una deflación acentuada.

Dejo el gráfico que puso hace poco un forero del precio histórico de la plata desde 1344, con máximos sobre unos 800; aquí no se puede decir a la larga siempre se gana; desconozco como sería el gráfico actualizado con inflación.





Rarecoins_2037_698289 - imagen / foto - Otros - plata - Hiboox


Se me olvidaba otro planteamiento que podía pasar, ahora mismo es innegable que desde el año pasado hay una masa enloquecida de personas por todo el planeta comprando oro y plata, debido primero al miedo de sus bancos nacionales, y despues a su propio estado. Yo no sé cuantos particulares han decidido comprar, pero hay una cantidad importante de personas que lo han hecho cuando jamás en su vida ni se lo habían planteado. ¿Que esto sólo es el principio? No lo sé, pero... y si una buena parte de las personas solventes ya han invertido, y si ya se ha originado la burbuja, y si la prensa que esta ultimamente interesada en vendernos los metales ya está tocando techo, sólo hay que recordar como se nos vendía el potencial del precio del petroleo con multitud de argumentos, fueran ciertos o no que sonaban bien, y cuando más alto estaba, sobre todo a partir de 100$ es cuando se animaba a particulares a comprar, multitud de fondos.

¿Y qué pasaría si necesitan liquidez ahora estos fondos de metales, o esas personas que compraron plata y/o oro y no tienen trabajo? ¿Y si por ejemplo Rusia que está en semi_bancarrota vende sus reservas de oro?
¿Y si restrigen las ventas de particulares en la U.E, U.K y USA como mínimo? ¿Y si si prohiben las transacciones de compra_venta entre particulares? ¿Y sirequisan la plata como ya hicieron con el oro en USA en 1929?

Creo que hay riesgos, en la economia mundial, pero no se puede ignorar que si realmente sube la plata por algo grave no pueda existir medidas desproporcionadas que hagan plantearse tener plata como seguridad.
No lo tengo nada claro, es sólo mis dudas.
saludos


----------



## carloszorro (5 Feb 2009)

lonchafinismo dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Para tener un poco de diversidad he comprado (EUR 257.00) 20er Tubes 1,5 Euro Philharmoniker 2009 . Hice el pedido hace unas semanas, pero no estaba segura y no pagué. Me han recordado esta semana la compra y al final me he decidido; además ya estaban más caras en la web.
> 
> ...



mi opinion es que habra deflacion en algunos sectores:ladrillo,acciones,automovil,etc. por el calenton que han tenido en estos ultimos años y por la crisis del credito.Pero por otra parte habra inflacion en materias primas,alimentos,tierras de cultivo,etc por el desfase entre oferta y demanda.A esto se les llama ciclos, y el de materias primas tambien tendra su final...


----------



## carloszorro (5 Feb 2009)

el final del ciclo sera en el año 2012... 2015,2016,2017...2020 nadie lo sabe
lo que esta claro es que el ciclo de las materias primas es alcista


----------



## vidarr (6 Feb 2009)

lonchafinismo dijo:


> No lo tengo nada claro, es sólo mis dudas.
> saludos



Son dudas muy razonables que a casi todos (imagino) se nos han pasado alguna vez por la cabeza. Si algo caracteriza a estos tiempos locos eso es, precisamente, la incertidumbre, como tú bien dices.

Yo creo que lo importante es saber estar preparado en alguna medida. Yo no sé si la plata va a subir o desplomarse, o el oro duplicará su precio o se irá a cero. No sé si el euro será la moneda del futuro o si el dólar desaparecerá o seguirá siendo la referencia mundial. Simplemente trato de estar preparado para lo que venga. No tengo todo en papel, o en oro, o en plata, o en latas de atún. Trato de tener un poco de todo, comprando algunas bullion de vez en cuando o monedas antiguas que, ademas de contenido en metal, te dan otras satisfacciones.

No pretendo hacerme rico dando "el pelotazo" del metal. Para mí tener una parte de mis ahorros en plata tiene un valor añadido más allá del valor del metal o de lo bonita que sea una moneda: me permite sacar dinero del sistema. No sé si debo sentirme más tranquilo o no así. Lo que sí sé es que me siento menos responsable del desatino al que vamos dirigidos.

Con respecto a que algunos foreros vendan metales: son libres de hacerlo, al igual que los demás son libres de comprar o no. Somos mayorcitos y se nos supone una capacidad de análisis y criterio propio. Podemos equivocarnos o acertar, pero si alguien cree a ciegas lo primero que le dicen y pierde su dinero, da igual que sea con plata o con kilos de patatas. Es solo cuestión de tiempo, no de la inversión. Que cada cual tome sus decisiones y $DEITY reparta suerte.


----------



## segundaresidencia (6 Feb 2009)

lonchafinismo dijo:


> Se me olvidaba otro planteamiento que podía pasar, ahora mismo es innegable que desde el año pasado hay una masa enloquecida de personas por todo el planeta comprando oro y plata, debido primero al miedo de sus bancos nacionales, y despues a su propio estado. Yo no sé cuantos particulares han decidido comprar, pero hay una cantidad importante de personas que lo han hecho cuando jamás en su vida ni se lo habían planteado. ¿Que esto sólo es el principio? No lo sé, pero... y si una buena parte de las personas solventes ya han invertido, y si ya se ha originado la burbuja, y si la prensa que esta ultimamente interesada en vendernos los metales ya está tocando techo, sólo hay que recordar como se nos vendía el potencial del precio del petroleo con multitud de argumentos, fueran ciertos o no que sonaban bien, y cuando más alto estaba, sobre todo a partir de 100$ es cuando se animaba a particulares a comprar, multitud de fondos.
> 
> ¿Y qué pasaría si necesitan liquidez ahora estos fondos de metales, o esas personas que compraron plata y/o oro y no tienen trabajo?



hola,yo creo que evidentemente lo venderian,no se si como para bajar el precio,pero la industria lo podria "reciclar" sin ningun problema, la industria de las monedas solo acuña un 5%de la produccion mundial de plata,tampoco es tanto procentaje el que anda en manos del publico,ademas la industria tiene un "deficit" de plata ,consume mas de lo que se extrae de las minas , a costa del reciclaje y reservas, yo creo que la venta de las monedas bullion de golpe no podrian hacer derrumbarse los precios




lonchafinismo dijo:


> ¿Y si por ejemplo Rusia que está en semi_bancarrota vende sus reservas de oro?



no lo veo probable, ni de coña se quedarian los rusos sin su oro,tienen gas y petroleo para aburrir, lo veo imposible,y si aun asi decidiesen venderlo, creo que se lo venderian a los chinos,que tienen demasiados dolares guardados,con lo que "moririan" matando



lonchafinismo dijo:


> ¿Y si restrigen las ventas de particulares en la U.E, U.K y USA como mínimo? ¿Y si si prohiben las transacciones de compra_venta entre particulares? ¿Y sirequisan la plata como ya hicieron con el oro en USA en 1929?



aunque aqui en el foro se habla de la prohibicion de la plata, estoy leyendo constantemente que la plata NUNCA a sido prohibida, es el dinero del pobre,


lonchafinismo dijo:


> Creo que hay riesgos, en la economia mundial, pero no se puede ignorar que si realmente sube la plata por algo grave no pueda existir medidas desproporcionadas que hagan plantearse tener plata como seguridad.
> No lo tengo nada claro, es sólo mis dudas.
> saludos



yo creo que con oro quizas correriamos mas peligro que con la plata,es lo que pienso , me han gustado mucho tus reflexiones sobre el tema, muy interesantes,no pienso igual, pero estas reflexiones ayudan a pensar sobre las tuyas
saludos

sobre lo de vender , yo creo que no te he ofrecido nada (creo), cuando he vendido ha sido para comprar mas barato mis cosas, ademas los precios han sido muy buenos ,mejor que en muchos sitios. 
ahora que podria vender mas caro,ya no lo hago aqui, lo hago fuera del foro con unos precios que son bastante mas altos,de hecho me han pedido alguna moneda desde aqui, pero ya no.
me parece estupendo que la gente las venda en el foro , ademas a buen precio, como te dicen,nadie te obliga a ello, y sus argumentaciones son totalmente creibles y potencialmente reales,que ademas sus predicciones se estan cumpliendo a rajatabla


----------



## Depeche (6 Feb 2009)

Pues parece que de momento se cumple lo que dije,la plata se ha topado con una gran resistencia en 12,90 dolares y ahora se va para abajo,creo que bajará como mínimo a 11 dolares antes de seguir subiendo.


----------



## segundaresidencia (6 Feb 2009)

lo que tu dijistes fue esto, luego rectificaste a ultima hora sabiendo que estaba la onza en 12,9


Depeche dijo:


> Veo que estais muy nerviosos intentando comprar monedas de plata,y parece que pensais que vais con el tiempo en contra para comprar barato. Yo simplemente quiero deciros que no os pongais nerviosos,yo tambien estoy invirtiendo en onzas de plata, pero os puedo decir y asegurar que en los próximos dias a partir de hoy la plata y el oro van a empezar a corregir el precio, y se van a poder pillar mucho más baratas.
> La onza de plata ahora mismo está a 12,64 dolares, y según mis cálculos va a tener una corrección como mínimo hasta 11 dolares,pero seguramente me quedaré corto. Tendré que seguir la evolución del precio.
> Saludos.



si a esto lo llmas tu correccion, por fale.....


----------



## hinka (6 Feb 2009)

Que os parecen libertad mexicana por 15'05.


----------



## elias2 (6 Feb 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> lo que tu dijistes fue esto, luego rectificaste a ultima hora sabiendo que estaba la onza en 12,9
> 
> 
> si a esto lo llmas tu correccion, por fale.....



jejejeje


Yo tambien me voy a mojar, la plata subira y bajara segun los dias, y es mejor comprarla barata que cara, dada la coyuntura.

Hala YA SOY UN GURU


----------



## segundaresidencia (6 Feb 2009)

elias2 dijo:


> jejejeje
> 
> 
> Yo tambien me voy a mojar, la plata subira y bajara segun los dias, y es mejor comprarla barata que cara, dada la coyuntura.
> ...



que sepas que los cachondos tambien se mueren 
ja ja ja


pd;joder no me funcionan los caretos ......


----------



## 4motion (6 Feb 2009)

vidarr dijo:


> Simplemente trato de estar preparado para lo que venga. No tengo todo en papel, o en oro, o en plata, o en latas de atún. Trato de tener un poco de todo, comprando algunas bullion de vez en cuando o monedas antiguas que, ademas de contenido en metal, te dan otras satisfacciones.
> 
> No pretendo hacerme rico dando "el pelotazo" del metal. Para mí tener una parte de mis ahorros en plata tiene un valor añadido más allá del valor del metal o de lo bonita que sea una moneda: me permite sacar dinero del sistema. No sé si debo sentirme más tranquilo o no así. Lo que sí sé es que me siento menos responsable del desatino al que vamos dirigidos.
> 
> Con respecto a que algunos foreros vendan metales: son libres de hacerlo, al igual que los demás son libres de comprar o no. Somos mayorcitos y se nos supone una capacidad de análisis y criterio propio. Podemos equivocarnos o acertar, pero si alguien cree a ciegas lo primero que le dicen y pierde su dinero, da igual que sea con plata o con kilos de patatas. Es solo cuestión de tiempo, no de la inversión. Que cada cual tome sus decisiones y $DEITY reparta suerte.



Un razonamiento muy brillante  y con el que coincido al 100%

Saludos

Pd: Eso de sacar dinero del sistema, me causa como diria el monarca enorme ONGULLO y DATISFACION.


----------



## merche400 (6 Feb 2009)

hinka dijo:


> Que os parecen libertad mexicana por 15'05.



caras....


en Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de tienes las
filarmonicas 13'55.


Si quieres mas "caché" tienes las Silver Eagle a 14'70 o las mapples a 14'15


----------



## segundaresidencia (6 Feb 2009)

hinka dijo:


> Que os parecen libertad mexicana por 15'05.



no estan mal, si eres de madrid, vete a una tienda de la calle mayor ,segun vas a sol en la acera de la izquierda, a unos 200 metros de la puerta del sol(soy malo para las distancias), alli estan un poco mas baratas(hace dos semanas) , las tenian ademas engarzadas en llaveros por 18 euros.
eso si ,la tienda no te la recomiendo para nada mas, el tio es un gitanillo ,muy duro para negociar, tiene la ventaja que al estar muy bien situado, tiene guiris que pagan lo que sea, entonces es muy duro para negociar, y si no llegas a un acuerdo, ya veras como se mosquea, se lo toma muy mal.
esta tienda tampoco tiene cantidades enormes, solo aprovecha la calle,pero ve a por las libertades(no se cuanto valdran hoy)


----------



## hinka (6 Feb 2009)

Pufff Madrid eso me pilla lejos, estas vienen de mexico con los portes incluidos. No se voy a pedirlas y q sea lo q dios quiera, voy a pedir 20 y si llegan pues alguna más.
Ya contaré como fue....


----------



## vidarr (6 Feb 2009)

hinka dijo:


> Pufff Madrid eso me pilla lejos, estas vienen de mexico con los portes incluidos. No se voy a pedirlas y q sea lo q dios quiera, voy a pedir 20 y si llegan pues alguna más.
> Ya contaré como fue....



¿De México? ¿Y en el precio final tienes en consideración IVA y problemas de aduanas?

Igual te sal más a cuenta comprarlas en Alemania, como te sugería merche. En anlagegold24 solo con que te compres 24 ya te salen al mismo precio: ((13.55*24)+35)/24 = 15.0083

Y si buscas un poco seguro que encuentras alguna tienda con precios similares en Alemania pero con gastos de envío menores (en Anlage le han metido un buen subidón y para que compense hay que comprar cantidades altas).


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (6 Feb 2009)

te-lo-vendo...

¿podrías ampliar un poco más las imágenes?


----------



## vidarr (6 Feb 2009)

te-lo-vendo dijo:


> tienes razon,las voy a poner tamaño mas standard , a ver si asi os vale, hago publi del foro,para que luego no digan
> esta moneda estan dpm. por 180 leuros la teneis(la de la foto), fijaros hoy el precio que lleva el oro, buscar en ebay o cualquier sitio a ver si veis estos precios por una moneda asi
> pedidos a traves de MP
> gracias
> ...



Está muy bien pero, ¿podríais colgar vuestras ofertas en los hilos destinados a tal efecto? Hay dos como mínimo, y los que estén interesados en comprar oro o plata o lo que sea a otros foreros ya estarán pendientes de ellos.

No pasa nada porque haya algún off-topic de vez en cuando, pero como esto se generalice los hilos de la plata se van a convertir en una especie de templo de Jerusalen 

Y me sumo a la petición sobre el tamaño de las fotos. Una foto pequeña en el hilo y otra grandota fuera en forma de enlace para el que quiera admirar la moneda con más detalle.


----------



## Depeche (6 Feb 2009)

Bueno,pues he de decir que me he equivocado en mi predicción y finalmente ha superado los 12,90 dolares, ahora mismo está en 13,16 por lo que ha superado una importante resistencia y tiene via libre para subir bastante,empieza la fiesta.


----------



## segundaresidencia (6 Feb 2009)

Depeche dijo:


> Bueno,pues he de decir que me he equivocado en mi predicción y finalmente ha superado los 12,90 dolares, ahora mismo está en 13,16 por lo que ha superado una importante resistencia y tiene via libre para subir bastante,empieza la fiesta.



¿ya tenemos permiso entonces para pensar que la plata va a subir?
ten cuidado que los hilos los escribe el diablo y el quoteo es muy malo...........

saludos
yo sin tener ni puta idea creo que se vera en 20 dentro de muy poco, me puedo comer mis palabras


----------



## tiogilito888 (7 Feb 2009)

*Reversión del ratio oro/plata.*

Hola,

Finalmente, el ratio oro/plata parece que ya tocó suelo. Y se está recuperando a favor de la plata. La plata lleva una subida mensual en euros del 26%.

Os dejo interesante enlace:

Kitco - Commentaries - Adam Hamilton


----------



## tiogilito888 (10 Feb 2009)

*Muchos analistas sobreponderan la plata al oro.*

By Peter Brimelow, MarketWatch
Last update: 11:59 p.m. EST Feb. 8, 2009Comments: 182New York (MarketWatch) -- Gold drifted mostly sideways last week. But investment letters report major, maybe meaningful change, below the surface of the precious-metals pond. 
Although bullion made no major moves, trading in a range above $900 an ounce, the gold shares were sharply up: Phlx Gold Silver Index (XAUhlx gold silver index capital-weight
News , chart , profile , more 
Last: 123.49-2.61-2.07%

4:02pm 02/10/2009

Delayed quote dataAdd to portfolio 
Analyst 
Create alert Insider 
Discuss 
Financials 
Sponsored by:
XAU 123.49, -2.61, -2.1%) by some 4.6%, Amex Gold Bugs Index. (HUI:amex gold bugs index equal-$ weight
News , chart , profile , more 
Last: 294.15-5.00-1.67%

4:39pm 02/10/2009

Delayed quote dataAdd to portfolio 
Analyst 
Create alert Insider 
Discuss 
Financials 
Sponsored by:
HUI 294.15, -5.00, -1.7%) by 2.2%. 
This means the indexes are up about 102% since their late-October lows. They are virtually at their 2009 highs. 
Gold watchers have traditionally viewed gold equities as a leading indicator: for example, Martin Pring's Intermarket Review. See Website 
But *what has really got the gold letters excited is silver*. Unusually, it defied the gold example and rose 4.5% to a new high for the year: $13.155 for the nearby Comex contact. 
*In a real bull market, the silver/gold ratio generally falls. That seems to be is what is happening now*. 
As James Turk puts in his Freemarket Gold and Money Report: "Last year, the gold/silver ratio repeatedly tested overhead resistance in the low 80s ... The ratio closed on Friday at 69.5. So from its highest peak the ratio has dropped 17.6%, which is by any measure a very healthy gain achieved in less than four months." See Website 
*Turk goes on to predict the ratio will go to 40 and eventually see the 1980 extreme below 20. Given the current gold price, this implies a silver price of $45.* 
See Website 
Le Metropole Cafe's Bill Murphy is characteristically more colorful. He headed his Friday commentary "It's Rock 'N' Roll Time For Silver The Mule, Moonshot Ahead.". He points out that there is actually an investigation into the long-alleged manipulation of the silver market. (Murphy and his writers claim gold has been manipulated, too). He suggests hopefully that, after Madoff mess, regulatory agencies may be more aggressive. See Website 
Silver stock plays are hard to find. But the appearance of gold and silver ETFs (for instance Ishares Silver Trust (SLV:ishares silver trust ishares
News , chart , profile , more 
Last: 12.98+0.26+2.04%

4:00pm 02/10/2009

Delayed quote dataAdd to portfolio 
Analyst 
Create alert Insider 
Discuss 
Financials 
Sponsored by:
SLV 12.98, +0.26, +2.0%) V and Spdr Gold Trust (GLD:spdr gold trust gold shs
News , chart , profile , more 
Last: 90.21+1.89+2.14%

4:00pm 02/10/2009

Delayed quote dataAdd to portfolio 
Analyst 
Create alert Insider 
Discuss 
Financials 
Sponsored by:
GLD 90.21, +1.89, +2.1%) t. GLD), spread trades are now far easier to put on. 
The move in the silver ratio means sentiment toward the whole sector is changing. And bystanders are noticing. Thus Pring, who is not truly a gold bug but does monitor the metal, carries an interesting chart in his current InterMarket Review. He writes: "This series monitors our Global Gold Index, a composite of dollar, euro, and yen gold weighted by GNP. It broke decisively above a very significant trendline and registered an all-time high in January ... There is a message here and it's not very complimentary to the central bank community. Oh Ben and Barack, what have you done?" 
Depressingly, Pring's aspersion on America's old and new financial leadership is now widely shared by gold-sensitive letters. 
Another new development: This is a Western Hemisphere rally. Le Metropole Cafe reports that India, the world's biggest gold consumer and a supporter of this rally for most of the decade, is not currently buying. In contrast, India was a major buyer at gold's lows in the fall. See Oct. 26 column 
But U.S. dealers, according to their websites, are still bidding well above spot for bullion coin - particularly silver. 
Precious-metals-oriented newsletters rebounded strongly in January. See Feb. 4 column 
For one reason or another, their moment may not yet be over.


----------



## lonchafinismo (12 Feb 2009)

Después de mi experiencia pequeña en plata, que aun no me ha llegado el pedido de Alemania estoy muy arrepentida. ¿Y por qué?

Simplmente vosotros habéis leido en este hilo (creo que fue) unas dudas que planteé sobre los metales. En vez de razonarlas he sido insultadas por dos de lso principales foreros que animan la plata, el tio gilito y la segunda residencia. 

Yo ni ataqué a los metales, ni insinué nada en contra de ellos, pero sólo por plantear futuros alternativos he sido insultadas, hasta hablar de "putas rusas" en varios hilos diferentes fuera de aquí. Estas personas o única tienen sus clones y hay muchas más, he recibido spam por parte suya en mi buzón privado antes de que me atacaran.

Para los foreros que piensen invertir en plata comprenderán que soy imparcial ya que yo no digo que sea malo tener un poco o incluso como inversión, pero estarán conmigo en que hay personas interesadas desde hace meses manipulando este foro a favor de la plata, y a la mínima insultan a las personas que exponen sus comentarios, aunque sean tan sencillos como decir lo que pasó en mi país con la plata, que no fue un buen negocio cuando se vino abajo.

Y para los que me han insultado a mi,a mis amigas, a mi pais, decirles gilitos residecias que los unicos que se venden por un poco de plata son ustedes. Asi se le habla a sus familia y amigos si se lo consienten, no a una forera por escribir sin maldad.

A partir de ahora escribiré todas las cosas sobre la plata aquí http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...n-la-plata-no-te-vendas-por-unas-monedas.html

vosotros cobardes, que sois muy valiente en insultar sin motivo, sólo por el hecho de que sosi vendedores de metales, para hacerlo anonimamente en un foro.

Cada uno es libre de hacer lo que quiera con su dinero, yo no digo que no compre plata, pero por favor ¿se fiarian de un banquero que dice que el dinero está seguro en un banco? ¿Se fiaría de unos foreros que venden ellos mismo plata?

Sacad vuestros clones a insultar, o con los principales, me da igual, habéis errado con la persona con la quemeteros.


----------



## tiogilito888 (12 Feb 2009)

Venga la señora Lonchafinismo ya ha derramado unas lagrimitas, intentando dar pena al foro. Y todo ello, después de haber malmetido de forma injustificada aduciendo de que algunos tenemos intereses contrapuestos en nuestros comentarios.

Que cada uno haga lo que quiera...pero que conste que muchas de la opiniones aquí expuestas provienen de analistas de todo el orbe, y precisamente para fomentar ese conocimiento y esa capacidad de decisión se argumentan los puntos de vista.

Eso es mucho mejor que decir...tened cuidado que hay gente muy mala por ahí suelta. Mira chata, aquí somos adultos, lo suficiente para no ir prodigando por ahí, a los cuatro vientos que nos casamos con millonarios...ni gilipolleces análogas, en un hilo que versa sobre el oro y la plata.

Por mi parte se acabó la discusión...ya no discutiremos más. Que tengas mucha suerte en la vida y que todas tus compatriotas ucranianas que vengan a España encuentren a millonarios. 

Dicho lo cual, la vida es muy bonita para perder el tiempo. Ya no discutiremos más...que en el fondo es lo que buscan algunos foreros...meter cizaña.

Que unos inviertan en deuda pública ucraniana y que otros inviertan en metales preciosos...ya veremos a quién le va mejor.

Venga pasas a mi lista de ignorados, así ya no aburriremos al foro.


----------



## lonchafinismo (12 Feb 2009)

Señorita, que aun tengo 2ypocos años.
Que curioso, me insulta este sujeto y otros al reflexionar sobre la plata, intentando coaccionarme a mi, y a los demás, dejarles el camino libre para que ellos sigan engañando para que le compresi sus metales, y ahora como no me callo, y sigo no sólo quejándome de sus insultos, sino de mis dudas sobre los metales, de la verdad de que ellos estan vendiendo por spam sus metales, ahora quieren acbar el tema.


Y no, que nadie meta el dienro ni en deuda ucraniana, ni en ningñun banco ucraniano, ya avisé allí que había un corralito, yo no tengo ningñun interés en el dinero de nadie, pero claro, soltar lo de la deuda ucraniana es otra historia para no decir la verdad sobre lo que hacen y lo que llevan haciendo tiempo.


----------



## tiogilito888 (14 Feb 2009)

La plata ya ha subido un 35% en dólares USA desde el inicio del hilo. Básicamente ha seguido al crecimiento de la masa monetaria en dólares USA, sin que haya necesariamente una interconexión directa entre ambos conceptos.

Pero una cosa es evidente, ha actuado como reserva de valor de una forma eficacísima.

Cuando el oro se convierta en la divisa referente mundial en los mercados financieros, apeando al dólar USA de ese rol, confío en que la plata le siga en la subida. El tipo de cambio entre oro y dinero fiat se disparará, y la plata estoy convencido de que se acoplará a las subidas.

También creo que potencialmente es más fácil que el ratio oro/plata descienda un 25%, a que se aumente un 25%. O sea, partíamos de 1/75 en su momento, y creo que veremos antes un ratio 1/53 a un ratio 1/98...de momento los datos actuales nos dan la razón con 1/68.

Ahora, bien...tener oro también es deseable, porque será el dinero por excelencia, con menos fluctuación, volatilidad y mayor aceptación. Es una reserva de valor más conservadora a medio y largo plazo.

No me extrañaría nada que el ratio oro/plata descendiera por junio en torno a 1/60-1/62...y que la plata siga ganando enteros, tanto en dólares como en euros.


----------



## tiogilito888 (14 Feb 2009)

Hago tan solo un inciso...que me ha hecho mucha gracia. El Ayuntamiento de Barcelona ha subido el aparcamiento en zona azul hasta 2,42 €/ hora. Si os fijais en mi firma, digo que no tiene sentido lo caro que es el aparcamiento y lo barata que es la plata.

O sea, que cuatro horas de parking valen ahora 9,68 €...y por fortuna, con la subida de la plata, ahora una onza en euros vale 10,63...o sea, que la subida de la plata permite aparcar el coche durante más horas, pese a que han subido las tarifas.

Es un claro ejemplo de la locura de sociedad en que vivimos, hay que exprimir al ciudadano para así conseguir dinero y poder emitir deuda para prestar a los bancos y que prosiga el sistema financiero fraudulento.


----------



## carloszorro (14 Feb 2009)

A cabo de encontrar una moneda de plata que tenia por aqui ,a ver si alguien me puede decir que valor puede tener,es de 2.000 pesetas de juan carlos I año 1994


----------



## Maestro Cantor (14 Feb 2009)

¿Conocéis alguna web donde especifiquen el contenido en plata de los distintos *denarios romanos*?


----------



## dx3 (14 Feb 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> A cabo de encontrar una moneda de plata que tenia por aqui ,a ver si alguien me puede decir que valor puede tener,es de 2.000 pesetas de juan carlos I año 1994



Depende de su conservación( suponiendo que esté en muy buen estado)

España= 18€
Europa= 20€
USA= 25€


----------



## pasaplatero (14 Feb 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> A cabo de encontrar una moneda de plata que tenia por aqui ,a ver si alguien me puede decir que valor puede tener,es de 2.000 pesetas de juan carlos I año 1994



Pues siento desilusionarte pero en Internet se puede ver por 12 euros. (2.000 pesetas)

El domingo pasado por la mañana se presentó una paisana en mi puesto y me preguntaba que cuánto le daba por una moneda de dos pesetas de plata de 1882 regular conservada. Le ofrecí 3 euros porque me empezaba a caer bien y me dijo que solamente en plata valía cinco veces más. 

(La moneda tiene 0,2685 onzas de plata)


----------



## tiogilito888 (17 Feb 2009)

Subida de la plata hoy en euros en el spot: + 6,11%.

Subida del oro hoy en euros en el spot: +4,81%.


----------



## carloszorro (17 Feb 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Subida de la plata hoy en euros en el spot: + 6,11%.
> 
> Subida del oro hoy en euros en el spot: +4,81%.



Sus predicciones se van cumpliendo,la plata mucho mejor que el oro!!!!


----------



## Tubi (17 Feb 2009)

Hola a todos,

Llevo vários meses leyendo este interessante foro, he comprado algo de plata en monedas (diners Andorra y Filarmónicas), después de las subidas de estos dias he visto que conseguir una onza por menos de 15 euros és muy dificil, estoy comprando en tiendas online alemanas.
Creeis que es buen momento para seguir comprando o vale la pena esperar un poco más ?.
Me preocupa quedarme descolgado si dejo passar el tiempo, además viendo como esta evolucionando la pre-crisis económica creo que no tenemos mucho tiempo antes de que todo se vaya a la mierda, muchos economistas ponen el 2010 como el inicio de la crisis de verdad. 
Saludos a todos


----------



## carloszorro (17 Feb 2009)

Mirando los graficos,si el oro rompe con claridad los 1000$ habra subida libre ,y si no lo consigue ,a seguir comprando mas abajo.


----------



## carloszorro (18 Feb 2009)

¿alguien conoce el ratio oro/paladio ó plata/paladio? pregunto porque veo que el precio del paladio esta como con una especie de retraso


----------



## tiogilito888 (19 Feb 2009)

*Reflexiones...*

Apreciados foreros:

Durante semanas hemos gozado de un agradable punto de encuentro para desarrollar el cultivo de nuestras opiniones, experiencias y conocimientos en la materia de los metales preciosos. 

Pero ese idílico paraje ha ido deteriorándose, convirtiéndose primero en un lodazal, y ahora ya en una ciénaga en la que no me siento cómodo. Y por propia convicción, cuando no algo no me transmite buenas vibraciones hago todo lo posible por alejarlo de mí. Es mi forma de ser, y no la pienso cambiar.

Por todo lo anterior, les comunico mi ausencia indefinida -probablemente perpetua- de este foro. No puedo pasar por alto las amenazas aquí vertidas por algunos foreros, una de los cuáles propuso un encuentro con sus "amigos" -entiéndase gorilas mafiosos- y otro propuso un encuentro en "un lugar de fumadores porque llevaba pipa" -entiéndase iba armado con una pistola o un revólver-.

Esas actitudes desbordan cualquier atisbo de razón y legitimidad que pudieran tener contra los foreros que los sacaron de sus casillas para verter dichas amenazas. Si alguna vez tuvieron razón, la perdieron ipso facto en aquel preciso instante.

Respecto a que me acusaran de promover la venta de metales tan sólo para lucrarme de ellos, o que tuviera un multinick, o que montara una red de trileros...pues en realidad me la trae flojísima, en un país cuyo pecado capital por antonomasia es la envidia.

Llegados a este punto debo decirles que no puedo brindarles mis amigos, ni mi pipa...pero sí mi talento; algo de lo que carecen otros foreros que utilizan la velada violencia ante su impotencia retórica y dialéctica. 

Modestamente, el ofrecer mis conocimientos fue el propósito esencial al hacer mis intervenciones. Mi interés crematístico sí es cierto que está en las inversiones metalíferas -entre otros campos de inversión-, pero no reside específicamente en vender unas cuantas monedas a los foreros.

Estos días mi patrimonio se ha incrementado vertiginosamente; no pretendo omitirlo. Tenía muy claro que la plata estaba barata, y aposté muy fuerte por ella; y en menor medida, también por el oro; y no ha ido nada mal.

Intenté emitir comentarios amenos, útiles, instructivos e inteligibles. Y debo agradecerles las felicitaciones que tanto en público y en privado me han hecho llegar. Muchas gracias a los que me han seguido; en ocasiones hasta de forma cuasi litúrgica, de hecho me he dado cuenta de que alguno de ustedes es más "papista que el Papa". En ocasiones realicé comentarios baladíes, que algunos habeis siguieron a pies juntillas, para sorpresa mía...

Llegados a este punto, hagamos un balance de situación: la plata ha subido. Y ha subido porcentualmente algo más que el oro. El ratio oro/plata está oscilando alrededor de 1/68; luego la cosa va muy bien. Y en referencia al incremento de valor desde el inicio del hilo, es sencillamente espectacular en torno a un 40% en tres meses y medio.

No deja de ser extraño que los aurófilos convencidos, en el fondo no aprecien en toda su intensidad el potencial de la plata. Cuando digo que estaba barata lo decía con una base argumentativa irrefutable...por eso aposté a caballo ganador con mi patrimonio. Nunca hubiera comenzado dicho hilo sino hubiera estado plenamente convencido...y de momento la diosa Fortuna está de nuestro lado.

Básicamente los argumentos que me impelieron a apostar por la plata:

Ratios oro/plata

Época de Alejandro Magno 1/12,5
Imperio romano 1/12
Epoca bimetalismo (1800) 1/15 aprox.
1980 1/17
1991 1/90
2007 1/51
Comienzo del hilo aprox. 1/75

Para mí era más lógico que la tendencia tendiera a las cifras de 2007, que no a las de 1991. La explicación requiere un extenso desarrollo que voy a obviar. Pero en resumen y de forma abreviada os diré que es más fácil que baje un 20%, a que suba un 20%.

Frente a estos ratios habeis de pensar que los ratios de producción son 1 a 8. Y el ratio de reservas comprobadas son de 1 a 6.5. No tiene lógica que haya tanta distancia en el ratio de valor.

La plata se produce principalmente como subproducto de la minería de otros metales en un 80% (minería del plomo, estaño, zinc, cobre y oro, principalmente) y como producto primario tan sólo en un 20%. Luego que la economía vaya mal, fomenta que se produzcan menos metales básicos, y eso favorece a la plata: ya que se puede reducir la producción.

La monetización de la plata sigue en aumento: las cecas no dan a basto para producir las monedas que les son solicitadas. Se venden absolutamente todas las bullion coin, y algunas cecas como las de la US Mint, se prevé que fabricarán más de 20 millones de onzas...con toda la producción reservada antes de que sea producida.

Los nuevos usos de la plata incluyen: eficacísimo bactericida, elemento imprescindible en la creación de baterías de nueva generación muy superiores a las actuales de litio, celúlas fotoeléctricas y placas solares, etc...O sea, toda una gama de productos de alta tecnología en fase de creación o de mejora.

Pero además de sus características técnicas...la plata es dinero. De hecho, es el dinero más utilizado a lo largo de la historia de la humanidad: luego ante la crisis económica estructural en la que estamos inmersos, está acoplada al oro. De hecho con la industria al ralentí...la plata no para de subir. ¿No decían los auríferos que es una "commodity"?. Pues por supuesto la plata es una commodity...pero además tiene la dualidad monetaria.
Es dinero y es una materia prima.

Luego en la actualidad, con la industria mundial en retroceso...sigue al oro. De hecho está acoplada a las subidas del oro...lo que está muy bien.

Para hacer un símil, es como un coche del Nascar, que va a rebufo del otro. Y en este caso, la plata replica los incrementos del oro. Y gracias a él, en este momento tiene fuerza.

Pero dentro de un tiempo, el oro ineluctablemente agotará sus subidas -no se sabe cuando-...y entonces la plata se desacoplará, saldrá del rebufo, acelerará por sí misma y tendrá sus subidas propias. Entonces será la oportunidad de oro de los argentíferos como no ocurrió desde 1980 con el ratio de 1 a 17. Las subidas pueden deberse no por la monetización sino también por la demanda industrial puntual, necesaria para la industria tecnológica. Piensen que actualmente se lleva muchísimos años tirando de reservas para completar la demanda, y éstas están menguando año tras año.

Cuando llegue ese momento: o se podrá vender con altos beneficios, o se podrá cambiar por oro, o por otros bienes.

Para mí, este tipo de símiles son fácilmente comprensibles para todos los foreros, para que así podais tomar las decisiones que considereis más oportunas al respecto.

En el tema de los metales hay infinidad de analistos y falsos gurúes, y ojalá acerteis al seguir las sendas más adecuadas en vuestras inversiones.

Yo puse el símil de que invertir en monedas de 12 euros de plata del BdE, era como ir en bicicleta con ruedecitas auxiliares, como para los niños que tienen miedo al caerse al conducirla: las ruedas son necesarias para los temerosos, pero te impiden ganar la carrera.

Ante esa tesitura, recomendé vender dichas monedas y reinvertir en monedas de 1 onza Filarmónicas de Austria. El ratio de compra era en el momento 1 a 1. Algunos adoptaron mi propuesta...y otros, no. Actualmente el ratio es 3 a 4...hacen falta 48 euros para comprar 3 Filarmónicas...o lo que es lo mismo, de haber tomado la decisión adecuada se tendría en valor económico un 33,3% más aproximadamente...y en gramos de plata tendría un 84% aproximadamente.

Creo que ésos y no otros son los consejos que han de seguir...y no baldíos comentarios como los de algún forero que propuso hacer derivados financieros sobre las monedas de plata de 12 € del BdE...como si alguien los fuera a comprar y no tuviera unos altos beneficios para el emisor del derivado. Jajajajajajaja, creo que nunca había oido soberana tontería en el mundo de la plata. 

¿No es más claro decir que es infinitamente mejor comprar más plata por el mismo dinero?. El euro desaparecerá -tarde o temprano- pero la plata siempre tendrá un valor intrínseco.

Usen su sentido común, y no se dejen impresionar por los falsos profetas carentes de toda formación, que sólo intentan deslumbrarles pero sin sólidos basamentos para comprender qué está ocurriendo en la realidad del mercado.

Les deseo mucha suerte en sus adquisiciones metalíferas.

Señores, ha sido un placer conocerles.

PS.- Los que tengan mi correo personal pueden contactar conmigo para lo que sea menester.
PS II.- Los que tengan envíos de dinero realizados para pedidos en firme, que no se preocupen, se cumplirán escrupulosamente la entrega de mercancía o la devolución del dinero para el caso particular de un forero.


----------



## wolfy (19 Feb 2009)

En mi humilde opinion, Tiogilito888 es un error dejar el Foro por comentarios o amenazas de terceras personas.

Este foro es libre y cada cual puede verter las opiniones que quiera. Lo que pienso es que como el Foro vaya perdiendo foreros de la categoria de Tiogilito888 al final se quedara en una Corrala (Patio de Cotillas, Verduleras y Putas).

Un saludo.


----------



## puntodecontrol (19 Feb 2009)

Yo no me iria, es como darles la razon a los tocapelotas ;-)


----------



## Germain (19 Feb 2009)

Una lástima, espero que reconsidere su decisión y no se vaya, sus posts sobre moneda histórica eran muy interesantes.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (19 Feb 2009)

También pienso que es una pena que TioGilito nos abandone y espero que lo reconsidere en beneficio de todos. Siempre he sido el primero en reconocer su saber numismático. Estoy de acuerdo que es penoso que los hilos se enrarezcan y yo mismo dejé de participar un tiempo por los ataques e insultos gratuitos de algunos.

Sin embargo, hay que tener las ideas más claras sobre quien ha enrarecido el clima en estos hilos. Me sorprende que TioGilito se olvide que el forero Segundaresidencia quien ha sido el que ha insultado, creado multinicks que vierten calumnias (perseguibles penalmente) y finalmente ha amenazado lo cual es muy grave y se entra en una espiral peligrosa. Tampoco creo que contribuya al buen ambiente de los hilos el crear un red de trileros/vendedores con opiniones unidireccionales dictadas por su interés personal.

También se olvida TioGilito de sus impresentables insultos, junto a segundaresidencia, a la veterana forera "lonchafinismo", sólo porque esta denunció lo que estaba la vista de todos: Esto se había convertido con los multinicks en el camarote de los hermanos Marx, y no se permitía discrepar sobre la opinión de algunos autoproclamados gurús. Podría recordar también los numerosos insultos hacia mi persona vertidos por el sólo hecho de presentar una opinión discordante.

Siendo uno de los más veteranos del foro, me disgusta profundamente que se intente limitar la libertad de expresión. La gente puede o no tener razón, pero siempre tendrá derecho a expresar su opinión sin que la insulten o amenacen. En este foro no nos ha callado nadie. Ni constructores, ni bancos, ni analistos, ni políticos.

Sobre la plata.

Tanto la plata como el oro son una excelente inversión. Creo que nadie duda ya de ello.

Sin embargo, la mayoría, no invertimos en metales preciosos para "dar el pelotazo". Lo que deseamos es preservar nuestro capital. Desde ese punto de vista, es incorrecto recomendar a aquellos que desean preservar capital que compren mucha más plata que oro. La plata es mucho más volátil y más propensa a bajadas (y subidas) importantes. Cuando uno tiene cierta cultura financiera, sabe calibrar lo que quiere arriesgar. También sabe que demasiado riesgo puede ser suicida. 

Ahora mismo la plata lleva ganados un 48% y el oro un 26% desde el 1 de enero. Sin embargo desde hace un año la plata pierde un 3% y el oro gana un 24%. Creo que las cifras son significativas.

Cualquiera que haya estudiado la carrera de económicas, ha estudiado la teoría del portfolio moderno, y sabe perfectamente de lo que hablo. El portfolio dinámico es lo más recomendable. Personalmente recomiendo sobreponderar la plata o el oro según como esté el ratio, pero siempre en unos márgenes oro/plata de 3:1 a 2:1 o 1/1 (según el perfil de riesgo). Me alegra que TioGilito haya tomado nota y reequilibre su portfolio de esta manera.

Que TioGilito no sepa como vender futuros y obtener un beneficio inmediato de la compra de monedas de 12 euros, creo que eso es su problema, y el de mucha gente, y que nos permite a otros aplicar estrategias lucrativas sin ningún riesgo.

El mundo económico es muy complejo, nadie es capaz de comprenderlo en su totalidad. Las verdaderas razones de porque algo sube o baja a corto plazo están, a menudo, muy alejadas de lo que se llama los "fundamentales". No es correcto creer que la plata debe subir porque ya no es rentable explotarla de forma rudimentaria en ciertas minas de sudamérica. En la época actual tampoco es rentable cultivar trigo sin maquinaria. Creo que a nadie le sorprende esto y no por ello piensa que eso sea una razón para que el trigo suba de precio.

Finalmente, creo que hemos demostrado (sin mariconadas, como le gusta decir) que los precios de TioGilito no son los mejores del mercado, y que una cosa es entender de numismática y otra el tener contactos en el mundo de los metales para obtener los mejores precios.


----------



## Buster (19 Feb 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> El euro desaparecerá -tarde o temprano- pero la plata siempre tendrá un valor intrínseco.



El mundo también desparecerá, tarde o temprano, así que la plata no vale de nada.


----------



## Domin (19 Feb 2009)

Pues yo tambien espero que Tiogilito888 reconsidere su decisión ya que es un gusto leerle, y tener en el foro a alguien que tiene tantos conocimientos sobre los metales, ya que cuando tengas una duda tienes a un experto que te la puede solucionar, asi que como he dicho antes ojala no se valla y si lo hace pues espero que le valla muy bien.

Un saludo


----------



## Aferro (19 Feb 2009)

Hola.
Yo personalmente deseo que TiGilito no nos abandone. Su experiencia y consejos son muy apreciados en este foro. Espero que reconsidere su decisión y desee seguir "discutiendo" con otros foreros.

Saludos.


----------



## 4motion (19 Feb 2009)

A mi me parecen buenos sus aportes, ahora bien no voy a pedir a nadie que se quede si no esta agusto en el foro, lo siento yo asi. En cuanto al oro o plata me mantengo en tener mi capital mas vinculado al oro que a la plata y tengo mis propias razones que veremos si son acertadas o equivocadas, tener en cuenta que tiogilito tampoco es dios y ni creo que pretenda serlo.

Si usted decide irse sus razones tendra y se las respeto.

Fue un placer leerle y aprender con sus aportaciones.


----------



## merche400 (19 Feb 2009)

ostis!!!

En solidaridad con tiogilito, yo tambien dejo este foro.

Así pues... hasta pronto....


----------



## Buster (19 Feb 2009)

Con un poco de suerte a ver si los spammers también se solidarizan...


----------



## carloszorro (19 Feb 2009)

Yo solicito al señor tiogilito que se quede.Una solucion mejor seria no responder a las personas que insultan,dejarlas aisladas,es lo que merecen.


----------



## dx3 (19 Feb 2009)

Yo también abandono el foro (y eso que soy un experto en monedas de plata), para que me molesto en comentar.


----------



## Depeche (19 Feb 2009)

Yo tambien me solidarizo con tiogilito,creo que es una gran pérdida para el foro, espero que lo reconsidere y no nos abandone,sus conocimientos són necesarios para el foro.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (19 Feb 2009)

Vaya éxodo.
Primero Tiogilito y ahora los ejpertos.

Estimado Tiogilito:
Guardo sus comentarios como oro (o plata) en paño para el futuro. Este foro pierde mucho sin usted. Espero que regrese en el futuro, incluso en forma de pompero, porque nos ha dejado huérfanos.


----------



## andion (19 Feb 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Señores, ha sido un placer conocerles.



Siento tu decisión.
Perdemos con tu ausencia. 
Sin mariconadas........
Salud
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VxPV6X6Hf6U&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VxPV6X6Hf6U&hl=es&fs=1" ****="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## andion (19 Feb 2009)

19/02/09
*Mexicana Peñoles busca opciones de refinación por huelga*

La minera mexicana Peñoles está buscando enviar metales al extranjero para procesar, debido a la huelga que afecta a su planta refinadora, dijo el miércoles la compañía.

Unos 300 trabajadores en la sección de refinación de su complejo MetMex, que maneja más del 90% del oro y la plata de México, en el norte del país, se fueron a huelga el 8 de febrero, en demanda de salarios más altos.

Otros 900 trabajadores aceptaron una oferta salarial de la empresa y siguen trabajando en el área de procesos de metales básicos.

"Sé que hay avances, ya sé que se han hecho pruebas de diferente tipo a nivel operativo (...) a ver qué alternativas puede haber para esto", dijo Leopoldo López, portavoz de la empresa, al referirse a las opciones para los metales.

La empresa ha admitido que podría usar esta opción para cumplir con las órdenes de algunos clientes, si es que la huelga se prolonga más o si se agotan sus reservas de oro y plata.

López no pudo informar cuánto durarían los inventarios.
MetMex es la mayor planta procesadora de metales en América Latina y el principal productor de plata refinada del mundo.
Peñoles, cuya unidad Fresnillo administra una de las mayores minas de plata en el mundo, dijo que está procesando una pequeña cantidad de metales de sus propios depósitos y de otras empresas.

Un consejo de la gubernamental Secretaría del Trabajo está en proceso de decidir si la huelga es legal. Si el consejo falla a favor de la empresa, los trabajadores tendrán que regresar a su trabajo, dijo López.

Fuente / Reuters
• • • • • mineria chilena • • • • •


----------



## Monsterspeculator (19 Feb 2009)

A estas hora, en el diario,

Plata -2,91%
Oro -1,39%

Creo que ilustra bien que la plata es más volátil.


Desde el 1 de enero:

Plata +44%
Oro +24%

Desde hace 52 semanas:

Plata -5,4%
Oro +22,5%

Creo que estos datos son muy ilustrativos. Medítenlos.


----------



## elias2 (20 Feb 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> A estas hora, en el diario,
> 
> Plata -2,91%
> Oro -1,39%
> ...



Si señor Monsterspeculator, tiene usted razon, pero recuerde que rentabilidades pasadas no aseguran rentabilidades futuras.
Meditelo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (20 Feb 2009)

elias2 dijo:


> Si señor Monsterspeculator, tiene usted razon, pero recuerde que rentabilidades pasadas no aseguran rentabilidades futuras.
> Meditelo.



En eso, creo, que deberíamos estar todos de acuerdo. Y las rentabilidades sólo se obtienen cuando se ha vendido...Los que compramos como seguro las rentabilidades nos preocupan menos.


----------



## wolfy (20 Feb 2009)

elias2 dijo:


> Si señor Monsterspeculator, tiene usted razon, pero recuerde que rentabilidades pasadas no aseguran rentabilidades futuras.
> Meditelo.



Pues el Oro y la Plata hoy andan en Subida Libre, y mas concretamente el Oro rozando los 1000$.


----------



## puntodecontrol (20 Feb 2009)

madre mia hoy lo que esta subiendo.....


----------



## Buster (20 Feb 2009)

CO2 dijo:


> Por cierto, gracias a los dinamiteros-trolls, han habido respuestas muy buenas...



Si sigues los hilos donde se originaron las discusiones verás que no fueron los "dinamiteros-trolls" quienes empezaron insultando y faltando. No digo que luego la cosa no degenerara y acabara la cosa fatal por todos lados pero al César lo que es del César.


----------



## elias2 (20 Feb 2009)

wolfy dijo:


> Pues el Oro y la Plata hoy andan en Subida Libre, y mas concretamente el Oro rozando los 1000$.



No, no se confundan, yo soy tan defensor del oro como de la plata.
Pero hay que usar el sentido comun, que la plata haya resultado peor que el oro no significa que en el futuro sea asi.
Yo las veo como dos cosas complementarias. Yo tengo muy poca plata, pero porque soy conservador, a la plata le veo mucha mas valor que actualmente tiene, al oro tambien, pero menos en comparacion.
Me gustaria que se discutiesen estos temas sin acaloramientos, como entre amigos. Desde luego todos perdemos con discusiones que derivan en enfrentamientos inutiles.

Saludos a los que estan y a los que no.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (20 Feb 2009)

elias2 dijo:


> No, no se confundan, yo soy tan defensor del oro como de la plata.
> Pero hay que usar el sentido comun, que la plata haya resultado peor que el oro no significa que en el futuro sea asi.
> Yo las veo como dos cosas complementarias. Yo tengo muy poca plata, pero porque soy conservador, a la plata le veo mucha mas valor que actualmente tiene, al oro tambien, pero menos en comparacion.
> Me gustaria que se discutiesen estos temas sin acaloramientos, como entre amigos. Desde luego todos perdemos con discusiones que derivan en enfrentamientos inutiles.
> ...



Elias: Creo que no has entendido el sentido de mi post. Lo único que quiero hacer ver no es que la plata o el oro evolucionen comparativamente mejor o peor. Lo que intento ilustrar es que la plata es más volátil que el oro. Algo que, por supuesto, es de sobra conocido pero que algunos aquí insistieron en negar. La ecuación es simple: A mayor perfil de riesgo, mayor proporción de plata.


----------



## puntodecontrol (20 Feb 2009)

Como el oro rompa la barrera de los 1000 y la plata 15 o meten un ostion pa arriba, o pa abajo... aunque creo que ira pa arriba


----------



## Pasoplatero (20 Feb 2009)

*Chollos*

En Ebay, cada vez hay menos incautos pasamonedas:

El día 10 de febrero, este primo regaló en venta directa un paquete de un kilo de plata a 4,71 euros cada moneda: 

LOTE INVERSION 1 KG DE PLATA EN MONEDAS*QUEDAN 2 LOTES* en venta en eBay.es (finaliza el 10-feb-09 01:32:04 H.Esp)

(ya había regalado al mismo precio varios paquetes similares, espero que algún forero se aprovechara)

Hoy, le acaban de quitar otro igual de las manos por 5,77 euros la pieza, permitiendo pujas:

LOTE INVERSION 1 KG DE PLATA EN MONEDAS *ULTIMO LOTE* en venta en eBay.es (finaliza el 20-feb-09 16:47:54 H.Esp)

Hay mucho pasamonedas (que no numismático como bien definió EL) que no sabe lo que tiene en la trastienda.

_Edito para poner el precio actual: A 11,43 que está ahora mismo la plata, el precio de la plata de cada moneda es exactamente 5,59 euros_


----------



## puntodecontrol (20 Feb 2009)

en ebay he pillao chollitos como
Kokaburras 2009 2oz por 27 € o monedas bullion por 15$


----------



## wolfy (20 Feb 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Como el oro rompa la barrera de los 1000 y la plata 15 o meten un ostion pa arriba, o pa abajo... aunque creo que ira pa arriba




Pues a partir de hoy Veremos. Yo apuesto pa´rriba

Fuente: Ig markets

Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
España 35 7582 7600 18:48 -19 
Wall Street 7317 7321 18:48 -153 
Alemania 30 4007.5 4009.5 18:48 -39.0 
Fórex contado EUR/USD 1.27630 1.27650 18:48 0.00900 
Crudo Brent 4208 4219 18:48 -127 
Oro al contado 1000.00 1000.50 18:48 25.85 
Euro STOKK 50 2005.5 2007.5 18:48


Añado:

Oro al contado 1001.58 1002.08 18:52 

...y sigue, y sigue

Oro al contado 1006.20 1006.70 18:54 

Entrará la mano de dios a Controlarlo????? Apuesto que sí. Aunque en mi opinion creo que no podra hacer mucho.

Un saludo


----------



## 4motion (20 Feb 2009)

wolfy dijo:


> Pues a partir de hoy Veremos. Yo apuesto pa´rriba
> 
> Fuente: Ig markets
> 
> ...



La mano de dios tiene cada vez menos dedos y lo saben, se les va el oro de las manos y lo que me alegro oyga.


----------



## elias2 (20 Feb 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> A mayor perfil de riesgo, mayor proporción de plata.



Completamente de acuerdo


----------



## spam (20 Feb 2009)

Desde luego, es una lástima que tiogilito888 nos abandone, pues para mí, y creo que para muchos, es el referente en cuanto a metales en este foro, y desde luego lamento profundamente no poder seguir contando con sus comentarios.

Ojalá lo repiense. En cualquier caso contrario, gracias por todo y le deseamos lo mejor.


----------



## JAD (22 Feb 2009)

Yo entre aquí hace por tiogilito888 la verdad apenas tengo tiempo de leer mucho por lo que me limitaba a leer sus intervenciones y poco más. Espero que lo reconsidere. 

También podría decirnos por privado si en algún otro foro podríamos disfrutar de sus conocimientos. También podría ser por medio de un blog. Gracias por todo en cualquier caso.

Un saludo.


----------



## Perchas (22 Feb 2009)

Se quedan los mediocres causantes de la espantá de "Tio Gilito", gracias señor por sus magnificas aportaciones.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (22 Feb 2009)

Enhorabuena a buster, lonchafinismo y pomperitos.

HABÉIS CONSEGUIDO QUE ESTE HILO SEA UNA PUTA MIERDA.

La figura de tiogilito se hace enorme ante vuestra mediocridad.

Hasta nunca.


----------



## Germain (22 Feb 2009)

Pues sí, porque había conseguido aficionarme un poco a la numismática gracias a sus posts. Una lástima.


----------



## Buster (22 Feb 2009)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Enhorabuena a buster, lonchafinismo y pomperitos.
> 
> HABÉIS CONSEGUIDO QUE ESTE HILO SEA UNA PUTA MIERDA.
> 
> ...



Por la parte que me toca, de nada, y que te vaya bien.


----------



## Krugerrand (22 Feb 2009)

Ýo era lector de este hilo y aprendí mucho con Monsterspeculator y Tiogilito.
Ahora no vale la pena entrar. Es una lástima.

Sr.Buster: Usted tiene la arrogancia de los acomplejados. Va a ser muy infeliz en la vida con esa actitud.


----------



## Buster (22 Feb 2009)

Krugerrand dijo:


> Ýo era lector de este hilo y aprendí mucho con Monsterspeculator y Tiogilito.
> Ahora no vale la pena entrar. Es una lástima.
> 
> Sr.Buster: Usted tiene la arrogancia de los acomplejados. Va a ser muy infeliz en la vida con esa actitud.



¿Acomplejado por qué si se puede saber?

Yo suelo contestar siempre con educación. No todos los que cruzan palabras conmigo pueden decir lo mismo. Tú mismo.

Si realmente quieres saber de lo que hablas te conmino a que leas mis posts y así puedas dar una opinión sobre mi persona con algo más de objetividad. De momento hablas por hablar. Aunque claro, eso requiere tiempo y el insulto es el camino más rápido y fácil de respuesta.


----------



## carloszorro (27 Feb 2009)

La plata bajando!!!biennnnn
donde esta el soporte????? 10$? 12$?
Es que voy a salir de caza de nuevo,a la caza de la plata :


----------



## hijodeputa (28 Feb 2009)

Mirad que preciosidad de moneda.


----------



## Germain (28 Feb 2009)

Preciosa. La verdad es que en caso de madmax a mí me daría hasta pena deshacerme de mis pandas y kookaburras.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Feb 2009)

hijodeputa dijo:


> Mirad que preciosidad de moneda.



Je,je,je,...¿ya utilizas los billetes de papel de envoltorio?


----------



## puntodecontrol (1 Mar 2009)

hijodeputa dijo:


> Mirad que preciosidad de moneda.



Joe, preciosa, QUE ENVIDA....

Alguien me venda una suelta o me la cambia por una filarmonica???
Esque paso de hacer un pedido a alemania para una / un par de pandas pues me salen mas los gastos de envio... :-S


----------



## 4motion (1 Mar 2009)

hijodeputa dijo:


> Mirad que preciosidad de moneda.



Bonito contraste, Lo antiguo con Lo Nuevo


----------



## zipote_ca (1 Mar 2009)

1oz Ag= 50€ , opino igual , pero para ¿cuando?.


----------



## PepitoFeliz (1 Mar 2009)

zipote_ca dijo:


> 1oz Ag= 50€ , opino igual , pero para ¿cuando?.



Eso no lo veremos. 

Sólamente hay dos alternativas: 

A - El sistema económico actual se va a la mierda y veremos billetes de diez millones de euros. Oseasé, esa onza de plata pasará a valer diez millones de euros de la noche a la mañana. Sin pasos intermedios. Será el MadMax 

B - El sistema económico es más fuerte de lo que creemos y aguanta. Por lo que esa onza de plata oscilará entre 10 - 30 euros hasta que nuestros bisnietos se jubilen.

Yo opto por la A.


----------



## puntodecontrol (1 Mar 2009)

Y la C??

C - La economia se recupera pero la plata al escasear sube su valor pues muchos sectores dependen de ella para seguir adelante y valdra 50 €


----------



## muyuu (2 Mar 2009)

¿Los pandas dónde los habéis comprado?


----------



## Deudor (3 Mar 2009)

Bloomberg.com: News


----------



## carloszorro (3 Mar 2009)

Conoceis esta pagina venta oro, comprar oro, cotizacion oro, wibp2000.es ???
Es de España y tienen el kg de plata a 349 €
me parece demasiado barato,¿alguien tiene informacion sobre ella?


----------



## puntodecontrol (3 Mar 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> Conoceis esta pagina venta oro, comprar oro, cotizacion oro, wibp2000.es ???
> Es de España y tienen el kg de plata a 349 €
> me parece demasiado barato,¿alguien tiene informacion sobre ella?



Ni idea, pero al tener direccion, alguien de barna puede ir.
De todos modos, la web lleva tiempo online porque tiene PR, asi que no ha sido creada hace poco para estafar a la gente.

Saludos.

PD: Tengo en venta 20 filarmonicas de tubo, si a alguien le interesa, que me mande privi;-)


----------



## Gamu (3 Mar 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> Conoceis esta pagina venta oro, comprar oro, cotizacion oro, wibp2000.es ???
> Es de España y tienen el kg de plata a 349 €
> me parece demasiado barato,¿alguien tiene informacion sobre ella?



he llamado y ese es el precio al que te venden la granalla. Con lo que tampoco te sale tan barata.

Si quieres que te la fundan en lingotes, tienes que pagarles bastante. Por un lingote de 250gr te piden 60 euros aprox por la fundición, aparte del precio de la plata.


----------



## manusan (3 Mar 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> he llamado y ese es el precio al que te venden la granalla. Con lo que tampoco te sale tan barata.
> 
> Si quieres que te la fundan en lingotes, tienes que pagarles bastante. Por un lingote de 250gr te piden 60 euros aprox por la fundición, aparte del precio de la plata.



Es la misma mecánica que siguen los proveedores de metales preciosos para joyeria etc. Precio de plata + iva en caso de granalla y + hechuras en caso de lingotes. SEMPSA trabaja igual aunque sino recuerdo mal el lingote de kilo tenia una hechura de 40 y pico euros.


----------



## Usillos (3 Mar 2009)

Dos cosillas.

¿Por qué razón hay monedas de plata de 1 oz que valen más baratas (libertades, diners, eagles, filarmónicas) que otras (pandas, britannia)?. ¿Es por mayor producción?.

Y otra, recomendad algún libro o catalogo o documental o lo que sea sobre el tema este.


----------



## esseri (3 Mar 2009)

*Y precios ???*



andion dijo:


> Ciode en Spain....Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de aquí en alemania.
> Es lo que te puedo recomendar........



Sé k la kalidad será un tema súper-relativo...pero , en ese kontexto ( y por supuesto, m agenciaré alguien solvente k m pueda supervisar kualkier operazión... : Ké t pareze komprar plata en Marruekos ? // y ké medidas d kalidad debo kontemplar , kaso d finalmente komprar solo ??? )
Un saludo y grazias


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Mar 2009)

Usillos dijo:


> Dos cosillas.
> 
> ¿Por qué razón hay monedas de plata de 1 oz que valen más baratas (libertades, diners, eagles, filarmónicas) que otras (pandas, britannia)?. ¿Es por mayor producción?.
> 
> Y otra, recomendad algún libro o catalogo o documental o lo que sea sobre el tema este.



Algunas monedas se pagan más porque son más conocidas internacionalmente, tienen más demanda, tienen más potencial numismático, más tradición y solera, mayor o menor tirada, tienen valor facial, están acuñados por una casa de la moneda, son de un país u otro, son más bonitas o menos, otras son rounds que se pagan menos, ...

También a veces según el momento en que las hayan comprado las han conseguido a mejor o peor precio,...

Personalmente prefiero moneda americana, por ejemplo los eagles. La crisis financiera va a petar por allí y en ese caso habrá mucha demanda americana de moneda yanqui.


----------



## Gamu (4 Mar 2009)

manusan dijo:


> Es la misma mecánica que siguen los proveedores de metales preciosos para joyeria etc. Precio de plata + iva en caso de granalla y + hechuras en caso de lingotes. SEMPSA trabaja igual aunque sino recuerdo mal el lingote de kilo tenia una hechura de 40 y pico euros.



hice los cálculos al vuelo mientras hablaba con la chica, y sale mejor comprar monedas bullion. Y muchisimo mejor comprar monedas circuladas de plata. Duros, monedas de 100 de franco, quarters americanos, etc.


----------



## PepitoFeliz (4 Mar 2009)

hijodeputa dijo:


> Mirad que preciosidad de moneda.



¡Qué mamón que eres! *¿Ya la vendes?*

Creo que Puntodecontrol te la compraba por aquí...

25 euracos... ¡no está mal!


----------



## puntodecontrol (4 Mar 2009)

PepitoFeliz dijo:


> ¡Qué mamón que eres! *¿Ya la vendes?*
> 
> Creo que Puntodecontrol te la compraba por aquí...
> 
> 25 euracos... ¡no está mal!



Si, yo la queria, pero ya pille unas por ebay...
Ebay es tu amigo, pues hay gente que pone mal la descripcion de los articulos y las pujas acaban muy baratitas...

No veais como me jode, pues un tio puso unas britannias y la subasta acaba un sabado a las 11:30 de la noche y NADIE las compro.... y el precio era de 0,99+ 5 € de gastos de envio por 3 britannias,...


----------



## muyuu (4 Mar 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Si, yo la queria, pero ya pille unas por ebay...
> Ebay es tu amigo, pues hay gente que pone mal la descripcion de los articulos y las pujas acaban muy baratitas...
> 
> No veais como me jode, pues un tio puso unas britannias y la subasta acaba un sabado a las 11:30 de la noche y NADIE las compro.... y el precio era de 0,99+ 5 € de gastos de envio por 3 britannias,...



Ya, pero en ebay te pueden dar el palo bastante fácilmente... lo de la reputación vale a medias.


----------



## puntodecontrol (4 Mar 2009)

muyuu dijo:


> Ya, pero en ebay te pueden dar el palo bastante fácilmente... lo de la reputación vale a medias.



Cierto, pero hay monedas mas dificil de falsificar, y mas aun si tienes algunas orginales de ellas y puedes comparas y hacerles pruebas si son o no autenticas.
Aun asi, la primera norma en ebay al comprar metales es NO comprar a chinos


----------



## muyuu (4 Mar 2009)

¿Cuánto cae el valor de .999 a .900? hay un peso chileno en ebay de 1910  y son .900 de pureza.


----------



## puntodecontrol (4 Mar 2009)

muyuu dijo:


> ¿Cuánto cae el valor de .999 a .900? hay un peso chileno en ebay de 1910  y son .900 de pureza.



Pues usando matematica un 9,99% ;-)


----------



## muyuu (4 Mar 2009)

CHILE, Un (1) Peso 1910 Silver LOOK NO RESERVE en venta en eBay.es (finaliza el 04-mar-09 20:54:08 H.Esp) 

Va por 3 US$ y está en Barcelona.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Mar 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Pues usando matematica un 9,99% ;-)



No. 

Cae un 9,9099099099099...%, esto es, practicamente un 9,91%


----------



## tiogilito888 (17 Mar 2009)

Me decido a escribir unas lineas habida cuenta de la INTERESADA DESINFORMACIÓN que están emitiendo algunos foreros, y a la que creo que hay que poner coto.

He seguido el foro parcialmente (desde mi ordenador tengo baneados a 4 foreros y estoy bastante ocupado en mi actividad profesional). Sé que algunos me habrán puesto a parir, y habrán emitido falsedades y argumentaciones tortíceras de mis exposiciones. 

Y en la medida de lo posible no pretendo defenderme la que a fecha de hoy tengo meridianamente claro la cantidad de apoyo que he recibido por parte de innumerables foreros, que con su cálido afecto motivan mi regreso a estos lares, sin todavía definirme sobre la continuidad de la misma.

En este caso reafirmo que el AUTÉNTICO OBJETIVO de mis comentarios es que los foreros se DIVIERTAN, y que puedan APRENDER -en la medida en la que, modestamente, algo pueda yo enseñar-, para cuestionarse por ellos mismos cuál es la mejor inversión que se amolda a sus intereses y necesidades futuras. El interés crematístico en la venta de monedas es absolutamente residual, y desde aqui anuncio que ya no pondré ningún anuncio más en el hilo respectivo a tal efecto.

Sinceramente, desde hace unos días no he aprendido absolutamente nada en el mundo de la plata en este foro: ha habido peleítas de patio de escuela, y alguna mención expresa a la puta pipa...pero eso es todo. Cuando se carece de razón y argumentos; se tiene una limitada dialéctica y se acude a la sempiterna retórica...el foro decae, y mucho. Y me reitero que intento decirlo desde una perspectiva objetiva: se pierde el tiempo sin fructíferas aportaciones.

Respecto a algunas controversias que califico como baladíes:

1.- Metal precioso/dinero fiat: 

Esta muy claro que el primero es dinero y el segundo es papel (en el mejor caso) al que la sociedad -todavía, y quizá por no mucho tiempo más- le atribuye un valor.

A los escépticos habría que enseñarles un billete de CINCO BILLONES (5.000.000.000.000,00) de marcos de la República de Weimar y decirles que en su pico de hiperinflación (hace unos 85 años), tenían un valor de cambio de un poco más que un dólar de EUA.

Ese mismo dólar fue definido en el Money Act de 1792 como una moneda que contenía aproximadamente unos 26 gramos de plata en aleación (en consonancia con el "Spanish Milled Dollar", que tuvo curso legal en los Estados Unidos de América). Desde la época, el US$ ha perdido más del 97% de su valor..y eso teniendo en cuenta que las reservas de oro estimadas que posee la FED las destinara como contravalor a los dólares emitidos...si no fuera así el dólar, literalmente sólo valdría por su valor calorífico como combustible...como ya ocurrió en la Alemania de Weimar.

Seguir discutiendo sobre el tema lo encuentro baldío. Los billetes están hechos de fibras de algodón (principalmente) y las monedas de oro, plata y platino. Considero innecesario prodigarse más al respecto.

2.- Oro/plata, ¿cuál de los dos metales tiene más potencial?.

Creo que nadie, medianamente serio, en el sector de los metales puede decir que la plata no tiene más potencial que el oro. Es cierto que tiene más volatilidad, pero mucho más potencial.

Entre otras cosas la plata no ha llegado a su máximo histórico de 1980...ni de lejos. Y las reservas de plata desde 1980 están disminuyendo año a año (se consumen de las reservas aproximadamente 160 millones de onzas troy anualmente)...mientras que las reservas de oro aumentan cada año en cifras absolutas. De hecho muchos analistas infieren que existen más reservas de oro sobre la superfície de la tierra, que de plata.

Y eso sin aducir ratios históricos de valor, ratios de existencia de reservas, ratios de producción, ratios de coste de producción por onza, etc...que no quiero aburriros.

En el sector de inversión minera se habla de un potencial a dos años de 2.000 US$ la onza troy de oro y de 35 US$ la onza troy de plata. Realmente nadie sabe el valor, pero es interesante que se atribuye a la plata más potencial. 

A estos precios actuales, es bastante rentable producir oro en muchas minas...pero inviable la producción de plata como actividad primaria en la gran mayoría de minas.

El tiempo será juez implacable a mis palabras.

3.- Monedas españolas/ "mierdamonedas".

Estoy cansado de dicho argumento por foreros que no tienen ni puta idea de numismática, ni de plata...es realmente así, y de esta forma debo enunciarlo.

Las monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco son monedas muy dignas, con un contenido de un 80% de plata. Han sido un refugio de capital durante muchos años, y lo seguirán siendo. Se emitieron casi 76.000.000 de piezas en los casi 5 años que duró la producción -de 1966 a 1970-. Actualmente pronostico -que quede claro la inexistencia de cifras fidedignas- que debe quedar una moneda disponible por cada español.

Muchas se fundieron para hacer platería industrial y joyas...sin tener que importar plata con el pago de los correspondientes aranceles, portes (los seguros son caros) y el I.V.A. 
A principios de los años 80, el Estado español estaba técnicamente en bancarrota, y se exportaron a Suiza ingentes cantidades de plata para obtener divisas. Esa plata eran las reservas del BdE...con lo que imagino que dichas monedas habrán sido fundidas para crear lingotes -de esos que tanto apasionan a algún forero- de Credit Suisse y los bancos que formaban UBS (antes de la fusión entre ellos).

Yo he ganado un 2.900% (18.000 % T.A.E. aproximadamente, si habeis leído bien, dieciocho mil por ciento de Tipo Anual Efectivo...o como gilipollescamente definen algunos economistas Tasa Anual Equivalente) con la venta de alguna moneda de Franco. Es una moneda común fácilmente adquirible...pero existen unas variantes determinadas, que son escasísimas. Compré las monedas a un profesional, y se las vendí a otro profesional que sabía lo que compraba (paradójicamete el único "amateur" era yo...).

Y respecto a los duros...eso ya me toca la moral. Los duros de plata son monedas preciosas que tenemos la enorme suerte de poder adquirir a precios de derribo. Es un lujo, poder adquirir piezas de plata de casi 140 años por el precio de un cubata en una discoteca...y algunos lo sabemos y vamos acumulando.

De los aproximadamente 40 tipos de duros de plata de 1869 a 1899, con sus variantes hay algunos muy baratos...casi regalados, que incomprensiblemente valen menos que las onzas de plata modernas. En cambio otros, sí valen dinero.

Si alguien tiene un duro de plata auténtico de 1869 en calidad "SC" brillo espejo original, creo que le podría encontrar cliente que se lo cambiara por 150 krugerrands (contienen 1 onza de oro puro) de Sudáfrica...y sin preguntar demasiado ni regatear en la transacción. Lo garantizo. 

Estos precios por mí citados no son los del catálogo...pero es que uno no puede gastarse 15€ en un libro y creérse automáticamente un experto. En ocasiones hay que aprender a moderar esos egos -algo que a mí también me cuesta sobremanera-.

Realmente, de monedas se puede hablar con todo aquel que pueda aportar algo...o tenga interés en aprender. Pero en todo caso hay que desestimar los necios posts de aquellos que emiten comentarios sin tener ni la más remota idea. Encuentro abominable la desinformación interesada de foreros absolutamente legos en la materia.

4.- Monedas bullion/no bullion.

Las monedas por antonomasia e historia, son las que tienen una aleación de metales preciosos y otro metal que ayuda a darles dureza (principalmente el cobre).

Las monedas más caras no son nunca bullion, eso es una realidad.

Minusvalorar una onza de ocho escudos de oro respecto a una Filarmónica de oro puro es de una absoluta idiocia. Sólo un gilipolla integral podría recurrir a la imbecilidad de que la primera como es de ley 0.875 de oro, debería valer menos que la segunda.

Se me ha acusado de ser un acérrimo defensor de la moneda patria...y es algo de que corroboro y me siento orgulloso de ello. ¿Si no defendemos los españoles nuestra moneda, quién coño lo va a hacer?...¿los oligarcas rusos que las compran como si fueran churros?, ¿...los banqueros alemanes?,...¿...los empresarios americanos?. 

Todos estos tipos que he citado sé positivamente que compran estas monedas...y lo jodido es que también sé quién se las vende. Y me da rabia... Pero no es envidia, sino desazón por los cuatro semianalfabetos que fomentan la venta de moneda de moneda bullion de oro, mientras que mucha de nuestra moneda histórica se va al exterior.

Joder...si es que con la última subida del oro, las alfonsinas se están yendo fuera. La gente de aquí sólo desea tener como referencia el peso del gramo, mientras que en el extranjero valoran la calidad de la pieza y, por supuesto, su valor histórico y numismático.

Y mientras aquí, la gente solicitando monedas de oro y de plata puros...Y me ratifico en que invertir en "bullion" no está mal, pero sin perder la perspectiva sobre nuestra moneda...que es infinitamente mejor a las novedades en metal puro...

Comparar una onza de Carlos III con un krugerrand es como comparar a Wagner con los hermanos Muñoz (Estopa)...a ver si el personal se da cuenta de una puta vez. Que cada cual invierta en aquello que le dé la realísima gana, pero no admito analogías ni equiparaciones absurdas aportadas para disimular la absoluta carencia de conocimientos sobre el ámbito a tratar.

Estoy ofuscado tras la última parte de mi comentario...y me dejo muchos temas en el tintero: estrategias de inversión, analogías históricas, inversión/seguro, monedas a sobreponderar, el tema de los lingotes, cómo convertirse en un "major dealer", ratios de inversión entre metales, etc...quizá en postreros comentarios, si éstos llegaran.

Pero una cosa ha de quedar diáfana: lo importante es que podais forjar un criterio propio en base a una información veraz, que no esté contaminada por los desidératum viciados de comentaristas que únicamente pretenden colmar su egolatría pero no aprender de una materia que no dominan y nunca dominarán...sencillamente porque no son apasionados de la misma.

Divertíos, leed, aprended, pensad, recapacitad sobre vuestro perfil psicológico y de inversión...y cuando hayais destilado toda la información UNICAMENTE VOSOTROS definireis de forma certera cuál es la mejor de las inversiones.

Y por supuesto...llegará un momento en que tengais que vender ese metal, no os quepa duda. Para maximizar se deberá vender en el futuro. Pero la casa se comienza por los cimientos...y el mejor basamento es el autoconocimiento de vosotros mismos como inversores. 

Para mí es mucho más meritorio aquel que compra 2 monedas de Franco cada semana porque no tiene más dinero, que quien compra 10 kilos de oro de una tacada y no compra más, porque cree que ya tiene hechos los deberes...Como podreis observar yo soy un romántico de las inversiones, pero cuando corresponda, seré taxativo en la desinversión, os lo aseguro.

Como colofón a este post os diré que NUNCA OS ENCOÑEIS CON NINGUNA INVERSIÓN, ya que todo tiene un precio. Si os enamorais de algunas monedas y no las quereis enajenar, ya no son una inversión...sino una adquisición sin potencial productivo más que la autosatisfacción (lo que en sí, no está nada mal).

Un saludo a todos...incluso a los desinformadores que tengo ignorados. Ya no vendrá de eso...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 Mar 2009)

Bienvenido de nuevo TioGilito.

Nos alegramos que al menos haya estado leyéndonos en sus vacaciones.

No deje que su pasión por la moneda española y la numismática le enturbie su inversión. Y modere su lenguaje que arranca ya con insultos anónimos. Estoy seguro que no son necesarios para su argumentación.

Bienvenido de nuevo.


----------



## segundaresidencia (17 Mar 2009)

Hola tio gilito, un placer volver a leerte, muchas gracias por escribir, todos aprendemos de tus comentarios y aportaciones, hay gente que viene aqui a hacer negocios e insultar ,pero bueno ,la gente les va conociendo y el tiempo les pondra en su sitio.
Yo decidi dejar el foro porque veia que el unico beneficio era para cierto forero que pretendia vender monedas de oro,cuando creo que es para transmitir informacion (como tu haces), y si tu vendes monedas en el foro, lo veo hasta justo ,porque lo que aportas y fomentas no es un negocio es una cultura de numismatica, lo veo como un "peaje" perfectamente licito.
Un saludo y bienvenido


----------



## segundaresidencia (17 Mar 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Minusvalorar una onza de ocho escudos de oro respecto a una Filarmónica de oro puro es de una absoluta idiocia. Sólo un gilipolla integral podría recurrir a la imbecilidad de que la primera como es de ley 0.875 de oro, debería valer menos que la segunda.



tiogilito, podrias hablarnos de las de 8 escudos, el otro dia pille una en madrid por 675 euros de la ceca de santa fe,doy por sentado que compre caro y de esa ceca sera de las que mas haya,pero bueno ,la vi y fue amor a primera vista, ¿cual seria un precio justo??
se que es santa fe,porque lo ponia en el cartoncillo,no por otra cosa
mira
http://img02.picoodle.com/img/img02/3/3/16/segundaresidencia/f_Explorar000m_f5b7271.jpg


http://img02.picoodle.com/img/img02/3/3/16/segundaresidencia/f_Explorar000m_ff1067f.jpg
EDITO; me parece que fueron 700 leuros


----------



## tiogilito888 (17 Mar 2009)

Y para que conste: entre los ignorados no están Platapillao, ni su alter ego Platapillau.

Hasta me parecen muy graciosos esos paletos crónicos y clónicos.

Tan sólo un pequeño consejo: si los duros que poseen están grasientos, se les ha de dar un bañito de una solución de amoníaco. Y si luego quedan demasiado "blanquecinos", se les bañará con la correspondiente imprimación para obtener la adecuada pátina...tan sólo hay que saber un poquito de alquimia...


----------



## VOTIN (17 Mar 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Y para que conste: entre los ignorados no están Platapillao, ni su alter ego Platapillau.
> 
> Hasta me parecen muy graciosos esos paletos crónicos y clónicos.
> 
> Tan sólo un pequeño consejo: si los duros que poseen están grasientos, se les ha de dar un bañito de una solución de amoníaco. Y si luego quedan demasiado "blanquecinos", se les bañará con la correspondiente imprimación para obtener la adecuada pátina...tan sólo hay que saber un poquito de alquimia...



Si no tenemos amoniaco ¿vale mearse encima?
es que como llevan la imagen de PACO igual SECOND HOME se enfanda..........


----------



## segundaresidencia (17 Mar 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si no tenemos amoniaco ¿vale mearse encima?
> es que como llevan la imagen de PACO igual SECOND HOME se enfanda..........



no tio ,yo no me enfado, el de caballo se usaba para esos menesteres ¿no?
saludos


----------



## tiogilito888 (17 Mar 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si no tenemos amoniaco ¿vale mearse encima?
> es que como llevan la imagen de PACO igual SECOND HOME se enfanda..........



Bueno, en el anverso está Francisco Franco Bahamonde, Jefe del Estado español hasta su muerte (nadie tuvo capacidad, ni valor para destituirlo en vida). Pero en el reverso están los distintos reinos históricos que constituyen el Estado español...y creo que no hay motivo para mearse en ellos.

Si no tienes...te esperas a que abra el Lidl, y por menos de medio euro te compras una botellita.

A los hermanos Platapillau, sí que les consentiría que utilizaran el orín, ya que comprendo que en su pedanía no tienen hipermercado alguno.


----------



## segundaresidencia (17 Mar 2009)

hablando de Franco a ver si sabeis donde estuve hace un par de fines de semana
pondre una foto a ver si acertais.
por cierto tengo que comentar que me dio algo de pena lo descuidado que lo tienen, estuvimos comiendo en la hospederia, un fin de semana muy bueno
recomiendo a todo el mundo da igual su ideologia politica a que se pasen por este fantastico sito, situado en un enclave privilegiado
me molesto que el funicular que sube a la cruz no funcionase segun ellos por peligro de desprendimientos, yo pense que a ese funicular le debe de faltar algun tipo de homologacion y con eso de la memoria historica pasen de gastarse el dinero en ponerlo bien,eso es lo que se me vino a la cabeza,de todas maneras,hay unas escaleras que suben hasta la cruz y tambien tenian prohibido el acceso por ellas, una putada


----------



## VOTIN (17 Mar 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Me decido a escribir unas lineas habida cuenta de la INTERESADA DESINFORMACIÓN que están emitiendo algunos foreros, y a la que creo que hay que poner coto.
> 
> He seguido el foro parcialmente (desde mi ordenador tengo baneados a 4 foreros y estoy bastante ocupado en mi actividad profesional). Sé que algunos me habrán puesto a parir, y habrán emitido falsedades y argumentaciones tortíceras de mis exposiciones. ..................
> 
> ...



*Manolete,si no sabes torear pa que te metes*
Te he dicho muchas veces que no te salgas del tema de las monedas.....
que cuando hablas de otras cosas haces EL TIO DE LA VARA................

T.A.E es la tasa de retorno o TASA ANUAL EQUIVALENTE por que en las operaciones de PRESTAMOS al sumar los gastos(seguros de pago,apertura del credito,etc)a los intereses DE LA OPERACION ,esa cantidad dara una TASA
REAL para comparar operaciones con distintos gastos e intereses.
O SEA una operacion puede ir al 4% de interes + 0 gastos de apertura
y otra al 2% interes y 3% de gastos apertura ,ponderandolas en el tiempo
nos daran distintos TAE.............A UN AÑO SERIA MEJOR LA 1º,PERO A 50 AÑOS LA SEGUNDA..........LOS TAE NOS COMPARAN LA OPERACION DE PRESTAMOS.....................

Recuerda ,tienes un pupitre esperandote en 3º de BUP o un rama 
DE ARBOL en la selva.................................
Te has pasao 3 pueblos del "FLORIDO PERSIL",.......


----------



## segundaresidencia (17 Mar 2009)

tio gilito ¿podrias hablarnos de precios , valor numismatico y demas de las de 8 escudos??
se que debe ser mogollon de extenso, pero podias hacerlo resumido??
gracias


----------



## VOTIN (17 Mar 2009)

Por cierto el sabado pasado estuve con HUGO SANCHEZ ,como nunca me intereso el
furbol no le hice caso.....hasta que no empezaron a acosarle para los autografos no me entere que era famoso.
Ya os contare ...............pero esto no viene a cuento,,,,,,


----------



## VOTIN (17 Mar 2009)

Si estais apretaos de pasta yo os compro las monedas de a 8 a 600 leuros


----------



## segundaresidencia (17 Mar 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si estais apretaos de pasta yo os compro las monedas de a 8 a 600 leuros



gracias,pero de momento no estoy "apretao", son preciosas, lo que me a chocado bastante es el canto, esta rayado, pero en vez de ser las rayas verticales a la moneda como si estuviese "extrusionada" , es que estan inclinadas,contarme algo de esas monedas, yo solo se que son muy bonitas


----------



## tiogilito888 (17 Mar 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> *Manolete,si no sabes torear pa que te metes*
> Te he dicho muchas veces que no te salgas del tema de las monedas.....
> que cuando hablas de otras cosas haces EL TIO DE LA VARA................
> 
> ...



Tontín, digo Votín...No he de bajar de ningún árbol. Siento que te joda que los demás ganen porcentajes para tí impensables.

Esta carnaza os la doy para los espabiladetes...yo nunca hablé de préstamo. Tan sólo de BENEFICIO...listillo. Era perfectamente conocedor de ambos conceptos...sino no los hubiera citado. Relée...

Lo que hice fue "anualizar" el beneficio que obtuve en unas pocas semanas, para hacerlo comparable con otras inversiones a las que se aplican dichos criterios.

El Tipo Anual Efectivo consiste en lo que yo realmente obtuve durante un año de forma real con mi inversión, teniendo en cuenta que lo obtuve en menos de ese año, luego no valdría realizar una regla de tres sin más...

Y por cierto, hay economistas discrepantes con esa concepción de que se llame "tasa" al tipo de interés. La "tasa" es, en esta acepción, la relación entre dos magnitudes, mientras que el tipo hace una referencia mucho más explicita al numeral relativo al interés porcentual.

La banca aplica la T.A.E. (o el T.A.E.) tanto a las operaciones de activo como de pasivo. No vayas tanto de listillo con definiciones macarrónicas que únicamente se refieren a préstamos. En mi operación no hubo comisiones ni ningún gasto adicional, tan sólo beneficio puro y duro en un plazo menor al año.

Tranquilo, Votín...no te pongas nervioso...tú también llegarás a estos porcentajes de beneficio con tus magníficas compras en ebay.

Esas envidias...yo hablo de lo que me sale de los cojones. Y si no te gusta, no lo leas y en paz.


----------



## wolfy (17 Mar 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Tontín, digo Votín...No he de bajar de ningún árbol. Siento que te joda que los demás ganen porcentajes para tí impensables.
> 
> Esta carnaza os la doy para los espabiladetes...yo nunca hablé de préstamo. Tan sólo de BENEFICIO...listillo. Era perfectamente conocedor de ambos conceptos...sino no los hubiera citado. Relée...
> 
> ...




Solo me queda decir Welcome Tiogilito888


----------



## -H- (17 Mar 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Me decido a escribir unas lineas habida cuenta de la INTERESADA DESINFORMACIÓN que están emitiendo algunos foreros, y a la que creo que hay que poner coto.
> 
> He seguido el foro parcialmente (desde mi ordenador tengo baneados a 4 foreros y estoy bastante ocupado en mi actividad profesional). Sé que algunos me habrán puesto a parir, y habrán emitido falsedades y argumentaciones tortíceras de mis exposiciones.
> 
> ...



Rebienvenido al foro tiogilito, ando esta semana por Barcelona, a ver si quedamos, un saludo


----------



## stigmesh (17 Mar 2009)

Las monedas que tienen mal el canto suelen haber estado soldadas a un broche o colgante como joya y luego les han lijado la soldadura. Numismaticamente pierden gran parte de su valor.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 Mar 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Lo que hice fue "anualizar" el beneficio que obtuve en unas pocas semanas, para hacerlo comparable con otras inversiones a las que se aplican dichos criterios.
> 
> El Tipo Anual Efectivo consiste en lo que yo realmente obtuve durante un año de forma real con mi inversión, teniendo en cuenta que lo obtuve en menos de ese año, luego no valdría realizar una regla de tres sin más...
> 
> ...



Estimado TioGilito, esto es muy absurdo y hacer las cuentas del gran capitán en los negocios nunca ha sido ni bueno ni inteligente. Es un tanto grtesco.

Por su regla de tres, alguien que haga un intradía en bolsa y gane un 0,5% en un minuto (algo bastante común por cierto) dejaría en ridículo su porcentaje de beneficio (le dejo que lo calcule...le sadrá uno porcentaje con unos cuantos cientos de cifras . 

¿Está usted recomendando invertir en bolsa?


----------



## Nasti di Plasti (17 Mar 2009)

stigmesh dijo:


> Las monedas que tienen mal el canto suelen haber estado soldadas a un broche o colgante como joya y luego les han lijado la soldadura. Numismaticamente pierden gran parte de su valor.



Creo haber visto imágenes de estas monedas en las que el canto estaba como dice Segundaresidencia... No es un defecto, el rayado está inclinado alrededor de 30º. Si las encentro las pongo.


----------



## Germain (17 Mar 2009)

Me alegra su vuelta, Tiogilito, a ver si podemos volver a leer cosas interesantes sobre moneda histórica.


----------



## Nasti di Plasti (17 Mar 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Y para que conste: entre los ignorados no están Platapillao, ni su alter ego Platapillau.
> 
> Hasta me parecen muy graciosos esos paletos crónicos y clónicos.



No es por chinchar pero yo he detectado en los mensajes de platapillao al menos dos referencias INEQUÍVOCAS a ti acusándote de venderle sus mierdamonedas... Por una de ellas tengo la certeza de que sí que ha entrado antes en contacto contigo a través de tu email privado. No se si te habrá comprado plata o no, pero estoy seguro que te has reído también con su "ironía" disfrazada.

También tengo la fundada sospecha de que estos paletos son el mismo Monsterespeculator tocando las pelotillas a los que venden plata. (Aunque el también la anuncia al precio que sus clones se quejan).

En cualquier caso son mas graciosos que el original.

Bienvenido de nuevo al foro. Acaba de multiplicarse el nivel del mismo de forma vertiginosa.


----------



## segundaresidencia (17 Mar 2009)

Nasti di Plasti dijo:


> Creo haber visto imágenes de estas monedas en las que el canto estaba como dice Segundaresidencia... No es un defecto, el rayado está inclinado alrededor de 30º. Si las encentro las pongo.



si, no es que esten soldadas, es que las rayas estan inclinadas, por cierto patapillao u platapillau son nicks de monster,al final todo vuelve a su cauce


----------



## manusan (17 Mar 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Me decido a escribir unas lineas habida cuenta de la INTERESADA DESINFORMACIÓN que están emitiendo algunos foreros, y a la que creo que hay que poner coto.



Welcome!, me enganche a este foro por usted y sigo aprendiendo, saludos


----------



## Ulisses (17 Mar 2009)

Bienvenido, Tio Gilito. Nos alegra un montón verle de nuevo.


----------



## VOTIN (17 Mar 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Tontín, digo Votín...No he de bajar de ningún árbol. Siento que te joda que los demás ganen porcentajes para tí impensables.
> 
> Esta carnaza os la doy para los espabiladetes...yo nunca hablé de préstamo. Tan sólo de BENEFICIO...listillo. Era perfectamente conocedor de ambos conceptos...sino no los hubiera citado. Relée...
> 
> ...



AMO A VER..................que llamo al TIO DE LA VARA para PEDANTES........

1-la TAE se lleva estudiando desde cuando existian los peritos mercantiles.....
antes que los economistas

2-Se llama TASA por que incluye varios factores en su calculo y entre ellos esta el INTERES de la operacion............... o sease la TASA incluye siempre al
INTERES de la operacion ,no se llama NUNCA TASA al tipo de interes,ni antes 
ni por nadie (bueno tu si )
Se utiliza en operaciones de PASIVO bancario,porque los banquitos tienen la mala costumbre de referencial a un mes el interes ,2 meses,etc ademas de captar fondos y cobrate por ello,o sease medas el tipo de interes a 6/12 meses del 3%.....pero como cobran por operaciones gastos que se inventan,si no deduces esos gastos del interes que te dan NUNCA SABRIAS QUE COÑO TE DAN............PARA ESO SE INVENTO LA TAE........PARA QUE NO ENGAÑEN LOS PRESTAMISTAS

A SIGUE con las monedas y no te introduzcas en el campo de las matematicas 
financieras,.....que el unico campo que dominas es el de las monedas y el del ARAO...........................


----------



## elias2 (17 Mar 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Me decido a escribir unas lineas habida cuenta de la INTERESADA DESINFORMACIÓN que están emitiendo algunos foreros, y a la que creo que hay que poner coto.
> .



Me alegra mucho volverle a leer. Espero que sea para largo.

Saludos


----------



## 4motion (17 Mar 2009)

Bienvenido tiogilito,gran nivel se respira con su vuelta, en cuanto al CAPITAN FANEGAS (votin) parece que sigue con la berrea de no encontrar la St gaudens a 600 €


----------



## JAD (18 Mar 2009)

Tiogilito me acaba de alegrar el dia el dia con su vuelta, no sabe como se le echa de menos. 

Espero que esta sea definitiva y por favor ilústrenos con sus conocimientos sobre moneda española. Tengo pocas monedas pero la 1ª que compré fué un escudo de oro, si le parece cuando pueda lo desentierro, pongo fotos y nos habla de él.

Si le parece: ¿Podría decirnos que pasa con la caida de hoy y cuando es buen momento para comprar?

Ayer me ofrecieron un kruger a 696€ así que creo que hoy estará mucho mas barato.

Un saludo y wellcome.


----------



## Gamu (18 Mar 2009)

parece que hay signos de que la economía mejora.

Lo que no saben algunos (todavia) es que esa mejoría lleva aparejada una elevada inflación, que revalorizará los metales. O al menos teoricamente debería revalorizarlos. 

Lo que si está claro es que el mercado de valores va "parriba".


----------



## manusan (20 Mar 2009)

Aunque el tema de las monedas de 12 euros del BDE ya está hablado en este hilo, permitirme un pequeño calculo:
(número aproximados, ser un poco condescendientes)

El precio de plata en mercado de Madrid esta hoy en 438 euros/kilo, si le sumo el IVA nos plantamos en 500 euros/kilo para redondear. Precio gramo plata 0,5 euros.

1 moneda de 12 euros de plata tiene aprox 17 gramos de plata (18g 925mm)

valor moneda peso plata 8,5 euros.

Por lo cual si la plata cotizara un 40% mas alto, se igualaría el valor plata con el valor moneda, pero si como Tiogilito al abrir este post predice que el próximo boom es la plata.... *se pueden considerar estas monedas el resguardo de capital mas seguro que existe?* ya que siempre conservan el valor de 12 euros si no ocurre nada extraño, pero si hay hiperinflaccion y sube la plata, mantenemos o aumentamos el valor.


Si baja la plata, no pierdes nada, si sube la plata, solo ganas, ahora si baja la plata y hay hiperinflacción, la hemos jodido...

Demasiado simplista?

Pd - he regresado al BDE ha hacerme con mas monedas, muy amable el chaval aunque extrañado de que alguien se lleve tantas.... (ya ves...100)


----------



## hinka (20 Mar 2009)

Alguien sabe de alguna web americana que envie a españa. tal y como esta el €/$ igual compensa no?


----------



## PutinReReloaded (20 Mar 2009)

manusan dijo:


> si baja la plata y hay hiperinfla*C*ión, la hemos jodido...



Eso es una contradicción.


----------



## puntodecontrol (20 Mar 2009)

manusan dijo:


> Aunque el tema de las monedas de 12 euros del BDE ya está hablado en este hilo, permitirme un pequeño calculo:
> (número aproximados, ser un poco condescendientes)
> 
> El precio de plata en mercado de Madrid esta hoy en 438 euros/kilo, si le sumo el IVA nos plantamos en 500 euros/kilo para redondear. Precio gramo plata 0,5 euros.
> ...



El IVA no deberias de sumarlo pues es un impuesto que se chupa el estado, salvo que las vendas con iva y con factura y no lo declares y entreges.
Un saludo.


----------



## puntodecontrol (20 Mar 2009)

Aprovecho para preguntar, sabeis si en el BdE venden alguna otra moneda de 12 € de plata a 12 € que no sea la del planeta tierra?
Esque asi vario la coleccion XD


----------



## manusan (20 Mar 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> El IVA no deberias de sumarlo pues es un impuesto que se chupa el estado, salvo que las vendas con iva y con factura y no lo declares y entreges.
> Un saludo.



Pero el iva te lo cobran si compras plata en España, así que el precio final es solo uno, y el precio gramo final es solo uno. De cara a su venta, evidentemente lo venderás iva incluido, así que habrá que contarlo. (economía no purista sino de batalla o también llamada "cuento de la vieja")


----------



## puntodecontrol (20 Mar 2009)

manusan dijo:


> Pero el iva te lo cobran si compras plata en España, así que el precio final es solo uno, y el precio gramo final es solo uno. De cara a su venta, evidentemente lo venderás iva incluido, así que habrá que contarlo. (economía no purista sino de batalla o también llamada "cuento de la vieja")



todo depende de donde compres y vendas las monedas y si eres "legal" o no XD


----------



## puntodecontrol (20 Mar 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Aprovecho para preguntar, sabeis si en el BdE venden alguna otra moneda de 12 € de plata a 12 € que no sea la del planeta tierra?
> Esque asi vario la coleccion XD



me autocito por si alguien sabe


----------



## segundaresidencia (20 Mar 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> me autocito por si alguien sabe



pasate de vez en cuando por cibeles, yo he comprado de tres años diferentes.
si un dia no tienen no significa que no las vuelvan a tener, las que cambian por papel,las vuelven a vender.


----------



## Bud Spencer (20 Mar 2009)

Yo tengo 1000 monedas de las de 12 euros del banco de España, las compré en noviembre, como seguro pensando esto mismo que dices sobre que es la mejor opción. Si no pasa nada es dinero, y si pasa y la plata se dispara, es más dinero aún.

Las de la Tierra las pedí en mi banco cuando salió la emisión, 500 monedas de una tacada, flipaban en mi agencia.

Las otras 500 las tengo de las series anteriores, hay que pedirlas al Banco de España con antelación, si las pides no habrá problemas para que te las consigan.

Creo que voy a comprar alguna más, no sea que cuando la plata empiece a subir suspendan su comercialización, que sería lo más lógico. Entonces estas monedas además tendrían valor numismático, de hecho las de series más antiguas ya lo tienen, pásate por la plaza mayor, algún listo las vende por 20 euros, hay que joderse !!. 

No sé si comprar más monedas de 12 euros o irme ya a lingotes y monedas de 1 onza.


----------



## Ulisses (20 Mar 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> me autocito por si alguien sabe



Bueno, como en otras ocasiones, voy a meter la nariz en donde no me llaman pero considero que mi opinión pueda servirte de algo.

Las monedas del banco de España son caras teniendo en cuenta su peso y su aleación si las comparamos con las tradicionales monedas bullion. Es preferible pagar 14, 15 o 16 euros por una onza de plata pura que 12 por una de la casa de la moneda....salvo mejor criterio.

Tio Gilito puso, en su dia, a la venta monedas de una onza de plata pura "Liberty eagle silver" y creo que es una opción a tener en cuenta. Yo tengo algunas de la FNMT del quijote y su precio sigue siendo, a día de hoy, de 2000 pesetas, en ebay y sin pujar. 

Estoy seguro que cualquiera de los contertulios que venden plata te harán mejores ofertas que el banco de España, un sitio que vende el oro de los españoles con el mayor de los oscurantismos sin permitirte su compra y, en cambio, te vende unas monedas de plata que no tienen valor numismático y cuyo precio es muy superior al valor del metal que contienen.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (20 Mar 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Bueno, como en otras ocasiones, voy a meter la nariz en donde no me llaman pero considero que mi opinión pueda servirte de algo.
> 
> Las monedas del banco de España son caras teniendo en cuenta su peso y su aleación si las comparamos con las tradicionales monedas bullion. Es preferible pagar 14, 15 o 16 euros por una onza de plata pura que 12 por una de la casa de la moneda....salvo mejor criterio.
> 
> ...




Las monedas de 12 euros del BdE tienen algo que no hay que despreciar: Liquidez.

Si necesitas efectivo te vas al BdE y las cambias por cash en el acto. Para otra moneda bullion tienes que encontrar comprador si no quieres caer en las garras de numismáticos que te van a pegar una mordida importante. El venderlas bien conlleva cierto trabajo.

Las Silver Eagles llevan un overspot importante debido a lo conocidas y demandadas que son. Me siguen pareciendo de las mejores inversiones. Creo que todo lo que es moneda americana se va a revalorizar mucho más si la crisis peta por allí como pareced. Por cierto, que yo también las he vendido (y tengo) por lo menos un 5% más baratas que TioGilito.


----------



## Ulisses (20 Mar 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Las monedas de 12 euros del BdE tienen algo que no hay que despreciar: Liquidez.
> 
> . Por cierto, que yo también las he vendido (y tengo) por lo menos un 5% más baratas que TioGilito.



Acepto de buen grado su apunte Sr. Monster.  Pero si persevera usted en esa proverbial contumacia suya en la defensa de lo propio me voy a ver obligado a reservar todas las madrugadas de domingo para hacerle de padrino.
Por cierto, la pólvora negra y el plomo se han disparado (nunca mejor dicho) de precio últimamente. Eso me han comentado los aficionados al tiro de avancarga, en el cual le ruego que se ejercite con la mayor prontitud.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (20 Mar 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Acepto de buen grado su apunte Sr. Monster.  Pero si persevera usted en esa proverbial contumacia suya en la defensa de lo propio me voy a ver obligado a reservar todas las madrugadas de domingo para hacerle de padrino.
> Por cierto, la pólvora negra y el plomo se han disparado (nunca mejor dicho) de precio últimamente. Eso me han comentado los aficionados al tiro de avancarga, en el cual le ruego que se ejercite con la mayor prontitud.



Ya tengo "padrinos" no se preocupe usted. 

No defiendo nada propio, no se confunda. El mercado es de todos, las silver eagles yo siempre las he vendido por debajo de 16€. ¿Por qué vamos a esconder el dato? TioGilito desapareció desde aquel día que me reto a vender más barato y ofrecí lo mismo que él un 5-15% más barato. ¿No se habrá olvidado usted de tan épico episodio? Aunque estoy dispuesto a subir algo los precios si ello le ayuda a volver...


----------



## Ulisses (20 Mar 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿No se habrá olvidado usted de tan épico episodio? Aunque estoy dispuesto a subir algo los precios si ello le ayuda a volver...



Me acuerdo, me acuerdo....aunque el episodio no tenga natural acomodo en el género de la épica. Y en cuanto a subir los precios, descuide, ben bernake trabaja por usted.


----------



## bruce (21 Mar 2009)

Sobre las monedas de 12 euros de plata, si vas a comprarlas al Banco de España tienes que dar tu nombre o es una compra anónima?

Saludos.


----------



## Bud Spencer (21 Mar 2009)

siempre me han pedido el nombre y telefono


----------



## bruce (21 Mar 2009)

Gracias, Bud.


----------



## stigmesh (21 Mar 2009)

Bud Spencer dijo:


> siempre me han pedido el nombre y telefono



¿Y si mientes que pasa?


----------



## Bud Spencer (21 Mar 2009)

hay que enseñar el dni, el telefono puedes inventartelo


----------



## Gamu (21 Mar 2009)

Bud Spencer dijo:


> hay que enseñar el dni, el telefono puedes inventartelo



En el cuestionario de solicitud de monedas tienes que poner esos datos, pero a mi nunca me han pedido el DNI. Pdría haber puesto lo que me diera la gana.

De todas maneras, es el procedimiento para pedir todo tipo de monedas. Si pides 4 rollos de monedas de un euro, también te piden esos datos. En realidad no compras monedas del bde, cambias dinero, por eso no te dan recibo ni nada.

Recordad que son monedas de curso legal, que las hayas pedido no significa que tengas que poseerlas si en el futuro te las pidieran. Puedes decir que las has gastado tranquilamente. Cosa que no puedes hacer con las onzas, ya que tendrías que decir que las vendiste y te podrían pedir facturas, o a quien se las regalaste. Con las monedas del BDE no tienes ese problema.

Yo tengo bastantes monedas de 12 euros, alrededor de un 20% de mi plata está en esas monedas. Tienes muchas ventajas, que ya se han enumerado aqui.


----------



## tiogilito888 (21 Mar 2009)

*Ellos a lo suyo; nosotros a lo nuestro.*

Siguiendo con el tema de la inversión en plata quisiera hacer unos necesarios incisos:

1.- Se ha de redundar en el tema de la rentabilidad: básicamente se ha de decir que invertir en oro y plata de forma física, NO SUELE SER RENTABLE. Evidentemente desde una perspectiva etimológica: no genera renta alguna, luego no son rentables.

Sería más apropiado hablar de potencial de beneficio. ¿Pero es posible obtener beneficios reales?. Por supuesto, pero maticemos...

a) Desde mi punto de vista, el primer beneficio es la seguridad. El hecho de tener un activo financiero (se ha hablado muchas veces de que el oro y la plata son dinero real), poseyéndolo de forma física me brinda una tranquilidad sobre el posible colapso de la economía. Teniendo metales me siento cómodo ante altas inflaciones, hiperinflaciones, subidas de impuestos indirectos, embargos, corralitos, confiscaciones de activos, bancarrotas de los estados, colapso de las divisas o incluso la desaparición del mismo euro o dólar.

b) Otro beneficio es la satisfacción de invertir en algo en lo que creo: insisto en que no es lo mismo tener un duro de plata de 1871 con sus 22,5 g. de plata que un trocito de papel en el que pone 10 euros. Los duros de plata tienen precios de venta desde 10 euros (excepcionalmente quizá puedan comprarse un poco más baratos) pero valen muchísimo más. Lo valían en su origen (un trabajador cualificado en la época de Amadeo I, debía trabajar varios días para obtener uno).

En este caso debo disculpar a los coetáneos del regente de la Casa de Saboya, supongo que nunca pensarían que unos gilipollas como nosotros podríamos adquirir duros por tan poco esfuerzo...y pese a todo, tener los ahorritos en la Caja de Ahorros o en Deuda Pública del Estado.

Aunque claro...jajajajaja, si a nuestros antepasados, en el siglo XIX supieran el timo del dinero de papel, pensarían que somos auténticos retrasados mentales.

Recapitulando y resumiendo, ya que todo esto se ha expuesto en hilos pretéritos, inicialmente el dinero era de oro y plata, y para facilitar las transacciones comerciales se crean los billetes de banco, que no eran otra cosa que CERTIFICADOS DE DEPÓSITO CON LA PROMESA (OBLIGACIÓN) DE REEMBOLSO EN ORO O PLATA A PETICION DEL PORTADOR DEL DOCUMENTO.

Eso esa el dinero fiduciario. Pero ahora estamos en el sistema de dinero fiat y fiat imaginario. Jajajajaja...fijaos en un billete de 10 euros: nadie certifica nada, no hay ninguna dirección ante quien reclamar, no hay obligación de reembolso, etc...

Por eso, cuando hay incertidumbre sobre las finanzas, los metales preciosos siempre han valido, mientras que el dinero de papel tiende a cero. Por eso yo prefiero mi duro de plata actualmente infravalorado, que el dinero de papel supravalorado. 

c) Aquí llegamos forzosamente al tercer punto: la satisfacción moral de hacerle un corte de mangas al sistema: van a engañar a su puñetera puta madre. Jajajajaja...si los alemanes de Weimar levantaran la cabeza.

Resulta que EUA es la primera economía (con, aproximadamente, entre el 20 y el 25% del PIB mundial) y en los últimos meses han doblado la masa monetaria. Los bancos centrales occidentales han seguido la misma política, inyectando ingentes cantidades de dinero para parchear los sistemas financieros...por contra, el oro y la plata no sólo no aumentan la producción, sino que hay agotamiento de filones (como en Sudáfrica) y pese a las inversiones en empresas de minería la producción de plata tan sólo se mantiene, o incluso desciende ligeramente en función del período de cómputo.

Las divisas cada vez valen menos en cuanto a su capacidad de adquisición...por eso cada vez han de crear más dinero fiat, para parchear todo lo que se pueda. 

La fiesta que vivieron los mercados mundiales ahora se ha convertido en resaca...pero además, hay que pagar la factura. Y la harán efectiva las clases medias: los pobres no tienen recursos y las élites financieras saldrán reforzadas de esta crisis. Los auténticos perdedores son las clases medias, cuyos inmuebles, fondos de inversión y pensiones, acciones...etc., se han descalabrado. Y dentro de poco tiempo lo hará su efectivo...,si a algo se puede expoliar son los ahorros de las clases medias, ya que a la gran empresa y a la banca hay que ayudarla.

Realmente es muy interesante que la gente no perciba que si la Federal Reserve (Sistema de bancos centrales de EUA, que es un privado, no público como en Europa) crea más papelitos verdes, los depositantes de Caja Madrid acaban siendo más pobres. Ya que al haber más dólares, propicia su descenso de poder adquisitivo, y éste, repercutirá ineluctablemente en la pérdida de confianza de todas las divisas fiat.

A este respecto debo decir que cuando apercibí la realidad del fraudulento sistema financiero intenté avisar a mis allegados e intentar informar sobre mis lecturas a tal efecto. Os aseguro que me motivaba la bonhomía, y en ningún caso el interés crematístico de venderles algunas monedas. Tan sólo quería que actuaran para preservar su patrimonio.

Aprendí mucho de aquella experiencia: FUI UN AUTÉNTICO PRIMO, probablemente llegué más allá, me adentré en el terreno de la gilipollez. Pero la experiencia fue muy productiva, ya que saqué conclusiones clarísimas.

Mi sentimiento era como cuando hace muchos años ví un documental de Félix Rodríguez de la Fuente, en el que un águila se avalanzaba desde el aire sobre un ovino (creo que era un carnero, pero no estoy seguro) que estaba en un peñascal...y me dio mucha pena por el animal al que la rapaz iba a agarrar para después sacrificarlo y comérselo. Al principio me pregunté: ¿Y por qué no avisan al animal para que huya?. Jajajajajajajajajaja...era un buenazo. Años después me enteré de la puta realidad: fue Rodriguez de la Fuente -cazador empedernido- y sus secuaces (funcionarios de TVE y otros auxiliares) los que colocaron allí al ovino, ya que estas escenas con tan buenas tomas en la vida real no serían fáciles de captar.

Pues con las inversiones en dinero fiat pasa lo mismo. Jajajajajaja, intenté advertir a familiares y amigos, de buena fe. Pero desde la experiencia ahora si que puedo gritar a los cuatro vientos que: SE MERECEN PERDER TODOS SUS AHORROS EN DINERO FIAT. Es duro...pero es así. Si la gente no quiere pensar para que otros piensen por ellos, pues toca que te roben. Si, por desidia, la zorra ha de cuidar las gallinas, es lógico que le salga el instinto.

Realmente el león cumple su misión biológica en el ecosistema, y la gacela se ha de intentar apartar de él. Pero cuando la gacela va de lista, lo lógico es que al final caiga en las garras del león. Y aquí la gente va de lista...y mucho. Les explicas historia monetaria y macroeconomía...y piensan que cómo vas a saber tú más de economía que el bancario de turno. Si hablas del corralito argentino...piensan que esas cosas aquí no pueden acaecer...

Jajajajajaja, acaso alguien olvida el tema Banif (Grupo Santander): colapso de Lehman Bros., Madoff y corralito de su fondo Banif Inmobiliario (van a parchear algunos reintegros)...si esas cagadas las hace el primer grupo financiero español...

Llegué a preocuparme por la degradación de los activos de mis allegados...pero ahora creo que es de justicia que cada uno tenga lo que se merece. El que cree que tiene "los deberes hechos", y que ya puede estar tranquilo por tener unas decenas de miles de euros en el banco, debería leer sobre Weimar. Ahora tengo la conciencia tranquila y prefiero contemplar plácidamente cómo lo pierden todo: no puedo pronosticar el timing, pero acaecerá.

Paradójicamente, cuando ellos sean más pobres, yo seré más rico. Ya que la riqueza es un ente relativo, no absoluto. Mientras ellos cobraban altos intereses, yo perdía mucho capital en un mercado manipulado de la plata, ahora ya bastante recuperado. Pero al final obtendremos cada uno el valor intrínseco de nuestras inversiones: no os quepa duda. 

Bueno, ellos a lo suyo, y nosotros a lo nuestro. Comprar la plata que podamos, e incluso hablar de distintas estrategias de inversión.

Quería comentaros de cómo se pueden obtener beneficios reales en el mundo de la plata, sobre el rodio, sobre lingotes, diferencias de precios sobre el spot en monedas de oro y plata...y quizá también algo sobre moneda histórica, por la interpelación de algunos foreros.

Y sobre otro tema no menos interesante: quien olvida la historia, está forzado a que se repitan sus consecuencias...pero también que "la historia nunca se repite de la misma manera". Y eso es importante, MUY IMPORTANTE. Veo que muchos foreros se limitan a estudiar los temas "a toro pasao", cuando lo inteligente -creo yo- es aprender a pensar y a pronosticar -aunque uno pueda equivocarse-. Subirse a la atalaya y hacer de vigía, es más interesante que mariconear sobre si las monedas de Franco de Plata son buenas o malas.

Lo importante es darse cuenta, por ejemplo, que la producción de American Silver Eagles de 2008 dobló a la de 2007, hasta más de 19,5 millones de piezas. Y en 2009, la producción ya está TODA VENDIDA...si vas con 10 millones de dólares a la West Point Mint, desafortunadamente no podrán tomar tu pedido...mientras que con ese dinero puedes comprar lingotes de oro a discreción, por ejemplo. Por algo será...


----------



## carloszorro (21 Mar 2009)

¿Que porcentaje esta sobrevalorado el oro sobre la plata?


----------



## Gamu (21 Mar 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> A este respecto debo decir que cuando apercibí la realidad del fraudulento sistema financiero intenté avisar a mis allegados e intentar informar sobre mis lecturas a tal efecto. Os aseguro que me motivaba la bonhomía, y en ningún caso el interés crematístico de venderles algunas monedas. Tan sólo quería que actuaran para preservar su patrimonio.
> 
> Aprendí mucho de aquella experiencia: FUI UN AUTÉNTICO PRIMO, probablemente llegué más allá, me adentré en el terreno de la gilipollez. Pero la experiencia fue muy productiva, ya que saqué conclusiones clarísimas.
> 
> ...



yo, quizá por sabiduria de mis allegados más cercanos, o quizá por prestigio familiar y poder de convicción, si he logrado convencer a mis seres queridos más cercanos de la necesidad de invertir al menos un porcentaje de sus ahorros en plata y oro (lo más sencillo es decirles que atesoren monedas de curso legal del BDE, sobretodo teniendo en cuenta que con los tipos bajos no "pierden" casi nada en intereses). Otra parte en empresas cotizadas importantes generadoras de caja y prestadoras de servicios indispensables.

Con el resto del mundo no me esfuerzo, ya lo dijo nosequien "no te esfuerces en dar consejos, los sabios no los necesitan, y los necios no sabrán aprovecharlos". 

Muy de acuerdo en lo que dices que hay que saber pronosticar. De hecho, si de algo deben servir las ciencias sociales es para pronosticar lo que va a pasar y evitarlo si es necesario. 

En lo que no estoy de acuerdo es en renunciar a cambiar el sistema, y dejar que los leones se coman a las gacelas. Hablamos de personas, y si van a cobrarnos impuestos sobre nuestros ahorros via inflación, creo que lo más lógico es que pusieran más impuestos y no hubiera inflación. Los impuestos tienen demasiada mala prensa, y por eso el sistema procura que parezca que no te los cobran, pero si lo hacen, y encima al que más le cobran es al que más ahorra (ni siquiera al que más gana).


----------



## hinka (21 Mar 2009)

tiogilito hasta cuando crees q estamos a tiempo de comprar? 
es decir ya se q el mejor momento ya paso, pero cuando crees q la demanda sera tan fuerte q no se podra comprar?


----------



## Usillos (21 Mar 2009)

Yo cuando les dije en verano-septiembre o por ahí que los bancos y cajas lo iban a pasar muy mal y que habría quiebras a nivel mundial, se rieron de mí como de un Peter Schiff cualquiera. Luego en octubre-noviembre no les hacía tanta gracia. 

Ahora siguen sin hacerme ni caso, pero por lo menos no hay cachondeito


----------



## carloszorro (21 Mar 2009)

a mi me gustaria seguir comprando barato(zona 700$/600$ onza de oro)pero tengo un par de dudas
1º-por una parte se ve que el crudo y el dolar parece que se han visto los minimos y que seria hora de hacer ya las ultimas compras en metales
2º-pero por otra parte parece que las bolsas a lo mejor meten un rebote del 20% o mas que seria casi que normal con lo cual habria inyeccion de optimismo y los metales corregirian 
¿con que estrategia nos quedamos?


----------



## Gamu (21 Mar 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> a mi me gustaria seguir comprando barato(zona 700$/600$ onza de oro)pero tengo un par de dudas
> 1º-por una parte se ve que el crudo y el dolar parece que se han visto los minimos y que seria hora de hacer ya las ultimas compras en metales
> 2º-pero por otra parte parece que las bolsas a lo mejor meten un rebote del 20% o mas que seria casi que normal con lo cual habria inyeccion de optimismo y los metales corregirian
> ¿con que estrategia nos quedamos?



te olvidas la posibilidad mas posible: alta inflación y por lo tanto subida tanto de las bolsas como de los metales. 

Sin inflacion, bolsa y metales están relacionados inversamente, pero con inflación y tipos bajos pueden subir a la vez perfectamente.


----------



## carloszorro (21 Mar 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> te olvidas la posibilidad mas posible: alta inflación y por lo tanto subida tanto de las bolsas como de los metales.
> 
> Sin inflacion, bolsa y metales están relacionados inversamente, pero con inflación y tipos bajos pueden subir a la vez perfectamente.



yo mas bien me referia al corto plazo con un rebote fuerte de la bolsa podria hacer pensar que la cosa no esta tan mal y que no seria necesario refugiarse en metales,podria provocar una correccion de los mismos


----------



## Germain (22 Mar 2009)

Hoy en Valencia imposible encontrar 100 pesetas de plata a menos de 6 euros.  Tiogilito, ¿le parecen interesantes los Hercules franceses? Gracias.


----------



## tiogilito888 (22 Mar 2009)

Germain dijo:


> Hoy en Valencia imposible encontrar 100 pesetas de plata a menos de 6 euros.  Tiogilito, ¿le parecen interesantes los Hercules franceses? Gracias.



Las monedas de Hércules francesas, sean de 5, 10 o 50 Francos, son bastante mejores que las 100 pesetas españolas: la moneda es más bonita, son más grandes, tiene tiradas generalmente menores, existen más años para coleccionar, la ley es superior (0.900 milésimas)...en general son monedas bastante más apreciadas y reconocidas.

La moneda Hércules creo recordar que se emite por primera vez en 1848 (tipo duro, 25 g. ley 0.900) hasta 1849 en la versión de 5 FF.
Se volvió a reacuñar también como 5 FF, desde 1873 hasta 1876 (si no recuerdo mal), también con las mismas características que en primera emisión.

Ya en el siglo XX, se vuelve a reacuñar en 1965 hasta 1973 con el valor facial de 10 FF -y la misma cantidad de plata: 25 g. Ley 0.900-; siendo los años 1969, 1971,1972 y 1973 son los más escasos y buscados.

De 1974 a 1980 se emiten las monedas de 50 FF. tipo Hércules, que adoptan el diseño de las de 10 FF, pero son algo más grandes (30 g. Ley 0.900). Cuando la mayoría de estados mundiales ya habían adoptado la desaparición de la moneda de plata tras la gran primera crisis del petróleo, Francia emitió unas piezas muy bonitas y llamativas por su tamaño: pero no se crearon para la circulación ordinaria, aunque eran monedas de curso legal, sino como forma de pago a los jubilados franceses, para defender el poder adquisitivo de sus pensiones en momentos de alta tensión inflacionista. Y funcionó muy bien la idea hasta 1980...hasta que la plata alcanzó su máximo histórico y después se desplomó.

En máximos, los poseedores de las monedas tenían unas altas plusvalías, pero tras el desplome posterior de la plata, el facial superó el valor en peso de metal. Luego no funcionó esa propuesta tan bien como se esperaba.

En España se llegó a pagar por estas piezas la suma de 2500 pesetas de 1980; paradójicamente, entonces era más dificil encontrarlas que ahora, ya que muchos jubilados las guardaban como reserva de valor. Las piezas que más valen en la actualidad son las de 1980, ya que sólo se podía adquirirlas mediante la compra de cartera conmemorativa. Tras el vertiginoso aumento del precio de la plata, se dejaron de emitir.

Si alguien puede comprar estas piezas por un precio equivalente por gramo de plata al de las 100 pesetas de Franco, merece mucho más la pena comprar los francos franceses.

No deja de ser curioso que durante el siglo XIX los 5 Francos (equivalentes a las 5 pesetas) contenían 22,5 g. AG, y en 1965 ese mismo contenido en plata pasa a ser del doble de facial, o sea, 10 FF...pero debe tenerse en cuenta de que el franco se depreció por parte del Estado en la proporción 100 a 1 (100 francos viejos por 1 nuevo)...luego en realidad los 5 FF. de 1849 y 1875 equivalían ya a 1000 Francos de 1965. Y que los 10 FF de 1973, que contenían 22,5 g de plata se convierten en 1974 en 50 FF, con 27 g. AG.

Evidentemente, cada vez las monedas tienen más facial y menos gramos de plata por franco. Ese es el efecto pernicioso de la inflación y el dinero fiat, aunque claro es mucho mejor eso que no el dinero de papel.


----------



## VOTIN (22 Mar 2009)

Los grandes inversores en PLATA y oro(mas plata que oro,porque ocupa mas volumen)
¿no teneis miedo de la inseguridad ciudadana que traeria el caos financiero?
¿como esconderiais tanto metal si asaltan vuestras casas?
En una crisis extrema ,y dado que nadie tendria ORO y PLATA
¿no teneis miedo de que al utilizar estos metales os marquen como objetivos?

¿como pensais utilizar los metales sin llamar la atencion ?


----------



## Gamu (22 Mar 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Los grandes inversores en PLATA y oro(mas plata que oro,porque ocupa mas volumen)
> ¿no teneis miedo de la inseguridad ciudadana que traeria el caos financiero?
> ¿como esconderiais tanto metal si asaltan vuestras casas?
> En una crisis extrema ,y dado que nadie tendria ORO y PLATA
> ...



¿el caos financiero traeria inseguridad ciudadana? ¿desde cuando los ahorradores toman pistolas y empiezan a matar gente? 

Obviamente el metal nadie lo guarda todo en casa, y obviamente lo que guardes en casa lo pones en sitios dificil de encontrar aunque te hagan un registro a fondo, por ejemplo en un falso hueco en un tabique, en los huecos que dejan las lamparas ojos de buey, etc. 

En caso de MEGACRISIS y escasez generalizada, tanto comerciante como comprador están interesados en que no se sepa que disponen de recursos adicionales. Las compra-ventas se harían en un mercado negro oculto al publico general, que tendría cartillas de racionamiento y poco más. No habrían tiendas abiertas al público, porque serían arrasadas por los ladrones. Piensa que la plata y el oro no se comen, el comerciante con acceso a recursos adicionales y a excedentes tendría muchos más motivos para temer al gran público, que el poseedor de plata y/o oro.


----------



## tiogilito888 (22 Mar 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Los grandes inversores en PLATA y oro(mas plata que oro,porque ocupa mas volumen)
> ¿no teneis miedo de la inseguridad ciudadana que traeria el caos financiero?
> ¿como esconderiais tanto metal si asaltan vuestras casas?
> En una crisis extrema ,y dado que nadie tendria ORO y PLATA
> ...



Hay una formula muy eficaz: la DISCRECIÓN. 

O sea, no hacer públicas las compras en Ebay, ni ir vociferando por los foros que uno desea comprar Saint Gaudens por 600 €.

Creédme: en el mundo de los metales, la discreción es una virtud.


----------



## spam (22 Mar 2009)

Así pues, ¿no hay manera de comprar monedas del BdE de forma totalmente anónima? Sería preferible hacerlo sin dejar rastro, ¿no? Paranoico que es uno...
Si no es posible hacerlo de forma anónima, ¿hay alguna diferencia entre comprar en una sucursal del BdE o hacerlo en tu oficina habitual? Lo digo porque no tengo sucursales del BdE cerca, y me es un trastorno desplazarme. ¿En las entidades cobran comisiones?
Gracias a todos.


----------



## VOTIN (22 Mar 2009)

El caos financiero trae caos economico,este a su vez paro ,y el paro mas ladrones y delicuentes,y dado que tenemos el sistema penal mas flojo de EUROPA somos foco de atraccion de la delicuencia .....................lee los periodicos

El que tengas el oro escondido en casa o fuera de casa es igual ,si sospechan que lo tienes irian como a por el JOSE LUIS MORENO ...............a muerte,y atracan de dia 
con los propietarios dentro...............

La diferencia esta en que el COMERCIANTE puede ser uno de ellos ......................
el que corre peligro es el que vende(particular) no el que compra.....................
Pienso que es un tema no estudiado por los MADPLATEROS maxitas.......


----------



## tiogilito888 (22 Mar 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> El caos financiero trae caos economico,este a su vez paro ,y el paro mas ladrones y delicuentes,y dado que tenemos el sistema penal mas flojo de EUROPA somos foco de atraccion de la delicuencia .....................lee los periodicos
> 
> El que tengas el oro escondido en casa o fuera de casa es igual ,si sospechan que lo tienes irian como a por el JOSE LUIS MORENO ...............a muerte,y atracan de dia
> con los propietarios dentro...............
> ...



Creo que yerras...nosotros somos como tú. NO compramos para revender, sino por hobby. 

Sabemos positivamente que el dinero de papel es mucho mejor que el oro y la plata. Por eso nuestros ahorros los depositamos en el banco a plazo fijo, donde no hay riesgo de colapsos, corralitos, devaluaciones, hiperinflaciones, etc...Allí siempre estará a buen recaudo...tan sólo hay que estudiar los marcos de Weimar, los australes y los pesos de Argentina y las pesetas españolas emitidas en la República...qué tranquilidad eso no lo robaran nunca...ya que carece de valor.


----------



## VOTIN (22 Mar 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Hay una formula muy eficaz: la DISCRECIÓN.
> 
> O sea, no hacer públicas las compras en Ebay, ni ir vociferando por los foros que uno desea comprar Saint Gaudens por 600 €.
> 
> Creédme: en el mundo de los metales, la discreción es una virtud.



Llevas razon,aunque me consta que ese forero no ha dado JAMAS su numero de cuenta del BANCO ,ni su DIRECCION PERSONAL , ni en EBAY ,ni fuera....
AUNQUE hay otro tiogili QUE SI ha dado su numero de cuenta PERSONAL
bancaria..............y sus datos circulan por ahi como LOS HUEVOS DE PEDRO POR SU CASA......
Es que hay algunos foreros muy poco dicretos..........

En fin ,siempre les quedara el hacer de ANACLETO AGENTE SECRETO y llevar
la pipa tamaño MONSTER debajo del sobaco para HACER sus transacciones
DISCRETAS debajo de algun puente los dias de NIEBLA.....


----------



## tiogilito888 (22 Mar 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Llevas razon,aunque me consta que ese forero no ha dado JAMAS su numero de cuenta del BANCO ,ni su DIRECCION PERSONAL , ni en EBAY ,ni fuera....
> AUNQUE hay otro tiogili QUE SI ha dado su numero de cuenta PERSONAL
> bancaria..............y sus datos circulan por ahi como LOS HUEVOS DE PEDRO POR SU CASA......
> Es que hay algunos foreros muy poco dicretos..........
> ...



Nunca dí mi dirección personal, ni mi cuenta bancaria, jajajajaja...

La pipa la podrán sacar contra los foreros que vayan diciendo que tienen una hija, para sacarles sus monedas de 8 escudos, o contra los suegros a los que se regalan monedas de 32,5 onzas puras de plata.

La discreción es una virtud, la publicidad es una temeridad, y la gilipollez una dolencia endémica de muchos foreros.

En vez de hablar de cosas interesantes, me veo forzado a defenderme de los ataques de algunos tontitos que no tienen ni puta idea de metales...es mi sino, ¿qué se le va a hacer?.


----------



## VOTIN (23 Mar 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Nunca dí mi dirección personal, ni mi cuenta bancaria, jajajajaja...
> 
> La pipa la podrán sacar contra los foreros que vayan diciendo que tienen una hija, para sacarles sus monedas de 8 escudos, o contra los suegros a los que se regalan monedas de 32,5 onzas puras de plata.
> 
> ...



Claro y lo que has vendido en el foro te lo han pagado contra reembolso!!!

AY AMA QUE RICO y la giliTOpollez una dolencia endémica de muchos foreros....

pd, yo no ataco a nadie,algunos se sienten atacados........seran neurosis......


----------



## tiogilito888 (23 Mar 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Claro y lo que has vendido en el foro te lo han pagado contra reembolso!!!
> 
> AY AMA QUE RICO y la giliTOpollez una dolencia endémica de muchos foreros.....



Votin, por favor cámbiate el nombre a Tontín, te hace mucha más justicia.

No dí mi cuenta bancaria, ni mi domicilio, ni donde salvaguardo mis metales...siento que seas tan corto como para comprenderlo: no te desvelaré mis estrategias. 

Tú sigue haciéndolo tan bien como en Ebay...y vé largando cosas de tu familia. Hay personas que sorprenden por su inteligencia, y otras por la ausencia de la misma.

Pero te pido que no aburramos más al foro...no se lo merecen.

Cómprate la puta Saint Gaudens...aunque tengas que pagar lo que vale...no lo que tú deseas pagar. Coño, se nota a la legua que tienes mono de monedas de oro...y mientras te metes en los hilos de metales a contaminar.

Insisto: compra un poquito más de oro...aunque tu pronostico patatero de desplome en febrero no se haya cumplido. Aunque claro...conociéndote para qué coño te digo que vayas comprando...si seguro que ya lo estás haciendo .

"Haced lo que ellos dicen, pero no lo que ellos hacen, ya que ni ellos mismos hacen lo que dicen"...sabias palabras premonitorias de Cristo hacia los tontines aurófilos negacionistas. ¿Supongo que como cristólogo, lo debes haber estudiado?. ¿O no?. :


----------



## Akita (23 Mar 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> En fin ,siempre les quedara el hacer de ANACLETO AGENTE SECRETO y llevar
> la pipa tamaño MONSTER debajo del sobaco para HACER sus transacciones
> DISCRETAS debajo de algun puente los dias de NIEBLA.....



Jajajajaj esto ha estado bien .


----------



## VOTIN (23 Mar 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Votin, por favor cámbiate el nombre a Tontín, te hace mucha más justicia.
> 
> No dí mi cuenta bancaria, ni mi domicilio, ni donde salvaguardo mis metales...siento que seas tan corto como para comprenderlo: no te desvelaré mis estrategias.
> 
> ...



Es notoria tu incultura ,producto de ni siquiera haberte educado enfrente de un colegio de curas................
Eso que intentas decir se llama FARISEISMO,...........................
Repito,deja los temas serios como ECONOMIA,MATEMATICAS FINACIERAS,CRISTIANISMO,etc para personas DOCTAS
Ni siquiera sabes la diferencia entre cristianismo y cristologia..........
Tu a lo tuyo ,al campo de las monedas Y DEL ARAO...............


----------



## tiogilito888 (23 Mar 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Es notoria tu incultura ,producto de ni siquiera haberte educado enfrente de un colegio de curas................
> Eso que intentas decir se llama FARISEISMO,...........................
> Repito,deja los temas serios como ECONOMIA,MATEMATICAS FINACIERAS,CRISTIANISMO,etc para personas DOCTAS
> Ni siquiera sabes la diferencia entre cristianismo y cristologia..........
> Tu a lo tuyo ,al campo de las monedas Y DEL ARAO...............



Ya te llamé fariseo en algún comentario pretérito, tontín. Pero no quiero perder más el tiempo contigo. No mereces la pena...

Lo tuyo es contaminar e intoxicar los hilos de metales...sin aportar nada, y encima yendo de listo. Intentando desanimar y desinformar, sin tener ni puta idea. Pero al final te saldrá el tiro por la culata, ya que la gente te ha calado...por mucho que te prodigues en el negacionismo tú si compras metales...e incluso se los regalas a tu suegro. 

Que cada cual saque sus conclusiones...Yo tengo claro que la moneda que esperas comprar a 600€ -y no vas a pillar, of course-, pronto valdrá 1.000 euros...y seguiras sin tenerla haciendo honor a tu sobrenombre, que no es otro que Tontín.


----------



## VOTIN (23 Mar 2009)

Mejor TONTIN que TIOGILI*****S
Descansa ya,que es tarde y la viagra no funciona a estas horas......................


----------



## tiogilito888 (23 Mar 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Mejor TONTIN que TIOGILI*****S
> Descansa ya,que es tarde y la viagra no funciona a estas horas......................



Cuando quiera consejo sobre la Viagra ya te lo pediré, de momento no lo necesito. Pero gracias, no hay nada como pedir consejo a los usuarios de los medicamentos. Ellos sí saben como maximizar sus efectos y sus contraindicaciones.


----------



## Akita (23 Mar 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Cuando quiera consejo sobre la Viagra ya te lo pediré, de momento no lo necesito. Pero gracias, no hay nada como pedir consejo a los usuarios de los medicamentos. Ellos sí saben como maximizar sus efectos y sus contraindicaciones.



Tiogilito, no dejes que el anormal de Votin te lleve a su terreno que es del chascarrillo huero y estéril; de metales no aporta nada porque no tiene ni zorra. Ignorelist y a cascarla. De hecho yo le estoy leyendo a traves de los quotes.


----------



## ghkghk (23 Mar 2009)

¿En qué página se explica cómo y a quién comprarlo y cómo almacenarlo? 

Regalo "thanks", que me sobran más que tiempo para leerme 35 páginas.


----------



## Ulisses (23 Mar 2009)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿En qué página se explica cómo y a quién comprarlo y cómo almacenarlo?
> 
> Regalo "thanks", que me sobran más que tiempo para leerme 35 páginas.



Celebro que los foreros tengan problemas de almacenamiento. 20.000 euros en monedas de oro caben en una lata de cocacola. Yo no tengo el suficiente ni para llenar una lata de las que dan en los aviones, pero lo dicho: me alegro que otros tengan ese problema.


----------



## luismarple (23 Mar 2009)

A lo mejor se refiere a condiciones de almacenamiento como temperatura, humedad y cosas así... No vaya a ser que al oro le dé el sol y se destiña.


----------



## segundaresidencia (23 Mar 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> A lo mejor se refiere a condiciones de almacenamiento como temperatura, humedad y cosas así... No vaya a ser que al oro le dé el sol y se destiña.



mira mi ultima adquisicion, que onzas mas bonitas


----------



## segundaresidencia (23 Mar 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> A lo mejor se refiere a condiciones de almacenamiento como temperatura, humedad y cosas así... No vaya a ser que al oro le dé el sol y se destiña.



en la nevera sobre todo las onzas de suchard




[/IMG]


----------



## luismarple (23 Mar 2009)

Esas onzas además tienen la ventaja de que si necesitas liquidez solo tienes que meterlas al microondas un ratito. Eso sí, lo mas facil es que te pongas perdido.


----------



## segundaresidencia (23 Mar 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Esas onzas además tienen la ventaja de que si necesitas liquidez solo tienes que meterlas al microondas un ratito. Eso sí, lo mas facil es que te pongas perdido.



si,la verdad es que son un "marron"


----------



## luismarple (23 Mar 2009)

Aunque bien pensado... Tampoco sería la primera vez que se utiliza el cacao como moneda!! y esta moneda tiene la ventaja de que se puede comer, que llegado el Madmax puede venir muy bien!!

Y si resulta que para una crisis antes que oro o plata es mas interesante acaparar comida??? mmm... o mejor aún... que caducidad tiene el tabaco en cajetillas?? y las botellas de bebidas alcohólicas??


----------



## fmc (23 Mar 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Aunque bien pensado... Tampoco sería la primera vez que se utiliza el cacao como moneda!! y esta moneda tiene la ventaja de que se puede comer, que llegado el Madmax puede venir muy bien!!
> 
> Y si resulta que para una crisis antes que oro o plata es mas interesante acaparar comida??? mmm... o mejor aún... que caducidad tiene el tabaco en cajetillas?? y las botellas de bebidas alcohólicas??



Si sigues por esa vía, al final siempre se acaba en el latún


----------



## luismarple (23 Mar 2009)

No no, antes que invertir en comida creo mucho mas seguro invertir en adicciones. Si tienes hambre antes que atún puedes comer pan, o comprar un poco de arroz o tirarte al monte a ver lo que encuentras o quedarte en la cama tapadito. Pero como necesites fumar un cigarro no te quedan mas cojones que comprar. O eso o te pones a rebuscar colillas en las papeleras y entre todo lo que te encuentres te haces medio cigarro.


----------



## fmc (23 Mar 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> No no, antes que invertir en comida creo mucho mas seguro invertir en adicciones. Si tienes hambre antes que atún puedes comer pan, o comprar un poco de arroz o tirarte al monte a ver lo que encuentras o quedarte en la cama tapadito. Pero como necesites fumar un cigarro no te quedan mas cojones que comprar. O eso o te pones a rebuscar colillas en las papeleras y entre todo lo que te encuentres te haces medio cigarro.



En ese sentido el chocolate libera endorfinas y además es nutritivo.... ¿qué más se le puede pedir?


----------



## puntodecontrol (23 Mar 2009)

fmc dijo:


> En ese sentido el chocolate libera endorfinas y además es nutritivo.... ¿qué más se le puede pedir?



que es sustitutivo del sexo XDD


----------



## fmc (23 Mar 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> que es sustitutivo del sexo XDD



Encima control de la población.... ideal para madmax


----------



## ghkghk (25 Mar 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Celebro que los foreros tengan problemas de almacenamiento. 20.000 euros en monedas de oro caben en una lata de cocacola. Yo no tengo el suficiente ni para llenar una lata de las que dan en los aviones, pero lo dicho: me alegro que otros tengan ese problema.





luismarple dijo:


> A lo mejor se refiere a condiciones de almacenamiento como temperatura, humedad y cosas así... No vaya a ser que al oro le dé el sol y se destiña.




Me refiero a no tener 6 latas de Coca Cola llenas de monedas de oro valoradas en 150.000 euros encima del recibidor.


----------



## Gamu (25 Mar 2009)

hombre, ya que te pules 150000 euros en monedas de oro, no está de más que las metas en un buen recipiente que las proteja un poco. 

Para las onzas venden unos recipientes de plastico duro la mar de majos, son herméticos y salvo que los pongas a más de 100 grados dudo mucho que el calor les afecte.


----------



## Germain (25 Mar 2009)

Tiogilito, definitivamente me he enamorado de los 50 francos de plata, menudo monedón. Tenerla en la mano hasta te da sensación de tranquilidad.


----------



## --ezequiel-- (25 Mar 2009)

me interesa comprar plata y gracias a este foro ya se donde comprarla pero aun no se donde venderla a un precio justo cuando llegue el caso, sin tener que ir hasta a alemania. por que la verdad es que andar haciendo en tonto por los foros de internet como tiogilito y otros niks para poder vender mi plata es de pobres


----------



## Germain (25 Mar 2009)

Véndela en ebay.


----------



## puntodecontrol (25 Mar 2009)

Germain dijo:


> Véndela en ebay.



+ 1, en ebay se vende MUY BIEN.


----------



## Gamu (25 Mar 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> + 1, en ebay se vende MUY BIEN.



la verdad es que si, y no se porque, supongo que la gente se empieza a acostumbrar a que le lleguen las cosas a casa y no quiere ir de tiendas.

Yo prefiero ir a las numismáticas, se encuentran cosas a mejor precio, y es divertido.


----------



## Germain (25 Mar 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> + 1, en ebay se vende MUY BIEN.



Siempre que no pidas barbaridades, claro. Aún me acuerdo de ese paquito a 10000 euros, con los gastos de envío gratuitos, eso sí.


----------



## Gamu (25 Mar 2009)

Germain dijo:


> Siempre que no pidas barbaridades, claro. Aún me acuerdo de ese paquito a 10000 euros, con los gastos de envío gratuitos, eso sí.




oye! que si estaba firmado por el generalisimo lo mismo algún nostalgico veia justificado el precio.


----------



## Germain (25 Mar 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> oye! que si estaba firmado por el generalisimo lo mismo algún nostalgico veia justificado el precio.



¡Era un puto llavero!  Y solo por poner el anuncio los de ebay ya le cobrarían 2 euros y pico.


----------



## Gamu (25 Mar 2009)

Germain dijo:


> ¡Era un puto llavero!  Y solo por poner el anuncio los de ebay ya le cobrarían 2 euros y pico.




para que luego no digan que la plata no sube!!!

media onza a 10.000 euros!!!!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Mar 2009)

Germain dijo:


> Tiogilito, definitivamente me he enamorado de los 50 francos de plata, menudo monedón. Tenerla en la mano hasta te da sensación de tranquilidad.



Muy recomendables los Hercules. En Francia los puedes comprar por kilos a buen precio.


----------



## hugolp (25 Mar 2009)

Alguien puede recomendar algún sitio donde comprar plata a buen precio en Barcelona?. Me estuve paseando por la plaza real el domingo y he estado en un par de numismáticas, pero nada interesante.


----------



## luismarple (25 Mar 2009)

ghkghk dijo:


> Me refiero a no tener 6 latas de Coca Cola llenas de monedas de oro valoradas en 150.000 euros encima del recibidor.



Pero aosaer, hombre de dios, si tienes 150.000 euros en monedas de oro que ostias haces preguntando en un foro donde guardarlas?? gástate algo de tela en tenerlas bien guardadas!! instala una caja empotrada detras de algún cuadro en casa, o algo así.

Es como si te compras un chalete a lo "Jose Luis Moreno" y vienes al foro a preguntar como se instala una alarma que has comprado en el rastro este domingo!!

No seas cutre, que tienes pasta para hacer las cosas bien!!!


----------



## carloszorro (25 Mar 2009)

hugolp dijo:


> Alguien puede recomendar algún sitio donde comprar plata a buen precio en Barcelona?. Me estuve paseando por la plaza real el domingo y he estado en un par de numismáticas, pero nada interesante.



yo compre en www.anlagegold24.de,pero parece ser que ya no sirven a españa
estos dias me estoy fijando en www.silber-corner.de,parece que tienen buenos precios en monedas de 1kg


----------



## ghkghk (25 Mar 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Pero aosaer, hombre de dios, si tienes 150.000 euros en monedas de oro que ostias haces preguntando en un foro donde guardarlas?? gástate algo de tela en tenerlas bien guardadas!! instala una caja empotrada detras de algún cuadro en casa, o algo así.
> 
> Es como si te compras un chalete a lo "Jose Luis Moreno" y vienes al foro a preguntar como se instala una alarma que has comprado en el rastro este domingo!!
> 
> No seas cutre, que tienes pasta para hacer las cosas bien!!!



Por eso pregunté cómo almacenarlas. Empresas especializadas, cajas fuertes en casas, cajas fuertes en entidades bancarias... Las mejores opciones en ese sentido. Quizá haya empresas más baratas e igual de seguras que un banco.


----------



## Nasti di Plasti (25 Mar 2009)

ghkghk dijo:


> Por eso pregunté cómo almacenarlas. Empresas especializadas, cajas fuertes en casas, cajas fuertes en entidades bancarias... Las mejores opciones en ese sentido. Quizá haya empresas más baratas e igual de seguras que un banco.



Yo haría como que planto un olivo en el jardín, y así, a lo disimulao, dejaría caer las cocacolas al fondo. Procura que el jardín sea discreto y que la valla esté bien cubierta de brezo opaco. 

A modo de ejemplo, el pasado finde hice un hoyo en el jardín para enterrar un pajarillo familiar y me di cuenta de que varios pares de ojos me observaban con curiosidad. (Aunque igual lo que les sorprendía es verme a mi con una pala)


----------



## tiogilito888 (25 Mar 2009)

--ezequiel-- dijo:


> me interesa comprar plata y gracias a este foro ya se donde comprarla pero aun no se donde venderla a un precio justo cuando llegue el caso, sin tener que ir hasta a alemania. por que la verdad es que andar haciendo en tonto por los foros de internet como tiogilito y otros niks para poder vender mi plata es de pobres



Veamos, andas más confundido que Dinio:

1.- Vender plata y oro en internet no es de pobres...no tener ni plata, ni oro, sí es de pobres.

2.- Gracias a los "andan haciendo en tonto" -¡menuda capacidad dialéctica y retórica!- tú te vas enterando poco a poco de la misa, aunque claro con ese nivelazo probablemente no comprendas ni la mitad de la mitad de lo aquí expuesto.

3.- La plata no la has de vender a su justo precio, sino al precio más alto que puedas obtener en el mercado. La plata vale mucho más de lo que cuesta, luego bajo esa óptica es completamente injusto el precio actual.

4.- No te preocupes de vender en su momento...cuando apenas tienes nada. Apenas tendrás tiempo de acumular cantidades considerables. Pensar en el cuento de "La lechera" sí es de mentes paupérrimas.

5.- Siento que tengas ese profundo complejo de que fomentar las transacciones comerciales sea de pobres. En este caso eres un "pobre hombre".

6.- No prejuzgues si los demás hacen el "tonto"...ya que quizá sólo hacen lo que les sale de los cojones con el dinero y los metales que deciden poner a la venta. Lo bueno de las monedas es que no caducan como los yogures y que en realidad, valen mucho más de lo que cuestan. Y la libertad de hacer lo que uno quiere vale más que todo el dinero del mundo.

7.- La plata no tendrás que llevarla a Alemania -cuando la compres, que todavía pareces novel y vírgen, en estos menesteres-...ya que al final la gente se deshará del papel para comprar bienes tangibles. Aunque pueda parecerte inverosímil habrá mucha gente que se enterará de la película mucho menos que tú,...y a esta gente podrás colocarle la mercancía sin problemas, a unos precios que parecerán estratosféricos sobre los actuales.


----------



## carloszorro (25 Mar 2009)

lo has dejao ko


----------



## Gamu (25 Mar 2009)

Nasti di Plasti dijo:


> Yo haría como que planto un olivo en el jardín, y así, a lo disimulao, dejaría caer las cocacolas al fondo. Procura que el jardín sea discreto y que la valla esté bien cubierta de brezo opaco.
> 
> A modo de ejemplo, el pasado finde hice un hoyo en el jardín para enterrar un pajarillo familiar y me di cuenta de que varios pares de ojos me observaban con curiosidad. (Aunque igual lo que les sorprendía es verme a mi con una pala)



un hoyo en el suelo es un mal sitio. Anda que no hay gente que busca con detectores de metales. 

Lo suyo es camuflarlo en un escondite en un tabique, justo detrás de algo que contenga metal: un enchufe, una lámpara, un interruptor. Otro buen escondite es cerca del pomo de una puerta, que también es metalico y se desmonta muy facilmente. Nadie que te registre la casa va a destrozarte los interruptores, ni las puertas, y los detectores de metales no distinguirán el oro del material del enchufe/pomo/interruptor/lámpara. 

Poner el oro en un jardín privado es pedir a gritos que te lo roben en unas vacaciones, y eso en el caso de que no te vean esconderlo... porque si te ven, estas perdido.

A ver si tenemos un poco de imaginacion!!!! que sino cuando el gobierno vaya a vuestras casas a requisar el oro y la plata os van a dejar secos!


----------



## elias2 (25 Mar 2009)

Germain dijo:


> Tiogilito, definitivamente me he enamorado de los 50 francos de plata, menudo monedón. Tenerla en la mano hasta te da sensación de tranquilidad.



Si, a mi tambien me gustan mucho, tambien tengo unas pocas.
Como esta moneda en realidad no se penso para ser circulada, la mayoria se conservan casi como nuevas....

Por cierto, no se cuanto te cuestan, pero en ebay en francia se venden de 11 a 12 euros mas gastos de envio.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Mar 2009)

elias2 dijo:


> Por cierto, no se cuanto te cuestan, pero en ebay en francia se venden de 11 a 12 euros mas gastos de envio.



Ni se te ocurra pagar más de 10€. Son monedas muchísimo más interesantes que los pakillos. Además son de categoria bullion, ley 900. Yo también tengo unas cuantas...


----------



## elias2 (25 Mar 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Ni se te ocurra pagar más de 10€. Son monedas muchísimo más interesantes que los pakillos.



Si tu me las vendes a 9 te compro 100 de ellas, trato?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Mar 2009)

elias2 dijo:


> Si tu me las vendes a 9 te compro 100 de ellas, trato?



Por mp...


----------



## zipote_ca (25 Mar 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Veamos, andas más confundido que Dinio:
> 
> 1.- Vender plata y oro en internet no es de pobres...no tener ni plata, ni oro, sí es de pobres.
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo en casi todo pero una preguntita ¿para cuando?


----------



## carloszorro (25 Mar 2009)

zipote_ca dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en casi todo pero una preguntita ¿para cuando?



en el año 2015 estos precios seran ridiculos


----------



## Nasti di Plasti (25 Mar 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> en el año 2015 estos precios seran ridiculos



Hasta hace bien poco en ebay y similares abundaban los lotes de 50 ó 100 monedas de plata (pakillos o duros), relativamente baratas. 

Hoy ya no hay ninguno.

Algún madrileño que se pase por la bolsa filatélica de la calle Toledo e informe, que con motivo de la obra (o no) ha desaparecido el escaparate en el que tenían los duros a 10 y los pakillos a 5 creo que dijeron.

Yo espero que en menos de un año estos precios nos parecerán ridículos.


----------



## tiogilito888 (25 Mar 2009)

zipote_ca dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en casi todo pero una preguntita ¿para cuando?



Ése es precisamente el tema más importante: ¿para cuándo?. El timing es el elemento crucial en todas las inversiones: muchos inversores pueden arruinarse invirtiendo en el producto adecuado, con excelentes análisis técnicos y fundamentales...pero en el momento inadecuado.

Miren...si yo supiera cuando va a acaecer, ya no estaría aquí; probablemente disfrutaría de unas merecidísimas vacaciones en Grand Cayman, a bordo del Tiogilito I, precioso megayate de bandera panameña (Liberia me da mal rollo y no tendría las bonificaciones existentes cuando me apeteciera pasar de un océano a otro a través del Canal de Panamá). 

Si yo supiera qué va a pasar...ya no escribiría aquí, mi tiempo lo dedicaría a ganar dinero de verdad, sin levantar la liebre de lo que pudiera acaecer.

Luego no soy adivino. Y respecto a lo de posible gurú...pues sólo el tiempo dará o quitará razones a las predicciones por mí realizadas. En este foro público me he mojado, pero en "petit comité" con allegados con los que analizo inversiones...me la he jugado muchísimo más, se lo aseguro.

Hasta aquí sólo hemos llegado a los prolegómenos de las inversiones metalíferas. Creo que se ha ido por la senda adecuada...no se podía ir más deprisa: primero las monedas de plata de 12 €, luego las monedas de 1 onza bullion, después la moneda histórica barata...paulatinamente los foreros se ha ido adentrando en los ignotos -para la gran mayoría- mundos de la plata.

Pero no es que no haya más nivel...sino que comenzar desde la base permite conocer mucho mejor la materia. Es bastante más interesante que ir esbozando con brochazos, sin que haya una consistencia real. Al menos, ése es mi punto de vista.

Hay otras formas de invertir que pueden ser también muy interesantes si uno conoce y asume los riesgos que pueden comportar desde los ETF, los futuros (y en general el resto de derivados), los índices, y las acciones tanto de empresas mineras como de auxiliares del sector. Otras formas de invertir, como los "pool" o los "certificados" como no me gustan nada, ni os las comentaré.

Pero ante unas realidades fácilmente observables, como va a ser la inflación que generará la desconfianza en el dólar -y en general el resto de divisas fiat-, debido a la crisis estructural del sistema en el que se crea dinero a discreción desde un ordenador, la plata constituye un eficacísimo seguro.

Al comprar plata a estos precios, las pérdidas pueden ser mínimas y el potencial muy alto. Es un seguro, en el que no hay apenas prima, ya que se compra muy barata: en precios del año 1980, está actualmente a una cuarta parte del máximo histórico...y desde entonces el dólar de EUA ya ha perdido aproximadamente el 70% de su valor de adquisición.

El hecho de tener entre manos una mercancía tangible y que te brinda seguridad, no tiene precio. Además cuando uno aprende algo de numismática e historia monetaria...puede tener gratísimas satisfacciones complementarias.

Si el futuro nos brinda ocasión, podremos ir comentando temas muy interesantes ya que las inversiones no se han de limitar necesariamente a comprar monedas y dejarlas en un hoyo en el patio de casa. Eso NUNCA será lo más rentable...aunque sin duda será lo más seguro.

Al invertir, si uno conoces las reglas de juego y los riesgos puede decidir dónde se juega su dinero: siempre y cuándo tenga clara unas premisas.

1.- Los agentes financieros actuales son unos tramposos...y pueden cambiar las reglas de juego cuando lo deseen.
2.- Se ha de tener en cuenta el pasado, pero la historia nunca se repite de la misma manera. Esos matices hay que pronosticarlos...aunque uno pueda equivocarse.
3.- El sistema financiero actual es absolutamente insostenible: y se puede sacar partido de los ineluctables cambios que ocurrirán.
4.- Nadie sabe el timing perfecto: desconfíen de quien tenga las ideas diáfanas. Aquí se viene a aprender con humildad...y el que crea que lo sabe todo es porque no tiene ni puta idea.
5.- No se tienen "los deberes hechos"...ya que los cambios serán muy rápidos: y hay que formarse, y aprender todos los días si uno pretende lanzar opiniones.

Quizá en el futuro les pueda comentar como algún amigo ha ganado millones de euros en la bolsa de Vancouver...y en unos meses perdió todo lo ganado en dos años, y hasta el 60% de su capital...mientras estaba de vacaciones...y sin apenas poder hacer nada. Que quede claro que no soy yo.

A "toro pasao" habrá muchos listos que les hablarán de "stop loss"...pero que tengan los cojones y el cerebro para haber ganado millones de euros en bolsa primero. Que los comentarios son gratis.

También quizá les hable de cómo un amigo cito a otro un chivatazo de una empresa de Vancouver, y el segundo compró "a mercado" con el 30% de su patrimonio...y el valor subió un 40% en una sola sesión.

Al "listo" que hizo ésto, sin avisar en otros ambientes le hubieran descerrajado el cráneo...y no se merecería menos, ya que los buitres de la bolsa, se fijaron en el valor, algunos directivos vendieron las stock optinos en máximos, especularon otros inversores después a corto...y desde entonces el valor no ha levantado cabeza, pese a las revalorizaciones de los metales.

Quizá alguno de ustedes se pregunte...y tiogilito888 qué está haciendo aquí. Pues señores, yo también me lo pregunto...cuando leo a algunos analistos estadounidenses y canadienses que tienen tan poca idea...pero hay que ir hacia adelante. Y ojalá entre todos saquemos las estrategias de inversión más adecuadas ante el infinito potencial que nos ofrece el mercado actual de la plata.


----------



## VOTIN (25 Mar 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Ése es precisamente el tema más importante: ¿para cuándo?. El timing es el elemento crucial en todas las inversiones: muchos inversores pueden arruinarse invirtiendo en el producto adecuado, con excelentes análisis técnicos y fundamentales...pero en el momento inadecuado.
> 
> Miren...si yo supiera cuando va a acaecer, ya no estaría aquí; probablemente disfrutaría de unas merecidísimas vacaciones en Grand Cayman, a bordo del Tiogilito I, precioso megayate de bandera panameña (Liberia me da mal rollo y no tendría las bonificaciones existentes cuando me apeteciera pasar de un océano a otro a través del Canal de Panamá).
> 
> ...



Joder!!!!!! que arte de prosa...............................
por fin hemos descubierto al NEGRO de CORIN TELLADO que le escribia las novelas del OESTE


----------



## carloszorro (25 Mar 2009)

4.- Nadie sabe el timing perfecto: desconfíen de quien tenga las ideas diáfanas. Aquí se viene a aprender con humildad...y el que crea que lo sabe todo es porque no tiene ni puta idea.

el timing prefecto en el corto plazo es muy dificil de pronosticar pero en largo es mucho mas facil siempre y cuando se tengan las ideas claras
1-analizando el oro y la plata tecnicamente esta claro que estan alcistas
2-los fundamentales son alcistas;desproporcion total entre oferta/demanda
3-y por ultimo los ciclos;si estamos en el 9º año alcista pues nos quedan teoricamente 11 añitos + por delante
resumiendo:vender todo antes del 2015,el ultimo euro que se lo lleve otro


----------



## segundaresidencia (25 Mar 2009)

Nasti di Plasti dijo:


> Hasta hace bien poco en ebay y similares abundaban los lotes de 50 ó 100 monedas de plata (pakillos o duros), relativamente baratas.
> 
> Hoy ya no hay ninguno.
> 
> ...



los duros estaban a 10 y los pakillos a 6 , con los duros si baja si te llevas muchos,con los pakillos es algo mas reacio(a 5 no te los llevas),porque dice que el gramo de plata sale mas barato con estas monedas.
no creo que le queden duros ya........ ;-))


----------



## Germain (25 Mar 2009)

elias2 dijo:


> Si, a mi tambien me gustan mucho, tambien tengo unas pocas.
> Como esta moneda en realidad no se penso para ser circulada, la mayoria se conservan casi como nuevas....
> 
> Por cierto, no se cuanto te cuestan, pero en ebay en francia se venden de 11 a 12 euros mas gastos de envio.



Bueno, a mí me costó 11 euros gastos de envío incluidos, tampoco está tan mal.


----------



## --ezequiel-- (26 Mar 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Veamos, andas más confundido que Dinio:
> 
> 1.- Vender plata y oro en internet no es de pobres...no tener ni plata, ni oro, sí es de pobres.
> 
> ...



q bien escribes tio gilito, yo al lao tuyo no soi naide


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (26 Mar 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> No no, antes que invertir en comida creo mucho mas seguro invertir en adicciones. Si tienes hambre antes que atún puedes comer pan, o comprar un poco de arroz o tirarte al monte a ver lo que encuentras o quedarte en la cama tapadito. Pero como necesites fumar un cigarro no te quedan mas cojones que comprar. O eso o te pones a rebuscar colillas en las papeleras y entre todo lo que te encuentres te haces medio cigarro.



Lo que dices tiene mucho sentido. Y no olvidemos que en los "madmax" que hubo en el siglo XX (Guerra Civil, Guerras Mundiales) el tabaco se usó ampliamente como moneda de un valor adecuadamente bajo para el menudeo.

Un paquete de tabaco cuesta entre tres y cuatro euros; cada cigarrillo, quince o veinte céntimos, y eso, en España, donde es bastante más barato que en otros países de la UE. En caso de desabastecimiento, multiplicará su precio, y lo que es seguro es que, al contrario que el oro o la plata, *las posibilidades de que su coste baje son nulas*. 

Y bien almacenado, dura años. Yo tengo, precisamente, ahora mismo delante, tres cajones de tabaco, de cartón, de quinientos paquetes cada uno, que uso para guardar trastos. Ocupan los tres juntos lo que una mesita o un arcón pequeños, y si estuvieran llenos de tabaco, valdrían en total cuatro mil quinientos euros de buena liquidez. Puede ser una buena forma de tener dinero en casa.

Eso sí, si alguien hace esta inversión, que sea del tabaco que fume habitualmente, para que si no llega el madmax y no lo tiene que usar como moneda, al menos lo pueda gastar.


----------



## silber (26 Mar 2009)

Os llevo leyendo hace tiempo y me e registrado. Creo que la plata es buena inversion pero el otro dia me asuste un poco cuando vi lo que valia antes. Creia que siempre habia valido mas que ahora, pero ahora no lo tengo tan claro.

Por lo visto la plata ha estado un monton de años valiendo unos 4 o 5 dolares, aunque supongo que es imposible que el precio vuelva a estar tan bajo. De todos modos me gustaria que alguien me tranquilizase y me asegurara que no bajara tanto, porque he metido mucho en plata y no lo puedo perder. 

Gracias.


----------



## Gamu (26 Mar 2009)

silber dijo:


> Os llevo leyendo hace tiempo y me e registrado. Creo que la plata es buena inversion pero el otro dia me asuste un poco cuando vi lo que valia antes. Creia que siempre habia valido mas que ahora, pero ahora no lo tengo tan claro.
> 
> Por lo visto la plata ha estado un monton de años valiendo unos 4 o 5 dolares, aunque supongo que es imposible que el precio vuelva a estar tan bajo. De todos modos me gustaria que alguien me tranquilizase y me asegurara que no bajara tanto, porque he metido mucho en plata y no lo puedo perder.
> 
> Gracias.



me parece que aunque no quieras, vas a perder parte de tu inversion. Pero si inviertes en plata perderas menos que si lo tienes en una cuenta corriente. Un euro del 2008 no valdrá lo mismo que un euro del 2010, pero probablemente una onza de plata si valga lo mismo ahora o dentro de dos años. Siempre teniendo en cuenta el valro respecto de los bienes de consumo que se pueden comprar claro está...


----------



## silber (26 Mar 2009)

Ya, pero la verdad es que me ha sorprendido que la plata costara tan poco hace pocos años, estaba convencido de que compraba barato pero ahora no lo tengo tan claro. Hace unos cuantos años no llegaba ni a 5 dolares, ha subido mas que los pisos. Es mas, leyendo por ahi he leido que cuesta producir la plata unos 4 o 5 dolares, con lo cual me he cojonado mas. Seguro que es informacion manipulada para que no compremos, pero me gustaria que algunos que sabeis mas me podais indicar.


----------



## silber (26 Mar 2009)

En esa pagina de oro, kitko, viene la grafica de muchos años y estuvo un monton de años a bajo precio. No lo entiendo.


----------



## carloszorro (26 Mar 2009)

silber dijo:


> En esa pagina de oro, kitko, viene la grafica de muchos años y estuvo un monton de años a bajo precio. No lo entiendo.



las inundaciones en los mercados mundiales de capitales con nuevos dólares será inflacionario y los EE.UU. devaluaran la moneda. ¿Cómo sacar provecho de la devaluación del dólar? comprando activos inversamente correlacionados como el oro o la plata.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Mar 2009)

silber dijo:


> Os llevo leyendo hace tiempo y me e registrado. Creo que la plata es buena inversion pero el otro dia me asuste un poco cuando vi lo que valia antes. Creia que siempre habia valido mas que ahora, pero ahora no lo tengo tan claro.
> 
> Por lo visto la plata ha estado un monton de años valiendo unos 4 o 5 dolares, aunque supongo que es imposible que el precio vuelva a estar tan bajo. De todos modos me gustaria que alguien me tranquilizase y me asegurara que no bajara tanto, porque he metido mucho en plata y no lo puedo perder.
> 
> Gracias.




Lo aconsejable es comprar oro y plata para preservar capital, no para invertir o ganar dinero especulando sobre su subida. La gran diferencia entre los metales y el dinero papel-digital es que siempre valdrá algo, aunque no hay que engañarse: Puede bajar mucho.


----------



## silber (26 Mar 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Lo aconsejable es comprar oro y plata para preservar capital, no para invertir o ganar dinero especulando sobre su subida. La gran diferencia entre los metales y el dinero papel-digital es que siempre valdrá algo, aunque no hay que engañarse: Puede bajar mucho.



Entonces igual lo que hago es vender parte de lo que compre, que estoy un poco acojonado ya que creia que el precio actual era de autentico chollo, por lo del ratio oro plata que esplicais en este foro.


----------



## Ulisses (26 Mar 2009)

Bienvenido, Sr. Silber.

Pierda usted cuidado, va a ser muy complicado que la plata valga menos de lo le ha costado y, como le han dicho en el post anterior, como regla general, las divisas siempre que se devalúan lo hacen con respecto a otras y a los metales preciosos.

No obstante, dispone de un hilo dedicado a la compra de oro y plata entre foreros. Es un lugar idóneo para obtener liquidez si vende sus monedas a un precio razonable, sin tener que recurrir a que se las recompre su suministrador.


----------



## carloszorro (26 Mar 2009)

silber dijo:


> Entonces igual lo que hago es vender parte de lo que compre, que estoy un poco acojonado ya que creia que el precio actual era de autentico chollo, por lo del ratio oro plata que esplicais en este foro.



estrategia para ganar y para dormir tranquilo:
compra todo lo que puedas entre 10$ y 12$,no mires los graficos de kitko hasta dentro de 4 o 5 años,y a vender todo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Mar 2009)

silber dijo:


> Entonces igual lo que hago es vender parte de lo que compre, que estoy un poco acojonado ya que creia que el precio actual era de autentico chollo, por lo del ratio oro plata que esplicais en este foro.



No me mire usted a mi. 

Siempre he defendido un ratio oro/plata de 3/1 y una inversión en metales del 10-20% dependiendo del perfil de cada cual.

No hay que invertir seriamente en lo que no se entiende ni tampoco creer a quien pretende entenderlo. Nadie tiene ni puta idea de lo que va a pasar. Personlamente me preparo para todos los escenarios y para ello es necesario tener algo de metales.


----------



## Ulisses (26 Mar 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No me mire usted a mi.
> No hay que invertir seriamente en lo que no se entiende ni tampoco creer a quien pretende entenderlo. Nadie tiene ni puta idea de lo que va a pasar. Personlamente me preparo para todos los escenarios y para ello es necesario tener algo de metales.



Excelente razonamiento. Creo que la mayor parte de nosotros pensamos en el oro y la plata como un seguro. No hay nada más peligroso que las certezas en cualquier ámbito de la vida. La política monetaria actual , como se ha repetido hasta la saciedad en este foro, provocará inflación o hiperinflación.

La pregunta del millón es ¿cuanta? y ¿cuando? Si tuviese esa certeza, también sabría qué porcentaje de mis ahorros guardar ( y no invertir) en metales. Incluso no le daría importancia al precio al que los compraría hoy, ni a si debo elegir entre el oro o la plata ni, tampoco, si debo comprar monedas grandes o pequeñas.

Coherencia es la voluntad de minimizar las contradicciones, no el dogma de vivir sin ellas - Jorge Wagensberg.


----------



## carloszorro (26 Mar 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Excelente razonamiento. Creo que la mayor parte de nosotros pensamos en el oro y la plata como un seguro. No hay nada más peligroso que las certezas en cualquier ámbito de la vida. La política monetaria actual , como se ha repetido hasta la saciedad en este foro, provocará inflación o hiperinflación.
> 
> La pregunta del millón es ¿cuanta? y ¿cuando? Si tuviese esa certeza, también sabría qué porcentaje de mis ahorros guardar ( y no invertir) en metales. Incluso no le daría importancia al precio al que los compraría hoy, ni a si debo elegir entre el oro o la plata ni, tampoco, si debo comprar monedas grandes o pequeñas.
> 
> Coherencia es la voluntad de minimizar las contradicciones, no el dogma de vivir sin ellas - Jorge Wagensberg.



1-los metales no son un seguro bueno,son moneda y materia prima
ejemplo de seguro malo:guardar plata durante 22 años(sin invertir)entre 1980-2002=un desastre de seguro
2-el precio si importa,pero sobre todo el movimiento del precio
ejemplo:hay gente que compro oro en marzo de 2008 y lo vendio en octubre de ese mismo año=perdidas del 30% en 7 meses
con esto lo que quiero decir es que es importantisimo tener las ideas claras tanto en esto de los metales como en cualquier otro negocio,porque incluso con ideas claras a veces se falla


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Mar 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> 1-los metales no son un seguro bueno,son moneda y materia prima
> ejemplo de seguro malo:guardar plata durante 22 años(sin invertir)entre 1980-2002=un desastre de seguro



No entiende usted lo que es un seguro. 

Cualquier seguro ante el colapso de la moneda fiat durante 22 años le hubiese salido mucho más caro.

Los seguros se toman para no tener que utilizarlos



carloszorro dijo:


> 2-el precio si importa,pero sobre todo el movimiento del precio
> ejemplo:hay gente que compro oro en marzo de 2008 y lo vendio en octubre de ese mismo año=perdidas del 30% en 7 meses
> con esto lo que quiero decir es que es importantisimo tener las ideas claras tanto en esto de los metales como en cualquier otro negocio,porque incluso con ideas claras a veces se falla



No creo que haya mucha gente que hiciese eso, y el que lo hizo lo hizo por especular a corto plazo. Eso siempre tiene un riesgo importante. El que compro en diciembre y vendió hace unas semanas consiguió un beneficio importante. Elegir a posteriori periodos de compra-venta de cualquier activo es una tontería evidentemente.


----------



## jaws (27 Mar 2009)

silber dijo:


> Entonces igual lo que hago es vender parte de lo que compre, que estoy un poco acojonado ya que creia que el precio actual era de autentico chollo, por lo del ratio oro plata que esplicais en este foro.



Tío, sinceramente se objetivo.

Has hecho el auténtico imbécil invirtiendo una cantidad que te preocupa en algo de lo que no tienes ni puta idea y por oidas de otros.

Empieza a pensar por tu cuenta, leer fuentes de todo tipo, racionalizas y luego ya pensarás lo que haces.

Es que joder, es como si vengo aqui a decir que las casas estan bajas y tu vas corriendo a comprarte una.



silber dijo:


> En esa pagina de oro, kitko, viene la grafica de muchos años y estuvo un monton de años a bajo precio. No lo entiendo.




Estaba baja porque no había una crisis como la actual. Igual que en el momento que la crisis actual se pase si no refundan alguna moneda en respaldo de oro, las materias primas se volveran a dar la hostia y pasara la plata a 4$ de nuevo y el oro a 300. Eso hay que tenerlo claro, y mirar la crisis del 80 donde en un año se desplomo todo. Compras plata y oro? Ok, es un seguro pero aceptas la posible pérdida. Compras creyendote el más listo, sin mirar precios anteriores, sin tener ni puta idea y creyendote el rey del mambo? Normal que te des la hostia aquí y en cualquier cosa a no ser que suene la flauta por la razón que sea y aciertes, pero no será tu mérito.


----------



## jaws (27 Mar 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No entiende usted lo que es un seguro.
> 
> Cualquier seguro ante el colapso de la moneda fiat durante 22 años le hubiese salido mucho más caro.
> 
> Los seguros se toman para no tener que utilizarlos



Venga ya monster. Un colapso FIAT se ve venir primero en forma de crisis, y podrás comprar a precios mas altos pero podrás.

Mantener las materias por mantenerlas SIEMPRE es de tontos y nada rentable económicamente. Si esta crisis se pasa, se pone stop loss, se vende con un 20% de pérdidas y recuperas tu pasta para volver a moverla. 

El que la mantenga si todo vuelve a la normalidad y vea precios digamos hasta de hace 2 años comprado a 500$ el oro volviendo a 300 350, pues es tonto y habrá perdido un huevo de poder adquisitivo.

Pero puedes seguir intentando meter miedos y razonando absurdamente para seguir vendiendo. Viva la objetividad.


----------



## carloszorro (27 Mar 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No entiende usted lo que es un seguro.
> 
> Cualquier seguro ante el colapso de la moneda fiat durante 22 años le hubiese salido mucho más caro.
> 
> ...



la plata y el oro son moneda y materia prima,en ningun libro aparecen como un seguro,si aparecen como inversion refugio(que es distinto)

hubo gente que si vendio en octubre del 2008(con cierto panico en algun momento como cuando se perdia la zona de 700$),en caso contrario yo no podria haber comprado en ese mes y ademas 
el consejo que pretendo darle al señor silver es que como dice monster deberia haber estudiado bien el tema antes de meterse con una cantidad "tan importante"para el
para no tener que hacer reflexiones a posteriori,lo mejor es estudiar bien donde se debe comprar y donde vender(soportes/resistencias/tendencias)

mirar los graficos a posteriori no creo que sea ninguna tonteria evidente,los graficos ayudan muchisimo,por lo menos a mi me resultan utiles para saber cuando tengo que tomar decisiones


----------



## Gamu (27 Mar 2009)

a mi me parece que también estamos mezclando churras con merinas.

Hay muchos tipos de plata, y no toda va a perder valor en caso de que nos recuperemos económicamente.

Me refiero, por ejemplo, a monedas históricas que estén en buen estado de conservación. 

En epoca de crisis el premium numismático disminuye, y sube el de la plata, en épocas de bonanza el premium numismático sube, y baja el de la plata.

Supongo que a eso se refería Tiogilito cuando dijo que el proceso natural de un atesorador de plata es: monedas de 12 euros del bde-> onzas sin premium -> moneda histórica.

Cada tipo de plata tiene ventajas e inconvenientes, y puedes crearte una cartera de monedas que cubran todas las eventualidades, y que te sirvan para no tener que malvender el resto. Algunos ejemplos:

1.- Hiperinflación del carajo o madmax: todos los tipos de plata ganan, pero las que más se revalorizarian serían las que te den la plata más barata, solo el metal tendría valor. El premium numismático y el valor facial legal no valdrían un pimiento. Los reyes en este escenario serían los paquillos (sin valor numismático) y las onzas de plata, las monedas históricas pequeñas en mal estado (bajo premium numismático) también serían una buena opción.

2.- Corralito: las monedas del BDE serían las más apreciadas, por ser 100% liquidas. Al no haber liquidez en manos de la gente, la plata pura sin valor facial te serviría para comprar bienes de primera necesidad en el mercado negro, pero te saldría caro. 

3.- Recuperación económica sin inflación (bajada de precio de los metales): las monedas históricas con alto premium serían las reinas del mambo ya que la recuperación avivaría el coleccionismo. Las del BdE no perderían valor protegidas por el valor facial, y las onzas de plata perderían algo de valor dependiendo de su premium numismático, por ejemplo los silver eagles no perderían tanto valor como las filármónicas. 


Teniendo todo esto en cuenta, es facil prepararse una cartera de monedas de plata que te permita cubrirte frente a todas las eventualidades, sin verte obligado a vender ninguna moneda en el momento inoportuno.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Mar 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> a mi me parece que también estamos mezclando churras con merinas.
> 
> Hay muchos tipos de plata, y no toda va a perder valor en caso de que nos recuperemos económicamente.
> 
> ...




Confunde usted "premium numismático" con "premium por ser moneda internacional conocida y apreciada". No es lo mismo. Las monedas bullion no tienen practicamente ningún premium numismático (salvo excepcionalmente la de algunos años).


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Mar 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> la plata y el oro son moneda y materia prima,en ningun libro aparecen como un seguro,si aparecen como inversion refugio(que es distinto)



No es lo que los libros digan. Es como uno lo considere. Y eso cada cual debería tenerlo claro. 

Para alguien que compró en el 80 esperando dar el pelotazo su compra de plata fue un fracaso.

Para alguien que compró en el 80 inmunizándose ante un colapso monetario su compra de plata cubrió su objetivo.


----------



## Gamu (27 Mar 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Confunde usted "premium numismático" con "premium por ser moneda internacional conocida y apreciada". No es lo mismo. Las monedas bullion no tienen practicamente ningún premium numismático (salvo excepcionalmente la de algunos años).



llamelo X, llamelo Y. El caso es que las monedas con premium (internacional o numismático) respecto de la plata verán ese premium revalorizado en caso de mejora de la economía.

Ahora mismo, los duros de plata en buen estado, creo que son la mejor opción de inversión. Pero hay que cubrirse frente a todas las posibilidades que he mencionado antes, porque todo son escenarios mas o menos posibles.


----------



## explorador (27 Mar 2009)

Dada mi ignorancia en el tema y viendo lo que se avecina, nada bueno por otra parte, y ante mi desconocimiento de numismática, ¿creeís que puede ser "seguro", ampliar las compras en monedas de plata del BDE valor facial 12€ o bien mejor diversificar tanto hacia las onzas de oro o otro tipo de moneda de plata?, lo único que busco es que si algun dia los papelitos dejan de tener valor, tener diversificado mis ahorros, no busco ganar dinero, mi interés es simplemente intentar mediamente preparado en el caso, más que probable, que esto acabe como el rosario de la aurora.


----------



## merche400 (27 Mar 2009)

explorador dijo:


> Dada mi ignorancia en el tema y viendo lo que se avecina, nada bueno por otra parte, y ante mi desconocimiento de numismática, ¿creeís que puede ser "seguro", ampliar las compras en monedas de plata del BDE valor facial 12€ o bien mejor diversificar tanto hacia las onzas de oro o otro tipo de moneda de plata?, lo único que busco es que si algun dia los papelitos dejan de tener valor, tener diversificado mis ahorros, no busco ganar dinero, mi interés es simplemente intentar mediamente preparado en el caso, más que probable, que esto acabe como el rosario de la aurora.



Ahora estaba discutiendo con un colega que compró 4000 euros en SAN a 4 euros +- y ahora las va a vender a 5'50 +- Se ha ganado 1500 euros por el morro y me está restregando toda la puta mañana que lo que tengo es una autentica mierda, que lo venda todo y que compre SAN. : 


Pues yo tengo bastante monedillas del BDE y me siguen gustando. Tambien he probado en "colar" alguna de ellas en la gasolinera con resultados satisfactorios  

Las monedas de 10 euros de Alemania tambien están bien (son igual a las de 12 del BDE), así como las Holandesas de 5 euros con 11 gramos de plata.

Tambien alguna Bullion tipo filarmónica.


Esta es, según mi opinión, una táctica ultra conservadora y es la que estoy siguiendo. Conforme se vayan viendo el panorama, siempre puedes transformar las del BDE en bullion.


----------



## Gamu (27 Mar 2009)

explorador dijo:


> Dada mi ignorancia en el tema y viendo lo que se avecina, nada bueno por otra parte, y ante mi desconocimiento de numismática, ¿creeís que puede ser "seguro", ampliar las compras en monedas de plata del BDE valor facial 12€ o bien mejor diversificar tanto hacia las onzas de oro o otro tipo de moneda de plata?, lo único que busco es que si algun dia los papelitos dejan de tener valor, tener diversificado mis ahorros, no busco ganar dinero, mi interés es simplemente intentar mediamente preparado en el caso, más que probable, que esto acabe como el rosario de la aurora.



tener un poco de todo es una buena idea (creo yo) si lo que quieres es cubrirte frente a cualquier eventualidad. Los porcentajes de cada cosa dependerán de cual creas que es el escenario más probable, y del volumen que quieras invertir.

Si vas a comprar unos 2000 euros (suficiente como para sobrevivir sin darse lujos durante unos años, en el peor de los casos). Yo te recomendaría las siguientes proporciones

20% en monedas del BdE 
20% en onzas de plata (la mitad en silver eagles)
15% en monedas de 100 de franco (las monedas más baratas en relación a la plata que contienen)
15% en duros de plata en buen estado 
15% en monedas pequeñas: de 1 o 2 pesetas, o quarters y dimes de plata (25 o 10 centavos de dolar previos al 1964)
15% en comprar un par de monedas de oro pequeñas en buen estado (nunca se sabe si tendrás que comprar alguna voluntad con una pequeña fortúna)


Si tu novia o mujer tiene bastantes joyas de oro, no hace falta que compres el último 15%. 

A mi, personalmente, me gusta más la plata que el oro. En caso de caos, el oro será demasiado valioso como para encontrar alguien que quiera cambiarte una moneda. En zimbabwe por ejemplo, con una alfonsina de oro podrías comprarte 400 panes de kilo... si tuvieramos hiperinflación dudo mucho que encontrarás algún proveedor en el mercado negro con tantos recursos excedentes.


----------



## Bud Spencer (27 Mar 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> Las monedas de 10 euros de Alemania tambien están bien (son igual a las de 12 del BDE), así como las Holandesas de 5 euros con 11 gramos de plata.



Sabes dónde comprar las holandesas y las alemanas?


----------



## Gamu (27 Mar 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> Pues yo tengo bastante monedillas del BDE y me siguen gustando. Tambien he probado en "colar" alguna de ellas en la gasolinera con resultados satisfactorios
> 
> .



me parece que no ha quedado claro el concepto "curso legal". Si tu vas a pagar con una moneda de 12 euros de plata, de curso legal en España, EL COMERCIANTE ESTÁ OBLIGADO A ACEPTARLA. No las "cuelas" lo mismo que no "cuelas" un billete de 20 euros. Pagas y punto.

Si no la acepta, te puedes ir sin pagar y no sería un robo. A efectos legales es como si le hubieras ofrecido un billete de 10 y una moneda de 2 euros, y los hubiera rechazado.


----------



## Gamu (27 Mar 2009)

Bud Spencer dijo:


> Sabes dónde comprar las holandesas y las alemanas?



ojo, que las holandesas y las alemanas no son de curso legal en España. Estas si que tendrías que ir a cambiarlas al país de origen.


----------



## silverdaemon (27 Mar 2009)

*filarmonicas de plata en venta*

Por si a alguno le interesa, pongo a la venta varios tubos originales de 20 filarmonicas de plata de 2009 a 310 euros mas gastos de envio (posibilidad de entrega en mano en valencia o alrededores, y el lunes en madrid). Interesados mandar MP. indicando cuantos tubos desean y movil o mail
Tambien estoy abierto a propuestas de cambio por otras monedas de plata u oro. Pedido minimo 10 monedas (155 euros).


----------



## merche400 (27 Mar 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> me parece que no ha quedado claro el concepto "curso legal". Si tu vas a pagar con una moneda de 12 euros de plata, de curso legal en España, *EL COMERCIANTE ESTÁ OBLIGADO A ACEPTARLA*. No las "cuelas" lo mismo que no "cuelas" un billete de 20 euros. Pagas y punto.
> 
> *Si no la acepta, te puedes ir sin pagar y no sería un robo*. A efectos legales es como si le hubieras ofrecido un billete de 10 y una moneda de 2 euros, y los hubiera rechazado.



Yo le pregunté al cajero de la sucursal del BDE si podría comprar con ella y me dijo que los establecimientos "NO ESTAN OBLIGADOS" por ser monedas conmemorativas. Por ello, yo pregunté antes en la gasolinera si podría pagar con dicha moneda.

Sin embargos, los bancos "SI ESTAN OBLIGADOS" a cambiartela por dinero fiat.


----------



## manusan (27 Mar 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> Ahora estaba discutiendo con un colega que compró 4000 euros en SAN a 4 euros +- y ahora las va a vender a 5'50 +- Se ha ganado 1500 euros por el morro y me está restregando toda la puta mañana que lo que tengo es una autentica mierda, que lo venda todo y que compre SAN. :



Lo de la bolsa es como la pesca, una pieza de 20 cm se exagera hasta que llega al metro y medio, 
1º preguntale al colega cuanto ha perdido antes en bolsa (evidentemente negará cualquier perdida)
2º CONTRADICCIÓn: si el va a vender, porque te aconseja que vendas lo tuyo y compres SAN?

la ludopatía aplicada a la bolsa es peligrosa y mas cuando se quiere arrastrar a "colegas"


----------



## manusan (27 Mar 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> Yo le pregunté al cajero de la sucursal del BDE si podría comprar con ella y me dijo que los establecimientos "NO ESTAN OBLIGADOS" por ser monedas conmemorativas. Por ello, yo pregunté antes en la gasolinera si podría pagar con dicha moneda.
> 
> Sin embargos, los bancos "SI ESTAN OBLIGADOS" a cambiartela por dinero fiat.



Se puede pagar con estas monedas en cualquier establecimiento hasta un máximo de 10 monedas por compra.


----------



## Gamu (27 Mar 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> Yo le pregunté al cajero de la sucursal del BDE si podría comprar con ella y me dijo que los establecimientos "NO ESTAN OBLIGADOS" por ser monedas conmemorativas. Por ello, yo pregunté antes en la gasolinera si podría pagar con dicha moneda.
> 
> Sin embargos, los bancos "SI ESTAN OBLIGADOS" a cambiartela por dinero fiat.



Orden ECO/320/2003, de 10 de febrero, por la que se acuerda la emisión, acuñación y puesta en circulación de monedas de 12 euro

Emisin monedas 12 euros



> Estas monedas serán admitidas en las cajas públicas del territorio nacional sin limitación, *y entre particulares*, en territorio nacional, hasta 120 euros, cualquiera que sea la cuantía del pago.



Puedes pagar a cualquiera con estas monedas de 12 euros, hasta un límite de 120 euros. Que es más que si tuvieras monedas de otro tipo, puesto que en los comercios no están obligados a aceptar un pago de mas de 50 monedas, o sea de 100 euros si fueran 50 monedas de 2 euros.

Por si lo que dice la ley no fuera suficiente, mira lo que pasó cuando a un tipo no se le dejaba pagar con esa moneda.

http://www.joseramonmartinez.com/2007/03/03/usando-las-monedas-de-12-euros/


----------



## Gamu (27 Mar 2009)

manusan dijo:


> Se puede pagar con estas monedas en cualquier establecimiento hasta un máximo de 10 monedas por compra.



te me has adelantado bribón!


----------



## Domin (27 Mar 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> me parece que no ha quedado claro el concepto "curso legal". Si tu vas a pagar con una moneda de 12 euros de plata, de curso legal en España, EL COMERCIANTE ESTÁ OBLIGADO A ACEPTARLA. No las "cuelas" lo mismo que no "cuelas" un billete de 20 euros. Pagas y punto.
> 
> Si no la acepta, te puedes ir sin pagar y no sería un robo. A efectos legales es como si le hubieras ofrecido un billete de 10 y una moneda de 2 euros, y los hubiera rechazado.



Creo recordad que apartir del 2004, cambiaron la ley que decia que las monedas de 12 euros se podian usar en la calle, aunque como digo no estoy seguro y ahora mismo no tengo tiempo de mirarlo.


----------



## Gamu (27 Mar 2009)

Domin dijo:


> Creo recordad que apartir del 2004, cambiaron la ley que decia que las monedas de 12 euros se podian usar en la calle, aunque como digo no estoy seguro y ahora mismo no tengo tiempo de mirarlo.



algunos dicen que en el 2004 la ley dijo que eran monedas conmemorativas. Pero en ningún sitio dice que dejarán de ser utilizables entre particulares. Por lo tanto el artículo de la de 2003 no queda derogado.

Es un principio juridico básico: los articulos solo quedan derogados por leyes posteriores si se derogan expresamente, o si entran en contradicción con la ley posterior. Que se declare que esas monedas son conmemorativas, no implica que no sean de curso legal entre particulares. Hay monedas de 2 euros conmemorativas...

Si no fuera así, se daría la paradoja de que las monedas de 12 euros acuñadas entre 2003 y 2004 si son de curso legal, y las posteriores no.


----------



## merche400 (27 Mar 2009)

Buf..... con lo facil que es preguntar... 
Aqui un dialogo propuesto...



*¿Aceptan estas maravillosas monedas de plata para pagar latas de atún?*
--Sí. Aceptamos en este establecimiento.
*Vale... lo tendré en cuenta.*
--¿como? ¿NO PIENSA USTED EN COMPRAR LATAS DE ATUN?
*Tengo la dispensa llena. En otra ocasión será.*
--Vale..pero recuerde que en cuando llegue el MAD-MAX le costará 1 onza de plata Brittannia.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Mar 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> llamelo X, llamelo Y. El caso es que las monedas con premium (internacional o numismático) respecto de la plata verán ese premium revalorizado en caso de mejora de la economía.



Eso no es cierto. 

Es por ello que conviene distinguir entre premium numismático y premium de moneda reconocida. El premium numismático va a la par del mercado del arte. El premium de moneda reconocida es bastante inalterable e independiente de la coyuntura economica, aunque con un importante potencial dependiendo de la "nacionalidad" de la moneda.



> Ahora mismo, los duros de plata en buen estado, creo que son la mejor opción de inversión. Pero hay que cubrirse frente a todas las posibilidades que he mencionado antes, porque todo son escenarios mas o menos posibles.



Depende del premium numismático que se pague que aún puede bajar considerablemente. También hay que saber lo que se compra y ser capaz de evaluar las monedas. Tampoco me parecen ninguna ganga en relación con otras monedas similares más internacionales (por ejemplo los dólares de plata americanos Morgan o Peace).


----------



## Gamu (27 Mar 2009)

hombre, es que aqui muchos hemos tenido malas experiencias con lo que los funcionarios dicen, y luego lo que es real.

No te voy a aburrir contándote cuantas veces he tenido que estar horas en hacienda para que me devolvieran MI DINERO, y como se negaban a aplicar la ley por puro y simple desconocimiento, hasta que se lo explicaba y se lo enseñaba.

Hoy en dia, cada vez que voy a hacer un trámite en la administración, me llevo una copia de las leyes pertinentes y de las últimas modificaciones, porque hay altisimas posibilidades de que te den problemas.

En resumen: a menos que hables con un supervisor, o un funcionario competente (hay pocos), más te vale comprobar por tus medios si lo que te dicen es cierto. 

De todas maneras, si te contestaron por escrito, es una garantía. Si te lo dijeron en conversación telefónica no grabada.... tomatelo como quieras.


----------



## Germain (27 Mar 2009)

Si les dices que pueden canjearlas por billetes en el BdE seguro que no te van a poner pegas, aunque no creo que muchos vayan a cambiarlas. Plata es plata.


----------



## Gamu (27 Mar 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Depende del premium numismático que se pague que aún puede bajar considerablemente. También hay que saber lo que se compra y ser capaz de evaluar las monedas. Tampoco me parecen ninguna ganga en relación con otras monedas similares más internacionales (por ejemplo los dólares de plata americanos Morgan o Peace).



¿no fueron los doláres morgan los que falsificaron los chinos hace unas semanas?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Mar 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> ¿no fueron los doláres morgan los que falsificaron los chinos hace unas semanas?



¿Hace unas semanas? :

Señor, debería usted saber que los chinos llevan falsificando todo tipo de monedas de plata (incluidas españolas) desde hace décadas. 

En todo caso no hay que preocuparse demasiado si uno no va a comprar calidades y fechas excepcionales. En general no son los Morgan de 1921 que les interesan falsificar...

Cuando uno compra por el metal más un leve premium numismático no se arriesga demasiado.


----------



## silber (27 Mar 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No me mire usted a mi.
> 
> Siempre he defendido un ratio oro/plata de 3/1 y una inversión en metales del 10-20% dependiendo del perfil de cada cual.
> 
> No hay que invertir seriamente en lo que no se entiende ni tampoco creer a quien pretende entenderlo. Nadie tiene ni puta idea de lo que va a pasar. Personlamente me preparo para todos los escenarios y para ello es necesario tener algo de metales.



Pero si solo pongo un 20% de mi dinero en metales preciosos, ¿que hago con el otro 80%? ¿dejar que desaparezca con la quiebra de todo el chiringuito este? Prefiero tnener mas en metales porque al menos se que eso no desaparece. No me apetece perder el 80% por haber solo comprado el 20%. Del ratio me referia a que la plata esta muy barata respecto al oro, segun estuvo antaño.


----------



## silber (27 Mar 2009)

¿Es cierto eso de que la plata cuesta producirla unos 5 dólares? Porque si es asi si pensaria que me estan engañando.


----------



## Gamu (27 Mar 2009)

silber dijo:


> ¿Es cierto eso de que la plata cuesta producirla unos 5 dólares? Porque si es asi si pensaria que me estan engañando.



acuñar la moneda, transportarla y distribuirla también tiene su coste, o no?

Los tomates se los pagan a 0,15 el kilo a los gricultores, pero tu los pagas a 2 y 3 euros, eso si es un timo.


----------



## carloszorro (27 Mar 2009)

silber dijo:


> Pero si solo pongo un 20% de mi dinero en metales preciosos, ¿que hago con el otro 80%? ¿dejar que desaparezca con la quiebra de todo el chiringuito este? Prefiero tnener mas en metales porque al menos se que eso no desaparece. No me apetece perder el 80% por haber solo comprado el 20%. Del ratio me referia a que la plata esta muy barata respecto al oro, segun estuvo antaño.



yo meteria el 100% del dinero que no necesitara en los proximos 5 años en metales,pero no a estos precios
para una inversion algo fuerte esperaria un recorte del 15% ó 20% para entrar
y para salir nada de nervios,aguantar la volatilidad extrema que pueda haber en los proximos años y vender cuando la plata alcance los 40$ ó 50$


----------



## manusan (27 Mar 2009)

silber dijo:


> ¿Es cierto eso de que la plata cuesta producirla unos 5 dólares? Porque si es asi si pensaria que me estan engañando.



Y un Mercedes PVP 80.000 euros cuesta producirlo 20.000 !!!

Por dios, no creas que las minas, acuñadores, distribuidores trabajan para ti!, forma parte del ciclo productivo y distribuidor.

Por cierto, nadie engaña a nadie, si yo pongo a la venta un silver eagle por 3000 euros y alguien lo compra, es problema de quien lo compra por no informarse...


----------



## manusan (27 Mar 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> acuñar la moneda, transportarla y distribuirla también tiene su coste, o no?
> 
> Los tomates se los pagan a 0,15 el kilo a los gricultores, pero tu los pagas a 2 y 3 euros, eso si es un timo.



condenao! esta vez te has adelantado tu!


----------



## silber (27 Mar 2009)

manusan dijo:


> Y un Mercedes PVP 80.000 euros cuesta producirlo 20.000 !!!
> 
> Por dios, no creas que las minas, acuñadores, distribuidores trabajan para ti!, forma parte del ciclo productivo y distribuidor.
> 
> Por cierto, nadie engaña a nadie, si yo pongo a la venta un silver eagle por 3000 euros y alguien lo compra, es problema de quien lo compra por no informarse...



No es lo mismo comprar un mercedes a comprar una moneda de no coleccion, que lo que compras realmente es la materia prima y creo que en el fondo pagamos demasiado, aunque sea una perdida necesaria para evitar un mal mayor.


----------



## silber (27 Mar 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> yo meteria el 100% del dinero que no necesitara en los proximos 5 años en metales,pero no a estos precios
> para una inversion algo fuerte esperaria un recorte del 15% ó 20% para entrar
> y para salir nada de nervios,aguantar la volatilidad extrema que pueda haber en los proximos años y vender cuando la plata alcance los 40$ ó 50$



Pero si esperas al recorte y no llega, lo puedes perder todo. Creo que es mejor comprar ya y asegurarse estar protegido.

¿Seguro que llegara a 50$? Ojala


----------



## manusan (27 Mar 2009)

silber dijo:


> No es lo mismo comprar un mercedes a comprar una moneda de no coleccion, que lo que compras realmente es la materia prima y creo que en el fondo pagamos demasiado, aunque sea una perdida necesaria para evitar un mal mayor.



Mira, lo que dices es un sinsentido... el precio de la plata viene marcado por el mercado, oferta y demanda, ya sabes.... Puedes intentar ir a una mina y comprar plata en bruto, conseguirás un buen precio, eso si que es materia prima. 
Tu compras un producto elaborado, muy elaborado y con mucho trabajo invertido.


----------



## silber (27 Mar 2009)

manusan dijo:


> Mira, lo que dices es un sinsentido... el precio de la plata viene marcado por el mercado, oferta y demanda, ya sabes.... Puedes intentar ir a una mina y comprar plata en bruto, conseguirás un buen precio, eso si que es materia prima.
> Tu compras un producto elaborado, muy elaborado y con mucho trabajo invertido.



Pues sinceramente, yo lo compro por la plata, no por el producto.


----------



## Germain (27 Mar 2009)

silber dijo:


> Pues sinceramente, yo lo compro por la plata, no por el producto.



Entonces compra lingotes, no monedas.


----------



## silber (27 Mar 2009)

Germain dijo:


> Entonces compra lingotes, no monedas.



¡Son mas caros que las monedas de kilo!


----------



## Germain (27 Mar 2009)

¿Y entonces? Es que no entiendo qué buscas, joer, que te venden una cosa bonita que ha tenido su trabajo de diseño y todo, no es granalla.


----------



## silber (27 Mar 2009)

Germain dijo:


> ¿Y entonces? Es que no entiendo qué buscas, joer, que te venden una cosa bonita que ha tenido su trabajo de diseño y todo, no es granalla.



Pues que la moneda gorda sale a 13€ la onza, el lingote más por el iva, y resulta que la onza vale 10€ en realidad. Y que hace unos años no valia ni 5$ y me gustaria poder estar seguro de que no bajara hasta donde estuvo. 

Si no quebrasen todos los bancos o no llegara la hiperinflaccion, ¿volvería la plata a bajar de 5 dolares?


----------



## carloszorro (27 Mar 2009)

a 50$ ya estuvo,si lo ajustamos a la inflacion


----------



## carloszorro (27 Mar 2009)

silber dijo:


> Pero si esperas al recorte y no llega, lo puedes perder todo. Creo que es mejor comprar ya y asegurarse estar protegido.
> 
> ¿Seguro que llegara a 50$? Ojala



a 50$ ya estuvo,si lo ajustamos a la inflacion


----------



## manusan (27 Mar 2009)

silber dijo:


> Pues que la moneda gorda sale a 13€ la onza, el lingote más por el iva, y resulta que la onza vale 10€ en realidad. Y que hace unos años no valia ni 5$ y me gustaria poder estar seguro de que no bajara hasta donde estuvo.
> 
> Si no quebrasen todos los bancos o no llegara la hiperinflaccion, ¿volvería la plata a bajar de 5 dolares?



Estar seguro???????????

Lo que eres es indecisión andante ! NADIE esta seguro de nada, o es que buscas un certificado de ganancia asegurada?


----------



## silber (27 Mar 2009)

manusan dijo:


> Estar seguro???????????
> 
> Lo que eres es indecisión andante ! NADIE esta seguro de nada, o es que buscas un certificado de ganancia asegurada?



Digo yo que si queda menso plata, si hay mas dinero de papel, pues podemos estar seguros de que los precios anteriores no pueden volver y solo puede mantenerse o subir, ¿no?


----------



## carloszorro (27 Mar 2009)

silber dijo:


> Pues que la moneda gorda sale a 13€ la onza, el lingote más por el iva, y resulta que la onza vale 10€ en realidad. Y que hace unos años no valia ni 5$ y me gustaria poder estar seguro de que no bajara hasta donde estuvo.
> 
> Si no quebrasen todos los bancos o no llegara la hiperinflaccion, ¿volvería la plata a bajar de 5 dolares?



si no tienes las cosas claras jamas venderas a 50$,seguro que acabaras vendiendo con perdidas
en caso de bajar a 5$ en los proximos dias vendo mis coches,mis casas,mis negocios...y lo meto todo en plata


----------



## Germain (27 Mar 2009)

Tomáoslo como una colección, cojones, que tendréis un disgusto.


----------



## tiogilito888 (28 Mar 2009)

silber dijo:


> ¿Es cierto eso de que la plata cuesta producirla unos 5 dólares? Porque si es asi si pensaria que me estan engañando.



Éste es una claro ejemplo de la desinformación, la ignorancia y la exigua apertura de mente que pueden tener muchos que se adentran en los derroteros de las inversiones en metales preciosos.

Espero que nadie tome este tipo de comentarios con acritud, pero prefiero mostrarme como un indolente transgresor antes que estar constantemente reculando en los hilos ante los recién incorporados que no han leído diligentemente los posts previos.

Y quizá sea lo mejor hacer un ejercicio de brutal honestidad autocrítica: para que los demás engañen, o ellos son muy listos, o el afectado es muy lerdo. Habitualmente la verdad suele hallarse en un punto intermedio, pero no en este caso en concreto: ya que la maquinaria del sistema tiene unos engranajes perfectamente diseñados para desinformar y fomentar los beneficios de las elites financieras...mientras que los tontorrones siguen en su linea de adentrarse en los pantanosos terrenos de la irresponsable ignorancia.

O sea, que si una onza de plata cuesta producirla cinco dólares y la venden a quince euros , uno se ha de sentir estafado...
Pero si el Banco Central Europeo, crea billetes de 500 €, por un coste unitario de 20 céntimos de euro...y se los presta a la banca, para que salve su culo, sin que ese dinero llegue al grueso de la población...pues es lo más normal del mundo.

Si en los últimos meses con los "bail outs" de EUA se han creado desde la pantalla de un ordenador dos billones de dólares...pues es normal.

Si en el Coinage Act de 1792 se define al dólar como la moneda de plata con aproximadamente 24 gramos de plata pura...y desde entonces el dólar ha perdido el 97% de su poder adquisitivo...bah, es lógico.

¿Y si los dólares no son más que promesas de deuda que nunca se pagaran?. (En realidad, creo que sí se pagarán...haciendo posiblemente lo más elegante: una hiperinflación de manual y una nueva denominación de la divisa).

Pero claro...uno se cuestiona si la plata es cara. Nadie se cuestiona si tanto el dólar, como el euro son un auténtico timo...

La producción de oro y plata apenas crecen pese a las ingentes inversiones...en cambio el dinero fiat imaginario está creciendo de forma exponencial...hasta el punto que en los dos últimos años se han creado tantos dólares como desde 1792 hasta ese momento.

Vayamos a los costes de producción: es cuando menos temerario afirmar categóricamente que la plata tiene un coste de producción de 5 dólares por onza. Digo yo que no será lo mismo producir una onza de plata a Industrias Peñoles o a BHP Billiton (gigantes del sector minero) en algún yacimiento polimetálico en el que la plata sea un subproducto, al coste de producción de las agotadas y obsoletas minas del Cerro Rico de Potosí (Bolivia).

En este caso, cuando les pagaban la onza a 7 dólares a los potosinos, algunas cooperativas platíferas tuvieron que ralentizar o suspender la producción...ya que no era rentable.

Me pregunto entonces por qué Silver Standard Resources (compañía minera que declara tener las mayores reservas de plata bajo la superficie terrestre) no tiene más minas en minas en desarrollo real -no incluyo proyectos que van muy lentos- que la de Pirquitas (Argentina)...y se ve obligada a ampliar capital. Pues muy sencillo...porque el coste de producción de 5 dólares por onza es sencillamente falso.

Poner una mina y planta de procesado de metal en funcionamiento, suele valer, por poco que se invierta unos 100 millones de dólares -pensad tan sólo que un camión CAT o Liebherr, vale unos 3 millones de dólares-. Y muchas empresas mineras con bastante más inversión realizada durante años...todavía no han empezado a producir una sola onza de plata.

Quizá antes de comenzar a invertir hemos de aprender a pensar...lo que no es nada fácil. Y a conocernos a nosotros mismos para dar con nuestro perfil de inversión, árdua tarea que puede llevar años, ya que las personas evolucionan con el tiempo y la experiencias que viven.

Si uno ha de llegar al sector de las monedas de plata con sufrimiento de que podría devaluarse la inversión: que se saque las monedas por el precio que compró ipso facto, en este caso Ebay puede ser un buen aliado. Últimamente se han apreciando de forma remarcable los precios de las monedas de plata en esta plataforma de subastas en internet.

Uno se ha de divertir con lo que hace, aprender, informarse, interactuar, conocer comentarios de los demás...y darse cuenta de que todos juntos podemos aprovechar sinergias para obtener mejores estrategias de inversión...

Pero si los foreros piensan con el estómago de que no pueden permitirse perder...es mejor que lo dejen. Para ellos hay una moneda ideal: la de 12 euros del BdE, en la que apenas se asumen riesgos...y por lo menos se atesora alguna cantidad de plata.

Para mí la piedra angular de la inversión en metales ya no es tanto la seguridad que brindan, el placer de tenerlos y aprender de ellos, su valor estético e histórico, las personas tan interesantes que uno puede conocer en este campo...características todas ellas muy gratificantes, pero no cruciales: lo que me fuerza a invertir en metales es que el sistema se va a reir de su puñetera puta madre con el dinero de papel y bits creado a discreción y que tanto favorece a las oligarquías plutocráticas.

El otro día iba por el centro de Barcelona...y el Ayuntamiento regalaba unas plantitas en un tiesto de plástico. La gente las tomaba a pares porque "eran gratis". En realidad no lo eran...tan sólo lo parecían. La corporación local paga esas plantas a precio de oro...pero las regala para dosificar la perfecta dosis de anestesia a los administrados de la realidad.

Y con el dinero pasa absolutamente lo mismo: el matrix económico en el que todo este puto cuento con las ayudas monetarias a los bancos...para salvaguardar el sistema crediticio. En realidad lo que se salvaguarda es el sistema de prebendas para algunos...los que, sin dudarlo, se van a beneficiar de esta crisis...mientras se expolia a la clase media.

El dinero actual no es más que deuda, no es riqueza real. Con el agravante de que ahora se presta a unos sí (a la banca) y a otros no (por ejemplo a los autónomos que lo necesitan para continuar en su actividad)...jajajaja, y tened en cuenta que no se aporta riqueza real, sino virtual.

Con el oro y la plata como estándar, eso no pasaría de esta manera. Ni se fomentaría la galopante hiperinflación que inexorablemente se generará cuando la masa monetaria se convierta en oferta monetaria.

Y que conste que no digo que oro y plata sean la mejor inversión...quizá sean mejores el zinc y el rodio...especialmente tras los desplomes de estos dos metales. Pero cuando menos, yo sí me siento cómodo poseyéndolos.


----------



## hinka (28 Mar 2009)

Alguien a comprado monedas en USA?? El precio no esta mal el cambio €/$ ayuda, pero lo que me parece un robo es el precio del envio. Nada más y nada menos que 100$.
No se igual a mi me parece una pasada pero no lo es tanto. Alguna opinion???


----------



## carloszorro (28 Mar 2009)

estamos practicamente al principio de un gran ciclo alcista de la plata y se nota en los comentarios que mucha gente del foro no se ha enterado, son reacios a comprar cantidades importantes,desconfian muchisimo
alguno dice de comprar algunas monedas por si el fin del mundo(madmax)
otros de bueno en plan coleccion
otros dicen jamas metas mas del 15% de tu liquidez
personalmente me hacen gracia estos comentarios porque se nota que hay miedo a comprar metales,mas bien panico
sin embargo a la hora de pedir un credito de 200.000€ para un piso,o 20.000€ para un coche nuevo, 2.000€ para unas vaciones ó 30.000€ para renovar los muebles de casa,ó 60.000€ para comprar acciones...etc,en estos casos ni se lo han pensado dos veces(curiosamente una de las causas de esta gran crisis,consumismo salvaje y a credito)
no hay burbuja en los metales preciosos,todo lo contrario,personalmente sigo viendo miedo


----------



## Akita (28 Mar 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> sin embargo a la hora de pedir un credito de 200.000€ para un piso,o 20.000€ para un coche nuevo, 2.000€ para unas vaciones ó 30.000€ para renovar los muebles de casa,ó 60.000€ para comprar acciones...etc,en estos casos ni se lo han pensado dos veces(curiosamente una de las causas de esta gran crisis,consumismo salvaje y a credito)
> no hay burbuja en los metales preciosos,todo lo contrario,personalmente sigo viendo miedo



Carloszorro, los que son cautos y comedidos en este foro respecto a la compra de metales no dan precisamente el perfil de alocados pepitos solicitantes de créditos. 

A mí me parece inteligente ser precavido y no actuar como si se tuviese la certeza de lo que va a suceder. Los foreros, en general, no quieren pegar el pelotazo, sino proteger sus ahorros. Al haber varios escenarios posibles, evalúan qué probabilidades presenta cada uno de ellos y actúan en consecuencia.


----------



## carloszorro (28 Mar 2009)

lo que pretendo decir es que no existe burbuja por ahora,si la hubiera no seriamos tan precavidos ni protectores ,me estas dando la razon,no existe burbuja


----------



## carloszorro (28 Mar 2009)

y lo de consumir salvajemente y a credito no me referia a los compañeros del foro,me referia a la sociedad en general


----------



## Akita (28 Mar 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> lo que pretendo decir es que no existe burbuja por ahora,si la hubiera no seriamos tan precavidos ni protectores ,me estas dando la razon,no existe burbuja



Tienes razón, había interpretado mal tu comentario.


----------



## manusan (28 Mar 2009)

hinka dijo:


> Alguien a comprado monedas en USA?? El precio no esta mal el cambio €/$ ayuda, pero lo que me parece un robo es el precio del envio. Nada más y nada menos que 100$.
> No se igual a mi me parece una pasada pero no lo es tanto. Alguna opinion???



Llevo comprando en usa silver eagles, canadians y otros bullions incluidos lingotes de 10 onzas desde que me empecé a interesar por la plata y este foro me convenció.

Los precios son los mejores, he llegado a comprar silvers a 12/13 euros gastos incluidos y lingotes de 10 oz a 110 euros! (hace una semana). Solo hay que buscar un vendedor de confianza, que haga envíos a España a precio razonable (1kg 25/30$ aprox).

Hasta ahora no he tenido ni un solo problema con aduanas (toco madera), así que te animo a comprar, pero evidentemente no con esos gastos de envio, aunque reconozco una sensación mas insegura que comprando en Europa.


----------



## --ezequiel-- (28 Mar 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Éste es una claro ejemplo de la desinformación, la ignorancia y la exigua apertura de mente que pueden tener muchos que se adentran en los derroteros de las inversiones en metales preciosos.
> 
> Espero que nadie tome este tipo de comentarios con acritud, pero prefiero mostrarme como un indolente transgresor antes que estar constantemente reculando en los hilos ante los recién incorporados que no han leído diligentemente los posts previos.
> 
> ...



tu no hiciste un solemne discurso de despedida de este foro? como es q andas posteando ladrillos otra vez? se te paso ya el sofoco?


----------



## elias2 (28 Mar 2009)

--ezequiel-- dijo:


> tu no hiciste un solemne discurso de despedida de este foro? como es q andas posteando ladrillos otra vez? se te paso ya el sofoco?



que chato, ¿te doy cinco euros y te vas a comprar chuches mientras dejas a la gente mayor hablar de sus cosas?
Venga majete.....date una vuelta, y vuelve con argumentos.


----------



## Aferro (29 Mar 2009)

De acuerdo con elias2.
Si no te interesa esos post no lo leas y callate. 
Llevas (ezequiel) desde mazo del 2009 en el foro y deberías simplemente por eso mostrarte mas pudente y respetuoso.

saludos.


----------



## --ezequiel-- (29 Mar 2009)

Aferro dijo:


> De acuerdo con elias2.
> Si no te interesa esos post no lo leas y callate.
> Llevas (ezequiel) desde mazo del 2009 en el foro y deberías simplemente por eso mostrarte mas pudente y respetuoso.
> 
> saludos.



no sois nadie pa decirme lo q tengo q escribir eso q me lo diga el moderador.


----------



## Aferro (29 Mar 2009)

El decir que hay que ser prudente y respetuoso es un consejo que te doy gratis . No me tienes que dar las gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## Obi (29 Mar 2009)

manusan dijo:


> Llevo comprando en usa silver eagles, canadians y otros bullions incluidos lingotes de 10 onzas desde que me empecé a interesar por la plata y este foro me convenció.
> 
> Los precios son los mejores, he llegado a comprar silvers a 12/13 euros gastos incluidos y lingotes de 10 oz a 110 euros! (hace una semana). Solo hay que buscar un vendedor de confianza, que haga envíos a España a precio razonable (1kg 25/30$ aprox).
> 
> Hasta ahora no he tenido ni un solo problema con aduanas (toco madera), así que te animo a comprar, pero evidentemente no con esos gastos de envio, aunque reconozco una sensación mas insegura que comprando en Europa.



Puedes decir el sitio en el que compras y como haces los pagos. Por desgracia, la mayoría de las empresas yankees no venden a Europa ( y suelen tener muy buenos precios).


----------



## GoldFever (29 Mar 2009)

manusan dijo:


> Llevo comprando en usa silver eagles, canadians y otros bullions incluidos lingotes de 10 onzas desde que me empecé a interesar por la plata y este foro me convenció.
> 
> Los precios son los mejores, he llegado a comprar silvers a 12/13 euros gastos incluidos y lingotes de 10 oz a 110 euros! (hace una semana). Solo hay que buscar un vendedor de confianza, que haga envíos a España a precio razonable (1kg 25/30$ aprox).
> 
> Hasta ahora no he tenido ni un solo problema con aduanas (toco madera), así que te animo a comprar, pero evidentemente no con esos gastos de envio, aunque reconozco una sensación mas insegura que comprando en Europa.



Yo también te agradeceré nos indiques donde. Tengo mucho interés en comprar plata, al mejor precio posible, claro.


----------



## Gamu (29 Mar 2009)

manusan dijo:


> Llevo comprando en usa silver eagles, canadians y otros bullions incluidos lingotes de 10 onzas desde que me empecé a interesar por la plata y este foro me convenció.
> 
> Los precios son los mejores, he llegado a comprar silvers a 12/13 euros gastos incluidos y lingotes de 10 oz a 110 euros! (hace una semana). Solo hay que buscar un vendedor de confianza, que haga envíos a España a precio razonable (1kg 25/30$ aprox).
> 
> Hasta ahora no he tenido ni un solo problema con aduanas (toco madera), así que te animo a comprar, pero evidentemente no con esos gastos de envio, aunque reconozco una sensación mas insegura que comprando en Europa.




los envios asegurados los paran TODOS en aduanas. 

A mi me toco ir al aeropuerto a pagar el IVA en un envío que me hicieron desde los USA. 

Si el envío no está asegurado, ni se lo miran, he comprado otras 5 veces plata en los USA y ha llegado a casa sin problemas de aduanas.

Asi que a los que compreis plata en los USA ya lo sabeis, ni se os ocurra asegurar el importe.

Eso si, aun pagando las aduanas, me salió al mismo precio que se venden aqui. Y las que me llagaron sin pagar, me salieron bastante más baratas.


----------



## manusan (29 Mar 2009)

Obi dijo:


> Puedes decir el sitio en el que compras y como haces los pagos. Por desgracia, la mayoría de las empresas yankees no venden a Europa ( y suelen tener muy buenos precios).



En ebay USA teneis silvers a patadas, hay subastas que terminan mas altas y hay mas bajas, solo teneis que tener la prudencia de comprar a un vendedor con 100% positivos y que lleve tiempo vendiendo bullions. Hay muchos que no envían a España pero bastantes si, es cuestión de preguntar y aclarar el precio antes.
Os aconsejo no hacer grandes pedidos, yo voy pidiendo paquetes de aprox 1, 1,5 kg para que pase mas desapercibido.

Pago por paypal, todos lo aceptan.


----------



## tiogilito888 (29 Mar 2009)

*Diferencias entre lo interesante y lo rentable.*

Creo que llegados a este punto deberíamos hacer una distinción entre lo interesante y lo rentable:

Lo interesante puede ser aquello que suscita nuestra atención, que nos motiva o impele a actuar en algún sentido, o que nos puede causar algún tipo de beneficio (no necesariamente crematístico). Y en este sentido, aplicado a nuestro campo, la posesión de oro y plata amonedados, en monedas de reales, escudos o pesetas, sí suscita plenamente mi interés.

Está claro que tener oro en monedas de ocho escudos o alfonsinas, no es la forma más barata de adquirir ese oro. Pero para mí si es una de las más interesantes...ya que es la moneda de mis antepasados y de mi país, y sí me siento orgulloso de ella. Yo no siento que pague un "sobreprecio" al comprar estas monedas...muy al contrario, sé que todavía se compran muy baratas respecto al valor del pasado. 

De hecho las alfonsinas costaron durante muchos años 25.000 pesetas de la época, cuando el oro valía menos de la mitad que en la actualidad. Luego con los precios actuales del metal, no creo que pueda decirse que las monedas más comunes sean caras.

Con los duros de plata, puede plantearse la misma extrapolación, con una salvedad: los duros de plata en este momento son una auténtica ganga. Es, junto con los francos franceses y belgas de la época (quizá también cabrían aquí los 5 bolívares venezolanos que estén muy desgastados), la moneda más barata con ese peso del siglo XIX. Considero que es una barbaridad que todavía se pueda adquirir a ese precio, de eso deberíamos ser conscientes.

Únicamente valorar el peso en la adquisición de las monedas considero que no es lo adecuado, y que...en la medida de lo posible deberíamos adquirir nuestra moneda -por lo menos la que sea asequible, yo no digo comprar monedas de ocho escudos escasas por 30.000 euros, pero, por ejemplo, todos podríamos adquirir las alfonsinas más comunes por menos de 200 euros-. Si no corremos el riesgo de que el dinero real marche del país, como ya sucedió en China y en Rusia...y ahora lo están recomprando muchísimo más caro. Y eso en el mejor caso. En Sudamérica, la mayoría de personas no conocen su dinero real de oro y plata, pese a las numerosas cecas históricas que dejaron -principalmente- los españoles, los sudaméricanos acostumbran a tener un ínfimo nivel numismático...ya que esa cultura se diluyo cuando su moneda se fundió o se fue del país (principalmente a EUA).

Luego considero que para mí puede ser tan interesante comprar monedas alfonsinas de oro, que por ejemplo, piezas de 20 Francos suizos, aunque los últimos puedan ser más barato por gramo. Pero si hablamos de rentabilidad, es cierto que en las alfonsinas se paga un pequeño premium numismático, pero no es menos cierto, que también tienen una ligera mejor reventa que otras piezas. Lo mismo pasa con los duros de plata...que creo que si no los defendemos nosotros, al final se los llevarán al extranjero. Tengo un amiguete que exporta alfonsinas y duros de plata, mientras que importa krugerrands y onzas bullion de plata. Creo que eso no dice demasiado de nuestra inteligencia y cultura numismática...Los entendidos se llevan lo bueno, la moneda histórica...y nos dejan las novedades, sin ningún valor numismático.


Respecto a la rentabilidad...como vamos cada vez recortando márgenes de adquisición...en el foro al final nos haremos "major dealers", jajajaja. Comprarle onzas de plata en lingotes de 100 oz. a Industrias Peñoles S.A. (gigante metalúrgico de México) nos puede salir a tan sólo un premium de 0,15 $/oz. sobre el spot (impuestos no incluidos). Y comprarle monedas de una onza de plata pura directamente a la ceca de una de las monedas preferidas de este foro, cuesta tan sólo 0,70 €/oz. sobre el fixing de Londres (impuestos no incluidos). Evidentemente, el problema radica en la cantidad mínima de compra...no aceptan pedidos lonchafinistas como haríamos individualmente los aquí lectores. El precio te lo minimizan, pero el cash en la mesa.

Uno de los motivos principales de que los canguros australianos sean tan caros, por ejemplo respecto a los koalas o las kookaburras, es que hay años en que tan sólo tres major dealers se quedan el grueso de la producción...y fijan un alto precio de reventa.

Puestos a maximizar, al final nos tendremos que sacar una dirección postal extranjera para no pagar el dichoso IVA...que en el caso de la plata en España es un auténtico robo.

Y ahondando más en el tema de la rentabilidad: muchos entendidos, de forma no interesada, o sea que no recibe dinero de forma directa o indirecta por ello, recomiendan:

1.- Posesión física de oro y plata.
2.- Inversión en empresas mineras de metales preciosos de primera línea.
3.- Inversión en empresas de escasa capitalización o reciente creación con proyectos en marcha, o "juniors" como se denominan en el argot. Tienen algo riesgo de continuidad, pero por el contrario, muchas tienen potenciales enormes, que pueden crecer hasta que se acabe el ciclo alcista de los metales preciosos en el que estamos inmersos.

Y en el intervalo, se podría quizá invertir en futuros. Evidentemente todo esto si se cree en que el sistema actual va a colapsar, pero que no se va a destruir. Ya que si uno cree en Mad Max, es absurdo pensar en otra inversión que no sea la posesión física.

Cuando el oro y la plata suban, es de suponer que las empresas productoras y auxiliares también lo harán, y también son una opción. Siempre y cuando uno sea consciente de donde se mete, y pueda comprender el desplome de los mercados acaecido hace quince meses...en el ecuador del ciclo alcista del oro y la plata.


----------



## silber (30 Mar 2009)

Yo ya estoy intentando asimilar que mi seguro tiene un coste, y que probablemente comprando plata pierda parte de mis ahorros. Pero mejor eso al riesgo de perderlo todo.


----------



## Mochuelo (1 Abr 2009)

*Grafica sobre ratio oro/plata*

En el foro de kitco he encontrado una gráfica sobre el ratio oro/plata de los últimos 10 años en uno de los posts de Tartosa con su clásico "Silver, a quick look at Analysis and Information" . Puede que sea de vuestro interes.

https://www.kitcomm.com/showthread.php?t=19102&page=138


----------



## JohnGalt (1 Abr 2009)

*... silver...*

He leído un artículo del Dr. Thomas Chaize que expone los siguientes datos relativos a la plata:

Ratio reservas en dinero en superficie / reservas de oro en subsuelo = 5,45
Ratio producción plata / producción oro (2002) = 7,84
Ratio producción plata / producción oro (1900-2003) = 7,64 (estimado)
Ratio costes producción oro / costes producción plata = 60

Si hoy miramos cotizaciones el precio de venta de oro vs plata es de 70 aprox.

El autor viene a concluir que el precio de venta de la plata está asociado a sus costos de producción y no a su "rareza", y que esta tendencia puede cambiar cuando empiece la caída de producción.

No entro a valorarlo, sólo que me parece muy simplista. Simplemente os dejo el link por si os pudiera interesar. 

The ratio gold and silver : price, production and reserves

Saludos,

JG


----------



## merche400 (2 Abr 2009)

Ya se pueden encontrar onzas de plata a menos de 14 euros. Por ebay hay solidos vendedores. Sin ir mas lejos... alguna puja se han llevado de filarmonicas a 1300 euros+envio (un paquete de 100 monedas)

Recomiendo visitar... siempre se puede comprar con otro "nick".

Estos proximos días hemos visto una bajada paulatina del precio de las monedas. Sin ir mas lejos... las filarmonicas en anlangegold24 han pasado de unos 15 euros a rozar los 14. 

Yo espero que bajen más y así volver a comprar despues de mis ventas a discrección.


----------



## JohnGalt (2 Abr 2009)

... hay lugares que ya han cubierto el cupo con España... yo estoy averiguando ahora en GoldDreams.... veremos si pueden enviar y estaré atento a la evolución de sus precios.

Y no sé si mirar Brittania... 

saludos,

JG


----------



## explorador (2 Abr 2009)

En The Bullion Shop de Palma, 20 filarmonicas de plata las tienen hoy a 14,35 más IVA y 500 a 14,00


----------



## silverdaemon (2 Abr 2009)

*te las vendo yo mas baratas*

Si te interesa yo te las puedo dar a 14,90 precio definitivo (envio aparte)


----------



## Germain (2 Abr 2009)




----------



## explorador (2 Abr 2009)

Gracias Silverdaemon, pero yo solo me he dedicado y me dedico, acumular monedas de 12€, es que soy muy conservador.


----------



## JohnGalt (2 Abr 2009)

*... a ver, a ver ....*

Explorador:

De las monedas de 12 euros que hablas, ¿cual me asconsejarías o cual es tu favorita?????

:

JG


----------



## explorador (2 Abr 2009)

yo no tengo favoritas porque no entiendo de numismática, me importa más el valor facial y a las malas su componente en plata, ya te digo que soy muy conservador.


----------



## belier (3 Abr 2009)

Estoy interesado en comprar plata para diversificar. Estoy totalmente pez en el tema. Sé que hay monedas bullion y lingotes. ¿Qué es mejor? ¿Donde puedo ver buenos precios de referencia para saber si en una tienda (física o online) me quieren cobrar muy por encima de la cotización o no?

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Gamu (3 Abr 2009)

belier dijo:


> Estoy interesado en comprar plata para diversificar. Estoy totalmente pez en el tema. Sé que hay monedas bullion y lingotes. ¿Qué es mejor? ¿Donde puedo ver buenos precios de referencia para saber si en una tienda (física o online) me quieren cobrar muy por encima de la cotización o no?
> 
> Gracias por adelantado.



busca en los hilos de compra de oro y plata, leetelos, y si todavía tienes dudas entonces pregunta. Para ver las cotizaciones tienes kitco por ejemplo.


----------



## Plata (3 Abr 2009)

belier dijo:


> Estoy interesado en comprar plata para diversificar. Estoy totalmente pez en el tema. Sé que hay monedas bullion y lingotes. ¿Qué es mejor? ¿Donde puedo ver buenos precios de referencia para saber si en una tienda (física o online) me quieren cobrar muy por encima de la cotización o no?
> 
> Gracias por adelantado.



Estás a punto de caer en una adicción de la que *te arrepentirás* más pronto que tarde. En unos meses, cuando te hayas dado cuenta de que te estás pasando (en todos los sentidos) intentarás colocar los "excedentes". 

A eso lo llamarás, _vendo para comprar mejor..._ El 99,9 por ciento de los acumuladores de metal se desprenderían ahora mismo y con gusto de la mitad de su colección. Aunque cueste reconocerlo.

(Reflota este mensaje cuando te pase)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Abr 2009)

Plata dijo:


> A eso lo llamarás, _vendo para comprar mejor..._ El 99,9 por ciento de los acumuladores de metal se desprenderían ahora mismo y con gusto de la mitad de su colección. Aunque cueste reconocerlo.



Sobretodo si compras un gran lote de pakillos ¿verdad?...te lo advertimos que crea adicción...


----------



## hinka (3 Abr 2009)

belier dijo:


> Estoy interesado en comprar plata para diversificar. Estoy totalmente pez en el tema. Sé que hay monedas bullion y lingotes. ¿Qué es mejor? ¿Donde puedo ver buenos precios de referencia para saber si en una tienda (física o online) me quieren cobrar muy por encima de la cotización o no?
> 
> Gracias por adelantado.



Si solo lo quieres para diversificar no te rompas los huevos, te vas al banco de España y te las compras de 12 €. 
Si esto se va mucho a la mierda tienes la plata.
Si esto no se va a la mierda te vuelves al banco y te devuelven los 12 €.
No tienes q pagar gastos de envio, ni buscar vendedores ni compradores ni ostias.
Si lo que quieres es aparte de diversificar, pues tener un hobby pues nada
te lees los hilos que hay abiertos.


----------



## Plata (3 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Sobretodo si compras un gran lote de pakillos ¿verdad?...te lo advertimos que crea adicción...



Tu lo que quieres es enterarte es de a cuánto compro mis pakos. Pues te lo voy a decir: el último lote, 250 monedas, hace dos meses y medio lo conseguí a 4 euros y en muy buen estado. A ese precio hay que añadir el IVA (16%) porque las paga el administrador tras su correspondiente trámite reglamentario.

Si me mejoras el precio, al curso que viene cambio de proveedor.  

No las necesito en buen estado. Trabajo en un laboratorio en el que se imparten prácticas de Metalografía y de vez en cuando me quedo con alguna que me gusta si está en buen estado. La cambio por otra más roñosa mía, porque al final, las gallinas que entran por las que salen.

El objetivo de la práctica no es purificar la plata sino determinar de modo sencillo el punto de fusión de varios metales y "comprobar" el calor latente respectivo, por lo que los Pakillos nos vienen de pelotas y los alumnos se llevan un chulo dado de plata "pura" de recuerdo.

Le preguntaré al profesor el grado de pureza que se obtiene por ese método simple. Siempre había creído que era plata pura, aunque no es ese el objetivo de la tarea.




hinka dijo:


> Si solo lo quieres para diversificar no te rompas los huevos, te vas al banco de España y te las compras de 12 €.
> Si esto se va mucho a la mierda tienes la plata. Si esto no se va a la mierda te vuelves al banco y te devuelven los 12 €.



Perfecto. *La mejor opinión que he leído en este foro.* Los que opinan otra cosa o son pasaoreros/pasaplateros o están pillados porque se han pasado comprando y necesitan reafirmar su postura equivocando a los demás.


----------



## belier (3 Abr 2009)

Gracias a todos por contestar. La tienda The Bullion Shop, ¿que reputación tiene?



hinka dijo:


> Si solo lo quieres para diversificar no te rompas los huevos, te vas al banco de España y te las compras de 12 €.
> Si esto se va mucho a la mierda tienes la plata.
> Si esto no se va a la mierda te vuelves al banco y te devuelven los 12 €.
> No tienes q pagar gastos de envio, ni buscar vendedores ni compradores ni ostias.
> ...



Realmente no quiero un hobby, ya tengo a los niños para eso. Simplemente quiero poner una parte de mis ahorros en plata. No había pensado en esas monedas. ¿Las venden a bulto o sólo con estuchito? ¿A precio facial o hay impuesto revolucionario?


----------



## hinka (3 Abr 2009)

belier dijo:


> Gracias a todos por contestar. La tienda The Bullion Shop, ¿que reputación tiene?
> 
> 
> 
> Realmente no quiero un hobby, ya tengo a los niños para eso. Simplemente quiero poner una parte de mis ahorros en plata. No había pensado en esas monedas. ¿Las venden a bulto o sólo con estuchito? ¿A precio facial o hay impuesto revolucionario?




Es que no las compras  "cambias". Cambias tu monedas/billetes por otro tipo de monedas. Vamos como si vas a tu caja/banco y les dices me cambias estas 10 monedas de 1€ por un billete de 10€. Ni más ni menos, te piden tu DNI y un tlf y asunto resuelto.


----------



## carloszorro (4 Abr 2009)

estos 3 ultimos años el precio de la plata esta haciendo unos movimientos brutales
pero el grafico me encanta,a pesar de la volatilidad extrema se ve claramente donde entra el dinero


----------



## carloszorro (4 Abr 2009)

pero el que mas me gusta es el de largo plazo,ajustado al ipc


----------



## muyuu (5 Abr 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> pero el que mas me gusta es el de largo plazo,ajustado al ipc



Es cojonudo. Tiene la pinta de un valor refugio fenomenal, estático. Me gustaría verlo frente al IPC real (no el que nos cuelan, que es bastante absurdo).

Las líneas del anterior me parecen bastante arbitrarias. Del 1998 al 2006 no parece haber la menor conexión, salvo querer añadir otra paralela más. También es verdad que la situación actual no tiene precedentes en casi un siglo.


----------



## A la Mierda Pasaoreros (5 Abr 2009)

muyuu dijo:


> Es cojonudo. Tiene la pinta de un valor refugio fenomenal, estático. Me gustaría verlo frente al IPC real (no el que nos cuelan, que es bastante absurdo).
> 
> Las líneas del anterior me parecen bastante arbitrarias. Del 1998 al 2006 no parece haber la menor conexión, salvo querer añadir otra paralela más. También es verdad que la situación actual no tiene precedentes en casi un siglo.



Todos los pasaplateros / pasaoreros se van a pegar más hostión que los pasapiseros.

La gente del foro no espabila. A algunos les han dado polculo con los zulos y se ve que les gusta porque se la están metiendo doblada con el oro y la plata.

¡Mierda de pais!


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (5 Abr 2009)

belier dijo:


> Gracias a todos por contestar. La tienda The Bullion Shop, ¿que reputación tiene?



De las que venden en España, para mí, la mejor. Los precios están bien, tienen gran variedad de productos y (lo más importante) son muy serios.


----------



## manusan (5 Abr 2009)

A la Mierda Pasaoreros dijo:


> Todos los pasaplateros / pasaoreros se van a pegar más hostión que los pasapiseros.
> 
> La gente del foro no espabila. A algunos les han dado polculo con los zulos y se ve que les gusta porque se la están metiendo doblada con el oro y la plata.
> 
> ¡Mierda de pais!



Joer te has quedado descansado ! y eso que eres nuevo en el foro...


----------



## eduenca (6 Abr 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Jim Rogers y Tiogilito888 os lo avisan: el próximo boom será la plata.
> 
> The Silver Bear Cafe
> 
> Suerte en vuestras inversiones.



Pues desde que empezó el "boom", la plata ha caído ya más de un 15%. Como el premium de acuñación y el IVA (contando sólo el 7% alemán) suponen un 35-40% de sobrecoste, los que hicieran caso del consejo deben de estar esperando como agua de mayo que los despidan de sus malpagados trabajos y llegue el fin del mundo para que su plata se revalorice.


----------



## manusan (6 Abr 2009)

eduenca dijo:


> Pues desde que empezó el "boom", la plata ha caído ya más de un 15%. Como el premium de acuñación y el IVA (contando sólo el 7% alemán) suponen un 35-40% de sobrecoste, los que hicieran caso del consejo deben de estar esperando como agua de mayo que los despidan de sus malpagados trabajos y llegue el fin del mundo para que su plata se revalorice.



Solo por curiosidad, ¿a que se debe ese deseo a que la plata no suba, sino que baje y que los que compraron entonces, pierdan ahora? ¿Porqué no hablas de bolsa por ejemplo, sobre los que compraron cuando estaba a 16000?¿Crees que hay alguien que siga a muerte lo que diga un forero? .... Aquí se expresan opiniones, de las que yo he aprendido bastante, incluso alguna tuya, pero parece que os alegrais de que predicciones de otros no se cumplan en este momento, y no me refiero a predicciones apocalipticas (de las que me alegro que no se cumplan) sino las que tiogilito describe en el post de apertura.
Por otra parte, manipulas los datos con intención ya que ese premium siempre está implicito en la moneda, pon un silver a la venta en ebay y lo comprobarás (aunque a un teórico como tú creo que nunca lo hará)


----------



## belier (6 Abr 2009)

Estoy considerando la compra de monedas de plata de 12€ del BdE. 
Dudas:

- ¿El valor facial está asegurado por el Banco de España?
- ¿Su valor en plata aproximado cuanto sería?
- ¿Como es que otra moneda como es la Filarmónica con un valor facial 100€ se vende a 75€? ¿Puede pasar lo mismo con las del BdE?

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## ob0909 (6 Abr 2009)

belier dijo:


> Estoy considerando la compra de monedas de plata de 12€ del BdE.
> Dudas:
> 
> - ¿El valor facial está asegurado por el Banco de España?



http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2008/08/01/pdfs/A33137-33139.pdf


belier dijo:


> - ¿Su valor en plata aproximado cuanto sería?



Variable, claro. Actualmente debe andar entre 4-5 euros.


belier dijo:


> - ¿Como es que otra moneda como es la Filarmónica con un valor facial 100€ se vende a 75€? ¿Puede pasar lo mismo con las del BdE?
> 
> Gracias por adelantado



No sé cuál es esa moneda... (Edito: Si te refieres a la filarmónica de oro, por ese precio compraría unas docenas...)


----------



## belier (6 Abr 2009)

ob0909 dijo:


> http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2008/08/01/pdfs/A33137-33139.pdf
> 
> Variable, claro. Actualmente debe andar entre 4-5 euros.
> 
> ...



Gracias por contestar.

Si, me refiero a las filarmónicas:

10 x AUSTRIA FILARMONICA DE VIENA 100? *ORO 999,9 31,10 g. - The Bullion Shop

Pone 10 monedas de 100€ por 750€. Es decir, valor facial 100€ por 75€...


----------



## eduenca (6 Abr 2009)

belier dijo:


> Gracias por contestar.
> 
> Si, me refiero a las filarmónicas:
> 
> ...




Si usted se fija en la cantidad a seleccionar a precio unitario de 750 € verá que es 10. Es decir, no le venden 10 por 750 €, sino que si compra 10 le sale cada una a 750 €.


----------



## zipote_ca (6 Abr 2009)

belier dijo:


> Estoy considerando la compra de monedas de plata de 12€ del BdE.
> Dudas:
> 
> - ¿El valor facial está asegurado por el Banco de España?
> ...



Dime donde has visto las onzas de 100€facial a 75€ que me las llevo toas
pero ya.


----------



## merche400 (6 Abr 2009)

Tengo ya 2000 euros liquido para pillar plata a 12 euros.


Volviendo a las andadas....


----------



## tiogilito888 (6 Abr 2009)

Considero que lo realmente importante de la inmersión en el mundo de los metales es la diversión. Si alguien viene a este sector a sufrir, lo hará...y mucho, ya que la volatilidad en el mercado de la plata está a la orden del día.

Entre los sufridores creo haberme topado con dos tipos principales de foreros:

- Los negacionistas, que creen que los metales son una mierda especulativa, como otro tipo de activos. Sin adentrarse en mayor conocimiento de los mecanismos históricos de los mercados para protegerse de crisis monetarias. 

A estos foreros les caracteriza una ignorancia supina en materia económica y financiera, con elevadas dosis de envidia insana procedente de su miseria pecuniaria y moral, y mucha mala leche, ya que en los argumentos que prodigan está en que todos los que intentamos informar sobre el tema tenemos enormes intereses crematísticos y tildan a los demás de "pasaoreros/pasaplateros".

A estos individuos, que son inofensivos y absolutamente inermes ante los argumentos, no les dedicaré mucho más tiempo ni seré azote de los mismos, ya que excesiva penitencia acarrean al proceder de díscola madre e ignoto padre.

- Los contumaces. Sin duda los tipos de esta calaña son los peores. Se empecinan contra otros foreros...y contra algunas monedas, jajajajajaja. Puedo comprender la animadversión y el conflicto entre personas...pero intentar machacar una moneda de plata es cuando menos demencial, o al menos así lo creo yo.

Ya van una serie de comentarios concatenados tendentes a despreciar la moneda de 100 pesetas de 1966 a 1970. Jajajajajajaja, hemos de reconocer que es una obsesión enfermiza...que se adentra en la paranoia.

Mirad, esto es mucho más sencillo: las monedas "per se" no son una mierda, si acaso lo son las personas. La moneda de 100 pesetas fue un ímprobo esfuerzo para dignificar el sistema monetario español...después de tantos años de carencias y privaciones en metales preciosos debido a la exigua cartera nacional en divisas.

Evidentemente hay monedas contemporáneas mucho más bonitas y en su día las hubo, de curso legal y coetáneas, bastante más interesantes...pero anular la importancia de estas monedas es rayar en la idiocia.

Se acuñaron casi 76 millones de monedas en total...y en la época, muchas personas debían trabajar incluso más de un día para obtener una de ellas.

Cuando uno se abstrae y piensa que en el plan E del Gobierno presidido por Rodríguez Zapatero se han gastado 8.000.000.000 € que equivaldrían a 1.777.777.777 monedas (según el precio que expone un forero, a 4,5 euros la unidad) uno se da cuenta de que es absolutamente demencial.

Dicho plan económico ha servido para reparar aceras y crear algún parquecito, eso es todo (aunque el gobierno le atribuye hasta 60.000 puestos de trabajo...supongo que una vez concluidos los objetivos, lo que esos trabajadores tendrán es un subsidio de desempleo más elevado). Pero sin duda, la riqueza real y tangible permanecerá en las monedas de Franco...ya que éstas nunca perderán su valor -aunque el mismo pueda fluctuar-. Eso sí es riqueza real y transmisible a la siguiente generación.

En la última reunión del G-20, se congregaron algunos Jefes de Estado y de Gobierno para recaudar fondos para inyectar en el sistema financiero, en total, acordaron un billón de dólares EUA... o lo que es lo mismo, la producción minera de plata de los próximos 125 años a los ritmos de explotación y precios actuales. Jajajajajajaja...y eso que tan sólo han imprimido papel para parchear alguna economía del Este de Europa y de algún país iberoamericano.

Es absolutamente inverosímil que la plata tenga un precio tan bajo, máxime cuando la burbuja del dinero fiat no alentece su ritmo de expansión. Desde un análisis de fundamentales la plata está muy barata. Desde un análisis técnico, la plata está en una senda bajista dentro de un canal alcista. Y eso sin tener en cuenta el agotamiento de las vetas mineras...y las futuras inversiones inexcusables para mantener el presente ritmo de extracción.

Entonces, ¿qué hacer?. Pues disfrutar y aprender con lo que uno hace. Pasarlo bien. Y tener discernimiento para dilucidar entre los comentarios diabólicos y los acertados.

Hay comentarios tortíceros, tendentes a desinformar y a desanimar eso lo pueden apreciar todos los foreros. A mí nunca me han ofrecido una moneda con más mierda que plata...os lo aseguro. La mierda es aquello que a uno le nubla la mente y no le deja pensar...y aquello que turba el pensamiento y le proyecta ineluctablemente hacia el insidioso y contumaz ataque contra una pobre monedita que en toda su modestia no ha hecho mal a nadie.

Y por cierto...yo no me tengo por experto...pero algunas monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco valen de 150 a 500 euros. Quizá el forero Pasaplatero tiene una fortuna en sus alforjas y en su ignorancia malvende piezas...Uno comienza a aprender de monedas cuando sabe qué es lo que no se expone en el catálogo y da valor a una pieza...

Por último: desconfiad de los falsos gurúes...quizá más de nosotros aquí lectores algún día se pegue cabezazos por haber acumulado krugerrands, en lugar de haberlos cambiado por 150 piezas de 100 pesetas de Franco. Sólo el tiempo dará o quitará razones...Mientras se acumulan stocks de minerales en los que la plata se extrae como subproducto: zinc, niquel, estaño, plomo, etc. Las reservas de plata llevan muchos años en liquidación...pero algunos estamos convencidos, de que tarde o temprano acaecerá "la tormenta perfecta".

Os deseo que podais acumular toda la plata posible, adquiriéndola donde más os convenga, y que os DIVIRTAIS, es lo fundamental. Sin perder la perspectiva de que las cosas más importantes de la vida son aquellas que se pueden adquirir sin dinero.


----------



## JAD (6 Abr 2009)

Gracias por la explicación.

Yo empecé comprado las de 100 pts , pero me he picado y pienso comenzar una pequeña colección de moneda española.... en el fondo ya tenía ganas.

¿Que monedas de Franco valen eso y son diferentes? Logicamente no nos lo dirá....¿Le buscamos con bigote o un parche en el ojo? JE,JE,JE,JE...... Seguro que tan evidente no es, ya me veo sacando todas las monedas y mirandolas una a una y pesandolas...........

Pero si podría indicarnos como ve la evolución estos dias y cuando esto parará de bajar para comprar mas......

Muchas gracias por adelantado y un saludo.


----------



## eduenca (6 Abr 2009)

JAD dijo:


> ¿Que monedas de Franco valen eso y son diferentes? Logicamente no nos lo dirá....¿Le buscamos con bigote o un parche en el ojo? JE,JE,JE,JE...... Seguro que tan evidente no es, ya me veo sacando todas las monedas y mirandolas una a una y pesandolas...........



Las de 1969. En todas pone 1966, pero en la fecha interior de la estrella son de años del 66 al 70. Pues bien, las de 1969 son las cotizadas por su escasa tirada, y más aún las que tienen el 9 con el palo más recto, que las que lo tienen más curvado. 

Algunos insensatos son capaces de soltar 600 € por una platamierda de estrellas del 69 con palo recto, en estado SC.


----------



## tiogilito888 (6 Abr 2009)

eduenca dijo:


> Las de 1969. En todas pone 1966, pero en la fecha interior de la estrella son de años del 66 al 70. Pues bien, las de 1969 son las cotizadas por su escasa tirada, y más aún las que tienen el 9 con el palo más recto, que las que lo tienen más curvado.
> 
> Algunos insensatos son capaces de soltar 600 € por una platamierda de estrellas del 69 con palo recto, en estado SC.



Eso es lo que se puede extraer de los catálogos...¿algo más?.

Quien se gasta 600 € en una moneda no es, necesariamente, un insensato. Quien conserva todos sus ahorros en dinero de papel sí es un inconsecuente.


----------



## spam (6 Abr 2009)

¿Cómo podría comprar monedas de 12€ del BdE sin tener que ir a una sucursal (soy "de provincias" y en mi ciudad no hay sucursal del BdE, y además, en el horario y calendario laboral del BdE siempre estoy trabajando, con lo cual no tengo manera de desplazarme cuando está abierto), y sin encargarlas en mi entidad bancaria (para no responder preguntas y no tener que dejar mis datos en la transacción? ¿Hay manera de hacerlo? ¿Tendré que pasar por el aro de mi entidad porque no hay otro remedio?

Gracias, un saludo.


----------



## merche400 (6 Abr 2009)

spam dijo:


> ¿Cómo podría comprar monedas de 12€ del BdE sin tener que ir a una sucursal ....
> Gracias, un saludo.



Yo he pedido varias veces a mi banco; una en Noviembre, con la reserva de las nueva serie y otra a mediados de diciembre.... No he tenido problema alguno, nada mas que el esperar un poco mas que la inmediatez de la sucursal del BDE.

Yo le dije a la cajera de mi oficina que era para una boda y que regalaba puros y monedas...


----------



## JAD (6 Abr 2009)

eduenca dijo:


> Las de 1969. En todas pone 1966, pero en la fecha interior de la estrella son de años del 66 al 70. Pues bien, las de 1969 son las cotizadas por su escasa tirada, y más aún las que tienen el 9 con el palo más recto, que las que lo tienen más curvado.
> 
> Algunos insensatos son capaces de soltar 600 € por una platamierda de estrellas del 69 con palo recto, en estado SC.



Gracias eduenca, eso ya lo sabía. Pero algo mas hay según insinua Tiogilito. Habrá que someterlo a tercer grado, je,je,je.

Bueno alguien me ofrecio una variante de estrella 70 palo recto, eso no viene en los catálogos. ¿Es cierto Tiogilito?

Un saludo.


----------



## Akita (6 Abr 2009)

spam dijo:


> ¿Cómo podría comprar monedas de 12€ del BdE sin tener que ir a una sucursal (soy "de provincias" y en mi ciudad no hay sucursal del BdE, y además, en el horario y calendario laboral del BdE siempre estoy trabajando, con lo cual no tengo manera de desplazarme cuando está abierto), y sin encargarlas en mi entidad bancaria (para no responder preguntas y no tener que dejar mis datos en la transacción? ¿Hay manera de hacerlo? ¿Tendré que pasar por el aro de mi entidad porque no hay otro remedio?
> 
> Gracias, un saludo.



O en la sucursal del BdE (con el inconveniente de que no tengan o no quieran suministrarte la cantidad de monedas que requieras), o en entidad bancaria (con el inconveniente de que tengan tu datos), o comprando a particulares (que no te las venderán a precio facial, obviamente) o comprando al FNMT (con el intolerable sobrecoste de las cajitas y las pijadas).

No se me ocurrén más opciones. Si lo pides en tu entidad bancaria no lo hagas como si ellos fuesen a hacerte un favor, ve decidido como quien reclama un servicio al que tiene derecho. Si te preguntan dices que son para regalarlas en la boda de tu hijo/hermano/primo. Y si te ponen pega les amenazas con largarte de ese banco.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Abr 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Eso es lo que se puede extraer de los catálogos...¿algo más?.



Podríamos explicarle como distinguir las falsas de palo rector...pero eso nos lo callaremos ¿Verdad TioGilito?



> Quien se gasta 600 € en una moneda no es, necesariamente, un insensato. Quien conserva todos sus ahorros en dinero de papel sí es un inconsecuente.



Gastar 600€ en una moneda de 100 pesetas de Franco como seguro financiero es una auténtica insensatez evidentemente. El valor numismático, como el mercado del arte, no son un valor refugio ante la crisis. Todo lo contrario. 

TioGilito, ya que va usted de gurú de las monedas de Franco de 100 pesetas, sería bueno que aportase algún elemento nuevo a los que nos repite constantemente (que la verdad sea dicha son un poco cansinos). 

*¿Cómo explica que la plata suba un 30% y las monedas de Franco sigan al mismo precio?
*

No he visto ningún argumento suyo que explique tal aberración. Sobre todo que tanto los Eagles como las demás monedas bullion son extremadamente sensibles al spot de la plata (suben incluso más).

Dejese de mariconeos y lloriqueos, y pseudoargumetnos numismático-nacionalistas y argumente debidamente que eso es lo único que nos puede dar credibilidad. Le veo muy laxo ultimamente.


----------



## VOTIN (7 Abr 2009)

Espero que os tomeis el tiempo necesario para ver en EBAY USA las subastas
de colecciones de monedas de plata y oro que subastan los sobrinos de los
TIOSGILITOS de todo el mundo que venden cuando estos PALMAN.
En algunas fotos se ven hasta las sillas y los bastones de los abuelos......
No acumuleis tantas monedas para vuestros sobrinos ,los cuales las subastaran alegremente cuando palmeis en EBAY ,y brindaran a vuestra salud.

Mejor gastaros esos papelillos en cosas utiles y dejad las colecciones enormes
a los majaras megalomanoplateros ..................
No os acerqueis a los cantos de la codicia de "los nuevos ricos",mejor comprar
alguna monedilla,pero alternando con un buen coche,algun restaurante frances,etc


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (7 Abr 2009)

A ver, a ver, _"no te metas con mis hobbies"_, como decía Woody Allen cuando le criticaban que se masturbara. El coleccionismo es una forma de disfrutar de la vida como cualquier otra, y si el abuelo se lo pasaba bien así, como hay otros que se lo pasan bien montando enormes maquetas de veleros o jugando al World of Warcraft, pues me alegro por él. Nos vamos a morir igual.

Pero claro, eso no es inversión. Es un hobby.


----------



## NetiZen (7 Abr 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Y por cierto...yo no me tengo por experto...pero algunas monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco valen de 150 a 500 euros. Quizá el forero Pasaplatero tiene una fortuna en sus alforjas y en su ignorancia malvende piezas...



TíoGilito:
El otro día vi una carterita con las 5 monedas de 100 de Franco (66-70). Pedían por ellas 60 euros. ¿Es un precio razonable o es excesivo? Siendo totalmente neófito en este campo (¡mi primera compra!) preferí decantarme por dos monedas sueltas *68 a 5 euros (bien es cierto que se ven bastante usadas).



tiogilito888 dijo:


> que os DIVIRTAIS, es lo fundamental. Sin perder la perspectiva de que las cosas más importantes de la vida son aquellas que se pueden adquirir sin dinero.



¡Amén!


----------



## luismarple (7 Abr 2009)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> A ver, a ver, _"no te metas con mis hobbies"_, como decía Woody Allen cuando le criticaban que se masturbara. El coleccionismo es una forma de disfrutar de la vida como cualquier otra, y si el abuelo se lo pasaba bien así, como hay otros que se lo pasan bien montando enormes maquetas de veleros o jugando al World of Warcraft, pues me alegro por él. Nos vamos a morir igual.
> 
> Pero claro, eso no es inversión. Es un hobby.



Eh eh eh!!! cuidadito con el World of Warcraft, no vayamos a decir cosas de las que luego nos podamos arrepentir.

El WOW no es un hobby, para mucha gente es una filosofía de vida, una religión, yo personalmente creo que es algo mucho mas serio que todo eso.

Y eso de que no es una inversión... Tengo un yelmo que encuantito lo venda hablaremos de si es una inversión o no.


----------



## manusan (7 Abr 2009)

NetiZen dijo:


> TíoGilito:
> El otro día vi una carterita con las 5 monedas de 100 de Franco (66-70). Pedían por ellas 60 euros. ¿Es un precio razonable o es excesivo? Siendo totalmente neófito en este campo (¡mi primera compra!) preferí decantarme por dos monedas sueltas *68 a 5 euros (bien es cierto que se ven bastante usadas).
> 
> 
> ¡Amén!



Cuidado con esas carteras, el año puede estar retocado y alguna que he visto en ebay lo indican


----------



## manusan (7 Abr 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Eh eh eh!!! cuidadito con el World of Warcraft, no vayamos a decir cosas de las que luego nos podamos arrepentir.
> 
> El WOW no es un hobby, para mucha gente es una filosofía de vida, una religión, yo personalmente creo que es algo mucho mas serio que todo eso.
> 
> .



El WOW... eso si que es una burbuja... miles de horas invertidas para nada, mi hijo está enganchado hasta la médula y yo enseñándole moneditas de plata...


----------



## luismarple (7 Abr 2009)

El WOW es una inversión a largo plazo, ya lo verás, cuando llegue el madmax y tu hijo sea capaz de integrarse en un clan y entre todos consigan tomar la mazmorra custodiada por un dragón negro y de esa forma adquiera un nivel superior ya veremos si es una chorrada o no... Al tiempo.

Que?? mas absurdo me parece amontonar monedas de plata pensando que algún día te servirán para comprar pan, y en este foro son legión los que lo hacen!!!


----------



## belier (7 Abr 2009)

Ya tengo unas monedas de 12€. Acabo de pasar por el BdE. 
A malas las fundo y me hago un crucifijo y unas cuantas balas, que la fauna nocturna está cada vez peor...


----------



## manusan (7 Abr 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> El WOW es una inversión a largo plazo, ya lo verás, cuando llegue el madmax y tu hijo sea capaz de integrarse en un clan y entre todos consigan tomar la mazmorra custodiada por un dragón negro y de esa forma adquiera un nivel superior ya veremos si es una chorrada o no... Al tiempo.
> 
> Que?? mas absurdo me parece amontonar monedas de plata pensando que algún día te servirán para comprar pan, y en este foro son legión los que lo hacen!!!



Genial, asi cubrimos dos flancos, mi hijo se integra en el clan y yo por si acaso acumulo monedas de plata....


----------



## carloszorro (7 Abr 2009)

soportes: 
11,60$ en caso de perderlo el siguiente seria 10,20$,dudo mucho que caiga mas 


de verdad creéis que tiene que venir el mad max para que suba la plata? 
precio de una lechuga cuando había ptas=50 ptas
precio de la lechuga hoy en día=160 ptas 
mas del 300% de subida 
agricultura,energía y materias primas serán las reinas de la inversión en la próxima década


----------



## hinka (7 Abr 2009)

Hola
Me venden unas monedas de plata de 50 Francos en estado SC.
El caso que yo hasta ahora solo he comprado onzas. Y bueno pues la verdad no se cual seria un buen precio por ellas?


----------



## Bud Spencer (7 Abr 2009)

hinka dijo:


> Hola
> Me venden unas monedas de plata de 50 Francos en estado SC.
> El caso que yo hasta ahora solo he comprado onzas. Y bueno pues la verdad no se cual seria un buen precio por ellas?



yo compré este domingo 2 de esas a 10 euros cada una. Creo que es buen precio, pues tienen 30g de ley 900, es decir 27 g de plata, al pecio de 9,20€/onza salen 7.99 € sólo por la plata. Un 25% por encima del precio spot, lo cual no esta mal.


----------



## VOTIN (7 Abr 2009)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> A ver, a ver, _"no te metas con mis hobbies"_, como decía Woody Allen cuando le criticaban que se masturbara. El coleccionismo es una forma de disfrutar de la vida como cualquier otra, y si el abuelo se lo pasaba bien así, como hay otros que se lo pasan bien montando enormes maquetas de veleros o jugando al World of Warcraft, pues me alegro por él. Nos vamos a morir igual.
> 
> Pero claro, eso no es inversión. Es un hobby.



El ONANISMO no es un HOBBY ,es un vicio de pobres.
Ya me lo decian los curas,te volvera ciego........
A ti ya te ha hecho perder el OJO derecho,sintoma de practicarlo con la diestra......,como sigas asi terminaras en la ONCE.


----------



## quaver (9 Abr 2009)

He tomado el siguiente texto de un anuncio de venta de monedas en plata (panda chino):

_Please note: On 3/16 it was announced that the China Mint has ceased shipping 2009 silver pandas for the year._

He buscado información al respecto sin éxito, ¿es sólo un gancho?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 Abr 2009)

quaver dijo:


> He tomado el siguiente texto de un anuncio de venta de monedas en plata (panda chino):
> 
> _Please note: On 3/16 it was announced that the China Mint has ceased shipping 2009 silver pandas for the year._
> 
> He buscado información al respecto sin éxito, ¿es sólo un gancho?



Primera vez que lo leo también.


----------



## ob0909 (12 Abr 2009)

Acabo de toparme con este "tocho" y creo que puede interesar muchos de los seguidores del hilo:

La Plata: Una historia universal


----------



## hugolp (12 Abr 2009)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7951irEljR8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7951irEljR8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Domin (13 Abr 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Eh eh eh!!! cuidadito con el World of Warcraft, no vayamos a decir cosas de las que luego nos podamos arrepentir.
> 
> El WOW no es un hobby, para mucha gente es una filosofía de vida, una religión, yo personalmente creo que es algo mucho mas serio que todo eso.
> 
> Y eso de que no es una inversión... Tengo un yelmo que encuantito lo venda hablaremos de si es una inversión o no.




Je je je, yo estaba super picao al wow, lo deje por eso por la cantidad de horas que le echaba no veas como engancha el juego, una cosa que me llamo la atención cuando me di de baja es que te ponia una seria de razones para que eligieras por que lo dejabas y entre las 6 o 7 que habia estaba la mia, _por que juegar demasiado_, es algo que me llamo la atención.

Todavia de vez en cuando me paso por la wow-europe y se me cae una lagrimilla 

Pd. Hablando de inversiones, hay gente que vende sus horas de juego (osea sus personajes) y se saca un dinerillo, que no todo el mundo tiene ganas de empezar en nivel 1 que le de todo el mundo de hostias, ahhh y otra cosa tambien ahi gente que se dedica a conseguir oro del juego y venderlo por dinero real, y por si no os lo creeis ahi mucha gente que lo compra.


----------



## stigmesh (13 Abr 2009)

Domin dijo:


> Pd. Hablando de inversiones, hay gente que vende sus horas de juego (osea sus personajes) y se saca un dinerillo, que no todo el mundo tiene ganas de empezar en nivel 1 que le de todo el mundo de hostias, ahhh y otra cosa tambien ahi gente que se dedica a conseguir oro del juego y venderlo por dinero real, y por si no os lo creeis ahi mucha gente que lo compra.



Hay infinaidad de chinos que estan todo el dia jugando que se ganan la vida vendiendo el oro del juego.


----------



## hugolp (13 Abr 2009)

stigmesh dijo:


> Hay infinaidad de chinos que estan todo el dia jugando que se ganan la vida vendiendo el oro del juego.



Sí, se ve que en el juego este de los guerreros han tenido una inflación de la ostia, y como había muchas más monedas los precios se disparaban.


----------



## hugolp (14 Abr 2009)

Me han ofrecido monedas de 1 onza libertad de mexico a 12 euros (IVA incluido). Es una tienda en España. A mi me parece buen precio. Opiniones?


----------



## Mesientoseguro (14 Abr 2009)

12€ por onza es muy buen precio, en España. ¿Cuantas tienen disponibles?


----------



## carloszorro (14 Abr 2009)

hugolp dijo:


> Me han ofrecido monedas de 1 onza libertad de mexico a 12 euros (IVA incluido). Es una tienda en España. A mi me parece buen precio. Opiniones?



eso tiene un descuento de casi un 20% del precio normal


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Abr 2009)

hugolp dijo:


> Me han ofrecido monedas de 1 onza libertad de mexico a 12 euros (IVA incluido). Es una tienda en España. A mi me parece buen precio. Opiniones?



Sólo puedo decir que me parece muy buen precio.


----------



## kemao2 (14 Abr 2009)

hugolp dijo:


> Me han ofrecido monedas de 1 onza libertad de mexico a 12 euros (IVA incluido). Es una tienda en España. A mi me parece buen precio. Opiniones?



Parece muy baratas. ¿Puedes decir que tienda?¿Es de BArcelona?¿Yo voy la prox semana y quiero comprar monedas por ese precio.


----------



## GoldFever (14 Abr 2009)

hugolp dijo:


> Me han ofrecido monedas de 1 onza libertad de mexico a 12 euros (IVA incluido). Es una tienda en España. A mi me parece buen precio. Opiniones?



Me parece muy buen precio. Si crees que pueden tener un número importante (como para que todos los que podemos estar interesados) te agradeceré saber la tienda y si envían a otras provincias (porque no creo que estén en Cantabria).

Saludos,


----------



## hugolp (14 Abr 2009)

En principio mañana pondré mi orden, y entonces os daré el telefono de la tienda. Envían a toda España y el envío me parece barato tb. Lo pondré aquí.

PD: Yo voy a comprar ahí porque me parecen fiables, pero será mi primera vez. Yo doy el contacto y a partir de ahí cada uno que decida bajo su propia responsabilidad.


----------



## silverdaemon (15 Abr 2009)

*ojo con esta tienda*

Ojo con "The bullion shop", tb conocida como platadirect

Los precios de su web son SIN IVA, tanto las monedas como los portes.
Aparenta ser mas barato o igual que las alemanas pero hay truco, pues todo se incrementa un 16 por ciento


----------



## vidarr (15 Abr 2009)

silverdaemon dijo:


> Ojo con "The bullion shop", tb conocida como platadirect
> 
> Los precios de su web son SIN IVA, tanto las monedas como los portes.
> Aparenta ser mas barato o igual que las alemanas pero hay truco, pues todo se incrementa un 16 por ciento



Todo no: el oro no lleva IVA.


----------



## Germain (15 Abr 2009)

¡Oh grandes gurús de los metales preciosos! Esta mañana me he pasado por una numismática a comprar unas cuantas capsulillas y hablando, hablando, la dependienta me ha comentado que estaba teniendo problemas para encontrar Silver Eagles del 2009 en mayoristas, que la gente tenía mucha gana de dolar. ¿Cómo véis el tema? ¿Arramblamos con toda Silver Eagle que se nos ponga por delante?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Abr 2009)

Germain dijo:


> ¡Oh grandes gurús de los metales preciosos! Esta mañana me he pasado por una numismática a comprar unas cuantas capsulillas y hablando, hablando, la dependienta me ha comentado que estaba teniendo problemas para encontrar Silver Eagles del 2009 en mayoristas, que la gente tenía mucha gana de dolar. ¿Cómo véis el tema? ¿Arramblamos con toda Silver Eagle que se nos ponga por delante?




Yo hace tiempo que ya lo he hecho. Y recuerdo que os recomendé la moneda americana en múltiples ocasiones.


----------



## Germain (15 Abr 2009)

Ya, yo en su momento compré unas cuantas de 2008 y 2009, pero ahora estaba mirando otras cosas y me ha entrado la duda.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Abr 2009)

Germain dijo:


> ¡Oh grandes gurús de los metales preciosos! Esta mañana me he pasado por una numismática a comprar unas cuantas capsulillas y hablando, hablando, la dependienta me ha comentado que estaba teniendo problemas para encontrar Silver Eagles del 2009 en mayoristas, que la gente tenía mucha gana de dolar. ¿Cómo véis el tema? ¿Arramblamos con toda Silver Eagle que se nos ponga por delante?




Por cierto...¿A cuanto está dispuesta a pagar por los eagles? Si paga bien igual me pienso venderle algun tubo...


----------



## Germain (15 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Por cierto...¿A cuanto está dispuesta a pagar por los eagles? Si paga bien igual me pienso venderle algun tubo...



Ondia! Pues no se lo he preguntado, tenía prisa y no he pensado en ello. Pero si te interesa te puedo decir qué numismática es y ya la tanteas tú. Es una tiendecica pequeña así que me imagino que no pagará mucho, pero todo es probar.


----------



## hinka (15 Abr 2009)

Yo con las eagle no tengo muchos problemas para encontrarlas, incluso de años anteriores pero las buffalo se me resisten.


----------



## hugolp (15 Abr 2009)

hugolp dijo:


> Me han ofrecido monedas de 1 onza libertad de mexico a 12 euros (IVA incluido). Es una tienda en España. A mi me parece buen precio. Opiniones?



Bueno, pues era demasiado bonito porque no era. Tiene monedas de mexico de 1 onza pero no son libertades, son monedas de plata de 1 onza de la casa de la moneda de mejico, pero no son libertades. Como me dijo que eran de la casa de la moneda asumí que eran libertades.

Son estas:












Alguien las conoce de algo y puede dar su opinión sobre comprarlas a 12 euros?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Abr 2009)

hugolp dijo:


> Bueno, pues era demasiado bonito porque no era. Tiene monedas de mexico de 1 onza pero no son libertades, son monedas de plata de 1 onza de la casa de la moneda de mejico, pero no son libertades. Como me dijo que eran de la casa de la moneda asumí que eran libertades.
> 
> Son estas:
> 
> ...



Si, son muy comunes. Tienen una onza de plata como indican. Se pagan menos que las libertades. El precio parece bueno pero puedes intentar regatearle...


----------



## hugolp (15 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Si, son muy comunes. Tienen una onza de plata como indican. Se pagan menos que las libertades. El precio parece bueno pero puedes intentar regatearle...



No se, teniendo libertades y filarmónicas por 13'85 en Alemania supongo que me decantaré por esas porque son más conocidas y darán menos problemas.


----------



## zipote_ca (15 Abr 2009)

Hola

Hugolp si fueras tan amable de pasarme la direccion de esa tienda , estoy interesado en comprar unas 20 . 
Saludos


----------



## quaver (16 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Primera vez que lo leo también.



Por curiosidad, he escrito al anunciante, para que me indicase un enlace donde ampliar la información y esta ha sido su respuesta:

_I don't have a link. I was informed when I tried to order more from my supplier and he said he couldn't fill the order because he was out and he could get no more from China. I called another wholesaler and he told me the same thing._

Supongo que nadie por aquí trabaja con mayoristas de metales, pero sería interesante poder contrastar esa información.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Abr 2009)

quaver dijo:


> Por curiosidad, he escrito al anunciante, para que me indicase un enlace donde ampliar la información y esta ha sido su respuesta:
> 
> _I don't have a link. I was informed when I tried to order more from my supplier and he said he couldn't fill the order because he was out and he could get no more from China. I called another wholesaler and he told me the same thing._
> 
> Supongo que nadie por aquí trabaja con mayoristas de metales, pero sería interesante poder contrastar esa información.



Seguramente ya han cubierto el cupo de pedidos, pero deben estar acuñando día y noche.

En todo caso la información es interesante. Parece que el mercado físico está cada día más agotado.


----------



## Depeche (16 Abr 2009)

Quisiera vuestra opinión sobre la onza de 1000 escudos Portugueses,si no estoy equivocado tiene 26,9 gramos de plata de 0,90.
Me las venden a 8,5 euros y no estoy seguro de si es una buena compra.
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## ob0909 (16 Abr 2009)

hinka dijo:


> Yo con las eagle no tengo muchos problemas para encontrarlas, incluso de años anteriores pero las buffalo se me resisten.



Hoy he recibido este correo:


> Coins4Investment
> Coins4Investment
> 
> 
> ...



Les he comprado una única vez, sin problemas.


----------



## Ulisses (16 Abr 2009)

Buenos días:
Para los amantes de la plata hispana, en el BOE de hoy ha salido publicado el anuncio de la emisión de 2.000.000 de piezas que el Banco de España pone a su disposición:

Artículo 1. Acuerdo de emisión, acuñación y puesta en circulación.Se acuerda para el año 2009, la emisión, acuñación y puesta en circulación de monedas de colección de 12 Euro que conmemoran el «X ANIVERSARIO DE LA UNIÓN ECONÓMICA Y MONETARIA».

Artículo 2. Características de las piezas.
Moneda de 12 Euro de valor facial.
Composición: Plata de 925 milésimas, siendo el resto de cobre.
Tolerancia en ley: Mínima de 925 milésimas.
Peso: 18 g con una tolerancia en más o en menos de 0,18 g.
Diámetro: 33 mm.
Forma: Circular con canto liso.cve: BOE-A-2009-6367

No se inquieten ustedes por la enajenación de las reservas de oro y su puesta a disposición por el procedimiento de "libre designación", tan al uso de este inefable gobierno. 

Como podrán observar, la compra de plata amonedada con un señoreaje tan poco significativo sobre el spot conviene a los intereses de todos los españoles.

Que tengan un buen dia.


----------



## Plata (16 Abr 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Moneda de *12 Euro* de valor facial.
> Composición: *Plata de 925 milésimas*, siendo el resto de cobre.
> *Peso: 18 g *con una tolerancia en más o en menos de 0,18 g.
> 
> Como podrán observar, la compra de plata amonedada con un señoreaje tan poco significativo sobre el spot conviene a los intereses de todos los españoles.



Querrás decir que *la compra de plata amonedada con un señoreaje tan poco significativo sobre el spot conviene a los intereses de todos los españoles que no la compran.*

Para celebrar que dos millones de pardillos piquen, el próximo domingo me pasaré por la plaza mayor, me compraré un *CAUDILLO DE PLATA* con cuatro euros que tiene similar plata que una de estas, y con los 8 que me sobran me paso por la casa Labra con un par de amigos e invito a un vermout de sifón y unas tajadas de bacalao, que nos van asentar de muerte.

Brindaré por Tiogilito, porque ese vermout me lo tomaré gracias a sus impagables enseñanzas, que me hacen distinguir lo bueno de lo menos bueno.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Abr 2009)

ob0909 dijo:


> Les he comprado una única vez, sin problemas.



Pero esas monedas "Buffalo" son rounds de la "Wall Street Mint" ¿no? (por cierto, Monster tiene)

Los Buffalos verdaderos son de oro y de la US Mint. Llamad cada moneda por su nombre o liais a la gente nueva.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Abr 2009)

Plata dijo:


> Querrás decir que *la compra de plata amonedada con un señoreaje tan poco significativo sobre el spot conviene a los intereses de todos los españoles que no la compran.*
> 
> Para celebrar que dos millones de pardillos piquen, el próximo domingo me pasaré por la plaza mayor, me compraré un *CAUDILLO DE PLATA* con cuatro euros que tiene similar plata que una de estas, y con los 8 que me sobran me paso por la casa Labra con un par de amigos e invito a un vermout de sifón y unas tajadas de bacalao, *que nos van asentar de muerte.*
> 
> Brindaré por Tiogilito, porque ese vermout me lo tomaré gracias a sus impagables enseñanzas, que me hacen distinguir lo bueno de lo menos bueno.



...procura que no se te asiente mucho la muerte...

No creo que te acepten tu pakillo como pago, y si acaso por mucho menos de lo que pagues por él...

EN CAMBIO....podrías pagar con las monedas de 12 euros...

¿No era ese el único interés de los pakillos (poder comprar el pan con ellos)?


Aunque el contenido en plata es inferior, las monedas de 12 euros continuan siendo interesantes en estos tiempos por su superior liquidez. En un pis pas los podremos cambiar por Eagles cuando nos haga falta si la plata no ha subido mucho,...y si ha subido entonces las venderemos por un valor superior (aunque de forma más trabajosa).


---------------------------------------

Además hay una cosa curiosa muy curiosa.

La tirada según el BOE para 2008 es de 8 millones:



BOE EHA/2288/2008 dijo:


> El volumen máximo de emisión de estas monedas
> será de 8 millones de piezas, pudiendo ser ampliado en
> un veinte por ciento si así se acordara por la Comisión de
> seguimiento prevista en el apartado séptimo de esta
> Orden.



Sin embargo en la casa de la moneda indican finalmente sólo 2 millones de tirada:

Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre > Coleccionista > Moneda de colección > 12 Euros-Año Internac. Planeta Tierra


Las tiradas según el BOE en el 2007 es de 8 millones y 2006 de 4 millones.

Parece pues que con 2 millones nos vamos a mínimos de tirada de los últimos tiempos.

Curioso...¿verdad?...


----------



## Staring at the Sun (16 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ...procura que no se te asiente mucho la muerte...
> 
> No creo que te acepten tu pakillo como pago, y si acaso por mucho menos de lo que pagues por él...
> 
> ...



Entonces... ¿compramos la plata de 12 euros o no merece la pena?


----------



## Plata (16 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No creo que te acepten tu pakillo como pago, y si acaso por mucho menos de lo que pagues por él...
> 
> EN CAMBIO....podrías pagar con las monedas de 12 euros...
> 
> ...



Parece que te falla la comprensión lectora. El Caudillo de plata que me compre es para guardarlo a buen recaudo. El convite lo hago con los 8 euros que me ahorro respecto a los pardillos que financien al cejas y su "corte" de ministros vividores, pagando 12 euros por una plata que puede adquirirse por 4.

Las monedas de 12 euros para mi son muy, muy interesantes. Y cuantas más compréis los demás, mejor para mi.

Está claro por qué hacen una primera tirada de 2 millones respecto a las 8 previstas: "cada vez hay gente mejor informada gracias a la buena información de los que saben" y a pesar de la crisis les va a costar colocarlas.



Staring at the Sun dijo:


> Entonces... ¿compramos la plata de 12 euros o no merece la pena?



¡Compra compra! Alquien tiene que pagar mi pensión.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Abr 2009)

Staring at the Sun dijo:


> Entonces... ¿compramos la plata de 12 euros o no merece la pena?



Veamos...si tienes billetes en casa como reserva, la respuesta es SI, SIN DUDA. Cámbialos ya por monedas de plata a menos que quieras hacer compras de inmediato.

No hay duda que tener monedas de 12 euros (que, recuerda, puedes comprar por su valor facial en el BdE) tiene las mismas ventajas que los billetes (liquidez) pero además tienen plata.

Si ya tienes plata y no tienes billetes, creo que es recomendable tener parte de monedas de 12 euros por la liquidez que tienen. La proporción correcta depende de cada cual. En cualquier momento puedes ir al BdE y cambiarlas por billetes, o incluso ingresarlas en tu cuenta directamente en tu oficina bancaria (¿alguien ha probado a hacer esto último?). La liquidez es máxima. Si baja la plata no pierden valor facial. Si sube bastante puedes ganar, y además estoy seguro que estas monedas subirán más a la par que los pakillos con el precio de la plata.

Sin embargo, tenerlo todo en monedas de 12 euros es incorrecto. Proporción oro-plata de 3:1. Proporción en plata, algo indicativo puede ser:

plata de menor calidad que se pueda comprar barata (con poco overspot o nada) (pakillos, duros, pesetas de plata, lingotillos, granalla...) 20%

monedas de 12 euros 30%

plata bullion 50%

Las monedas de 12 euros pueden usarse para bascular fácilmente y sin comisiones la proporción orolata según la coyuntura. Si vamos a gestionar el stock de metales de forma dinámica conviene tener más monedas de 12 euros.


----------



## Staring at the Sun (16 Abr 2009)

Plata dijo:


> ¡Compra compra! Alquien tiene que pagar mi pensión.



Espero no estar pagándote además la prestación por desempleo.


----------



## Plata (16 Abr 2009)

Staring at the Sun dijo:


> Espero no estar pagándote además la prestación por desempleo.



No. Soy funcionario y estoy haciendo tiempo entre el cafelito y el vermout. 

_Edito para darte más información personal y veraz acerca de las monedas de 12 euros:_ 

Esta Semana Santa, en casa de mi padre, jubilado desde hace años, le pregunté por unos caudillos que le había regalado yo hace unos años. Sacó una cajita y observé con sorpresa que tenía también diez o doce monedas de plata en sus plásticos de envasar originales, de dos mil pesetas algunas y de 12 euros otras, (nunca los había visto y me recordó una ristra de chorizos castellanos). Me dijo que alguna vez en el banco se las habían ofrecido y las había comprado. Saqué un *caudillo de plata* que siempre llevo conmigo y le dije: esto tiene la misma plata que cada una de esas y me ha costado 4 euros. Sonrió y me dijo: "está claro que no me engañan otra vez"

Puedes hacer lo que te de la gana, pero las monedas de doce euros con cuatro de plata son para los abuelillos desinformados.


----------



## Krugerrand (16 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Proporción oro-plata de 3:1.



Eso es 3 onzas de plata por cada 1 onza de oro?


----------



## Plata (16 Abr 2009)

Krugerrand dijo:


> Eso es 3 onzas de plata por cada 1 onza de oro?



No. Es justamente lo contrario. Te recomienda tener tres partes de oro por cada parte de plata.

Yo recomendaría justo lo contrario. Una de oro por cada tres de plata. O un krugerrand por cada 200 caudillos. O mejor: 4 alfonsinas de 25 pesetas por cada 200 caudillos.


----------



## Staring at the Sun (16 Abr 2009)

Plata dijo:


> No. Soy funcionario y estoy haciendo tiempo entre el cafelito y el vermout.
> 
> _Edito para darte más información personal y veraz acerca de las monedas de 12 euros:_
> 
> ...



No son cuatro de plata, sino 6 según el precio que observo en la cotización de hoy.

En cuanto a que el caudillo lleve plata, no lo liego, sólo que ese numerillo de las 850 milésimas me da, y al resto de la gente también, un ligero resquemor...


----------



## fmc (16 Abr 2009)

hugolp dijo:


> Bueno, pues era demasiado bonito porque no era. Tiene monedas de mexico de 1 onza pero no son libertades, son monedas de plata de 1 onza de la casa de la moneda de mejico, pero no son libertades. Como me dijo que eran de la casa de la moneda asumí que eran libertades.
> 
> Son estas:
> 
> ...



Pues yo creo que sigue siendo buena compra al precio que andan ahora las monedas. En ésta web las monedas (¿o medallones más bien?) mejicanas de una onza valen medio euro menos que las libertades, pero sigue siendo 1.5 más de lo que te piden. Incluso las de Andorra o Cook están por encima de 13...


----------



## manusan (16 Abr 2009)

Plata dijo:


> No. Soy funcionario y estoy haciendo tiempo entre el cafelito y el vermout.
> 
> _Edito para darte más información personal y veraz acerca de las monedas de 12 euros:_
> 
> ...



Cada uno se queda contento con lo que quiere y se autoengaña como quiere. Los paquillos están pero que muy bien, pero los 12 del BDE también. Que tienen la misma plata? si.... pero un paquillo no lo puedes cambiar por 12 euros.
*
El problema es que parece que en monedas, inversiones o política, se esta muy enrocado en una posición y por güevos no se mueve nadie. *

La inversión inteligente es la variada, paquillos, pesetas, duros, bullions, lingotes, etc. No descubro nada cuando digo que es lo mas conveniente para afrontar cualquier contingencia.


----------



## Ulisses (16 Abr 2009)

manusan dijo:


> Cada uno se queda contento con lo que quiere y se autoengaña como quiere. Los paquillos están pero que muy bien, pero los 12 del BDE también. Que tienen la misma plata? si.... pero un paquillo no lo puedes cambiar por 12 euros.
> *
> El problema es que parece que en monedas, inversiones o política, se esta muy enrocado en una posición y por güevos no se mueve nadie. *
> 
> La inversión inteligente es la variada, paquillos, pesetas, duros, bullions, lingotes, etc. No descubro nada cuando digo que es lo mas conveniente para afrontar cualquier contingencia.



En efecto. "De todo un poco" o diversificación del riesgo. Cada uno puede llamarle como quiera. 

Con respecto a las monedas de 12 euros, lo que me irrita y por esa razón no las voy a comprar, es que se hubiesen podido acuñar como onzas españolas de 27 gramos, o como onzas troy, aunque su precio fuese superior. Si fuese así, su demanda no se limitaría al mercado numismático y sería muy superior, incluso en el extranjero. No cabe duda de que su "convertibilidad" es una ventaja: cuatro euros de contenido en plata se cambian por 12 euros y un dolar de plata de una onza se vende por 14 euros.

Y esto nos conduce a pensar: ¿qué prefieres tener en casa, los euros o la plata?


----------



## Depeche (16 Abr 2009)

Disculpad por repetir mi pregunta,pero es que veo que nadie ha contestado y necesito consejo,pego otra vez mi pregunta de ayer.

Quisiera vuestra opinión sobre la onza de 1000 escudos Portugueses,si no estoy equivocado tiene 26,9 gramos de plata de 0,90.
Me las venden a 8,5 euros y no estoy seguro de si es una buena compra.
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Germain (16 Abr 2009)

Mi consejo es que tengáis un poco de todo, porque no sabemos en qué situación nos vamos a ver. Tener moneda histórica va bien, porque a no ser que haya un hundimiento total del sistema el valor numismático puede verse incrementado en según qué piezas. Eso sí, si no tenéis ni idea no os metáis en esos berenjenales porque la timada y el chamarileo están a la orden del día, mejor que os quedéis con las monedas de 12 euros y las bullions internacionalmente conocidas. Lo que nos lleva a otra cosa, intentad que vuestras compras sean de monedas reconocidas, como aconseja Monster, ya que siempre será más fácil colocar una Silver Eagle que un Diner d'Andorra. Y atentos a las piezas pequeñas, tipo dime o quarter, que se puede conseguir muy baratas y en una situación madmaxiana os pueden resultar mucho más útiles que un Kruggerrand (o como coño se escriba) . Pero bueno, cada uno debe gastarse el dinero como quiera y teniendo en cuenta sus previsiones de futuro. Suerte en vuestras compras.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Abr 2009)

manusan dijo:


> Cada uno se queda contento con lo que quiere y se autoengaña como quiere. Los paquillos están pero que muy bien, pero los 12 del BDE también. Que tienen la misma plata? si.... pero un paquillo no lo puedes cambiar por 12 euros.
> *
> El problema es que parece que en monedas, inversiones o política, se esta muy enrocado en una posición y por güevos no se mueve nadie. *
> 
> La inversión inteligente es la variada, paquillos, pesetas, duros, bullions, lingotes, etc. No descubro nada cuando digo que es lo mas conveniente para afrontar cualquier contingencia.



En efecto. Diversificación *Y LIQUIDEZ* es la clave. 

Lo que ocurre es que algunos se han precipitado y se han pillado con la plata que les ha parecido más barata (lo barato sale caro)...y ahora defienden posiciones...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Abr 2009)

Krugerrand dijo:


> Eso es 3 onzas de plata por cada 1 onza de oro?



No. 3 euros invertidos en oro por cada euro en plata.

La proporción idónea depende de cada cual. 

3:1 para el conservador y que busca seguridad monetaria

2:1 para el que desea ligeramente especular sobre la subida

1:1 para el intrépido inversor.

Más plata que oro es de inconscientes. 

Lo que hay que entender es que la volatilidad de la plata es superior (sube y baja mucho más), y también tiene aplicacioens idustriales con lo que está más correlada con la economía industrial en general (el oro con la política monetaria). Con una proporción mayor de oro que de plata limitamos la volatilidad. 

Con este portfolio nos aseguraremos que nuestro capital no se hunde en ningún momento como ha ocurrido con aquellos que invirtieron sólo en plata hace un año (y han pasado por pérdidas del 50%).

Se pueden construir portfolios más sofisticados introduciendo platino, paladio, ETF's, etc,etc


----------



## -H- (16 Abr 2009)

Pienso que lo mejor es tener todo tipo de activos para no verse con todo perdido, por eso tengo algo de metales, pero también acciones, letras o depositos. 
A mi me gustan las monedas de 12 euros porque las veo como liquidez parcialmente asegurada por la plata que contienen, pero las veo como liquidez, no para inversión en plata


----------



## Plata (16 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> En efecto. Diversificación *Y LIQUIDEZ* es la clave.
> 
> Lo que ocurre es que algunos se han precipitado y se han pillado con la plata que les ha parecido más barata (lo barato sale caro)...y ahora defienden posiciones...



Ahí te doy la razón. Tal vez defienda los Caudillos porque son los que predominan en mi almacén. Es la plata más barata que he encontrado. Alucino con los que prefieren pagar el doble o el triple, pero en fin, igual es porque estoy convencido del MadMax y en mi caso, a caballo medio regalado no le miro el diente. La plata, plata será en el nuevo mundo que llega.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Abr 2009)

Plata dijo:


> Ahí te doy la razón. Tal vez defienda los Caudillos porque son los que predominan en mi almacén. Es la plata más barata que he encontrado. Alucino con los que prefieren pagar el doble o el triple, pero en fin, igual es porque estoy convencido del MadMax y en mi caso, a caballo medio regalado no le miro el diente. La plata, plata será en el nuevo mundo que llega.



Eres tú el que tiene problemas de comprensión lectora. Escribes:



Plata dijo:


> Es la plata más barata que he encontrado



Yo he escrito:



> ...la plata *que les ha parecido* más barata...



Pero, evidentemente, los pakillos son la más cara puesto que no los puedes vender a más del 70% (siendo generoso) de lo que te han costado. Luego, de un plumazo, te has cargado el 30% de tu inversión por el spread. El del oro es muchísimo más pequeño (siempre y cuando no quieras vendérselo a un timador).

No es por comprar barato que has hecho un buen negocio. Hace falta saber que lo puedes revender a buen precio...Porque no lo has comprado para comértelo ¿verdad?

Entre este, y el otro que no entiende que para obtener plusvalias hace falta vender,...que gente...:


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (16 Abr 2009)

Vamos a ver...

Yo tengo algunas de esas monedas de plata .925 de 12€ de la FNMT. Pesan 18 gramos, por lo que el contenido en plata es de 16,65 gramos. Media onza.

Para que el valor de la plata iguale al facial habría que esperar que la onza subiera a 24 €. No sé si eso sucederá algún día, de momento me parece que la única ventaja que ofrecen estas monedas es que son canjeables por 12 leuros en cualquier momento.

Ideal para los muy conservadores.


----------



## Deudor (16 Abr 2009)

Puesto que el hilo se ha vuelto Ag Vs Au, voy a dar mi pequeña e ignorante opinión:


El oro no va a volver ser patrón
La venta de oro por parte de los Bancos Centrales podría distorsionar la cotización intensamente, no sólo por la cantidad de material que inundaría el mercado, sino porque significaría que ya nadie cuenta con él como patrón ni como dinero
El valor más seguro es el oro, es dinero y es líquido
La plata es más especulativa, tiene más que ganar
Los frikis que habitamos este foro podemos comprar plata por ser más barata, intentar especular más, o pensar que en un mad max podría ser más manejable
De no ocurrir algo 'especial' las cotizaciones de Au y Ag irán paralelas más menos 10 %


----------



## Plata (16 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Eres tú el que tiene problemas de comprensión lectora....
> 
> Pero, evidentemente, los pakillos son la más cara puesto que no los puedes vender a más del 70% (siendo generoso) de lo que te han costado. Luego, de un plumazo, te has cargado el 30% de tu inversión por el spread. El del oro es muchísimo más pequeño (siempre y cuando no quieras vendérselo a un timador).
> 
> No es por comprar barato que has hecho un buen negocio. Hace falta saber que lo puedes revender a buen precio...Porque no lo has comprado para comértelo ¿verdad?



Joer chaval, vas más teledirigido que un burro con orejeras. Qué parte de mi argumento no entiendes:

- Mis Caudillos de plata los puedo vender mañana mismo con una plusvalía del 15 % en el ebay, puesto que *en ebay no se vende ningún lote de Caudillos de plata por menos de 5 euros unidad.* Para vender en ebay tengo que desplazarme 50 metros, justo lo que hay desde mi casa a la oficina de correos.

- Mis Krugerand de oro, (si tuviera) y si tengo que venderlos en Madrid, me van a estafar entre el 30 o el 40 por ciento en cualquiera de los tugurios LEGALES que hay a dos kilómetros de casa, en el entorno de la Puerta del Sol. Para conseguir venderlos con una mínima pérdida (del 5% según tu) tendría que irme a ¿Bruselas?. En Ebay no podría venderlos porque no tengo votos.

A la vista de esto, y de que soy pobre, solamente tengo unos cuantos cientos de monedas del Caudillo. He de decirte que duermo bastante bien y a pierna suelta.



fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Vamos a ver...
> 
> Yo tengo algunas de esas monedas de plata .925 de 12€ de la FNMT. Pesan 18 gramos, por lo que el contenido en plata es de 16,65 gramos. Media onza.
> 
> ...



O sea, lo que yo digo... *para abuelillos*.... (tipo mi padre y similares).



Deudor dijo:


> Puesto que el hilo se ha vuelto Ag Vs Au, voy a dar mi pequeña e ignorante opinión:
> 
> 
> *La plata* es más especulativa, *tiene más que ganar*
> *Los frikis* que habitamos este foro *podemos comprar plata por ser más barata, intentar especular más, o pensar que en un mad max podría ser más manejable*



*¡EKILIKUA!*

Me identifico totalmente.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Abr 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> La plata es más especulativa, tiene más que ganar



O que perder. Se dice que es más volátil. Para muestra ahora:

Oro -1,28%
Plata -4,17%


En todo caso es una falsa discusión. Preferir más o menos plata u oro depende del perfil de riesgo de cada cual. Lo único que digo es que hay que ser consciente que la plata es más arriesgada. Nada más.


----------



## carloszorro (16 Abr 2009)

pero los que confiamos en que el oro tiene potencial...también confiamos en la plata por estar mucho mas infravalorada


----------



## hugolp (16 Abr 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> pero los que confiamos en que el oro tiene potencial...también confiamos en la plata por estar mucho mas infravalorada



Y luego están los más ilusos, los que confían en Merkel y Trichet.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Abr 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> pero los que confiamos en que el oro tiene potencial...también confiamos en la plata por estar mucho mas infravalorada



Y... ¿Por qué crees que está infravalorada? 

Lo que yo veo es que en la plata hay una componente industrial esencial. La economía va a tardar mucho en relanzarse. Por lo tanto pienso que la plata tiene una pata jodida para rato.

Además hay otro elemento esencial. Los pudientes, los que están dirigiendo la crisis y expoliaran a todos, tienen su capital en oro, no en plata. Van a manipular el mercado del oro todo lo que puedan hasta que carguen con todo el que puedan. La plata la van a hundir para exprimir a los más modestos que son los que tienen plata.


----------



## carloszorro (16 Abr 2009)

hugolp dijo:


> Y luego están los más ilusos, los que confían en Merkel y Trichet.



prefiero no hablar de los políticos, es increíble la pasta (la nuestra) que se están quemando y sin solucionar naaaaadaaaaaa
sinceramente creo que yo lo haría mejor


----------



## Plata (17 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Y... ¿Por qué crees que está infravalorada?



Creo firmemente que la plata está infravalorada porque me he convencido con los cientos de estupendos mensajes que ha posteado un tal Tiogilito justificando esa opinión.

Aunque si no está infravalorada y dentro de unos años se infravalora otro 90% seguiré creyendo que he tenido la enorme oportunidad de disfrutar con la lectura en este foro de unos mensajes geniales de un tipo verdaderamente genial.


----------



## Plata (17 Abr 2009)

Depeche dijo:


> Disculpad por repetir mi pregunta,pero es que veo que nadie ha contestado y necesito consejo,pego otra vez mi pregunta de ayer.
> 
> Quisiera vuestra opinión sobre la onza de 1000 escudos Portugueses,si no estoy equivocado tiene 26,9 gramos de plata de 0,90.
> Me las venden a 8,5 euros y no estoy seguro de si es una buena compra.
> Saludos y gracias.



Yo no tengo ni idea de los valores numismáticos así que opino exclusivamente por el contenido en plata, que es muy similar a los duros españoles de hace 130 años (1 duro = 25 gramos de plata 0,900)

Suponiendo buenos tus datos, contiene en plata 24,21 gramos que al precio de hoy (9,30 euros sin iva) supondría 7,24 euros, así que pagas un sobreprecio del 14,84 %. No me parece excesivo, considerando que la filarmónica a precio de hoy mismo (13,80) tiene un 31 % de sobreprecio.

Aunque yo me compraría duros de plata, que también los podrías conseguir a ese precio, aunque tienen algo menos de plata (22,5 gramos) y el sobreprecio sería del 20,85%. Pero una moneda de 1870 o los Amadeos, son una verdadera preciosidad.

Por cierto una adivinanza ¿qué moneda puede comprarse hoy con un *sobreprecio del 0%*? Una pista: la mandó acuñar un conocido caudillo español, bajito y triponcete, pero con una mala leche de la hostia.


----------



## hugolp (17 Abr 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> prefiero no hablar de los políticos, es increíble la pasta (la nuestra) que se están quemando y sin solucionar naaaaadaaaaaa
> sinceramente creo que yo lo haría mejor



Los políticos lo están haciendo bien. Lo que pasa es que nuestros objetivos y los suyos no son los mismos, por eso parece que lo hagan mal.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 Abr 2009)

Plata dijo:


> Creo firmemente que la plata está infravalorada porque me he convencido con los cientos de estupendos mensajes que ha posteado un tal Tiogilito justificando esa opinión.



Traducción "No tengo opinión propia"



> Aunque si no está infravalorada y dentro de unos años se infravalora otro 90% seguiré creyendo que he tenido la enorme oportunidad de disfrutar con la lectura en este foro de unos mensajes geniales de un tipo verdaderamente genial.



Traducción "El que no se contenta es porque no quiere"


----------



## Staring at the Sun (17 Abr 2009)

hugolp dijo:


> Los políticos lo están haciendo bien. Lo que pasa es que nuestros objetivos y los suyos no son los mismos, por eso parece que lo hagan mal.



Ja, ja, muy buena esa, Hugo.


----------



## quaver (17 Abr 2009)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Yo tengo algunas de esas monedas de plata .925 de 12€ de la FNMT. Pesan 18 gramos, por lo que el contenido en plata es de 16,65 gramos. Media onza.



Dando por hecho que hablas de la onza troy, ésta equivale a 31,10 gr (exactamente 31,1034768 gr). Por lo que media onza serían 15,55 gr.

Saludos.


----------



## Plata (17 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Traducción "No tengo opinión propia"



¡Meeecccc! *Falso. *

Tengo mi propia opinión, formada de la lectura de la opinión de varios expertos. Especialmente de la de uno que no es usted. El hecho de que sea una opinión formada por la influencia de otros mucho más inteligentes que yo, no hace que no sea mi propia opinión. Al revés, la hace más válida todavía.



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Traducción "El que no se contenta es porque no quiere"



Así es amijho...


----------



## hugolp (28 Abr 2009)

Bueno, como lo prometido es deuda y no me acuerdo quien me pidió la información aquí la dejo:

Se venden estas monedas a 12 euros. En mi opinión el resto de monedas son algo caras pero podeis preguntar. No he podido ponerlo antes porque no había podido comprar antes.

Jose Ignacio Degodos 944457982
Degodos Laurus | Categoría 1 y | eBay.es



hugolp dijo:


> Bueno, pues era demasiado bonito porque no era. Tiene monedas de mexico de 1 onza pero no son libertades, son monedas de plata de 1 onza de la casa de la moneda de mejico, pero no son libertades. Como me dijo que eran de la casa de la moneda asumí que eran libertades.
> 
> Son estas:
> 
> ...


----------



## zipote_ca (28 Abr 2009)

En la tienda ebay salen a 15 la moneda , ¿ya ha leido el foro?


----------



## VOTIN (28 Abr 2009)

Por que han baneado a PLATA,??Han descubierto que es un multinick de ENCULATOR??


----------



## Nasti di Plasti (29 Abr 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Por que han baneado a PLATA,??Han descubierto que es un multinick de ENCULATOR??



Yo también sospecho lo mismo.

Con un nombre vende oro/pone a parir la plata y con el otro vende plata/pone a parir el oro.

Puro marketing y técnica de venta.


----------



## hugolp (29 Abr 2009)

zipote_ca dijo:


> En la tienda ebay salen a 15 la moneda , ¿ya ha leido el foro?



En Ebay tiene precios más caros. Si alguien está interesado recomiendo llamarle por telefono y negociar. Además si compras directamente y no por Ebay te quedas sin seguro, pero te hará el envio gratis.

Disclaimer: No tengo nada que ver con el tio este, ni me llevo comisión. Si no interesa ignorenlo. Tampoco me hago responsable de ningún problema que ocurriera. Yo le he comprado y ha funcionado bien. Es lo único que puedo decir.


----------



## Nasti di Plasti (29 Abr 2009)

hugolp dijo:


> En Ebay tiene precios más caros. Si alguien está interesado recomiendo llamarle por telefono y negociar. Además si compras directamente y no por Ebay te quedas sin seguro, pero te hará el envio gratis.
> 
> Disclaimer: No tengo nada que ver con el tio este, ni me llevo comisión. Si no interesa ignorenlo. Tampoco me hago responsable de ningún problema que ocurriera. Yo le he comprado y ha funcionado bien. Es lo único que puedo decir.



Gracias por compartir la información. Pone en la moneda que es ley 0.825. A mi me parece una moneda algo feucha.

Compraré media docena por hacerme con diversos tipos y modelos. Pero como inversión no me lo pensaría, antes compraría un buen lote de Generalísimos de plata que son mucho más bonitas y tienen media onza de plata en una ley parecida (0.8).

Pagas lo mismo por 2 kilos de plata en moneda mejicana que por 3 kilos en plata Generalísimo (a precio Monster). Y eso es mucha diferencia para leyes similares.


----------



## puntodecontrol (29 Abr 2009)

Nasti di Plasti dijo:


> Gracias por compartir la información. Pone en la moneda que es ley 0.825. A mi me parece una moneda algo feucha.
> 
> Compraré media docena por hacerme con diversos tipos y modelos. Pero como inversión no me lo pensaría, antes compraría un buen lote de Generalísimos de plata que son mucho más bonitas y tienen media onza de plata en una ley parecida (0.8).
> 
> Pagas lo mismo por 2 kilos de plata en moneda mejicana que por 3 kilos en plata Generalísimo (a precio Monster). Y eso es mucha diferencia para leyes similares.



es de .925

Son 33 gr y pico que al ser 925 hacen justo una onza


----------



## Nasti di Plasti (29 Abr 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> es de .925
> 
> Son 33 gr y pico que al ser 925 hacen justo una onza



No he dicho nada, me falla la vista. ¡Liquidaré el domingo unos Generalísimos para comprame unas gafas!


----------



## hugolp (29 Abr 2009)

Nasti di Plasti dijo:


> Gracias por compartir la información. Pone en la moneda que es ley 0.825. A mi me parece una moneda algo feucha.
> 
> Compraré media docena por hacerme con diversos tipos y modelos. Pero como inversión no me lo pensaría, antes compraría un buen lote de Generalísimos de plata que son mucho más bonitas y tienen media onza de plata en una ley parecida (0.8).



Bonitas no son. Ni mucho menos. No son de coleccionista. (y son de .925) Y según aquí mismo han apuntado están pidiendo por ellas 1.5 euros menos que por las libertades en tiendas de internet. 12 euros enviadas desde España con gastos de envío gratis y posibilidad de comprar poca cantidad, me parece buen precio.

No he encontrado ofertas mejores por aquí España. Si alguien tiene mejores contactos se agradecería que pasara la información.


----------



## hugolp (29 Abr 2009)

Por cierto, los 50 francos de plata que tal son?


----------



## Germain (29 Abr 2009)

hugolp dijo:


> Por cierto, los 50 francos de plata que tal son?



Bonitos y todavía se pueden conseguir a buen precio. Te remito al hilo de consultas numismáticas... http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones-alternativas/108463-hilo-oficial-de-preguntas-numismaticas-2.html#post1609042


----------



## segundaresidencia (29 Abr 2009)

Nasti di Plasti dijo:


> No he dicho nada, me falla la vista. ¡Liquidaré el domingo unos Generalísimos para comprame unas gafas!



hoy he visto de entrada asi en numismatica de la calle "7 de julio" (la unica que hay) duros de plata por 8.2 euros,estan en el escaparate,por si los estabas buscando.
¿donde coño puedo comprar 8 escudos de oro baratos? hace poco compre por 650 y 700 ,pero hoy no los he visto por menos de 900 los mas baratos :
se agradecen caladeros de estas monedas, si quereis por mp
gracias


----------



## hugolp (29 Abr 2009)

Germain dijo:


> Bonitos y todavía se pueden conseguir a buen precio. Te remito al hilo de consultas numismáticas... http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones-alternativas/108463-hilo-oficial-de-preguntas-numismaticas-2.html#post1609042



Gracias. Parecen interesantes. Y por que cantidad sería más o menos un precio razonable?.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Abr 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> ¿donde coño puedo comprar 8 escudos de oro baratos? hace poco compre por 650 y 700 ,pero hoy no los he visto por menos de 900 los mas baratos :
> se agradecen caladeros de estas monedas, si quereis por mp
> gracias



Jo,jo,jo,...Estoy muy triste. Hoy no me ha escrito secondhome.

Además descubro que le han clavado 650 por los 8 escudos...jo,jo,jo,...

Monster tiene mucho más baratitos...pero no vende a secondhome...pobre secondhome...


----------



## segundaresidencia (29 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Jo,jo,jo,...Estoy muy triste. Hoy no me ha escrito secondhome.
> 
> Además descubro que le han clavado 650 por los 8 escudos...jo,jo,jo,...
> 
> Monster tiene mucho más baratitos...pero no vende a secondhome...pobre secondhome...



no te preocupes,luego te llamo por telefono


----------



## Ulisses (29 Abr 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> no te preocupes,luego te llamo por telefono



No, si al final....acabaréis haciendo negocio entre vosotros y vendrá la pax romano al foro.


----------



## Nasti di Plasti (29 Abr 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> No, si al final....acabaréis haciendo negocio entre vosotros y vendrá la pax romano al foro.



Si es que son como críos. 

Yo a veces creo que son como el Espíritu Santo, tres personas distintas y un sólo Dios verdadero.


----------



## Ulisses (29 Abr 2009)

Nasti di Plasti dijo:


> Si es que son como críos.
> 
> Yo a veces creo que son como el Espíritu Santo, tres personas distintas y un sólo Dios verdadero.



Vamos a sondear cómo anda el mercado de metales por el foro...:

Sr. Monster ¿a cambio de cuantos pakillos o, en su defecto, silver eagles, entrega los 8 escudos? 

Lo mismo es válido para el Sr. Segundaresidencia. Que haga su oferta.

Ojo¡¡¡¡ No vale hacer estimaciones en dinero fiat.

Para la determinación del estado de conservación de los 8 escudos insacularemos por sorteo a un perito del colegio de tasadores del foro: El señor tio gilito, por ejemplo..... Si no estuviese disponible, estimaremos la conservación a la baja: EBC -


----------



## Germain (29 Abr 2009)

hugolp dijo:


> Gracias. Parecen interesantes. Y por que cantidad sería más o menos un precio razonable?.



Los entendidos de por aquí, dicen que 9-10 euros está bien.


----------



## zipote_ca (30 Abr 2009)

Nasti di Plasti dijo:


> Si es que son como críos.
> 
> Yo a veces creo que son como el Espíritu Santo, tres personas distintas y un sólo Dios verdadero.



al fin alguien comprende la sagrada trinidad


----------



## segundaresidencia (30 Abr 2009)

bueno , ¿nadie va a decir donde se pueden comprar o al menos tengan surtido extenso de 8 escudos???


----------



## Doctor No (30 Abr 2009)

*Importación monedas de plata*

¿Hay alguna restricción a la importación de plata en España? El envío sería desde fuera de la U.E.
Se trata de una pequeña cantidad, menos de un kg, son monedas de curso legal. Desconozco si se puede aplicar algún arancel en la aduana o si se necesita permiso de importación. En el caso de lingotes o de joyería sí que lo aplican, en monedas de curso legal no lo sé.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Abr 2009)

Doctor No dijo:


> ¿Hay alguna restricción a la importación de plata en España? El envío sería desde fuera de la U.E.
> Se trata de una pequeña cantidad, menos de un kg, son monedas de curso legal. Desconozco si se puede aplicar algún arancel en la aduana o si se necesita permiso de importación. En el caso de lingotes o de joyería sí que lo aplican, en monedas de curso legal no lo sé.



Tanto la numismática como la plata pagan IVA. Sin embargo la moneda no. Lo mejor es que no te lo pesquen. Si te lo pescan lo vas a tener crudo para librarte del IVA.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Abr 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> bueno , ¿nadie va a decir donde se pueden comprar o al menos tengan surtido extenso de 8 escudos???



¿En Finarte no tienen? :


----------



## segundaresidencia (30 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿En Finarte no tienen? :



si ,pero son caras por las cecas y estado conservacion, supongo que por tus escasos conocimientos (como los mios), desconoces que el precio puede variar segun la ceca,año,acabado etc,etc
hablando de finarte, tenian una moneda de 8 escudos que valia 3000 pavos, acojonante, me quede con ceca y año,el estado de conservacion era cojonudo, luego lo mire en un libro que me he comprado de monedas de oro , le recomiendo la compra de ese libro a todo el mundo, y efectivamente era la que me mostro el vendedor , el precio era el correcto.
yo busco comprar al precio mas bajo posible, en vez de krugerrand , pues si encuentro 8 escudos cerca de spot, me da igual año ceca y estado, solo quiero que no haya estado colgada.
todas las que he visto en finarte de 8 escudos pasan de 1000-1100 euros
por cierto, me fije el otro dia que el precio que dan por telefono o pone en el escaparate es algo mayor al que en realidad es, no es que me hagan descuento a mi, el otro dia fue un forero de aqui (no digo nombre )y me comento lo mismo , que el tio le cobro algo menos que lo que marcaba ,que era lo que le dijeron por telefono antes de ir.
¿sera para confundir a la competencia??? tiogilito una pregunta¿esto se suele hacer???

son preciosas esas monedas,monster si vendiese de esas quizas le compraria alguna


----------



## Ulisses (30 Abr 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> son preciosas esas monedas,monster si vendiese de esas quizas le compraria alguna




Esto es el principio de una gran amistad....


----------



## Depeche (30 Abr 2009)

He comprado 12 monedas de 1 onza de 1000 escudos portugueses por 94 euros con gastos incluidos,¿Os parece una buena compra?
Saludos.


----------



## puntodecontrol (30 Abr 2009)

Depeche dijo:


> He comprado 12 monedas de 1 onza de 1000 escudos portugueses por 94 euros con gastos incluidos,¿Os parece una buena compra?
> Saludos.



te diria que imposible, mas ke nada porque esta por debajo del precio real de la plata....

sitio?


----------



## tiogilito888 (1 May 2009)

Depeche dijo:


> He comprado 12 monedas de 1 onza de 1000 escudos portugueses por 94 euros con gastos incluidos,¿Os parece una buena compra?
> Saludos.



Veamos:

1.- No existen las monedas de 1 onza portuguesa de 1000 escudos.

2.- Si quiere que le informemos acerca de las monedas, díganos:

a) año de emisión (imprescindible), para que podamos valorar la tirada, tipo de moneda, peso...
b) si es la emisión ordinaria (ley 0.500) o la proof (ley 0.925)
c) el estado de las piezas.

Me aventuro a exponer lo que Vd. ha comprado:

Piezas de 1992 a 2000, en emisión ordinaria, con un peso entre 27 y 28 gramos, estado sin circular y ley 0.500: dígame si me equivoco en algo, si el año coincide probablemente esté en lo cierto. Supongo que el acabado no es proof: se distingue claramente si se puede observar la pieza.

Son unas monedas muy bonitas, y no las ha comprado mal de precio. En Portugal se pueden adquirir un poco más baratas en este momento, pero creo que ha de estar contento con la adquisición.


----------



## VOTIN (1 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Veamos:
> 
> 1.- No existen las monedas de 1 onza portuguesa de 1000 escudos.
> 
> ...



Eres un monstruo en tu tema tio.
La curiosidad por el queso cazo al raton............el malvado lord MONTENCULAITOR esta aburrido tenga usted cuidado


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 May 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> si ,pero son caras por las cecas y estado conservacion, supongo que por tus escasos conocimientos (como los mios), desconoces que el precio puede variar segun la ceca,año,acabado etc,etc



ejem, ejem,...

Hombre...pues hasta allí creo que llegamos todos... Habla por ti. Yo el otro día tuve en mis manos un 8 escudos perfecto que se calculaba que valdría en subasta unos.......120.000 euros...:



> hablando de finarte, tenian una moneda de 8 escudos que valia 3000 pavos, acojonante,



Siempre ha habido clases...



> me quede con ceca y año,el estado de conservacion era cojonudo, luego lo mire en un libro que me he comprado de monedas de oro , le recomiendo la compra de ese libro a todo el mundo, y efectivamente era la que me mostro el vendedor , el precio era el correcto.



El Calico está muy bien y en emule...



> yo busco comprar al precio mas bajo posible, en vez de krugerrand , pues si encuentro 8 escudos cerca de spot, me da igual año ceca y estado, solo quiero que no haya estado colgada.



¿cuanto estás dispuesto a pagar? Votin casco 690.



> todas las que he visto en finarte de 8 escudos pasan de 1000-1100 euros
> por cierto, me fije el otro dia que el precio que dan por telefono o pone en el escaparate es algo mayor al que en realidad es, no es que me hagan descuento a mi, el otro dia fue un forero de aqui (no digo nombre )y me comento lo mismo , que el tio le cobro algo menos que lo que marcaba ,que era lo que le dijeron por telefono antes de ir.
> ¿sera para confundir a la competencia??? tiogilito una pregunta¿esto se suele hacer???



Lo que pasa es que si el oro ha bajado tienen los precios desfasados. Igual que los suben los bajan. Francamente no me parece que tengan buenos precios. Si alguien (que no sea multinick) ha comprado allí a buen precio que lo diga (cuando, que moneda y a que precio).



> son preciosas esas monedas,monster si vendiese de esas quizas le compraria alguna



A ti te hago un precio especial


----------



## VOTIN (1 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ejem, ejem,...
> 
> Hombre...pues hasta allí creo que llegamos todos... Habla por ti. Yo el otro día tuve en mis manos un 8 escudos perfecto que se calculaba que valdría en subasta unos.......120.000 euros...:
> 
> ...



Maestro del lado oscuro DAR ENCULAITOR me ofrecen una 20$ liberty 1878
por 800 eur,(pero los engañaria por que no pagaria con dinero papel sino electronico JUU JUA JUA que malvado soy..........................)
Esta bien la compra o debo regatear??


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 May 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Maestro del lado oscuro DAR ENCULAITOR me ofrecen una 20$ liberty 1878
> por 800 eur,(pero los engañaria por que no pagaria con dinero papel sino electronico JUU JUA JUA que malvado soy..........................)
> Esta bien la compra o debo regatear??



Ya sabes que el maestro es TioG. Invócale...aunque a estas horas anda muy enculado con el reto que le he planteado en el otro hilo...

Al tema...

Las de Carson City se pagan más...(suponiendo que esté en buen estado...)

Para las del montón, hoy 800 es un precio razonable, pero regatea lo que puedas, cacho maricón. ¿Ya tienes la St Gaudens?

Por cierto,...sólo para encular a secondhome...¿Te interesan los 8 escudos majos pero a buen precio? (cuando el oro estaba más bajo los pagabas a 690...hoy seguro que no te importa pagar 750...)


----------



## VOTIN (1 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Ya sabes que el maestro es TioG. Invócale...aunque a estas horas anda muy enculado con el reto que le he planteado en el otro hilo...
> 
> Al tema...
> 
> ...



Si son de CARLOS III ,puede ser ................
de CARLOS IIII,ya tengo varias.......


----------



## VOTIN (1 May 2009)

Hoy me ha llamado el Director del santander...........
+++++.........como vemos que tiene usted saldo.............le interesa 500 acciones,pero rapido ,rapido porque el lunes dan el dividendo de 150 eur.......

-----------A cuanto la accion??
------SOBRE 7 EUR
-----ya,hace un mes sobre 4
MORALEJA--VENDE TODO LO QUE TENGAS DEL SANTA, BAJON,BAJON.....PROXIMO


----------



## Buster (1 May 2009)

¡Carlos IIII!

Menos mal que no era Juan XXIII si no cascas la tecla de la I.


----------



## VOTIN (1 May 2009)

Buster dijo:


> ¡Carlos IIII!
> 
> Menos mal que no era Juan XXIII si no cascas la tecla de la I.



Pelin ignorante el nene verdad??
anda y estudia un poco y luego vuelve
Hay que joderse..................a estas horas..................el enteraillo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 May 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si son de CARLOS III ,puede ser ................
> de CARLOS IIII,ya tengo varias.......



Podría ser...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 May 2009)

Buster dijo:


> ¡Carlos IIII!
> 
> Menos mal que no era Juan XXIII si no cascas la tecla de la I.



Otro que no ha visto en su vida un 8 escudos y da lecciones...tampoco le impide hablar de política monetaria sin saber lo que es la M3...


----------



## VOTIN (1 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Podría ser...



No te tires pegotes ,de CARLOS IIII vale un precio y de CARLOS III otro.
AÑO Y CECA de ambas ?
NO TIENES LA MONEDA,SOLO ESPECULA ESPECULORUM


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 May 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> No te tires pegotes ,de CARLOS IIII vale un precio y de CARLOS III otro.
> AÑO Y CECA de ambas ?



¿Ambas? No te voy a hacer la lista de mi stock...

No recuerdo haberte dado precios ni estado...



> NO TIENES LA MONEDA,SOLO ESPECULA ESPECULORUM



¿Apostamos?


----------



## VOTIN (1 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Ambas? No te voy a hacer la lista de mi stock...
> 
> No recuerdo haberte dado precios ni estado...
> 
> ...



Nunca he perdido una apuesta.
Te concedo el beneficio de la duda
Pero tu eres caro...........por lo menos lo que yo he visto.
A cuanto la gaudens+carlos III=1500?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 May 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Nunca he perdido una apuesta.
> Te concedo el beneficio de la duda



Vaya gallina. 

No habrás perdido nunca porque con lo agarrado que eres seguro que nunca has apostado nada.



> Pero tu eres caro...........por lo menos lo que yo he visto.



Es que no vendo a cualquiera a buen precio. 



> A cuanto la gaudens+carlos III=1500?



Si fueses simpático y con gracia, y tuviese un día tonto, te las podría dejar a ese precio. 

Esfuérzate.


----------



## Buster (1 May 2009)

Pues ilústrame y ponme un enlace a la wikipedia donde haga referencia al Carlos IIII al que corresponde la moneda.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 May 2009)

Buster dijo:


> Pues ilústrame y ponme un enlace a la wikipedia donde haga referencia al Carlos IIII al que corresponde la moneda.



Aquí tienes una foto de tu querido Carlos IIII:

CARLOS IIII. 8 Escudos 1793 Nuevo Reino JJ | Comprar en tienda on-line de venta por Internet. Numismática online


----------



## VOTIN (1 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Vaya gallina.
> 
> No habrás perdido nunca porque con lo agarrado que eres seguro que nunca has apostado nada.
> 
> ...



En estos tiempos de crisis tener una buena clientela es dificil,sobre todo porque aunque compran,lo quieren todo bueno y barato.
Creeme ,hoy dia tener una empresa es muy duro,con no perder dinero
ya es un exito.
Los clientes simpaticos no interesan ,porque o bien no compran nunca o lo
que es peor no pagan


----------



## segundaresidencia (1 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> CARLOS IIII. 8 Escudos 1793 Nuevo Reino JJ | Comprar en tienda on-line de venta por Internet. Numismática online



se agradece el enlace monster, pero mas o menos se confirma lo dicho, que por 650 700 euros ,se encuentran muy pocas en un estado minimamente aceptable,lo normal ahora mismo son 1000 1100.
como las de 8 escudos suban en proporcion como las de isabel II ,va a ser muy buena inversion comprar esas monedas
saludos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 May 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> se agradece el enlace monster, pero mas o menos se confirma lo dicho, que por 650 700 euros ,se encuentran muy pocas en un estado minimamente aceptable,lo normal ahora mismo son 1000 1100.
> como las de 8 escudos suban en proporcion como las de isabel II ,va a ser muy buena inversion comprar esas monedas
> saludos



No te preocupes que siempre las tendré más baratas que tú....


----------



## Buster (1 May 2009)

He dicho un enlace a la wikipedia, no una foto.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 May 2009)

Buster dijo:


> He dicho un enlace a la wikipedia, no una foto.



Es cierto...si en la Wikipedia pone Carlos IV tendremos que modificar todos los 8 escudos...

Eres muy patético...


----------



## Buster (1 May 2009)

O entrecomillar "Carlos IIII" dado que el uso de 4 "I" para referirse a cuarto es incorrecto.

El insulto es el recurso de las mentes débiles.


----------



## Depeche (1 May 2009)

Disculpad,no me expliqué bien, en primer lugar decir que las he comprado a un particular, como bien dice Tiogilito no son de una onza,me confundí al postear,tienen 26,9 gramos de plata,no se como insertar imagen,si descubro como hacerlo pondré fotos.
Por lo que veo he hecho una buena compra.


----------



## Depeche (1 May 2009)

Me olvidé que el año de las monedas es como bien dice Tiogilito de 1990 a 2000.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 May 2009)

Buster dijo:


> O entrecomillar "Carlos IIII" dado que el uso de 4 "I" para referirse a cuarto es incorrecto.
> 
> El insulto es el recurso de las mentes débiles.




¿No serás algo meapilas? ¿no?


----------



## Buster (1 May 2009)

Puedo ser un meapilas pero eso no quita para que sepa reconocer a un gilipollas cuando lo veo.


----------



## VOTIN (1 May 2009)

Buster dijo:


> Puedo ser un meapilas pero eso no quita para que sepa reconocer a un gilipollas cuando lo veo.



Pues hay un gilipollas al que ves todas las mañanas en el cuarto de baño de tu casa,saludale de mi parte mañana.
Taringa! - El IIII en vez del IV en los relojes
y no des mas el coñazo memo.


----------



## Buster (1 May 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> y no des mas el coñazo memo.



Y yo voy y lo hago porque me lo dice un soplapollas como tú o como el monster, ¿no? Vais dados.


----------



## VOTIN (1 May 2009)

Buster dijo:


> Y yo voy y lo hago porque me lo dice un soplapollas como tú o como el monster, ¿no? Vais dados.



Eres libre de cultivar tu ignorancia porque de ella al igual que de la mierda
nacen las rosas.


----------



## Buster (1 May 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Eres libre de cultivar tu ignorancia porque de ella al igual que de la mierda
> nacen las rosas.



¿Y si tú eres tan listo por qué no das una explicación de por qué pones Carlos IIII en vez de "Carlos IIII"?

Es evidente que Carlos IIII es incorrecto, así que si va sin entrecomillar está mal. Eso lo ve cualquiera.


----------



## VOTIN (1 May 2009)

Buster dijo:


> ¿Y si tú eres tan listo por qué no das una explicación de por qué pones Carlos IIII en vez de "Carlos IIII"?
> 
> Es evidente que Carlos IIII es incorrecto, así que si va sin entrecomillar está mal. Eso lo ve cualquiera.



Eres tan tonto como pareces o quizas mas?
En tiempos de CARLOS IIII se escribia CARLOS IIII comunmente en todos
los documentos oficiales de la epoca ,monedas,libros,cartas,etc
no des por culo mas
Memorias de la Real Academia de la ... - Búsqueda de libros de Google
MEMORIAS DE LA REAL ACADEMIA DE LA HISTORIA TOMO I


----------



## Buster (1 May 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Eres tan tonto como pareces o quizas mas?
> En tiempos de CARLOS IIII se escribia CARLOS IIII comunmente en todos
> los documentos oficiales de la epoca ,monedas,libros,cartas,etc
> no des por culo mas



¿Acaso estamos ahora en tiempos de Carlos IV?

El que da por culo eres tú por ser incapaz de reconocer el error.


----------



## VOTIN (1 May 2009)

Buster dijo:


> ¿Acaso estamos ahora en tiempos de Carlos IV?
> 
> El que da por culo eres tú por ser incapaz de reconocer el error.



Si su majestad CARLOS IIII ordeno que la historia se refiriese a el como
CARLOS IIII,¿Quien coño de patan te crees tu para enmendar al REY DE ESPAÑA?


----------



## Buster (1 May 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si su majestad CARLOS IIII ordeno que la historia se refiriese a el como
> CARLOS IIII,¿Quien coño de patan te crees tu para enmendar al REY DE ESPAÑA?



Como habrás podido comprobar yo enmierdo a quien me da la gana.


----------



## VOTIN (1 May 2009)

Buster dijo:


> Como habrás podido comprobar yo enmierdo a quien me da la gana.



Solo te enmierdas tu,porque la HISTORIA esta ahi y tu te moriras y no se acordara ni el gato de la portera de ti.
Mientras disfruta del ente que veras mañana en el cuarto de baño.


----------



## Buster (1 May 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Solo te enmierdas tu,porque la HISTORIA esta ahi y tu te moriras y no se acordara ni el gato de la portera de ti.
> Mientras disfruta del ente que veras mañana en el cuarto de baño.



Ja ja ja... vaya patinazo que has dado sin saberlo.

Yo aquí no vengo a presumir de logros y hazañas pero te puedo asegurar que te equivocas. Para bien o para mal (para mal a decir de la mayoría) sí habrá quien me recuerde cuando haya muerto.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 May 2009)

Buster dijo:


> Ja ja ja... vaya patinazo que has dado sin saberlo.
> 
> Yo aquí no vengo a presumir de logros y hazañas pero te puedo asegurar que te equivocas. Para bien o para mal (para mal a decir de la mayoría) sí habrá quien me recuerde cuando haya muerto.



Ya lo dijiste en su día que tenías el record mundial en algún juego olímpico para mongolos...Te haremos un monumento al mongolo de oro....


----------



## Buster (2 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Ya lo dijiste en su día que tenías el record mundial en algún juego olímpico para mongolos...Te haremos un monumento al mongolo de oro....



Cuando te pase el ataque de envidia vuelves a postear.


----------



## VOTIN (2 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Ya sabes que el maestro es TioG. Invócale...aunque a estas horas anda muy enculado con el reto que le he planteado en el otro hilo...
> 
> Al tema...
> 
> ...



Me siguen interesando los 8 escudos(de carlitos 3)por 750 
La gaudens podria llegar a 800


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 May 2009)

Buster dijo:


> Cuando te pase el ataque de envidia vuelves a postear.



¿Envidia? No padezco de esa enfermedad. Además que es difícil tener envidia de algo que se desconoce. 

Me alegro que esté usted tan orgulloso de si mismo. Debería poner de lado parte de ese orgullo e intentar culturizarse algo más en los temas en los que opina.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 May 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Me siguen interesando los 8 escudos(de carlitos 3)por 750
> La gaudens podria llegar a 800



¿BC te interesarían? Por mp y hablamos en serio.


----------



## VOTIN (3 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿BC te interesarían? Por mp y hablamos en serio.



Manda las fotos y no des mas vueltas


----------



## merche400 (4 May 2009)

Aparte de que el dolar va mas caido que la picha un transexual...¿no creeis que el tema de la gripe puede afectar a las exportaciones de plata mejicana? Siendo como está el pais azteca medio paralizado, solo veo que la oferta de plata mejicana con destino a Canadá(principal extractor de plata en mejico) decaigan. 

Osease... que creo que es una buena opcion pillarse una mapples.

Como ya os dije..yo sigo desprendiendome de una parte de las monedas de 12 euros para pillarme un moster de eagles. (la moto y el puto BMW deberá de esperar a que la plata suba mas de precio )


----------



## carloszorro (4 May 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> Aparte de que el dolar va mas caido que la picha un transexual...¿no creeis que el tema de la gripe puede afectar a las exportaciones de plata mejicana? Siendo como está el pais azteca medio paralizado, solo veo que la oferta de plata mejicana con destino a Canadá(principal extractor de plata en mejico) decaigan.
> 
> Osease... que creo que es una buena opcion pillarse una mapples.
> 
> Como ya os dije..yo sigo desprendiendome de una parte de las monedas de 12 euros para pillarme un moster de eagles. (la moto y el puto BMW deberá de esperar a que la plata suba mas de precio )



las mapples son muy chulas, no tienen condimentos
a este paso te vas a comprar varias motos con tanta plusvalía:


----------



## merche400 (4 May 2009)

A la ultima venta ya les saque como 4 euros por onza  Benditas filarmónicas.... ahora me ha dado por las eagles...que no tengo nada. Y de las mapples muy pocas...testimoniales (en anlangegold tardaron un huevo en enviarmelas : Ahora ya no envían. )

PD:Estoy viendo la grafica de kitco y ya lleva 0.61$ de subida en la plata.... A este ritmo...es un par de años... me compro un adobado y todo.


----------



## merche400 (4 May 2009)

Tachannnnnn....

EDR,EXK Endeavour Silver Halts Work At Mexico Operations


Seré gilis... tenía el enlace en la pagina de kitco y no lo veía :o


----------



## carloszorro (4 May 2009)

el petróleo y el dólar están tirando también


----------



## carloszorro (4 May 2009)

si el euro/dólar ha hecho suelo sería una buenísima noticia
no me gusta opinar contra tendencia pero tiene toda la pinta de suelo


----------



## carloszorro (4 May 2009)

El Consejo de Gobierno del Banco Central Europeo (BCE) decidirá una nueva reducción de un cuarto de punto de los tipos de interés en su reunión del próximo jueves, lo que situará la tasa en el mínimo histórico del 1%, que marcará el límite en el alivio de la política monetaria de la institución presidida por Jean Claude Trichet


BCE pondrá fin a los recortes de tipos con la bajada de este jueves, al 1%


----------



## Monsterspeculator (5 May 2009)

La plata subiendo...y las eagles en Alemania bajando...Pobre secondhome...


Ya están a 14,15 :

1 oz Silver Eagle 2009, EUR 14.15 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de

y a 14,10 la monsterbox (7050 total):

500er Investmentpaket Silver Eagle 2009 - 1 oz, EUR 7050.00 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de


----------



## tiogilito888 (5 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> La plata subiendo...y las eagles en Alemania bajando...Pobre secondhome...
> 
> 
> Ya están a 14,15 :
> ...



A este precio no van a durar mucho tiempo. Es una lástima que ya no sirvan a España durante este año.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (5 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> A este precio no van a durar mucho tiempo. Es una lástima que ya no sirvan a España durante este año.



Ya salió el otro compinche. ¿No se habrá usted pillado también?

No es el único sitio donde venden en Alemania...

Parece que secondhome ha hecho el primo cruzando el Atlántico...aunque le habrán hecho una "retarded low fare"...


----------



## tiogilito888 (5 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Ya salió el otro compinche. ¿No se habrá usted pillado también?
> 
> No es el único sitio donde venden en Alemania...
> 
> Parece que secondhome ha hecho el primo cruzando el Atlántico...aunque le habrán hecho una "retarded low fare"...



Otrora preocupado por mi culo : ...ahora se inquieta por las carteras ajenas, jajajajajaja.

No se preocupe ni por mí ni por Segundaresidencia, que no le vamos a pedir nada a Vd. para poder comer.


----------



## tiogilito888 (5 May 2009)

El ratio oro/plata está 1 a 67.

El ratio oro/platino está 1 a 0,80.

Y estos ratios deberían ampliarse en detrimento del oro.

Es tan sólo una cuestión de tiempo, en especial el de la plata.

Y no deja de ser curioso de que cuando algún forero emite comentarios respecto a la plata, ésta toma un considerable impulso...

¡Ojalá escriban más sobre la plata!


----------



## VOTIN (6 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> El ratio oro/plata está 1 a 67.
> 
> El ratio oro/platino está 1 a 0,80.
> 
> ...



Ya quedo todo dicho con la OBRA por antonomasia de la literatura argamentia

---PLATERO Y TU------


----------



## Buster (6 May 2009)

¿argamentia?

Ese palabro no existe. :


----------



## VOTIN (6 May 2009)

Buster dijo:


> ¿argamentia?
> 
> Ese palabro no existe. :



Tampoco existia para ti CARLOS IIII ,¿Y YA VES?................................
Sabes quien fue DUNCAN DHU?


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (6 May 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Tampoco existia para ti CARLOS IIII ,¿Y YA VES?................................
> Sabes quien fue DUNCAN DHU?



Duncan Dhu es un personaje, supongo que imaginario, de la novela de Robert Louis Stevenson "Secuestrado", ambientada en la época del levantamiento jacobita que terminó con la completa pérdida de la independencia escocesa ante Inglaterra.

En uno de los pasajes de la obra, se cuenta que Duncan Dhu ha dado cobijo a dos rebeldes escoceses, _"highlanders"_, procedentes de clanes rivales, y éstos van a llegar a las manos, o algo peor, así que Duncan Dhu los calma proponiéndoles un torneo de gaiteros.

Supongo que Mikel Erentxun y compañía eligieron ese nombre para su grupo musical como alegoría de sus deseos de solución del problema del terrorismo vasco, o algo por el estilo. A mí me encanta Stevenson, pero como alegoría me parece un poco cursi, como casi todo lo que hace Erentxun, por otra parte.


----------



## Buster (6 May 2009)

Eso pasa por ir de listo... 

¡Zas, en toda la boca!

Y por cierto, "argamentia" tiene sólo 6 resultados en Google mientras que "Duncan Dhu" tiene 167.000.

Así que ya me contarás qué tiene que ver inventar palabras con ser un talibán ortográfico.

Y lo del "talibán ortográfico" es la excusa del que no sabe escribir bien.


----------



## VOTIN (6 May 2009)

Buster dijo:


> Eso pasa por ir de listo...
> 
> ¡Zas, en toda la boca!
> 
> ...



Bueno,eso demuestra que el TALI es alguien inteligente,pero tu sigues siendo
igual de tonto ,porque no sabias quien es DUNCAN DHU y sigues sin saber que es ARGAMENTIA
NADA,NADA,TU DALE AL GOOGLE CUAL IGNORANTE ACEMILA ERES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buster (6 May 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Bueno,eso demuestra que el TALI es alguien inteligente,pero tu sigues siendo
> igual de tonto ,porque no sabias quien es DUNCAN DHU y sigues sin saber que es ARGAMENTIA
> NADA,NADA,TU DALE AL GOOGLE CUAL IGNORANTE ACEMILA ERES!!!!!!!!!!!!



Y tú presupones cosas cuando no son ciertas. Si he buscado "Duncan Dhu" en Google sólo fue para ver cuántas entradas existían. A mí, al contrario que a ti, no me gusta inventar las cosas.

Y sería interesante escuchar tu explicación de por qué si existe esa palabra, en Google no hay ninguna referencia a ella.

A mí eso me parece raro, raro, raro.

Y puedes seguir faltando que eso no evita que hayas (que no hallas) quedado como un imbécil.


----------



## Buster (6 May 2009)

Otro dato interesante más es que si haces una búsqueda en este foro de la palabra encuentras que eres el único que la ha usado.

¿Podrías encontrar una explicación plausible ya que pretendes justificar mi ignorancia?


----------



## VOTIN (6 May 2009)

Buster dijo:


> Otro dato interesante más es que si haces una búsqueda en este foro de la palabra encuentras que eres el único que la ha usado.
> 
> ¿Podrías encontrar una explicación plausible ya que pretendes justificar mi ignorancia?



¿Por que he de ilustrar a un analfabeto funcional como tu?
¿acaso no es gratis la enseñanza en las escuelas publicas?
¿no puedes volver a la escuela ?


----------



## Buster (6 May 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿Por que he de ilustrar a un analfabeto funcional como tu?
> ¿acaso no es gratis la enseñanza en las escuelas publicas?
> ¿no puedes volver a la escuela ?



Si piensas que lo harías por mí y no por ti y por tu credibilidad es que eres más tonto de lo que creía.


----------



## tiogilito888 (6 May 2009)

Tan sólo quería felicitar al Sr. Votin por rebuznar sus "argamentias" ya que cuando aporrea el teclado la plata no deja de subir.


----------



## carloszorro (6 May 2009)

a mi personalmente me vendría bien una caidita a los 11$, no tengo el cupo completo...


----------



## VOTIN (6 May 2009)

Buster dijo:


> Si piensas que lo harías por mí y no por ti y por tu credibilidad es que eres más tonto de lo que creía.



Vale,vaaaleeee ahi vaaaa
amentia - Búsqueda de libros de Google
y en tu google para que los analfabetos como tu lo puedan comprobar
ARG-AMENTIA--- LOCURA DE LA PLATA


----------



## VOTIN (6 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Tan sólo quería felicitar al Sr. Votin por rebuznar sus "argamentias" ya que cuando aporrea el teclado la plata no deja de subir.



_Dentro de un tiempo, cuando se derrumbe el sistema fraudulento de dinero fiat imaginario, los que tengamos metales preciosos, seremos vistos como los nuevos acaparadores, usureros y especuladores._mientras tanto ahora somos vistos por lo que realmente somos ,unos gilipollas que
en vez de disfrutar el dinero se lo vamos a dejar todo a nuestros sobrinos,que
ya ellos disfrutaran vendiendo nuestra coleccion a algun VOTIN por cuatro duros

ASI QUEDA MEJOR,ESPERO NO MOLESTAR


----------



## Buster (6 May 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Vale,vaaaleeee ahi vaaaa
> amentia - Búsqueda de libros de Google
> y en tu google para que los analfabetos como tu lo puedan comprobar
> ARG-AMENTIA--- LOCURA DE LA PLATA



Por mucho que trates de marear la perdiz sigue siendo una palabra inventada por ti y que no existe.

Y no es por nada pero el símbolo de la plata es Ag no Arg. O sea que en todo caso sería "agamentia".


----------



## VOTIN (6 May 2009)

Buster dijo:


> Por mucho que trates de marear la perdiz sigue siendo una palabra inventada por ti y que no existe.
> 
> Y no es por nada pero el símbolo de la plata es Ag no Arg. O sea que en todo caso sería "agamentia".



Coño!!!!corre y deciselo vos a la PERON que son AGENTINOS no 
ARGENTINOS....


----------



## Germain (6 May 2009)

Buster dijo:


> Por mucho que trates de marear la perdiz sigue siendo una palabra inventada por ti y que no existe.
> 
> Y no es por nada pero el símbolo de la plata es Ag no Arg. O sea que en todo caso sería "agamentia".



Hombre, dentro de su afición por inventar palabras se ha de reconocer que Votin lo ha hecho bien, el Arg viene del latín Argentum, que a su vez viene de la voz griega Argyros.


----------



## VOTIN (6 May 2009)

Germain dijo:


> Hombre, dentro de su afición por inventar palabras se ha de reconocer que Votin lo ha hecho bien, el Arg viene del latín Argentum, que a su vez viene de la voz griega Argyros.



"ARGETUM AMENTIA" en latin es locura(imbecilidad) por la plata,luego
ARGAMENTIA es...una pequeña contraccion


----------



## Germain (6 May 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> "ARGETUM AMENTIA" en latin es locura(imbecilidad) por la plata,luego
> ARGAMENTIA es...una pequeña contraccion



Ay si Cicerón levantara la cabeza...


----------



## Buster (6 May 2009)

¿Y todas esas vueltas y vericuetos dialécticos por no reconocer desde el principio que la palabra era inventada?

Pues ahora te inventas una nueva palabra que designe la locura por inventar palabras.


----------



## VOTIN (6 May 2009)

Buster dijo:


> ¿Y todas esas vueltas y vericuetos dialécticos por no reconocer desde el principio que la palabra era inventada?
> 
> Pues ahora te inventas una nueva palabra que designe la locura por inventar palabras.



No,pequeño ARGAMENTIO BUSTER IIII es hora de que TU leas mas libros ,que no solo de google estas hecho.........
GOOGLEAMENTIO que estas hecho un googleamentio


----------



## Buster (6 May 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> No,pequeño ARGAMENTIO BUSTER IIII es hora de que TU leas mas libros ,que no solo de google estas hecho.........
> GOOGLEAMENTIO que estas hecho un googleamentio



Por fin dices algo con sentido ya que recomendar leer libros es siempre una buena idea, pero la próxima vez que te inventes una palabra mejor da una explicación. Debes pensar que no todo el mundo habrá leido los mismos libros que tú.


----------



## tiogilito888 (6 May 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> a mi personalmente me vendría bien una caidita a los 11$, no tengo el cupo completo...



A mí me ocurre lo mismo, mi estrategia no se ha completado y también desearía una caída de la plata.

Pero no deja de ser curioso que cada jornada que escribe Vo(mi)tin la plata sube un 3% o más.

El ratio oro/plata está ya en 1 a 66 en una jornada en la que también está subiendo el oro.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 May 2009)

Espero que cargaseis en platino y paladio... La recuperación del ratio es aún mejor...


----------



## VOTIN (6 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> A mí me ocurre lo mismo, mi estrategia no se ha completado y también desearía una caída de la plata.
> 
> Pero no deja de ser curioso que cada jornada que escribe Vo(mi)tin la plata sube un 3% o más.
> 
> El ratio oro/plata está ya en 1 a 66 en una jornada en la que también está subiendo el oro.



Deliriam isti argamanti tiogiliti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Por mi si quieres te escribo mas cartas de amor,ya sabes que a los locos y a...
Por cierto ,tienes alguna monedilla barata???los pakillos mejor dejalos pa BUSTER IIII ,yo con otras golosinas me conformaria.


----------



## Buster (6 May 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Por cierto ,tienes alguna monedilla barata???los pakillos mejor dejalos pa BUSTER IIII ,yo con otras golosinas me conformaria.



Yo las únicas monedas que guardé cuando dejaron de ser de curso legal fueron monedas de 50 pesetas de Franco y ni sé muy bien por qué. Quizás porque eran las más grandes que había.

Si algún día cambio el chip y decido comprar monedas miraré en Google. Este sitio me parece un nido de víboras.


----------



## tiogilito888 (6 May 2009)

Buster dijo:


> Yo las únicas monedas que guardé cuando dejaron de ser de curso legal fueron monedas de 50 pesetas de Franco y ni sé muy bien por qué. Quizás porque eran las más grandes que había.Si algún día cambio el chip y decido comprar monedas miraré en Google. Este sitio me parece un nido de víboras.



Se equivoca, los paquillos eran más grandes y tenían también curso legal; cosa distinta es que Vd. lo ingnorara o no las encontrara a precio de valor facial.

Aun así, nos encanta que una culebrilla como Vd. visite este antro viperino.


----------



## merche400 (6 May 2009)

Se me esfuma por momentos mi monster de silver eagles...


----------



## Buster (6 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Se equivoca, los paquillos eran más grandes y tenían también curso legal;



Yo guardé ésas porque eran las que tenía por casa.


----------



## carloszorro (6 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> A mí me ocurre lo mismo, mi estrategia no se ha completado y también desearía una caída de la plata.
> 
> Pero no deja de ser curioso que cada jornada que escribe Vo(mi)tin la plata sube un 3% o más.
> 
> El ratio oro/plata está ya en 1 a 66 en una jornada en la que también está subiendo el oro.



no vendría mal algo como esto:


----------



## segundaresidencia (6 May 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> Se me esfuma por momentos mi monster de silver eagles...



yo estuve asi para adquirirlas.........


----------



## elias2 (6 May 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Deliriam isti argamanti tiogiliti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Por mi si quieres te escribo mas cartas de amor,ya sabes que a los locos y a...
> Por cierto ,tienes alguna monedilla barata???los pakillos mejor dejalos pa BUSTER IIII ,yo con otras golosinas me conformaria.



Que Vomitin, que tal esa onza a 600 euros, la conseguiste facilmente al final no?

creo que fue en febrero verdad??


----------



## zipote_ca (6 May 2009)

elias2 dijo:


> Que Vomitin, que tal esa onza a 600 euros, la conseguiste facilmente al final no?
> 
> creo que fue en febrero verdad??




La pago a 675 y esta cagao por que su hija se la golpeo y mordio y cuando la tenga que vender ..............


----------



## VOTIN (6 May 2009)

elias2 dijo:


> Que Vomitin, que tal esa onza a 600 euros, la conseguiste facilmente al final no?
> 
> creo que fue en febrero verdad??



Que ELIAS ¿como esta tu tercer ojo?
no,el que tienes encima de la cabeza no
me refiero al que tienes en medio del culo
¿trabaja mucho?
...............hay que duro esta ganarse el pan............:


----------



## elias2 (6 May 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Que ELIAS ¿como esta tu tercer ojo?
> no,el que tienes encima de la cabeza no
> me refiero al que tienes en medio del culo
> ¿trabaja mucho?
> ...............hay que duro esta ganarse el pan............:



ya que preguntas, pues suelo ir a cagar todos los dias, eso si, no suelto tanta caca como tu por la boca.
por lo demas, bien, gracias.

Por otra parte, hay que ser caballero y admitir cuando uno se equivoca, y en cuanto al precio de la onza, pues tu te equivocaste, no es nada personal. Cualquier otro se hubiera podido equivocar....pero has sido tu.


----------



## tiogilito888 (8 May 2009)

El ratio oro/plata está 1/65...y bajando -pese a que el oro también está subiendo- supongo que los comentarios de Vo(mi)tin tendrán algo que ver en ello.


----------



## Deudor (8 May 2009)

Es una pena que en este hilo haya tantos piques


----------



## hugolp (8 May 2009)

deudor dijo:


> es una pena que en este hilo haya tantos piques



+1 ..................


----------



## Germain (8 May 2009)

Son buenos chicos, aunque a veces se desmandan.


----------



## tiogilito888 (8 May 2009)

Parece ser que se está rompiendo el soporte que tenía el ratio oro/plata...y que ahora puede descender bastante más. 

Os dejo link que habla al respecto sobre el mayor potencial inmediato de la plata respecto al oro.

Sinceramente, yo no sé como algunos foreros sobreponderaban tanto el oro ante la plata, con un ratio 1/84 hace tan sólo unas semanas. Está claro, que si hablamos de potencial: la plata tiene bastante más que el oro. Aunque ambos metales subirán, de eso no tengo duda. Actualmente el ratio es 1/65...con tendencia a favor de la plata, lo que no tiene nada de extraño. Si la plata sube un 40% no pasará nada, si lo sube el oro se presentará un panorama mucho más amargo para el sistema financiero actual. Espero que sin darnos cuenta, no ha de tardar mucho que la plata alcance de nuevo los 18 $/oz.

Ya se ha consolidado la diferencia entre el ratio oro/platino en 1/0.80...y podría acrecentarse en favor del platino. Aún no puedo comprender como había personal que decía que el platino era para las fábricas y el oro para los ricos...cuando precisamente el platino es el oro de los ricos.

Las subidas del rodio, también son significativas. Evidentemente ha de despegar su cotización muy por encima del oro. Actualmente tiene un descenso sobre máximos históricos de más del 87%. Hoy lleva una subida del 6%, y ya rebasa al oro en más de 400 $/oz., puesto que está en 1312 $/oz.

Las cotizaciones se van asentando ante la anormalidad que supuso el desplome en el grupo de los metales preciosos acaecido hace unos meses, en el que el oro salió muy bien librado.

El paladio también va muy bien: desde mínimos de noviembre, ha subido más de un 40%.

Luego se va confirmando de forma paulatina que los descensos en los ratios de dichos metales con el oro, surgieron por el pánico de los inversores ante el escenario financiero internacional, pero que no eran sostenibles de forma prolongada.

Como bien expresé en los primeros comentarios del hilo y posts coetáneos en otros hilos, el oro era el metal precioso con menos potencial. Parece que el tiempo nos va dando la razón...al menos de momento.

Os dejo el link en inglés:

Silver Leads Gold as Dollar Teeters - SilverSeek.com


----------



## PutinReReloaded (8 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Aún no puedo comprender como había personal que decía que el platino era para las fábricas y el oro para los ricos...cuando precisamente el platino es el oro de los ricos.



Está muy claro, tan claro que no lo quieres ver:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sube-por-quinto-mes-consecutivo-en-abril.html

El Pt es el oro de la industria automovilística y baila al son que ésta toca. Lo mismo para el Pd.

La inutilidad del oro no tiene precio!


----------



## tiogilito888 (8 May 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Está muy claro, tan claro que no lo quieres ver:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sube-por-quinto-mes-consecutivo-en-abril.html
> 
> ...



Todo tiene precio...hasta la virginidad de una chica, ya que algunas la subastan en "internés" .

Este link es uno de los muchísimos que explica el porqué el platino es el oro de los ricos. Hay más de un cuarenta y pico por ciento de la producción de platino que se dedica a la joyería y a los productos de inversión...no sólo a procesos productivos de altísimo valor añadido.

El platino es el oro de los ricos...por eso no lo llevan encima ni los gitanos, ni los rumanos, ni los sudacas...y en cambio sí lo compran los japoneses adinerados y lo almacenan en lingotes los rusos archimillonarios. ¿Tanto cuesta comprenderlo?. Es que es evidentísimo...si uno busca una joya más cara que el oro, que se vaya al platino...es la opción que resta.

El link es muy esclarecedor.

PLATINUM: THE RICH MAN'S GOLD

Y por cierto, el oro no es inútil. Sencillamente es costoso, por eso no se utiliza más en la industria. Son muchísimas sus aplicaciones.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (8 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> El platino es el oro de los ricos...



Ya hemos discutido eso y no merece al pena repetirse. Tu teoría se estrella de morros contra los gustos de quienes tienen el dinero y el poder: la mujeres de los ricos y de los desplumados . Lo siento pero el metal blancuzco no las pone y tu no las vas a convencer de que las tiene que poner.

No entiendo tu obcecación en negar la correlación clarísima entre los vaivenes de la industria del automóvil, el Pt y el Pd.


----------



## tiogilito888 (8 May 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Ya hemos discutido eso y no merece al pena repetirse. Tu teoría se estrella de morros contra los gustos de quienes tienen el dinero y el poder: la mujeres de los ricos y de los desplumados . Lo siento pero el metal blancuzco no las pone y tu no las vas a convencer de que las tiene que poner.
> 
> No entiendo tu obcecación en negar la correlación clarísima entre los vaivenes de la industria del automóvil, el Pt y el Pd.



Venga...Putin, llegados a este punto, con la confianza y la amistad que nos tenemos, no vamos a discutir: lleguemos a un "entente cordiale" que nos satisfaga a ambos.

Mi propuesta es la siguiente:

Putin tiene toda la razón, el platino no "pone" a gitanas vendeajos, indias desarrapadas, rumanas mendigantes, y sudacas "jenniferianas"...


----------



## PutinReReloaded (8 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> utin tiene toda la razón, el platino no "pone" a gitanas vendeajos, indias desarrapadas, rumanas mendigantes, y sudacas "jenniferianas"...



Vaya fondeaderos que frecuentas, masho, para llegar a esas conclusiones.


----------



## Gamu (8 May 2009)

pues a todas mis ex (y a mi novia actual) les pone más el oro blanco o el platino, que el oro amarillo. 

Queda mejor con los diamantes  en todo tipo de joyas. 

De hecho, en tiffanys, los diamantes de calidad los ponen siempre en piezas de platino.

Yo también prefiero el platino y el oro blanco, entre otras cosas porque el oro blanco se hace con paladio... interesa diversificar


----------



## PutinReReloaded (8 May 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> Yo también prefiero el platino y el oro blanco, entre otras cosas porque el oro blanco se hace con paladio... interesa diversificar



Pues yo huyo como la peste de todos los metales industriales porque no me interesa especular.

No compré platino ni paladio por la dificultad de encontrarlo en forma física y el IVA + comisión también me echaron para atrás. Tampoco me considero en posición de prever la producción futura de automóviles y demás. 

Ojalá lo de la fusión fría fuese cierto, ofrece una posibilidad muy lucrativa de especular con estos metales catalizadores, pero el riesgo está precisamente en adivinar si es cierto o un cuento chino.


----------



## -H- (8 May 2009)

El platino en joyeria es más caro porque es mucho mas duro y dificil de trabajar


----------



## NetiZen (9 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> El platino es el oro de los ricos...por eso no lo llevan encima ni los gitanos, ni los rumanos, ni los sudacas...



me encanta leerte cuando hablas de numismática, pero cuando sueltas tus opiniones personales, me produjes repugnancia


----------



## Gamu (9 May 2009)

-H- dijo:


> El platino en joyeria es más caro porque es mucho mas duro y dificil de trabajar



y también es mejor para encajar diamantes, ya que con poca cantidad de platino quedan perfectamente asegurados, y eso permite que les dé mejor la luz. Tiffanys por ejemplo, hace todas sus joyas de diamantes con platino de 18k. 

El oro blanco de 18k hecho con paladio también es perfecto para joyeria, por su color y dureza. Los diamantes más blancos, y de mejor calidad, dificilmente los vereis en oro amarillo. Su brillo y blancura resalta mucho más en oro blanco o platino. 

El oro en amarillo mola, pero decir que el platino (o el oro blanco) no le gusta a las tias buenas... sinceramente creo que no es verdad. 

Putin: huir de los metales preciosos con componente industrial no es algo muy inteligente para alguien a quien le disgusta profundamente la inflación. La destrucción de metal es algo que beneficia a los inversores. El oro tiene una inflación del 2% anual, y si la producción industrial no se incrementara en ese porcentaje, también el oro perdería valor frente a los productos de consumo. Para que no haya inflación base monetaria y producción de bienes de consumo deben estar perfectamente sincronizadas.

El valor del oro tambien está ligado a la industria, aunque sea indirectamente, porque NO SE DESTRUYE. La base monetaria de la divisa ORO se incrementa siempre a un 2%.

Esa es una de las razones, entre otras, para que el oro no haya subido muchisimo más a pesar de que ya se sabe que vamos a tener bastantes años de inflación FIAT galopante. Si el comercio internacional y el consumo en occidente disminuyen, el precio del oro en términos de bienes de consumo bajará (aunque bajará muchisimo menos que las divisas FIAT, eso está claro).


----------



## tiogilito888 (9 May 2009)

NetiZen dijo:


> me encanta leerte cuando hablas de numismática, pero cuando sueltas tus opiniones personales, me produjes repugnancia



Pues el problema es suyo, no mío. Tenga claro que yo no le voy a pedir a Vd. ni dinero, ni trabajo, ni un voto en unas elecciones.

La idea de lo "políticamente correcto" y el "buenrollismo" precisamente la inventó, fomentó y favoreció su difusión quien no tiene ninguna interés en que haya "justicia social" de forma real y efectiva. Lo políticamente correcto es todo aquello que te impide hablar claro...para que todo permanezca igual.
Pero no quiero desviarme del hilo...ya que estaría horas desmontando todas las visiones infantiloides de todos aquellos cuya mediocridad impide que los árboles les permitan ver el bosque.

En relación al comentario: era una transgresión frente a aquello del "platino para las fábricas". No obstante, no estaba exento de verdad.

Los gitanos son un colectivo que no se caracteriza por su "buen" gusto en el vestir, ni por la formación académica de sus componentes, ni por la relevancia social y los hitos conseguidos (más allá de la farándula...pero cuando oyes hablar a muchos de los artistas percibes que la grandísima mayoría son semianalfabetos...por no decir, analfabetos integrales). Todo lo expuesto es real. Como generalización, se puede decir que su imagen es estridente y extravagante (y el tipo de joyas que suelen llevar en oro amarillo, potencia lo anterior); evidentemente está muy alejada esta visión de lo que la mayoría concibe como "tener clase" y buen gusto.

Respecto a los rumanos, me refería especialmente a los gitanos rumanos cuyas hordas se han dispersado por España, con gran alegría del resto de los habitantes de Rumanía por deshacerse de ese lúmpen.
Éstos son los que ejercen el pillaje, el pequeño hurto por descuido, o la mendicidad con el niño entre brazos. Evidentemente, en el ejercicio de su actividad, no llevan joyas de oro...sino que las tienen como reserva de capital en la intimidad, ante lo que pueda pasar.

Y finalmente los sudacas, como singular apelativo de los sudamericanos. Reconozco que tiene un halo despectivo...pero por convención social, y también porque hay muchas susceptibilidades heridas.

Resulta que si a los hispanoamericanos se les llama así...pueden ofenderse. Muchos quieren ser llamados, o "iberoamericanos" o mejor aún "latinoamericanos". Y yo me pregunto: ¿por qué cojones?. Como si los habitantes del Algarve tuvieran mucho que ver en la conquista del Perú.

Y a colación de lo anterior. En bastantes zonas de Sudamérica también llaman "gallegos" a los españoles; lo hacen por extensión, y les importa una mierda, si eres catalán, como es mi caso. Y también tiene un componente despectivo, ya que en épocas de mucha emigración a la Argentina, muchos gallegos fueron los que arribaron a sus costas para ganarse el pan.

Como anécdota citaré la que se atribuye al ínclito D. José María de Areilza, a la sazón Embajador de España en la Argentina. Después de esperar durante casi una hora en la antesala del despacho presidencial de la Casa Rosada, increpó al funcionario indagando sobre la causa de la demora. Y de pronto, tras la actuación del funcionario se oyó inesperadamente -ya que no esperaba que el diplomático estuviera tan cerca- la voz de la sin par Eva Duarte de Perón:

-Que pase ya ese gallego de mierda.

A lo que el español respondió:

- Señora, el gallego se va; la mierda se queda. Buenos días.

Y de forma incontinente, soslayó el incidente, solicitó su abrigo y requirió que el chófer apareciera con el Mercedes Benz.


Esto es tener clase, y no llevar un cordón de oro de medio kilo alrededor del cuello...aunque a algunos os pueda costar tanto comprenderlo.


----------



## carloszorro (9 May 2009)

todas las personas y pueblos tienen derecho a ser respetados, pero para eso deben ser respetuosos con los demás


La grandeza de una persona se puede manifestar en los grandes momentos, pero se forma en los instantes cotidianos.
Phillips Brooks (1835-1893) Clérigo episcopal americano. 

El precio de la grandeza es la responsabilidad.
Winston Churchill (1874-1965) Político británico.


----------



## Gamu (9 May 2009)

Una compañera mia de doctorado es gitana, aunque nadie lo diría oyendola hablar.

Hay muchos gitanos ilustres, pero nadie se cree que sean gitanos, o nadie los asocia a esa etnia.

Por otro lado, el hecho de que los gitanos guarden sus ahorros en oro los pone un peldaño por encima que el resto de la poblacion en lo que a política monetaria se refiere. 

Eso si, hay que reconocer que su tradicional nomadismo no favorece que se eduquen en un sistema educativo presencial como el nuestro. Si tuvieramos un sistema alternativo de educacion a distancia, seguro que nos sorprenderiamos, como nos hemos sorprendido de ver tantos gitanos sacarse carreras por la UNED mientras estaban en la cárcel.


----------



## carloszorro (9 May 2009)

volviendo a la plata, es que no cae joder!!!
y mi cupo sin completar


----------



## tiogilito888 (9 May 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> Una compañera mia de doctorado es gitana, aunque nadie lo diría oyendola hablar.
> 
> Hay muchos gitanos ilustres, pero nadie se cree que sean gitanos, o nadie los asocia a esa etnia.
> 
> ...



Evidentísimamente mi comentario era una tópica generalización estereotipada. No una "absolutización" de todos los miembros de un colectivo.

Está claro que no se puede poner en el mismo saco a todos los sudamericanos, pero era para crear una imagen de colectivo: el Jonathan con el cordón de oro y la cruz; no estaba pensando en Borges, precisamente.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Pues el problema es suyo, no mío. Tenga claro que yo no le voy a pedir a Vd. ni dinero, ni trabajo, ni un voto en unas elecciones.



El ser respetuoso con los demás no es moneda de cambio, es cuestión de cultura y de grandeza moral.

Ya ha demostrado en múltiples ocasiones su racismo y misoginia. Sin novedad en el frente. Encima no nos venga a dar lecciones baratas. Aprenda a comportarse y a disculparse. Aún estamos por leer alguna disculpa por sus insultos a "lonchafinismo" que nos privó a todos de una gran forera que contribuía de forma importante con su información de primera mano de lo que ocurre en Ucrania.


----------



## Buster (9 May 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> Por otro lado, el hecho de que los gitanos guarden sus ahorros en oro los pone un peldaño por encima que el resto de la poblacion en lo que a política monetaria se refiere.



Yo dudo si se trata de inteligencia lo que hace que los gitanos guarden sus ahorros en oro ya que si llevasen sus ahorros al banco el fisco los podría tener controlados.

Y lo de tener dinero en casa, pues como que no si vives rodeado de gente... digamos que de moral laxa.


----------



## segundaresidencia (9 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> El ser respetuoso con los demás no es moneda de cambio, es cuestión de cultura y de grandeza moral.
> Ya ha demostrado en múltiples ocasiones su racismo y misoginia. Sin novedad en el frente. Encima no nos venga a dar lecciones baratas. Aprenda a comportarse y a disculparse. Aún estamos por leer alguna disculpa por sus insultos a "lonchafinismo" que nos privó a todos de una gran forera que contribuía de forma importante con su información de primera mano de lo que ocurre en Ucrania.



espero que te baneen pronto monster, eres una lacra para el foro esto no puede continuar asi


----------



## Acatarrado (9 May 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> todas las personas y pueblos tienen derecho a ser respetados, pero para eso deben ser respetuosos con los demás
> 
> 
> La grandeza de una persona se puede manifestar en los grandes momentos, pero se forma en los instantes cotidianos.
> ...



Mezcláis churras con meninas. El comentario anterior de Tiogilito solamente puede considerarlo racista el que no sepa por donde le da el aire. 

Sin duda se ha referido a tres colectivos que SI QUE alardean "ostentoreamente" de sus posesiones de oro: gitanos, rumanos y sudamericanos. El portero de la vivienda donde vivo apenas tenía donde caerse muerto cuando llegó de Perú, pero cuando sonreía se le veían tres hermosos dientes de oro.

No se por qué cojones véis en esa generalización algo racista.

Racista hubiera sido si hubiera incluido despectivamente y con este apelativo a "moracos / negratas o putosjudíos". Obviamente ni norteafricanos, ni centroafricanos hacen ostentación del oro y por eso no los ha nombrado de ninguna manera. Los judíos aunque lo tengan y acaparen no lo suelen mostrar.

Por lo tanto hay que ver el comentario de Tiogilito en el justo término en el que hay que interpretarlo: son tres colectivos que presumen del oro que poseen y acumulan.

¿Es así? Pues sí. ¿Es peyorativo llamar gitanos a los gitanos, rumanos a los rumanos o sudacas a los suramericanos?.

Puede, pero en este caso probablemente seáis más racistas los que os escandalizáis por esta gilipollez.

Tengo una prima remilgada y de comunión semanal que hablando del racismo soltó esta perla: "Yo no soy racista, no tengo nada contra los negros ¿Qué culpa tienen ellos de ser negros?" 

NetiZen, me has recordado a mi estúpida prima.


----------



## AUROAMENTIO (9 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> El ser respetuoso con los demás no es moneda de cambio, es cuestión de cultura y de grandeza moral.
> 
> Ya ha demostrado en múltiples ocasiones su racismo y misoginia. Sin novedad en el frente. Encima no nos venga a dar lecciones baratas. Aprenda a comportarse y a disculparse. Aún estamos por leer alguna disculpa por sus insultos a "lonchafinismo" que nos privó a todos de una gran forera que contribuía de forma importante con su información de primera mano de lo que ocurre en Ucrania.



Manda cojones que ahora no podamos llamar a los gitanos,gitanos a los de
sudamerica SUDACA y a los maricones ,maricones
ERES UN CINICO
Dentro de poco tendremos QUE LLAMARNOS ENTRE NOSOTROS solamente
SERJUMANOS............
AL PAN ,PAN AL VINO,VINO Y A LOS CAPULLOS COMO TU,PUES ESO CAPULLOS


----------



## tiogilito888 (9 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> El ser respetuoso con los demás no es moneda de cambio, es cuestión de cultura y de grandeza moral.
> 
> Ya ha demostrado en múltiples ocasiones su racismo y misoginia. Sin novedad en el frente. Encima no nos venga a dar lecciones baratas. Aprenda a comportarse y a disculparse. Aún estamos por leer alguna disculpa por sus insultos a "lonchafinismo" que nos privó a todos de una gran forera que contribuía de forma importante con su información de primera mano de lo que ocurre en Ucrania.



Coño, ¿acaso olvida Vd. mis múltiples intervenciones en las que hago alarde de un fascismo incontenible e incontinente?. 

No se preocupe por mi grandeza moral, que no pretendo mi postrera canonización..

Mire Vd. no creo ser especialmente misógino, ni xenófobo (lo que Vd. burdamente denomina racista): a mí me gustan muchísimo y por igual, tanto Halle Berry como Scarlett Johansson. Luego no sé a que obedece tal calificación. A mí me gustan mucho las mujeres, pero a los hombres nos ocurre que se nos cruzan busconas por nuestro camino y debemos tratarlas como se merecen. Le suponía con mucha más "mundología", pero resulta que el señor Monster es un auténtico pazguato, cuando no un "calzonazos".

Y tanto con la forera Lonchafinismo, como con Vd., creo haber sido muy respetuoso y coherente, y los he tratado como lo que son. Les deseo lo mejor: que Vd. haga fortuna en su actividad de mercader del oro, y que ella conserve la suya, que obtuvo mediante bodorrio, haciendo ostentación de su cónyuge millonario.:

Y si alguna forera no aparece más por estos lares, quizá no sea por mis lagunas culturales, sino por lo poco que Vd. le puede ofrecer.


----------



## Gamu (9 May 2009)

Buster dijo:


> Yo dudo si se trata de inteligencia lo que hace que los gitanos guarden sus ahorros en oro ya que si llevasen sus ahorros al banco el fisco los podría tener controlados.
> 
> Y lo de tener dinero en casa, pues como que no si vives rodeado de gente... digamos que de moral laxa.



Precisamente lo que dice en su primer parrafo demuestra que la cultura financiera de los gitanos está muy por encima que la del españolito medio: atesorando oro se libran del fisco y de la inflación al mismo tiempo. Toda una proeza hoy en dia, el españolito medio paga de media un 45% del sueldo entre seguridad social e IRPF, SIN HABER VISTO NI UN DURO, te lo retienen antes de cobrar. Si a pesar de los impuestos, consigue ahorrar, resulta que casi ningún producto de inversión supera la inflación, y la mayoria acaban destrozando tu patrimonio. 

Nos metemos mucho con los gitanos, pero financieramente hablando la mayoria de españoles son unos analfabetos a su lado: se las arreglan para no pagar impuestos, ahorran en oro superando la inflación, y tienen una organización social que les permite ir por el mundo sin ningún miedo a que les atraquen con lo que no necesitan a los bancos.


----------



## Buster (9 May 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> Nos metemos mucho con los gitanos, pero financieramente hablando la mayoria de españoles son unos analfabetos a su lado: se las arreglan para no pagar impuestos,



Porque ganan dinero en negro. Si tuvieran una nómina ya me gustaría a mí ver cómo se zafaban de hacienda.


----------



## Gamu (9 May 2009)

Buster dijo:


> Porque ganan dinero en negro. Si tuvieran una nómina ya me gustaría a mí ver cómo se zafaban de hacienda.



Muchos payos también cobran en negro, y meten el dinero en el banco en lugar de comprar oro.

Además, no tienen nómina porque su modo de vida va contra el concepto de "trabajo estable y sedentario". Es decir, ELIGEN no tener nómina y prefieren dedicarse a la venta. TRABAJAN PARA SI MISMOS. 

El españolito medio se pasa el dia suspirando por un trabajo fijo, un sueldo fijo, y un piso en propiedad con unos preciosos visillos. Alguien con esa ambición, tan poco conocimiento de política monetaria, y tan poco espiritu de libertad, se merece que le abrasen a impuestos e inflación, y le flagelen con una hipoteca del 80% de su sueldo.

Los impuestos son buenos, sobretodo el IRPF, pero el sistema actual grava al ahorro mediante la inflación de una manera completamente hipócrita. Y los gitanos merecen mi admiración por ser TODOS conscientes de qué es lo que deben hacer para evitarlo.

Y que conste que yo tengo sueldo fijo y hipoteca (aunque representa poco porcentaje de mi sueldo). Pero no aspiro a ser un puñetero currela por cuenta ajena cipotecado durante toda mi vida.


----------



## vomitin_tontoauroamentio (9 May 2009)

AUROAMENTIO dijo:


> Manda cojones que ahora no podamos llamar a los gitanos,gitanos a los de
> sudamerica SUDACA y a los maricones ,maricones
> ERES UN CINICO
> Dentro de poco tendremos QUE LLAMARNOS ENTRE NOSOTROS solamente
> ...



Eso cuidado con los capullos de sudamerica y cale no se vallan a follar a tu hija.


----------



## segundaresidencia (10 May 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> Pero no aspiro a ser un puñetero currela por cuenta ajena cipotecado durante toda mi vida.



danos ideas, que quieres montar????


----------



## Gamu (10 May 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> danos ideas, que quieres montar????



Solo te daré una pista, no pienso dedicarme a vender ni oro ni plata.


----------



## segundaresidencia (10 May 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> Solo te daré una pista, no pienso dedicarme a vender ni oro ni plata.



vale, no des ideas, yo ahora mismo pienso que montar un negocio es irse a la ruina, aun asi llevo un año dando vueltas a un asunto que tiene que ir bien por cojones, relacionado con productos quimicos,yo tampoco digo mas


----------



## Depeche (11 May 2009)

Queria haceros una pregunta sobre una moneda Portuguesa de 1815 que al parecer es de plata. Os pongo la foto para ver si alguien la conoce y me puede dar información sobre la misma, cualquier información que me puedan dar les seré enormemente agradecido.


----------



## carloszorro (20 May 2009)

Hagamos un elemental ejercicio de abstracción con un supuesto sencillo: la producción mundial de plata es siempre constante y hasta un momento dado coincide con el consumo del metal (joyería, fotografía, medicina, etc...). Debido a una serie de circunstancias del mundo financiero, donde antes no existía demanda de inversión ahora sí la hay, de tal modo que ahora los nuevos inversores de la plata pujan por la misma. El resultado es doble: subida del precio de la plata y cambio en la composición de la demanda, reduciéndose la parte de consumo en lo que aumenta la de inversión. 

El fenómeno de un consumo inferior a la producción es la consecuencia directa de la existencia de una demanda de inversión (que detrae del consumo una parte de la producción), no un elemento excéntrico del mercado de la plata. Si alguien supuso que una serie de desequilibrios financieros aumentaría la demanda de inversión de la plata y subiría su precio, acertó. Y si prevé que los desequilibrios financieros, aún sin corregir, seguirán produciendo los mismos efectos sobre la demanda del metal, razonablemente mantendrá su expectativa de subida de precio del mismo. 


El exceso de producci?n de plata - OroyFinanzas.com


----------



## tiogilito88888 (28 May 2009)

*Ni vencerán, ni convencerán.*

He sido baneado por segunda vez, y como podeis comprender me estoy cansando de las actitudes hostiles de algunos hijos de perra, tanto por la acción como por el chivateo ante la censura.

Se me ha injuriado, tildándome de trilero y timador de forma continuada, y ante ello los administradores no han hecho nada. Pero si enseño un poco de mi artillería...entonces soy baneado de forma miserable.

El hijo de la grandísima puta que me ha baneado, además lo ha hecho de forma perpetua, jajajajajaja...sin mayor explicación. Pues que sepa que a la puta de su madre de él, yo la trataría con infinita más educación.

Ante ello me estoy cansando, ya que tengo otras prioridades en mi vida que volver a registrarme de forma sempiterna, cabrón. Eres un cobarde de mierda que ni siquiera te atreves a dar la cara, ni tan siquiera una justificación.

Quizá sea mi mensaje postrero, ya que sé que volveré a ser baneado, pero mejor morir de pie, que vivir de rodillas. Nadie se ha de doblegar ante la adversidad, pero menos ante unos dictadorcillos de mierda que luego van de "progres enrollaos".

He intentado compartir conocimientos, vivencias, experiencias y dar consejo en la medida de lo posible en el fascinante mundo de los metales preciosos. La idea fundamental era adentrarse de una forma amena y pedagógica en un ámbito de inversión tan poco conocido en este país. Pero desafortunadamente, algunos se están encargando de ponerle palos a la rueda...para que no se aporten otros puntos de vista.

Para construir una casa bien hecha, los cimientos han de ser sólidos. Pero mucho antes que inversores hay que ser personas. Y eso implica que no hay que dejarse ningunear por nadie, ni permitir que nadie se erija como el genio de la clase: CUANDO ES NOTORIO QUE NO HA HECHO NADA REMARCABLE EN LA VIDA.

¿Y eso por qué?. Pues es un tema ontológico: si te dejas ningunear, si permites que te opriman, si no te rebelas ante las necedades ajenas y muestras un espíritu crítico...pueden sodomizarte tu pensamiento tanto como lo deseen.

Yo siempre he citado que mis comentarios no son dogma de fe, y de hecho, entre mis allegados tengo pocos prosélitos...y no por mi falta de capacidad de convicción, sino porque no intento convencer, sino exponer.

Ante ello surge a colación mi pique con el forero Monster. Mirad, todos somos humanos e imperfectos, y tenemos un ego que en el caso de ambos puede ser excesivo, pero mi pugna no radica tan sólo en una animadversión personal, sino también de pensamiento.

Yo tengo que ser radicalmente crítico ante algunos comentarios que desde mi perspectiva no tienen fundamento alguno. Considero absurdo emitir recomendaciones de "portfolio" como si fueran fórmulas infalibles o dogmas de fe absolutos.

¿Por qué coño se recomendaba invertir entre oro y plata con una proporción de 3 a 1?. ¿Quizá por algún interés crematístico individual..?.

¿Por qué hemos sido denostados tan encarnizadamente los foreros que adquríamos monedas de plata de Franco o "paquillos"?.

¿Por qué no se ha debatido con seriedad que otros metales -la plata y todos los platínidos- tenían más potencial de crecimiento que el oro?.

Pues todo esto tiene una lógica que resulta infalible: lo que decía Stalin...pensad quién se beneficia y por qué, y no sólo pecuniariamente, sino para exaltar su propio ego, o reafirmarse en sus creencias aunque puedan ser manifiestamente incorrectas.

Mi perspectiva es meridianamente opuesta: divertíos, aprended, leed, experimentad, compartid conocimientos y hallaréis el camino más idóneo para colocar vuestros ahorros o desarrollar vuestras inversiones.

Pero pensad por vosotros mismos...y no os ha de preocupar alguna pequeña cagada, que a todos nos ha pasado alguna vez. Lo importante es la esencia que destilará de vuestras experiencias.

Y sobre todo...cuidado con los falsos gurúes, que los hay a raudales.

Cuando comencé este hilo el ratio oro/plata estaba 1 a 84 (creo recordar, pero seguro que estaba en esa órbita) y ahora está en 1 a 64, o sea que aproximadamente la plata ha tenido un recorrido 30% mejor que el oro ::. Pero eso era lógico, era de cajón que el ratio descendiera un 30% mucho antes de que lo aumentara...ya que las cifras eran ilógicas por una serie de razonamientos que no puedo resumir ahora.

Pero muchas razones las aduje de forma razonada: tengo un conocido boliviano que tiene familiares que trabajaban en las cooperativas argentíferas del Cerro Rico en Potosí, y cuando la plata estaba a 9 US$/ oz. troy a ellos se la pagaban a 7$...y tenían que abandonar la producción ya que no era rentable para ellos, pese a los exiguos costes fiscales y gastos en materia de seguridad o mantenimiento de las minas y las plantas de tratamiento. Luego el precio era artificiosamente bajo...e insostenible, ya que las reservas almacenadas de USA no paran de descender.

En la plata todavía no se dan los acontencimientos que propiciarán la tormenta perfecta, pero ésta acaecerá no os quepa la menor duda...es tan sólo una cuestión de tiempo, y la plata despegará de forma fortuita cuando menos lo esperemos...

Hoy he comprado plata...y mucha. Por suerte, antes de la minisubida, jejeje. Realmente la crispación de mis disputas con algún forero me empujó a decirme, si creo realmente en lo que hago debo seguir mi camino: y adquirí algunos miles de eurillos entre paquillos, y monedas de 5 francos franceses y belgas del siglo XIX y de 50 FF. El precio no fue de escándalo, sino razonable, pero para mí también son importantes las relaciones interpersonales y profesionales...yo no "exprimí", pero tuvieron el detalle de dejarme monedas del siglo XIX al mismo precio por gramo que los paquillos, y ahí sí que gané bastante más. Incluso para regatear hay que tener estilo...

Me ofrecieron 50 pesos de oro, por debajo del spot...y krugerrands, un poco por encima del spot. Pues no...creo en mis monedas de plata, ya que CONSIDERO -NO AFIRMO CON ABSOLUTA ROTUNDIDAD- que todavía tienen más potencial que las monedas de oro...y que si quiero ir deshaciéndome de ellas es infinitamente más fácil. En caso de dificultad un paquillo o una filarmónica de plata puede ser muy útil y práctico, mientras que un kruger, puede ser ineficiente para los pequeños desembolsos si el dinero fiat se desploma.


QUE CADA CUAL TOME SUS PROPIAS DECISIONES: PERO QUE SEAN FRUTO DE SU DISCERNIMIENTO, NO PORQUE LO DIGAN LOS DEMÁS. YA QUE MUCHOS DE LOS EXPERTO TAMBIÉN SE EQUIVOCAN, Y LO QUE ES PEOR NUNCA LO RECONECERÁN.

Es mucho más fácil machacar a los paquillos, que reconocer que la plata se ha comportado muchísimo mejor que el oro.

Por mi parte, no se si volveré a ser baneado de nuevo, supongo que sí. Quizá intervenga más veces o quizá no...pero en lo que enfatizo es que no se tomen demasiado en serio ningún comentario y que los cuestionen todos. Entonces habrán comenzado a aprender de esta materia.

Es una pena que no hayamos podido exponer otras formas de inversión, como las compañías mineras del sector de los metales preciosos...pero no ha habido tiempo para más. No necesariamente para que inviertan, sino para que tuvieran un mejor conocimiento de la materia. Conocer las interrelaciones entre las empresas mineras y la banca de inversión no tiene desperdicio, es realmente interesante.

Bueno, señores...a esperar acontecimientos. Y que adquieran mucha plata.


----------



## El_Presi (28 May 2009)

lo que se ha baneado para siempre es al multinick para saltarse el baneo, la cuenta tuya original tiene solo baneo de 1 semana (le quedan 5 días)


----------



## segundaresidencia (28 May 2009)

tiogilito88888 dijo:


> Bueno, señores...a esperar acontecimientos. Y que adquieran mucha plata.



hola tiogilito, la verdad es una pena que te baneen,pero bueno,piensa que es solo una semana y luego viene el desbaneo.
monsterxxxxxxxxxx es un forero que bajo mi punto de vista se ha tomado esto del foro como un negocio donde no deja pisar a nadie, a mi hasta me amenazo con que fumaba en"pipa" y no le han baneado, la verdad es que no lo entiendo.

yo he sufrido dos baneos,uno por meterme con staring, que ese si ,considero que me pase bastante con el y ademas me sirvio para luego ver desde otro ángulo la situacion y entiendo perfectamente el baneo, ademas considero que me vino bien.
luego sufri otro por llamar "hijodeputa" a un forero cuyo nick es "hijodeputa",tambien le mandé a la "tuppergay"(orosferaplatonica),ese lo he visto algo mas injusto, pero bueno es lo que hay,y durante el baneo no use ningun nick para postear la verdad.
yo visto que al monster no lo van a banear nunca, espero que se canse de estropear el foro y permita a gente como tu ilustrarnos en este tema tan apasionante que es la numismatica, o que por lo menos lo deje de usar para vender sus monedas, ¿porque se metia monster con las monedas de franco?? porque sabia que yo las vendia , en cuanto se entero que he tenido eagles si te fijas a empezado a decir que estaban bajando y que se esperase la gente a comprar,lo que no sabia es que en ese momento ya no tenia ninguna ;-(


----------



## Buster (28 May 2009)

Mucho presumir de retórica y tal y cuando vienen mal dadas pues lo de siempre, las palabras madre y puta aparecen en la misma frase.


----------



## zipote_ca (28 May 2009)

Joooder .............
Pero ¿hasta donde llega la mierda?


----------



## hinka (28 May 2009)

Igual os parece una tonteria...... y si nos dedicamos a hablar de la plata.
Que digo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! si el post va de insultarse.


----------



## carloszorro (28 May 2009)

la verdad es que es bastante deprimente


----------



## carloszorro (28 May 2009)

tiogilito parece ser que ha entrado a saco estos días 
yo estaba esperando una caidita pero no llega, está difícil tomar una decisión


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 May 2009)

tiogilito88888 dijo:


> He sido baneado por segunda vez, y como podeis comprender me estoy cansando de las actitudes hostiles de algunos hijos de perra, tanto por la acción como por el chivateo ante la censura.
> 
> Se me ha injuriado, tildándome de trilero y timador de forma continuada, y ante ello los administradores no han hecho nada. Pero si enseño un poco de mi artillería...entonces soy baneado de forma miserable.
> 
> ...



Se le va la olla. ¿Son necesarios tanto insulto y descalificación?



tiogilito88888 dijo:


> He intentado compartir conocimientos, vivencias, experiencias y dar consejo en la medida de lo posible en el fascinante mundo de los metales preciosos. La idea fundamental era adentrarse de una forma amena y pedagógica en un ámbito de inversión tan poco conocido en este país. Pero desafortunadamente, algunos se están encargando de ponerle palos a la rueda...para que no se aporten otros puntos de vista.
> 
> Para construir una casa bien hecha, los cimientos han de ser sólidos. Pero mucho antes que inversores hay que ser personas. Y eso implica que no hay que dejarse ningunear por nadie, ni permitir que nadie se erija como el genio de la clase: CUANDO ES NOTORIO QUE NO HA HECHO NADA REMARCABLE EN LA VIDA.
> 
> ...




Por cortesía le voy a responder a las preguntas que me atañen.



tiogilito88888 dijo:


> ¿Por qué coño se recomendaba invertir entre oro y plata con una proporción de 3 a 1?. ¿Quizá por algún interés crematístico individual..?.



Existe una teoría, relativamente simple y natural, que intenta maximizar el beneficio minimizando el riesgo y que permite calcular la proporción relativa de los diferentes activos en un portfolio. Sin entrar en fórmulas, la minimización del riesgo se consigue minimizando la volatilidad del portfolio total. Ello se consigue sobreponderando los activos con menor volatilidad. EN el caso de un portfolio formado sólo por oro y plata, la mayor volatilidad de la plata indica que se debe sobreponderar el oro. No hace falta que busque más explicaciones paranoicas.




tiogilito88888 dijo:


> ¿Por qué hemos sido denostados tan encarnizadamente los foreros que adquríamos monedas de plata de Franco o "paquillos"?.



Se ha demostrado, como era de esperar, que los pakillos no siguen fielmente el spot de la plata en absoluto. Ahora siguen al mismo precio que cuando el spot de la plata estaba más bajo.



tiogilito88888 dijo:


> ¿Por qué no se ha debatido con seriedad que otros metales -la plata y todos los platínidos- tenían más potencial de crecimiento que el oro?.



No he visto que nadie haya dicho esto. Tienen más potencial...en caso de subir. También tienen más "potencial" de bajada. Por eso lo que se ha dicho es que esos metales son más arriesgados y volátiles, aparte de tener un overspot importante, que como se ha demostrado disminuye con el aumento del precio del spot. Luego la rentabilidad (si la hay) se ve perjudicada grandemente por ese overspot.



tiogilito88888 dijo:


> Pues todo esto tiene una lógica que resulta infalible: lo que decía Stalin...pensad quién se beneficia y por qué, y no sólo pecuniariamente, sino para exaltar su propio ego, o reafirmarse en sus creencias aunque puedan ser manifiestamente incorrectas.
> 
> Mi perspectiva es meridianamente opuesta: divertíos, aprended, leed, experimentad, compartid conocimientos y hallaréis el camino más idóneo para colocar vuestros ahorros o desarrollar vuestras inversiones.
> 
> ...



Sabemos todos que esa subida del 30% del spot no se ha traducido en una subida del precio del metal en la calle: El overspot se ha reducido. Lo que ha ganado el spot, lo ha perdido el overspot. Tenemos un ejemplo claro en los Eagles. Y también los pakillos siguen igual,etc,etc 



tiogilito88888 dijo:


> Pero muchas razones las aduje de forma razonada: tengo un conocido boliviano que tiene familiares que trabajaban en las cooperativas argentíferas del Cerro Rico en Potosí, y cuando la plata estaba a 9 US$/ oz. troy a ellos se la pagaban a 7$...y tenían que abandonar la producción ya que no era rentable para ellos, pese a los exiguos costes fiscales y gastos en materia de seguridad o mantenimiento de las minas y las plantas de tratamiento. Luego el precio era artificiosamente bajo...e insostenible, ya que las reservas almacenadas de USA no paran de descender.
> 
> En la plata todavía no se dan los acontencimientos que propiciarán la tormenta perfecta, pero ésta acaecerá no os quepa la menor duda...es tan sólo una cuestión de tiempo, y la plata despegará de forma fortuita cuando menos lo esperemos...
> 
> ...




Debería insultar menos a diestro y siniestro y aportar argumentaciones sólidas respaldadas por los precios de la calle. 

No debería usted lloriquear tanto por un baneo bien merecido. A veces toca ser hombre.


----------



## segundaresidencia (28 May 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> tiogilito parece ser que ha entrado a saco estos días
> yo estaba esperando una caidita pero no llega, está difícil tomar una decisión



yo a mediados del mes que viene me voy a comprar todo lo que pueda


----------



## segundaresidencia (28 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Se le va la olla. ¿Son necesarios tanto insulto y descalificación?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no entiendo como los modarators no se dan cuenta que el monster solo trata de sacar del tiesto a tiogilito y le banean de una puta vez a monster


----------



## carloszorro (28 May 2009)

monster, ayudame!!!
en que niveles entrarías a saco?
ahora? un poco más abajo?esperar?


----------



## merche400 (28 May 2009)

yupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

la plata sobrepasando los 15$!!!!!

Para cuando llegue a 20$ y el oro a 1000$, el ratio ya será de 1:50....buen momento para empezar a desprenderse de la plata y apalancar oro.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 May 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> monster, ayudame!!!
> en que niveles entrarías a saco?
> ahora? un poco más abajo?esperar?



A saco no entraría nunca. Todo con mesura, comprando poco a poco. No pasa nada por ir comprando paulatinamente mientras se crea la burbuja. Esperando los pullbacks.

Una entrada técnica clásica, si se confirma el H-C-H, sería en el primer pull-back después de romper los $1000. Ese sería un buen momento.


----------



## carloszorro (28 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> A saco no entraría nunca. Todo con mesura, comprando poco a poco. No pasa nada por ir comprando paulatinamente mientras se crea la burbuja. Esperando los pullbacks.
> 
> Una entrada técnica clásica, si se confirma el H-C-H, sería en el primer pull-back después de romper los $1000. Ese sería un buen momento.



me refería a la plata, que por momentos parece como quisiera dispararse y dejarnos sin completar el cupo
lo del h-c-h ya está clarísimo, el segundo hombro está formado y solo queda esperar el ataque a la clavicular
lo que no tengo claro es si dará una última oportunidad por debajo de los niveles actuales


----------



## PROFETA8888 (28 May 2009)

Me gustaria comprar algo de oro,¿que me aconsejais ORO FRESCO o ORO del que cago
el moro?
Gracitias hermanis per vuestras subita contestacione


----------



## carloszorro (28 May 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> yupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> la plata sobrepasando los 15$!!!!!
> 
> Para cuando llegue a 20$ y el oro a 1000$, el ratio ya será de 1:50....buen momento para empezar a desprenderse de la plata y apalancar oro.



a este ritmo los 20$ prontito


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 May 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> no entiendo como los modarators no se dan cuenta que el monster solo trata de sacar del tiesto a tiogilito y le banean de una puta vez a monster




¿Qué decía TioG de ver la paja en ojo ajeno....?

Si fuese por provocar hace tiempo que estarías baneado indefinidamente...


----------



## segundaresidencia (29 May 2009)

PROFETA8888 dijo:


> Me gustaria comprar algo de oro,¿que me aconsejais ORO FRESCO o ORO del que cago
> el moro?
> Gracitias hermanis per vuestras subita contestacione



fresco por supuesto y bienvenido al foro


----------



## PROFETA8888 (29 May 2009)

ORO PARECE Y PLATA NO ES ¿QUE ES?
.....................el platano der TIOGILITO


----------



## carloszorro (29 May 2009)

son como niños!!!!


----------



## PROFETA8888 (29 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Qué decía TioG de ver la paja en ojo ajeno....?
> 
> Si fuese por provocar hace tiempo que estarías baneado indefinidamente...



Todo el mundo sabe que se esconde detras de vuestras peleas y PAJAS.......
MONSTER&TIOGIL


----------



## merche400 (29 May 2009)

Espectacular rally de la plata.A este paso, los 15$ van a durar menos que 1Trillon USD$ en manos de Obama.


----------



## zipote_ca (29 May 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> son como niños!!!!



Parece Vomitin reencarnado


----------



## Deudor (30 May 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> Espectacular rally de la plata.A este paso, los 15$ van a durar menos que 1Trillon USD$ en manos de Obama.



La verdad es que es espectacular, el oro también, vamos a llegar a los 1000 $ para el oro y 16 $ para la plata en nada, en medio de un hundimiento del dolar, unos bancos centrales que supuestamente venden oro, y una bolsa que ha recuperado su rentabilidad.
Si este es el comportamiento cuando las cosas van bien, esperad al otoño...
Realmente me sorprende. Hace tiempo que los metales preciosos van paralelos a la volatilidad, ahora han cobrado vida propia.


----------



## carloszorro (30 May 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> La verdad es que es espectacular, el oro también, vamos a llegar a los 1000 $ para el oro y 16 $ para la plata en nada, en medio de un hundimiento del dolar, unos bancos centrales que supuestamente venden oro, y una bolsa que ha recuperado su rentabilidad.
> Si este es el comportamiento cuando las cosas van bien, esperad al otoño...
> Realmente me sorprende. Hace tiempo que los metales preciosos van paralelos a la volatilidad, ahora han cobrado vida propia.



me temo que por debajo de los 16$ dará pocas oportunidades para entrar


----------



## carloszorro (1 Jun 2009)

un análisis de largo plazo, elliot

como en el caso del oro, teniendo en cuenta que el toro de la plata será de 20 años, estaríamos ahora mismo en la onda 2
aunque pueda parecer el comienzo de la onda 3


----------



## carloszorro (1 Jun 2009)

para los interesados en las ondas de elliot podeis descargar este libro gratis aqui:

MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service


----------



## tiogilito888 (3 Jun 2009)

*El tiempo será el juez implacable y no la fobia a los paquillos.*

Ratio oro/plata actual 1/60,98...no hace tanto tiempo 1/85. La plata ha subido de 8,92 $ a 16,15 $ /oz.

Ratio oro/platino actual 1/0,79...no hace tanto tiempo 1/1.

Todavía no comprendo como a menos de 9$ la onza troy algunos no vislumbraban que la plata era bastante mejor inversión que el oro.

Todavía no comprendo como algunos, veían en la plata una inversión marginal a la compra de oro...cuando su potencial,a esos precios, era infinitamente mayor.

Todavía no comprendo como algunos no se dan cuenta de que pese a la subida, en términos reales, la plata todavía está a una novena parte de su valor en máximos históricos, si se tiene en cuenta la pérdida de la capacidad de adquisición del US$.

El tren de la plata se ha ido escapando...mientras que en el foro algunos todavía creen que es un Metro al que puedes subirte a precios baratos cuando te dé la real gana.

No he completado mis estrategias de inversión...desafortunadamente. Aunque tampoco me quejo con lo que ya he hecho hasta el momento.

Será el tiempo el juez implacable que dará o quitará razones...y no la fobia a los paquillos.


----------



## Buster (3 Jun 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Todavía no comprendo como a menos de 9$ la onza troy algunos no vislumbraban que la plata era bastante mejor inversión que el oro.



Cuando yo he dicho que el oro era una mala inversión varios foreros me han saltado con que no es una inversión.

¿En qué quedamos? ¿Es inversión o no es inversión?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Jun 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Ratio oro/plata actual 1/60,98...no hace tanto tiempo 1/85. La plata ha subido de 8,92 $ a 16,15 $ /oz.
> 
> Ratio oro/platino actual 1/0,79...no hace tanto tiempo 1/1.
> 
> ...



¡Bienvenido de nuevo al foro Tiogilito! Celebramos su buen tono que esperamos que se mantenga.

TioGilito, es usted monotemático y no quiere ver la realidad. 

A menos que usted compre directamente del COMEX, el overspot en las monedas de plata se ha comido gran parte de la subida en la plata. El ratio (oro+overspot)/(plata +overspot) no parece que haya variado más que en favor del oro que se ha podido comprar prácticamente sin overspot.. A partir de ahora será diferente: Como siga subiendo preparense para poder comprar por debajo del spot...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Jun 2009)

Buster dijo:


> Cuando yo he dicho que el oro era una mala inversión varios foreros me han saltado con que no es una inversión.
> 
> ¿En qué quedamos? ¿Es inversión o no es inversión?



Hay tantas razones para comprar oro como compradores.

Los que compramos como refugio no renunciamos por ello al potencial de inversión.


----------



## tiogilito888 (3 Jun 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¡Bienvenido de nuevo al foro Tiogilito! Celebramos su buen tono que esperamos que se mantenga.
> 
> TioGilito, es usted monotemático y no quiere ver la realidad.
> 
> A menos que usted compre directamente del COMEX, el overspot en las monedas de plata se ha comido gran parte de la subida en la plata. El ratio (oro+overspot)/(plata +overspot) no parece que haya variado más que en favor del oro que se ha podido comprar prácticamente sin overspot.. A partir de ahora será diferente: Como siga subiendo preparense para poder comprar por debajo del spot...



Monster...hable de lo que Vd. sepa.

El "overspot" *con entrega física *de Industrias Peñoles, en lingotes de 100 onzas es de 0,15 $/oz. troy.

El "overspot" *con entrega física *de las Filarmónicas de la Ceca oficial austríaca es de 0,7 €/ oz. troy.

Evidentemente hay que tener en cuenta los volúmenes de inversión, ya que es en el menudeo donde los precios suben de forma vertiginosa...porque todos los intermediarios se han de ganar la vida al incrementar el "overspot" con su margen y además está el dichoso tema del IVA. Pero como inversión se ha demostrado infinitamente mejor...y aún no se ha acabado.

Y por cierto...qué quiere decir con eso de que el ratio de oro + overspot/ plata + overspot tan sólo ha jugado a favor del oro...cuando no es así. Precisamente, quien cambie un krugerrand por paquillos...ahora le darán menos paquillos que antes. Eso es una realidad, como yo predije. Es la evidencia que muestra que el ratio se ha desplazado a favor de la plata. Quizá ya es hora de no burlarse tanto de unas monedas cuyo "overspot" era nulo o ínfimo.

Y para quien haya comprado en el Comex...evidentemente no hay color.


----------



## segundaresidencia (3 Jun 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Ratio oro/plata actual 1/60,98...no hace tanto tiempo 1/85. La plata ha subido de 8,92 $ a 16,15 $ /oz.
> 
> Ratio oro/platino actual 1/0,79...no hace tanto tiempo 1/1.
> 
> ...



muy buenas tio gilito de nuevo, ayer noche lo vi ya desbaneado y esperaba ver aportaciones suyas tan interesantes como siempre
un saludo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Jun 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Monster...hable de lo que Vd. sepa.



Me parece que lo suyo no tiene remedio. 

Es usted el que no sabe ni nunca ha sabido decirnos donde vender los pakillos un 30% más caros de lo que se compraban en la calle antes de que subiese el spot. ¿Usted los compra un 30% más caros?



tiogilito888 dijo:


> El "overspot" *con entrega física *de Industrias Peñoles, en lingotes de 100 onzas es de 0,15 $/oz. troy.
> 
> El "overspot" *con entrega física *de las Filarmónicas de la Ceca oficial austríaca es de 0,7 €/ oz. troy.



¿Fechas? ¿Overspot antes y después? 

Y además nos confirma que no habla usted de los particulares que compran monedas...

En las tiendas de USA, el overspot de los Eagles, por ejemplo, ha pasado de más de $4 a menos de $2...



tiogilito888 dijo:


> Evidentemente hay que tener en cuenta los volúmenes de inversión, ya que es en el menudeo donde los precios suben de forma vertiginosa...porque todos los intermediarios se han de ganar la vida al incrementar el "overspot" con su margen y además está el dichoso tema del IVA. Pero como inversión se ha demostrado infinitamente mejor...y aún no se ha acabado.




Se puede decir que la inversión es buena o mala cuando se ha concluido. El problema que usted tiene es que se hace sus cuentas fantasiosas. Como todo el mundo sabe, que el spot suba un 30% no significa que pueda revender sus monedas un 30% más caro. El día que eso ocurra podrá contabilizar un 30% de beneficios. Antes de eso sólo son elucubraciones fantásticas.



tiogilito888 dijo:


> Y por cierto...qué quiere decir con eso de que el ratio de oro + overspot/ plata + overspot tan sólo ha jugado a favor del oro...cuando no es así. Precisamente, quien cambie un krugerrand por paquillos...ahora le darán menos paquillos que antes. Eso es una realidad, como yo predije. Es la evidencia que muestra que el ratio se ha desplazado a favor de la plata. Quizá ya es hora de no burlarse tanto de unas monedas cuyo "overspot" era nulo o ínfimo.



Nadie cambia Krugerrands por pakillos...ese es el problema...Y esa es la realidad. Lo demás son pajas mentales que se monta usted mismo.




tiogilito888 dijo:


> Y para quien haya comprado en el Comex...evidentemente no hay color.



Los comerciales que compran en el COMEX ganan revendiéndolo con overspot y no con la subida...evidentemente.... A veces parece que es usted el que no sabe....


----------



## segundaresidencia (3 Jun 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Monster...hable de lo que Vd. sepa.
> 
> El "overspot" *con entrega física *de Industrias Peñoles, en lingotes de 100 onzas es de 0,15 $/oz. troy.
> 
> ...



aviso a moderadores; ya esta monsterpeculator no dejando hablar a la gente que sabe,buscando provocar para reportar baneo,por favor calarlo ya de una vez,no le tengo miedo porque "fume en pipa"

cierto tio gilito lo que dice de las monedas de plata, no se si las estan guardando,pero no es tan facil encontrarlas a buen precio ni en cantidades grandes, yo solo las compro cuando estan bien de precio, pero poca gente las hay que tengan mucha cantidad y a buenos precios.
yo ahora mismo si cambiaria un krugerrand por monedas de franco


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Jun 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> aviso a moderadores; ya esta monsterpeculator no dejando hablar a la gente que sabe,buscando provocar para reportar baneo,por favor calarlo ya de una vez,no le tengo miedo por que "fume en pipa"



¿Tu mamá no te quiere?

TioGilito es libre de opinar y aportar su opinión, como yo también...e incluso tú (aunque si hubiese censura por ignorancia estarías baneado hace tiempo). Aquí cada cual aporta sus opiniones y yo jamás he impedido hablar a nadie. Nadie le ha dicho a TIoGilito que se calle. Lo único que veo es que tú, ilustre multibaneado multinickero y manipulador, pides que se me banee por expresar mi opinión. Ya te lo dijo TioGilito...cuidado con la viga en tu ojete...

Lo que ocurre realmente es que a algunos no os interesa que se cuenten verdades, y que se expongan vuestra manipulación y falta de argumentos.


----------



## segundaresidencia (3 Jun 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Tu mamá no te quiere?



creo que te estas pasando


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Jun 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> creo que te estas pasando



Lo pregunto por si ese es tu problema y podemos ayudarte. No sé porque te lo tomas a mal. 

Las letras en grande y en rojo sangriento pidiendo mi baneo indican que tienes algún problema grave. Tu multinick "Mamá de Burborja" indica también que algo hay en esa dirección. ¿Me equivoco?

Nada, chico, relajate y tómate una tila. Entendemos que estás pasando un duro trance al descubrir que desde que compraste tus eagles, la plata no ha parado de subir...y los Eagles de bajar... Deberías escuchar a alguien más que a TioG....


----------



## -H- (4 Jun 2009)

Atención a Cotizalia

La plata eclipsa al oro como activo refugio ante la inflación: los precios se disparan un 50% desde enero - Cotizalia.com
*
La plata eclipsa al oro como activo refugio ante la inflación: los precios se disparan un 50% desde enero *

La plata se ha convertido, junto con el oro y el platino, en uno de los metales que mayor recorrido alcista ha registrado durante los últimos seis meses. Su atractivo como refugio ante la inflación y su importante uso industria ha impulsado los precios de este metal.

Desde enero, los precios se han disparado un 50% hasta 16 dólares la onza, situándose en máximos de 10 meses, según los precios de la London Bullion Market Association, que fija los precios del oro y de la plata. Este porcentaje se sitúa muy por encima del 12% del oro, aunque todavía por debajo del 30% del platino. Los expertos aseguran que los precios podrían incluso superar los 20 dólares, lo que supone un potencial de revalorización superior al 30% respecto a los precios actuales.

Por su parte, los futuros que cotizan en el Comex –división del New York Mercantile Exchange- muestran ganancias del 27% durante el mes pasado, su mayor subida mensual en 22 años lo que ha convertido a la plata en la materia prima más rentable entre las 26 del índice MLCX de Merrill Lynch, sólo por detrás de los futuros de la gasolina.

Detrás de esta fuerte revalorización se encuentra su atractivo como valor refugio ante la inflación –al igual que el oro-, pero además por su multitud de usos industriales, desde la fotografía, componentes electrónicas o aplicaciones médicas. Más del 60% de la producción de plata el año pasado se dedicó a usos industriales, frente al 10% del oro, según datos recogidos por MarketWatch.

Sin embargo, los expertos advierten: a mayor rentabilidad mayores riesgos y aseguran que la plata es mucho más volátil que el oro, en parte porque son pocos inversores que operan con la plata.

No obstante, aseguran que si los precios de los metales preciosos continúan subiendo, los de la plata lo harán con mayor rapidez. No en vano, se espera un aumento de la demanda durante la segunda mitad del año, aunque para el conjunto del año se espera que ésta se sitúe ligeramente por debajo de los niveles de 2008. Además, aunque este año la demanda de crudo también será menor respecto a la del ejercicio pasado, los precios han repuntado un 50% desde enero ante el mayor optimismo ante las perspectivas económicas.


----------



## LeBron23 (4 Jun 2009)

La plata puede ser el metal precioso del año y superar al oro y al platino


La plata, que hasta el momento ha superado al oro y al platino como el metal precioso que más rápido ha subido este año, tiene muchas posibilidades de seguir haciéndolo gracias a su doble uso como refugio frente a la inflación y como material industrial, según prevén los analistas consultados por MarketWatch.


Pero como recuerdan desde la página web, a mayores beneficios, mayores riesgos. La plata, por ejemplo, se ha mostrado mucho más volátil que el oro, en parte debido a que menos gente opera con ella.

Nel Meader, director de investigación de la consultora de metales preciosos GFMS, cree que si "los precios de los metales preciosos siguen subiendo, la plata tenderá a hacerlo más rápidamente". Además, cree que si "los precios caen, verás colapsarse los precios de la plata mucho más rápido", añade.

La plata está cotizando ahora mismo en máximos de 10 meses tras subir cerca de un 50% en el London Fixing, hasta 16 dólares la onza, y los ETFs referenciados al metal han marado máximos esta semana. esto contrasta con la subida del 12% del oro en lo que va de año y la del 30% del platino.

Los futuros de la plata que se negocian en el Comex, división del abolsa de Nueva York, han subido un 27% sólo en el último mes, la mayor ganancia en 22 años. La plata se ha convertido en la segunda mejor inversión del Merrill Lynch MLCX commodity index, sólo superada por los futuros de gasolina.

La plata, además de como inversión y protección frente a la inflación, se utiliza en industrias que van desde la fotografía hasta los productos electrónicos, pasando por usos médicos, lo que podría seguir haciendo que el metal se comportara mejor que otros, según los analistas.

"El escenario de inversión en plata es bastante fuerte", según Frank Holmes, CEO de US Global Investors, gestora con fondos que invierten en metales preciosos. Además, se espera que la demanda industrial para plata crezca en el segundo semestre, aunque la demanda para el conjunto del año se espera que sea menor que la de 2008.

Más del 60% de la producción de plata se destina a uso industrial, mientras que el oro para el mismo fin (se utiliza también para productos electrónicos y para odontología) apenas supera el 10% del total de la producción.

Carlos Sánchez, analista de la consultora CPM Group mantiene que la plata puede superar sus máximos de 28 años conseguidos el año pasado, 20,92 dólares por onza, si los inversores siguen manteniendo su optimismo sobre la recuperación económica en el segundo semestre y el dólar sigue cayendo. Esto supondría una subida adicional de un 30%.

"Es absolutamente posible que el precio supere el nivel de los 20 dólares", declaró a MarketWatch Sánchez. "Tienes a los mercados de renta variable subiendo, tienes una expectativa de subida de la demanda industrial para finales de año y una demanda de inversión que continuará subiendo". 

Estas subidas vienen después de que la plata cayera un 27% el año pasado, debido precisamente a que las industrias que utilizan la plata fueron algunas de las más afectadas por la crisis. 

La plata puede ser el metal precioso del año y superar al oro y al platino - 1302129 - 4/06/09 - elEconomista.es - elEconomista.es


----------



## carloszorro (4 Jun 2009)

está muy cerca del 61,8% de Fibonacci
y el rsi muestra sobrecompra, debería corregir un poquito


----------



## carloszorro (6 Jun 2009)

Los inversores vuelven al mercado de las materias primas

Los inversores vuelven al mercado de las materias primas en Cincodias.com

El crudo y otras 'commodities' se disparan y los expertos creen que detrás están la toma de posiciones de los especuladores y un mayor optimismo sobre la salud económica mundial.

"Por un lado, los mercados de las commodities descontaron una depresión económica mundial, que se ha quedado en recesión, aunque sea muy fuerte. Mientras que ahora los datos apuntan a que el pánico remite", afirma.

Describe otras circunstancias, también relacionadas con el pesimismo anterior. Señala que en meses pasados las empresas relacionadas con estos activos se comportaron con una prudencia extrema y recortaron en exceso sus producciones, mientras que después vieron que el consumo había caído, pero menos de lo previsto. Concluye, como consecuencia, que han tenido que acelerar su actividad para adaptarse a la demanda.


----------



## quaver (10 Jun 2009)

Por cierto, anlagegold24 aparentemente ya no dispone de pandas 2009 en plata.


----------



## segundaresidencia (10 Jun 2009)

quaver dijo:


> Por cierto, anlagegold24 aparentemente ya no dispone de pandas 2009 en plata.



da igual que tenga, este año 2009 ya no sirven a españa


----------



## merche400 (10 Jun 2009)

quaver dijo:


> Por cierto, anlagegold24 aparentemente ya no dispone de pandas 2009 en plata.




30x China Panda "2009" 1 Oz AG "Masterpack" -


Aquí sí envian "Es-Pain"


----------



## quaver (10 Jun 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> da igual que tenga, este año 2009 ya no sirven a españa



Lo importante no es que yo quisiese comprar, pues no vivo en España, sino que en esa tienda _ya no quedan_.


----------



## carloszorro (10 Jun 2009)

la zona 61,8% de Fibonacci ha funcionado a la perfección, podría corregir durante las próximas semanas


----------



## carloszorro (10 Jun 2009)

igualmente el rsi también ha funcionado
y el macd a punto de cortarse a la baja peligro en el corto plazo


----------



## Deudor (19 Jun 2009)

Parece que ultimamente hay un movimiento diferencial entre el precio del oro y la plata (Ha subido más el oro). No se si será sólo una sensación, ni a que será debido.


----------



## carloszorro (19 Jun 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Parece que ultimamente hay un movimiento diferencial entre el precio del oro y la plata (Ha subido más el oro). No se si será sólo una sensación, ni a que será debido.



a qué plazo de tiempo te refieres?


----------



## Deudor (19 Jun 2009)

En las últimas 2 semanas


----------



## carloszorro (19 Jun 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> En las últimas 2 semanas



la plata es más volatil tanto en las subidas como en las bajadas, los movimientos son más bruscos y de mayor porcentaje


----------



## carloszorro (19 Jun 2009)

vamos a ver como funciona el soporte de 13,50


----------



## carloszorro (20 Jun 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Parece que ultimamente hay un movimiento diferencial entre el precio del oro y la plata (Ha subido más el oro). No se si será sólo una sensación, ni a que será debido.



en este gráfico se ve como la correlación oro/plata se rompe a finales del 2008
quizás porque en ese momento en la plata hubo un momento de pánico por miedo a disminución de demanda industrial por recesión/depresión
el oro sin embargo funcionó como refugio y se comportó mucho mejor

mi opinión es que la correlación podría volver a la normalidad y no me extrañaría ver 
la plata en 20$ acompañando al oro en 1000$ por ejemplo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 Jun 2009)

Coñooooo!!!.....los Eagles a 12,95 :

1 oz Silver Eagle 2009, EUR 12.95 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de


A alguno que yo me sé le va a dar un yuyu !!!


----------



## segundaresidencia (22 Jun 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Coñooooo!!!.....los Eagles a 12,95 :
> 
> 1 oz Silver Eagle 2009, EUR 12.95 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de
> 
> ...



te falta edcir que comprar en ese sitio desde españa y para todo el año 2009 es imposible, buena desinformacion amigo monster.
pd razon de mas para seguir comprando plata


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 Jun 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> te falta edcir que comprar en ese sitio desde españa y para todo el año 2009 es imposible, buena desinformacion amigo monster.
> pd razon de mas para seguir comprando plata




Los Eagles a 12,80 :


Silber Investor | Preisvergleich Silber-Mnze Silver Eagle 2009 1 oz | Silber-Mnzen | Silber-Barren | Silber-Ankauf | Silber-Verkauf | Rohstoff-Fonds | Rohstoff-Aktien | Rohstoff-Zertifikate


En 

Geiger Edelmetalle

Münzhandel2002

Westgold Edelmetallhandel

y estos SI envían a España. En todo caso hay también muchos foreros en otros paises de la UE donde si que les envían los de anlagegold24.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Jun 2009)

Del otro hilo:



merche400 dijo:


> a *12'70* :
> 
> Geiger Edelmetalle - Silvereagle - USA 1 oz 1001
> 
> ...


----------



## hinka (23 Jun 2009)

Cuanto durará esta bajada de precios? Octubre?


----------



## segundaresidencia (23 Jun 2009)

hinka dijo:


> Cuanto durará esta bajada de precios? Octubre?



no se pero el oro no para de bajar, me da a mi que si viene la recuperacion tendremos años y años seguidos de bajadas en metales,como en los años 80 ,la putada es que si viniese la recuperacion, vendria para todo el mundo menos para españa,con lo que estariamos jodidos de verdad.
hay foreros que se dedican a vender¿oro? que pueden ver su objetivo de ventas arruinados , eso o vender a perdidas


----------



## hinka (23 Jun 2009)

Vamos que toca esperar un poco antes de volver a comprar.


----------



## tiogilito888 (24 Jun 2009)

hinka dijo:


> Vamos que toca esperar un poco antes de volver a comprar.



Craso error. Ahora es inteligente acumular; mucho más que cuando los "premium" o la plata aumenten de precio. Y ello volverá a suceder. Aprovechen los "pullbacks" en el mercado de la plata, que sigue estando muy barata.


----------



## jorgitonew (24 Jun 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Craso error. Ahora es inteligente acumular; mucho más que cuando los "premium" o la plata aumenten de precio. Y ello volverá a suceder. Aprovechen los "pullbacks" en el mercado de la plata, que sigue estando muy barata.



los manipuladores del comex de siempre estan cargaditos de shorts, los especuladores estan cayendo como truchas...tiempo de comprar plata ya que en breve empezara a explotar.

Saludos.


----------



## turminator (27 Jun 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Craso error. Ahora es inteligente acumular; mucho más que cuando los "premium" o la plata aumenten de precio. Y ello volverá a suceder. Aprovechen los "pullbacks" en el mercado de la plata, que sigue estando muy barata.



Que te refieres por pullbaks?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Akita (28 Jun 2009)

Supongo que los foreros que hace seis meses mostraban su preocupación y desasosiego ante un momentáneo repunte del precio de la plata por no haber completado sus inversiones todavía y creer que no estarían ya a tiempo de hacerlo, habrán recuperado la tranquillidad. La plata está más barata ahora que cuando se creó este hilo y se publico el artículo que lo dotaba de contenido. El boom sigue a la espera.

Será en octubre.


----------



## hugolp (28 Jun 2009)

Akita dijo:


> Supongo que los foreros que hace seis meses mostraban su preocupación y desasosiego ante un momentáneo repunte del precio de la plata por no haber completado sus inversiones todavía y creer que no estarían ya a tiempo de hacerlo, habrán recuperado la tranquillidad. La plata está más barata ahora que cuando se creó este hilo y se publico el artículo que lo dotaba de contenido. El boom sigue a la espera.
> 
> Será en octubre.



Te lo cito para que no lo cambies y lo podamos degustar en toda su extension en el futuro.

Y ya puestos, que tienes en contra de la plata? Y que sabes de la plata?


----------



## Akita (28 Jun 2009)

hugolp dijo:


> Te lo cito para que no lo cambies y lo podamos degustar en toda su extension en el futuro.
> 
> Y ya puestos, que tienes en contra de la plata? Y que sabes de la plata?



No creo que vayas a poder degustar demasiado, ni en un sentido ni en otro, básicamente porque de mi anterior post lo único que puedes extraer son constataciones de hechos. He repasado las primeras páginas del hilo, creado hace más de un año, y me ha resultado curioso releer a algunos foreros extendiendo en el ambiente esa sensación de premura similar a la clásica de las inmos _"corra, corra... compre ahora que aluego no podrá...", "que me lo quitan de las manos...", "pues usté verá lo que hace, el piso mañana estará más caro..."_. Lo único cierto es que un año después de la creación del hilo y seis meses después del agobio por la subida que iba a joder las inversiones, la plata está más barata. ¿Que el boom de la plata llegará en octubre? Genial, pues en octubre ganaré dinero.

Este foro en el año y medio largo que llevo frecuentándolo me ha enseñado muchas cosas en materia económica, y una de ellas es la de tomar distancia y verlo todo con cierta perspectiva, ultimatums angustiosos incluídos.

Por cierto, ¿por qué esa actitud a la defensiva? ¿qué te hace pensar que tengo algo en contra de la plata si yo mismo compré en su momento en porcentaje superior al oro?


----------



## tiogilito888 (28 Jun 2009)

*Payaso, has ganado el owned del año.*



Akita dijo:


> No creo que vayas a poder degustar demasiado, ni en un sentido ni en otro, básicamente porque de mi anterior post lo único que puedes extraer son constataciones de hechos.* He repasado las primeras páginas del hilo, creado hace más de un año*, y me ha resultado curioso releer a algunos foreros extendiendo en el ambiente esa sensación de premura similar a la clásica de las inmos _"corra, corra... compre ahora que aluego no podrá...", "que me lo quitan de las manos...", "pues usté verá lo que hace, el piso mañana estará más caro..."_. *Lo único cierto es que un año después de la creación del hilo y seis meses después del agobio por la subida que iba a joder las inversiones, la plata está más barata*. ¿Que el boom de la plata llegará en octubre? Genial, pues en octubre ganaré dinero.
> 
> *Este foro en el año y medio largo que llevo frecuentándolo me ha enseñado muchas cosas en materia económica*, y una de ellas es la de tomar distancia y verlo todo con cierta perspectiva, ultimatums angustiosos incluídos.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿por qué esa actitud a la defensiva? ¿qué te hace pensar que tengo algo en contra de la plata si yo mismo compré en su momento en porcentaje superior al oro?



Jajajajajajajajajajajajaja...Menudo Payaso.

*OWNED #1:* El hilo tiene bastante menos de un año, ya que se abrió en el mes de noviembre pasado. Lo que ocurre es que las fechas, en los posts, siguen el modelo estadounidense, en las que se pone en primer lugar el mes, luego el dia y posteriormente el año.

Payaso, el hilo se inició el cinco de noviembre de 2008, y no el once de mayo de 2008. Menuda cagada...aunque te disculpamos por "retarded".

*OWNED #2*: Si los foreros miran el Historical Silver London Fix podrán observar que el dia 05-11-2008 la plata tuvo un precio de 10,28 $/oz. y que el dia 26-06-2009 fue de 14,26 $/ oz. 
O sea, que *el incremento ha sido de casi el 40%*! Menudo genio de las finanzas...no si el chaval no es que no lo intente, el problema es que es muy cortito, jajajajajajajajajaja.

*OWNED #3* ¿CÓMO COÑO PUEDES DECIR QUE EL FORO TE HA ENSEÑADO MUCHO EN MATERIA ECONÓMICA?...SI NO TIENES NI PUTA IDEA, jajajajajaja.
Qué poca vergüenza tienes, en vez de reconocer y aceptar que mi consejo fue muy acertado...te dedicas a vomitar sandeces sin tener ni la más remota idea.

Venga, a releerse todos los hilos de los metales, y varias veces...que no te enteras de la misa ni la mitad.


----------



## tiogilito888 (28 Jun 2009)

*JAJAJAJAJA...aún me estoy riendo. Si Akita vuelve a dar algún consejo más en materia económica en su vida, es que no tiene dignidad.*


*EDITO: ...y quien siga sus consejos, no tiene cerebro.*


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Jun 2009)

Pues, TioG, no sé de qué se ríe tanto. 

Está a la vista de todo el mundo que los Eagles y otras monedas bullion están más baratas que desde cuando abrío el hilo (a pesar de que haya subido el spot de la plata, o el London Fix si lo prefiere...). 

Algo falla en su teoría...no se ria tanto y haga autocrítica....y exprese su opinión sin faltar. Los insultos sobran, y más a un forero valiosos como Akita. Es inegable que en los primeros posts mete prisa a la gente ("Próximo boom")


----------



## tiogilito888 (28 Jun 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pues, TioG, no sé de qué se ríe tanto.
> 
> Está a la vista de todo el mundo que los Eagles y otras monedas bullion están más baratas que desde cuando abrío el hilo (a pesar de que haya subido el spot de la plata, o el London Fix si lo prefiere...).
> 
> Algo falla en su teoría...no se ria tanto y haga autocrítica....y exprese su opinión sin faltar. Los insultos sobran, y más a un forero valiosos como Akita. Es inegable que en los primeros posts mete prisa a la gente ("Próximo boom")



Aprenda primero a escribir...antes de decir a los demás cómo tienen que actuar.

Tengo un compromiso con los foreros...les escribiré en su momento un post sobre bullions, señoreajes, "premiums" y márgenes de los "major dealers". Pero lo haré por ellos, no por usted.

Parece que Vd. tiene tan poca vergüenza como Akita...no sé cómo puede defender su supina ignorancia sobre los metales.

No se preocupe...que ya rebatiré adecuadamente la cizaña y la porquería que mete, para no reconocer abiertamente que la plata ha evolucionado más que el oro. Habrá estopa para todos.


----------



## Akita (28 Jun 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Jajajajajajajajajajajajaja...Menudo Payaso.
> 
> *OWNED #1:* El hilo tiene bastante menos de un año, ya que se abrió en el mes de noviembre pasado. Lo que ocurre es que las fechas, en los posts, siguen el modelo estadounidense, en las que se pone en primer lugar el mes, luego el dia y posteriormente el año.
> 
> ...



Joder, casi me siento como Papá Noel, me da la impresión de éste, Tiogilito, ha sido su mejor logro personal de toda la semana, se le nota tan feliz... Me alegro de que mis owneds, como en su momento los de jra, sirvan para hacer feliz a la gente. No deja de ser filantropía involuntaria. Aún así he de presentar alguna objeción a los combowneds, creo que ha querido usted estirarlos en demasía:

OWNED 1.- Owned absoluto e incontestable; he pensado que el hilo se creo en mayo confundiendo el formato de las fechas. No llega a limites jodetehamiltonianos, pero entiendo que lo disfrute después de tantos palos recibidos en este foro. Que usted por aquí se ha llevado más hostias que Bartolín. Esta alegría se la merece, claro que sí.

OWNED 2.- Este owned, sin pretender sustraerme de él, es matizable. A lo que yo me refería, básicamente, es al precio al cual podíamos los foreros adquirir las monedas de plata en noviembre (que no junio), superior al precio al las podemos comprar ahora. Ése era, de hecho, el contexto en el que mi comentario estaba situado. Lo de referirme a que el precio de la plata ha bajado ha sido una cagada, qué duda cabe, pero el owned, aun así, *adolece* de falta de punch.

Es decir, usted nos anuncia un boom de la plata, muestra (y expande) nerviosismo y contrariedad ante el disparo del precio porque _no ha completado su inversión y esto va p'arriba..._ y resulta que siete meses después se pueden comprar esas mismas monedas a un precio más asequible. Parece evidente que los consejos a los foreros induciendo a la compra inminente (_compren, compren... que aluego no podrán_) y a cerrar urgentemente los proyectos de inversión basados en la plata han sido, en el mejor de los casos, fallidos. El forero que no le hubiese hecho ni puto caso y decidiese comprar ahora, se habría ahorrado unos céntimos por moneda. 

OWNED 3.- Venga, estaba usted necesitado de estas cosas tras sus erráticos últimos meses en el foro, pero esto ya es querer alargar un poco el chicle. Su consejo no fue valioso porque hoy me saldría mi inversión en plata más económica. Me hubiese hecho perder dinero. ¿Que no lo entiende?

El boom sigue a la espera. ¿Será en octubre?


----------



## tiogilito888 (28 Jun 2009)

Akita dijo:


> Joder, casi me siento como Papá Noel, me da la impresión de éste, Tiogilito, ha sido su mejor logro personal de toda la semana, se le nota tan feliz... Me alegro de que mis owneds, como en su momento los de jra, sirvan para hacer feliz a la gente. No deja de ser filantropía involuntaria. Aún así he de presentar alguna objeción a los combowneds, creo que ha querido usted estirarlos en demasía:
> 
> OWNED 1.- Owned absoluto e incontestable; he pensado que el hilo se creo en mayo confundiendo el formato de las fechas. No llega a limites jodetehamiltonianos, pero entiendo que lo disfrute después de tantos palos recibidos en este foro. Que usted por aquí se ha llevado más hostias que Bartolín. Esta alegría se la merece, claro que sí.
> 
> ...



Jajajajajajajaja...

Ahora va de Papá Noel...a usted le va mucho mejor la indumentaria de Charlie Rivel.

La plata llegó a subir más de un 40%...y si mi consejo no fue valioso es porque con su ignorancia económica no lo supo aprovechar.

Lo que yo pronostique fue el incremento en la plata...y se cumplió. Yo no dije necesaria y UNICAMENTE que debían comprar monedas con premiums elevados y además con el IVA...aunque incluso comprando estas monedas la inversión PUEDE SER EXCELENTE, dentro de un tiempo.

Si usted, debido a su desconocimiento no invirtió en:

- Silver pools.
- Silver trusts.
- Silver ETF´s.
- Acciones de compañías mineras (principalmente de las bolsas de Nueva York, Toronto y Vancouver, en los que los incrementos medios han superado el 250% en el sector de las minas de plata y minas polimetálicas de metales preciosos).
- Lingotes en bruto.
- Futuros en plata.
- Opciones en plata.
-...o si quiere algo más castizo y patrio: Paquillos de 100 pesetas (evidentemente se han incrementado un 30%, algo menos que la plata porque también el euro ha subido respecto al US$.) .

Si no invirtió en estos productos...pues jódase. Ya que en vez de aprender, siempre ha querido ir de listo...y así le ha ido. Ojo, y no se preocupe...que ganará dinero con sus moneditas.

Precisamente Segundaresidencia y yo, fuimos los foreros que defendimos con mayor énfasis la compra de los paquillos por su bajísimo y/o nulo premium. Ahora nuestras monedas valen, como poco, un 30% más que en la época en que se abrió el hilo...y a quien le sepa mal, pues que se joda.

Hubo algún forero listillo que hablaba de chatarra y mierdaplata para todas las monedas que no fueran de ley .999...pero ahora la han cagado. Ya que las monedas que tienen las compraron con altos premiums...mientras que nuestros paquillos se han convertido en una excelente inversión.

Pero resulta que foreros como usted y Monsterspeculator les encanta dar la vuelta a la tortilla para no reconocer los fracasos propios y los éxitos ajenos.

La plata subió un 40%, eso es innegable. Que a Vds. les faltaron cojones y/o los conocimientos para invertir en el subyacente...pues ese ni es el problema ni es la responsabilidad de Tiogilito888.

Que no compraron paquillos y hacían escarnio de ellos...pues ése es su problema.

Que sólo saben comprar monedas y no invertir de otras formas más arriesgadas pero a la vez potencialmente rentables...es su problema.

Yo he recomendado SIEMPRE diversificar, y no invertir todos los huevos en la misma cesta...teniendo en cuenta que nunca deje de ver el excelente potencial de la plata con los precios de noviembre del año pasado.

Joder...la plata en mínimos estuvo en 8,92 $/oz., sin duda una ocasión histórica para invertir en activos tangibles que nunca perderán todo su valor y que tienen altísimos potenciales.

Así que no haga más el ridículo...no diga que mis consejos le hubieran hecho perder dinero...DIGA QUE LE HUBIERAN HECHO GANAR MUCHO DINERO SI HUBIERA TENIDO HUEVOS Y LA MODESTIA PARA APRENDER DE QUIEN SABE BASTANTE MÁS QUE USTED.

Si quiere le digo qué le hubiera hecho perder dinero: comprar oro a 25.000 euros el kilo, cuando ahora está a 21.400 euros.

Pero claro eso no lo reconocerán ni usted ni el vendemonedas con el que está compinchado, ya que él se gana las habichuelas colocando monedas. Sí ese mismo que hablaba de la mierdaplata, cuando él recomendaba las onzas puras como mejor inversión a los paquillos.

Y por último...yo sí he dicho a los foreros que compren monedas, pero cuando uno invierte unos cientos de eurillos en plata no les puedo asesorar que inviertan en mini futuros de plata del Chicago Board of Trade. De hecho, siempre dije -mis posts lo atestiguan- que si uno tan sólo puede invertir 10 euros a la semana en plata, que se compre dos paquillos.

Sé que a usted y a su compinche, les causo mucha rabia. Lo sé. Sé que me la tienen reservada, y que no pierden ocasión para increparme. Pues jódanse.

Si no han ganado dinero con la plata...pues mejor.
Si no han sabido invertir...pues mejor.
Si no saben interpretar mis comentarios...pues mejor.
Si no aprovechan mis conocimientos...pues mejor.

Pero no me echen la culpa de sus fracasos y su manifiesta mediocridad, por favor.

¿O acaso creían que cuando decía que mis inversiones estaban inconclusas era porque me faltaba 200 maples de plata para completar mi cupo?. Jajajajajajajajaja, pedazo de gilipollas perdedores y desinformadores.

PS.- Al resto de foreros: los insultillos que pongo a estos capulletes, se los merecen con creces. En vez de reconocer mis aciertos, intentan esconder sus fracasos, pero mintiendo y desinformando.

PS II.- Respecto a haber recibido más hostias que Bartolín...pues mire yo soy un hombre bregado en mil batallas y pese a las cicatrices conservo todos los miembros. Todas las luchas en las que he estado inmerso han forjado mi caracter actual y, en el fondo, han merecido la pena.

¿ A quién cree usted que harán caso los foreros en materia de inversiones metalíferas, a un ente como Akita o a otro como Tiogilito888?. Yo tengo claro que no hay color. Que el foro decida libremente.

Usted todavía tiene que aprender a ser un hombre y no el mierdecilla que es al no reconocer que tuve razón en mi pronóstico. Si no lo supo aprovechar es por su supina ignorancia en este tipo de inversiones...pero lo que no puede es intentar mitigar su estrepitoso fracaso llorando por los rincones porque sus moneditas no han subido.

Venga, no sea un mierda...total para lo que debe tener invertido...miseria y compañía.

PS III.-Por favor, no hagan casos a foreros como Akita en esta materia ya que no tiene ni puta idea. O si se lo hacen: "you enter at your own risk".


----------



## Deudor (28 Jun 2009)

No olviden que habemos muchos foreros cuya inversión argentífera es un seguro pre-madmax. Con lo que esto de la revalorización..... nos la suda un poco.
Yo duermo un poco más tranquio ahora, suba o baje la plata.


----------



## elnida (28 Jun 2009)

Cierto es que la plata en los mercados ha subido desde que se inició el post.. yo diferenciaría entre invertir en mercados (inversión de capital y especulativa, basada en papelitos) e inversión en el mismo subyacente, que además tiene una visión más de supervivencia, aunque finalmente a mi entender no es más que una apuesta de inversión contra el dinero fiat y su posible derrumbe. Creo que a la hora de invertir hay que tomarse siu tiempo, aprender, estudiar y luego diversificar si es posible. Todo tiene su ámbito, su lugar y sobre todo , su tiempo.


----------



## hugolp (28 Jun 2009)

Akita dijo:


> No creo que vayas a poder degustar demasiado, ni en un sentido ni en otro, básicamente porque de mi anterior post lo único que puedes extraer son constataciones de hechos. He repasado las primeras páginas del hilo, creado hace más de un año, y me ha resultado curioso releer a algunos foreros extendiendo en el ambiente esa sensación de premura similar a la clásica de las inmos _"corra, corra... compre ahora que aluego no podrá...", "que me lo quitan de las manos...", "pues usté verá lo que hace, el piso mañana estará más caro..."_. Lo único cierto es que un año después de la creación del hilo y seis meses después del agobio por la subida que iba a joder las inversiones, la plata está más barata. ¿Que el boom de la plata llegará en octubre? Genial, pues en octubre ganaré dinero.
> 
> Este foro en el año y medio largo que llevo frecuentándolo me ha enseñado muchas cosas en materia económica, y una de ellas es la de tomar distancia y verlo todo con cierta perspectiva, ultimatums angustiosos incluídos.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿por qué esa actitud a la defensiva? ¿qué te hace pensar que tengo algo en contra de la plata si yo mismo compré en su momento en porcentaje superior al oro?



Si, supongo que he malinterpretado su post. Tienes que tener en cuenta que estamos bastante hasta los cojones de trolles en los hilos de metales y he pensado que eras uno. Han sido muy muy pesados y acabas un poco quemado. Tu post es muy parecido a los de los trolles, si quieres una recomendacion (y si no la quieres pues nada) intenta la proxima vez no escribir parecido a como lo hacen los trolles, porque sino nos vamos a confundir.


----------



## segundaresidencia (28 Jun 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Precisamente Segundaresidencia y yo, fuimos los foreros que defendimos con mayor énfasis la compra de los paquillos por su bajísimo y/o nulo premium. Ahora nuestras monedas valen, como poco, un 30% más que en la época en que se abrió el hilo...y a quien le sepa mal, pues que se joda.



yo desde luego he comprado muchisimos, ahora mismo no tengo los que quisiera, eso si, me he estado hinchando a comprar plata por debajo de spot (o muy cerca)sin haber ido a la universidad de "kanfort" o "membrich" he sabido como comprar plata muy barata¿me arrepiento? no ,nunca,solo me arrepiento de lo que no he hecho, no de lo que hice, aunque no suba me da igual, lo he comprado con un dinero que no me hace falta y me da igual si sube o si baja.
yo casi todos los findes me escapo a dar una vuelta por el centro , me voy con pasta por si veo algo que me interese, y si veo las monedas de franco a buen precio, no dudo en comprarlas.
aqui se las denostó,porque son relativamente faciles de conseguir si vives en madrid y a un precio relativamente bueno, y como hay algun señor que vive de esto, vió como se le jodia el chiringuito ,por eso las tiraba por tierra,pero nada mas, ahora el "kryptolisto-clavicular de los bancos" esta calladito,porque el oro esta bajando mucho y su cargamento de oro le costó mucho mas caro que lo que cotiza ahora el oro(es mi opinion), cuando haya subidas de oro le escucharemos cacarear otra vez:.
por cierto, igual que hice hace un tiempo (y acerté)otra teoria; el oro creo que en tres meses va a estar igual o mas bajo que ahora mismo,ya se que los hilos los reflota el diablo, pero bueno,me arriesgo

pd me alegro que tiogilito vuelva a escribir sobre monedas, es la voz mas autorizada de este foro para hacerlo, es un sentimiento doble porque tambien me jode que el kryptolisto aprenda,luego hace parecer que lo sabia de toda la vida


----------



## zipote_ca (28 Jun 2009)

¡Es que ¡ a quien se le ocurre , mira que no poner la fecha para comprar y para vender.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Jun 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Jajajajajajajaja...
> 
> Ahora va de Papá Noel...a usted *le va mucho mejor la indumentaria de Charlie Rivel.*
> 
> ...




No puedo más que recriminar de nuevo a TioG que nos insulte sin ninguna razón. Esta visto que donde faltan argumentos sobran insultos. El mayor argumento que nos esgrime es bastante patético...es de índole ortográfico... (no se preocupe que si me dirigiese a alguien importante prestaría atención a la ortografía...)

TioG me acusa de desinformación (??). Que diga donde y cuando. Sin embargo él ha recomendado (y vendido) pakillos. También Eagles y monedas bullion con un sobreprecio importante. Ahora nos dice que los pakillos se han revalorizado un 30%...MIre...y una mierda. Diga usted en que tienda compran los pakillos más caros de los que usted los vendió (entorno a los 6 euros le recuerdo...mucho más de los 4,50 que se encuentran en la calle). EN NINGÚN SITIO LOS COMPRAN A ESE PRECIO. ¿Y por qué? Pues muy simple, ya lo expliqué hace bastante tiempo, ha sido subir el spot e inmediatamente bajar el overspot de las monedas. Los pakillos y otra morralla de plata se ha quedado igual, y se pueden comprar por debajo del spot sin problema.

Hagamos memoria. La gran cólera de TioG hacia mi persona empieza aquel día en que recuerdo que cuando el spot de la plata estaba en máximos a principios de los 80, los pakillos (del montón) no se vendíeron JAMÁS por más de un 70% del spot. El autoproclamado "experto" de la plata se olvida siempre de contar detalles importantes...Curioso, curioso,...Para que luego ande acusando a los demás de desinformación. 

POR ELLO, los que realmente han ganado con la subida del oro y de la plata en estos últimos meses son aquellos que han comprado oro próximo al spot y pueden revenderlo ahora próximo al spot. Mis inversiones en oro y la de muchos foreros han sido muy rentables en estos últimos meses. Y no es una fantasía como la de los pakillos. Pueden revender su oro con beneficio limpio contante y sonante...Claro que esto no es el caso que nos comenta TioG de aquel que ha comprado lingotes en RoboDirect...

Cuando sepa donde compran los pakillos por encima de 6 euros nos lo cuenta, TioG. Mientras tanto callese porque lo que recomendó a los foreros (comprar pakillos entre otras mierdamonedas) ha sido ruinoso. No han notado la subida de la plata y siguen palmando pasta debido al spread increible de compraventa de los numismáticos (las últimas noticias es que los pakillos, buscando, uno consigue venderlos a 3,40..). 


Mientras tanto, TioG, aprenda algo de modestia. Le sobra soberbia, da vergüenza ajena, se piensa que lo sabe todo y así le va. No basta con proclamar que los demás no tienen ni puta idea y usted lo sabe todo. Demuéstrelo y deje que otros lo digan (a ser posible con más credibilidad que nuestro querido secondhome...). 

Sin embargo los hechos demuestran que usted o no sabe lo que pretende (o peor...es un desinformador). En todo caso está claro que pretende pasar por un gurú de la plata...pero está a años luz de ser nadie pues ha demostrado sobradamente que no entiende lo más básico de la dinámica financiera que mueven los mercados.


----------



## segundaresidencia (28 Jun 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Sin embargo los hechos demuestran que usted o no sabe lo que pretende (o peor...es un desinformador). En todo caso está claro que pretende pasar por un gurú de la plata...pero está a años luz de ser nadie pues ha demostrado sobradamente que no entiende lo más básico de la dinámica financiera que mueven los mercados.



monsterspeculator,bajo mi punto de vista y es solo mi opinion personal, creo que tratas de "espantar" a tiogilito de este foro(puedo equivocarme y lo que afirmo no sea cierto)
tiogilito es una persona a la que da gusto leer, se le ve pasion por lo que nos cuenta de numismática, de la que yo estoy ansioso de empaparme de sus conocimientos que tan gustosamente se brinda a compartir.
deberias de agradecerle mucho lo que te ha enseñado,no te lo tomes como un ataque personal contra tu persona, creo que pocas veces me e dirijido a ti tan en serio como ahora.
¿tu vendes monedas? pues me parece muy bien si es asi, pero eso no significa que tu puedas ser el único que lo haga,me gustaria que entendieses que puede hacerlo mas gente.
no me acuerdo que filosofo decia que "pobre del aprendiz que no supere a su maestro", creo que en tu caso te has tomado las cosas muy deprisa y aun nos queda bastante por aprender,tanto a ti como a mi.
en la vida hay que ir con cierto grado de humildad, el problema de los que saben es cuando se creen que ya nadie puede enseñarles mas, de todo el mundo se pude sacar algo positivo.
es como el forero votin, todo el mundo se mete con el , pero entre lineas se pueden sacar cosas muy buenas de el, y hay gente que ni lo lee,ellos se lo pierden
un saludo

EDITO; YA PARECE QUE SE HAN CHIVADO DEL TIOGILITO, ¿QUIEN SERA?? ¿EL DE SIEMPRE??.
YO LO TENGO CLARO,LO QUOTEAN Y ¿LO REPORTAN?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Jun 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> monsterspeculator,bajo mi punto de vista y es solo mi opinion personal, creo que tratas de "espantar" a tiogilito de este foro(puedo equivocarme y lo que afirmo no sea cierto)
> tiogilito es una persona a la que da gusto leer, se le ve pasion por lo que nos cuenta de numismática, de la que yo estoy ansioso de empaparme de sus conocimientos que tan gustosamente se brinda a compartir.
> deberias de agradecerle mucho lo que te ha enseñado,no te lo tomes como un ataque personal contra tu persona, creo que pocas veces me e dirijido a ti tan en serio como ahora.
> ¿tu vendes monedas? pues me parece muy bien si es asi, pero eso no significa que tu puedas ser el único que lo haga,me gustaria que entendieses que puede hacerlo mas gente.
> ...




Si TioGilito tiene aportaciones interesantes que hacer serán bienvenidas por todos. No creo que nadie tenga nada en contra de ello. A mi personalmente no me ha enseñado nada fuera de algunos posts de numismática, que me interesa de forma bastante lateral (esencialmente me interesa saber lo que puede tener premium numismático para alejarme de ello...)

Sobran los insultos, y las crisis de guruismo patético y de acusar a los demás de niputaideismo (cuando se lo debería aplicar él mismo) a las que nos tiene acostumbrados.

Todas las opiniones y los puntos de vista divergentes son bienvenidos en el foro. Pero no es de recibo insultar a los demás cuando ponen objeciones serias y demuestran que lo que dice el autoproclamado gurú es falso. 


*Tú que te interesas al mercado de pakillos seguro que nos sabes decir donde los compran por más de 6 euros. Todo lo demás sobra.
*


----------



## Monsterdesinformador (29 Jun 2009)

*Monsterdesinformaciones y apuesta.*

*MONSTERDESINFORMACIÓN #1*: *La primera es decir que Vd. tiene oro y plata como seguro. Eso es absolutamente falso. Los metales preciosos que tenga son su capital circulante*, con el que se gana la vida. Luego a usted en el fondo se la repampinfla que el oro o la plata suben o bajen, ya que no es más que un mero intermediario y a veces tendrá oro, y a veces dinero de papel...hasta que vuelva a comprar más oro para revenderlo. Evidentemente si el oro sube, tendrá más ventas...pero si baja, recomprará más barato.

*MONSTERDESINFORMACIÓN #2: Siempre ha puesto a los paquillos el precio que le ha dado la gana*. En ocasiones se podían encontrar a espuertas a 3 euros (evidentemente era falso). Y en otras resultaba que tenía que "exprimir" a un comerciante pasamonedas -como lo es usted- para sacarlas a 4,5 euros.

Actualmente dice que se pueden conseguir a precio de mercado y todas las que se deseen a 4,5 euros. Eso es absolutamente falso, ya que a precio de spot, ya valen 4,9 euros. Quizá alguien quiera liquidar algunas piezas...pero es imposible hacer un pedido importante a un precio del 10% por debajo del spot.

Quien compró paquillos hace unos meses al precio del spot, ahora, a precio del spot, ha ganado un 30%, eso es impepinable. Y siento que les joda mucho a algunos.

Estoy hablando de un pedido importante, si que veo posible que vaya merodeando los puestos de la Plaza Mayor, y algún comerciante, para sacarse a la mosca cojonera de encima prefiera vender muy barato para que no incordie o acostumbre mal al resto de clientes.

*MONSTERDESINFORMACION #3*: Como usted no entiende de monedas, todas *las monedas que no sean de plata con una ley mínima de 900 milésimas son chatarra o mierdaplata*. Eso no se debería decir a los foreros...pero claro para Vd. es más fácil comprar y vender bullion, que aprender numismática.

Quizá las pesetas y los pesetones de plata...que ahora están a precio de auténtico escándalo por lo baratos que son, sean una excelente inversión: pero eso usted nunca lo dirá, ya que es un mercado que no domina...bueno estoy siendo demasiado generoso, apenas sabe nada del mismo.

*MONSTERDESINFORMACIÓN #4: Como usted no entiende de monedas, llegó a decir que entre una moneda de plata bullion y otra apenas hay diferencias*. O sea, que comentó que entre una Filarmónica de plata y un Panda es prácticamente lo mismo, pues tienen la misma cantida de plata. Evidentemente eso sólo lo puede decir alguien que no tiene ni remota idea -aunque le pueda joder leerlo- ya que no tiene en cuenta los potenciales clientes nacionales, los coleccionistas de pandas desde hace más de 20 años, o la elaboración específica de la moneda, los coleccionistas de monedas de animales, etc...

La táctica de como no sé hablo de lo que me da la gana le ha salido rana en este foro, ya que hay alguien en este foro que le deja con el culo al aire.

Cuando habla que las monedas de plata bullion han bajado, no habla de los Pandas o los Canguros, ¿verdad?. Sólo habla de lo que a usted le interesa.

*MONSTERDESINFORMACIÓN #5*: *El precio máximo de los paquillos llegó en su venta máxima a PARTICULARES a 1350 pesetas*, cuando la plata estaba en su máximo histórico. Los profesionales no los compraron a este precio, pero yo conozco a alguien que los llegó a pagar a 1300 pesetas porque los tenía "colocados" a un particular.

Ya sabemos que en el mercado de plata físico no se pagó el máximo intradía de la cotización de la plata: usted no ha descubierto la sopa de ajo. Pero coño...es que llego a casi 54 $/oz. intradía. Incluso sin llegar a un precio de la totalidad de la cotización, los beneficios fueron escandalosos.

*Dice usted que yo tuve animadversión ante usted cuando expresó que no se pagó más del 70% del spot de la plata. Eso no es verdad*...si no hay apenas diferencias, en lo que decimos. Si la onza llegó a valer más de 50 $ y un paquillo son 15,2 gramos de plata puta (0,488 oz), pues aproximadamente un paquillo a precio de spot eran 25 $. Si a esos 25 dólares le contabilizamos tan sólo un 70%, dan un importe de 17,5 $ por paquillo del año 1980: o sea, que no difiere apenas en nada una cifra de la otra. Creo recordar que por aquella época fue un auténtico shock el día que el dólar de EE.UU. llegó a más de 100 pesetas.

*Luego: que los particulares COMO TOPE llegaron a pagar 1350 pesetas por los paquillos, es cierto (ojo, no digo que TODOS lo pagaran).

Que se pagaba un 70% sobre el máximo intradía del spot, pues también puede ser cierto. No digo que no.*
*Pero la verdad, toda la verdad y nada más que la verdad, del porqué de nuestros enfrentamientos radica en:

- Yo me puse a vender monedas al foro en un hilo que Vd. creó.
- Yo no le brindé mi apoyo cuando Vd. quería machacar a Segundaresidencia.*

*MONSTERDESINFORMACION #6: Continuamente citar los precios de los demás y omitir interesadamente los propios*. Tiogilito sí vendío paquillos a 6 euros...pero nunca cantidades importantes. El trámite de publicidad para la venta, aceptar el encargo, hacer el paquete e ir a la cola de Correos o del mensajero, bien valía el escasísimo margen que ganaba...si lo ganaba.

Los foreros ya saben que Tiogilito tiene -entre otras forma de invertir en plata- mucha plata física. Y Tiogilito la está comprando desde hace algunos años, a medida que recibe dinero de otras inversiones. La plata la pagó a precio de mercado: a veces más y a veces menos, depende de quién te vende, qué te vende, la cotización euro-dólar, la existencia de mercancía en el mercado, etc...

Pero una parte de la mercancía en plata la compró en 2007 cuando la plata llegó casi a 410 euros el kilo en el spot...y apenas había mercancía en el mercado. Luego yo pagué por algunos paquillos en 2007 algo más de 6 euros. Dentro del conjunto de su patrimonio platífero, no es una parte excesivamente importante, pero ahí está. Obviamente, luego ha seguido adquiriendo a precios más baratos.

Luego usted pintaba a Tiogilito como a un timador o a un trilero...cuando tan sólo recuperaba CASI toda la inversión realizada. Evidentemente a usted no le banearon por sus insultos, ya que Tiogilito no es persona de chivar al profe como otros.

Tiogilito no forzó nunca a nadie a comprar monedas. Quien lo hizo fue mayorcito. Y en ningún caso abusó en los precios.

Usted además, hizo un gesto poco caballeroso, como insultarle de trilero...cuando el tiempo que destinaba le brindaba un sueldo inferior con todo el tiempo empleado al que gana una señora de la limpieza. Piense que su situación no es comparable...Tiogilito no se dedico a pasar monedas, y en su actividad profesional gana infinitamente más dinero que con las piezas de plata. Creo que es muy injusto que compare el valor de su tiempo con el del Tiogilito: él ya triunfó hace mucho tiempo, y no pasa monedas como medio de vida.

Cuando abrío este hilo se cargó todavía con más plata -y no sólo monedas, sino inversiones algo más complejas que no merece la pena citar en un hilo en el que los detractores parecen tener más fuerza que los simpatizantes-...y va a seguir haciéndolo a estos precios.

*MONSTERDESINFORMACIÓN #7: La Kryptonita de los bancos*. Supongo que es un tema que desde la distancia, le debe causar vergüenza. A Tiogilito me causa mucha vergüenza ajena. Usted no es que esté en contra del sistema financiero actual...sino que se vale del mismo como perfecta excusa para colocar su mercancia.

Si el sistema futuro del dinero ha de funcionar enviándole a usted MP, lo llevamos claro. Preferimos el sistema actual, entonces.

A usted, que la gente aprenda del sector aurífero o argentífero no le gusta. Lo que prefiere es ser usted el eje por el que orbiten las inversiones ajenas. Que le compren a Vd. y que una vez tengan ese género y lo quieran vender, que sea Vd. quien lo vuelva a recolocar. Evidentemente, usted lo reviste de "HONESTIDAD"...cuando yo tan sólo veo que actúa como un doble comisionista.

Por eso tantos MP...para que la gente no esté completamente al loro de los precios. Mucho publicar los precios de los demás y poco los propios.

*MONSTERDESINFORMACIÓN #8.- Engarzando con el hilo anterior...¿por qué cojones SIEMPRE CUANDO PONE LOS PRECIOS DE COMPRA SON LOS DE PROFESIONALES? ¿ACASO NO HAY OTROS POSIBLES CLIENTES?*Evidentemente Monsterspeculator quiere que le compren a él...y que cuando los clientes vendan el género, éste vuelva a pasar por sus zarpitas.

Así no hace falta tener oro o plata...sino que tan sólo conservar una red clientelar que son los que se juegan los cuartos...aunque él sin arriesgar puede ganar proporcionalmente muchísimo más que ellos.

Por eso SIEMPRE habla mal de EBAY. Siempre hay excusas peregrinas...como el tiempo que se pierde en ir a Correos. Pero no dirá, por ejemplo lo bien que se llegan a pagar las monedas de plata en internet...

Personalmente he visto bastantes paquillos por los que se ha pagado en Ebay más de 6 euros...pero claro, por cojones, cuando queramos vender hemos de ir a un pasamonedas a que nos pague 4,3 euros.

Pues no Monster, no...si queremos negociar con metales preciosos nos hemos de hacer todos mayorcitos, y no necesariamente deberemos pasar siempre por los pasamonedas.

*MONSTERDESINFORMACIÓN #9:* Esta es especialmente sangrante. Copio y pego del comentario pretérito de Monsterspeculator:

"POR ELLO, los que realmente han ganado con la subida del oro y de la plata en estos últimos meses son aquellos que han comprado oro próximo al spot y pueden revenderlo ahora próximo al spot".

*Es absolutamente vergonzoso. Hace algunas semanas -los foreros lo pueden mirar en www.kitco.com-, el oro estaba en euros a más de 25.000 euros el kilogramo, y ahora está a 21.376 €. Luego quien haya comprado oro a precio de spot (sin contar premium sobre el spot ni Monstercomisión) está palmando casi 4.000 eurazos por kilo*. Y ello suponiendo que lo pague a precio de spot...que probablemente algunas monedas -no necesariamente todas- las pague a menos.

O sea, que lejos de ganar, a palmar. Si estos foreros hubieran comprado paquillos y los vendieran en Ebay, si que ganarían pasta. Pero en este caso, quien compró a estos precios o a palmar, o a esperar.

*MONSTERDESINFORMACIÓN #10.- GARANTÍA DE PROGRAMA DE RECOMPRA*. Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja...Esta sí que es buenísima. Quería machacar al pobre forero Segundaresidencia escribiendo si los paquillos de este amable forero tenían: certificado, factura y garantía de un programa de recompra.

Esto es un absoluto insulto a la inteligencia del foro. O sea, que TODO EL ORO QUE VENDE MONSTER TIENE GARANTIZADA LA RECOMPRA. Vamos, no me jodas. O sea, que si Monster vende, por ejemplo 50 kilos al año...tiene la suma de 21.376 x 50 = 1.068.800 € para recomprar ese oro...jajajajajajajaja, ni harto de vino.

*Cuando habla de programa de recompra, en realidad, como buen comisionista, es un programa de RECOLOCACIÓN*. O sea, que el oro del que se quiere desprender un cliente, se le recoloca a otro. Sin más. Así hay doble comisión, en la compra y en la venta...sin colocar ni un sólo euro de su bolsillo. Realmente aquí está el "quid" de la cuestión. Monster apenas tiene dinero para operar en un mercado tan ávido de dinero para hacer negocios en serio.

Les aseguro que tener cien mil o doscientos mil eurillos en este negocio es pura miseria. Para que se hagan una idea, un litro de oro, o sea un lingote macizo del volumen de un tetrabrik de 1 litro vale a precio de mercado más de 412.000 euros. 

Luego la garantía de recompra es tan sólo un "bluff":

- Seguro que a los que estén palmando pasta no les recompra el oro por lo que pagaron más su comisión. Ahora, algunos de sus clientes, como es lógico estarán palmando pasta. Ojo, y no digo que sea por culpa suya. El mercado es así y todos somos mayorcitos.

- A mí, si no me lo garantiza una compañía de seguros de reconocido prestigio y solvencia, que a su vez tenga asegurado ese riesgo en una compañía de reaseguros...pues no me va a convencer. Si yo le compro a Monster 100 kilos de oro, y éste bajara un 30%...¿quien pondría los más de 640.000 euros que palmaría? Evidentemente nadie. Para vender oro no hace falta venir con milongas, ni insultar a la inteligencia de nadie.

Entonces, hablemos mejor de servicio de "recolocación", evidentemente de forma lucrativa.

Como triste colofón a este punto, si algún forero compró en máximos anuales, que utilice la dichosa "garantía"...y se llevará una desagradable sorpresa. Obviamente, si le compró una moneda de 20 FF. pues Monster pondría la diferencia de su bolsillo para hacerme quedar mal; pero como sea un pedido importante...pues habrá pringado unos miles de eurillos.

*MONSTERDESINFORMACIÓN #11.-* Tema del paladio. Yo anuncié que entre la plata, los platínidos y el oro, al metal que le veía menos recorrido era al oro. Evidentemente el tiempo me está dando la razón. El platino llegó a estar a un ratio 1:1 con el oro, y ahora está a 0,78 a 1.

Sí se puede comprar platino, paladio y rodio (el resto de platínidos tienen una aplicación eminenentemente industrial)...PERO OJO, SOLO COMPREN ESTOS METALES SI ESTÁN BIEN INFORMADOS.

*El paladio se puede comprar SIEMPRE Y CUANDO ESTÉ POR DEBAJO DEL SPOT*.

Si los foreros pagan:

- El precio del spot + el IVA (16% en España) + la comisión de Monster...pues probablemente palmarán mucha pasta si venden la moneda de forma inmediata. Lo siento pero es así de crudo.

Miren, si yo comprara paladio, pagaría el spot -10%...y sin IVA ni pollas. Si no aceptan ese precio yo no compraría. ¿Y por qué? Pues muy fácil: el paladio es mucho menos conocido, no se lo podrán colocar a cualquiera, sino precisamente a un profesional (numismático, joyero, pasamonedas, inversor avezado...) y éste les apretará el precio de compra si desean su reventa.

Luego si no saben esto es porque están malinformados. Si han de comprar paladio en España...pues les diría que la forma física no sea probablemente la más interesante.

Si compran un Maple de plata y lo venden por internet, incluso pueden ganar algún eurillo. Pero en el paladio...lo más probable es que palmen. De hecho, si son particulares, el IVA se lo comerán con patatas.

Pero cuando uno se gana los garbanzos vendiendo monedas no les avisará de esto...hay que vender, lo que sea y a quien sea, aunque compren mal.

Cuando en vez de exponer todo esto, Monsterspeculator lo único que desea es colocar monedas por MP...pues qué quieren que les diga, la verdad, yo lo considero desinformación. Evidentemente no habla claro. No quiere que aprenda -de precios, ya que de monedas, algunos de ustedes le dan mil vueltas- y tampoco quiere que sepan quienes son sus clientes para que no puedan negociar entre ellos.

Paladio sí, pero al -10% del spot. Que luego palmarán en la venta. En el futuro tener paquillos será mucho más útil que el paladio, no les quepa duda. Colocar un paquillo es fácil...que alguien se gaste ese dinero en un metal cuasi desconocido para el gran público no es una buena idea.

Ahora bien...hagan lo que les dé la gana. No seré yo quien les recrimine, es su vida y su dinero.

*MONSTERDESINFORMACIÓN #12.- Llegó a afirmar que "tengo toda la liquidez del mundo" y que "Tiogilito está pillado".*
Esto ya es para tomárselo personalmente, por todas la tocadas de cojones que he tenido soportar Tiogilito por parte de Monsterspeculator.

Tiogilito es fácilmente irascible, se pica facilmente, se embrolla en peleas...y a la media hora no ha pasado nada. Ha tenido lances con muchos foreros...y luego pelillos a la mar. No es rencoroso.

Pero con Monsterspeculator ya está cansado. Él siempre ha de ser quien más sabe de todos los temas de metales y finanzas. Y le encanta dejar a los demás como a tontorrones. Pero el juego va a acabar aquí.

Mire Monster, hay foreros que sostienen la tesis de que usted es un "desmayao" (no lo tome como insulto, por favor, es una expresión), vamos que en el mundo de los negocios y el dinero apenas ha ganado nada. Consideran que básicamente es un "bluff". Pero no lo tome con acritud, primero lea con atención mis palabras.

Queremos desvelar ante el foro todo lo que aquí se dice y que se levante el velo y con luz y taquígrafos, para que se demuestre quién tiene razón.

Las cosas importantes en la vida no se pueden adquirir con dinero. Pero no es de recibo que se siga riendo de los demás hablando de altas finanzas...cuando quizá apenas tenga donde caerse muerto.

El dinero de los demás me la suda a Tiogilito, se lo aseguro. No es un ser envidioso. Pero odia el fantasmeo...y esto se lo ha tomado como algo personal.

*¿No decía que Tiogilito estaba "pillado"? ¿No decía que su patrimonio era infinitamente superior al de Tiogilito? ¿No decía que tenía toda la liquidez del mundo?*
*Pues hagamos una apuesta*: apostémos un piso libre de cargas. Da igual qué piso sea, y cómo esté dicho piso. Esto se hace por el fuero, no por el huevo.

*La apuesta es la siguiente:

Tiogilito demostrará tener un edificio libre de cargas por cada piso que usted tenga.

Tiogilito demostrará tener un edificio libre de cargas por cada 2 kilos de oro que usted tenga. (Evidentemente suyo y con facturas previas...hay que ser un señor y no hacer trampas).

En cualquier caso Tiogilito tendrá un patrimonio total DEMOSTRABLE que triplicará al suyo. Bien...si crees que es un abusón, digamos que lo cuadriplica.

La apuesta es que si la supera...Tiogilito le dará un piso libre de cargas.

Y si palma...se lo dará usted a él. Todo esto bien formalizado ante notario, si hace falta, con testigos y un tribunal arbitral del foro que sea imparcial para que no haya tonterias. 

Coño...y cuenta con la ventaja 4 a 1. No se podrá quejar.

Evidentemente Tiogilito es un señor y cumplirá su palabra a rajatabla. Si carece de conocimientos jurídicos, señor Monster, pues pida consejo a algunos de los letrados que transitan por el foro...no deseo que se sienta usted desamparado, muy al contrario, que esté bien informado.

Si usted gana la apuesta, pues podrá hacer con el piso lo que desee.

Si Tiogilito gana la apuesta, ese piso lo donará a caridad (ONG no chupóptera que se elegirá en el foro por votación popular), sin ni siquiera haberlo escriturado a su nombre.

Le repito que el piso no le importa a Tiogilito...sólo quiere ver quién la tiene más grande después de escuchar tantas veces sus genialidades en el mundo de las finanzas. Si usted es realmente rico, ganará un piso y quizá Tiogilito sea el hazmerreir del foro.

Por el contrario...si decide no aceptar, quedará claro ante todo el foro quién es usted realmente y qué tiene. Se le da una ventaja de 4 a 1, que quede claro.*Yo le digo lo que PROBABLEMENTE va a ocurrir:

No aceptará con la excusa más peregrina. Quizá me ponga risitas. O me diga que no es su estilo. O que es cutre hablar de dinero...ya.

Pero es que no queremos que siga dando falsas impresiones al foro. Si el único que comprende las dinámicas financieras es usted...supongo que por lo menos tendrá una cuarta parte de mi patrimonio. ¿O no es así?.

PS.- No pondré patrimonio heredado, por supuesto. Soy un señor.
PS II.- Si cree que soy algo mayor que usted y que he tenido mucho más tiempo para acumular, quizá se lleve alguna sorpresa. Pero, de todas formas, ya se le brinda ventaja sobrada.

*SEÑOR MONSTERSPECULATOR: Le ruego conteste como un hombre:

¿Acepta la apuesta o no la acepta? *
Si la acepta nos encontramos en una notaría de Madrid la última semana de julio, con un tribunal ya seleccionado de foreros. Evidentemente, los foreros serían elegibles y recusables en aras a la imparcialidad. Tengo ganas de conocer al forero Segundaresidencia y visitar los fantásticos establecimientos en los que compra monedas. Y será un placer conocer a otros foreros.

Si no la acepta, lo comprenderemos. Pero no ponga malas excusas. La oferta es limpia, y las reglas las marcarían los foreros. Aquí no hay triles, no sea malpensado.
*
Señor Monsterspeculator...si acepta, independientemente de quién gane, ¿sabe que haremos historia en internet?

Y si no acepta...creo que el foro, de forma definitiva pondrá a cada cual en su sitio.*
Y por favor...que nadie denuncie un baneo a este forero que les escribe. No ha insultado a nadie y ha sido exquisito en su comentario.

*EDITO. NOS VAMOS A DIVERTIR, JAJAJAJAJAJAJA. ¿Creen ustedes, señores foreros, que Monster aceptará? Desafortunadamente yo creo que no. Y lo más fácil es que me vuelvan a banear, jajajajajaja.*

*La moraleja de todo esto es que en la vida para chulear hay que tener cojones y dinero.*


----------



## Monsterdesinformador (29 Jun 2009)

Jajajajajajajaja...estaba durmiendo y de pronto me ha desvelado una imagen en la que veía a Monster:

- Aceptando la apuesta.
- Donando el piso también a alguna organización caritativa si él ganaba.
- No aceptando mi ventaja de 4 a 1, y prefiriendo una apuesta sin ventaja alguna.

Jajajajajajajajajajajaja...la vida es sueño, y los sueños, sueños son.

Nos vamos a divertir...de eso no les quepa duda.


----------



## Monsterdesinformador (29 Jun 2009)

*Mira chaval: en la vida para ser un chulo hacen falta cojones y dinero.*

Miren...el tema me comienza a dar pena ajena.

Estaba pensando que si Monster tan sólo tuviera una casa disponible, que a lo mejor aceptaba que se quedara con el usufructo y que cediera la nuda propiedad...pero qué cojones, si acepta que lo haga con todas las consecuencias.

Les voy a contar una anécdota que leí en un foro. Quien la narró, juraba y perjuraba que era verdad. Yo le creí, pero en el fondo da igual que sea real o ficticio.

Era una tarde de verano y en un restaurante de verano, esos típicos que tienen la terraza al lado del aparcamiento, acabó de comer una pareja de cincuentones y se disponía a abandonar el aparcamiento, cuando llegaron tres chavales en un Peugeot "hipertuneao" que dejaron el coche en la trayectoria de salida del coche de los señores que deseaban marcharse.

Y los tres niñatos estaban tomando algo en la terraza, mientras el señor arrancó su coche: un Mercedes Benz 500 con algunos añitos (supongo que sería uno de "caja" antigua). El hombre esperó algunos minutos con el motor en marcha, mientras lo calentaba. Después tocó el claxon. Mientras...los jóvenes...le decían..."ya vamos, viejo, tranquilo, no se ponga nervioso", o "ahora, coño, no sea agonías, viejo...".

Y tras varias pitadas y observando lo capullos que eran los jóvenes. El hombre, de pronto tiró marcha atrás. Se vé que el Peugeot quedó absolutamente destrozado en un lateral y doblado respecto al eje longitudinal...mientras que el Mercedes Benz apenas tuvo un pequeño golpe en el parachoques.

Se ve que todo el mundo que lo observó alucinó pepinos, y que el rostro del dueño del coche se quedó blanco. Todos los comensales se conmocionaron.

Y el cincuentón, salíó de su coche preguntando en voz alta." ¿De quién es el coche?". Y cuando el payasete apareció, sin saber que decirle, oyó por parte de quien provocó el accidente:

*"Mira, chaval, en la vida para ser un chulo hay que tener dinero y cojones. Venga ahora saca los papeles del seguro, que yo soy un señor y asumo toda la responsabilidad del accidente. No te preocupes, pagará mi compañía...pero supongo que tu coche estará más de un mes en el taller. Y la próxima vez, intenta no molestar a tu prójimo".*
Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja...insuperable, sublime, excelso, genial...

¿Ven ustedes la diferencia entre ser un señor y ser un mierda?

Pues yo ya tengo el Mercedes con el motor en marcha...y el piso con su escritura por si lo he de perder. Pero no me importa. ¡Adelante!

Pero en la vida, uno se encuentra ante situaciones, que no le dejan más salida. ¿Tendrá castillo el fantasma?


----------



## Buster (29 Jun 2009)

Yo si tuviera que apostar apostaría a que monster tiene menos de 30 años, vive en casa de sus padres y que su patrimonio no pasa de unos pocos miles de euros obtenidos de su primera comunión y del dinero que le dan sus tíos y tías por sus cumpleaños y el santo.


----------



## segundaresidencia (29 Jun 2009)

Monsterdesinformador dijo:


> *MONSTERDESINFORMACIÓN #1*: *La primera es decir que Vd. tiene oro y plata como seguro. Eso es absolutamente falso. Los metales preciosos que tenga son su capital circulante*, con el que se gana la vida. Luego a usted en el fondo se la repampinfla que el oro o la plata suben o bajen, ya que no es más que un mero intermediario y a veces tendrá oro, y a veces dinero de papel...hasta que vuelva a comprar más oro para revenderlo. Evidentemente si el oro sube, tendrá más ventas...pero si baja, recomprará más barato.



efectivamente yo creo que con ese metal es con el que se puede ganar la vida, tenga en cuenta monsterdesinformador que aunque la vivienda baje, hay gente que todavia no tiene vivienda en propiedad



Monsterdesinformador dijo:


> *MONSTERDESINFORMACIÓN #2: Siempre ha puesto a los paquillos el precio que le ha dado la gana*. En ocasiones se podían encontrar a espuertas a 3 euros (evidentemente era falso). Y en otras resultaba que tenía que "exprimir" a un comerciante pasamonedas -como lo es usted- para sacarlas a 4,5 euros.
> 
> Actualmente dice que se pueden conseguir a precio de mercado y todas las que se deseen a 4,5 euros. Eso es absolutamente falso, ya que a precio de spot, ya valen 4,9 euros. Quizá alguien quiera liquidar algunas piezas...pero es imposible hacer un pedido importante a un precio del 10% por debajo del spot.
> 
> ...



yo con esto de las monedas de franco he podido llegar a alucinar, como por aqui se entero un sujeto que yo las vendia,pensó que se le caia el chiringuito y empezó a tirarlas mierda, pero desde luego que los precios de los que el habla no son los correctos, 


Monsterdesinformador dijo:


> *MONSTERDESINFORMACION #3*: Como usted no entiende de monedas, todas *las monedas que no sean de plata con una ley mínima de 900 milésimas son chatarra o mierdaplata*. Eso no se debería decir a los foreros...pero claro para Vd. es más fácil comprar y vender bullion, que aprender numismática.
> 
> Quizá las pesetas y los pesetones de plata...que ahora están a precio de auténtico escándalo por lo baratos que son, sean una excelente inversión: pero eso usted nunca lo dirá, ya que es un mercado que no domina...bueno estoy siendo demasiado generoso, apenas sabe nada del mismo..



vamos a ver monsterdesinformador,lo que yo veo es que hay sujetos que solo promocionan lo que tienen , si yo soy frutero y no tengo platanos,no voy a contar a mis clientas las maravillas de los platanos,contaré lo buenas que son mis naranjas



Monsterdesinformador dijo:


> *MONSTERDESINFORMACIÓN #4: Como usted no entiende de monedas, llegó a decir que entre una moneda de plata bullion y otra apenas hay diferencias*. O sea, que comentó que entre una Filarmónica de plata y un Panda es prácticamente lo mismo, pues tienen la misma cantida de plata. Evidentemente eso sólo lo puede decir alguien que no tiene ni remota idea -aunque le pueda joder leerlo- ya que no tiene en cuenta los potenciales clientes nacionales, los coleccionistas de pandas desde hace más de 20 años, o la elaboración específica de la moneda, los coleccionistas de monedas de animales, etc...
> 
> La táctica de como no sé hablo de lo que me da la gana le ha salido rana en este foro, ya que hay alguien en este foro que le deja con el culo al aire.
> 
> ...



*



Monsterdesinformador dijo:



- Yo me puse a vender monedas al foro en un hilo que Vd. creó.
- Yo no le brindé mi apoyo cuando Vd. quería machacar a Segundaresidencia.[/B]

Hacer clic para expandir...


¿se lo propuso???(es importante que me conteste a esto) que cabrxxxxx, no pongo la palabra completa que me reporta, de todas maneras ofende quien puede no quien quiere, a mi no me ofende nadie que ni siquiera tienen piso en propiedad, no desprecio a la gente por su edad, pero llegar a la edad de jubilacion y no tener piso, es algo que no me dice mucho de esa persona


Monsterdesinformador dijo:



MONSTERDESINFORMACION #6: Continuamente citar los precios de los demás y omitir interesadamente los propios. Tiogilito sí vendío paquillos a 6 euros...pero nunca cantidades importantes. El trámite de publicidad para la venta, aceptar el encargo, hacer el paquete e ir a la cola de Correos o del mensajero, bien valía el escasísimo margen que ganaba...si lo ganaba.

Los foreros ya saben que Tiogilito tiene -entre otras forma de invertir en plata- mucha plata física. Y Tiogilito la está comprando desde hace algunos años, a medida que recibe dinero de otras inversiones. La plata la pagó a precio de mercado: a veces más y a veces menos, depende de quién te vende, qué te vende, la cotización euro-dólar, la existencia de mercancía en el mercado, etc...

Pero una parte de la mercancía en plata la compró en 2007 cuando la plata llegó casi a 410 euros el kilo en el spot...y apenas había mercancía en el mercado. Luego yo pagué por algunos paquillos en 2007 algo más de 6 euros. Dentro del conjunto de su patrimonio platífero, no es una parte excesivamente importante, pero ahí está. Obviamente, luego ha seguido adquiriendo a precios más baratos.

Luego usted pintaba a Tiogilito como a un timador o a un trilero...cuando tan sólo recuperaba CASI toda la inversión realizada. Evidentemente a usted no le banearon por sus insultos, ya que Tiogilito no es persona de chivar al profe como otros.

Tiogilito no forzó nunca a nadie a comprar monedas. Quien lo hizo fue mayorcito. Y en ningún caso abusó en los precios.

Usted además, hizo un gesto poco caballeroso, como insultarle de trilero...cuando el tiempo que destinaba le brindaba un sueldo inferior con todo el tiempo empleado al que gana una señora de la limpieza. Piense que su situación no es comparable...Tiogilito no se dedico a pasar monedas, y en su actividad profesional gana infinitamente más dinero que con las piezas de plata. Creo que es muy injusto que compare el valor de su tiempo con el del Tiogilito: él ya triunfó hace mucho tiempo, y no pasa monedas como medio de vida.

Cuando abrío este hilo se cargó todavía con más plata -y no sólo monedas, sino inversiones algo más complejas que no merece la pena citar en un hilo en el que los detractores parecen tener más fuerza que los simpatizantes-...y va a seguir haciéndolo a estos precios.

MONSTERDESINFORMACIÓN #7: La Kryptonita de los bancos. Supongo que es un tema que desde la distancia, le debe causar vergüenza. A Tiogilito me causa mucha vergüenza ajena. Usted no es que esté en contra del sistema financiero actual...sino que se vale del mismo como perfecta excusa para colocar su mercancia.

Si el sistema futuro del dinero ha de funcionar enviándole a usted MP, lo llevamos claro. Preferimos el sistema actual, entonces.

A usted, que la gente aprenda del sector aurífero o argentífero no le gusta. Lo que prefiere es ser usted el eje por el que orbiten las inversiones ajenas. Que le compren a Vd. y que una vez tengan ese género y lo quieran vender, que sea Vd. quien lo vuelva a recolocar. Evidentemente, usted lo reviste de "HONESTIDAD"...cuando yo tan sólo veo que actúa como un doble comisionista.

Hacer clic para expandir...




Monsterdesinformador dijo:



Por eso tantos MP...para que la gente no esté completamente al loro de los precios. Mucho publicar los precios de los demás y poco los propios.

Hacer clic para expandir...


jo jo jo esto es para partirse de risa, publica precios publicamente y luego foreros le piden monedas y el les da otro precio diferente al ofertado, esto lo he vivido en mis carnes con un multinick para poder verle en persona, se "salvó" (con cariño) por los pelos



Monsterdesinformador dijo:



MONSTERDESINFORMACIÓN #8.- Engarzando con el hilo anterior...¿por qué cojones SIEMPRE CUANDO PONE LOS PRECIOS DE COMPRA SON LOS DE PROFESIONALES? ¿ACASO NO HAY OTROS POSIBLES CLIENTES?Evidentemente Monsterspeculator quiere que le compren a él...y que cuando los clientes vendan el género, éste vuelva a pasar por sus zarpitas.

Así no hace falta tener oro o plata...sino que tan sólo conservar una red clientelar que son los que se juegan los cuartos...aunque él sin arriesgar puede ganar proporcionalmente muchísimo más que ellos.

Por eso SIEMPRE habla mal de EBAY. Siempre hay excusas peregrinas...como el tiempo que se pierde en ir a Correos. Pero no dirá, por ejemplo lo bien que se llegan a pagar las monedas de plata en internet...

Personalmente he visto bastantes paquillos por los que se ha pagado en Ebay más de 6 euros...pero claro, por cojones, cuando queramos vender hemos de ir a un pasamonedas a que nos pague 4,3 euros.

Pues no Monster, no...si queremos negociar con metales preciosos nos hemos de hacer todos mayorcitos, y no necesariamente deberemos pasar siempre por los pasamonedas.

MONSTERDESINFORMACIÓN #9: Esta es especialmente sangrante. Copio y pego del comentario pretérito de Monsterspeculator:

"POR ELLO, los que realmente han ganado con la subida del oro y de la plata en estos últimos meses son aquellos que han comprado oro próximo al spot y pueden revenderlo ahora próximo al spot".

Es absolutamente vergonzoso. Hace algunas semanas -los foreros lo pueden mirar en www.kitco.com-, el oro estaba en euros a más de 25.000 euros el kilogramo, y ahora está a 21.376 €. Luego quien haya comprado oro a precio de spot (sin contar premium sobre el spot ni Monstercomisión) está palmando casi 4.000 eurazos por kilo. Y ello suponiendo que lo pague a precio de spot...que probablemente algunas monedas -no necesariamente todas- las pague a menos.

O sea, que lejos de ganar, a palmar. Si estos foreros hubieran comprado paquillos y los vendieran en Ebay, si que ganarían pasta. Pero en este caso, quien compró a estos precios o a palmar, o a esperar.

MONSTERDESINFORMACIÓN #10.- GARANTÍA DE PROGRAMA DE RECOMPRA. Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja...Esta sí que es buenísima. Quería machacar al pobre forero Segundaresidencia escribiendo si los paquillos de este amable forero tenían: certificado, factura y garantía de un programa de recompra.

Esto es un absoluto insulto a la inteligencia del foro. O sea, que TODO EL ORO QUE VENDE MONSTER TIENE GARANTIZADA LA RECOMPRA. Vamos, no me jodas. O sea, que si Monster vende, por ejemplo 50 kilos al año...tiene la suma de 21.376 x 50 = 1.068.800 € para recomprar ese oro...jajajajajajajaja, ni harto de vino.

Cuando habla de programa de recompra, en realidad, como buen comisionista, es un programa de RECOLOCACIÓN. O sea, que el oro del que se quiere desprender un cliente, se le recoloca a otro. Sin más. Así hay doble comisión, en la compra y en la venta...sin colocar ni un sólo euro de su bolsillo. Realmente aquí está el "quid" de la cuestión. Monster apenas tiene dinero para operar en un mercado tan ávido de dinero para hacer negocios en serio.

Les aseguro que tener cien mil o doscientos mil eurillos en este negocio es pura miseria. Para que se hagan una idea, un litro de oro, o sea un lingote macizo del volumen de un tetrabrik de 1 litro vale a precio de mercado más de 412.000 euros. 

Luego la garantía de recompra es tan sólo un "bluff":

- Seguro que a los que estén palmando pasta no les recompra el oro por lo que pagaron más su comisión. Ahora, algunos de sus clientes, como es lógico estarán palmando pasta. Ojo, y no digo que sea por culpa suya. El mercado es así y todos somos mayorcitos.

- A mí, si no me lo garantiza una compañía de seguros de reconocido prestigio y solvencia, que a su vez tenga asegurado ese riesgo en una compañía de reaseguros...pues no me va a convencer. Si yo le compro a Monster 100 kilos de oro, y éste bajara un 30%...¿quien pondría los más de 640.000 euros que palmaría? Evidentemente nadie. Para vender oro no hace falta venir con milongas, ni insultar a la inteligencia de nadie.

Entonces, hablemos mejor de servicio de "recolocación", evidentemente de forma lucrativa.

Como triste colofón a este punto, si algún forero compró en máximos anuales, que utilice la dichosa "garantía"...y se llevará una desagradable sorpresa. Obviamente, si le compró una moneda de 20 FF. pues Monster pondría la diferencia de su bolsillo para hacerme quedar mal; pero como sea un pedido importante...pues habrá pringado unos miles de eurillos.

MONSTERDESINFORMACIÓN #11.- Tema del paladio. Yo anuncié que entre la plata, los platínidos y el oro, al metal que le veía menos recorrido era al oro. Evidentemente el tiempo me está dando la razón. El platino llegó a estar a un ratio 1:1 con el oro, y ahora está a 0,78 a 1.

Sí se puede comprar platino, paladio y rodio (el resto de platínidos tienen una aplicación eminenentemente industrial)...PERO OJO, SOLO COMPREN ESTOS METALES SI ESTÁN BIEN INFORMADOS.

El paladio se puede comprar SIEMPRE Y CUANDO ESTÉ POR DEBAJO DEL SPOT.

Si los foreros pagan:

- El precio del spot + el IVA (16% en España) + la comisión de Monster...pues probablemente palmarán mucha pasta si venden la moneda de forma inmediata. Lo siento pero es así de crudo.

Miren, si yo comprara paladio, pagaría el spot -10%...y sin IVA ni pollas. Si no aceptan ese precio yo no compraría. ¿Y por qué? Pues muy fácil: el paladio es mucho menos conocido, no se lo podrán colocar a cualquiera, sino precisamente a un profesional (numismático, joyero, pasamonedas, inversor avezado...) y éste les apretará el precio de compra si desean su reventa.

Luego si no saben esto es porque están malinformados. Si han de comprar paladio en España...pues les diría que la forma física no sea probablemente la más interesante.

Si compran un Maple de plata y lo venden por internet, incluso pueden ganar algún eurillo. Pero en el paladio...lo más probable es que palmen. De hecho, si son particulares, el IVA se lo comerán con patatas.

Pero cuando uno se gana los garbanzos vendiendo monedas no les avisará de esto...hay que vender, lo que sea y a quien sea, aunque compren mal.

Cuando en vez de exponer todo esto, Monsterspeculator lo único que desea es colocar monedas por MP...pues qué quieren que les diga, la verdad, yo lo considero desinformación. Evidentemente no habla claro. No quiere que aprenda -de precios, ya que de monedas, algunos de ustedes le dan mil vueltas- y tampoco quiere que sepan quienes son sus clientes para que no puedan negociar entre ellos.

Paladio sí, pero al -10% del spot. Que luego palmarán en la venta. En el futuro tener paquillos será mucho más útil que el paladio, no les quepa duda. Colocar un paquillo es fácil...que alguien se gaste ese dinero en un metal cuasi desconocido para el gran público no es una buena idea.

Ahora bien...hagan lo que les dé la gana. No seré yo quien les recrimine, es su vida y su dinero.

MONSTERDESINFORMACIÓN #12.- Llegó a afirmar que "tengo toda la liquidez del mundo" y que "Tiogilito está pillado".
Esto ya es para tomárselo personalmente, por todas la tocadas de cojones que he tenido soportar Tiogilito por parte de Monsterspeculator.

Tiogilito es fácilmente irascible, se pica facilmente, se embrolla en peleas...y a la media hora no ha pasado nada. Ha tenido lances con muchos foreros...y luego pelillos a la mar. No es rencoroso.

Pero con Monsterspeculator ya está cansado. Él siempre ha de ser quien más sabe de todos los temas de metales y finanzas. Y le encanta dejar a los demás como a tontorrones. Pero el juego va a acabar aquí.

Mire Monster, hay foreros que sostienen la tesis de que usted es un "desmayao" (no lo tome como insulto, por favor, es una expresión), vamos que en el mundo de los negocios y el dinero apenas ha ganado nada. Consideran que básicamente es un "bluff". Pero no lo tome con acritud, primero lea con atención mis palabras.

Queremos desvelar ante el foro todo lo que aquí se dice y que se levante el velo y con luz y taquígrafos, para que se demuestre quién tiene razón.

Las cosas importantes en la vida no se pueden adquirir con dinero. Pero no es de recibo que se siga riendo de los demás hablando de altas finanzas...cuando quizá apenas tenga donde caerse muerto.

El dinero de los demás me la suda a Tiogilito, se lo aseguro. No es un ser envidioso. Pero odia el fantasmeo...y esto se lo ha tomado como algo personal.

¿No decía que Tiogilito estaba "pillado"? ¿No decía que su patrimonio era infinitamente superior al de Tiogilito? ¿No decía que tenía toda la liquidez del mundo?
Pues hagamos una apuesta: apostémos un piso libre de cargas. Da igual qué piso sea, y cómo esté dicho piso. Esto se hace por el fuero, no por el huevo.

La apuesta es la siguiente:

Tiogilito demostrará tener un edificio libre de cargas por cada piso que usted tenga.

Tiogilito demostrará tener un edificio libre de cargas por cada 2 kilos de oro que usted tenga. (Evidentemente suyo y con facturas previas...hay que ser un señor y no hacer trampas).

En cualquier caso Tiogilito tendrá un patrimonio total DEMOSTRABLE que triplicará al suyo. Bien...si crees que es un abusón, digamos que lo cuadriplica.

La apuesta es que si la supera...Tiogilito le dará un piso libre de cargas.

Y si palma...se lo dará usted a él. Todo esto bien formalizado ante notario, si hace falta, con testigos y un tribunal arbitral del foro que sea imparcial para que no haya tonterias. 

Coño...y cuenta con la ventaja 4 a 1. No se podrá quejar.

Evidentemente Tiogilito es un señor y cumplirá su palabra a rajatabla. Si carece de conocimientos jurídicos, señor Monster, pues pida consejo a algunos de los letrados que transitan por el foro...no deseo que se sienta usted desamparado, muy al contrario, que esté bien informado.

Si usted gana la apuesta, pues podrá hacer con el piso lo que desee.

Si Tiogilito gana la apuesta, ese piso lo donará a caridad (ONG no chupóptera que se elegirá en el foro por votación popular), sin ni siquiera haberlo escriturado a su nombre.

Le repito que el piso no le importa a Tiogilito...sólo quiere ver quién la tiene más grande después de escuchar tantas veces sus genialidades en el mundo de las finanzas. Si usted es realmente rico, ganará un piso y quizá Tiogilito sea el hazmerreir del foro.

Por el contrario...si decide no aceptar, quedará claro ante todo el foro quién es usted realmente y qué tiene. Se le da una ventaja de 4 a 1, que quede claro.Yo le digo lo que PROBABLEMENTE va a ocurrir:

No aceptará con la excusa más peregrina. Quizá me ponga risitas. O me diga que no es su estilo. O que es cutre hablar de dinero...ya.

Pero es que no queremos que siga dando falsas impresiones al foro. Si el único que comprende las dinámicas financieras es usted...supongo que por lo menos tendrá una cuarta parte de mi patrimonio. ¿O no es así?.

PS.- No pondré patrimonio heredado, por supuesto. Soy un señor.
PS II.- Si cree que soy algo mayor que usted y que he tenido mucho más tiempo para acumular, quizá se lleve alguna sorpresa. Pero, de todas formas, ya se le brinda ventaja sobrada.

SEÑOR MONSTERSPECULATOR: Le ruego conteste como un hombre:

¿Acepta la apuesta o no la acepta? 
Si la acepta nos encontramos en una notaría de Madrid la última semana de julio, con un tribunal ya seleccionado de foreros. Evidentemente, los foreros serían elegibles y recusables en aras a la imparcialidad. Tengo ganas de conocer al forero Segundaresidencia y visitar los fantásticos establecimientos en los que compra monedas. Y será un placer conocer a otros foreros.

Si no la acepta, lo comprenderemos. Pero no ponga malas excusas. La oferta es limpia, y las reglas las marcarían los foreros. Aquí no hay triles, no sea malpensado.

Señor Monsterspeculator...si acepta, independientemente de quién gane, ¿sabe que haremos historia en internet?

Y si no acepta...creo que el foro, de forma definitiva pondrá a cada cual en su sitio.
Y por favor...que nadie denuncie un baneo a este forero que les escribe. No ha insultado a nadie y ha sido exquisito en su comentario.

EDITO. NOS VAMOS A DIVERTIR, JAJAJAJAJAJAJA. ¿Creen ustedes, señores foreros, que Monster aceptará? Desafortunadamente yo creo que no. Y lo más fácil es que me vuelvan a banear, jajajajajaja.

La moraleja de todo esto es que en la vida para chulear hay que tener cojones y dinero.

Hacer clic para expandir...


muy bueno monsterdesinformador, magistral todo*


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Jun 2009)

*TioGilliowned #1:*



Monsterdesinformador dijo:


> *MONSTERDESINFORMACIÓN #1*: *La primera es decir que Vd. tiene oro y plata como seguro.*,



Que usted sea un fantástico no me ownea. Crea lo que quiera pero no sea tan ridículo ni desinformador.


*TioGiliowned #2:*



Monsterdesinformador dijo:


> *MONSTERDESINFORMACIÓN #2: Siempre ha puesto a los paquillos el precio que le ha dado la gana*. En ocasiones se podían encontrar a espuertas a 3 euros (evidentemente era falso). Y en otras resultaba que tenía que "exprimir" a un comerciante pasamonedas -como lo es usted- para sacarlas a 4,5 euros.



Jamás he puesto que se puedan comprar a 3 euros, no sea desinformador. Pero si las quiere vender ese es el precio que rondan por mucho que le pese. No confunda el precio de compra con el de venta, ni el de un particular con el de un profesional, Y si. Se siguen encontrando a 4,50 por debajo del spot como otros foreros también han confirmado.


*TIOGiliowned #3:*



Monsterdesinformador dijo:


> *MONSTERDESINFORMACION #3*: Como usted no entiende de monedas, todas *las monedas que no sean de plata con una ley mínima de 900 milésimas son chatarra o mierdaplata*. Eso no se debería decir a los foreros...



Sólo he dicho que las monedas de ley inferior a 900 no son monedas bullion como estipulan en los boletines oficiales. Es algo comprobable por todo el mundo y que se ha comentado frecuentemente en estos hilos. No sea desinformador.


*TIOGiliowned #4:*



Monsterdesinformador dijo:


> *MONSTERDESINFORMACIÓN #4: Como usted no entiende de monedas, llegó a decir que entre una moneda de plata bullion y otra apenas hay diferencias*.



Hoy por hoy hay poca diferencia. El que quiera pagar un plus por el potencial de revalorización que lo haga. Estará comprando potencial de revalorización y no metal. El que quiera comprar metal que compre moneda bullion internacional reconocida con el mínimo overspot. No desinforme.

*TIOGiliowned #5:*



Monsterdesinformador dijo:


> *MONSTERDESINFORMACIÓN #5*: *El precio máximo de los paquillos llegó en su venta máxima a PARTICULARES a 1350 pesetas*, cuando la plata estaba en su máximo histórico. Los profesionales no los compraron a este precio, pero yo conozco a alguien que los llegó a pagar a 1300 pesetas porque los tenía "colocados" a un particular.



Gracias por aclararnos que sus estimaciones se basan en "yo conozco a alguien los llegó a pagar a 1300 pesetas". Esto es lo más parecido a un autoowned. Da buena idea del fino analista que es usted.

Poniendo en perspectiva lo dicho, usted daba a entender que la revalorización de los pakillos era paralela a la del spot. Creo que en los últimos meses se ha confirmado lo que yo decía: ES FALSO. ¿Y usted era el especialista en pakillos? :


*TIOGiliowned #6:*



Monsterdesinformador dijo:


> *MONSTERDESINFORMACION #6: Continuamente citar los precios de los demás y omitir interesadamente los propios*. Tiogilito sí vendío paquillos a 6 euros...pero nunca cantidades importantes. El trámite de publicidad para la venta, aceptar el encargo, hacer el paquete e ir a la cola de Correos o del mensajero, bien valía el escasísimo margen que ganaba...si lo ganaba.



Gracias por aclararnos que el sobreprecio se debía a su trabajo de recadero. ¿Los llevaba con el Mercedes? 

Queda pues aclarado que para sus clientes lo de las revalorizaciones de un 30% de los pakillos es pura fantasía, y que por supuesto es imposible vender a ningún numismático pakillos por más de 6 euros. De nuevo queda demostrada su desinformación y su nuevo owneamiento.



*TIOGiliowned #7:*



Monsterdesinformador dijo:


> *MONSTERDESINFORMACIÓN #7: La Kryptonita de los bancos*. Supongo que es un tema que desde la distancia, le debe causar vergüenza.



Sin duda los metales preciosos son el enemigo de los bancos. ¿Por qué le causa vergüenza ajena y se tira de los pelos? No entiendo el "owned". Será el suyo propio por no ser coherente. 

*TIOGiliowned #8:*



Monsterdesinformador dijo:


> *MONSTERDESINFORMACIÓN #8.- Engarzando con el hilo anterior...¿por qué cojones SIEMPRE CUANDO PONE LOS PRECIOS DE COMPRA SON LOS DE PROFESIONALES? ¿ACASO NO HAY OTROS POSIBLES CLIENTES?*Evidentemente Monsterspeculator quiere que le compren a él...y que cuando los clientes vendan el género, éste vuelva a pasar por sus zarpitas.



Evidentemente la información que interesa a los foreros es el precio de compra y venta de los profesionales. La mayoría no tiene contactos ni tiempo ni ganas de ponerse a comercial y a captar clientela para vender unas monedas. Por eso, cuando usted dice que los que compraron pakillos han tenido una revalorización del 30% es absolutamente falso. Usted no se los recompra un 30% más caros ¿verdad?

Pues, mire, la diferencia entre usted y yo está clara. Yo si que he recomprado monedas más caras de los que las vendí. No sólo las compraron mejor que en ninguna tienda numismática. También las vendieron mucho mejor y eso hizo que el spread de compra-venta no destruyese su revaloriozación. El día que pueda hacer eso con los pakillos nos informa...De momento, lo único que ofrece es desinformación y autoowneos.


*TIOGiliowned #9:*



Monsterdesinformador dijo:


> *MONSTERDESINFORMACIÓN #9:* Esta es especialmente sangrante. Copio y pego del comentario pretérito de Monsterspeculator:
> 
> "POR ELLO, los que realmente han ganado con la subida del oro y de la plata *en estos últimos meses* son aquellos que han comprado oro próximo al spot y pueden revenderlo ahora próximo al spot".
> 
> *Es absolutamente vergonzoso. Hace algunas semanas -los foreros lo pueden mirar en www.kitco.com-, el oro estaba en euros a más de 25.000 euros el kilogramo, y ahora está a 21.376 €. Luego quien haya comprado oro a precio de spot (sin contar premium sobre el spot ni Monstercomisión) está palmando casi 4.000 eurazos por kilo*. Y ello suponiendo que lo pague a precio de spot...que probablemente algunas monedas -no necesariamente todas- las pague a menos.



Los "sangrante" es no saber distinguir entre meses y semanas. Aquí tenemos un OWNED de campeonato mundial. Evidentemente el precio fluctúa. Parece que es usted nuevo en el tema. 

Si nos fijamos en las últimas cuatro semanas:

ORO: -2,96%
PLATA: -8,55%

Sin embargo en el último año:

ORO: +15,20%
PLATA: -9,00%


Vaya OWNED y vaya desinformación que se gasta TioGiliowned.


*TIOGiliowned #10:*



Monsterdesinformador dijo:


> *MONSTERDESINFORMACIÓN #10.- GARANTÍA DE PROGRAMA DE RECOMPRA*. Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja...Esta sí que es buenísima. Quería machacar al pobre forero Segundaresidencia escribiendo si los paquillos de este amable forero tenían: certificado, factura y garantía de un programa de recompra.



Otra desinformación más. ¿Y a usted que coño le importa si recompro o no? Será por envidia de otros foreros que pueden comprar y vender mejor que usted. 


*TIOGiliowned #11:*



Monsterdesinformador dijo:


> *MONSTERDESINFORMACIÓN #11.-* Tema del paladio.
> *El paladio se puede comprar SIEMPRE Y CUANDO ESTÉ POR DEBAJO DEL SPOT*. Paladio sí, pero al -10% del spot



Pues nada, nada, no se corte y díganos donde se compra paladio al -10%....De otra manera apúntese otro OWNED y punto de desinformación.

Vender el paladio es muy fácil. Es demandado por joyeros.


*TIOGiliowned #11:*



Monsterdesinformador dijo:


> *MONSTERDESINFORMACIÓN #12.- Llegó a afirmar que "tengo toda la liquidez del mundo" y que "Tiogilito está pillado".*



Que usted anda pillado y no tiene liquidez lo confesó usted mismo cuando se derretía en elogios hacia mis ideas de inversión que tuve la generosidad de compartir con usted. Claro que entonces quedó claro que lo único que tenía para poner como socio eran ideas...

Respecto a lo de los patrimonios respectivos, me queda claro que se muere de ganas por conocer mi patrimonio. A mi el suyo me trae al fresco pues no valoro a las personas por lo que tienen. Parece que lo único que mantiene su afectada autoestima es el querer creerse que tiene más patrimonio. Si quiere jugar a juegos infantiles postee la escritura del piso que me voy a quedar.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Jun 2009)

Monsterdesinformador dijo:


> Jajajajajajajaja...estaba durmiendo y de pronto me ha desvelado una imagen en la que veía a Monster:



Posteado a las las 4:42 

Ya no pega ojo...tiene pesadillas conmigo...¡¡¡¡JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA!!!!


Y luego a las 5:24 el post del coche tuneado....¡¡¡JOJOJOJOJO!!!

Patético...esta usted entrando en la fase de puro delirio...

Tómese una tila TioGiliowned....y disfrute del baneo...(ya debería estar acostumbrado...)


----------



## segundaresidencia (29 Jun 2009)

Monsterdesinformador dijo:


> *¿No decía que Tiogilito estaba "pillado"? ¿No decía que su patrimonio era infinitamente superior al de Tiogilito? ¿No decía que tenía toda la liquidez del mundo?*
> *Pues hagamos una apuesta*: apostémos un piso libre de cargas. Da igual qué piso sea, y cómo esté dicho piso. Esto se hace por el fuero, no por el huevo.
> 
> *La apuesta es la siguiente:
> ...



venga monster animate, te estan proponiendo un negocio interesante si le has sabido sacar rendimiento a tu elevado conocimiento de las lineas claviculares,comodities y union latina, seguro que te ganas un piso,eso es ganar mas dinero que vendiendo moneditas, yo voy de testigo si quieres.
diga que si ,monsterdesinformador , eso son cojones y lo demas tonterias, los hombres se visten por los pies y no fuman en pipa.


----------



## segundaresidencia (29 Jun 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Posteado a las las 4:42
> 
> Ya no pega ojo...tiene pesadillas conmigo...¡¡¡¡JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA!!!!
> 
> ...



veo que te escurres como una culebrilla de la apuesta, ¿no tienes piso? vas a quedar como un mierxx (no lo pongo que me reportaspodriamos abrir un hilo-colecta para ayudarte si todos aqui somos amigos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Jun 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> veo que te escurres como una culebrilla de la apuesta, ¿no tienes piso? vas a quedar como un mierxx (no lo pongo que me reportaspodriamos abrir un hilo-colecta para ayudarte si todos aqui somos amigos



¿Tú también sufres?


----------



## segundaresidencia (29 Jun 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Tú también sufres?



pues la verdad es que si, cuanto menos me queda de pagar de piso, mas largo se me hace, me quedan 14.000 (catorce mil)euros y se me hace suuper largo, no viene al caso, pero el otro dia amortize 2000 leuros y va la cajera y me ofrece unas preferentes, me surgió una sonrisa acordandome de todo lo aqui expuesto de ese producto
un saludo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Jun 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> pues la verdad es que si, cuanto menos me queda de pagar de piso, mas largo se me hace, me quedan 14.000 (catorce mil)euros y se me hace suuper largo, no viene al caso, pero el otro dia amortize 2000 leuros y va la cajera y me ofrece unas preferentes, me surgió una sonrisa acordandome de todo lo aqui expuesto de ese producto
> un saludo



Pues los comedores sociales están a tu disposición. No dejes que se coman tu comida tus amigos "moromierdas" (como tú los llamas). Os podéis ir de la mano con TioGiliowned.


----------



## Monsterdesinformador (29 Jun 2009)

*Dígalo claro, coño. O acepta la apuesta, o recula.*



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> *TioGilliowned #1:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Monsterspeculator:

No ha contestado a mí pregunta. No se escabulla.

*¿Acepta mi apuesta, sí o no?. Tan sólo ha de contestar o sí, o no.*

¿Necesita la ventaja de 4 a 1 a su favor que le brindé? ¿O es lo suficientemente hombre para apostar 1 a 1?

Las respuestas son fáciles y concisas. No hace falta ser un genio para contestar, sino tener algo de coraje.

Lo estoy acorralando en el ring, lo sé. Le aviso que le estoy preparando el golpe de gracia...y eso por su prepotencia y chulería.

No le postearé nada hasta que acepte la apuesta. Pero no le quepa duda de que a Madrid iré con 2 maletas de escrituras. Sería interesante hallar algún forero que tenga experiencia en Derecho registral y otro en peritaciones inmobiliarias, para ganar tiempo.

*En su próximo post, espero respuesta a mi pregunta. O acepta, o no acepta...pero no le dé más vueltas a la perdiz.*Tenga muy claro que voy a conseguir su K.O. De momento ya le estoy desmontando su chiringuito de monedas...y esto es sólo el principio.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Jun 2009)

Monsterdesinformador dijo:


> Monsterspeculator:
> 
> No ha contestado a mí pregunta. No se escabulla.
> 
> ...



Ya se ha despertado...jo,jo,jo,...¿Ha tenido muchas Monsterpesadillas?

No veo que haya posteado ninguna escritura. :


Estimado TioGiliowned (o TIoGilibaned...), le he planteado algunas preguntas simples: Por ejemplo *¿Dónde venden los foreros timados los pakillos para obtener un 30% de beneficio como pretende? *

No intente desviar el tema con gilipolleces. Me trae al fresco su patrimonio y no le pienso desvelar el mio porque no le importa una puta mierda. Si le hace ilusión pensar que vivo bajo un puente, pues me alegro. 

Aquí no se trata de saber quien la tiene más larga pero de desenmascarar mentirosos, y es una mentira que quien haya comprado pakillos puede vender ahora con un 30% de beneficio.

Intelectualmente, socialmente y financieramente ya se ha demostrado que usted la tiene bien pequeñita. También humorísticamente. Espero que haya heredado mucho porque de otra manera estas "cualidades" son incompatibles con el "gran patrimonio ladrillero" del que alardea y que nos trae a todos al fresco.

Es evidente que tiene un problema de amor propio. Hágaselo mirar. En serio.


----------



## Monsterdesinformador (29 Jun 2009)

Señores foreros:

¿Creen ustedes que Monsterspeculator aceptará mi apuesta?

Creo que estoy siendo muy noble: 

- Me ofrezco para ir a Madrid. Así el no tiene ni que desplazarse.
- Le ofrezco una ventaja de 4 a 1.
- Ofrezco que haya un Tribunal de foreros para dirimir controversias.
- Si gano la apuesta el piso irá a la caridad (y todos ustedes eligirán a que organización).
- Para mí lo importante no es el huevo sino el fuero. O sea quitarle el velo a un bocazas.

Pero hasta ahora qué ha hecho Monster:

- Decir -literalmente- que le "postee la escritura del piso que se va a quedar". 

O sea, que el piso "presuntamente" se lo quedará para él...no lo donará. Y eso sin haber tenido AÚN los cojones de aceptar la apuesta.

Monsterspeculator: YO NUNCA DIJE QUE TE IBA A REGALAR UN PISO. LO QUE DIJE ES QUE ME LO APUESTO...Y SI LO GANAS ES PARA TÍ.

PARA GANAR EL PISO HAS DE ACEPTAR PRIMERO LA APUESTA...Y LUEGO SER EL VENCEDOR.

PERO SI PIERDES...SERA MI MEJOR MOMENTO DEL AÑO, TE LO JURO. TE ASEGURO QUE ME MERECE LA PENA ESTA PARTIDA. PISOS TENGO MUCHOS...PERO COMO LA PUBLICIDAD DE MASTERCARD: "HACERTE LLORAR ANTE EL NOTARIO...NO TIENE PRECIO".

SI SE HACE ESTA APUESTA, ADEMÁS INVITARÉ A TODOS LOS FOREROS QUE PARTICIPEN EN ESTE HILO DE FORMA ACTIVA A UN ALMUERZO EN EL RESTAURANTE QUE ELIJA SEGUNDARESIDENCIA EN MADRID...SERÁ UN ENCUENTRO MEMORABLE, UNA FANTÁSTICA COMIDA DE HERMANDAD, OS LO ASEGURO.

QUE MÁS HUBIERA DESEADO YO QUE SEGUIR ESCRIBIENDO EN EL FORO DE MONEDAS E INVERSIONES EN PLATA...PERO ME HAN QUERIDO HUNDIR. HEMOS LLEGADO A UN PUNTO DE NO RETORNO...QUIERO DESENMASCARAR A ESTE FORERO QUE VA DE GENIO DE LAS FINANZAS: SI LO ES, QUE LO DEMUESTRE O QUE CALLE PARA SIEMPRE DE SUS FANTASMADAS.


----------



## Monsterdesinformador (29 Jun 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Ya se ha despertado...jo,jo,jo,...¿Ha tenido muchas Monsterpesadillas?
> 
> No veo que haya posteado ninguna escritura. :
> 
> ...



Si la tengo tan pequeñita...¿por qué no acepta mi apuesta?

Yo no pretendo alardear de patrimonio, aunque percibo que ya está acojonado...tan sólo quiero ver lo que tiene. Y la ilusión de verle perder un piso ante notario (si realmente lo tiene).

Pronto llegará el golpe de gracia. Ya veo que no está aceptando la apuesta. Era lógico...tiene mucho a perder...y por lo visto pocas posibilidades de ganar. Y eso que le ofrezco una ventaja de 4 a 1...¿qué más quiere?

Me suda la polla lo que tenga. Pero sería glorioso ver su desesperación...y ver como en la vida real, en los negocios de hombre, no pone tantos emoticones con risitas.

Por enésima vez, ¿acepta o no acepta la puta apuesta? Si no acepta, pronto llegará mi ataque final.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Jun 2009)

Monsterdesinformador dijo:


> Señores foreros:
> 
> ¿Creen ustedes que Monsterspeculator aceptará mi apuesta?
> 
> ...




No sabía que pudiese llegar a tales niveles de infantilismo y lloriqueismo. Da vergüenza ajena. Pero no nos desvie el tema del hilo, y volvamos a las preguntas que interesan (y que molestan....)


¿Dónde venden los foreros timados los pakillos para obtener un 30% de beneficio como pretende?

Todo lo demás SOBRA.

Y respecto a esto:



> QUE MÁS HUBIERA DESEADO YO QUE SEGUIR ESCRIBIENDO EN EL FORO DE MONEDAS E INVERSIONES EN PLATA...PERO ME HAN QUERIDO HUNDIR.



nada más falso. Aquí todos agradecerán aportaciones de valor y no cuentos de la lechera con los pakillos. A quien nadie le quiere hundir, no sea tan paranoico. Si se hunde es porque no sabe responder a las preguntas que planteamos, ni sabe justificar lo que proclama, y pretende desviar el tema con retos pueriles y patéticos. Cada día está más claro que de "experto" en plata sólo tiene su autoproclamación. 

La verdad es que parece un personaje de tebeo. Lo de TioGilito está muy bien puesto. Le felicito. En alguna cosa acierta (¿de casualidad?).


----------



## Monsterdesinformador (29 Jun 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No sabía que pudiese llegar a tales niveles de infantilismo y lloriqueismo. Da vergüenza ajena. Pero no nos desvie el tema del hilo, y *volvamos a las preguntas que interesan *(y que molestan....)
> 
> 
> ¿Dónde venden los foreros timados los pakillos para obtener un 30% de beneficio como pretende?
> ...



Le respondo a su pregunta: quién compro paquillos a precio de spot, con una subida del spot de la plata de alrededor del 30%, los puede vender a precio de spot...e incluso hasta puede que más altos y ganar un 30% en la subasta de internet Ebay (menos comisiones de la subastadora).

Ya sé que le jode mucho Ebay...pero es lo que hay. Los compradores de oro y plata no van a depender de su política oscurantista de MP...y que le ponga el precio que le salga de los cojones a cada forero.

Pero la pregunta que realmente se plantea el foro no es esa. No desvie la atención ni se escabulla:

Yo puedo ser obsesivo, pesado, incisivo, soberbio, prepotente...pero le aseguro que no soy un MARICON.

Le he dado una ventaja de 4 a 1...y le he preguntado varias veces:

*De una puta vez...¿Acepta o no acepta mi apuesta?*

Eso es lo que el foro quiere realmente saber. Lo hago por el fuero, no por el huevo. Aunque está meridianamente claro quién tiene aquí los huevos.


----------



## zipote_ca (29 Jun 2009)

Resumen.

TG :Ordago a la grande , con un par.

M : Que si fumo en pipa pero no me llega para cerillas .

TG :SI o NO , es muy facil.

M: manzanas traigo y las mejores manzanas oiga ud.

Esto tiene pinta de acabar en un:

*monsterOWNEEDspeculator.* pero en toda la boca.


----------



## ILCRF (29 Jun 2009)

Señores, esto es un foro, cada uno da su opinión (oro/plata, bullion/pakillos, etc.) y la gente ya es mayorcita para sacar sus propias conclusiones. No entiendo esa lucha por ser el "gurú" oficial del foro. Desde luego, lo que no puedo entender es por qué Monster no va a sacar pasta por su labor de intermediario. Él consigue buenos precios y eso al cliente es lo único que le importa. ¿Qué él gana algo de dinero? Obviamente. Invierte en ello su tiempo y su dinero y es lógico que saque algo de provecho. A mí lo único que me importa es que sus precios sean buenos. Y digo buenos para gente que desea gastarse unos eurillos sin contactos en el mundillo de los metales/monedas y sin ganas/tiempo de recorrerse numismáticas ni pasarse todas las mañanas de los domingos en la Plaza Mayor de Madrid o en la equivalente de cada ciudad.

De alguien que les lee (a los dos) con sumo interés.


----------



## segundaresidencia (29 Jun 2009)

zipote_ca dijo:


> Resumen.
> 
> TG :Ordago a la grande , con un par.
> 
> ...



desde aqui huelo a caquita que se ha debido hacer alguien encima.
olfateo una krypto-caquita muy grande.

ACEPTA LA APUESTA MONSTER ,SEGURO QUE GANAS(JO JO)¡¡¡¡
QUE ACEPTE YA¡¡¡¡


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Jun 2009)

Monsterdesinformador dijo:


> Le respondo a su pregunta: quién compro paquillos a precio de spot, con una subida del spot de la plata de alrededor del 30%, los puede vender a precio de spot...e incluso hasta puede que más altos y ganar un 30% en la subasta de internet Ebay (menos comisiones de la subastadora).



"puede vender a precio de spot"...en efecto..."puede" si suena la flauta. 

Esta respuesta no es seria:

(1) El que no tiene buen rating en ebay no vende un colín. Crearse un buen rating requiere tiempo y dedicación.

(2) Los gastos en ebay y de envio y seguro y paypal...se repercuten en el precio y no sólo para el comprador.

(3) El tiempo y el trabajo de fotografiar, empaquetar, ir a correos,etc,etc parece que no lo cuenta en su cuenta del gran capitán.

(4) Los numismáticos no son gilipollas y prefieren vender en persona que en ebay.

(5) Al que venda cantidad de pakillos en ebay, Hacienda le crujirá el TOTAL de la venta como plusvalias. 

¿Dónde está su 30% de beneficio?

Lo de comprar al por mayor y vender al detalle en ebay lo hacen muchos, algunos foreros también. Requiere dedicación y no tener nada mejor en que emplear el tiempo.


----------



## Buster (29 Jun 2009)

Cuando se plantea una apuesta es cuando de verdad se ve quien es un hombre y quien es un niño.

Me reafirmo en que monster no pasa de los 30 años y si no fuera por sus padres no tendría donde caerse muerto.


----------



## Monsterdesinformador (30 Jun 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> "puede vender a precio de spot"...en efecto..."puede" si suena la flauta.
> 
> Esta respuesta no es seria:
> 
> ...



Monsterspeculator:

En este momento me importan una mierda los paquillos.

Me importa una mierda la plata.

Me importa una mierda la numismática.

Me importan una mierda los márgenes.

Me importan una mierda Ebay.

Tan sólo quiero saber una cosa. Y será la enésima y última que se lo pregunte:

¿Acepta la apuesta planteada o no la acepta?

Considero que es de muy poco hombre decir que le postee la escritura del piso que iba a ganar...cuando ni siquiera tiene el coraje necesario para aceptar la apuesta.

Es sencillísimo: O la acepta, o no la acepta. Sin más.

Si en su próximo comentario en este hilo evita la respuesta a mi pregunta, consideraré que no la acepta.

Entonces ya me sentiré motivado para comentar todo lo que pienso de Monsterspeculator.


----------



## segundaresidencia (30 Jun 2009)

Buster dijo:


> Cuando se plantea una apuesta es cuando de verdad se ve quien es un hombre y quien es un niño.
> 
> Me reafirmo en que xxxxxxx no pasa de los 30 años y si no fuera por sus padres no tendría donde caerse muerto.



mentalmente podria tener 30 años, pero mucho me temo que podria no cumplir los 58 (estoy hablando de el padre de carpanta, no de ningun forero  )
dar datos personales en un espacio público podria ser delito,por eso yo solo hablo del padre del personaje de comic "carpanta" :


----------



## Monsterdesinformador (30 Jun 2009)

ILCRF dijo:


> Señores, esto es un foro, cada uno da su opinión (oro/plata, bullion/pakillos, etc.) y la gente ya es mayorcita para sacar sus propias conclusiones. No entiendo esa lucha por ser el "gurú" oficial del foro. Desde luego, lo que no puedo entender es por qué Monster no va a sacar pasta por su labor de intermediario. Él consigue buenos precios y eso al cliente es lo único que le importa. ¿Qué él gana algo de dinero? Obviamente. Invierte en ello su tiempo y su dinero y es lógico que saque algo de provecho. A mí lo único que me importa es que sus precios sean buenos. Y digo buenos para gente que desea gastarse unos eurillos sin contactos en el mundillo de los metales/monedas y sin ganas/tiempo de recorrerse numismáticas ni pasarse todas las mañanas de los domingos en la Plaza Mayor de Madrid o en la equivalente de cada ciudad.
> 
> De alguien que les lee (a los dos) con sumo interés.



Puntualizaciones:

1.- Todo aquel que trabaje es lógico que saque beneficio por su esfuerzo; eso nadie lo ha cuestionado.

2.- Bueno...quizá tan sólo le preocupen los precios y ésa sea la postura inteligente...o quizás no. De entrada le puedo decir que usted está aprendiendo de un mal maestro; le explicaré el porqué.

Si a usted le da igual comprar cualquier moneda de 20 FF franceses, ya que en el fondo tan sólo aspira a comprar 5,8 gramos de oro...pues puede que le interese el precio más barato posible.

Pero si aspira a comprar piezas numismáticas de oro, se le debería explicar que no es lo mismo una moneda del Primer Imperio de 1807 que otra de la Tercera República de 1907 aunque puedan contener la misma cantidad de oro.

Yo le puedo decir que desde que el oro superó los 15.000 euros ya no compro oro, sino piezas numismáticas de oro, que no es precisamente lo mismo(excepto en una ocasión en que compré en lote). La razón es que con la subida del oro, apenas se paga "premium" en muchas piezas numismáticas y eso hay que aprovecharlo.

Luego ser selectivo con lo que uno compra puede llegar a ser infinitamente más inteligente para el futuro, si apenas se paga un poco más por algunas piezas.

Evidentemente, si uno sólo aspira a precio barato, probablemente le meterán siempre las piezas con menos valor numismático: sea por el año de acuñación o por el estado de la moneda.

Yo cuando veo que alguien vende monedas con antigüedad superior a un siglo y no dice la calidad de la moneda, lo suelo tener muy claro: probablemente no sepa de numismática.

Si alguien no entiende de numismática...es mucho más fácil es que le encolomen lo peor de los lotes, amparándose en el precio más bajo posible.

Ese es MI punto de vista. Que cada forero piense lo que le venga en gana.

3.- La ignorancia puede ser muy mala consejera. Cuando argumenté mi enfoque acerca de la compra de monedas de paladio pues Monsterspeculator argumentó que se puede vender a "joyeros".

Esta lacónica respuesta además de contener paupérrima argumentación puede ser muy desinformadora.

Precio del paladio + Premium + Monstercomisión + IVA 16% es lo que paga el forero que le compre una moneda de paladio. He puesto un IVA del 16%, porque siempre manifestó que sus ventas se hacían con factura.

Cuando dice que se puede vender a joyeros, hay que distinguir que actualmente hay muchos más tiendas de joyas que talleres de joyería. El joyero tradicional, el orfebre de toda la vida, está dejando el negocio y cada vez existe más joyería industrial.

Evidentemente, un joyero o un centro de recuperación de metales podrían comprar esa moneda...pero:

- El IVA no se lo pagarán si no les hace factura, con los consiguientes trámites de alta de IAE, declaraciones de IVA, etc...O sea algo muy engorroso para una operación de miseria.

- En ningún caso le pagarán la Monstercomisión.

- Olvídese del premium.

- Y el joyero le dirá que a él le hacen un 10% de descuento sobre el premium, porque donde compra los metales le conocen de toda la vida. (Evidentemente eso es mentira...pero es muy efectivo como argumento para quien compra).

Pero además que si ha de comprar ahora, sin necesidad, para que él se gane algo la vida...pues le ha de hacer un descuento. Cha-chán...de buenas a primeras le pagará un 20% menos sobre el fixing.

¿Cuánto han perdido con la moneda?...por lo pronto un 40% o incluso más.

Ante ello, yo preferiría decir a los clientes que no es una buena inversión comprar monedas de paladio con estas características. Pero que cada uno haga lo que quiera con su dinero.

Por eso yo pagaría spot del paladio -10%, y si la compro, bien y si no, también. Hay monedas muy baratas en el mercado en este momento, como los silver eagles, los duros de plata o los paquillos y no hace falta complicarse demasiado en el sector de los metales preciosos si no se tienen conocimientos o contactos.

Evidentemente yo sí sabría sacar mejor partido a esa moneda...pero si alguien no domina, que no se meta con ese enorme sobreprecio.

Como colofón: tengan muy claro que de malos maestros suelen salir malos discípulos, y que cada forero piense lo que le dé la gana.


----------



## carloszorro (30 Jun 2009)

que moneda tiene más tirada la maple o la silver eagle?


----------



## segundaresidencia (30 Jun 2009)

pues yo estuve a punto de comprar una monedita de paladio, creo que ya no lo haré despues de leer esto, que bastante me engañaron con las moneditas del 92 con su estuche de madera (que clavada por dios),no quiero ni verlas, espero que mis nietos el dia que los tenga ganen algo con ellas 
sin embargo platino si que pienso comprar alguna monedilla u onza


----------



## segundaresidencia (30 Jun 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> que moneda tiene más tirada la maple o la silver eagle?



yo pienso que la silver, el porque no lo se,no se la tirada de esas monedas (ni de casi ninguna, pero siempre te encuentras eagles por todas las tiendas y maples no en todas


----------



## segundaresidencia (30 Jun 2009)

Monsterdesinformador dijo:


> ¿Acepta la apuesta planteada o no la acepta?
> Considero que es de muy poco hombre decir que le postee la escritura del piso que iba a ganar...cuando ni siquiera tiene el coraje necesario para aceptar la apuesta.
> Es sencillísimo: O la acepta, o no la acepta. Sin más.
> Si en su próximo comentario en este hilo evita la respuesta a mi pregunta, consideraré que no la acepta.
> Entonces ya me sentiré motivado para comentar todo lo que pienso de Monsterspeculaxxx.



jo jo jo yo creo que no la acepta,porque yo pienso,ojo que es un pensamiento mio (puedo equivocarme)que con un ¿contrato de alquiler ? no se puede llegar muy lejos en la apuesta que le propones,me esta dando hasta pena, no voy ha hacer sangre de el sujeto en cuestion,se que el iria a por mi hasta "aniquilarme" en caso de yo encontrarme en su pellejo,pero yo seré buena persona,se que el libro del arte de la guerra no recomienda dejar al enemigo con un halo de vida,si se le deja vivo hay que dejarle una via por donde pueda escapar(en hispanistan se diria;"enemigo que huye,puente de plata")porque si no se le deja via de escape, luchara hasta morir,lo que nos podria causar perdidas. 
pero es que "kryptonisto" creo que se ha pasado el solito,el solito se ha encerrado en una "via muerta" de la que su única salida es salir con la cara por delante, pasar por un enemigo muy poderoso y no le queda otra que agachar la cabeza,eso o el mas absoluto de los ridiculos.
a mi queridisimo , apreciado y siempre alabado por mi , amigo monsterperculator le recomiendo un libro muy interesante se titula "el gran juego" es un libro de estrategia,se puede utilizar en ambito personal ,profesional, afectivo,esta de puta madre,en el dicen cosas que todos sabemos,pero que nos hace falta leerlos para que obremos en consecuencia.
creo que tu solito te has ido al "matadero" y el matarife te esta esperando al final del pasillo con el cuchillo en la mano, además por como se le ve la cara ,parece que hoy esta de mal humor y no creo que llegue a la yugular a la primera, hoy todas las reses que sacrifique sufriran de lo lindo, pues va a disfrutar de su trabajo como pocos dias le pasa al matarife 

tiogilito,no tengas "piedad" de el(dialecticamente hablando claro) y ten en cuenta que el iria a por ti hasta pisotearte sin ninguna contemplacion.


----------



## ILCRF (30 Jun 2009)

TioGilito, se agradecen sus consejos. No me considero "discípulo" de nadie, simplemente defiendo que el que trabaja (aunque sea de intermediario de monedas/lingotes) gane su comisión. 

Tenga en cuenta que muchos foreros no tenemos ni idea de numismática. Y tampoco pretendemos ganar dinero a corto/medio plazo con esto. Simplemente, queremos tener algo de dinero real, plata/oro. Entiendo que usted se mueve en otro nivel, donde el "grano fino" de cada inversión es mucho más importante. A mi me echa para atrás el tema numismático, siempre tengo la sensación de que o eres un experto, o te van a "timar" seguro. Hay que echarle muchas horas, tener muchos contactos, etc...


----------



## segundaresidencia (30 Jun 2009)

ILCRF dijo:


> TioGilito, se agradecen sus consejos. No me considero "discípulo" de nadie, simplemente defiendo que el que trabaja (aunque sea de intermediario de monedas/lingotes) gane su comisión.
> 
> Tenga en cuenta que muchos foreros no tenemos ni idea de numismática. Y tampoco pretendemos ganar dinero a corto/medio plazo con esto. Simplemente, queremos tener algo de dinero real, plata/oro. Entiendo que usted se mueve en otro nivel, donde el "grano fino" de cada inversión es mucho más importante. A mi me echa para atrás el tema numismático, siempre tengo la sensación de que o eres un experto, o te van a "timar" seguro. Hay que echarle muchas horas, tener muchos contactos, etc...



desde sep del 2007 y solo 67 mensajes ummmmmm como me huele a kryptocaquita, ¿no seras un multinick,verdad?????


----------



## ILCRF (30 Jun 2009)

Pues sí, soy un multinick. Me has pillado, tío.

Como ves, no posteo mucho, así que tranquilo, que no desviaré más el tema central del hilo: "Tiogilito versus Monster, ¿quién la tiene más larga?".


----------



## zipote_ca (30 Jun 2009)

ILCRF dijo:


> Pues sí, soy un multinick. Me has pillado, tío.
> 
> Como ves, no posteo mucho, así que tranquilo, que no desviaré más el tema central del hilo: "Tiogilito versus Monster, ¿quién la tiene más larga?".



Por el nivel de la apuesta creo que lo que se juega es el HONOR .


----------



## Germain (30 Jun 2009)




----------



## segundaresidencia (30 Jun 2009)

monsterspeculator aparece y definete sobre la apuesta ya¡¡¡¡
estamos todos esperando, es buena oportunidad para que ganes un piso 

venga unas palomitas


----------



## Monsterdesinformador (30 Jun 2009)

zipote_ca dijo:


> Por el nivel de la apuesta creo que lo que se juega es el HONOR .



Ha dado en el clavo.

A mí no me importa perder un piso, si ello me brinda la posibilidad de aplicarle el correctivo más grande que le han dado en su vida y ante todos ustedes de testigos. Para quien no me pueda comprender y piense que se me va la olla, le diré que tiene razón...pero le puedo asegurar que merece la pena.

Si al final, Monsterspeculator resulta ser un pobre diablo, nunca me quedaría con nada suyo y lo donaría a los necesitados. Yo no soy un buitre que se aprovecha de la desgracia ajena.

Y si pierdo...pues la vida es un juego, señores, no me quedará más opción que comérmelo con papas. Pero les aseguro que al único juego de azar puro al que suelo jugar es la Lotería de Navidad.

Que Dios reparta suerte...y algunas palomitas más.


----------



## segundaresidencia (1 Jul 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Los Eagles a 12,50
> 
> Geiger Edelmetalle - Silvereagle - USA 1 oz 1001



te han hecho una apuesta monsterspeculator, es de hombres contestar

que si que las eagles las regalan con los danones y tal, pero ¿vas a aceptar la apuesta? de no hacerlo quedaras como un xxxxxxx ,lo que en realidad eres(no lo pongo que me quoteas y reportas )

bajo mi criterio(puedo no estar en lo cierto)lo que te ha pasado es como trasladandonos al siglo XIX si te hubiesen retado a un duelo, y tu te piras, dejando todo tu honor, te han tirado un guante a la cara, y has cojido las de villadiego,no significa que te hagas tus necesidades encima, pero en mi barrio a esos se les llama ¿cagones?.


----------



## segundaresidencia (1 Jul 2009)

este relato no tiene nada que ver con monster, es otra apuesta, todos sabemos que monster es un tio legal ,yo hablo de otra apuesta 

esto era un fanfarron que iba fardando de sus posesiones




cansó tanto a otro que le caló y cuando le desenmascaró para que todo el mundo comprobase que era un "mierdecilla",se fue corriendo aqui


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 Jul 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> En USA no es tan facil encontrar silver eagles a buen precio...y los grandes distribuidores, entre ellos kitco ya hace muchas semanas que no los comercializan. Tienen una sobredemanda crónica.




.............  ...................


----------



## tiogilito888 (1 Jul 2009)

*MONSTERSPECULATOR: de temible pistolero a escurridizo tahúr del Misisipí.*

Supongo que ahora ya está bien claro quién es Monsterspeculator. 

El forero que amenazaba con pipa, ahora se ha hecho fan de la Señorita Pepis. Como buen fullero, no da la cara sino para perseverar con insulsos comentarios sobre las monedas, cuando lo importante era si afrontaba la apuesta.

Muchos foreros pensarán que esta pugna estriba en "quién la tiene más larga". Pues no es cierto, se lo aseguro. La pugna estriba en que si un forero es un fantasma que va de farol, yo estoy dispuesto a subir la apuesta para que levante las cartas.

Yo quería saber si Monster tenía algo...ya que sospechaba que de lo único que estaba pletórico era de soberbia y de fanfarronería. El tiempo y su evidentísimo escaqueo me ha dado la razón.

Le brindé una oferta de 4 a 1 a su favor...pero aún así se ha hecho caquita. De hecho, ni siquiera a afrontado de cara mi pregunta. Porque mucho emoticón con risitas para que posteara la escritura del piso que iba a ganar...como niñería está muy bien. Pero yo iba a luchar por ese piso...no se lo iba a regalar, como es lógico.

A la hora de la verdad: la "espantá" como respuesta. Sinceramente, pensaba que se iba a acojonar (acerté) pero que por lo menos tendría más tablas en el arte de la guerra. ¡Decepcionante!

Pero yo no me encono contumazmente en duelos con los foreros por tan sólo un calentón, se lo aseguro. Me he enfrentado con muchos integrantes del foro, nos vapuleamos un poco...y a la media hora, pelillos a la mar. Liberamos un poco de agresividad, de adrenalina, para después olvidarnos del asunto.

Pero con Monsterspeculator ha sido muy distinto:

- Al forero Segundaresidencia y a mí, nos cogió un auténtico odio por ser su competencia en el mercado de monedas. Continuamente se refería particulamente a mí como trilero y timador...y eso ha sido absolutamente inaceptable.

- El tema de amenazar veladamente con pipa a un forero fue gravísimo. Por suerte, ante el oprobio que supuso para él que algunos foreros repudiaran su actitud. Gracias a ello, dejo de ser el pistolero del foro, ya que se enfundó definitivamente la pipa en el culo y desde entonces ya tan sólo la utiliza para fumar.

- Continuamente tocaba los cojones con su elevadísimo nivel de conocimientos financieros, intentando dejar a los demás como a auténticos gilipollas, ya que sus comentarios los llenaba de trato vejatorio.

# Se autodenominaba la kryptonita de los bancos.

# Decía tener "toda la liquidez del mundo". Pero además decía tener oro, decía tener más de una vivienda, decía tener capital invertido en derivados financieros...¿Acaso le hizo un préstamo billonario Obama? Porque si no, no me lo explico de dónde cojones tenía tanta liquidez. Porque con ese comentario a los demás nos trataba de idiotas, era evidente. En una economía en crisis...el único que tenía liquidez era el Monster.

# Escribió que, evidentemente, Tiogilito estaba pilladísimo y además no comprendía la dinámica de los mercados financieros. En más de una ocasión, Monster alardeó que su patrimonio era infinitamente superior al de Tiogilito. El sujeto iba sobradísimo...y hasta se inventaba derivados financieros.

# Se creyó sus propias mentiras al pensar que era posible emitir derivados financieros con las monedas de 12 euros del BdE. Mientras intentaba engañar al personal con la jerga técnica, decía que los "covered call salían gratis". O sea, que no tenía en cuenta el coste de oportunidad que suponía adquirir y conservar las monedas cuyo señoreaje para la época era de un 200% sobre el precio.

Para que el optante ganara dinero en su "genial" derivado...la plata tenía que triplicar el precio. Demencial. La prueba de que era un mierdaderivado es que ninguna Agencia de valores y bolsa en España, lo ha hecho, ni lo va a hacer...y eso que los "covered call" eran gratis total. A nadie le interesa.

- Se obcecó en su lucha con los paquillos porque eran monedas que algunos defendíamos...pero allí comenzó el principio de su ocaso:

Resulta que acudió a la Plaza Mayor y a un pobre hombre que vendía monedas le compró dos paquillos por nueve euros, y en este foro escribió un mensaje que decía más o menos "...y porque no le quise exprimir más".

Y eso me dió a pensar lo siguiente: MONSTERSPECULATOR ES UN BLUFF QUE NO TIENE DINERO.

Conozco a mucha gente con pasta gansa. Pero nadie, repito nadie se jactaría de "exprimir" a un colega, a un vendemonedas como él, si realmente tuviera pasta... ¡en una operación de 9 euros! ¿Quién puede hacer eso? Tan sólo un FANFARRÓN MISERABLE. 

O sea, tanto chulear de genio de las finanzas...y resultaba que apenas tenía donde caerse muerto. 

Y me dije...estoy hasta los cojones de aguantar fanfarronadas de un fantasma. Si te vas riendo de quien tiene que pagar una hipoteca, o de quien pierde el trabajo, o de los negocios que van mal...te aplicaremos la misma medicina.

Las cosas más importantes de la vida no se pueden comprar con dinero. Y no es una cuestión de tener o ser. Yo no prejuzgo a la gente por quién es o lo que tiene...pero no me voy tampoco a dejar encular ante un perdedor que se intenta reír de los demás.

Entonces pensé que ya estaba bien: si estaba tan forrado como proclamaba...pues que mostrara sus cartas, ya que yo ya intuía que no tenía patrimonio para alardear.

Foreros, no es una cuestión de cuánto se tiene, sino de no dejarse ningunear por fanfarrones. Muchos de vosotros, a lo mejor no teneis toda la liquidez que deseais porque teneis que pagar la hipoteca o invertir en gastos de vuestro negocio o alguno quizá esté en el paro...

Y decidí apostar para acorralarlo. Al final siguió con su tónica habitual del cachondeíto, las risitas y la descalificación. Lo de siempre en Monster: decir de los demás "que les falta cariño", "que son unos acomplejados", etc...

Pero cuando vió que iba en serio, y que no me importaba perder un piso para radiografiar su patrimonio y transmitírselo a ustedes...pues se ha hecho caquita. Le daba ventaja de 4 a 1 a su favor...y ni siquiera se ha dignado a contestar, pese a que al principio me pidió que le "enviara la escritura del piso que iba a ganar". Jajajajajajajajajaja...

¿Quién tiene toda la liquidez del mundo ahora?
¿Quién tiene un patrimonio infinitamente superior ahora?
¿Quién es el timador ahora?
¿Quién es el trilero ahora?
¿Quién no da la cara ahora?
¿Quién es el poco hombre ahora?
¿Quién se hace caquita ahora?

Por mí puedes seguir con tu negocio de venta de monedas, ya que te has de ganar la vida de alguna forma. Pero confío en que los foreros tengan un retrato ajustado de quién es Monsterspeculator, y que pongan en cuarentena el valor de su palabra.

Por si decides cambiar de negocio, te doy ideas gratis:

Monstertortillas, las únicas tortillas del mercado que se hacen sin huevos.


----------



## tiogilito888 (1 Jul 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> .............  ...................



Yo no evito las preguntas -como otros- y sí respondo:

Para cuando se hizo el comentario, el mercado estaba muy desabastecido de Silver Eagles. Paradójicamente, cuando la plata la plata va en subida libre es cuando más desabastecido está el mercado, y cuando está a precios más asequibles hay menos demanda de los compradores ocasionales.

Esto no es un problema...sino una oportunidad para no dejarla escapar.

Con la recuperación de los mercados bursátiles...muchos de los que antes compraban plata física, ahora compran acciones y/o derivados financieros (relacionados con el mundo de los metales preciosos, o no).


----------



## carloszorro (1 Jul 2009)

lo que pasa es que los brotes verdes le están nublando el horizonte a muchos inversores

estamos casi al final de la onda c (de corto plazo) una zona muy buena para los que no pudimos entrar en los comienzos de la onda 1 de largo plazo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 Jul 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Supongo que ahora ya está bien claro quién es Monsterspeculator.
> 
> El forero que amenazaba con pipa, ahora se ha hecho fan de la Señorita Pepis. Como buen fullero, no da la cara sino para perseverar con insulsos comentarios sobre las monedas, cuando lo importante era si afrontaba la apuesta.
> 
> ...




Bienvenido de nuevo TioGilito. Me alegro sinceramente que finalizase por fin su baneo.

Por cierto, escribe muchísimas tonterías. No debería. Demuestra un nivel fantástico digno de Alicia en el país de las maravillas. Recuerde que su credibilidad está bajo mínimos. Parece que a fuerza de repetir tonterías se las acaba creyendo. 

Ya sé que le gustaría conocer mi patrimonio porque se piensa que el suyo es mayor y eso para usted demostraría algo (??). Pues se jode. Evidentemente no le debo ninguna explicación, aunque siento mucho su complejo de inferioridad. Entiendo que ya que no destaca por su nivel intelectual, financiero, de análisis técnico, de comprensión de las dinámicas burbujistas, intente destacar en algo...Si le hace ilusión pensar que su patrimonio es mucho mayor, pues me alegro y le felicito. Como dice el sabio refranero..."Dime de que presumes..." Madure amigo, que se pone en evidencia. Las alusiones a mi hombría por parte de alguien que demuestra tal puerilidad sólo se puede interpretar por su propia carencia. Sepa que me trae al fresco que venda usted monedas. Incluso me alegra pues los foreros saben distinguir bien. Cuando me retó ya le dejé con el culo al aire ofreciendo precios un 15% inferiores a los suyos. Me imagino que de eso viene su resquemor, puesto que considera los retos "una cuestión de honor". Sepa que mi honor está por encima de gilipolleces. En mi honor está comportarme honestamente, lo cual muchos foreros aprecian. Tome nota. También en mi honor está en tener palabra. No como usted que juró ponerme en ignorados e irse del foro para volver poco más tarde con el rabo entre las piernas. No creo que tenga usted ninguna lección de honor que dar.

Sin acritud. Y sea bienvenido de nuevo.


----------



## ellison (1 Jul 2009)

dejaos de gitanadas de apuestas y mierdas...

tiogili y monsterculado, monsterculado y tiogili, ambos sois un par de muertos de hambre. 

cualquiera que tuviera medio puente bajo el que caerse muerto con un cartón de don simón en la mano no sería tan patético como para intentar ganarse cuatro miserables perras vendiendo moneditas por foros de internet como hacéis vosotros.

resulta esperpéntico ver chulear de patrimonio a dos gitanacos que se ganan la vida trapicheando con baratijas


----------



## tiogilito888 (1 Jul 2009)

A Ellison:

Desde luego la última polla que te has metido en la boca te ha causado grave trastorno. El semen de ese chapero negraco sidoso y sifilítico ha sido muy pernicioso ya que por lo visto ha infectado a las escasas neuronas que tienes en ese cerebro tan afectado por las reiteradas violaciones que sufriste de niño.


----------



## tiogilito888 (1 Jul 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Bienvenido de nuevo TioGilito. Me alegro sinceramente que finalizase por fin su baneo.
> 
> Por cierto, escribe muchísimas tonterías. No debería. Demuestra un nivel fantástico digno de Alicia en el país de las maravillas. Recuerde que su credibilidad está bajo mínimos. Parece que a fuerza de repetir tonterías se las acaba creyendo.
> 
> ...



Desde luego, desde que insertamos en este foro la pipa de Monster en su culo, ha sido mano de santo. Es todo un hito en el tratamiento médico, ya que antes era un agresivo perdonavidas y ahora traga sin escupir todo lo que le echen.

Porque foreros...el Monster ha tragado de mi último comentario. Joder, menudo émulo de garganta profunda, y sin un mal gesto ni rechazo.

Venga Monster, si usted me desea lo mejor, yo también se lo deseo a usted. Menuda suerte tiene, que no ha de pagar un puto euro en concepto de I.B.I., no como yo...que me dejo un auténtico pastón cada año.


----------



## Buster (1 Jul 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Desde luego la última polla que te has metido en la boca



Piensa el ladrón...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Jul 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Desde luego, desde que insertamos en este foro la pipa de Monster en su culo, ha sido mano de santo. Es todo un hito en el tratamiento médico, ya que antes era un agresivo perdonavidas y ahora traga sin escupir todo lo que le echen.
> 
> Porque foreros...el Monster ha tragado de mi último comentario. Joder, menudo émulo de garganta profunda, y sin un mal gesto ni rechazo.
> 
> Venga Monster, si usted me desea lo mejor, yo también se lo deseo a usted. Menuda suerte tiene, que no ha de pagar un puto euro en concepto de I.B.I., no como yo...que me dejo un auténtico pastón cada año.



Bienvenido, bienvenido de nuevo. Escriba lo que quiera que es buena terapia. Ya sabemos que sufre trastornos y se le va la olla. No se preocupe que no nos lo tomamos en serio ni se lo tenemos en cuenta para nada. Además entendemos que la bajada brutal de los Eagles (anunciada por Monster) le ha dejado con el culo al aire y muy tocado. Sea optimista...ya sabe...no hay pillada que mil años dure.

Siento lo del IBI...haber invertido en paraisos fiscales... 

(Que cutre es el inversoh palillero español...)


----------



## tiogilito888 (2 Jul 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Siento lo del IBI...haber invertido en paraisos fiscales...
> 
> (Que cutre es el inversoh palillero español...)



Ya lo hice.

También se paga IBI allí. Pero eso a usted no le ha de preocupar...eso es lo bueno de su caso, al estar de alquiler o seguir viviendo con los papás.

Tener casas en distintos lugares no es cutre...pero por mucho que le cuente, no lo comprendería. Siga trabajando duro...y tarde o temprano podrá comprarse una vivienda usted también.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Jul 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Ya lo hice.



Pues no eligió un buen lugar...o peor...no supo elegir la residencia fiscal adecuada...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Jul 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> ¿Acaso lo has dudado por un solo instante?. Evidentemente es un fraude Ponci institucionalizado y tan bien hecho, que quien lo cuestiona, se le vé como a un bicho raro.
> 
> Y como toda estafa de este tipo...al final petará, eso está claro. Es sólo una cuestión de tiempo.



No me gusta resaltar las faltas ortográficas...pero en este caso dice mucho de la cultura financiera del que lo escribe. Para que luego ande dando consejos financieros...

TioGiliowned: Escriba mil veces 

PONZI​


----------



## tiogilito888 (2 Jul 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pues no eligió un buen lugar...o peor...no supo elegir la residencia fiscal adecuada...



El lugar es extraordinario.

Una cosa es que compre propiedades en el extranjero (que sí tributan por el correspondiente I.B.I.) y otra muy distinta es mi domicilio fiscal.

Si no fuera tan de listillo podría aprender muchas más cosas...pero le pierden esas risitas irónicas. A usted no le debería preocupar demasiado...de momento siga de alquiler.


----------



## segundaresidencia (2 Jul 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Supongo que ahora ya está bien claro quién es Monsterspeculator.
> 
> El forero que amenazaba con pipa, ahora se ha hecho fan de la Señorita Pepis. Como buen fullero, no da la cara sino para perseverar con insulsos comentarios sobre las monedas, cuando lo importante era si afrontaba la apuesta.
> 
> ...



jo jo jo un comentario acertadisimo tiogilito, lo mejor al final, tortillas sin huevos ,negocio para monster jo jo jo jo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Jul 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> El lugar es extraordinario.
> 
> Una cosa es que compre propiedades en el extranjero (que sí tributan por el correspondiente I.B.I.) y otra muy distinta es mi domicilio fiscal.
> 
> Si no fuera tan de listillo podría aprender muchas más cosas...pero le pierden esas risitas irónicas. A usted no le debería preocupar demasiado...de momento siga de alquiler.



En efecto...veo que no capta el sentido de mi comentario....Si no fuese tan soberbio aprendería más...Buena suerte... (le pongo la risita que le gusta...y no se olvide de copiar mil veces PONZI....es que debería estar prohibido entrar en burbuja.info sin saber un mínimo de burbujas y pirámides....)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Jul 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> jo jo jo un comentario acertadisimo tiogilito, lo mejor al final, tortillas sin huevos ,negocio para monster jo jo jo jo



Pobre TIoGiliowned...vaya seguidores tiene...Yo de él me suicidaba viendo que el único que le rie las gracias pueriles es el figura de secondhome....


----------



## tiogilito888 (2 Jul 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No me gusta resaltar las faltas ortográficas...pero en este caso dice mucho de la cultura financiera *del que *lo escribe. Para que luego ande dando consejos financieros...
> 
> TioGiliowned: Escriba mil veces
> 
> PONZI​



¿"Del que"? ¿O mejor "de quien"?...así es como le enseñaron a expresarse sus papás, o quizá sus profesores...

¿Aún pretende ir de intelectual? Jajajajajajajajajajajajajaja. 

EDITO: si algún día tiene hijos, no los lleve a la escuela en la que usted cursó estudios.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Jul 2009)

Acabo de descubrir de donde viene la fijación de TioGiliowned conmigo. 

Yo soy "*Gurú* burbujista" y el sólo "Cuñado de Trichet" y os podéis imaginar como es la hija de Trichete...


----------



## segundaresidencia (2 Jul 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Si no fuera tan de listillo podría aprender muchas más cosas...pero le pierden esas risitas irónicas. A usted no le debería preocupar demasiado...de momento siga de alquiler.



monster a quedado como el culo, mientras sigue aferrado a sus monedillas de oro esperando a que el vil metal suba de precio a ver si puede colocarlo,porque esta viendo como baja dia tras dia,que triste.
ha perdido muchos puntos entre potenciales clientes ,tras la espantá de la apuesta
esperemos que sea de renta antigua, sino mal final le veo a este hombre


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Jul 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> ¿"Del que"? ¿O mejor "de quien"?...así es como le enseñaron a expresarse sus papás, o quizá sus profesores...
> 
> ¿Y aún pretende ir de intelectual? Jajajajajajajajajajajajajaja.




No se me emocione y haga los deberes:



PONCI

¿Y aún pretende ir de Gurú financiero?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Jul 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> monster a quedado como el culo, mientras sigue aferrado a sus monedillas de oro esperando a que el vil metal suba de precio a ver si puede colocarlo,porque esta viendo como baja dia tras dia,que triste.



Lo que tu digas monada. Pero las Eagles a 12,50 y envían a España:

Geiger Edelmetalle - Silvereagle - USA 1 oz 1001

Ya sabes...con papas pasan mejor las Monsterboxes...


----------



## tiogilito888 (2 Jul 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Lo que tu digas monada. Pero las Eagles a 12,50 y envían a España:
> 
> Geiger Edelmetalle - Silvereagle - USA 1 oz 1001
> 
> Ya sabes...con papas pasan mejor las Monsterboxes...



Pues yo no veo el problema, en absoluto. Compraremos más y punto.

Crees que lo haces para putearnos, pero nosotros te lo agradecemos. Cuanto más barato compremos, mejor. Nosotros adquirimos plata como reserva, mientras que tú lo haces para pasarla. Luego preferimos infinitamente más, premiums bajos que altos.

También coincide la bajada de precios, con la paulatina recuperación del euro respecto al dólar, todo se ha de tener en cuenta.

Aún así yo alucino con Monster: con lo que he escrito de él...y se lo ha comido todo sin rechistar.

Hay que reconocer que es muy bueno el eslogan:

Monstertortillas, las únicas tortillas que no tienen huevos.

Sin duda me ha sorprendido la garganta tan profunda de Monster.


----------



## segundaresidencia (2 Jul 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Pues yo no veo el problema, en absoluto. Compraremos más y punto.
> 
> Crees que lo haces para putearnos, pero nosotros te lo agradecemos. Cuanto más barato compremos, mejor. Nosotros adquirimos plata como reserva, mientras que tú lo haces para pasarla. Luego preferimos infinitamente más, premiums bajos que altos.
> 
> ...



yo lo digo en serio, siempre que puedo compro monedas, depende del momento puedo unas cantidades u otras, pero me voy a centrar de nuevo en la plata, si encuentro monedas de franco a mejor precio por onza que las maples ,seguro que me tiraré a por las de franco.

monster, como te tragas todo lo que te dicen, que "mayor" eres, ¿no fumabas en pipa?, tio no te preocupes ,que el oro volvera a subir,asi podrás comprar mas,ademas si ¿vives de alquiler? no tendrias porque estar tan preocupado joder


----------



## carloszorro (4 Jul 2009)

tengo una duda con el máximo de la plata en los 80
si lo ajustamos a la inflación me da cerca de 70$/onza
es correcto???


----------



## monstereloaded (4 Jul 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> tengo una duda con el máximo de la plata en los 80
> si lo ajustamos a la inflación me da cerca de 70$/onza
> es correcto???



En dólares es bastante más. Si no recuerdo mal hay que multiplicar por 3 más o menos (150$/oz). Para el oro los máximos históricos con inflación ajustada son unos $2400 que aún no hemos alcanzado...


----------



## carloszorro (4 Jul 2009)

monstereloaded dijo:


> En dólares es bastante más. Si no recuerdo mal hay que multiplicar por 3 más o menos (150$/oz). Para el oro los máximos históricos con inflación ajustada son unos $2400 que aún no hemos alcanzado...



22$ x 3 = 66$ ???


----------



## monstereloaded (4 Jul 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> 22$ x 3 = 66$ ???



50$ x 3 =150$

El pico fue un poco menos de 50$ pero duró un suspiro:


----------



## carloszorro (4 Jul 2009)

monstereloaded dijo:


> 50$ x 3 =150$
> 
> El pico fue un poco menos de 50$ pero duró un suspiro:



jodeeeeer!!!!
impresionante


----------



## monstereloaded (4 Jul 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> jodeeeeer!!!!
> impresionante



En efecto...No hace falta mucho analisis técnico para ver el burbujón que se produjo...

A efectos realistas de compra-venta el máximo si está en unos $22.


----------



## carloszorro (5 Jul 2009)

estamos en el 1,618 (fibonacci) de la subida previa, osea, fin del retroceso para acometer un nuevo impulso con objetivo 18$

que atrevimiento apostar contra tendencia!!!
SI FIBONACCI SE EQUIVOCA ESTA VEZ, NO LE PONGAIS UN OWNED DE ESOS


----------



## tiogilito888 (10 Jul 2009)

EL ratio oro/plata ha descendido de 1/61 al 1/71 actual en tan sólo unos días; mientras la plata está por debajo de 13 US$/oz. y el tipo de cambio dólar/euro ronda sobre 1,40.

Es una excelente ocasión para que los europeos acumulemos plata...y confío en que la mayoría de los foreros la aprovecharán.

Es también una gran oportunidad para que de una vez, aquellos que tienen monedas de 12 euros, aprovechen y compren onzas...ya que oportunidades como éstas quizá no las puedan disfrutar por mucho tiempo.

Por mi parte, evidentemente sigo la política de acumulación. Mi enfoque era que estaba cambiando dinero de papel por dinero real.

Estos días he adquirido un nuevo capazo de "mierdaplata" como a los detractores del metal les gusta llamar a las monedas de plata que no tienen pureza .999. 

El precio por gramo de plata en estas últimas monedas que he adquirido, apenas varía del precio por gramo del cuproníquel y oro nórdico en las monedas actuales de 2 euros. 

Es una barbaridad...pero es así. ¿Cómo puede ser que cueste una moneda de 2 francos suizos de plata del período de entreguerras con 8,35 gramos de plata pura tan sólo un poco más de una "mierdamoneda" actual de 2 euros?

Pues tan sólo se explica por nuestra imbecilidad. Es absurdo que la chatarra actual valga casi tanto como la plata.

Pero ojalá siga así por un tiempo...para seguir acumulando.


----------



## carloszorro (10 Jul 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> EL ratio oro/plata ha descendido de 1/61 al 1/71 actual en tan sólo unos días; mientras la plata está por debajo de 13 US$/oz. y el tipo de cambio dólar/euro ronda sobre 1,40.
> 
> Es una excelente ocasión para que los europeos acumulemos plata...y confío en que la mayoría de los foreros la aprovecharán.
> 
> ...



si, la verdad es que el tipo de cambio euro/dólar tan lateral de estas últimas semanas y la "brutal" caída de la plata en comparación al oro por ejemplo, nos está poniendo los precios apetitosamente atractivos, de todas formas la pérdida de los 13$ da a entender que podría buscar zonas de apoyo un poco más abajo, para los que compramos con vistas al largo plazo (5 años por ejemplo) haciendo compras escalonadas en estos niveles me parece una buena oportunidad


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 Jul 2009)

Creo que el termino "mierdaplata" sólo se ha referido a las monedas de ley inferior a 900, esto es, ley inferior a la categoría bullion.

Monedas interesantes con categoria bullion son el "junk silver" (es así como lo llaman) americano de ley 900 y los Hercules franceses.


----------



## tiogilito888 (10 Jul 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Creo que el termino "mierdaplata" sólo se ha referido a las monedas de ley inferior a 900, esto es, ley inferior a la categoría bullion.
> 
> Monedas interesantes con categoria bullion son el "junk silver" (es así como lo llaman) americano de ley 900 y los Hercules franceses.



Sinceramente, yo no sé por qué una peseta de plata de la 2ª República Española de 1933, con una ley de 835 milésimas ha de ser considerada "mierdaplata".

Respecto a los Hércules franceses: los modernos son de 10 y 50 FF. Lo bueno que tienen estas monedas es que apenas circularon, y se suelen encontrar en un buen estado. Además la aleación de plata que contienen es especialmente resistente al roce y a los golpes. Son monedas muy aparentes. De estas monedas, la única con valor numismático real -la que no te aparece en un lote- es la de 50 FF de 1980, que sólo se vendió en carteras.

Los Hércules del s. XIX de 5 FF, tienen un mayor interés numismático, pero de entre los "duros" franceses...suelen ser los menos apreciados.

Se pueden comprar casi a precio de plata algunos "duros" del siglo XIX (25 g. ley 0.900) de países como España, Francia, Bélgica y Venezuela, que eran miembros de la Unión Monetaria Latina. De otros, como Italia, Grecia, etc...las monedas suelen ser algo más caras.

Respecto a la moneda de EE.UU. catalogada como "junk", tan sólo tiene valor numismático la que está en perfecto estado.

Yo prefiero antes que las piezas de "junk silver", las siguientes piezas con ley .900 o superior, y cuyo coste no varía demasiado por encima del precio de la plata. Bajo mi criterio, son piezas bastante superiores, sin pagar necesariamente más por ellas:

México: 5 pesos (1947-48)
Panama: 1 Balboa (1931-1974) y 20 balboas (1971-78)
Cuba:1 peso (1932-34 y 1953)
Canadá: Serie Olimpiadas 5 y 10 dólares (1973-1976)
Israel: 5, 10 y 25 Lirot (1965-78)
Austria: 50 Schillings (1959-1978)

Este listado no pretende ser exhaustivo, sino tan sólo son algunas piezas que me vienen a la memoria, que se pueden adquirir muy bien de precio, en ocasiones, cuando aparece la oportunidad.


----------



## kasimirovich (10 Jul 2009)

la palta estaria muy bien si no fuera por el iva que pagas por ella...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 Jul 2009)

Vaya por delante mi agradecimiento al buen tono de sus mensajes, TioGilito. Creo que todos nos beneficiaremos de ello.



tiogilito888 dijo:


> Sinceramente, yo no sé por qué una peseta de plata de la 2ª República Española de 1933, con una ley de 835 milésimas ha de ser considerada "mierdaplata".



Evidentemente lo de "mierdaplata" debe tomarse con humor, y si las monedas son republicanas pues ¡Aún más!



tiogilito888 dijo:


> Respecto a los Hércules franceses: los modernos son de 10 y 50 FF. Lo bueno que tienen estas monedas es que apenas circularon, y se suelen encontrar en un buen estado. Además la aleación de plata que contienen es especialmente resistente al roce y a los golpes. Son monedas muy aparentes. De estas monedas, la única con valor numismático real -la que no te aparece en un lote- es la de 50 FF de 1980, que sólo se vendió en carteras.



Los 10 FF del 69 se pagan bastante más...al menos en Ebay.



tiogilito888 dijo:


> Respecto a la moneda de EE.UU. catalogada como "junk", tan sólo tiene valor numismático la que está en perfecto estado.
> 
> Yo prefiero antes que las piezas de "junk silver", las siguientes piezas con ley .900 o superior, y cuyo coste no varía demasiado por encima del precio de la plata. Bajo mi criterio, son piezas bastante superiores, sin pagar necesariamente más por ellas:
> 
> ...



La gran diferencia es que el "junk silver" americano se puede adquirir en gran cantidad fácilmente, como los francos suizos pero prefiero el "junk" americano al suizo por la ley y la nacionalidad, como igualmente prefiero los Hercules a las "sémeuses". A eso me refería.. Por supuesto que hay bastantes otras monedas superiores en calidad, aunque no en disponibilidad ni en popularidad. También hay medallones proof con ley superior a 900 que en ocasiones pueden adquirirse a muy buen precio.


----------



## vidarr (10 Jul 2009)

Gracias a ElPresi por haber puesto un poco de orden, pero sobre todo gracias a todos por haber entrado en razón y hacer con vuestras contribuciones educadas que vuelva a ser un placer entrar en estos hilos.

Sinceramente, me alegro mucho. Y que dure.


----------



## silber (10 Jul 2009)

Silver Eagle a 11,64 €!!!! Me estoy empezando a cojonar. Ya pierdo una pasta gansa.

Silber Investor | Preisvergleich Silber-Mnze Silver Eagle 2009 1 oz | Silber-Mnzen | Silber-Barren | Silber-Ankauf | Silber-Verkauf | Rohstoff-Fonds | Rohstoff-Aktien | Rohstoff-Zertifikate


----------



## ruben.600rr (10 Jul 2009)

No he dicho nada porque no son populares pero hay onzas de plata "un poco" más baratas hace rato:

SilverBroker GmbH - 1 Unze Andorra Eagle











*11.62€*


----------



## silber (10 Jul 2009)

ruben.600rr dijo:


> No he dicho nada porque no son populares pero hay onzas de plata "un poco" más baratas hace rato:
> 
> SilverBroker GmbH - 1 Unze Andorra Eagle
> 
> ...



Pero eso no es nada comparado con las Silver Eagle, que se vendían a más de 15 € cuando por aqui se empezo a hblar de comprar plata. 

Ahora se consiguen un 25% mas baratas y el miedo que tengo es que las bullion lleguen a valer la mitad y pierda la mitad de lo que meti.


----------



## ruben.600rr (10 Jul 2009)

silber dijo:


> Pero eso no es nada comparado con las Silver Eagle, que se vendían a más de 15 € cuando por aqui se empezo a hblar de comprar plata.
> 
> Ahora se consiguen un 25% mas baratas y el miedo que tengo es que las bullion lleguen a valer la mitad y pierda la mitad de lo que meti.



Si lo metiste como inversión especulativa y sucede lo que comentas es jodido, si. Pero no más que haber comprado terras, nasdacs o santanderes en un mal momento.

Yo no tengo ni idea y no puedo aconsejar, para mi mismo los metales que he comprado me suponen un porcentaje mínimo de mi patrimonio y no los he comprado como inversión sino como seguro ante un cataclismo - refugio - tontería - iniciación. Si la crisis sigue por donde pensamos que va a seguir uno de los escenarios posibles es que la plata y el oro se disparen.

Suerte.

RR.


----------



## carloszorro (10 Jul 2009)

silber dijo:


> Pero eso no es nada comparado con las Silver Eagle, que se vendían a más de 15 € cuando por aqui se empezo a hblar de comprar plata.
> 
> Ahora se consiguen un 25% mas baratas y el miedo que tengo es que las bullion lleguen a valer la mitad y pierda la mitad de lo que meti.



perdona pero si pretendías entrar el último día de caída y al precio historico más bajo tendrías que haber hablado con rapel

mientras no se vende no se pierde 

sufrir es normal y en materias primas con la volatilidad que tiene mucho más

si tu perfil de inversión es superior 3 años vista no veo porque te preocupas tanto

además aquí recomendamos hacer compras parciales según fuese cayendo

un saludo


----------



## silber (10 Jul 2009)

ruben.600rr dijo:


> Si lo metiste como inversión especulativa y sucede lo que comentas es jodido, si. Pero no más que haber comprado terras, nasdacs o santanderes en un mal momento.
> 
> Yo no tengo ni idea y no puedo aconsejar, para mi mismo los metales que he comprado me suponen un porcentaje mínimo de mi patrimonio y no los he comprado como inversión sino como seguro ante un cataclismo - refugio - tontería - iniciación. Si la crisis sigue por donde pensamos que va a seguir uno de los escenarios posibles es que la plata y el oro se disparen.
> 
> ...




No me meti para especular, sino para conservar mi capital, pero es que mi capital se esta diluyendo como un azucarillo y no me hace ni puta gracia


----------



## silber (10 Jul 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> perdona pero si pretendías entrar el último día de caída y al precio historico más bajo tendrías que haber hablado con rapel
> 
> mientras no se vende no se pierde
> 
> ...



Aunque no venda yo ahora tengo menos dinero que cuando compre y eso no es que me guste precisamente. 

No me importa esperar el tiempo que sea, pero ¿quien me garantiza que en esos tres años no esta aun mas bajo que ahora?

Espero que esto sea algo temporal y enseguida haga valer como refugio y suba, porque si no los que se rieron de mi por comprar plata se van a reir ahora mucho mas y con razon


----------



## merche400 (10 Jul 2009)

El dormir tranquilo no tiene precio....y el hecho de tener, al menos, algo de oro/plata, hace que duerma a pierna suelta.

Por cierto....yo tambien sufro ciertas perdidas....pero tengo la solución...


----------



## carloszorro (10 Jul 2009)

silber dijo:


> Aunque no venda yo ahora tengo menos dinero que cuando compre y eso no es que me guste precisamente.
> 
> No me importa esperar el tiempo que sea, pero ¿quien me garantiza que en esos tres años no esta aun mas bajo que ahora?
> 
> Espero que esto sea algo temporal y enseguida haga valer como refugio y suba, porque si no los que se rieron de mi por comprar plata se van a reir ahora mucho mas y con razon



frase textual de tiogilito ayer mismo:
EL ratio oro/plata ha descendido de 1/61 al 1/71 actual en tan sólo unos días

a ver si te tranquilizas un poco silver!!!


----------



## Wolfpack (10 Jul 2009)

Hablando de plata, a ver si me podéis ayudar. El otro día encontré por casa unas monedas de 2000 pesetas del Banco de España y había alguna que estaba un poco amarillenta (y eso que nunca ha sido sacada del plástico en el que las vendían) ¿Es normal? ¿Cómo puedo limpiar una moneda de plata con este problema? ¿Cuál es la mejor forma de mantener en perfecto estado monedas de plata para que se mantengan perfectas con el paso del tiempo?
Gracias


----------



## Gamu (10 Jul 2009)

las pátinas en las monedas de plata son buenas porque protegen el metal. Mi consejo es que no la limpies.

En cuanto a la caida del valor de las bullion... pues yo en su momento también compre unas cuantas eagle a 15 euros, pero ya se dijo aqui que era bueno diversificar comprando todo tipo de plata (pakillos, duros de plata, silver quarters...) con premiums menos elevados. Y tambien monedas del bde de 12 euros, por si la temida "hiperinflación" no llegaba.

Además, las eagles han bajado en alemania... pero en España yo las sigo viendo en las numismáticas casi al mismo precio.


----------



## Pmontes (10 Jul 2009)

Buenas tardes....
Me gustaría invertir algunos ahorros en plata, pero, he leido todo este forto y entre silver eagles y otras cosas sigo un poco perdido.
Me gustaría saber, si es posible si es mejor comprar monedas, cuales y a que precio razonable o lingotes de plata...
También, si es posible que me recomendeis un sitio de confianza para comprar.

Por otro lado... una duda.. Si la plata subiera por el efecto de la crisis como valor refugio, ¿no creeis que es una inversión con una difícil liquidez?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Gamu (10 Jul 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> frase textual de tiogilito ayer mismo:
> EL ratio oro/plata ha descendido de 1/61 al 1/71 actual en tan sólo unos días
> 
> a ver si te tranquilizas un poco silver!!!



cierto, además aunque es verdad que el premium ha bajado, tampoco ha bajado tanto.

Antes el spot era de 11 y pico, y las bullion valían alrededor de 14-15. Aprox 3 euros de overspot por onza. 

Ahora el spot es de 9 euros, y las bullion tienen un oversport de 2,5 euros.

No me parece un cambio demasiado brutal.

La plata ha bajado, pero si miras los mercados de renta fija a largo plazo, se descuenta la posibilidad de una inflación elevada. Antes o después la plata subirá.

Por otro lado, y respondiendo al forero Pmontes, si quieres un activo protegido por plata y con liquidez total, sin duda tu producto son las monedas de 12 euros del BdE. Meter dinero en plata física no es una inversión (salvo que dispongas de los contactos adecuados), es un seguro frente a un posible colapso monetario.


----------



## carloszorro (10 Jul 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> cierto, además aunque es verdad que el premium ha bajado, tampoco ha bajado tanto.
> 
> Antes el spot era de 11 y pico, y las bullion valían alrededor de 14-15. Aprox 3 euros de overspot por onza.
> 
> ...



depende de como consideremos la plata, si la consideramos divisa o comoditie, en cualquier de los dos casos sería inversión
claro que hay inversiones que actúan como un seguro, por ejemplo en caso de inflación alta o cenit en la producción


----------



## Gamu (10 Jul 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> depende de como consideremos la plata, si la consideramos divisa o comoditie, en calquiera de los dos casos sería inversión
> claro que hay inversiones que actúan como un seguro, por ejemplo en caso de inflación alta o cenit en la producción



si, pero entonces no compras plata física, sino ETF de plata. La plata física bullion es mucho menos líquida que la divisa FIAT, o que cualquier otro producto financiero/bursatil con disponibilidad inmediata. 

La inversión en plata nunca debería ser en plata bullion, salvo que tengas los contactos adecuados que te la recompren a un buen precio y en cantidad. 

Ebay, que es el sitio donde se logran mejores precios, te cobra un 3,5% de comisión, y si vendes mucho podrias tener problemas con hacienda si no lo declaras... piensa que es un producto sujeto a IVA y en Ebay pueden hacer un tracking perfecto de quien compra y quien vende, les resultaría relativamente fácil atrapar a alguien que hace transacciones en negro. Por vender 1000 euros nadie te va a decir nada, pero si te deshaces de 50000 euros en plata via ebay... te pueden buscar las cosquillas.

Para el que no quiere "sufrir" los vaivenes de los mercados de metales preciosos, y quiere tener liquidez total, lo mejor son las monedas de 12 euros del Bde. Meter pasta en plata como "inversion segura" es no saber nada de esos mercados, y uno solo se debe meter en aquello de lo que sabe o sino será como aquel que fue a por lana y salió trasquilado.


----------



## carloszorro (10 Jul 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> si, pero entonces no compras plata física, sino ETF de plata. La plata física bullion es mucho menos líquida que la divisa FIAT, o que cualquier otro producto financiero/bursatil con disponibilidad inmediata.
> 
> La inversión en plata nunca debería ser en plata bullion, salvo que tengas los contactos adecuados que te la recompren a un buen precio y en cantidad.
> 
> ...



"inversiónes seguras" hay pocas por desgracia
el tema de hacienda hace tiempo que me pregunto como no estoy entre rejas ya o eso es lo que me dice mi asesor fiscal


----------



## Gamu (10 Jul 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> "inversiónes seguras" hay pocas por desgracia
> el tema de hacienda hace tiempo que me pregunto como no estoy entre rejas ya o eso es lo que me dice mi asesor fiscal



se que soy de los pocos españoles que no hace nada en negro. Pero duermo muy tranquilo.

Cada cual que haga lo que crea más conveniente, pero luego no ha lugar a quejarse de que en una inspección le peguen un hachazo en la espalda de 10000 euros entre atrasos e intereses. 

Porque los inspectores son cabrones de cojones (hacen bien su trabajo) y si descubren muchas transacciones no declaradas, escarban en las declaraciones de los 4 años anteriores...

Las transacciones anonimas no son traceables, pero para vender plata así, o tienes una tienda, o buenos contactos. Si pretendes vender plata en negro sin conocer al comprador, no te van a pagar más de un 70% del spot.


----------



## carloszorro (10 Jul 2009)

yo desgraciadamente soy un trabajador autónomo y los que conocen del tema saben que tenemos que trabajar muchísimas horas a la semana para sobrevivir, normalmente sin vacaciones ni puentes ni ningún tipo de derecho comparado con los funcionarios , cumplimos muy bién tributando porque quizás seamos los que sostenemos el sistema
dinero negro? llámalo así si quieres...

cumplimos tanto que he llegado a pagar 6.ooo euros por plusvalías en la bolsa y lo que me hace gracia es que cuando tienes minusvalías ningún político viene a tu casa a preguntar si tienes para comer... que le den por culo a los políticos y al sistema socialista/despilfarrador

y repito, llevo pagado muchísimos impuestos en mi corta carrera profesional, muchísimos, demasiados viendo el uso que hacen de ellos


----------



## carloszorro (10 Jul 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> se que soy de los pocos españoles que no hace nada en negro. Pero duermo muy tranquilo.
> 
> Cada cual que haga lo que crea más conveniente, pero luego no ha lugar a quejarse de que en una inspección le peguen un hachazo en la espalda de 10000 euros entre atrasos e intereses.
> 
> ...



incluso en ese hipotético caso, perdiendo un 30% en la venta, creo que acabaré ganando bastante, el tiempo lo dirá, no tengo prisa por vender, ni siquiera he completado el cupo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 Jul 2009)

silber dijo:


> No me meti para especular, sino para conservar mi capital, pero es que mi capital se esta diluyendo como un azucarillo y no me hace ni puta gracia



Esto es lo que no entiendo. Si realmente no deseabas especular deberías haber sobreponderado el oro (siempre he recomendado 3 partes de oro por una de plata según la volatilidad relativa). La plata es mucho más volátil y lleva/llevaba un overspot muy importante. Además para primeros compradores de metales recomiendo sobreponderar el oro. Es muy frustrante y hay que tener mucho temple para soportar los vaivenes del precio. En todo caso te recomiendo sangre fria con las bajadas. Si tu inversión es a largo plazo no debería preocuparte demasiado lo que haga la cotización en unos meses.

Actualmente tenemos el overspot que se está diluyendo y una tendencia bajista temporal debido a que se está tomando conciencia que la recuperación económica tardará en llegar. 

Hay que esperar a que el precio se estabilice para comprar más plata (por eso de "never take a falling knife").


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 Jul 2009)

Wolfpack dijo:


> Hablando de plata, a ver si me podéis ayudar. El otro día encontré por casa unas monedas de 2000 pesetas del Banco de España y había alguna que estaba un poco amarillenta (y eso que nunca ha sido sacada del plástico en el que las vendían) ¿Es normal? ¿Cómo puedo limpiar una moneda de plata con este problema? ¿Cuál es la mejor forma de mantener en perfecto estado monedas de plata para que se mantengan perfectas con el paso del tiempo?
> Gracias



El envoltorio plastificado de la casa de la moneda viene encolado y el resto amarillento lo deja los restos de cola. Si te preocupa el estado de las monedas de 12 euros te vas al BdE y las cambias por nuevas...No te debería preocupar demasiado el estado. No tienen valor numismático. Yo las uso para jugar al poker...aunque mola más con Eagles...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 Jul 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> cierto, además aunque es verdad que el premium ha bajado, tampoco ha bajado tanto.
> 
> Antes el spot era de 11 y pico, y las bullion valían alrededor de 14-15. Aprox 3 euros de overspot por onza.
> 
> ...



El overspot ha bajado mucho más que eso. El de USA que es el que sigo ha pasado de $4 o incluso $4.50 a $2 por onza.


----------



## tiogilito888 (11 Jul 2009)

*Video para comprender qué esta pasando y el potencial de la plata*

Os dejo el video en inglés. Es muy interesante en todo su contenido, y muestra el potencial del oro, y en especial, de plata, en el último minuto.

YouTube - Hyperinflation Nation Part 2/3


----------



## tiogilito888 (11 Jul 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> El overspot ha bajado mucho más que eso. El de USA que es el que sigo ha pasado de $4 o incluso $4.50 a $2 por onza.



Creo que todavía no hemos llegado a esa bajada tan pronunciada del premium. Actualmente la onza de plata en el spot está a 12,65$, con un premium de 2$, la moneda valdría 14,65 $, o lo que es lo mismo al cambio actual: 10,54 €.

Pero este descenso tan sólo indica una débil demanda del mercado que no puede mantener los pedidos del pasado con premiums altos, y que los "major dealers" rebajan sus márgenes. 

El premium de las Filarmónicas de plata, si uno acude a la ceca oficial de Austria es de tan sólo 0,7 € por onza. El problema es que pedidos de menos de 100.000 piezas no son realmente bienvenidos, que se ha de pagar al contado rabioso, y que la entrega de las piezas no ha de ser necesariamente instantánea, sino prolongada en el tiempo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Jul 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Creo que todavía no hemos llegado a esa bajada tan pronunciada del premium. Actualmente la onza de plata en el spot está a 12,65$, con un premium de 2$, la moneda valdría 14,65 $, o lo que es lo mismo al cambio actual: 10,54 €.



El overspot si que ha bajado hasta $2.

Hoy en APMEX salen a $14,69 con $2 de overspot (comprando al menos una Monsterbox)

https://www.apmex.com/Category/160/Silver_American_Eagles_Uncirculated_2009__Prior.aspx



> *2009* Silver American Eagles
> As low as $1.99 over spot.




$14,69 al cambio actual (EUR/USD=1,3936) son 10,54€, si le sumamos el 7% de IVA alemán se nos queda en 11,28€. Aún le queda margen de bajada a las Eagles alemanas.

Edito para indicar que manda huevos que las filarmónicas en USA sean más baratas que en Europa (sin contar el IVA). A $14,69 lo cual es 10,54€ y con IVA serían 11,27€...lejos de 11,59 mejor precio ahora en Alemania...(y ya no hablemos de los precios de las tiendas españolas).

https://www.apmex.com/Category/595/Austrian_Silver_Philharmonics_2009__Prior.aspx


----------



## elultimo (13 Jul 2009)

Hola, nuenos días, 

soy nuevo en el foro, he leido bastante pero apenas he escrito,
me gustaría que me respondieseis a una duda que no consigo despejar,

¿Porqué los pandas son mucho más caros, por ejemplo, que las filarmónicas?... ambos tienen la misma candidad de plata, así que ¿por qué la diferencia de precio?

Gracias


----------



## jorgitonew (13 Jul 2009)

hola 
sabeis que demonios pasa en el futuro de la plata para diciembre 2009??? hay mucho open interest 
tambien mayo y junio 2010 tienen un open interest considerable para la fecha que se trata....ademas de que esta muy backwardizado...
las call diciembre 2000 son las que mas open interest tienen
alguna explicacion????


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Jul 2009)

elultimo dijo:


> Hola, nuenos días,
> 
> soy nuevo en el foro, he leido bastante pero apenas he escrito,
> me gustaría que me respondieseis a una duda que no consigo despejar,
> ...



Se supone que los pandas tienen más potencial numismático. Como cada año acuñan un osito diferente hay gente que las colecciona...


----------



## tiogilito888 (14 Jul 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Se supone que los pandas tienen más potencial numismático. Como cada año acuñan un osito diferente hay gente que las colecciona...



No solo se supone, sino que es evidente que los Pandas chinos tienen más potencial numismático, con muchísimos más fieles coleccionistas en todo el mundo y todo el potencial de los coleccionistas chinos, que cada vez son más ricos.

Los tres primeros años del panda de plata están buscadísimos y pueden valer unos 500-600 eurillos por pieza. Hay listas de espera en algunas numismáticas por ellas.

No todos los años se acuñaron ositos diferentes: en 2001 y 2002, el panda fue el mismo, y tan sólo varió la fecha y algún pequeño detalle de la moneda.


----------



## elultimo (14 Jul 2009)

Muchísimas gracias por vuestras respuestas.

Es todo un honor ser respondido por dos de las personas con más conocimientos del foro.

Si me permitís abusar de vuestra amabilidad, además de los pandas, ¿que onzas me recomendáis?

Muchás gracias de nuevo!!!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Jul 2009)

elultimo dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias por vuestras respuestas.
> 
> Es todo un honor ser respondido por dos de las personas con más conocimientos del foro.



Nos vamos a poner rojos...Es siempre un placer compartir.



elultimo dijo:


> Si me permitís abusar de vuestra amabilidad, además de los pandas, ¿que onzas me recomendáis?
> 
> Muchás gracias de nuevo!!!



Creo que depende que tipo de inversión tienes en mente y que gustos tienes. Por ejemplo, si te gusta el coleccionismo pues a lo mejor encuentras justificado pagar el mayor overspot de los pandas. Ten en cuenta que para los Pandas de este año estás pagando en el sobreprecio un valor numismático que aún no tienen, ni a lo mejor tendrán.

Si no te interesa el coleccionar y sólo quieres una inversión en metal, tírate por la plata bullion más barata y reconocida. En moneda bullion pura, personalmente prefiero Maples e Eagles a filarmónicas. En moneda antigua los 50 Francos franceses Hercules se pueden conseguir en cantidad a buen precio, y los duros españoles tampoco están mal si los pagas baratos.


----------



## elultimo (14 Jul 2009)

"personalmente prefiero Maples e Eagles a filarmónicas."

Ok, voy a comprar algunas Maples, las eagles no me dan confianza, creo que tras la crisis sistémica, EEUU no volverá a ser lo que era...

¿Que le parecen las britannias?, tengo la fuerte impresión de que tras la crisis, Gran Bretraña podría resurgir como potencia económica...

Gracias de nuevo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Jul 2009)

elultimo dijo:


> "personalmente prefiero Maples e Eagles a filarmónicas."
> 
> Ok, voy a comprar algunas Maples, las eagles no me dan confianza, creo que tras la crisis sistémica, EEUU no volverá a ser lo que era...



Precisamente por eso es por lo que puestos a elegir prefiero las Eagles, a pesar de que los Maples tengan una tirada mucho menor. Si el colapso financiero empieza en USA y con el dolar, los estadounidenses se lanzarán a por los Eagles...



elultimo dijo:


> ¿Que le parecen las britannias?, tengo la fuerte impresión de que tras la crisis, Gran Bretraña podría resurgir como potencia económica...
> 
> Gracias de nuevo



Las britanias llevan demasiado overspot para mi gusto.

Creo que el valor suplementario no lo dará la buena situación económica del país emisor. Lo más probable es que si lo hay venga de la demanda de esas monedas, y esta será mayor cuanto peor sea la situación.


----------



## elultimo (14 Jul 2009)

Ok, comienzo a completar mis reservas.

Muchas gracias por su atención y paciencia.

PD: le debo unos vinos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Jul 2009)

elultimo dijo:


> PD: le debo unos vinos



Será un placer...


----------



## carloszorro (14 Jul 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> El dormir tranquilo no tiene precio....y el hecho de tener, al menos, algo de oro/plata, hace que duerma a pierna suelta.
> 
> Por cierto....yo tambien sufro ciertas perdidas....pero tengo la solución...



Taza con asa: En análisis chartista es una figura alcista consistente en dos suelos redondeados, el segundo más pequeño que el primero y que dibuja el perfil de una taza y su asa.


----------



## carloszorro (14 Jul 2009)

para no tener pérdidas por las noches no hay como una buena taza con asa

estaremos haciendo suelos???


----------



## carloszorro (14 Jul 2009)

¿QUE ES UNA TAZA CON ASA? 
Es una variación del doble suelo en el que el primer valle es muy grande y el segundo es mas pequeño y menos profundo, formando una figura que se asemeja al perfil de una taza y su correspondiente asa. Son formaciones que indican un cambio en la tendencia, generalmente primaria. La figura no esta completada hasta que la curva de cotizaciones, después de formar el asa, supera el nivel del borde de la taza. 

La figura se puede dividir en dos fases: la formación de la taza y la formación de la asa. La primera fase o formación de la taza, se caracteriza por una caída de la curva de cotizaciones con un volumen muy reducido hasta que llega al fondo de la figura, y después viene el movimiento alcista con un incremento progresivo del volumen de negociación, hasta que se alcanza el borde de la taza. 

En la fase segunda se forma la asa, con una leve caída de las cotizaciones y de nuevo con un volumen mínimo. En este punto los inversores comienzan a tomar conciencia del potencial alcista de estos títulos, y empiezan a presionar con sus ordenes de compra hasta que la curva de cotizaciones vuelve a encontrarse con la línea de resistencia formada por el borde de la taza. En esta fase el volumen se incrementa mucho, pues los vendedores sacan todo su papel ante el aumento de las ordenes de compra. Finalmente si el dinero sigue presionando, se agota el papel y con un fuerte volumen se rompe la línea de resistencia formada por el borde de la taza, y la figura esta completada. 


la taza es muy alcista, como ejemplo pongo a fcc:


----------



## fmc (14 Jul 2009)

Esperemos que no, que aún hay que completar las compras


----------



## carloszorro (14 Jul 2009)

fmc dijo:


> Esperemos que no, que aún hay que completar las compras



es para animar a los de las pérdidas


----------



## tiogilito888 (18 Jul 2009)

*Citigroup también cree que la plata tendrá mejor comportamiento que el oro.*

Confío en que los árboles no les nublen la visión general sobre el conjunto del bosque. La inversión en plata es una ocasión a estos precios actuales, tanto a nivel de inversión en metal físico, como en derivados financieros.

Mi consejo es que sobreponderen y acumulen más plata que oro. Por lo visto el Citigroup, también cree que tendrá mejor comportamiento que el oro.

7-13-2009
LONDON: Silver may not be as hot as gold as far as global investments are concerned. But silver continues to grip the investment sentiments of bullion traders and dealers across the world.

According to a new report from Citigroup, silver will outperform and outshine gold.

The global bank said on Thursday that investment flows into gold are moderating while the outlook for silver is improving.

The ratio fo gold-to-silver prices should return to its historical norm between 55 and 60 from the current 69, it said.

Citigroup upgraded Fresnillo and Peter Hambro Mining to buy from hold, downgraded Randgold Resources to hold from buy and upgraded Hochschild Mining to hold from sell on reduced balance sheet concerns and the silver outlook.

Silver has outperformed gold so far this year. While the precious metal remains 35 per cent below its March 2008 high of $21.44 per ounce, its up 24 per cent compared to only 5.3 perc ent for gold. So far this month, the spot price of silver has risen 14 per cent. 

On February 24th 2009, the aggregate trading in silver futures reached a high of over 81,900 contracts. 

Over the medium to long-term the silver market is forecasted to remain robust. According to the Silver Institute’s World Silver Survey 2009, “Healthy investor interest in physical silver is expected to continue in the coming months, driven by continuing economic woes and uncertainty over the health of the financial services industry.”


----------



## carloszorro (18 Jul 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Confío en que los árboles no les nublen la visión general sobre el conjunto del bosque. La inversión en plata es una ocasión a estos precios actuales, tanto a nivel de inversión en metal físico, como en derivados financieros.
> 
> Mi consejo es que sobreponderen y acumulen más plata que oro. Por lo visto el Citigroup, también cree que tendrá mejor comportamiento que el oro.
> 
> ...



si, la verdad es que los que tomamos la decisión de entrar en estos niveles creo que hemos acertado, en caso de mayores caídas, pues eso, seguir acumulando...


----------



## carloszorro (18 Jul 2009)

es más difícil de falsificar una moneda de un kg (kookaburra por ejemplo) que un lingote?
lo pregunto porque la moneda tiene unas zonas muy reflactantes tipo "espejo" que pienso sería muy difícil de copiar, aparte del peso y las dimensiones claro.

la kookaburra de una onza está carísima, supongo que será por la tirada limitada
las de un kg creo que no tienen límite de tirada


----------



## Gamu (19 Jul 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> es más difícil de falsificar una moneda de un kg (kookaburra por ejemplo) que un lingote?
> lo pregunto porque la moneda tiene unas zonas muy reflactantes tipo "espejo" que pienso sería muy difícil de copiar, aparte del peso y las dimensiones claro.
> 
> la kookaburra de una onza está carísima, supongo que será por la tirada limitada
> las de un kg creo que no tienen límite de tirada



¿que más te da que sea falsa si es plata? Comprobar si es plata o no es algo relativamente fácil con imanes, golpeandola ligeramente, midiendola, y/o poniendo un poquito de lejia en un rinconcillo.

por cierto, que citigroup recomiende la plata me pone los pelos de punta. Las recomendaciones de la gran banca SIEMPRE es interesada. Si recomiendan comprar es que ellos pretenden vender en cuanto sus recomendaciones tengan efecto. ojo.


----------



## carloszorro (19 Jul 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> ¿que más te da que sea falsa si es plata? Comprobar si es plata o no es algo relativamente fácil con imanes, golpeandola ligeramente, midiendola, y/o poniendo un poquito de lejia en un rinconcillo.
> 
> por cierto, que citigroup recomiende la plata me pone los pelos de punta. Las recomendaciones de la gran banca SIEMPRE es interesada. Si recomiendan comprar es que ellos pretenden vender en cuanto sus recomendaciones tengan efecto. ojo.



si, y el señor Hodar, famoso analista técnico del famoso diario expansión ¿cuanto tiempo lleva recomendando (Y fracasando) comprar los famosos bancos gemelitos?

en Hispanistán solo me fío de Saez del Castillo, Miguel Pareja y poco mas...
a nivel mundial solo me fío de Jim Rogers y poco mas...

la banca recomienda, pues que recomiende...me da igual

en cuanto a la moneda lo preguntaba por si alguien sabe si tienen sistemas antifalsificación (visuales por ejemplo) como ocurre con los billetes


----------



## kasimirovich (19 Jul 2009)

nadie sabe un sitio en Suiza donde comprar plata on line? paga aduana al entrar en españa o como es eso?


----------



## tiogilito888 (19 Jul 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> si, y el señor Hodar, famoso analista técnico del famoso diario expansión ¿cuanto tiempo lleva recomendando (Y fracasando) comprar los famosos bancos gemelitos?
> 
> en Hispanistán solo me fío de Saez del Castillo, Miguel Pareja y poco mas...
> a nivel mundial solo me fío de Jim Rogers y poco mas...
> ...



Respecto a las falsificaciones de monedas de plata cabría hacer diversas distinciones:

a) Las monedas falsas que no contienen plata. Por ejemplo la falsificación de los paquillos hechas en latón y con un baño plateado, cuándo eran monedas de curso legal.

b) Las monedas falsas que sí están hechas de plata. Por ejemplo los duros sevillanos, que se hicieron en el siglo XIX en España. En ocasiones estas monedas tenían un contenido en plata más alto que las legítimas, pero se hacían porque era rentable debido al señoreaje del 50-70% que tenían las monedas oficiales.

c) Las monedas falsas que sí contienen plata, pero que se crean en la actualidad para "colocarlas" en el mercado como si fueran antiguas y obtener "pingües" beneficios. Un ejemplo de ellos son los tetradracmas griegos, o los columnarios españoles. Las monedas que se suelen falsificar son las antiguas, ya que en las modernas no suele merecer la pena el beneficio obtenido respecto al esfuerzo realizado, y a que las acuñaciones actuales son mucho más precisas que las antiguas.

d) Las réplicas que sí contienen plata, pero dentro de la moneda ya hay algún sello que indica que no es la moneda original. Se suelen hacer para rellenar huecos de colecciones, como por ejemplo el duro de 1869 con réplica en plata.

e) Las monedas (o lingotes) que suelen ser grandes y contienen un núcleo central en otro metal, como el plomo, y están recubiertas de plata. En este caso he visto en la red lingotes falsificados con el sello de Engelhard con tubos de plomo en su interior, o muchas de las ofertas de monedas falsas chinas de kilo seguro que sí están recubiertas de plata auténtica, sea bañado o chapado.

Hoy en día en la falsificación de piezas de plata no se suele hacer monedas falsas con menos ley para obtener como beneficio un ahorro en el metal de un 20%, como se ha realizado muy a menudo con las libras falsas de oro, que suelen contener un oro de ley inferior a 750 milésimas.

En cambio sí se suele hacer trampas con los objetos que van de "plata de Primera Ley" o plata "925 milésimas", ya que en muchos casos no son más que paquillos fundidos con un poco de granalla de plata (ojo, y no siempre), y la ley no va más allá de 800 a 830 milésimas.

Falsificar monedas comunes no suele ser una actividad excesivamente rentable, especialmente porque hay que "colocar el producto". Generalmente las monedas de plata se compran en numismáticas, cecas, o bancos...y no se colocan en el ciclo económico fácilmente si se pretende hacer por algún canal anónimo.

Por supuesto, en las subastas numismáticas actuales, se vende alguna que otra moneda falsa, no les quepa duda. Pero muchas más se venden por internet desde China, a precios ridículos, cuando el metal vale mucho más que el precio de venta de la moneda.

Respecto a los sistemas antifalsificación sí existen: desde el peso bastante exacto en las monedas actuales, a los complejos dibujos de la acuñación, o a las inscripciones en el canto, o incluso a las filigranas con dibujos que varían según la perspectiva -éstas existen en algunas monedas de 12 euros-.

Pero la forma tradicional de saber si una moneda es de plata no es aplicar reactivos químicos, sino por el sonido. Las monedas tienen un sonido característico al chocar unas contra otras, o contra una superficie dura. Los chinos para verificar si era plata o no, sostenían entre sus uñas las monedas por el centro, soplaban con fuerza y se la acercaban al oido, por el peculiar sonido de la vibración se sabe si es plata o no lo es.


----------



## segundaresidencia (20 Jul 2009)

eres un puto crack tiogilito888 ,aprovechamos todas tus las cápsulas numismaticas que sueltas aleatoriamente.
un saludo


----------



## carloszorro (21 Jul 2009)

a poca gente le interesa ya la plata , google trends nos lo indica, puse silver price y me aparece este gráfico

creo que hemos visto los mínimos, sentimiento contrario...

¿donde están los que le llamaban burbuja?
si ni siquiera se busca en internet 




Hacer todo lo contrario de lo que está haciendo una inmensa mayoría de participes en los mercados.

El principal problema de LA TEORÍA DE LA OPINIÓN CONTRARIA reside en que casi nadie acaba cumpliendo y ejecutando fielmente este principio que viene a consistir más o menos a grandes rasgos en lo siguiente: APOSTAR POR LA OPERATIVA OPUESTA Y CONTRARIA A LA DE TODO EL MUNDO.

1.- SI TODO EL MUNDO ESTA COMPRANDO, YO VENDO.

2.- SI TODO EL MUNDO ESTA VENDIENDO, YO COMPRO.


----------



## tiogilito888 (21 Jul 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> a poca gente le interesa ya la plata , google trends nos lo indica, puse silver price y me aparece este gráfico
> 
> creo que hemos visto los mínimos, sentimiento contrario...
> 
> ...



Tiene toda la razón, señor Carloszorro. 

Se ha ido diluyendo la presión compradora sobre la plata a nivel físico...y eso fomenta que ahora podamos comprar más tranquilos y a mejor precio.

Para los que continuamos acumulando plata, es una excelente noticia.


----------



## carloszorro (21 Jul 2009)

¿cuales son las monedas de plata (de las actuales, de las más conocidas) con menor tirada?
¿influye mucho en el precio?


----------



## elultimo (4 Ago 2009)

Buenos días a todos!

¿Alguien sería tan amable de contestarme a una duda?

¿Existe algún tipo de predilección, del mercado de la plata, en lo que se refiere a la procedencia de los lingotes?; es decir, es más recomendable adquirir lingotes de un determinado origen respecto a otro... Sempsa, Heraeus, Pamp, de los Emiratos Arabes, etc... 

Muchas gracias


----------



## jorgitonew (7 Ago 2009)

elultimo dijo:


> Buenos días a todos!
> 
> ¿Alguien sería tan amable de contestarme a una duda?
> 
> ...



si, si que influye....pero no hay diferencia en sempsa, heraeus y pamp.
te tienes que fijar en que el sello sea de una refinera que produce lingotes london good delivery, estos son el standard de londres para lingotes de 1000 onzas.
lo que pasa, que al fabricar london good delivery, arrastran el prestigio al resto de lingotes fabricados.
sempsa, heraeus y pamp producen london good delivery.

te dejo link de refinerias aprobadas para london good delivery:

LBMA | Good Delivery


----------



## kasimirovich (8 Ago 2009)

lo de comprar plata solo es rentable para los quincalleros como gilpato que se dedican a comprar y vender continuamente y por eso se la pasan posteando y dando consejos en ester foro (o creeis que lo hace por generosidad natural?),si quereis seguridad mejor comprad oro, que *esta libre de iva*, y si no os importa el riesgo y lo que buscais es rentabildidad entonces comprad acciones o derivados sobre la plata o sobre el petroleo o cualquier cosa que este ahora por los suelos. no seais ingenuos.


----------



## carloszorro (8 Ago 2009)

kasimirovich dijo:


> lo de comprar plata solo es rentable para los quincalleros como gilpato que se dedican a comprar y vender continuamente y por eso se la pasan posteando y dando consejos en ester foro (o creeis que lo hace por generosidad natural?),si quereis seguridad mejor comprad oro, que *esta libre de iva*, y si no os importa el riesgo y lo que buscais es rentabildidad entonces comprad acciones o derivados sobre la plata o sobre el petroleo o cualquier cosa que este ahora por los suelos. no seais ingenuos.



a los compañeros del hilo hay que informarlos en vez de desinformarlos

tres imágenes pueden valer más que mil mentiras:


----------



## kasimirovich (8 Ago 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> a los compañeros del hilo hay que informarlos en vez de desinformarlos
> 
> tres imágenes pueden valer más que mil mentiras:



¿que mentira he dicho yo listo? a ver dime una


----------



## carloszorro (8 Ago 2009)

kasimirovich dijo:


> ¿que mentira he dicho yo listo? a ver dime una



que somos ingenuos por ejemplo


----------



## carloszorro (8 Ago 2009)

kasimirovich dijo:


> ¿que mentira he dicho yo listo? a ver dime una



no lo tomes a mal hombre!!!
pero tiogilito ha sido una de las personas que mas ha analizado el ratio oro/plata demostrando con datos que el oro tiene menos potencial de subida que la plata, luego los mercados irán por donde quieran ir pero los datos estan ahí y aqui nadie es ingenuo cada uno que tome las decisiones que piense que son las mejores, personalmente tengo mas invertido en oro que en plata aunque creo que la plata subirá mucho mas que el oro en porcentajes durante los próximos años


----------



## fmc (8 Ago 2009)

Como si tiogilito no vendiera también monedas de oro....


----------



## kasimirovich (8 Ago 2009)

fmc dijo:


> Como si tiogilito no vendiera también monedas de oro....



pero no le compreis a el, comprad en munsters con dos siglos de garantia a sus espaldas y mejores precios (por ejemplo).


----------



## fmc (8 Ago 2009)

kasimirovich dijo:


> pero no le compreis a el, comprad en munsters con dos siglos de garantia a sus espaldas y mejores precios (por ejemplo).



creo que ya somos mayorcitos para decidir por nosotros mismos a quién comprar o no


----------



## elultimo (10 Ago 2009)

jorgitonew 

Muchas gracias por la información!!!!

Seguiré reuniendo lingotes Sempsa.

Por cierto, esta claro que el oro es mejor como reserva de valor que la plata, pero si de lo que se trata es de rentabilidad, desde mi punto de vista (y siguiendo vuestros razonamientos) la plata tiene mayor potencial.

Saludos


----------



## rory (10 Ago 2009)

Ayer me dieron un dato sobre el precio de venta de la plata en China.

En banco, el precio del gramo de plata a 1 euro!!!!

Tócate los cojones!

Si va a ser rentable venderles onzas de plata a los chinos!

Hay que tener en cuenta que los precios en Pekín son más elevados, aunque no sé si el régimen especial se aplica también al oro y la plata.

Encima en los bancos como Bank of China deben creer que somos tontos, porque duplican los precios en oro y plata (generalmente pandas) de Europa.


----------



## carloszorro (10 Ago 2009)

rory dijo:


> Ayer me dieron un dato sobre el precio de venta de la plata en China.
> 
> En banco, el precio del gramo de plata a 1 euro!!!!
> 
> ...



negocio redondo:
comprarles a los alemanes y venderles a los chinos


----------



## eduenca (10 Ago 2009)

rory dijo:


> Ayer me dieron un dato sobre el precio de venta de la plata en China.
> 
> En banco, el precio del gramo de plata a 1 euro!!!!
> 
> ...





Debe de ser entonces que los chinos son unos desinteresados que venden la plata a la mitad de lo que les cuesta a ellos


----------



## eduenca (10 Ago 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> negocio redondo:
> comprarles a los alemanes y venderles a los chinos



No veo yo mucho negocio en comprar y vender algo al mismo precio.


----------



## carloszorro (10 Ago 2009)

eduenca dijo:


> No veo yo mucho negocio en comprar y vender algo al mismo precio.



negocio redondo si alguien puede demostrar semejante diferencial


----------



## eduenca (10 Ago 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> negocio redondo si alguien puede demostrar semejante diferencial



Podría existir margen si el chino se encapricha de una bullion extranjera, porque sus pandas se venden en ebay China al mismo precio que se compran en Alemania.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (10 Ago 2009)

Oye Eduenca, ¿sigues esperando que el oro baje para mantener su relación histórica con el platino? 

¿Has aprendido ya la lección?


----------



## eduenca (10 Ago 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Oye Eduenca, ¿sigues esperando que el oro baje para mantener su relación histórica con el platino?
> 
> ¿Has aprendido ya la lección?




Ya te contesté hace meses en respuesta a la misma absurda y repetitiva pregunta, que lo que yo escribí en su día es que el oro, al menos durante las últimas décadas, siempre ha tenido un precio inferior al platino; y que por lo tanto si el platino bajaba de precio, el oro bajaría con él. 

Que yo sepa, el oro no ha subido por encima del precio del platino, con lo que mi enunciado se ha demostrado rigurosamente cierto.

Deduzco que no tienes memoria, pues ya te lo aclaré hace meses a una pregunta tuya idéntica a ésta. Y deduzco también que no sabes lo que es una condicional. 

No obstante, el precio del oro está claramente burbujeado, puesto que su extracción tiene un coste, en promedio, inferior al menos en un 50% a su precio actual, con lo que es cuestión de tiempo que su precio baje.


----------



## carloszorro (10 Ago 2009)

eduenca dijo:


> Ya te contesté hace meses en respuesta a la misma absurda y repetitiva pregunta, que lo que yo escribí en su día es que el oro, al menos durante las últimas décadas, siempre ha tenido un precio inferior al platino; y que por lo tanto si el platino bajaba de precio, el oro bajaría con él.
> 
> Que yo sepa, el oro no ha subido por encima del precio del platino, con lo que mi enunciado se ha demostrado rigurosamente cierto.
> 
> ...



un negocio con rendimientos del 50% tendrían que estar abriéndose minas por todos lados y vemos que la producción no deja de caer
no hay ladrillazo en la minería ¿por qué?


----------



## rory (10 Ago 2009)

eduenca dijo:


> Debe de ser entonces que los chinos son unos desinteresados que venden la plata a la mitad de lo que les cuesta a ellos



Si comprar plata y oro en China físcamente es arriesgado, por ebay ya ni te cuento...

Debe ser por eso que lo que venden en los bancos lo venden al doble del precio, por que por lo menos sabes que no te venden mierda.

Si te quieres arriesgar en los puestos tipo rastro, tienen el oro más barato. Eso sí, te pueden vender un panda de chocolate.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (10 Ago 2009)

eduenca dijo:


> yo escribí en su día es que el oro, al menos durante las últimas décadas, siempre ha tenido un precio inferior al platino; y que por lo tanto si el platino bajaba de precio, el oro bajaría con él.



¿Como explicas el que no haya bajado con él?

¿Como explicas que hace unos meses el Pt costaba el doble que el Au y hoy están casi a la par?

¿Por qué no reconoces que fallaste, que el Pt baja porque es materia prima sin demanda y el oro se mantiene porque no tiene utilidad industrial?

Acabarás antes.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 Ago 2009)

A Eduenca se le nota muy nervioso. Desde que nos anuncia el bajón del oro no para de subir. Y además se le ve muy al tanto de la compra-venta de metales. Seguro que anda comprando como un descosido...jo,jo,jo,...ya hemos visto otros como él...


----------



## hugolp (10 Ago 2009)

El gobierno chino quiere que sus ciudadanos compren plata

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PqFpl31UwPI&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PqFpl31UwPI&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## turminator (10 Ago 2009)

Me da miedo pensarlo...sólo que cada chino compre una onza de plata....:


----------



## carloszorro (10 Ago 2009)

turminator dijo:


> Me da miedo pensarlo...sólo que cada chino compre una onza de plata....:



o 1 kg...


----------



## rory (11 Ago 2009)

hugolp dijo:


> El gobierno chino quiere que sus ciudadanos compren plata
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PqFpl31UwPI&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PqFpl31UwPI&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



¿Dice dónde los venderán?


----------



## rory (11 Ago 2009)

BEIJING (Commodity Online): China has finally realized the importance of silver as an investment option and cleared the way for people to put their money on silver bars.

The bars are available in 500 gm, 1 kg, 2 kg and 5 kg with a purity of 99.9 per cent. This move comes after the increasing importance of silver is felt in all bullion markets across the globe.

In 2007, Gold was 50 times more expensive than silver. But now that figure has reached to over 70 times, the highest in the past five years.

According to market analysts, silver has been undervalued in recent years. The metal is a wise investment for individual investors, and could be a good way to cash in.

Beijing Caibai Shopping Mall is the first to offer silver bullion as an investment opportunity. The price for the first batch of the bullion is set very low, close to the cost of the raw material. The investment threshold is not high, and is more suitable for the general public. Silver is much cheaper than gold.


----------



## Au79 (11 Ago 2009)

*Monedas*

Hola! Creo recordar que leí por aquí algún post, que decía que moneda de plata comprar por orden de preferencia pero ahora no lo encuentro. ¿Me podríais decir cual comprar entre: Libertad Mexico, Maple Canada, Filarmónica, Eagle y Panda? ¿ Me recomendáis otra ? Gracias!


----------



## segundaresidencia (12 Ago 2009)

Au79 dijo:


> Hola! Creo recordar que leí por aquí algún post, que decía que moneda de plata comprar por orden de preferencia pero ahora no lo encuentro. ¿Me podríais decir cual comprar entre: Libertad Mexico, Maple Canada, Filarmónica, Eagle y Panda? ¿ Me recomendáis otra ? Gracias!



a igual precio segun dijeron los entendidos el panda luego eagle y libertad


----------



## Au79 (12 Ago 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> a igual precio segun dijeron los entendidos el panda luego eagle y libertad



El panda son un par de euros más. Gracias.


----------



## elultimo (17 Ago 2009)

Habéis visto la cotización de hoy?

Vaya bajonazo de los precios...

¿Alguien sabe si han descubierto que el nucleo de la tierra es de plata o algo?

Saludos


----------



## eduenca (17 Ago 2009)

13.83 $  -0.83 (-5.66%)

9.81 € -0.51 (-4.98%)


----------



## carloszorro (17 Ago 2009)

eduenca dijo:


> 13.83 $  -0.83 (-5.66%)
> 
> 9.81 € -0.51 (-4.98%)



para los cortoplacistas, especular entrando cerca de 13 para salirse en los entornos de 16, podría resultar interesante...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 Ago 2009)

eduenca dijo:


> 13.83 $  -0.83 (-5.66%)
> 
> 9.81 € -0.51 (-4.98%)



Venta por pánico para seguir a la bolsa. De los mejores momentos para meterse.


----------



## Gamu (17 Ago 2009)

hugolp dijo:


> El gobierno chino quiere que sus ciudadanos compren plata



Y oro.

En todas las joyerias venden lingotes de oro. La plata la puedes comprar en muchos sitios. Y además hacen onzas de plata de mil tipos para la expo 2010 de shanghai. 

Por cierto, puedes seguir la cotización de oro en casi todas las joyerias, donde venden a peso joyas de oro, platino y paladio. 

La apuesta de los chinos es clara: metal, metal y metal.

Por cierto, para los que dicen que los chinos van a comprar muchisimo petroleo... solo comentar que casi todos los vehiculos en china YA son eléctricos: bicis electricas, scooters eléctricos... Solo los coches van a motor, y no son el vehiculo que más emplean los chinos. Por si os lo preguntais, una moto electrica en china no vale más de 300 euros. 

No tardando mucho nos van a pasar la mano por la cara. 

Por cierto, para los que critican al estado chino por "abuso de poder" y "dictadura represiva". En los aeropuertos intercontinentales, los viajeros disponen de un aparatito para evaluar la actuación del funcionario que les atiende en los mostradores de inmigración. Puede que algunos sean mas listos y otros mas tontos, pero te tratan MUCHO MEJOR que los guardias civiles del aeropuerto de barcelona. Dos horas nos tuvieron en la aduana porque los recibos de las compras estaban en chino y no en ingles.... me retuvieron parte del equipaje y he tenido que volver al dia siguiente con todos los datos de los vendedores para que me dejaran llevarme mis cosas sin pagar nada (menos mal que conservo todos los papelotes que te van dando...). 

Te amenazan con denunciarte por desorden publico, te tratan como un defraudador, poco mejor que si fueras terrorista, te insultan por lo bajini y te dicen que para llevarte TUS cosas pagues una pasta en aranceles e IVA, sobrevalorando brutalmente todo lo que lleves si no aportas justificantes que la funcionaria de turno sepa leer (obviamente, es algo imposible puesto que todos sabemos el nivel de esos administrativos...). 

En resumen: comparados con CHINA, estamos al nivel de republica bananera, por mucho que presumamos de ser una democracia liberal europea. En cuanto dejen fluctuar libremente el Yuan, valdrá casí un euro.

Si supiera chino, me plantearia seriamente emigrar a Shanghai.


----------



## carloszorro (17 Ago 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> Y oro.
> 
> En todas las joyerias venden lingotes de oro. La plata la puedes comprar en muchos sitios. Y además hacen onzas de plata de mil tipos para la expo 2010 de shanghai.
> 
> ...



si la primera potencia (real) del mundo valora tanto los metales, entonces vamos por el buen camino


----------



## Gamu (17 Ago 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> si la primera potencia (real) del mundo valora tanto los metales, entonces vamos por el buen camino




mas bien, digamos que les interesa "colocar papelon". 

En sentido estricto, nosotros lo valoramos más, porque lo vendemos mas caro. 

Yo creo que sencillamente no quieren que la gente atesore ni euros ni dolares. Además, en China hay mogollón de minas, y tengo muy claro que los gobernantes chinos ya se han dado cuenta de que tienen que crear un mercado interno potente. Demanda interna para sus propios productos, y producir lo que compran los chinos más barato que nadie para que las importaciones sean muy bajas.

Desarrollismo "a la china" es decir, a muerte. 

Los tios han creado en pocos años una macroarea metropolitana en Chonquing con 32 millones de habitantes, en pleno centro de China. Y están preparando una tecnologia autoctona de ferrocarril de alta velocidad de 400km/h, copiando el Maglev que les hicieron los europeos, pero más barato.

Ya os digo, o nos ponemos las pilas rápido, o nos van a pasar la mano por la cara en breve.


----------



## carloszorro (17 Ago 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> mas bien, digamos que les interesa "colocar papelon".
> 
> En sentido estricto, nosotros lo valoramos más, porque lo vendemos mas caro.
> 
> ...



colocar papelón?

El total de la demanda china de oro fue seis veces mayor que la de la India durante el primer trimestre del año
Existe la posibilidad de que China supere a la India como el mayor consumidor de oro del mundo este año


China podría superar a la India como 1º consumidor mundial de oro - OroyFinanzas.com


----------



## Gamu (19 Ago 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> colocar papelón?
> 
> El total de la demanda china de oro fue seis veces mayor que la de la India durante el primer trimestre del año
> Existe la posibilidad de que China supere a la India como el mayor consumidor de oro del mundo este año
> ...



que si, pero no olvides que ellos tienen grandes reservas de ese metal en sus minas. Y si van a meterse a muerte contra el dolar, promocionando el yuan como moneda de reserva, no les interesa que su poblacion tenga dolares y/o euros. Mejor que tengan oro.

En todas las ciudades de china que he visitado se pueden ver lingotes en muchos escaparates. Hay demanda y también capacidad de producción.


----------



## rory (19 Ago 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> que si, pero no olvides que ellos tienen grandes reservas de ese metal en sus minas. Y si van a meterse a muerte contra el dolar, promocionando el yuan como moneda de reserva, no les interesa que su poblacion tenga dolares y/o euros. Mejor que tengan oro.
> 
> En todas las ciudades de china que he visitado se pueden ver lingotes en muchos escaparates. Hay demanda y también capacidad de producción.



¿A qué precios la plata y el oro?


----------



## carloszorro (19 Ago 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> que si, pero no olvides que ellos tienen grandes reservas de ese metal en sus minas. Y si van a meterse a muerte contra el dolar, promocionando el yuan como moneda de reserva, no les interesa que su poblacion tenga dolares y/o euros. Mejor que tengan oro.
> 
> En todas las ciudades de china que he visitado se pueden ver lingotes en muchos escaparates. Hay demanda y también capacidad de producción.



mas demanda que capacidad de producción


----------



## Petrolete (20 Ago 2009)

*Oro*

Donde puedo comprar unos Kruger baratos?


----------



## elultimo (21 Ago 2009)

Petrolete dijo:


> Donde puedo comprar unos Kruger baratos?




En España en ningún sitio... si vas a comprar por encima de los 3000€ vete a Bruselas. Con viaje y todo te saldrá más barato.

munter.be
eurogold.be


----------



## carloszorro (21 Ago 2009)

elultimo dijo:


> En España en ningún sitio... si vas a comprar por encima de los 3000€ vete a Bruselas. Con viaje y todo te saldrá más barato.
> 
> munter.be
> eurogold.be



eurogold envía a españa


----------



## carloszorro (21 Ago 2009)

el ratio oro plata se encuentra aproximadamente en 68
parece que intenta girarse para buscar el equilibrio en la zona de 55


----------



## acesfull (24 Ago 2009)

Hola, una pregunta rápida.
¿A día de hoy, cual sería un buen precio para monedas de 100pts de plata de franco del año 66?


----------



## elultimo (25 Ago 2009)

acesfull dijo:


> Hola, una pregunta rápida.
> ¿A día de hoy, cual sería un buen precio para monedas de 100pts de plata de franco del año 66?



Un buen precio sería entre 3 y 4€, según lo bueno que seas regateando en el rastro. Las del año 66 suelen ser más difíciles para regatear ya que son las que mayor contenido en plata tienen.


----------



## segundaresidencia (25 Ago 2009)

elultimo dijo:


> Un buen precio sería entre 3 y 4€, según lo bueno que seas regateando en el rastro. Las del año 66 suelen ser más difíciles para regatear ya que son las que mayor contenido en plata tienen.



(IRONIC MODE ON)
¿A 3 EUROS??
MEJOR A 1 EURO O 1,5 EUROS CADA MONEDA¡¡¡¡¡
(MODE OFF)
no se puede regatear en el rastro con esas monedas, porque nadie tiene mas de 10 o 20, no pretendo decir que haya escasez ni que esten subiendo de precio, pero por 5 te va a ser muy dificil sacarlas (por no decir imposible), cuando en madrid en una fundicion ahora mismo te dan 5 leuros por ellas para fundirlas los que las compran en el rastro , soy un "fijo" del rastro desde hace mas de 15 años, se de lo que hablo, tengo conocidos con puestos alli, y ellos si tienen la oportunidad de comprar por menos de 5 , las compran ,las llevan a XXXXXX (la fundicion) LES PAGAN A 5 LEUROS POR CADA UNA, NO ME CREO QUE A TI TE LAS VENDAN POR MENOS DE 5 A DIA DE HOY,AUNQUE SEPAS REGATEAR MEJOR QUE UN MORO 
un saludo

PD si las comprases a 5 euros(lo dudo,la verdad) estarias comprando el kilo de plata a 330 euros.
si de verdad las comprases a 3 euros, estarias comprandoi el kilo de plata por menos de 200 euros¡¡¡¡ jo jo jo a 3 leuros dice el amigo
66 monedas= 1 kilo de plata pura


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Ago 2009)

Nadie compra las monedas de 100 ptas de Franco (pakillos) por 5 euros en el rastro, ni por 4,50, ni por 4. Tampoco es factible llevarlas a fundir salvo que quieras que Hacienda te cruja como plusvalia el total.

Para comprarlos se encuentran por 5 y por 4,50 buscando bien.


----------



## segundaresidencia (25 Ago 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Nadie compra las monedas de 100 ptas de Franco (pakillos) por 5 euros en el rastro, ni por 4,50, ni por 4. Tampoco es factible llevarlas a fundir salvo que quieras que Hacienda te cruja como plusvalia el total.
> 
> Para comprarlos se encuentran por 5 y por 4,50 buscando bien.



por 5 euros si los peleas bien si los sacas, 4,5 ahora mismo me resulta dificil,no digo que sea imposible,repito que no es por subida de precios ni nada de eso,ni escasez, pero al no ser ahora mismo una moneda en la que veamos grandes cantidades juntas, y bajo mi punto de vista sus existencias se han visto reducidas.(muy pocos vendedores tienen mas de 20)
yo cuando compraba de estas en grandes cantidades, el tio que me las vendia estaba mosca,porque se creia que yo directamente las llevaba a la fundicion y me decia que cuanto me pagaban a mi por ellas.
en el rastro las suelen pagar a 3 euros los que venden monedas, hay fundiciones y fundiciones..... con el iva es cierto que vas a palmar
en Granaxx hay mogollon de hippies que trabajan la plata y no la compran en sempxx precisamente, se surten de vendedores de monedas de plata baratas,hasta la ley de 925 la sacan con monedas de plata al 80% y con lingotes o bullion baratas.
son auténticos "sumideros" de esas monedas


----------



## acesfull (25 Ago 2009)

Hola, de nuevo, he comprado 25 monedas de 100 pts del año 66 por muy buen precio por lo que comentáis en los ultimos mensajes,menos de 5€ por moneda, ha sido en una tienda numismática por lo que me da más confianza que en el rastro, ya que no las conozco mucho, mañana compraré más.
Las he pesado y supongo que es por el desgaste, tienen un peso entre los 18,85 - 19 gr.


----------



## fros (25 Ago 2009)

acesfull dijo:


> Hola, de nuevo, he comprado 25 monedas de 100 pts del año 66 por muy buen precio por lo que comentáis en los ultimos mensajes,menos de 5€ por moneda, ha sido en una tienda numismática por lo que me da más confianza que en el rastro, ya que no las conozco mucho, mañana compraré más.
> *Las he pesado y supongo que es por el desgaste, tienen un peso entre los 18,85 - 19 gr*.



Eso es que Franco ha adelgazado y se nota.

Oiga, ya puestos, no nos ponga los dientes largos y díganos dónde las ha conseguido.


----------



## acesfull (25 Ago 2009)

No lo he podido resistir he vuelto y he comprado todas las que tenia, en total 50  estoy contento ya que me ha salido a 4€ la moneda. 

PD. lo he conseguido en una numismatica de barrio muy antigua.


----------



## segundaresidencia (25 Ago 2009)

acesfull dijo:


> Hola, de nuevo, he comprado 25 monedas de 100 pts del año 66 por muy buen precio por lo que comentáis en los ultimos mensajes,menos de 5€ por moneda, ha sido en una tienda numismática por lo que me da más confianza que en el rastro, ya que no las conozco mucho, mañana compraré más.
> Las he pesado y supongo que es por el desgaste, tienen un peso entre los 18,85 - 19 gr.



enhorabuena ¡¡¡¡¡ si la compra fué a ese precio  
tengo todo el centro bien pateado, y por 25 monedas que las dejen a <5 leuros es cuanto menos............... SORPRENDENTE¡¡¡¡ :

PD:tambien pueden ser >19.0 gramos


----------



## acesfull (25 Ago 2009)

Si, he visto alguna de 19.05 y un pelín más, la verdad que he ido con la idea de comprar más de 50, pero no tenía más, me ha dicho que me buscaría que creía que me podría conseguir más, espero que cuando me llame no me diga que el precio ha subido ^^ y pensar que no habia ido antes pq creía que me sablarian en ese sitio.. bueno, creo que he tenido muchisima suerte.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Ago 2009)

¿Y esta os gusta?


----------



## carloszorro (31 Ago 2009)

testeando los 15$, si rompe esta zona tendremos festival alcista


----------



## Morototeo (3 Sep 2009)

Y por fin ayer subir de los 15$..y hoy ya ha superado los 16$....
Esto de comprar plata a 10$ no esta nada mal.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Sep 2009)

morototeo dijo:


> Y por fin ayer subir de los 15$..y hoy ya ha superado los 16$....
> Esto de comprar plata a 10$ no esta nada mal.



Hombre, Morototeo, dichosos los ojos...

"Comprar plata a $10" ?? Creia que tenías el almacen lleno...

Espero que la temporada micológica se presente bien por esos lares. Por aquí en la sierra de Madrid no va a ser buena si no llueve...


----------



## alder (5 Sep 2009)

Hola a todos,mi nombre es Fabian y resido en Argentina y por lo que llevo leido ustedes son todos españoles no?
Ingrese exclusivamente a burbuja para intercambiar opiniones que tengan que ver con la plata como inversion propiamente dicha y tambien para tener otro punto de vista de todo lo que acontece con respecto a la economia mundial.
Por ejemplo e notado que aca en argentina las onzas de plata son mucho mas caras,oscilan ente los 35 y 43 dolares dependiendo de si se compran a las numismaticas o se importan de usa.
No tenemos los noticieros contaminados con noticias de finanzas ni nada por el estilo 
es como si todo estuviera lejos.
Tengo algunas preguntas:
Tienen idea de lo que pasa en Mexico con el tema de las onzas?
Saben porque en Venezuela la plata es mucho mas cara?
Estan al tanto de las declaraciones de Kiyosaki con respecto a la evolucion de la plata?
SALUDOS


----------



## Monsterspeculator (5 Sep 2009)

alder dijo:


> Hola a todos,mi nombre es Fabian y resido en Argentina y por lo que llevo leido ustedes son todos españoles no?
> Ingrese exclusivamente a burbuja para intercambiar opiniones que tengan que ver con la plata como inversion propiamente dicha y tambien para tener otro punto de vista de todo lo que acontece con respecto a la economia mundial.
> Por ejemplo e notado que aca en argentina las onzas de plata son mucho mas caras,oscilan ente los 35 y 43 dolares dependiendo de si se compran a las numismaticas o se importan de usa.
> No tenemos los noticieros contaminados con noticias de finanzas ni nada por el estilo
> ...




Bienvenido Alder. Nos irá bien tu punto de vista desde el hemisferio sur. 

¿Por qué son tan caras las onzas de plata por allí? ¿Cuales son los aranceles para la plata? El oro no pagará aranceles como en todo el mundo. ¿A cuanto están los Krugerrands?

Las onzas mejicanas libertad se comercializan dentro de México pero si no recuerdo mal la mayoría se exportan. Me imagino que la plata será más cara en Venezuela por los aranceles y la inestabilidad política. ¿Qué ha dicho Kiyosaki? (el mayor pasapisero mundial...miedo da...)


----------



## segundaresidencia (6 Sep 2009)

alder dijo:


> Hola a todos,mi nombre es Fabian y resido en Argentina y por lo que llevo leido ustedes son todos españoles no?
> Ingrese exclusivamente a burbuja para intercambiar opiniones que tengan que ver con la plata como inversion propiamente dicha y tambien para tener otro punto de vista de todo lo que acontece con respecto a la economia mundial.
> Por ejemplo e notado que aca en argentina las onzas de plata son mucho mas caras,oscilan ente los 35 y 43 dolares dependiendo de si se compran a las numismaticas o se importan de usa.
> No tenemos los noticieros contaminados con noticias de finanzas ni nada por el estilo
> ...



hola fabian ,me has dejado de piedra, y para que nadie ponga en duda lo que dices,pongo esta imagen;





que pasada, como te dice monster, debe de haber unos aranceles de cojones, he visto otras monedas de oro , que sale la moneda de 8 gramos a 338 dolares¡¡¡¡ una pasada.
si se importan de usa directamente y cuestan eso,pues seguro que será por los aranceles,pero vamos que me he quedado loco.
un saludo y hay un hilo sobre vivir en argentina,podrias comentar cosas tu que sabras algo


----------



## alder (6 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Bienvenido Alder. Nos irá bien tu punto de vista desde el hemisferio sur.



*Gracias por la bienvenida.*


Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Cuales son los aranceles para la plata? El oro no pagará aranceles como en todo el mundo. ¿A cuanto están los Krugerrands?



Si te referis a las monedas de las fotos de abajo practicamente no existen por aca,en el portal de ventas mas famoso de aca encontre dos avisos a 9.2 dolares.

-Con respecto a los aranceles se que la plata en granalla tiene 20% a 25% de impuestos pero haci y todo se acerca mucho mas al valor internacional por onza,pongo un ejemplo:
-Si compro una bolsa de un kilo de granalla 999 tiene un valor de 600 dolares,esto es igual a la cotizacion por onza de 15usd mas un 25%.
Ahora la bolsa de kilo de granalla tiene 32 onzas y salen a 600usd pero si yo compro 32 onzas en monedas de "american eagle" me sale mas de 1000uds.

-Ahora veamos las monedas,que yo sepa,comprarlas directamente a un dealer de u.s.a sale 36usd mas 6usd del costo del envio,total 42usd.
Las monedas son enviadas por correo comun y no pagan aranceles.

-Esta forma de compra es por tarjetas visa y es por suscripcion,es decir que fijo de antemano la cantidad mensual de monedas a comprar y son debitadas todos los meses y a los 7 dias las tenes en la puerta de tu casa.

-Por los valores altos,es que aca consideramos comprar plata en granalla,con perdon de los numismaticos del foro,que se ajusta mas al valor internacional,incluso con un recargo del 25%.

No se si queda claro,pregunten no hay drama.
fabian


----------



## alder (6 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Las onzas mejicanas libertad se comercializan dentro de México pero si no recuerdo mal la mayoría se exportan.



Esta bien Monster algo de eso sabia,pero te aclaro porque pregunte por mexico.
-Yo estoy siguiendo lo que pasa alla porque es muy importante para los que tenemos plata y es que puede afectar el valor de la misma para arriba,explicacion:
-*Hugo Salinas Price* impulsa en todo Mexico desde hace mas de una decada la monetizacion de la onza libertad es decir la utilizacion en forma simultanea de la onza de plata con el papel moneda porque es conocido y notorio las dificultades que tiene la economia mexicana.
Tiene adeptos de todas la areas y esta generando masa critica para que el congreso apruebe la ley de monetizacion.
*Les dejo algunos videos para el que le interese:
Moneda de plata para México *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7JnwQvi7-E&hl=es
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dj37QyU0vRk&hl=es

*Entrevista Hugo Salinas Price - David Páramo *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DM90DRFbBZE&hl=es
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUVQcLpYrD0&hl=es
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7S4qorCMyMc&hl=es
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KG9i3H1hVgk&hl=es
saludos fabian


----------



## alder (6 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Qué ha dicho Kiyosaki? (el mayor pasapisero mundial...miedo da...)



Con respecto a Kiyosaki les cuento un poco la historia:
Yo pertenezco a una comunidad web similar a esta pero en donde se tratan diferentes tipos de inversion siguiendo la filosofia Kiyosaki.
El 30 de julio pasado Kiyosaki visito la argentina y nuestro foro se encargo de promocionar el evento,la charla fue absolutamente intrascendente,no aporto nada nuevo,se limito a exponer lo que llevamos leido y releido y cuando podia nos promocionaba sus nuevos libros.
En pocas palabras un robo a mano armada en boca de muchos.
Ahora lo que me dejo sin dormir toda la noche fue lo siguiente:
"...no inviertan en dolares,el dolar es deuda,tampoco en pesos(argentinos)tambien es deuda,inviertan en plata,oro.Yo invierto en petroleo,pero ustedes inviertan en plata,la plata en un plazo de 2 a 5 años va a sufrir una suba enorme,quizas llegue a los 150usd porque el gobierno esta imprimiendo muchos dolares...".
Palabras mas palabras menos.
Como no me quede tranquilo busque en los diarios las declaraciones hechas
los dias anteriores a los periodistas argentinos y el delirio se apodero de mi.
cita textual del diario:*EL HOMBRE QUE CREE EN LA PLATA. Kiyosaki comenzó como vendedor, empleado en Xerox Corporation. “Los primeros dos años, fui el peor empleado. Pero a los cuatro, era el vendedor número uno de la compañía. Ser un buen vendedor es la habilidad número uno del empresario. Al día de hoy, como jefe de mi empresa, sigo vendiendo. Es verdad, la venta trae situaciones frustrantes, rechazos, requiere confianza. Yo no seré el mejor autor, pero soy el mejor vendedor de mis libros. Es simple: cuanto más libros vendo, más dinero gano”. Una vez que sabe cómo convertirse en un vendedor sólido que sortee toda clase de frente de tormentas, Kiyosaki sostiene que hay que saber dónde invertir lo cosechado. “Mi consejo es no ahorrar dólares. Es deuda. Yo recomiendo lo que hago: Comprar petróleo, oro y plata. Naturalmente, el petróleo necesita de una inversión muy grande. La plata, a mi entender, es la mejor inversión. La plata se consume porque se la utiliza en fabricar televisores, teléfonos, computadoras. En EE.UU., una onza vale 15 dólares. Hay que aprovechar porque aún es barato. Según mis cálculos, en diez años va a valer mil dólares”.
*
fuente: http://www.criticadigital.com/index.php?secc=nota&nid=27162
Por supuesto estas declaraciones provocaron en la mayoria de los asistentes 
a la presentacion el descredito,incluso algunos de los presentes decian"..el quiere que aumente la plata porque tiene minas de plata"
"seguro que tiene compradas 500 millones de onzas y por eso quiere que aumente.."etc,etc.

...aca dejo un video donde explica en incremento futuro del oro,esta en ingles:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckFfzoplC-I&hl=es
saludos fabian


----------



## segundaresidencia (6 Sep 2009)

alder dijo:


> Si te referis a las monedas de las fotos de abajo practicamente no existen por aca,en el portal de ventas mas famoso de aca encontre dos avisos a 9.2 dolares.



muchas gracias
una pregunta
¿cual es el principal portal de ventas de argentina?
un saludo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Sep 2009)

Gracias Fabian por toda la información.

Es muy útil tener tu punto de vista desde Argentina. Pues no lo tenéis tan mal si consguís comprar en USA sin aranceles. A ver si conseguimos algún internauta mejicano que nos cuente que pasa en México de primera mano.

Pero no entiendo esto:



> -Ahora veamos las monedas,que yo sepa,comprarlas directamente a un dealer de u.s.a sale 36usd mas 6usd del costo del envio,total 42usd.
> Las monedas son enviadas por correo comun y no pagan aranceles.
> 
> -Esta forma de compra es por tarjetas visa y es por suscripcion,es decir que fijo de antemano la cantidad mensual de monedas a comprar y son debitadas todos los meses y a los 7 dias las tenes en la puerta de tu casa.



¿Por qué pagáis 36 usd cuando en ebay las conseguirías por menos de 20? ¿Ya incluye ese precio las tasas aduaneras? ¿Qué pasa si compras directamente en ebay a un particular?

Según comentas la granalla de plata es bastante común. ¿Es de producción argentina? ¿Hay lugares en Argentina donde se pueda comprar granalla de producción local por debajo del spot? (como ocurre en Brasil en Minas Gerais).

Por aquí la gente compra en Alemania donde el impuesto es menor y no hay aranceles de aduanas. También el precio de las monedas anda por spot+20%.


----------



## alder (7 Sep 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> una pregunta
> ¿cual es el principal portal de ventas de argentina?
> un saludo



El principal portal de ventas es "mercado libre" y los valores estan expresados en pesos argentinos,para pasar a dolares dividi por 3.8.



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Por qué pagáis 36 usd cuando en ebay las conseguirías por menos de 20? ¿Ya incluye ese precio las tasas aduaneras? ¿Qué pasa si compras directamente en ebay a un particular?



Llegue a la conclusion de que es asi por las caracteristicas del mercado local.
Por ejemplo,no conozco a nadie que compre por ebay,todos lo hacen por mercado libre.Solamente lo hace mi proveedor de monedas que es un experto y sabe lo que compra.

En Argentina si hay minas de plata y oro pero todo se exporta nada queda en el pais y el banco central no tiene una politica de acuñar monedas.Hay muy pocas conmemorativas.Nadie de los que conozco vio nunca una onza de usa,mucho menos las locales.
Lo unico que hacen aca los ricos es comprar dolares y depositarlos en cuentas en usa,no esperen nada mas.

Monster yo creo que la numismaticas compran por ebay y venden en mercado libre teniendo cuidado en no superar el valor de los dealers de estados unidos.

Aclaro porque no lo hice,para mi lo que atrapa de comprar a los dealers es por el metodo que utilizan ejemplo:

La compra es por subscripcion y mensual,aclarando de entrada cuantas monedas voy a comprar mensualmente 2,3 etc y todos los meses me debitan de mi cuenta el costo de las mismas y a los 7 dias las tengo en la puerta de mi casa por correo comun.

No importa la cantidad que compre siempre el costo es de 36usd,la unica manera de ganar algo o de reducir costos es que un amigo mio o un primo 
se anote y me ponga de "referido" a mi,de esa manera yo recibo sin costo alguno la mitad de las monedas que el compre mensualmente.

Ejemplo:
yo compro 2 onzas a 36+36+6=78 
mi referido compra lo mismo 2 onzas a 36+36+6=78
A fin de mes yo pague 2 y recibo 3 onzas y mi referido recibe solo 2 onzas.
Es como un sistema multinivel pero de un solo nivel.



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> según comentas la granalla de plata es bastante común. ¿Es de producción argentina? ¿Hay lugares en Argentina donde se pueda comprar granalla de producción local por debajo del spot? (como ocurre en Brasil en Minas Gerais).



Segun tengo entendido la granalla no es nacional,son importadas y las utilizas los joyeros profecionales,los de finde semana y los tradicionalistas.

saludos fabian


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Sep 2009)

alder dijo:


> El principal portal de ventas es "mercado libre" y los valores estan expresados en pesos argentinos,para pasar a dolares dividi por 3.8.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Muy interesante todo lo que nos cuentas. 

Pues yo no me privaría de comprar por ebay un par de monedas a ver que pasa. A esos precios que comentas sale hasta a cuenta darse un viaje y proveerese. Por cierto, te comento que tenemos también un hilo de comentarios sobre el oro:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/77660-hilo-oficial-oro-364.html

¿Y no tienen en las numismáticas duros de plata españoles?¿Monedas de oro españolas?

Me imagino que alguno de los emigrados españoles en la guerra civil (en Argentina hubo muchos) se llevaría sus monedas....

Saludos.


----------



## Ulisses (7 Sep 2009)

Tengo la sensación de que el problema para las compras por ebay, desde Argentina, es debido, en parte, a la seguridad en las entregas finales. Con todos los respetos hacia ese país hermano, en España también ocurrían y ocurren cosas de esas.
La solución está en comprar pequeñas partidas o, si son de un importe considerable, pagar el envío a través de una compañía privada, como UPS, siempre que compense pagar el coste final. Yo lo hice de ese modo, en varias ocasiones, comprando rounds y silver eagles a USA.


----------



## alder (7 Sep 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Tengo la sensación de que el problema para las compras por ebay, desde Argentina, es debido, en parte, a la seguridad en las entregas finales. Con todos los respetos hacia ese país hermano.



No tenes porque disculparte no soy sensible ni me ofendo.
fabian


----------



## segundaresidencia (7 Sep 2009)

alder dijo:


> No tenes porque disculparte no soy sensible ni me ofendo.
> fabian



te agradezco mucho que escribas en este foro,tus aportaciones serian muy valiosas desde el punto de vista económico, nosotros como pais nos vamos al garete (a tomar por culo)pero dentro de muy poquito,y vosotros pasasteis por ese trago hace ya unos años, estamos intentando protegernos de la que se nos viene encima.
un saludo fabian


----------



## Ulisses (7 Sep 2009)

alder dijo:


> No tenes porque disculparte no soy sensible ni me ofendo.
> fabian



Gracias alder.

Hace un tiempo quise comprar unos argentinos de oro a una numismática por internet. Los tenían a 
165 euros y, cuando hice el pedido, me contestaron que no los tenían ya, pero que si los quería me los conseguían a otro precio....queda poca gente honrada por el mundo.

A propósito, me gustaría saber si son frecuentes ahi y el precio al que se venden.
Un saludo


----------



## alder (8 Sep 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> A propósito, me gustaría saber si son frecuentes ahi y el precio al que se venden.



Esta pregunta se la paso a mi proveedor de monedas y te contesto.
saludos


----------



## alder (8 Sep 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> te agradezco mucho que escribas en este foro,tus aportaciones serian muy valiosas desde el punto de vista económico, nosotros como pais nos vamos al garete (a tomar por culo)pero dentro de muy poquito,y vosotros pasasteis por ese trago hace ya unos años, estamos intentando protegernos de la que se nos viene encima.
> un saludo fabian



Gracias por las palabras,..nosotros pasamos de la hiperinflacion del 89 al default del 2001,y sin escalas.
fabian


----------



## carloszorro (8 Sep 2009)

alder dijo:


> Gracias por las palabras,..nosotros pasamos del hiperinflacion del 89 al default del 2001,y sin escalas.
> fabian



hasta ahora supongo que en tu país el dólar era utilizado como refugio pero ahora mismo hay miedo a entrar en dólares 
como ves el tema? que opinan los argentinos de la situación?


----------



## tiogilito888 (8 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Nadie compra las monedas de 100 ptas de Franco (pakillos) por 5 euros en el rastro, ni por 4,50, ni por 4. Tampoco es factible llevarlas a fundir salvo que quieras que Hacienda te cruja como plusvalia el total.
> 
> Para comprarlos se encuentran por 5 y por 4,50 buscando bien.



Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja...estos "asesoreh fiscale y ejhperto en fundisiones". Para todo hay soluciones, tan sólo hace falta buenos contactos y algunos conocimientos algo más profundos de Derecho Tributario. 

En la fundición no es que sean malos "per se", sino que maltratan a los pardillos o a los que les llevan poco volumen, todo se ha de decir. Si alguien necesita asesoramiento tributario o sobre fundiciones -gratis total- tan sólo ha de consultar con Tiogilito888.

Pero intentar dar miedo al personal para que no compre Paquillos es patético, jajajajajajajajajaja. Cuando muchos de los que han comprado oro en los últimos meses continúan perdiendo dinero...pese a las últimas subidas.

Señores, quienes hayan comprado moneda de plata y si no necesitan el efectivo, atesórenla, que tarde o temprano el colapso del dólar USA será una realidad que supongo que veremos en vida.

Y si ello no acaeciera, pues han tenido lo que los americanos llamar un "honest money", dinero que no es deuda y supone un valor tangible.

¿Y por qué plata y no oro? Pues porque la plata estaba muy barata. Si llegáramos a un ratio de 1/40 o inferior, pues recomendaría supraponderar el oro a la plata. Pero de momento, me siento cómodo pensando que no se produce ni una décima parte de onza per cápita en el mundo, y que para el desarrollo de los países emergentes se necesitará mucha plata. La plata se beneficiará de su característica de metal industrial insustituible, pero a su vez se beneficiará de su status de metal precioso como reserva de valor.

La gente ha de saber que no hará falta acudir a la fundición para su reventa, ya que la pieza valdrá más que su contenido en metal, como es lógico ya que su acuñación conlleva elevados costes, y además en Europa las monedas de plata tributan con el IVA.

*Ahora la onza de plata vale casi el doble que al inicio de este hilo, y el ratio oro/plata está en 1/60. Comprendo que algunos intenten hacer cortinas de humo, para que no se vislumbre claramente la realidad.*

Y mi pregunta para todo el foro es:

¿Por qué coño se ha cuestionado tanto en este foro la inversión en plata respecto a la inversión en oro?
Para todos los analistas internacionales de metales, inversiones y minería era evidentísimo que la plata tenía bastante más potencial...y nadie se atrevía a cuestionarlo. Una cosa era que intentaran dirigir inversiones hacia el oro, pero nadie criticaba la inversión en plata.

Y en este foro me parece exorbitado el enconamiento generado por la inversión en plata, incluso profetizando reglas mágicas de inversión como 3 de oro y 1 de plata...y otras chorradas de esta guisa.

El tiempo será el juez implacable que pondrá a cada uno en su sitio...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Sep 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja...



Bienvenido de nuevo al foro, TioG. Parece que no le han sentado muy bien las vacaciones estivales. ¿Ya ha vendido sus pisos? Me han enseñado algún anuncio muy divertido...

El oro y la plata suben... una lástima que de momento los pakillos no sigan...


----------



## alder (8 Sep 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> hasta ahora supongo que en tu país el dólar era utilizado como refugio pero ahora mismo hay miedo a entrar en dólares
> como ves el tema? que opinan los argentinos de la situación?



La verdad me cuesta explicar la relacion con el dolar,a modo de ejemplo:
cuando la deuda externa argentina era de 140mil millones de dolares y el dinero de argentinos mas ricos en el exterior tambien era de 140 mil millones.
Es muy anti-argentino tener el equivalente a la deuda afuera sin producir nada porque no crean que el argentino compra acciones de empresas,no,a lo sumo "fondos comun de inversion" y gracias. 

pero por suerte la balanza se esta inclinando,la deuda es de 128mm y los dolares 150mm.

fuente:
http://uimpi.net/entry/noticia/60238/se-blanqueo-3-dinero-que-largentinos-tienen-en-exterior.html

http://www.soitu.es/soitu/2009/03/19/info/1237495401_953903.html

saludos


----------



## VOTIN (8 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Bienvenido de nuevo al foro, TioG. Parece que no le han sentado muy bien las vacaciones estivales. ¿Ya ha vendido sus pisos? Me han enseñado algún anuncio muy divertido...
> 
> El oro y la plata suben... una lástima que de momento los pakillos no sigan...



Eso es lo que estabas esperando,a que vuelva el pobre viejo pa darle caña
sin el te aburrias .............
Deja al pobre viejo ya hombre y escaneame los CARLITROS


----------



## segundaresidencia (8 Sep 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja...estos "asesoreh fiscale y ejhperto en fundisiones". Para todo hay soluciones, tan sólo hace falta buenos contactos y algunos conocimientos algo más profundos de Derecho Tributario.
> 
> En la fundición no es que sean malos "per se", sino que maltratan a los pardillos o a los que les llevan poco volumen, todo se ha de decir. Si alguien necesita asesoramiento tributario o sobre fundiciones -gratis total- tan sólo ha de consultar con Tiogilito888.
> 
> ...



bienvenido al foro tiogilito¡¡¡ 
me alegro de verle de nuevo,estaba pensando que menudas vacaciones se estaria pegando el tio, tambien llegué a pensar que abandonaba el foro (no se le ocurra hacerlo nunca, le echabamos de menos con su inmensa sabiduria (sin chupapollismos ninguno,ojo).
yo he comprado oro, pero de plata tambien voy cargadito, y me da que la plata me va a dar mas alegrias que el oro(es pura intuicion, sin tener ni PI del tema,solo leo y aprendo)

por cierto para el que quiera comprar oro barato,la onza a 713 leuros
http://www.anlagegold24.de/1_oz_Nugget_100_Dollar_Gold_Kaenguruh_2009.html


----------



## hikso (8 Sep 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> por cierto para el que quiera comprar oro barato,la onza a 713 leuros
> 1 oz Nugget 100 Dollar Gold Känguruh 2009, EUR 713.50 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sich...



"Ausverkauft" significa agotado. Esos 713,5 son el último precio al que vendieron la última moneda de ese tipo que les quedaba.


----------



## VOTIN (8 Sep 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> bienvenido al foro tiogilito¡¡¡
> me alegro de verle de nuevo,estaba pensando que menudas vacaciones se estaria pegando el tio, tambien llegué a pensar que abandonaba el foro (no se le ocurra hacerlo nunca, le hechabamos de menos con su inmensa sabiduria (sin chupapollismos ninguno,ojo).
> yo he comprado oro, pero de plata tambien voy cargadito, y me da que la plata me va a dar mas alegrias que el oro(es pura intuicion, sin tener ni PI del tema,solo leo y aprendo)
> 
> ...



Quita esa H ,que el monster anda cerca y necesita carne......
Levanta usted afectos paternofiliales Abuelo tiogilito........


----------



## segundaresidencia (8 Sep 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Quita esa H ,que el monster anda cerca y necesita carne......
> Levanta usted afectos paternofiliales Abuelo tiogilito........



no pretendo menospreciar a nadie, pero el tiogilito es el puto amo en esto de numismática y nos da a TODOS sopas con onda.
creo que todos somos unos recien llegados, y lo que el escribe otros pagarian por poder leer sus aportaciones

bueno votin ,aunque no sea el hilo para ello ¿quieres 8 escudos?? por un kruger y una libra te doy una de esas (8 escudos)


----------



## VOTIN (9 Sep 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> no pretendo menospreciar a nadie, pero el tiogilito es el puto amo en esto de numismática y nos da a TODOS sopas con onda.
> creo que todos somos unos recien llegados, y lo que el escribe otros pagarian por poder leer sus aportaciones
> 
> bueno votin ,aunque no sea el hilo para ello ¿quieres 8 escudos?? *por un kruger y una libra te doy una de esas (8 escudos)*



JIA,JIA,JIA
ESTAS DE COÑA NO???
Si las compre por 700 eur.....
En Ebay ya las puedes ver por 690€,pero si esta en buena conservacion y es de
carlitos III te podia estudiar comprar por 800 ,o si esta muy bien
a lo mejor puedo subir.........


----------



## VOTIN (9 Sep 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> no.



700 euros,posible 800 eur
Pero las interesantes son las de Carlos III,llevan mas oro,2 grs mas creo
y estan mas escasas.Monster me iba a vender una ,pero se ve que como
siempre lo dejo en ridiculo en los foros,pues se cabreo.Es que este Monster
en cuanto te ries de el se cabrea.


----------



## segundaresidencia (9 Sep 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> 700 euros,posible 800 eur
> Pero las interesantes son las de Carlos III,llevan mas oro,2 grs mas creo
> y estan mas escasas.Monster me iba a vender una ,pero se ve que como
> siempre lo dejo en ridiculo en los foros,pues se cabreo.Es que este Monster
> en cuanto te ries de el se cabrea.



joder tio voy a ser weno,las puedes comprar en filatelia arias en plena plaza mayor,anda edita y borra mi quoteo,gracias

pd con cierto "estilo y gracia" podrás bajarles 25 eurillos del precio,quizas 50 si te llevas dos, pero es una tarea durilla.
por mp te comentaré alguna cosilla mas


----------



## VOTIN (9 Sep 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> joder tio voy a ser weno,las puedes comprar en filatelia arias en plena calle mayor,anda edita y borra mi quoteo,gracias
> 
> pd con cierto "estilo y gracia" podrás bajarles 25 eurillos del precio,quizas 50 si te llevas dos, pero es una tarea durilla.
> por mp te comentaré alguna cosilla mas



No creas ,si haber hay
No es ningun misterio donde se pueden comprar.
Yo tengo mi sitema.......la ultima pieza que caze fue una 20 $ liberty de 1800 y pico por 650 leuros.........


----------



## segundaresidencia (9 Sep 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> No creas ,si haber hay
> No es ningun misterio donde se pueden comprar.
> Yo tengo mi sitema.......la ultima pieza que caze fue una 20 $ liberty de 1800 y pico por 650 leuros.........



mi sistema es ir con los niños, como son unos terremotos, los dependientes se ponen nerviosos por si rompen algo, y no digo que me las regalen,pero arañar el precio un poco si lo consigo.(asi nos vamos antes)
en una tienda de compra-venta de oro mi niño se quedó mirando una bellota de oro(enorme), pues al final despues de comprar, el tio me dijo "espera que le voy a regalar una cosa al niño",estuvo buscando entre la "chatarra" y le regaló un cañoncito chiquitito de esos que se ponen las viejas colgando de las pulseras,no era gran cosa, pero en casa lo pesé y eran dos gramos


----------



## tiogilito888 (9 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Bienvenido de nuevo al foro, TioG. Parece que no le han sentado muy bien las vacaciones estivales. ¿Ya ha vendido sus pisos? Me han enseñado algún anuncio muy divertido...
> 
> El oro y la plata suben... una lástima que de momento los pakillos no sigan...



Lo primero es saludar a algunos compañeros de viaje como el amigable Segundaresidencia o el cizañero Votin...y todos los demás.

Lo segundo es responder a las alusiones de Monsterspeculator:

1.- Mire Monster, yo no soy un falso. Siento una profunda animadversión hacia usted -motivada por muchos de sus actos-, pero le intentaré responder con cortesía y educación, para que no aliente algún "report" y me baneen. No obstante rebatiré enérgicamente algunos de los puntos en los que discrepe.

Me alegra que se preocupe por mi patrimonio...finalmente ha decidido entrometerse en mis finanzas, y me alegra porque así tendré yo argumentos para hacer lo propio con las suyas.

Mire, este verano he vendido un piso...y me quedan bastantes más de cien por vender. No todos están en venta: algunos requieren reformas, otros están alquilados, y otros están vacíos en espera de un cambio de uso de vivienda a establecimiento hostelero. No obstante debo decirle que si se están notando los "brotes verdes" y existe un mayor interés en la demanda para adquirir vivienda; quizá en los próximos meses, ello fructifique en un mayor número de ventas. Piense usted, además que Barcelona es la ciudad más cara de España, y que vender pisos acaba resultando más complejo por el tema de financiación que en otros lugares.

¿Satisfecho con la respuesta? ¿Y cómo lleva sus inmuebles? Dijo tener más de uno. Pero en este foro no nos lo creímos. Evidentemente usted no tiene un solo inmueble en pleno dominio, libre de cargas y con total disponibilidad...vamos que si lo quisiera vender mañana sería imposible.

Que sepa usted que mi situación económica, pese a la dificultad de las ventas inmobiliarias no la cambio por la suya...sinceramente, considero que usted es un pobre diablo sin apenas riqueza económica.

Usted ya tuvo ocasión de apostar contra mí y ganar un piso, pero le sobró inteligencia y le faltaron cojones y dinero.

Como creo ser un tipo honesto, le diría que ahora ya no apueste. Sé que se interesa por mis finanzas y ahora soy bastante más acaudalado que antes del ferragosto por la evolución de mis inversiones en plata.

No se lo voy a esconder, le tengo ganas...por lo que si le queda algún atisbo de ver quién la tiene más larga, aquí le espero.

Mire, se lo voy a dejar claro, con mis inversiones en metal he ganado desde mínimos de la plata cientos de miles de euros...aunque supongo que usted también habrá ganado algunos cientos de euritos con sus krugers. Que sepa, que también deseo que el oro suba, aunque mi oro tan sólo es de colección.

2.- Al resto de foreros, quisiera comunicarles que está muy lejos de mi intención volver a momentos pretéritos del foro en los que había una tensión bipolar entre uno de los foreros y yo mismo, pero quiero dejar claro lo siguiente: EN ESTE HILO SE HAN CREADO MUCHAS CORTINAS DE HUMO PARA NO RECONOCER LA VERDAD Y EL ORIGEN DEL HILO.

Si miramos el momento en que comienza, el 5-11-2008, pronostico que la plata subirá más que el oro, y de hecho personalmente aposté que el oro sería el metal precioso que menos subiría...pues veamos.

LONDON FIX RATE P.M.

*Oro*............(5-11-2008) 753,75 $ oz. (08-09-2009) 1000,75 $ oz. + *32,7 %*

*Plata*..........(5-11-2008) 10,28 $ oz. (08-09-2009) 16,75 $ oz. + *62,9 %*

*Platino*........(5-11-2008) 870,00 $ oz. (08-09-2009) 1280,00 $ oz. + *47,1 %*

*Paladio*........(5-11-2008) 216,00 $ oz. (08-09-2009) 296,00 $ oz. + *37,0 %*

Estos son los hechos, y no otros. Aunque a algunos les cueste reconocer y aceptar la verdad: el oro es el metal precioso que menos ha subido.

Sobre el origen del hilo, se podría hacer una reflexión de las razones que alentaban el enfoque...no era tan sólo porque el Tiogilito tuviera una pasta invertida en plata, o porque existan argentófilos convencidos como Jason Hommel o David Morgan, sino financieros mucho más centrados e inteligentes como Jim Rogers o Marc Faber.

Particularmente tenía datos empíricos de costes de producción de algunas minas para afirmar que era una barbaridad que se pagara menos de 9 $/ oz., especialmente desde los incrementos exponenciales de masa monetaria en todo el mundo, y especialmente en los EE.UU.

3.- En vez de entablar diálogo sobre mi punto de vista, la única respuesta de algunos foreros es que los paquillos son una mierda. Aquí acabó el diálogo inteligente. Uno se sacó de la chistera de que "por cojones" se debía invertir 3/4 partes en oro y 1/4 en plata.

[Esos mismos cojones los hubiera querido ver yo en una apuesta que yo me sé ...por lo visto, inexistentes].

Y la pregunta es ...¿por qué coño tenía que ser así? Está claro que fue la peor decisión...sin duda.

Podríamos argumentar sobre cuál es la mejor forma de invertir en metal:

Monedas.
Lingotes y medallas.
Pools.
ETF's.
Certificados.
Futuros y opciones.
Acciones de compañías mineras.
Etc...

Cada forma de inversión tiene pros y contras que uno ha de conocer y aceptar, pero eso es otro tema.

Pero que quede claro, quien compró oro no MAXIMIZÓ LA INVERSIÓN, de hecho adoptó la peor decisión posible A DIA DE HOY. Y si uno estudia los incrementos y los ratios históricos se ve claro cuál de los 4 metales tenía más potencial y menos riesgo: sin duda era la plata.

4.- Llegados a este punto considero que los están desinformando:

- Por un lado se utiliza a los paquillos como "cortina de humo" y "chivo expiatorio" (pobres paquillos) para no reconocer lo evidente.

- Siempre se habla del valor de recompra de los paquillos para un "vendemonedas"...como si en los krugerrands no te metieran un crujido de aquí te espero.

Miren los vendedores de monedas cargan comisión en la compra y en la venta. Pero si uno quiere revender en un momento de premura, puede perder fácilmente hasta un 25%, por un lado por la propia fluctuación del metal o de la divisa de referencia, y por el beneficio que pretende ganarse el vendemonedas. Hasta aquí, puede ser normal...ya que si uno pretende revender un cuadro, un piso, un coche, o un traje de bodas EN EL ACTO, PUES PERDERÁ MUCHO MÁS.

Luego en la inversión en metales, pueden darse estos casos. Cuando uno es conocedor del sector, y tiene contactos, pues va a minimizar ese margen, y no va a perder tanto, o por el contrario, si el metal sube, va a sacarle mejor partido.

Mi idea con los posts y con la inversión en los metales es que SE DIVIERTAN. Luego que APRENDAN. Y luego que ESTUDIEN...PARA QUE DESPUES SE DESARROLLE LO MÁS IMPORTANTE: QUE PUEDAN PENSAR POR USTEDES MISMOS.

Y el aprendizaje no ha de ser tedioso: si decimos que una moneda de 50 Francos franceses de 1979 pesa 30 gramos con una ley de 0.900, significa que tiene 27 gramos de plata pura. Y si decimos que la moneda de 50 Francos franceses de 1980 tiene una tirada de 60.000 piezas, y que si la encuentran por ahí a precio de plata, la están comprando 6 veces por debajo de su valor numismático como mínimo...pues hace que aprendan de forma fácil.

Tan sólo con que sepan que hace unas semanas la plata estaba al mismo valor que el cuproníquel en las monedas de 2 euros ya es muy significativo: es una lección magistral que podrán conservar durante el resto de sus vidas.

Si se dan cuenta de que pese a la espectacular subida de la plata de más del 60% en US/$, quien invirtió en monedas de plata de 12 euros no ha ganado ni un sólo céntimo de euro...pues habrán aprendido una utilísima lección.

Pero nunca olviden que no hay que ser un lemming. Aquí se explican temas, y ustedes los han de desarrollar por su cuenta y hacer caso de su conocimiento e intuición.

Si llegan a pensar se darán cuenta de la estafa del timo del dinero fiat. Pero que quede claro, que yo tampoco abogo por el desarrollo oligopolístico de los metales...aquí hemos de aprender todos, y tratar todos con ellos. Uno no ha de pasar necesariamente por los mercaderes y vendemonedas, si no que existen otros medios como internet o ventas a conocidos.

Yo si vendiera monedas, no iria a la Plaza Mayor a que le metieran un margen alto el vendemonedas...sino que las vendería yo mismo por internet. En un futuro cercano, piensen que estas monedas acabarán en Oriente...como ya pasó hace unos siglos con la moneda de plata de lo territorios españoles de ultramar. Los orientales cada vez aprecian más la inversión en metales, y allí se va a desarrollar enormemente el crecimiento económico en este siglo.

5.- Agradecimientos: quiero dar las gracias a todos los que abogaban por la plata .999 y denostaban la plata de ley inferior. Durante estos meses he acumulado miles de monedas a precio de saldo. El proselitismo de la "pureza" en la plata me ha beneficiado mucho, para comprar más barato.

He llegado a comprar duros de plata españoles, con antigüedad superior a 125 años por 7,5 euros...más baratos este año que el año pasado. Si supieran que mucha gente trabajaba en la época de 3 a 4 días para ganar tan sólo uno de ellos.

He comprado paquillos a 4 euros (en momentos de máxima bajada), o sea, a la mitad del valor de 1980...cuando con mil paquillos de entonces se podía comprar un piso usado en Barcelona. En 1966, cuando aparecieron las monedas, había gente que tenía que trabajar de 1 a 2 días para obtener una de esas monedas. Esto nos debería hacer reflexionar, por lo menos así lo creo yo. Piensen que no se produce en el mundo al año ni tan siquiera un décimo de onza troy per cápita.

*Dicho todo lo anterior: por favor, los que denostan a paquillos y duros, que sigan echando mierda sobre la moneda de plata española...que estén bajos los precios, para que yo siga comprando. Muchas gracias por desinformar.*


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Sep 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Lo primero es saludar a algunos compañeros de viaje como el amigable Segundaresidencia o el cizañero Votin...y todos los demás.
> 
> Lo segundo es responder a las alusiones de Monsterspeculator:
> 
> ...



Gracias por el tocho TioG. Gracias por indicarnos que los duros se encuentran a 7,50 y los pakillos a 4. ¿Ve usted como teníamos razón los que decíamos que se encontraban baratitos buscando?  El tiempo acaba poniendo a cada cual en su sitio. Estoy seguro que los que se los compraron un 40-50% más caros hace meses deben de estar contentísimos con su inversión. Tambien me alegro mucho que vaya vendiendo pisos y despillándose algo. Lo milagroso es que venda algo con sus anuncios de "Yo no soy tonto"  Personalmente no tengo ese problema pues jamás se me ocurriría especular con pisos. Estoy seguro que cae muy bien en este foro.

Me dice usted que "me tiene ganas". ¿No me estará usted amenazando? Es que se puede llevar una sorpresa.


----------



## segundaresidencia (9 Sep 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Tan sólo con que sepan que hace unas semanas la plata estaba al mismo valor que el cuproníquel en las monedas de 2 euros ya es muy significativo: es una lección magistral que podrán conservar durante el resto de sus vidas.



flipado me he quedao :
tiene toda la razon


----------



## segundaresidencia (9 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Me dice usted que "me tiene ganas". ¿No me estará usted amenazando? Es que se puede llevar una sorpresa.



no quiere decir eso, yo lo veo como todo lo contrario, es un mensaje de paz y conciliador monster(tono conciliador)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Sep 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> no quiere decir eso, yo lo veo como todo lo contrario, es un mensaje de paz y conciliador monster(tono conciliador)



Estoy de acuerdo. Y más le vale...


----------



## tiogilito888 (9 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Gracias por el tocho TioG. Gracias por indicarnos que los duros se encuentran a 7,50 y los pakillos a 4. ¿Ve usted como teníamos razón los que decíamos que se encontraban baratitos buscando?  El tiempo acaba poniendo a cada cual en su sitio. Estoy seguro que los que se los compraron un 40-50% más caros hace meses deben de estar contentísimos con su inversión. Tambien me alegro mucho que vaya vendiendo pisos y despillándose algo. Lo milagroso es que venda algo con sus anuncios de "Yo no soy tonto"  Personalmente no tengo ese problema pues jamás se me ocurriría especular con pisos. Estoy seguro que cae muy bien en este foro.
> 
> Me dice usted que "me tiene ganas". ¿No me estará usted amenazando? Es que se puede llevar una sorpresa.



No se te ocurriría especular con pisos...ya que no dispones de capital para ello. De hecho no tienes ni tan siquiera un puto piso de propiedad para vivir. Tienes unos krugers tan sólo para ir tirando...eso es todo.

Los precios de los que hablé fue en mínimos, cuando la plata estaba en menos de 9 dólares USA. Teniendo contactos, y comprando en el momento adecuado de forma muy barata...de hecho compré en mínimos mucho más barato que en 2007. No hace falta tergiversar tanto la información...porque la plata haya subido el doble que el oro. 

Sí, te tengo ganas pero desde una perspectiva intelectual y cognitiva.

No has hecho un puto argumento en todo el hilo a favor del oro, sino tan sólo metíendote con algunos foreros y con los paquillos. Pero de desarrollo en la materia no has dicho ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA REMARCABLE.

No es una amenaza. Ya consigo bastante dejándote en tu sitio.

¿Y cuál es la sorpresa que me deparas? ¿Acaso te faltan cojones para decírmelo en este foro? Sinceramente supongo que sí...recuerda que no hace tanto te metimos entre todos la pipa por el culo...por tu bien no la vuelvas a sacar.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Sep 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> No se te ocurriría especular con pisos...ya que no dispones de capital para ello. De hecho no tienes ni tan siquiera un puto piso de propiedad para vivir. Tienes unos krugers tan sólo para ir tirando...eso es todo.
> 
> Los precios de los que hablé fue en mínimos, cuando la plata estaba en menos de 9 dólares USA. Teniendo contactos, y comprando en el momento adecuado de forma muy barata...de hecho compré en mínimos mucho más barato que en 2007. No hace falta tergiversar tanto la información...porque la plata haya subido el doble que el oro.
> 
> ...



Tomese una tila. Parece mentira que sea un exitoso pasapisero. Cualquiera, leyéndole, diría lo contrario. Es una pena que ande tan jodido intelectualmente. Parece que financieramente también por eso de "dime de que presumes..."

¡Ala! A la cama con ajo y agua.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Sep 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Mire, este verano he vendido un piso...y *me quedan bastantes más de cien por vender*.



Coñooooo!!! Se me había pasado esto. TIoGilito el vertiginoso ¡Ja,ja,ja,ja! Y dice que no anda pillao...

Animo...que a este paso en un siglo los tiene todos vendidos 

(según dice es que también compra mierdapisos, al igual que mierdamonedas,...y claro, la mierda se coloca en los booms pero luego cuesta quitársela de encima y se queda uno...¡enmierdado!)


----------



## segundaresidencia (9 Sep 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Los precios de los que hablé fue en mínimos, cuando la plata estaba en menos de 9 dólares USA. Teniendo contactos, y comprando en el momento adecuado de forma muy barata...de hecho compré en mínimos mucho más barato que en 2007. No hace falta tergiversar tanto la información...porque la plata haya subido el doble que el oro.



tiene el buzon lleno de mp , hasta que no borre no recibira ningun mp mas.
un saludo
lo se porque al mandarle uno (nada importante) me ha dicho eso el "internete"


----------



## tiogilito888 (9 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Tomese una tila. Parece mentira que sea un exitoso pasapisero. Cualquiera, leyéndole, diría lo contrario. Es una pena que ande tan jodido intelectualmente. Parece que financieramente también por eso de "dime de que presumes..."
> 
> ¡Ala! A la cama con ajo y agua.



Venga señor Monster. Haya paz. Usted debería estar contento: aconsejó al foro comprar oro...y no se equivocó. Sencillamente la plata casi está duplicando el incremento del oro desde mínimos; usted es un alumno aplicado, pero ni mucho menos el más listo de la clase...o por lo menos no saca los mejores resultados. Y el mercado es juez implacable, no diga que la "profe" le tiene manía.

Sabemos todos que vende krugers...y me parece muy bien. Ganarse la vida vendiendo oro es un trabajo dignísimo...y se lo digo de verdad, ojalá hubiera mucha más gente como usted y se extendiera el mercado de los metales preciosos. ¿Pero acaso no vislumbró las infinitas posibilidades que tenía la plata a menos de 9 dólares la onza troy? J

Joder...todos los analistas serios hablaban del potencial. Por mi parte yo tenía información privilegiada: sabía de primera mano que a menos de 7 $/oz. troy una explotación en régimen de cooperativa de Bolivia paralizó la producción (a ellos les pagaban a 6 $/oz en la mina, cuando en el mercado estaba a menos de 9 $/oz.).

Bien cada uno hace lo que puede y usted no lo hizo tan mal. Comprendo que la gente se tenga que ganar las habichuelas, pero yo compartí mi información de manera muy desinteresada, ya que sabía que si variaba el precio de la plata no dependía de los compradores que leen el foro.

Le propongo un trato, Monster: que nos ignoremos. Que no hagamos ninguna mención el uno del otro, ni expresa, ni tácita, ni con indirectas ni subterfugios. Lo pasado, pasado está. Usted nunca será ni mi amigo, ni una persona grata para mí. Y quiero pensar que yo tampoco lo soy para usted.

Considero que lo mejor para los foreros -y para nuestra higiene mental- es que nos ignoremos. Si desea rebatir algún comentario mío, pues hágalo, y no recibirá réplica ni dúplica por mi parte. Pero se acabó.

Venda lo que le dé la gana en el foro o fuera de él -yo no tengo ninguna intención de vender-, y comente lo que le dé la gana...a poder ser con relación a los hilos, pero sin alusiones personales.

Se podía haber progresado mucho más en los hilos de inversión si no se hubiera perdido tanta energía en los posts de combates interpersonales. Desafortunadamente no se explicó adecuadamente cómo invertir de forma alternativa a la inversión física en plata. Yo lo hice, y llevo pingües plusvalías, pero ojo, yo no vendo estas acciones y productos financieros...si no que son del CBOT y del NYSE. No quiero que nadie haga insidiosas conjeturas al respecto, ya que todos sabemos la mala leche que pulula por estos foros. Considero que lo mejor es invertir en físico, pero hay alternativas que funcionarán muy bien durante algún tiempo...pero cada cual ha de ser mayorcito para tomar sus propias decisiones.

Bien no divago más.

Monster, ¿acepta una tregua indefinida en la que no haremos mención el uno del otro? Si es así me congratularía de ello, y bajo mi honor intentaría que el código ético rigiera a rajatabla. Si no lo cumpliera, aceptaría con entereza todos los tirones de orejas que me brindaran el resto de foreros.

Y que conste que lo cortés no quita lo valiente. Le brindo una salida airosa y digna para ambos...o al menos así lo veo yo.

Y por supuesto, les evitamos al resto de los conforeros, la lectura de comentarios desagradables y, en ocasiones, vomitivos.

Si algún forero quisiera comentar algo al respecto, le brindo la ocasión para que se explaye todo lo que quiera, siempre que lo haga con seriedad.


----------



## tiogilito888 (9 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Coñooooo!!! Se me había pasado esto. TIoGilito el vertiginoso ¡Ja,ja,ja,ja! Y dice que no anda pillao...
> 
> Animo...que a este paso en un siglo los tiene todos vendidos
> 
> (según dice es que también compra mierdapisos, al igual que mierdamonedas,...y claro, la mierda se coloca en los booms pero luego cuesta quitársela de encima y se queda uno...¡enmierdado!)



A ver Monster, sin contradecir mi comentario anterior, te respondo con una pregunta.

Recapacita...¿qué situación prefieres...tener más de 100 pisos -como es mi caso- o no tener ninguno -como es el tuyo-?

Ánimo, que algún día podrás comprar...y tener techo propio.

Ya te dije que no todos los pisos eran para la venta, también hay en alquiler o en futura transformación, lo primero. Tengo bastantes más de 100, lo segundo. Y también tengo algún hotelito en venta, por si decides comprar.

Ah, y si decides invertir en metales para algún día venderlos y comprarte un piso, compra plata, te lo dice alguien que sabe de lo que habla.

¿Firmamos ya la tregua?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Sep 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Venga señor Monster. Haya paz. Usted debería estar contento: aconsejó al foro comprar oro...y no se equivocó. Sencillamente la plata casi está duplicando el incremento del oro desde mínimos; usted es un alumno aplicado, pero ni mucho menos el más listo de la clase...o por lo menos no saca los mejores resultados. Y el mercado es juez implacable, no diga que la "profe" le tiene manía.
> 
> Sabemos todos que vende krugers...y me parece muy bien. Ganarse la vida vendiendo oro es un trabajo dignísimo...y se lo digo de verdad, ojalá hubiera mucha más gente como usted y se extendiera el mercado de los metales preciosos. ¿Pero acaso no vislumbró las infinitas posibilidades que tenía la plata a menos de 9 dólares la onza troy? J
> 
> ...



No sea usted tan radical. No hay razón para ignorarse y no hay razón para establecer ningún tipo de censura en este foro, ni va a ser usted ni nadie que me diga a quien puedo leer o que puedo comentar. Yo siempre me he dirigido a usted con respeto salvo cuando usted no lo ha hecho. Creo que su primer post es un buen ejemplo. Empezar así 



> Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja...estos "asesoreh fiscale y ejhperto en fundisiones"



refiriéndose a mi después de meses de ausencia, no creo que sea nada educado ni conciliador, ni para mi, ni sobre todo para el resto de foreros. Igual que le he criticado sus puntos flacos le he reconocido siempre sus puntos fuertes (numismática). Que las "informaciones privilegiadas" que cree poseer no lo sean no debe ser tema de disputa, simplemente de divergencia de opiniones. Y además personalmente no "le tengo ganas" contrariamente a lo que usted proclama de mí (¿Por qué se las iba a tener?). Así que, pregúntese, ¿Dónde está el problema? Por mi parte no existe. Continuaré dirigiéndome a usted cortesmente siempre que haga lo propio. Buenas noches.


Edito: Para poner que ya ha borrado su primer post. ¿Seguro que no es usted un falso?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Sep 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> A ver Monster, sin contradecir mi comentario anterior, te respondo con una pregunta.
> 
> Recapacita...¿qué situación prefieres...tener más de 100 pisos -como es mi caso- o no tener ninguno -como es el tuyo-?
> 
> ...






tiogilito888 dijo:


> Ánimo, que algún día podrás comprar...y tener techo propio.



Ve como es usted un maleducado (y a todas luces un malcriado). 

Si yo no tuviese techo propio lo que escribe sería grosero y cruel, y si lo tengo sería difamante. Escribir eso en un foro como este debería darle vergüenza. El poder acceder a una vivienda digna, no es sólo un negocio como usted lo cree. Es un derecho fundamental recogido por la Constitución. Siento mucho que no tenga la sensibilidad suficiente para apreciar el drama que puede ser para algunos no poder acceder a una vivienda digna.

Lo dicho. Si escribe respetuosamente le responderé de la misma manera. Si no lo hace no tenemos que aguantar sus impertinencias sin darle respuesta adecuada.


----------



## tiogilito888 (9 Sep 2009)

Cuando en un comentario pretérito hable de "información privilegiada", lo entrecomillé adrede. Evidentemente esa no es una información excepcional que propiciaría la subida automática de la plata, pero sí un dato empírico que ponía de manifiesto que muchas explotaciones de plata como minas primarias no son rentables a precios manifiestamente bajos.

Eso también podía derivar en que otras empresas acumuladoras y productoras de plata como, por ejemplo, Silver Wheaton (NYSE: SLW) podrían dejar de vender a esos precios, a la espera de una subida de precios.

En el sector se conocía perfectamente que la bajada a menos de 9 $ la onza troy, cuando hacía unos meses había estado a casi 21 $, no tenía justificación, máxime cuando la demanda industrial estaba yendo al alza y cada vez había más solicitudes de compras por el crecimiento de algunos ETF y emisores de derivados financieros que sí almacenan plata física o tienen coberturas sobre las mismas.

La plata estaba muy barata, tanto por su necesidad de uso industrial, como por su valor de reserva de valor ante la cada vez más plausible posibilidad de colapso financiero.

Siempre he creído que la plata irá a rebufo del oro, hasta que se desacople del mismo, y pase a tener un ratio bastante próximo a lo acaecido en 1980, que creo que se llegó a 1 a 17.

Otra característica fundamental de la plata como inversión es que pese a las subidas, está a menos de un tercio de su máximo histórico de 1980. ¿Existe alguna otra materia prima a la que le suceda lo mismo? Creo que no. Piensen que desde ese año, el dólar USA ha perdido más del 70% de su valor de adquisición.

El ratio oro/plata estaba muy injustificadamente alto a favor del oro, y no es ningún misterio que haya ido corrigiendo...era lo más lógico. Y me animo a pronosticar que aún debería bajar bastante más -evidentemente puede haber correcciones, pero hablamos a medio-largo plazo-.

Para algunos el ratio oro/plata es un tema baladí. Para mí no lo es. Cuando suben los metales preciosos, lo suelen hacer todos a la vez, y cuando bajan también. Existe una evidente correlación entre los cuatro metales preciosos principales (oro, plata, platino y paladio), el resto de los platínidos puede fluctuar de forma algo más anárquica...pero por supuesto siguiendo tendencias (la onza de rodio pasó de algo más de 10.000 USA en el segundo trimeste de 2008, a menos de mil en enero de 2009 y en la actualidad está a 1.500 $/oz.).

En la inversión metalífera, uno ha de decidir cuál es la adquisición en la que prevé mayor potencial, y luego la forma particular de cómo realizar dicha inversión. De ahí la importancia del estudio de los ratios. No tenía sentido que la plata tuviera un ratio respecto al oro de 1 a 83. Y respecto al platino de 1 a 1. Parecía que una onza de rodio iba a llegar al precio del oro...no tenía ningún sentido.

Desde este foro Tiogilito888 ha intentado dar a conocer estas realidades, evidentísimas para los inversores y estudiosos de la materia, y por lo visto, desconocidas para los profanos.


----------



## tiogilito888 (9 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Ve como es usted un maleducado (y a todas luces un malcriado).
> 
> Si yo no tuviese techo propio lo que escribe sería grosero y cruel, y si lo tengo sería difamante. Escribir eso en un foro como este debería darle vergüenza. El poder acceder a una vivienda digna, no es sólo un negocio como usted lo cree. Es un derecho fundamental recogido por la Constitución. Siento mucho que no tenga la sensibilidad suficiente para apreciar el drama que puede ser para algunos no poder acceder a una vivienda digna.
> 
> Lo dicho. Si escribe respetuosamente le responderé de la misma manera. Si no lo hace no tenemos que aguantar sus impertinencias sin darle respuesta adecuada.



No señor, puedo ser un grosero y un prepotente, pero ni un maleducado (mi educación puede ser exquisita, acorde con mi formación), ni un malcriado -¿acaso jugamos de niños usted y yo a las canicas? ¿Y usted qué coño conoce de mí?- . 

Usted ni es un adalid del adecuado uso de la lengua, ni hermetizará nunca el tiempo con su literatura, pero si se lo propone, mejorará, no le quepa duda alguna.

Creo que no tiene claros algunos conceptos; su lagunas cognitivas son evidentes.

Cuando me refiero a la falta de "techo propio" me refiero a que no tiene un inmueble de propiedad como vivienda habitual, sobre el que pueda disponer de su pleno dominio. Eso es lo que digo: que no tiene piso de propiedad. Eso es todo...no he dicho más que eso.

Cuando usted me habla del precepto constitucional del acceso a la vivienda digna -no se ofenda, pero de la Constitución Española de 1978, creo saber bastante más que usted-, supongo que se refiere al artículo 47.

El derecho a la vivienda digna de que se habla, no implica que además haya de ser de propiedad del ocupante. Usted podría estar en régimen de alquiler, de acogida, en un establecimiento hostelero, en régimen de habitación y/o subarriendo, en un hospicio, en un centro sanitario y/o hospitalario, en un asilo...o en prisión...por poner algunos ejemplos. Y ello "per se" no debería considerarse una vulneración del precepto constitucional.

Todos tenemos derecho a una vivienda digna...aunque serán los poderes públicos los que promuevan la realización efectiva de ello. Y en numerosas ocasiones ello no ocurre. 

Pero puede ocurrir que personas mayores con inmuebles de propiedad no vivan adecuadamente porque no quieren -o no pueden- adecuar su vivienda a los estándares actuales, sobre todo en materia de baños.

Y otros que estén de alquiler, y tengan un piso dignísimo. 

Su demagogia al respecto clama al cielo. Quien no pueda tener un piso digno que contacte con el asistente social de su ayuntamiento y reclame, a ver qué consigue.

Pero piense que los derechos en materia económica y social del Capítulo III, no son automáticamente exigibles, ni cuentan con la "especialísima" protección de otros derechos fundamentales, como los del Capítulo II. Imagínense si cuatro millones de parados reclamaran judicialmente su derecho al trabajo amparándose en el artículo 40, que cita que los poderes públicos promoverán las políticas de pleno empleo, cuando son las mismas administraciones las que autorizan los ERE`s.

Lo dicho: no sea demagogo. Y cuando escriba, infórmese un poco más. España es uno de los países -junto con Finlandia- en el que más personas son propietarias de los pisos en los que viven. No es un drama no tener piso de propiedad...siempre se puede conseguir con un poco de esfuerzo.

En muchas zonas de España, de hecho son relativamente baratos, y le pueden costar lo mismo que un alquiler.

La Constitución habla de "derecho a una vivienda digna", no de derecho a ser dueño de un piso de obra nueva muy bien ubicado en una buana zona, con parking y trastero en una de las principales ciudades de España, que en el fondo es lo que desea la mayoría. El que lo quiera, que lo pague. Dudo que en Lugo o en Teruel los pisos sean caros. Y si no está la opción de alquiler o las VPO's que en algunos sitios son razonablemente baratas.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Sep 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> No señor, puedo ser un grosero y un prepotente, pero ni un maleducado (mi educación puede ser exquisita, acorde con mi formación), ni un malcriado -¿acaso jugamos de niños usted y yo a las canicas? ¿Y usted qué coño conoce de mí?- .
> 
> Usted ni es un adalid del adecuado uso de la lengua, ni hermetizará nunca el tiempo con su literatura, pero si se lo propone, mejorará, no le quepa duda alguna.
> 
> ...





> Cuando me refiero a la falta de "techo propio" me refiero a que no tiene un inmueble de propiedad como vivienda habitual, sobre el que pueda disponer de su pleno dominio. Eso es lo que digo: que no tiene piso de propiedad. Eso es todo...no he dicho más que eso.



Usted eso ni lo sabe ni le importa, y además es irrelevante para los temas tratados. Ya le he dicho que no tengo que darle explicaciones. Y tampoco sé de donde saca esas conclusiones. Está usted obsesionado. Será que para juzgar a alguien necesita conocer sus pertenencias ladrilliles y le gustaría pensar eso . Su obsesión con el ladrillo es de psiquiatra y realmente está demostrando un transtorno preocupante. 


Lo que si que le diré es que lo que no poseo ni quiero son mierdapisos como los que usted vende. Espero que en el que viva sea algo mejor, y sea, al menos, un chalet individual con jardín en un barrio selecto. 

Por cierto, me pregunto por qué decide aparecer hoy...coincidiendo con el oro a $1000....


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Sep 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Cuando en un comentario pretérito hable de "información privilegiada", lo entrecomillé adrede. Evidentemente esa no es una información excepcional que propiciaría la subida automática de la plata, pero sí un dato empírico que ponía de manifiesto que muchas explotaciones de plata como minas primarias no son rentables a precios manifiestamente bajos.
> 
> Eso también podía derivar en que otras empresas acumuladoras y productoras de plata como, por ejemplo, Silver Wheaton (NYSE: SLW) podrían dejar de vender a esos precios, a la espera de una subida de precios.
> 
> ...



Está usted muy aburrido ¿verdad?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Sep 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> No señor, puedo ser un grosero y un prepotente, pero ni un maleducado (mi educación puede ser exquisita, acorde con mi formación), ni un malcriado



Se comporta usted como tal. Y su formación dista mucho de ser "exquisita" (¡qué ridiculez!) como cualquiera con cultura lo ve. Pienso, además, que precisamente sus problemas vienen de allí: Se cree usted lo que no es y cuando lo confrontan a ello explota. Luego vienen sus pataletas de mal criado...Vaya espectáculo que está dando.


----------



## segundaresidencia (9 Sep 2009)

joder monster, vamos a ser mayorcitos , tiogilito te ha propuesto "firmar la paz" y tu en vez de aceptarla estas renqueando macho, no es de buen gusto entrar al foro a "darte de ostias"(cibernéticas claro), yo he tenido lo mio contigo, pero no me era agradable, y si algo leo tuyo que no me gusta u otra cosa pues la verdad es que ya no salto,aunque pudiese darme por aludido.
el tiogilito aporta a este foro infinidad de sabiduria numismatica, tu tambien aportas lo tuyo,no digo que no, pero joder¡¡¡¡ no jodamos los hilos con disputas bobas
un saludo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Sep 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> joder monster, vamos a ser mayorcitos , tiogilito te ha propuesto "firmar la paz" y tu en vez de aceptarla estas renqueando macho, no es de buen gusto entrar al foro a "darte de ostias"(cibernéticas claro), yo he tenido lo mio contigo, pero no me era agradable, y si algo leo tuyo que no me gusta u otra cosa pues la verdad es que ya no salto,aunque pudiese darme por aludido.
> el tiogilito aporta a este foro infinidad de sabiduria numismatica, tu tambien aportas lo tuyo,no digo que no, pero joder¡¡¡¡ no jodamos los hilos con disputas bobas
> un saludo




Creo que lo he dejado muy claro. Cuando se digne a ser respetuoso con los demás lo seremos con él. Creo que lo sabes bien por propia experiencia. Lo que no se puede es aparecer con malos modales sin ninguna razón. Pero está claro que eso te cuesta más verlo.


----------



## segundaresidencia (9 Sep 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Otra característica fundamental de la plata como inversión es que pese a las subidas, está a menos de un tercio de su máximo histórico de 1980. ¿Existe alguna otra materia prima a la que le suceda lo mismo? Creo que no. Piensen que desde ese año, el dólar USA ha perdido más del 70% de su valor de adquisición.



no puedo poner el link,no me acuerdo donde estaba,hace unas semanas salio que en 5 meses las empresas mineras (de plata sobretodo)habian doblado su valor de cotizacion en 5 meses
eso si hubiese sido "el pelotazo de la semana"


----------



## Ulisses (9 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Creo que lo he dejado muy claro. Cuando se digne a ser respetuoso con los demás lo seremos con él. Creo que lo sabes bien por propia experiencia. Lo que no se puede es aparecer con malos modales sin ninguna razón. Pero está claro que eso te cuesta más verlo.



Segundaresidencia tiene razón. Vamos a moderarnos...que íbamos muy bien hasta ahora.


----------



## luismarple (9 Sep 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Segundaresidencia tiene razón. Vamos a moderarnos...que íbamos muy bien hasta ahora.



Y si no, parafraseando a otro disco de siniestro total:

En beneficio de todos, cállese, señora!!!

(la segunda parte no se la dejaron poner, al final se quedó en "en beneficio de todos")


----------



## VOTIN (9 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Creo que lo he dejado muy claro. Cuando se digne a ser respetuoso con los demás lo seremos con él. Creo que lo sabes bien por propia experiencia. Lo que no se puede es aparecer con malos modales sin ninguna razón. Pero está claro que eso te cuesta más verlo.



Lleva razon Monti,tienes todo mi apoyo.
Que verguenza SR TIOGILITO,deberia usted discutir con alguien de su edad
y su mismo nivel de capacidad ,ya no solo intelectual sino por lo descubierto
tambien crematistica.
Que sepa que como maltrate a este forero se las vera conmigo,no se puede
usted convertir en el ABUSON del FORO y aprovecharse de un pobre forero
que no tiene casa ,ni estudios ,para humillarlo.La gente puede tener pocos 
recursos intelectuales y monetarios ,pero merece RESPETO COÑO!!!!!

Monster si se mete contigo llamame,mandame un MP,no permitas que el
Abuelo abuse de ti por se pobre o no tener estudios.

SR TIOGILITO le pido respeto para el chico,es muy dura la vida de un vendedor de monedas a comision,para que venga un magnate de la plata y los pisos a humillarlo psicologicamente.


VENGA COÑO,DAOS UN ABRAZO Y HACEROS AMIGOS,COMO PADRE E HIJO,COMO PATRON Y OBRERO,COMO MAESTRO Y ALUMNO,COMO QUIJOTE Y SANCHO,COMO EPI Y BLAS............


----------



## TRAX (9 Sep 2009)

¿Que tendrá Monsti que en todos los hilos acaba discutiendo con alguien?

Bájese esos jumos, jombre!!!


----------



## carloszorro (10 Sep 2009)

acercándose a la zona donde la frenaron el martes
no hay tregua


----------



## tiogilito888 (10 Sep 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> acercándose a la zona donde la frenaron el martes
> no hay tregua



En efecto. El ratio oro/plata ya está por debajo de 1/60.

Cuando el ratio oro/plata estaba a 1/84...algunos pensaban que se debía seguir comprando oro, cuando era muy evidente que la plata brindaba una mejor oportunidad.

¿Acaso alguien dudaba de que era mucho más fácil que el ratio bajara un 30% de 1/84 a 1/59 (situación actual si obviamos los decimales), a que subiera un 30% a 1/109?

No es de extrañar lo ocurrido. El pronóstico fue fácil de realizar y a nadie debe extrañar que el oro sea el metal precioso que menos ha subido. La plata estaba mucho más barata y castigada que el oro...y era lógico que su precio se recuperara. Y aún debe subir más de un 20% para llegar al nivel de máximos de los últimos 2 años...y debería subir más de un 200% para llegar a máximos históricos.

Supongo que todos hemos aprendido que en las inversiones no existen reglas mágicas como esa de 3 de oro y 1 de plata. Hagan caso de su instinto más que de los mesías.

Se ha de invertir en lo que tenga más potencial y menos riesgo. Y la plata a 9-10 $ la onza era BARATÍSIMA.

Cuando la plata estaba en mínimos, me cargué de plata física y "de papel". Y por supuesto, me cargué de paquillos. Nunca cojan manía a una moneda, o a un metal...sino que mediante su propio discernimiento recapaciten sobre si merece la pena esa adquisición. No existen las "mierdamonedas" ni existen los "mierdametales", sino mejores o peores oportunidades de inversión en función de los precios de adquisición.

Así pues lo importante es que PIENSEN POR SÍ MISMOS, ya que todos ustedes lo pueden hacer mucho mejor que muchos pseudo-expertos y analistas de prestigio...como han evidenciado sobreponderando la plata al oro.

Yo lo tuve claro desde el principio...PLATA al 100% (excepto oro en monedas de colección). Y a Monster le debo agradecer que he ganado bastantes decenas de miles de euros gracias a mis piques con él, ya que incrementé mis posiciones bastante por encima de lo que esperaba invertir.

Ahora qué va a ocurrir...en realidad nadie tiene una bola mágica, pero no sería de extrañar alguna corrección para que dentro de unas semanas o pocos meses se rebasara la barrera de los 21 dólares y aún se estaría muy lejos del máximo histórico de 1980. Deberemos observar los datos macroeconómicos de cerca...ya que el colapso del dólar USA es ABSOLUTAMENTE INEVITABLE...sea en los próximos años, o en algunos lustros, pero finalmente acaecerá. El dólar actual de papel no valdrá nada en el futuro...lo mismo que muchas otras divisas fiat.

Probablemente en las próximas jornadas daré orden de venta de una parte de mi plata de papel, en cambio, la plata física la conservaré de momento...creo que al final mis monedas de plata acabarán en Oriente, donde las apreciarán mucho más que aquí, con una poblacion idiotizada que cree ser rica por tener una cartilla de ahorros en la que tan sólo existen anotaciones contables.

Pero insisto, mi principal motivo de estos posts no es que inviertan en plata...sino que PIENSEN por ustedes mismos, y que después decidan qué es lo que más les conviene.


----------



## alder (10 Sep 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Los tenían a
> 165 euros y, cuando hice el pedido, me contestaron que no los tenían ya,
> A propósito, me gustaría saber si son frecuentes ahi y el precio al que se venden.



Perdon por desvirtuar el hilo tiog,le contesto a ulisses.
Mi proveedor de monedas me dijo que salvo los argentinos de oro del año 1889(que son mucho mas caros),te salen 287usd,sin gastos de envio.
saludos


----------



## segundaresidencia (11 Sep 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Cuando la plata estaba en mínimos, me cargué de plata física y "de papel". Y por supuesto, me cargué de paquillos. Nunca cojan manía a una moneda, o a un metal...sino que mediante su propio discernimiento recapaciten sobre si merece la pena esa adquisición. *No existen las "mierdamonedas" ni existen los "mierdametales", sino mejores o peores oportunidades de inversión en función de los precios de adquisición*.



muchas gracias tiogilito por tus comentarios
efectivamente, yo mas que como un ataque ,lo vi como una especie de defensa por parte de alguien que si tenia intereses directos en el tema, porque si decimos donde y como comprar plata por debajo de spot, entonces esta persona veia su chiringo muy perjudicado. por eso se tiraban por tierra esas monedas en este foro.

por cierto,para quien dice que las compra a 3 euros o menos, hoy mismo he visto empresa que las compra al peso a 4.94 leuros cada una¡¡¡¡¡ , bueno el gramo de plata de 800 milesimas a 0.26 leuros el gramo.
nunca me he creido los pomperos cuando se daban de alta solo para contarnos que compraban por 3 , 2 o 1 euro como decian, y no se atrevian a decir donde las compraban
un saludo
pero de todas maneras esto es un tema pasado y por mi asi queda,me da igual que se tiren por tierra.


----------



## carloszorro (11 Sep 2009)

16,95 : y seguimos con el super rally


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Sep 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> muchas gracias tiogilito por tus comentarios
> efectivamente, yo mas que como un ataque ,lo vi como una especie de defensa por parte de alguien que si tenia intereses directos en el tema, porque si decimos donde y como comprar plata por debajo de spot, entonces esta persona veia su chiringo muy perjudicado. por eso se tiraban por tierra esas monedas en este foro.
> 
> por cierto,para quien dice que las compra a 3 euros o menos, hoy mismo he visto empresa que las compra al peso a 4.94 leuros cada una¡¡¡¡¡ , bueno el gramo de plata de 800 milesimas a 0.26 leuros el gramo.
> ...



Pero segundaresidencia, ¿Cómo puedes tener tan poca vergüenza? Has sido tú y TioG que habéis intentado hacer creer a la gente que comprar las monedas de Franco por más de 6 euros (como las habéis vendido) era un chollo. Pasará mucho tiempo hasta que las puedan vender con algún beneficio. Hay miles de mensajes y los foreros de siempre lo saben, así que no intentes engañar a los nuevos (sin embargo, los que compraron onzas de plata pura en Alemania cuando estaban por debajo de 12 euros ahora las pueden vender con un beneficio de 2 euros). Para muestra un botón:



segundaresidencia dijo:


> no estan regular, estan de puta madre, si ves en anlagegold estan las onzas a 12,75, a 5,5 te saldria la onza a 11 euros, aunque las pagues a 6 o 6,5 estan de puta madre, esto es como los sueldos de foreros de burbuja.info, todos mas de 3000 y miembro viril de mas de 35 cm segun las encuestas,ve a la guarderia.
> aparte que no se cuantas te venderan, no creo que tengan mas de 50 o 100.
> pero vamos,si conoces anlagegold veras que a 5,5 es un chollo,porque alli pillaras las onzas a 13,70 euros.
> 
> ...



También se te tendría que caer la cara de vergüenza en sacar el tema de los pomperos. El que ha inundado los hilos de oro y plata con multinicks has sido tú y otro subnormal. En fin dejemos el tema que ya cansas...


----------



## segundaresidencia (11 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pero segundaresidencia, ¿Cómo puedes tener tan poca vergüenza? Has sido tú y TioG que habéis intentado hacer creer a la gente que comprar las monedas de Franco por más de 6 euros (como las habéis vendido) era un chollo. Pasará mucho tiempo hasta que las puedan vender con algún beneficio. Hay miles de mensajes y los foreros de siempre lo saben, así que no intentes engañar a los nuevos (sin embargo, los que compraron onzas de plata pura en Alemania cuando estaban por debajo de 12 euros ahora las pueden vender con un beneficio de 2 euros). Para muestra un botón:
> También se te tendría que caer la cara de vergüenza en sacar el tema de los pomperos. El que ha inundado los hilos de oro y plata con multinicks has sido tú y otro subnormal. En fin dejemos el tema que ya cansas...



no voy a entrar en ninguna discusion , no quiero, te rogaria que dejes de ensuciar el hilo, no creo que ni yo ni nadie entre al trapo detus muletas-

pd ; SIEMPRE vendi por debajo de 6 ,y segun cantidad menos


----------



## segundaresidencia (11 Sep 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> 16,95 : y seguimos con el super rally



nos vamos a 20$ pero ya¡¡¡¡


----------



## hinka (11 Sep 2009)

En mi humilde opinión. Claro que se pueden comprar monedas de Franco por 4€ e incluso por menos, vamos un par de ellas, sacos de ellas desde luego que no. El típico que las hereda del abuelo o el padre y no les de más importancia.
Pero el que tenga un poco de idea, solo hay que mirar la cotización y hacer cuentas.Vamos que no hace falta saber nada de numismática para calcular el precio del metal otra cosa es el valor de la moneda en si. Que eso si algún dia tio y monster dejan de discutir y nos dan alguna noción más pues la verdad es de agradecer.

Nota: Si puede ser la lección de Balboas de Panama mejor que mejor.......


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Sep 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> no voy a entrar en ninguna discusion , no quiero, te rogaria que dejes de ensuciar el hilo, no creo que ni yo ni nadie entre al trapo detus muletas-
> 
> pd ; SIEMPRE vendi por debajo de 6 ,y segun cantidad menos



Eso es falso y lo sabes. 

Sabes que habéis empezado tú y TioGilipeto cuatro mensajes más arriba a atacar gratuitamente. Sois vosotros que ensuciáis los hilos.

¿Vas a negar que "Mamá de Burborja" era multinick tuyo? Creo que con eso está todo demostrado.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Sep 2009)

hinka dijo:


> En mi humilde opinión. Claro que se pueden comprar monedas de Franco por 4€ e incluso por menos, vamos un par de ellas, sacos de ellas desde luego que no.



Gracias por corroborar lo que he dicho siempre. Y si, también se pueden encontrar en cantidad pero hay que buscar más.

Al precio correcto tanto las monedas de Franco como los duros pueden ser interesantes. Sin embargo el "precio correcto" es muy difícil de determinar pues es un mercado manipulado por los numismáticos. Por ello, no se mueve como el spot de la plata y eso es el mayor problema. Las onzas modernas de plata pura no tienen ese problema. El mercado es mucho más transparente y sigue la cotización más fielmente. El comprar overspot no es mayor problema si se puede vender overspot, lo cual es el caso por ejemplo en USA. Lo que hay que esperar a que el overspot sea mínimo, como ha ocurrido recientemente.


----------



## segundaresidencia (11 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Sabes que *habéis empezado tú y TioGilipeto* cuatro mensajes más arriba a atacar gratuitamente..



por favor monster,para ya ¿vale? creo que estas faltando tu al respeto, yo no voy a entrar
un saludo


----------



## VOTIN (11 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Eso es falso y lo sabes.
> 
> Sabes que habéis empezado tú y TioGilipeto cuatro mensajes más arriba a atacar gratuitamente. Sois vosotros que ensuciáis los hilos.
> 
> ¿Vas a negar que "Mamá de Burborja" era multinick tuyo? Creo que con eso está todo demostrado.



Ahi,ahi ......dales donde les duele jejejejejej


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Sep 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ahi,ahi ......dales donde les duele jejejejejej



Joer...Votino el zizañero...como disfruta...


----------



## hinka (11 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Gracias por corroborar lo que he dicho siempre. Y si, también se pueden encontrar en cantidad pero hay que buscar más.



Pues claro pero... eso de "buscar más" tambien depende de donde vivas. No digo que por las zonas de Madrid o Barcelona. Pero como es mi caso aqui en Galicia no te creas que tienes muchos sitios. O te mueves por internet o si vas a verlas en deplazamientos lo comido por lo servido.
Y claro grandes cantidades por internet, vamos esta el mundo como para fiarse.Hoy mismo me contaron de uno que compro un rolex y pago 8000€ por uno que valia 22000, vamos imaginaros lo que le llego, pues si una maravillosa cajita llena de piedras. Jolin hay que ser para pagar los 8000€ si ver nada. En fin.....


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Sep 2009)

hinka dijo:


> Pues claro pero... eso de "buscar más" tambien depende de donde vivas. No digo que por las zonas de Madrid o Barcelona. Pero como es mi caso aqui en Galicia no te creas que tienes muchos sitios. O te mueves por internet o si vas a verlas en deplazamientos lo comido por lo servido.
> Y claro grandes cantidades por internet, vamos esta el mundo como para fiarse.Hoy mismo me contaron de uno que compro un rolex y pago 8000€ por uno que valia 22000, vamos imaginaros lo que le llego, pues si una maravillosa cajita llena de piedras. Jolin hay que ser para pagar los 8000€ si ver nada. En fin.....



Si, es totalmente cierto. Es otro problema de los pakillos que son difíciles de comprar y vender en grandes cantidades, y sólo con buenos contactos. El día que haya monsterboxes de paquillos serán mucho más atractivos para la inversión.


----------



## tiogilito888 (11 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Gracias por corroborar lo que he dicho siempre. Y si, también se pueden encontrar en cantidad pero hay que buscar más.
> 
> Al precio correcto tanto las monedas de Franco como los duros pueden ser interesantes. Sin embargo el "precio correcto" es muy difícil de determinar pues es un mercado manipulado por los numismáticos. Por ello, no se mueve como el spot de la plata y eso es el mayor problema. Las onzas modernas de plata pura no tienen ese problema. El mercado es mucho más transparente y sigue la cotización más fielmente. El comprar overspot no es mayor problema si se puede vender overspot, lo cual es el caso por ejemplo en USA. Lo que hay que esperar a que el overspot sea mínimo, como ha ocurrido recientemente.



Lo primero es felicitar a Monster, ya que es de bien nacidos ser agradecidos. Y este forero me ha brindado la posibilidad de ganar mucho dinero hasta el momento. Es una auténtica pena que a él se le haya escapado el tren de la plata...porque muchos emoticones cuando la plata bajaba, pero ningún análisis convincente. 

Él propugnaba que se debía comprar oro, y cómo máximo un 25% de plata...EVIDENTEMENTE NO FUE LA MEJOR OPCIÓN, COMO TODOS LOS FOREROS HAN PODIDO OBSERVAR. A Monster le queda la opción de levantar cortinas de humo, para no reconocer la realidad: Manolete, si no sabes, "pa qué" te metes. Esas reglas de alquimista de todo al oro, y como máximo una cuarta parte a la plata no se deberían realizar sin advertir al personal que no tienen más credibilidad que un vaticinio de la Bruja Lola. Como mucho, uno puede decir en lo que ha invertido él a nivel personal...pero no dar falsas e ineficaces reglas que deben cumplirse a rajatabla como si fueran dogma de fe.

Después habla de monedas...campo en el que es un auténtico profano: los premiums al comprar moneda nueva de plata, NO NECESARIAMENTE SIGUEN LA COTIZACIÓN FIELMENTE, antes al contrario, las monedas usadas de plata pura sí que pueden seguir la cotización del metal en el momento inmediato. Las onzas "bullion" pueden tener importantes variaciones porcentuales de "premium" en función de existencias, demanda, mes de adquisición, o que salga pronto la moneda del próximo año.

Un paquillo se aparta mucho menos de la cotización del metal, que un panda de plata...eso lo sabemos todos los que sabemos algo de monedas. Ahora los pandas de plata de 2009 valen bastante más que a principios de año si uno acude a un mayorista de monedas...y no tanto porque haya subido la plata, sino porque están mayoritariamente liquidadas. Y es tan sólo un ejemplo, otro tanto puede pasar con los canguros de plata.

Habla de manipulación de los mercados por parte de los numismáticos: lo primero es decir que en este país hay muy pocos numismáticos que sean auténticos profesionales, en cambio hay muchos vendemonedas. Pues bien, un vendedor de monedas ha de intentar comprar barato y vender más caro para tener un márgen y ganarse la vida. Si uno acude a una numismática a vender un paquillo, el comerciante ha de tener un márgen alto, ya que si no, no le merece la pena con los numerosos gastos del negocio...pero eso pasa aquí y en la Cochinchina.

Hay compradores de metal que penalizan más y otros menos, pero eso es normal. Pero que haya un beneficio es incuestionable, y que cuánto más barato se compre, menos riesgo se asume, obviamente. Pensemos que el mercado de las monedas de metal precioso tiene variables que no se pueden obviar:

- la propia incertidumbre y los avatares de la venta en cualquier comercio.
- la cotización del metal precioso.
- la oscilación del tipo de cambio euro/dólar USA.

Pero todo el mundo se ha de ganar la vida. Hay comerciantes de moneda muy serios, que aplican un margen razonable...que en cualquier caso no suele bajar del 6-10% de la cotización, depediendo de la demanda existente en el mercado. Ojalá existieran en España más comercios como los que existen en otros países europeos, con una cotización más transparente, pero es lo que hay...

Pero los numismáticos no viven de la compraventa de paquillos o de "bullion coins" de plata...como es obvio, ya que si fuera de eso, se morían de hambre. De los buenos numismáticos se puede aprender mucho, realmente sí merece la pena escuchar lo que tienen que decir. Yo nunca he oído decir a ninguno de ellos que una onza bullion es una onza bullion, y que valen todas igual ya que todas tienen el mismo contenido en plata...como una vez expuso el forero Monster. Señores aprender de quien sabe de verdad, a veces no tiene precio.

Aquí también quisiera hacer una consideración sobre precios. Considero que el forero Monster lleva muchos meses tergiversando el tema de los precios, y para quien sea un profano y no lo haya desenmascarado, puede que pique, pero vamos a quitarle la careta.

Lo primero es decir que sí deseo que se gane la vida vendiendo monedas, me parece muy bien y ojalá existieran más como él. Para comprarle metal bullion puede estar muy bien, aunque no tenga extensos conocimientos sobre numismática. Hasta aquí todo correcto, pero debo hacer las siguientes consideraciones:

- Ha falseado mucha información sobre el tema de los precios. 

a) En el tema de los paquillos que vendíamos tanto un servidor como el forero Segundaresidencia, vendíamos por encima del spot, como es lógico. En ocasiones yo he comprado a spot, en ocasiones por debajo y en otras por encima. Pero si alguien dedica parte de su tiempo al esfuerzo de invertir su dinero, ir a adquirir monedas, aceptar encargos, confeccionar los paquetes y perder el tiempo en ir a Correos...como mínimo ha de obtener algún beneficio, ya que si no...¿para qué va a trabajar gratis?

En cualquier caso los beneficios fueron ÍNFIMOS, y más motivados por introducir a nuevos foreros en el sector, que por hacerse rico vendiendo monedas.

b) Ha hablado mucho de "mierdamonedas" refiriéndose a las monedas de 100 pesetas del Estado Español de 1966 a 1970 y a los duros de plata del Reino de España de 1869 a 1899. Son unas monedas dignísimas de nuestro país, y que no merecen ser denostadas por alguien que no es conocedor de la numismática (especialmente los duros de plata).

Pero resulta que él vende los krugerrands...que puestos a hacer analogías son las "mierdamonedas" de una onza de oro. Yo no digo que sean una mala moneda...pero son las piezas de una onza de oro que menos suelen valer...en especial las de algunos años anteriores. En numerosas ocasiones ha comparado precios de algunas tiendas alemanas o españolas...pero había algo de trampa, ya que la moneda de oro del año en curso suele ser siempre más cara y no se puede comprar a precio de spot, o las monedas de oro puro .999 por lo general son las bullion coins más caras (si no se tiene en cuenta la moneda estadounidense). O sea, que sus precios eran competitivos, si uno pedía un kruger viejo y no le importaba ni el año ni el estado...pero si uno le pidiera una onza del panda de oro del año actual en su embalaje original...a lo mejor no sólo no era más barato, sino algo más caro...y eso que no tiene establecimiento abierto al público.

Por lo que puestos a hablar, podemos hablar todos. Por mí Monster que siga vendiendo monedas...no me sabe mal, pero que no tergiverse la realidad.

Yo con Monster quiero ganar dinero de otra forma:

- Nos comentó las bondades de la moneda de plata de 12 euros...pues yo apenas tengo alguna en plan coleccionista. Reconozco que tuve un lote de algunas decenas de monedas...y lo usé para comprar paquillos, jajajajajaja. No fue mal cambio...ya que casi triplique la cantidad de plata.

- Nos comentó que se había de comprar oro...y yo vendí mi oro de inversión para comprar más plata. Ahora sigue más barato que cuando yo vendí hace meses y compré plata.

¿Por favor, señor Monster, puede indicarnos algo en lo que NO invertir? Agradeceremos todas las aportaciones que pueda realizar al respecto. 

PS.- Si el señor Votin considera que he vuelto a abusar, que me dé un tirón de orejas.


----------



## VOTIN (11 Sep 2009)

Abuelo ,usted como tiene muchos pisos vacios los puede llenar de plata,o de los minerales
que crea conveniente.Las personas normales no podemos almacenar tanto tonelaje,entre la suegra,los niños,etc .....por eso tenemos algunas monedas de oro y estampitas del BCE esperando SAN MAX MAX..............

pd
Te cambio un kilo de plata por una moneda de 8 escudos de CARLOS III


----------



## tiogilito888 (11 Sep 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Abuelo ,usted como tiene muchos pisos vacios los puede llenar de plata,o de los minerales
> que crea conveniente.Las personas normales no podemos almacenar tanto tonelaje,entre la suegra,los niños,etc .....por eso tenemos algunas monedas de oro y estampitas del BCE esperando SAN MAX MAX..............
> 
> *pd
> Te cambio un kilo de plata por una moneda de 8 escudos de CARLOS III*



Ésa es una asignatura que todavía tiene pendiente con Monster...a ver si le hace un buen precio de amigo. Intente no meter demasiada cizaña en los próximos comentarios.


----------



## hinka (11 Sep 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> b) Ha hablado mucho de "mierdamonedas" refiriéndose a las monedas de 100 pesetas del Estado Español de 1966 a 1970 y a los duros de plata del Reino de España de 1869 a 1899. Son unas monedas dignísimas de nuestro país, y que no merecen ser denostadas por alguien que no es conocedor de la numismática (especialmente los duros de plata).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tiogilito888 (11 Sep 2009)

hinka dijo:


> tiogilito888 dijo:
> 
> 
> > b) Ha hablado mucho de "mierdamonedas" refiriéndose a las monedas de 100 pesetas del Estado Español de 1966 a 1970 y a los duros de plata del Reino de España de 1869 a 1899. Son unas monedas dignísimas de nuestro país, y que no merecen ser denostadas por alguien que no es conocedor de la numismática (especialmente los duros de plata).
> ...


----------



## hinka (11 Sep 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> hinka dijo:
> 
> 
> > tiogilito888 dijo:
> ...


----------



## VOTIN (11 Sep 2009)

hinka dijo:


> tiogilito888 dijo:
> 
> 
> > hinka dijo:
> ...


----------



## tiogilito888 (11 Sep 2009)

hinka dijo:


> tiogilito888 dijo:
> 
> 
> > hinka dijo:
> ...


----------



## hinka (11 Sep 2009)

Muchas gracias. Esto es lo que realmente tiene que ser el post. MUCHAS MUCHAS GRACIAS.
Eternamente agradecido.


----------



## hinka (11 Sep 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> hinka dijo:
> 
> 
> > tiogilito888 dijo:
> ...


----------



## Germain (11 Sep 2009)

Una pregunta un poco off-topic, ¿alguien sabría o tendría por ahí alguna tabla con salarios y precios de la época de los duros de plata?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (12 Sep 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Lo primero es felicitar a Monster, ya que es de bien nacidos ser agradecidos. Y este forero me ha brindado la posibilidad de ganar mucho dinero hasta el momento. Es una auténtica pena que a él se le haya escapado el tren de la plata...porque muchos emoticones cuando la plata bajaba, pero ningún análisis convincente.
> 
> Él propugnaba que se debía comprar oro, y cómo máximo un 25% de plata...EVIDENTEMENTE NO FUE LA MEJOR OPCIÓN, COMO TODOS LOS FOREROS HAN PODIDO OBSERVAR. A Monster le queda la opción de levantar cortinas de humo, para no reconocer la realidad: Manolete, si no sabes, "pa qué" te metes. Esas reglas de alquimista de todo al oro, y como máximo una cuarta parte a la plata no se deberían realizar sin advertir al personal que no tienen más credibilidad que un vaticinio de la Bruja Lola. Como mucho, uno puede decir en lo que ha invertido él a nivel personal...pero no dar falsas e ineficaces reglas que deben cumplirse a rajatabla como si fueran dogma de fe.
> 
> ...




TioG, está usted completamente obsesionado. Francamente tiene un serio problema. No creo que sus pataletas interesen en lo mínimo a los foreros. Lo que es de lamentar es que recurra constantemente a la tergiversación. 

Entiendo perfectamente que usted aprecie más la moneda con valor numismático. Y le diré que tiene usted razón. Porque sabe lo que compra. Sin embargo debería entender que a la gran mayoría de foreros que desean invertir en metal no desean meterse en embrollos y complicaciones numismáticas. Lo que les interesa es poder comprar y vender metal de la forma más clara y transparente posible. Que la moneda tenga uno o 100 años les trae al fresco porque lo que buscan es metal y no una antigüedad (que las hay de otros tipos y muy bonitas sin duda). Desgraciadamente, por falta de mercado, esa transparencia no existe para los pakillos ni los duros ni muchas otras monedas antiguas. Es una pena. No creo que pueda contradecir eso.

Segundo. Se equivoca usted radicalmente en varias cosas. Que el ratio oro/plata estaba alto estaba claro. Nadie lo discutió. Estaba claro que debía restablecerse...o aumentar mucho más. Los americanos dicen: Never take a falling knife, y es uno de los mejores consejos que existen en trading. Aquí hay una gran diferencia entre los inversores con la cabeza fria y los que intentan dar el pelotazo. Los primeros intentan aumentar de forma constante y sistemática su capital. En una palabra intentan minimizar la volatilidad de su portfolio. Para ello limitan el riesgo. En un portfolio de oro y plata, hay que sobreponderar el que es menos volátil (el oro), y las proporciones exactas dependen del perfil inversor. Esto no lo he inventado yo. Es un teorema matemático y al que lo descubrió le dieron el premio Nobel de economía por lo que se llama hoy la teoría del portfolio moderno. En la práctica lo que significa es que se limitan las ocilaciones del capital invertido en metales. Es algo que todo inversor sofisticado conoce y aplica. Usted cada vez que repunta la plata viene a decirnos lo mucho que ha ganado, la razón que tenía,etc,etc Pero cuando baja se calla. No se da cuenta que los repuntes y bajadas no son fruto de su clarividencia pero de la mayor volatilidad. Tampoco se da cuenta que la plata, al ser más volátil hay mucha más "inercia" en el mercado físico real, y realizar las plusvalias teóricas es mucho más difícil.

Por otra parte es mucho más rentable vender plata que oro. El que consigue vender pakillos 1/2 euro más caro consigue aumentar en un 10% su beneficio. No es posible vender Krugers por 60 euros más. El mercado es más transparente. No estoy contra la plata como vendedor en absoluto. Pero me gusta que aquellos que compran, sobre todo por primera vez, no sufran variaciones enormes de su capital invertido. Por ello es mucho más recomendable empezar invirtiendo en oro. Hemos visto ejemplos de foreros que han expresado aquí su lamento por haber invertido en plata cuando esta se ha hundido o el overspot se ha derretido. No he visto ninguno quejarse de lo mismo a propósito del oro.

Usted dice que tiene más de 100 pisos por vender. ¿Le parece eso razonable con el hostión inmobiliario que tenemos? ¿Cómo se atreve a denostar a los demás y darles lecciones de finanzas estando en tal situación? Si esos 100 pisos representan menos del 10% de su capital que está diversificado, entonces retiro lo dicho. Pero si como sospecho representan su capital principal, le digo que le hubiese hecho falta hace unos años un buen consejero financiero. Claro que su soberbia seguramente no admite consejos ajenos. La volatilidad en un mercado en plena burbuja es terrible. La consecuencia de ello es que está pillado. No tiene liquidez y no tiene manera de salirse del mercado vendiendo para limitar las pérdidas. Está condenado a ver como se derrite su capital sin poder hacer nada. Una situación lamentable que seguramente explique su mala leche permanente. Si hubiese tenido un portfolio correctamente diversificado eso no hubiese ocurrido. En el fondo lo importante en esta vida no es ganar dinero sino ser feliz.

Todos estos son consejos que le pueden ser valiosos. Tome buena nota de ellos y si algún día tiene lucidez sabrá agradecérlo. Espero que también los foreros sepan apreciar estos consejos. Limiten la volatilidada, enriquezcanse sin prisa pero sin pausa, y vivan felices !!


----------



## VOTIN (12 Sep 2009)

TioG si necesitas liquidez por el tema de los pisos(esos hijos de puta de los bancos........)
mandame en privado las monedas de oro de coleccion que tienes,en mi casa que es la suya
tendran todo el mimo que necesitan,las cuidare como usted mismo las cuidaria.
Saludos
PD
Ya les voy preparando la cama
¿para que terminen en manos amarillas,no es mejor que se queden comigo?


----------



## segundaresidencia (12 Sep 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> TioG si necesitas liquidez por el tema de los pisos(esos hijos de puta de los bancos........)
> mandame en privado las monedas de oro de coleccion que tienes,en mi casa que es la suya
> tendran todo el mimo que necesitan,las cuidare como usted mismo las cuidaria.
> Saludos
> ...



te has movido ya para los 8 escudos de carlosIII???
un saludo


----------



## VOTIN (12 Sep 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> te has movido ya para los 8 escudos de carlosIII???
> un saludo



No se,me ofrecen por 900 y tal,pero me parece mucho.............


----------



## tiogilito888 (12 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> TioG, está usted completamente obsesionado. Francamente tiene un serio problema. No creo que sus pataletas interesen en lo mínimo a los foreros. Lo que es de lamentar es que recurra constantemente a la tergiversación.
> 
> Entiendo perfectamente que usted aprecie más la moneda con valor numismático. Y le diré que tiene usted razón. Porque sabe lo que compra. Sin embargo debería entender que a la gran mayoría de foreros que desean invertir en metal no desean meterse en embrollos y complicaciones numismáticas. Lo que les interesa es poder comprar y vender metal de la forma más clara y transparente posible. Que la moneda tenga uno o 100 años les trae al fresco porque lo que buscan es metal y no una antigüedad (que las hay de otros tipos y muy bonitas sin duda). Desgraciadamente, por falta de mercado, esa transparencia no existe para los pakillos ni los duros ni muchas otras monedas antiguas. Es una pena. No creo que pueda contradecir eso.
> 
> ...



Sr. Monster...de entrada el resto de los foreros y yo le agradecemos la mesura.

Mire, ¿quién le dijo a vd. que tengo pérdidas en los inmuebles? Usted mismo se monta la película.

En lo de dar consejos, quizá debiera adoptarlo para usted. Resulta que dice a los foreros, como si fuera dogma de fe, que deben sobreponderar la compra de oro a la de plata, cuando importantísimos analistas serios como Jim Rogers o Marc Faber recomendaban justo lo contrario...y como yo pensaba exactamente igual que ellos, por eso abrí el hilo.

Si ha salido el tema a colación de los patrimonios es para levantar el velo de las realidades de cada uno. Si escribo que Monsterspeculator no tiene casa de propiedad disponible es para que la gente sepa con quién "se juega los cuartos". Y digo yo que es mejor tener muchos pisos a no tener ninguno. 

Hace demagogia barata con lo de estar pillado...mire si así fuera, lo prefiero a ser un pobre diablo que necesariamente se ha de ganar la vida vendiendo monedas como es su caso. Vender monedas es un trabajo dignísimo, pero vamos que tampoco es la panacea, ni tampoco faculta para intentar dar lecciones financieras a los demás. Ya comenté que no estaban todos los pisos en venta, sino que algunos están en régimen de alquiler y sobre otros se desarrollará un proyecto hostelero.

Hay mucho personaje que va de analista a "toro pasao". Cuando los acontecimientos han ocurrido es muy fácil comentar las cosas...pero antes de que pasen no lo es tanto. Lo meritorio de los comentarios es hacerlo antes de que sucedan, y si uno se moja. Considero que si usted hubiera hecho un análisis serio y hubiera llegado a la conclusión de que la plata iba a tener mejor recorrido que el oro, muchos de los foreros hubieran hecho una mejor inversión...en vez de comprar el metal precioso que hasta el momento peores resultados ha obtenido.

Lo que manifiesta de la volatilidad, y las reglas de inversión...pues mire, con todos los respetos guarde esos consejos para los abuelitos...a mí no me mariconee. Yo intento aprovechar momentos favorables del mercado para invertir, y cuando comenté que la plata estaba barata es que estaba barata de verdad...¿TANTO LE CUESTA COMPRENDERLO?

Evidentemente la plata es más volatil que el oro...y en este foro los que seamos un poquito inteligentes nos hemos de aprovechar de ello. Si es que se dirige a nosotros como si nos fuera a vender fondos de inversión de Citibank...Coño, que también leemos y sabemos a qué jugamos. Personalmente yo no necesito los consejos ñoños y cobardicas que ofrecía, cuando mi pronóstico coincidía con el de algunos de los mejores analistas del mundo en materias primas.

Hay cosas evidentísimas. La plata estaba mucho más barata...si es que llegó a bajar de 9 dólares la onza troy. A estos precios, tenía mucho más potencial y mucho menos riesgo que el oro; los hechos lo han corroborado.

Otro tema evidentísimo es que el oro estaba con el ratio 1 a 1 con el platino. Eso era una barbaridad...y el mercado ya lo ha corregido a 1/0,76. Yo anuncié públicamente en varios hilos que esa situación era una oportunidad y que no duraría por mucho tiempo. Los que tenemos algunos conocimientos de la materia deberíamos dar pistas para guiar en la medida de las posibilidades al resto de los foreros más profanos...al menos así lo veo yo.

Monsterspeculator dice que es lo mismo una moneda de un año que una moneda de cien años. Supongo que usted no tiene ni idea de lo que está diciendo...y confío en que los lectores no se lo tengan en cuenta. Quizá usted no sea tan malo, sino que es un pobre ignorante en materia de valorar los objetos históricos...y esto se lo digo de verdad. 

¿Cómo puede decir que da lo mismo adquirir una moneda del siglo XIX que una del siglo XXI (110 años de diferencia)? Cuando usted denostaba los duros de plata españoles mediante los Hermanos Platapillaos [sus intervenciones más inteligentes y divertidas, desde mi punto de vista, las ha realizado con estos personajes], yo los iba acumulando. Los duros de plata españoles son unas monedas realmente bonitas de 25 gramos de plata con ley 0.900.

Sinceramente creo que usted a brindado bastantes malos consejos a los foreros: mientras que hablaba bondades de las monedas de 12 euros actuales...y tan sólo tienen 18 gramos de plata 0.925, YO RECOMENDABA NO COMPRARLAS. LA PLATA HA SUBIDO MÁS DE UN 60% DESDE EL COMIENZO DEL HILO...Y QUIEN ADQUIRIÓ ESTAS MONEDAS NO HA GANADO ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA. 

Mientras usted hablaba de los "duros con más mierda que plata", yo me cargué de moneda histórica española del siglo XIX por unos precios reventados...¿Acaso no es infinitamente mejor comprar un duro de plata de 1879 EM-M por menos de 8 euros que no una moneda de 12 euros en el BdE?.

Analicemos: el duro de plata, moneda histórica con 130 años, 22`5 gramos de plata pura y una tirada de 1.634.000 piezas. Opción de Tiogilito.

Moneda de 12 euros, moneda nueva de este año sin valor numismático ni histórico, 16`65 gramos de plata pura y una tirada de 2.000.000 de piezas. Piezas defendidas por Monsterspeculator y denostadas por Tiogilito.

Considero que si usted no tiene conocimientos numismáticos y se dedica de forma profesional a la venta de monedas, está mutilando una parte del conocimiento que quizá se hubiera de brindar a los foreros...y que ellos decidan. Uno no puede decir que es igual la antigüedad de la moneda, piense que un panda de plata de 10 yuanes varía muchísimo de precio en función de su año de acuñación...puede valer 20 euros o puede valer 600 euros, y eso que son monedas recientes.

EDITO: Muchos de los duros de plata ya han sido fundidos, escondidos por causa de la guerra o utilizados para hacer joyas, luego de la tirada inicial no debe quedar probablemente ni el 40-50 % en el mejor de los casos.


----------



## segundaresidencia (12 Sep 2009)

que vaya por delante que no es por chupapollismo.
yo con lo que me quede flipado es cuando empeze a leer al tiogilito, dijo que la inversion en compañias mineras de plata era una buena inversion, y yo para ser honestos pensé, "este es un iluminado que no sabe lo que se dice", opinion que desaparecio a los 10 post siguientes suyos ,porque vi que evidentemente sabe lo que dice y habla, pero al poco tiempo lei en expansion una noticia que decia que las principales empresas de extraccion de plata habian duplicado su valor en bolsa :en muy poco tiempo (no recuerdo el tiempo), me quedé asombrado y desde entonces procuro leer con mucha atencion todo lo que escribe.
una cosa tiogilito, tu comentaste que dejaste de comprar oro cuando llegó a los 16.000 leuros ¿consideras caro mas alla de ese precio??¿burbuja??
un saludo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (12 Sep 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Sr. Monster...de entrada el resto de los foreros y yo le agradecemos la mesura.



La que usted no tiene. ¿Por qué será?



tiogilito888 dijo:


> Mire, ¿quién le dijo a vd. que tengo pérdidas en los inmuebles? Usted mismo se monta la película.



Si tiene realmente 100 pisos en propriedad`para vender va a tener pérdidas seguro pues es imposible deshacerse de ellos antes de que la bajada de un 60% (al menos) se consume. Aparte que como son mierdapisos habrá tenido que meter pasta en ellos, etc,etc,etc




tiogilito888 dijo:


> En lo de dar consejos, quizá debiera adoptarlo para usted. Resulta que dice a los foreros, como si fuera dogma de fe, que deben sobreponderar la compra de oro a la de plata, cuando importantísimos analistas serios como Jim Rogers o Marc Faber recomendaban justo lo contrario...y como yo pensaba exactamente igual que ellos, por eso abrí el hilo.



Mentira. Lo que he dicho es que depende del perfil de riesgo de cada cual. El que sea kamikaze como usted que se cargue 100% de plata (o se compre 100 pisos...)



tiogilito888 dijo:


> Si ha salido el tema a colación de los patrimonios es para levantar el velo de las realidades de cada uno. Si escribo que Monsterspeculator no tiene casa de propiedad disponible es para que la gente sepa con quién "se juega los cuartos". Y digo yo que es mejor tener muchos pisos a no tener ninguno.



El tema patrimonial lo ha sacado usted a colación. Esencialmente porque es alguien intelectualmente frustrado y quiere darse a valer de alguna manera. Es muy triste que sólo tenga esa. Me parece grotesco y pueril sacar a relucir el patrimonio en un foro público como este. Yo, por supuesto, no tengo porque darle la más mínima explicación, pero eso que dice que no tengo casa en propiedad es falso y es un invento estúpido suyo. Como ya le he dicho no especulo con la vivienda, ahora si, en la que vivo es mil veces mejor que la suya (en el barrio donde usted vive no hay casas como la mia  ). 




tiogilito888 dijo:


> Hace demagogia barata con lo de estar pillado...mire si así fuera, lo prefiero a ser un pobre diablo que necesariamente se ha de ganar la vida vendiendo monedas como es su caso.



No es mi caso. 

Lo de "pobre diablo" ahorreselo o aplíqueselo a usted mismo que es el que vende monedas con 100 pisos en propriedad....(raro,raro,...)



tiogilito888 dijo:


> Vender monedas es un trabajo dignísimo, pero vamos que tampoco es la panacea, ni tampoco faculta para intentar dar lecciones financieras a los demás.



Premisas falsas abocan a conclusiones falsas. Voy a acabar pensando que no es usted nada inteligente. Ya debería haberse percatado que trata con alguien de más categoría que un "vendemonedas".




tiogilito888 dijo:


> Ya comenté que no estaban todos los pisos en venta, sino que algunos están en régimen de alquiler y sobre otros se desarrollará un proyecto hostelero.



Si...tiene un buen "pastel"...que le vaya bien...





tiogilito888 dijo:


> Hay mucho personaje que va de analista a "toro pasao". Cuando los acontecimientos han ocurrido es muy fácil comentar las cosas...pero antes de que pasen no lo es tanto. Lo meritorio de los comentarios es hacerlo antes de que sucedan, y si uno se moja. Considero que si usted hubiera hecho un análisis serio y hubiera llegado a la conclusión de que la plata iba a tener mejor recorrido que el oro, muchos de los foreros hubieran hecho una mejor inversión...en vez de comprar el metal precioso que hasta el momento peores resultados ha obtenido.



Se lo dice usted todo...Usted sólo sabe pavonear en los repuntes de la plata. A toro pasado...Me sorprendió que volviese el otro día. Y pienso que leyó como me felicitaban los foreros cuando dije que en el corto plazo el EUR/USD iba a sobrepasar los 1,46 y acerté. Lo suyo, amigo, son celos. Cosa mala.

El forero que ha querido comprar sólo plata lo ha hecho sabiendo que tenía un fuerte riesgo. Hay muchos que siguen perdiendo. Por ejemplo aquellos que le hicieron caso y le compraron eagles a 16 euros. Hoy están a 13,95. ¿Qué tiene que decirles a ellos? 




tiogilito888 dijo:


> Lo que manifiesta de la volatilidad, y las reglas de inversión...pues mire, con todos los respetos guarde esos consejos para los abuelitos...a mí no me mariconee. Yo intento aprovechar momentos favorables del mercado para invertir, y cuando comenté que la plata estaba barata es que estaba barata de verdad...¿TANTO LE CUESTA COMPRENDERLO?



El potencial de subida era importante. Pero el de bajada aún más y sigue siéndolo. ¿Tanto le cuesta comprenderlo?



tiogilito888 dijo:


> Evidentemente la plata es más volatil que el oro...y en este foro los que seamos un poquito inteligentes nos hemos de aprovechar de ello.



Esta frase es para enmarcarla. Sólo los ignorantes piensan que se pueden aprovechar de la volatilidad. La volatilidad afecta negativamente al que invierte (salvo el que sabe jugar con opciones para aprovecharse de ella). El tema es bastante sutil y no creo que esté preparado para entenderlo porque de probabilidades parece saber muy poquito.



tiogilito888 dijo:


> Si es que se dirige a nosotros como si nos fuera a vender fondos de inversión de Citibank...Coño, que también leemos y sabemos a qué jugamos. Personalmente yo no necesito los consejos ñoños y cobardicas que ofrecía, cuando mi pronóstico coincidía con el de algunos de los mejores analistas del mundo en materias primas.



¿Pero usted está bobo? ¿Realmente cree que Jim Rogers va cargado 100% en plata? Jim Rogers está haciendo precisamente lo que he expuesto. Conoce perfectamente la teoría del portfolio y como mucho estará basculando la posición oro-plata si piensa que hay que sobreponderar uno u otro. Pero no es un kamikaze. Puede estar seguro que tiene más capital en oro que en plata. Le voy a dar la razón para que no muera ignorante. En todos los Hedge Funds que se respeten, tienen un departamento de control de riesgo (y sin duda en el de Rogers). Si no lo tienen, por ley, el apalancamiento es mucho menor (y por eso todos lo tienen). El control de riesgo es un control esencialmente del VAR (Value At Risk, vease la wiki si quiere saber que es) que está limitado por ley. Un portfolio DEBE tener una volatilidad baja para tener el VAR admisible por el departamento de control de riesgo.





tiogilito888 dijo:


> Hay cosas evidentísimas. La plata estaba mucho más barata...si es que llegó a bajar de 9 dólares la onza troy. A estos precios, tenía mucho más potencial y mucho menos riesgo que el oro; los hechos lo han corroborado.



Eso no sólo no es evidente. Es además falso. No es porque algo se observe 99 veces 100 que es cierto. Si juego a la martingala a la ruleta, según usted, es evidentísimo que voy a ganar (en general 99,99% de posibilidades). Pera al final perderé todo lo ganado. 




tiogilito888 dijo:


> Otro tema evidentísimo es que el oro estaba con el ratio 1 a 1 con el platino. Eso era una barbaridad...y el mercado ya lo ha corregido a 1/0,76. Yo anuncié públicamente en varios hilos que esa situación era una oportunidad y que no duraría por mucho tiempo. Los que tenemos algunos conocimientos de la materia deberíamos dar pistas para guiar en la medida de las posibilidades al resto de los foreros más profanos...al menos así lo veo yo.



Mismo comentario que el anterior. Le gusta coger los cuchillos que caen. Se quedará sin dedos.





tiogilito888 dijo:


> Monsterspeculator dice que es lo mismo una moneda de un año que una moneda de cien años.




Usted no sabe leer. Le desafio a que ponga la cita.




tiogilito888 dijo:


> Supongo que usted no tiene ni idea de lo que está diciendo...



Ni usted de lo que lee...



tiogilito888 dijo:


> y confío en que los lectores no se lo tengan en cuenta.



y a usted que no sabe leer.




tiogilito888 dijo:


> Quizá usted no sea tan malo, sino que es un pobre ignorante en materia de valorar los objetos históricos...y esto se lo digo de verdad.



No tengo ningún interés en "valorar objetos históricos", pero no es por ignorancia...es porque no me interesa. Lo único que me interesa es saber que si quiero metal, compro metal, y no pago valor de antigüedad. La mayoría de foreros piensa lo mismo.




tiogilito888 dijo:


> ¿Cómo puede decir que da lo mismo adquirir una moneda del siglo XIX que una del siglo XXI (110 años de diferencia)?



Nadie ha dicho eso. Pero si lo que quiero comprar es metal mejor me aseguro que pago metal y nada más.




tiogilito888 dijo:


> Cuando usted denostaba los duros de plata españoles mediante los Hermanos Platapillaos [sus intervenciones más inteligentes y divertidas, desde mi punto de vista, las ha realizado con estos personajes], yo los iba acumulando. Los duros de plata españoles son unas monedas realmente bonitas de 25 gramos de plata con ley 0.900.



¿Entonces los que vendía en ese momento eran los más mierdas? (según se le escapó en algún post...)




tiogilito888 dijo:


> Sinceramente creo que usted a brindado bastantes malos consejos a los foreros: mientras que hablaba bondades de las monedas de 12 euros actuales...y tan sólo tienen 18 gramos de plata 0.925, YO RECOMENDABA NO COMPRARLAS. LA PLATA HA SUBIDO MÁS DE UN 60% DESDE EL COMIENZO DEL HILO...Y QUIEN ADQUIRIÓ ESTAS MONEDAS NO HA GANADO ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA.



Ni ha perdido nada. No pueden decir lo mismo los que le compraron Eagles a 16 euros. ¿no?



tiogilito888 dijo:


> Mientras usted hablaba de los "duros con más mierda que plata", yo me cargué de moneda histórica española del siglo XIX por unos precios reventados...¿Acaso no es infinitamente mejor comprar un duro de plata de 1879 EM-M por menos de 8 euros que no una moneda de 12 euros en el BdE?.



Cuando lo venda ya me lo dirá...



tiogilito888 dijo:


> Analicemos: el duro de plata, moneda histórica con 130 años, 22`5 gramos de plata pura y una tirada de 1.634.000 piezas. Opción de Tiogilito.



Jamás he denostado los duros de plata. Esto son inventos suyos. Tienen ley 900 no son como los pakillos.



tiogilito888 dijo:


> Moneda de 12 euros, moneda nueva de este año sin valor numismático ni histórico, 16`65 gramos de plata pura y una tirada de 2.000.000 de piezas. Piezas defendidas por Monsterspeculator y denostadas por Tiogilito.



En lo único que he defendido las monedas de 12 euros es que brindan una liquidez que otras no tienen, luego son buenas para diversificar. Y en plan de tener billetes (para tener liquidez), mejor es tener monedas de 12 euros. Lo sigo manteniendo. 

Debería saber que todo no es blanco o negro. Hay que saber diversificar y flexibilizar las inversiones...sobre todo con los tiempos que corren.




tiogilito888 dijo:


> Considero que si usted no tiene conocimientos numismáticos y se dedica de forma profesional a la venta de monedas,



Premisa falsa. El único vendemonedas es usted que no tiene ni oficio ni beneficio salvo el de pasapisero y pasamonedas.




tiogilito888 dijo:


> está mutilando una parte del conocimiento que quizá se hubiera de brindar a los foreros...y que ellos decidan.



En general los foreros quieren comprar metal. Yo me aseguro que compran metal y no pagan valor numismático. El que quiere otra cosa es libre de ponerse en las manos de los numismáticos...que sin duda le brindarán muchos "conocimientos" numismáticos para endilgársela. No nos engañemos. Que conocemos el gremio...



tiogilito888 dijo:


> Uno no puede decir que es igual la antigüedad de la moneda, piense que un panda de plata de 10 yuanes varía muchísimo de precio en función de su año de acuñación...puede valer 20 euros o puede valer 600 euros, y eso que son monedas recientes.



Usted es profundament incoherente. Admite que la gente compra metales preciosos para protegerse financieramente. ¿Por qué coño iban a querer gastarse dinero en valor numismático? Está usted fuera de onda.




tiogilito888 dijo:


> EDITO: Muchos de los duros de plata ya han sido fundidos, escondidos por causa de la guerra o utilizados para hacer joyas, luego de la tirada inicial no debe quedar probablemente ni el 40-50 % en el mejor de los casos.



Venga, diganos, ¿a cuanto los compra ahora? Es que hace un par de días, a pesar de la subida de la plata, compré un lote baratito, baratito, y igual se lo endilgo...

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡

No tergiverse tanto que acaba siendo esperpéntico. 

Ejemplo: No he escrito que sea lo mismo comprar una moneda de 1 año que de cien. Lo que he escrito (si sabe leer) es que al que quiere comprar metal para tener un seguro se la sopla el valor numismático, e incluso huye de él pues el mercado está a todas luces manipulado y no es transparente. Si lo fuese, entonces por supuesto preferiría moneda antigua.

Cuando se recomienda sobreponderar plata, no significa cargarse al 100% de plata. El que quiera hacerlo que asuma riesgos. Mire, la cosa está clara, El que compró plata en los últimos máximos entorno a $20-21 está perdiendo aún un pastón (suponiendo que comprase al spot y tal y cual...), en cambio el que compró oro en los últimos máximos entorno a $1000 ahora mismo no pierde nada. Esa es la diferencia. Los hostiones de la plata son mucho peores que los del oro. También las subidas. A usted le van los pelotazos y por eso sólo piensa en las subidas. Otros somos prudentes y cuando invertimos pensamos en las bajadas. También pensamos en la liquidez. Por eso mismo jamás especulé ni especularé con ladrillo. Las inversiones que tengo puedo deshacerlas en una semana y reinvertirlo en lo que quiera. Usted no. En estos tiempos de incertidumbre lo importante es la flexibilidad. Cualquier otra cosa es de temerarios. Puede jurar que no pierde pasta con sus inversiones inmobiliarias, pero no le creo. La bajada del inmobiliario va a ser de por lo menos un 60% y es imposible que se pueda deshacer de lo que tiene (a un precio mayor que ese) antes de que la bajada se consuma. Entiendo que debe estar muy jodido viendo lo que se avecina y que no puede hacer nada. Lo siento por usted. Es usted de las personas cuya soberbia pierden, y no me parece particularmente iluminado ni instruido para que se dé esas ínfulas. No tengo duda que en el momento de la burbuja inmobiliaria pudo ganar capital. El error que ha hecho es atribuirlo a su "saber negociante". Lease el libro de Taleb "Fooled by randomness" y aprenderá hasta que punto está equivocado.


----------



## tiogilito888 (12 Sep 2009)

Señor Monster, ha quedado meridianamente claro que usted nunca especuló con el ladrillo: si ni tan siquiera tiene piso de propiedad con pleno dominio y disponibilidad.

No se preocupe, que en el futuro lo podrá adquirir. Siga invirtiendo en metales...y ojalá nos haga más caso y pueda maximizar sus inversiones.

Un saludo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (12 Sep 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Señor Monster, ha quedado meridianamente claro que usted nunca especuló con el ladrillo: si ni tan siquiera tiene piso de propiedad con pleno dominio y disponibilidad.
> 
> No se preocupe, que en el futuro lo podrá adquirir. Siga invirtiendo en metales...y ojalá nos haga más caso y pueda maximizar sus inversiones.
> 
> Un saludo.



Profundo...como de costumbre...

Que jamás he especulado con el ladrillo ya se lo he dicho. ¿No sabe usted leer? Aunque si que podría visto las subidas de los últimos años...

Otra cosa es que no tenga pisos y casas en propriedad. Eso es un puro invento suyo. Es usted un fantástico. Pero si le hace feliz pensarlo...¿Qué quiere que le diga? Sepa que unos cuantos foreros nos estamos descojonando. Cualquier día nos montamos a su salud una barbacoa en mi jardín. ¿Podría usted hacerla? ¿De qué le sirven sus 100 pisos? (de los cuales empiezo a tener serias dudas...¿Seguro que tiene uno sólo en propriedad? Porque usted muy constructor no parece...Tiene perfil de comercial a comisión...)

Es una pena que tenga que recurrir a la calumnia y al invento. Se nota que tiene "argumentos solidos". 

Por supuesto lo único que busca es provocar y se debe pensar que me importa algo. Sepa que es todo un honor no especular con lo que considero bienes básicos. 

PD: Otro consejo: En sus anuncios se le nota la esquizofrenia. Seguro que sus problemas para vender empiezan por allí. Empiezo a pensar que su situación es mucho peor. Usted es un mero vendepisos, comercial a comisión, y anda jodidísimo porque ultimamente no recauda un duro y se ha reciclado en vendemonedas. Pero en este tema también hace falta tener la cabeza sobre los hombros.


----------



## elias2 (12 Sep 2009)

Germain dijo:


> Una pregunta un poco off-topic, ¿alguien sabría o tendría por ahí alguna tabla con salarios y precios de la época de los duros de plata?



He encontrado un estudio sobre el tema que posteare la semana que viene......paciencia.


----------



## Usuario eliminado (12 Sep 2009)

A Monsters y Tiogilio:

Me encanta leerles, no puedo aportar nada, pero los dos me han ayudado a sentir curiosidad por este mundillo. 

El otro día en Benicarlo tuve el primer contacto con vendemonedas y me lo pase fenomenal viendo a los vendedores y a los compradores y preguntadoles a los últimos que es lo que iban buscando. Gracias a los dos y por favor, firmen la paz y sigan con sus valiosas aportaciones en este hilo.

Pd. Tampoco la firmen al 100% que vidilla al hilo le dan


----------



## Depeche (12 Sep 2009)

Sobre lo de invertir en empresas mineras,yo hice caso hace unos meses y compré unas acciones de una empresa llamada Hecla Mining Co.(HL),compré a 1,95 dolares y ahora estan por encima de 4 dolales,mi inversión de momento se ha revalorizado más de un 120% en 5 meses, y creo que aún puede subir bastante más.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (12 Sep 2009)

Robin Madoff dijo:


> A Monsters y Tiogilio:
> 
> Me encanta leerles, no puedo aportar nada, pero los dos me han ayudado a sentir curiosidad por este mundillo.
> 
> ...



Se le agradece el interés. 

Por mi parte no hay ninguna guerra. Molestan las calumnias e insultos gratuitos de TioG que no vienen a cuento ni aportan nada. Por otra parte creo haber explicado muy claramente que hay diferentes estrategias de inversión, cual es la mia, y porque la considero mejor. Ese es el interés de la discusión. Lo difícil no es ganar dinero. Lo realmente difícil es hacerlo sin correr riesgos. Creo que el que lea atentamente lo entenderá y podrá sacar mucho provecho de ello.

Hay mil maneras de dar grandes pelotazos. Cuando alguna de las aseguradoras y los bancos americanos estaban contra las cuerdas se podia pensar que estaban baratísimos. Si te metes en ese momento pueden pasar dos cosas: Que tengas beneficios o perdidas enormes. Al que le guste la lotería que haga cosas así. Es un hecho demostrable que muy pocos sobreviven, y si continuan haciéndolo al final ninguno. Pero para entenderlo hay que entender de probabilidades, o tener una enorme experiencia.

Creo que los que piensan que jugando a la martingala en la ruleta se gana siguen siendo mayoría...La intuición no está de nuestro lado amigos.


----------



## VOTIN (12 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Se le agradece el interés.
> 
> Por mi parte no hay ninguna guerra. Molestan las calumnias e insultos gratuitos de TioG que no vienen a cuento ni aportan nada. Por otra parte creo haber explicado muy claramente que hay diferentes estrategias de inversión, cual es la mia, y porque la considero mejor. Ese es el interés de la discusión. Lo difícil no es ganar dinero. Lo realmente difícil es hacerlo sin correr riesgos. Creo que el que lea atentamente lo entenderá y podrá sacar mucho provecho de ello.
> 
> ...



A Tiog le gusta las inversiones de bajo valor y alta rentabilidad ¿por que?
es un problema psicologico de utilidad del dinero,el problema surge en epocas
de inestabilidad o de crisis en que esas INVERSIONES se las comen con patatas durante los ciclos bajistas..........
Ahora estamos en bajista (durara al menos una decada) y terminara con agujeros en los zapatos antes de vender las casas o la plata.....


A Monti le gustan las inversiones de bajo porcentaje de beneficio pero mas
seguridad y agilidad en la realizacion(con una moneda de oro en la venta ,en terminos BRUTOS, se gana mas que con 50 de plata,osease maximo beneficio con minimo trabajo)

Seguramente ganara Monti ,ES MEJOR POCO Y BUENO QUE MUCHO Y BARATO

PD
El ultimo anuncio de venta de pisos(en la playa)
*PISO DE 1 HABIT 95.000 .EUR
PISO DE 2HABIT 120.000..EUR
20% DTO--!!NO COMPRE SIN ANTES HABLAR CON NOSOTROS!!!* en tamaño gigante

Precios ya en 1º linea el año pasado 180.000 ahora 130.000....
*Y LO QUE TE RONDARE MORENA,MORENA.....*


----------



## tiogilito888 (12 Sep 2009)

Al sr. Monster:

Le noto muy alterado...sin duda le escuece el tema de no tener casa de propiedad en pleno dominio.

Mire...hace unas semanas le dí la oportunidad de conocer mi patrimonio si aceptaba una apuesta...luego no hace falta que haga conjeturas con mi situación. Si lo desea, le brindo la oportunidad de retomar la apuesta. Ánimo, campeón, échele cojones...y a lo mejor gana un piso de propiedad. Lo único que le pido es que no recule ni mariconee, o acepta o no acepta, pero no nos haga perder el tiempo.

MONSTER TE LO PONGO MUY FÁCIL: O TIENES COJONES O NO TIENES COJONES. SI CREES QUE VAS A GANAR, APUESTA, COÑO...que así se divertirán los foreros, jajajajaja. Me río, pero va en serio todo lo que digo.

Al sr. Votin:

Mire, siempre he tenido presente la importancia de la voz de la experiencia y que la veteranía es un grado. Usted es una persona de más edad que yo, y como tal, leo gustoso su comentario, aunque discrepo en el fondo.

Me habla de apostar por Monster...pues me parece bien, usted está en una edad en que ha de ser previsor. Deje las inversiones más arriesgadas para quien tenga hambre de triunfo; sea más conservador ya que ha de proveer su casa de comida hasta para su suegra de usted.

Respecto a mis monedas...no se preocupe, hombre, que no necesito 10 años para venderlas. Mire, le confesaré que si llevo mis duros a vender a las convenciones internacionales de Berlín o Verona, los puedo vender con un beneficio del 50-60% respecto a mi precio de compra. Que los españoles seamos unos paletos en materia numismática, no quiere decir que todos los europeos lo sean. Fíjese que aquí no entiende de numismática ni mucha de la gente que se gana las habichuelas vendiendo monedas.

Respecto a mis pisos: no sufra, que tener pisos en Barcelona no es tan mal tema. Es la ciudad más cara de España, y siempre ha habido una gran demanda real tanto de ventas como de alquileres. Usted habla de pisos en la playa...pero no son las playas de la Villa Olímpica de Barcelona (se puede tomar el metro, que te deja en las varias playas que existen), sino playas de provincias en las que apenas hay demanda real sino no es para segunda residencia a precio de chollo. Y por cierto, en Barcelona ya comienza a haber mucho más movimiento en el tema inmobiliario.


----------



## carloszorro (12 Sep 2009)

que riesgo hombres?
aquí el riesgo más grande es quedarse sin gastar los tochos de papel 

con respecto a los 100 pisos en barcelona, tigilito, si de verdad admiras a jim rogers, lo mejor es que los vendas y con los plusvalías compres media comunidad autónoma (a elegir) en rústico 

un saludo a los dos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (12 Sep 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Al sr. Monster:
> 
> Le noto muy alterado...sin duda le escuece el tema de no tener casa de propiedad en pleno dominio.
> 
> ...




Al único que veo aquí alterado y faltón (como de costumbre) es a usted. Le jode mucho no conocer mi patrimonio. Pues se va a quedar con las ganas por mucho que provoque. Hay que ser débil mental para ir posteando y publicitando en un foro público su patrimonio, sobre todo si es importante. Con la información que ha dado no hay ningún problema para que una banda de kosovares le localice completamente. Seguro que le hacen una visita de cortesía.

Y no le quepa la mínima duda. A mi su patrimonio me importa una mierda. Lo que me interesa únicamente es su mentalidad financiera troglodita, típica de palillero inversor español. Estudiar especímenes como usted es muy útil. Como dicen Votin (que razón tiene esta vez!), le quedan 10 años de penitencia. Ojalá pudiese aplicar la receta que le da Carlos y vender sus pisos. El gran problema, ya lo sabe, es que no hay mercado. Los descuentos de máximos del 37% que ofrece son insuficientes para vender como ya lleva tiempo comprobando. Nada pues. A vender monedas para subsistir, que los IBIs, reparaciones, y comunidades hay que pagarlos...


----------



## tiogilito888 (12 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Al único que veo aquí alterado y faltón (como de costumbre) es a usted. Le jode mucho no conocer mi patrimonio. Pues se va a quedar con las ganas por mucho que provoque. Hay que ser débil mental para ir posteando y publicitando en un foro público su patrimonio, sobre todo si es importante. Con la información que ha dado no hay ningún problema para que una banda de kosovares le localice completamente. Seguro que le hacen una visita de cortesía.
> 
> Y no le quepa la mínima duda. A mi su patrimonio me importa una mierda. Lo que me interesa únicamente es su mentalidad financiera troglodita, típica de palillero inversor español. Estudiar especímenes como usted es muy útil. Como dicen Votin (que razón tiene esta vez!), le quedan 10 años de penitencia. Ojalá pudiese aplicar la receta que le da Carlos y vender sus pisos. El gran problema, ya lo sabe, es que no hay mercado. Los descuentos de máximos del 37% que ofrece son insuficientes para vender como ya lleva tiempo comprobando. Nada pues. A vender monedas para subsistir, que los IBIs, reparaciones, y comunidades hay que pagarlos...



Resumen: 

No tengo cojones. En su dia bromeé con quedarme un piso suyo...pero reconozco que en la vida, para ser un chulo hay que tener dinero y cojones, y no es mi caso. No quiero apostar...pese a que reconozco que me brindaba una gran ventaja.

Gracias, pero no acepto su apuesta.

Firmado: Monsterspeculator.

PS.- Y no se meta tanto conmigo, sr. Tiogilito, piense que yo tengo que hablar bien del oro para poder vender krugerrands y comer...y que yo no tengo ni tan siquiera un piso.


----------



## carloszorro (12 Sep 2009)

Creo que hemos cerrado una especie de hueco, latigazo a la baja en verano del 2008

queda muy poca gente enganchada (entre 17 y 21 dólares) y mi opinión es que esto tiene vía libre hasta los $21


----------



## VOTIN (12 Sep 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Al sr. Monster:
> 
> Le noto muy alterado...sin duda le escuece el tema de no tener casa de propiedad en pleno dominio.
> 
> ...



Abuelo,yo todavia ando dando biberones....................¿y usted?
No hace FALTA irse tan lejos,descuente los gastos de irse a ALEMANIA a esos
duros ,para venderlos ,y me los quedo yo.
¿No es mal tema los pisos?por favor abuelo bajese de la burra,que la guerra de cuba ya paso...........
gastos de comunidad,ibi,IMPOSICION EN EL IRPF,ETC .......ES UN GASTO ENORME,y si esta apalancado ni jesucristo LE CAMBIARIA ESA CRUZ.

¿¿¿Lo ve??se lo dije ,,naves industriales,naves industriales.................


----------



## Monsterspeculator (12 Sep 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Resumen:
> 
> No tengo cojones. En su dia bromeé con quedarme un piso suyo...pero reconozco que en la vida, para ser un chulo hay que tener dinero y cojones, y no es mi caso. No quiero apostar...pese a que reconozco que me brindaba una gran ventaja.
> 
> ...



Resumen:

Soy un frustrado intelectual y me dan por el culo en los foros. Mi bestia negra es Monster, que me deja intelectualmente a la altura del palillero que soy y que me ha explicado porque estoy pillado con 100 mierdapisos que no consigo kolokar. Soy un eunuco y tengo que demostrar que tengo cojones apostando. Me muero de ganas por saber cual es el patrimonio de Monster. Hace varios días que no duermo porque me sospecho que el cabronazo tiene chalet individual con jardín y piscina, y se montan fiestas con otros foreros a mi salud, y yo pillado en mi mierda piso y con 100 mierdapisos más por kolokar. Mi unico entretenimiento es conectarme a los foros a despotricar. Aunque no sé nada de finanzas, ni de teoría de juegos, ni de probabilidades, ni ná de ná lo compenso echándole cohones con estilo palillero (aunque no tenga...razón de más para presumir de ellos...). No me juego lingotes de oro con Monster que se los queda. Tenía la esperanza que se llevase uno de los mierdapisos que tengo con bicho.


Firmado: TioGilipeto.


PD: Y no se meta tanto conmigo, Sr. Monster, que tengo que kolokar los mierdapisos y la mierdaplata o me la tendré que llevar a Alemania a ver si timo a algún teutón. Que por aquí, gracias a usted cabronazo, ya me conocen. Qué no me llega para pagar el IBI y me embargan !!!!!!


----------



## VOTIN (12 Sep 2009)

Pobre Abuelo..................
En 2011 la recuperacion economica sera un hecho en USA,INGLATERRA,ALEMANIA.ETC
ello conllevara un incremento del petroleo a 130 el barril,la inflacion se disparara,trichet
se mosqueara y pondra el EURIBOR al 6%,LAS HIPOTECAS ESTARAN COMO EL AÑO PASADO
,nadie comprara pisos...............seguiran bajando.
España estara hundida EN LA DEPRESION ECONOMICA (eso si,seguiran votando a zp)
y tardaremos 3 años o mas en salir..........
El Oro bajara y la plata no la querran nada mas que para hacer peliculas del HOMBRE LOBO

Pobre Monti
No tiene dinero ni para comprar un triste escaner para poder vender su mercancia.......................
me recuerda a la niña pobre que vendia las cerillas en la puerta de las iglesias(.....que frio pasaba la pobrecilla)
Debe estar sin recursos,divorciado,despojado de su hogar ,conviviendo con sus padres de nuevo.....
porfavor una pobre ayuda para que se pueda comprar un ESCANER para poder vender las monedillas


----------



## Gamu (12 Sep 2009)

hombre Votin, si la economía se recupera a nivel global, la plata subirá por su utilidad industrial.

Otra cosa es el oro, está claro que si los tipos de interes REALES suben, el oro bajará. Pero lo de la plata.... no lo veo tan claro.


----------



## Ulisses (12 Sep 2009)

He visto en la guardería un enlace al "un-oficial" chat de burbuja.info.
Es un lugar dónde se citan los foreros para ostiarse dialécticamente:

burbuja freenode - Online Chat - Europe, Spain - irc2go.com

Señor Monster y Señor tio gilito:

Cuando gusten, háganos saber que van al OK Corral y así evitan tener que postear esos tochos. Será un placer verles en plena refriega sin tiempo para meditar lo que se escribe. Con tiempo, yo mismo soy capaz de hacer unos análisis muy sesudos y rebatir los de los adversarios. Queda dicho.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (12 Sep 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> hombre Votin, si la economía se recupera a nivel global, la plata subirá por su utilidad industrial.
> 
> Otra cosa es el oro, está claro que si los tipos de interes REALES suben, el oro bajará. Pero lo de la plata.... no lo veo tan claro.



Si la inflación se dispara el oro subirá. Si los tipos de interés suben moderadamente entonces bajará. 

En la subida de la plata hay una componente monetaria y otra industrial. El diferencial reciente con el oro se debe a los "brotes verdes" y las espectativas de recuperación. Si estos no se confirman es posible que la plata baje. En el escenario más madmaxista el oro es rey. Si se cree a pies juntillas en la recuperación, entonces mejor comprar acciones (como ha sido el caso en los últimos meses).


----------



## Monsterspeculator (12 Sep 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> He visto en la guardería un enlace al "un-oficial" chat de burbuja.info.
> Es un lugar dónde se citan los foreros para ostiarse dialécticamente:
> 
> burbuja freenode - Online Chat - Europe, Spain - irc2go.com
> ...




Yo prefiero quedar en un local de fumadores. Cuestión de fumar la pipa de la paz y tal y cual...Y no se preocupen que llevo papel higiénico para el TioGilipeto... (alguien le lleva calzones de repuesto?)


----------



## carloszorro (12 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Si la inflación se dispara el oro subirá. Si los tipos de interés suben moderadamente entonces bajará.
> 
> En la subida de la plata hay una componente monetaria y otra industrial. El diferencial reciente con el oro se debe a los "brotes verdes" y las espectativas de recuperación. Si estos no se confirman es posible que la plata baje. En el escenario más madmaxista el oro es rey. Si se cree a pies juntillas en la recuperación, entonces mejor comprar acciones (como ha sido el caso en los últimos meses).



gamu habla de recuperación global, esto significa que españa pueda estar en recesión, china creciendo al 11% y las commodities disparándose
hay muchos posibles escenarios


----------



## Ulisses (12 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ```
> Si la inflación se dispara el oro subirá. Si los tipos de interés suben moderadamente entonces bajará.
> ```
> Pero ¿"cuanto" es moderadamente? ¿menos de dos cifras?


----------



## Ulisses (12 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Yo prefiero quedar en un local de fumadores. Cuestión de fumar la pipa de la paz y tal y cual...Y no se preocupen que llevo papel higiénico para el TioGilipeto... (alguien le lleva calzones de repuesto?)




¡¡¡¡¡¡Cobarde de la pradera ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Monsterspeculator (12 Sep 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Monsterspeculator dijo:
> 
> 
> > Pero ¿"cuanto" es moderadamente? ¿menos de dos cifras?
> ...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (12 Sep 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> gamu habla de recuperación global, esto significa que españa pueda estar en recesión, china creciendo al 11% y las commodities disparándose
> hay muchos posibles escenarios



Si, yo también hablo a nivel global. No creo que la situación española tenga ningún efecto particular sobre la plata (salvo cuando explote el subprime español y pringue a los bancos europeos...).

Lo que es cierto es que tenemos todas las papeletas para sufrir mucho más.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (12 Sep 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> ¡¡¡¡¡¡Cobarde de la pradera ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡



Si, mejor quedar en la pradera y así TioGilipeto nos la abona...

Mire, Ulisses, que le vamos a meter en el saco de los cizañeros...


----------



## Ulisses (12 Sep 2009)

Pues para contener la inflación no hay más que introducir en el cálculo el precio de la vivienda y la tenemos controlada durante los próximos diez años.
¿por qué no me habré dedicado a la política?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (12 Sep 2009)

Tengo un deseo...que mi thanks #1000 me lo dé TioGilipeto....(o Votín para que se ponga celoso!!)...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (12 Sep 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Pues para contener la inflación no hay más que introducir en el cálculo el precio de la vivienda y la tenemos controlada durante los próximos diez años.
> ¿por qué no me habré dedicado a la política?



Y vamos sacando los cien mierdapisos de TioGilipeto para hundir los precios... Si en el fondo desde el foro podemos manejar las riendas de la economía...


----------



## Ulisses (12 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Tengo un deseo...que mi thanks #1000 me lo dé TioGilipeto....(o Votín para que se ponga celoso!!)...




Le noto a usted un poco pagado de sí mismo. ¿Será por lo de sábado, sabadete.....?


----------



## carloszorro (12 Sep 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Pues para contener la inflación no hay más que introducir en el cálculo el precio de la vivienda y la tenemos controlada durante los próximos diez años.
> ¿por qué no me habré dedicado a la política?



y para redondear el ipc sumamos todo lo que importamos de asia=fabricar paro nacional
que fácil es gobernar!!!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (12 Sep 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Le noto a usted un poco pagado de sí mismo. ¿Será por lo de sábado, sabadete.....?




Hoy he tenido buenas noticias. Ya le comentaré...Noticias cojonudas!!


----------



## Ulisses (12 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Hoy he tenido buenas noticias. Ya le comentaré...Noticias cojonudas!!



Soy todo oidos, Sr. Monster.


----------



## tiogilito888 (13 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Hoy he tenido buenas noticias. Ya le comentaré...Noticias cojonudas!!



Enhorabuena si le han aprobado la hipoteca para comprarse su primer piso en pleno dominio...ya que anda obsesionado con mis pisos, y eso que dijo que no le importaba mi patrimonio. Debe haber emitido más de 20 mensajes al respecto.

Eso de que me llames eunuco es una contradicción, ya que tengo muchos más cojones que tú...como ha quedado meridianamente claro en que no has aceptado la apuesta y que te mofabas de que ibas a ganar un piso. No hagas apuestas de este tipo, ya que te quedan muy grandes.

Monster...tú vienes a este foro a ganarte los garbanzos con la venta de monedas (luego tus análisis nunca serán imparciales) y a que te reconozcan los méritos que te ensalcen y dejen atrás tu anodina vida (esa necesidad de los "thanks" lo dejan en evidencia).

Mira...si es por caridad no me importa darte algún "thanks" a mí también. Reconozco que algún mensaje tuyo no está mal...venga. A ver si pronto llegas a 2000 y se lo puedes enseñar a "mamá" o al bancario que te aprobó la hipoteca. Ánimo, campeón.


----------



## tiogilito888 (13 Sep 2009)

Dicho y hecho...le he metido unos cuantos "thanks" a Monster y llegó a los mil.

¿Ven qué fácil es hacer a un niño feliz? Tan sólo hace falta un poco de cariño y reconocimiento para fomentar su autoestima y acrecentar su ego.

Joder, Monster, si era por eso...habérnoslo dicho mucho antes y yo mismo te hubiera "endiñado" 50 ó 100 "thanks" más...si a mí no me cuesta nada hacerlo. Es gratis total.

Se dice que a Adolf Hitler no le permitieron la matriculación en una escuela de Arte, y que su deseo era ser pintor y arquitecto (sí que pintó ya que algunas obras suyas han salido recientemente a subasta)...y que su frustración vital la proyectó hacia su ideario político: o sea que es mejor no frustrar la trayectoria de nadie, ya que las consecuencias pueden ser imprevisibles.


----------



## tiogilito888 (13 Sep 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Abuelo,yo todavia ando dando biberones....................¿y usted?
> No hace FALTA irse tan lejos,descuente los gastos de irse a ALEMANIA a esos
> duros ,para venderlos ,y me los quedo yo.
> ¿No es mal tema los pisos?por favor abuelo bajese de la burra,que la guerra de cuba ya paso...........
> ...



Insisto, Votin, creo que usted tiene algunos más años que yo.

Lo de ir a Alemania, no conlleva un coste económico sino residual, ya que aprovecho para hacer otras gestiones de otro tipo de negocios. Además, siempre es un placer asistir a una convención numismática: cada loco con su tema, unos se gastan el dinero en putas, otros en cocaína, otros en leche en polvo para el bebé y otros en monedas...

El tema de los pisos requiere un análisis más serio y riguroso que el que se puede hacer aquí en cuatro lineas. Ya me quedo yo con mis pisos...ya que a 750-800 euros al mes de alquiler no me importa tanto quedármelos. Con unos cuantos de ellos se obtiene un buen salario cada mes. Imagínese Votin, con cada piso usted podría obtener una onza de oro de Carlos III si supiera dónde comprarla a ese precio .

Las naves industriales lo van a pasar en muchas zonas peor que los pisos, se lo aseguro, y lo digo con conocimiento de causa. El alquiler en Barcelona no ha caído de precio -por mucho que digan los medios de comunicación- y existe una gran demanda. Las ventas de pisos en Barcelona comienzan a desperezarse, tan sólo es cuestión de tiempo. Y no compare las poblaciones con playas en provincias, con la Ciudad Condal, por favor.


----------



## Gamu (13 Sep 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> gamu habla de recuperación global, esto significa que españa pueda estar en recesión, china creciendo al 11% y las commodities disparándose
> hay muchos posibles escenarios



yo analizo el oro de inversión como una divisa global, cuyo tipo de interés es el 0% (nadie te da oro más oro por guardarte el oro), y cuya inflación es de un 2% (que es lo que se extrae anualmente en relación a lo ya extraido).

Es decir, el tipo de interés real del oro es -2%.

Mientras el resto de divisas de reserva tengan un tipo de interés real peor que el -2% (ahora mismo, tanto dolar como euro están a tipos reales MUY negativos si contamos la inflación monetaria que están generando imprimiendo billetes), el oro se apreciará. 

Cuando ese tipo de interés real sea de un 0-1% (suele ser la situación 
"normal") entonces el oro bajará, y bastante.

La plata depende de la recuperación industrial, más que de la política monetaria. Pero lo que está claro es que si hay recuperación industrial, la inflacion DE PRECIOS se disparará después de todo lo que han impreso.

Podriamos tener un escenario de alta inflación, con tipos reales positivos, que harian bajar el precio del oro respecto del resto de divisas, pero que ese escenario al mismo tiempo aumentaría el precio de la plata por su utilidad industrial. 

Supongo que a eso se refiere Tiogilito cuando dice que el ratio oro/plata se inclinará a favor de la plata cuando la situación económica se normalice, si es que lo hace...

Lo que ocurra en España es bastante irrelevante respecto a oro y plata, la recuperación vendrá de la mano de un aumento del consumo en los paises emergentes, y los tipos de interés reales dependen de Francia y Alemania, no de nosotros.


----------



## tiogilito888 (13 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Si la inflación se dispara el oro subirá. Si los tipos de interés suben moderadamente entonces bajará.
> 
> En la subida de la plata hay una componente monetaria y otra industrial. El diferencial reciente con el oro se debe a los "brotes verdes" y las espectativas de recuperación. Si estos no se confirman es posible que la plata baje. En el escenario más madmaxista el oro es rey. Si se cree a pies juntillas en la recuperación, entonces mejor comprar acciones (como ha sido el caso en los últimos meses).



Si la inflación se dispara, subirá el oro, el pan y los consoladores a pilas "made in Taiwan", menuda obviedad que roza en la tontería. Que aquí no somos niños. Pero hasta ahora, la inflación apenas ha subido (o incluso ha sido negativa en algunos países) y el oro ha subido más de un 30%, luego no es la única razón para que suba el oro.

Si los tipos de interés subieran moderadamente, no necesariamente el oro tendría que abandonar la senda alcista...deberíamos ver primero cuál es el clima de confianza en el dólar. Los tipos podrían subir, y el oro también. Aquí todos actuamos como Rappel y algunos como la Bruja Avería.

La plata no ha subido por el potencial de recuperación de la economía: sino porque estaba baratísima y los inversores financieros se daban cuenta de que era una excelente inversión apostar por ella. Con crisis o sin crisis, cada vez hace falta más plata, por un lado como metal industrial insustituible para el desarrollo de las sociedades modernas, por otro por la necesidad de almacenarla por parte de algunos productos financieros que se promocionan alegando que guardan la inversión en plata física, y finalmente por las nuevas aplicaciones presentes y que se potenciarán en el futuro con la plata: eficacísimo germicida, baterias de alto rendimiento, células fotovoltaicas de última generación, etc...

Piensen que existen 3000 millones de personas tan sólo en los paises BRIC (Brasil, Rusia, India y China) que tienen ganas de vivir como en los países ricos de occidente...y que para llegar a ese nivel de vida NECESARIAMENTE se utilizará mucha plata en los procesos productivos.

Es cierto: en el escenario madmaxista el oro será el rey. Y la plata será la Presidenta de la Federacion Unida de Planetas, no te jode. Federación Unida de Planetas - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

En un escenario madmaxista global no sabemos qué coño puede acaecer, ya que nunca lo ha habido. Pero pensemos en lo más cercano que ha sucedido en España, la Guerra Civil de 1936 a 1939. Efectivamente, quien tenía joyas y metales preciosos los podía cambiar por comida de estraperlo, o desplazándose a pueblos a hacer trueque con los campesinos y ganaderos...pero nadie dijo que para ello fuera mejor el oro que la plata. Es más, se dice que los duros de plata permitieron comer a mucha gente y que permitían comprar ganado para sobrevivir. Puestos a vivir un madmax, yo siempre digo que prefieron 170 paquillos que 1 krugerrand. 

Motivos: 
1.- Es una moneda más conocida en España.
2.- Se diversifica el riesgo a tener más piezas. Se pueden esconder en sitios distintos y por parte de diversas personas en la familia.
3.- Tiene un valor de cambio inferior, y de adquisición en conjunto, superior. 

Con 170 paquillos puedo hacer 170 trueques, y con 1 kruger tan sólo una transacción.
Con 170 operaciones a lo mejor puedo comer 170 días, y con una cambio de más comida que me proporcionaría un kruger, me darían menos suministro comparativamente...y todo de una vez. Mientras que de la otra forma lo podría DOSIFICAR PAULATINAMENTE.

Si tuviera que huir, a lo mejor puedo "comprar" favores de un policia, de un agricultor, de un vecino, de un taxista y de un capitán de barco con mis paquillos ya que los puedo ir distribuyendo a todos los intervinientes...mientras que si ustedes tienen un sólo kruger...a quién coño se lo van a canjear...tan sólo a uno, ya que en un mad max ya no habrá bancos, ni quizá casas de cambio fácilmente accesibles.

Quien venda krugers alertando del mad max, debería regalar con ellos una sierra de cortar metal ya que una onza de oro valdrá una fortuna (aunque quizá la comida valdrá comparativamente mucho más).

Si hubiera un colapso del sistema, no sería nada ilógico cambios de este tipo: una onza de oro por diez onzas de plata. Ya que la plata tiene un valor más divisible, y es mucho más útil para pequeñas transacciones.

4.- Componentes psicológicos:

Ustedes, foreros, son unos avezados lectores en materia metalífera...pero para el público general es un tema profano. Si uno es un agricultor, sabe perfectamente que tanto el oro como la plata son metales preciosos. Pero no sabrá probablemente de los ratios históricos de conversión del oro/plata...o de que la plata tiene una densidad que es la mitad que la del oro aproximadamente.

En época de mad max, a lo mejor ustedes van a negociar con 3 brillantes Filarmónicas de plata (más grandes y relucientes que una moneda de oro de una onza) y con un kruger...y obtienen más mercancia con la plata. No se extrañen, si piensan un poco, ello podría suceder. Piensen como un neófito, no como un experto.

Como colofón al comentario, si alguien pensaba darme un "thanks" se lo agradezco enormemente, pero prefiero que se lo den a Monsterspeculator. Gracias a su comentario inicial ha propiciado éste realizado por mi parte para enmendarle todas las fallas y fallos que he detectado en su enfoque.

Además, sé que recibir agradecimientos le hace felicísimo. Si ello nos da pie a que realice comentarios para después corregírselos todos aprenderemos mucho más.


----------



## carloszorro (13 Sep 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> yo analizo el oro de inversión como una divisa global, cuyo tipo de interés es el 0% (nadie te da oro más oro por guardarte el oro), y cuya inflación es de un 2% (que es lo que se extrae anualmente en relación a lo ya extraido).
> 
> Es decir, el tipo de interés real del oro es -2%.
> 
> ...



ufff, muy práctico y sencillo el análisis oro/tipo de interés/producción...demasido fácil

llevo cerca de 15 años en los mercados y la realidad es que se mueven por la exageración (miedo, codicia, modas, ciclos...o como lo quieran llamar)
los mercados no están con el rollo de un 2 % anual 


cuando los tipos reales sean a -1 % bajará el oro? puede que si o puede que no


----------



## segundaresidencia (13 Sep 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> bajará el oro? puede que si o puede que no



¿eres gallego ?? 
de buen rollito....


----------



## VOTIN (13 Sep 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> *Insisto, Votin, creo que usted tiene algunos más años que yo.
> *
> Lo de ir a Alemania, no conlleva un coste económico sino residual, ya que aprovecho para hacer otras gestiones de otro tipo de negocios. Además, siempre es un placer asistir a una convención numismática: cada loco con su tema, unos se gastan el dinero en putas, otros en cocaína, otros en leche en polvo para el bebé y otros en monedas...
> 
> ...



Ya comente mi edad anteriormente y lo deje escrito, 46
sino eres Abuelo fisicamente si lo eres de espiritu.
Se por donde comprar a esos precios que pones.
¿Como crees que compre los 20 LIBERTY en 650 eur?
a 690 no he querido comprar de CARLOS IIII por que ya tengo varias.
Yo no especulo con inmuebles ni alquileres,solo compro no alquilo.
De todas formas,el tiempo que pierdo en el foro es prueba de que estoy
ocioso y no tengo mucho trabajo de lo mio.Pero de todas formas yo sigo
con ampliaciones de negocios.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Sep 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Si la inflación se dispara, subirá el oro, el pan y los consoladores a pilas "made in Taiwan", menuda obviedad que roza en la tontería. Que aquí no somos niños.




Pues a veces lo parece. Si digo que subira, significa teniendo en cuenta la inflacion, esto es, mucho mas. Si hablase con ninyos lo tendria que aclarar. Pensaba que aqui en el foro no era necesario...




tiogilito888 dijo:


> Pero hasta ahora, la inflación apenas ha subido (o incluso ha sido negativa en algunos países) y el oro ha subido más de un 30%, luego no es la única razón para que suba el oro.



Evidentemente nadie ha dicho que sea la unica razon. Y ya lo explicamos. Cuando la economia va mal, incluso con deflacion, el oro sube.




tiogilito888 dijo:


> La plata no ha subido por el potencial de recuperación de la economía: sino porque estaba baratísima y los inversores financieros se daban cuenta de que era una excelente inversión apostar por ella.



Y estaba "barata" (esta es una nocion muy relativa) debido a la crisis que la hizo bajar, igual que todas las demas commodities con uso industrial.



tiogilito888 dijo:


> Con crisis o sin crisis, cada vez hace falta más plata, por un lado como metal industrial insustituible para el desarrollo de las sociedades modernas, por otro por la necesidad de almacenarla por parte de algunos productos financieros que se promocionan alegando que guardan la inversión en plata física, y finalmente por las nuevas aplicaciones presentes y que se potenciarán en el futuro con la plata: eficacísimo germicida, baterias de alto rendimiento, células fotovoltaicas de última generación, etc...



Pero, evidentemente, con crisis hay menos demanda. La plata industrial no se diferencia de los demas metales industriales.




tiogilito888 dijo:


> En un escenario madmaxista global no sabemos qué coño puede acaecer, ya que nunca lo ha habido. Pero pensemos en lo más cercano que ha sucedido en España, la Guerra Civil de 1936 a 1939. Efectivamente, quien tenía joyas y metales preciosos los podía cambiar por comida de estraperlo, o desplazándose a pueblos a hacer trueque con los campesinos y ganaderos...pero nadie dijo que para ello fuera mejor el oro que la plata. Es más, se dice que los duros de plata permitieron comer a mucha gente y que permitían comprar ganado para sobrevivir. Puestos a vivir un madmax, yo siempre digo que prefieron 170 paquillos que 1 krugerrand.



La plata es mucho mas dificil de esconder y de transportar. Muchos expatriados se llevaron unas pocas monedas de oro para rehacer su vida en el extranjero. En general fue de oro, no de plata.




tiogilito888 dijo:


> Motivos:
> 1.- Es una moneda más conocida en España.
> 2.- Se diversifica el riesgo a tener más piezas. Se pueden esconder en sitios distintos y por parte de diversas personas en la familia.
> 3.- Tiene un valor de cambio inferior, y de adquisición en conjunto, superior.
> ...



Los napoleones fueron muy utiles durante las guerras, y los espias siempre llevan unas monedas de oro encima. No de plata. Siempre sera posible cambiar oro por plata o moneda fraccionaria, y mientras tanto (antes de utilizarlo) se puede guardar, esconder, y transportar mas facilmente.


Finalmente gracias por los thanks. A ver si Votin se nos pone celoso ahora...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Sep 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ya comente mi edad anteriormente y lo deje escrito, 46



Conyo Votin, al final vas a ser el abuelete del foro...




VOTIN dijo:


> sino eres Abuelo fisicamente si lo eres de espiritu.



En eso te doy toda la razon. Seguro que practica el nuncafollismo...la mala leche le delata.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Sep 2009)

Por cierto, TioGilito, pasese por este hilo para ver los negocietes que se pueden hacer en ciertos rastrillos:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ivas/125662-nagocietes-en-los-rastrillos.html

He comprado esta manyana una coleccion de euros por menos del valor facial !! 

Y una moneda de oro a 50% por debajo del spot!!

Solo lo comento para ponerle los dientes largos...


----------



## Gamu (13 Sep 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> ufff, muy práctico y sencillo el análisis oro/tipo de interés/producción...demasido fácil
> 
> llevo cerca de 15 años en los mercados y la realidad es que se mueven por la exageración (miedo, codicia, modas, ciclos...o como lo quieran llamar)
> los mercados no están con el rollo de un 2 % anual
> ...



joer, pense que estabamos en el terreno del analisis fundamental.

Obviamente, si nos adentramos en el terreno del análisis técnico, todo lo fundamental se ve sustituido por la psicologia de mercado. Pero eso creo que juega en contra del oro, y no a favor, puesto que los creadores de opinión pública no creo que pretendan que el oro se revalorice y el resto de las divisas se hundan... 

También se puede hablar de las enormes ventas de oro por parte de los bancos centrales, creando inflación de oro por el aumento de la cantidad que está en manos del público.

Pero para mi, tanto el análisis técnico, como la opinión publica y la manipulacion gubernamental de las divisas y los medios de comunicación en las que ambos se basan, están fuera de mi alcance y son profundamente cortoplacistas. Imposible adivinar el largo plazo en funcion de la psicología de mercado, porque es imposible predecir esa psicologia ya que depende de decisiones políticas.


----------



## tiogilito888 (13 Sep 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ya comente mi edad anteriormente y lo deje escrito, 46
> *sino eres Abuelo fisicamente si lo eres de espiritu.*
> Se por donde comprar a esos precios que pones.
> ¿Como crees que compre los 20 LIBERTY en 650 eur?
> ...



Es un enorme error de muchos foreros...confundir a la persona con el personaje. Yo aquí soy un personaje...aunque, a veces, se confunda la ficción con la realidad (y hasta yo mismo incurra en ese error). Eso de la edad mental es relativo...yo no doy biberones y puedo permitirme ir alternando hembras probablemente mucho más que usted. Pero le puedo decir que en otros foros y blogs en los que participé, mi rol ha sido sustancialmente distinto a éste. Ese desdoblamiento de la personalidad es, cuando menos, divertido.

Para especular con inmuebles, o con otros activos no todo el mundo vale, eso es evidente. Por mucho que se critique a gente como Bañuelos, ¿a quién no le gustaría haber tenido plusvalías en los 4 últimos meses 90 millones de euros en Brasil como le ha sucedido a él? La hipocresía y la envidia son males endémicos de esta sociedad.

Es curioso que en España, por ejemplo, a quien invierte comprando acciones de laboratorios farmaceúticos o compañías eléctricas se le llama "inversor" o "financiero"...y a quien realiza proyectos inmobiliarios se le llama "especulador" (cuando los auténticos especuladores son los primeros). Cómo si no hiciera falta coraje, dinero y ganas de trabajar para crear vivienda. Por un lado uno crea trabajo, paga innumerables impuestos y crea un lugar para que vivan las familias (eso sí que es hacer una función social) y por otro, se juega su propio patrimonio...ahora que construya otro los pisos. Dentro de un tiempo los pisos de obra nueva serán un lujo en muchas zonas, ya que no habrá quien los quiera construir.

Hace bien en comprar monedas a buen precio y ojalá compre la de Carlos III. Déle un ultimatum a Monster, y dígale que si no, no le juntará. Por cierto, cuando la compre...a ver si la suerte le sonríe y adquiere un cuádruple excelente de oro de los Reyes Católicos...eso sí es una moneda y lo demás son tonterías.

Hace bien en comprar y no en alquilar: quien alquila, no suele tener nada a la larga. Me alegra que amplie sus negocios.

Por mi parte: yo sigo con nuevos negocios, no con ampliación de líneas de los ya existentes: vivan los emprendedores.

De todas formas, no nos pongamos demasiado transcendentes señor Votin. Usted siempre será un cizañero. Aprendámonos a reírnos de nosotros mismos.

Se me ocurre hacer algún día un encuentro -"kedada" para los más jóvenes- que concluyera con una timba de póker...podría ser muy divertido para jugarnos unas cuantas onzas de plata y desvelar cómo somos cada uno. También sería interesante observar cuál es la psicología de cada partícipe ante el juego.

AVISO: 2 paquillos equivaldrían a una onza troy de plata.


----------



## hugolp (13 Sep 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> ¿eres gallego ??
> de buen rollito....



Gallego y economista, de ahí la respuesta.


----------



## tiogilito888 (13 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Conyo Votin, al final vas a ser el abuelete del foro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bien...Monster otra vez vuelves a patinar. Yo soy de esos españoles que iría a las Indias a la conquista en el siglo XVI. Tú eres de los que llevarías la ayuda de Zapatero de 28.810 euros a los maricones de Zimbabue.

Conmigo se pueden tener bien cubiertas las espaldas; contigo se ha de tener cuidado con las posaderas.

Si tienes dudas sobre mi hombría...pues si quieres pruebo con tu novia, tu mujer, tu hermana...y que ellas emitan su comentario. Por mi parte no es descortés este ofrecimiento, es para que no te quedes con la duda, ni vayas levantando falsos testimonios al foro en función de tus enfermizas suposiciones. Si tienes dudas, todo te quedará más clarito.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Sep 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Se me ocurre hacer algún día un encuentro -"kedada" para los más jóvenes- que concluyera con una timba de póker...podría ser muy divertido para jugarnos unas cuantas onzas de plata y desvelar cómo somos cada uno. También sería interesante observar cuál es la psicología de cada partícipe ante el juego.
> 
> AVISO: 2 paquillos equivaldrían a una onza troy de plata.



Eso ya lo hacemos. Pasese por el hilo correspondiente en el foro de veteranos. Me parece una excelente idea invitar a jugar a TioGilipeto. Conociendole estoy seguro que es un buen pichon: New strategic device "Raise, raise and raise with cojones!"

Es una buena alternativa para deshacerse de los mierdapisos...


----------



## VOTIN (13 Sep 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Es un enorme error de muchos foreros...confundir a la persona con el personaje. Yo aquí soy un personaje...aunque, a veces, se confunda la ficción con la realidad (y hasta yo mismo incurra en ese error). Eso de la edad mental es relativo...yo no doy biberones y puedo permitirme ir alternando hembras probablemente mucho más que usted. Pero le puedo decir que en otros foros y blogs en los que participé, mi rol ha sido sustancialmente distinto a éste. Ese desdoblamiento de la personalidad es, cuando menos, divertido.
> 
> Para especular con inmuebles, o con otros activos no todo el mundo vale, eso es evidente. Por mucho que se critique a gente como Bañuelos, ¿a quién no le gustaría haber tenido plusvalías en los 4 últimos meses 90 millones de euros en Brasil como le ha sucedido a él? La hipocresía y la envidia son males endémicos de esta sociedad.
> 
> ...



Abuelo,gracias por la informacion de los RRCC si me cruzo con alguno me lo quedare
Tampoco son ampliaciones de linea,es que usted es muy cuco y lo quiere saber todo y eso no puede ser...................
Recuerdo que me insistieron para dar una conferencia en una Universidad,
¿Joder,pero como se va a quedar uno desnudo delante de toda la gente?
No creo que Monti sea la linea de mi proveedor,el solo es un pasaorero que
compra en la tienda de abajo de la esquina ,empaqueta la mercancia y luego
la manda,pero no es un primera linea,a lo sumo recoje pelotas.

Monti esta instruido a base de googlear mucho,pero le falta el toque del
maestro que sabe decir cosas que no se pueden encontrar por internet.
Es un buen muchacho pero no esta a nuesta altura.

Salu2 Gil y Tal........


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Sep 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Bien...Monster otra vez vuelves a patinar. Yo soy de esos españoles que iría a las Indias a la conquista en el siglo XVI. Tú eres de los que llevarías la ayuda de Zapatero de 28.810 euros a los maricones de Zimbabue.
> 
> Conmigo se pueden tener bien cubiertas las espaldas; contigo se ha de tener cuidado con las posaderas.
> 
> Si tienes dudas sobre mi hombría...pues si quieres pruebo con tu novia, tu mujer, tu hermana...y que ellas emitan su comentario. Por mi parte no es descortés este ofrecimiento, es para que no te quedes con la duda, ni vayas levantando falsos testimonios al foro en función de tus enfermizas suposiciones. Si tienes dudas, todo te quedará más clarito.



Eso la ultima vez que se lo propuso Votin a Perchas fue objeto de baneo... Esperemos que no le ocurra lo mismo. 

Le noto falto de carinyo e inseguro. Lo del nuncafollismo es lo que tiene. Entre los foreros le podemos comprar una munyeca inchable plateada... Oiga...y las propriedades esterilizadoras de la plata no tendran algo que ver con su mal?


----------



## VOTIN (13 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Eso la ultima vez que se lo propuso Votin a Perchas fue objeto de baneo... Esperemos que no le ocurra lo mismo.
> 
> Le noto falto de carinyo e inseguro. Lo del nuncafollismo es lo que tiene. Entre los foreros le podemos comprar una munyeca inchable plateada... Oiga...y las propriedades esterilizadoras de la plata no tendran algo que ver con su mal?



Deja ya de morderle al abuelo por debajo de la pierna,que al final lo vas a agobiar


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Sep 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Deja ya de morderle al abuelo por debajo de la pierna,que al final lo vas a agobiar



Es que a mi lo que mas me gusta es cuando explota...je,je,je,je,...

(se me nota mucho?)

Creo que para hacer negocios a lo grande hay que tener mas la cabeza mas fria...

Joder, debes estar delosisimo. Se te ha adelantado en darme el thanks #1000...todo un chupapollas colegiado...

Cuentanos, como te va con Perchas? Y con su mujer? Estoy montando el dossier de jurisprudencia sobre el tema del folleteo de parientas...


Por cierto, Votin, a ver si aprendes:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ivas/125662-nagocietes-en-los-rastrillos.html


Hoy he comprado oro a 50% por debajo del spot y una coleccion de euros a precio de valor nominal!!


----------



## VOTIN (13 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Es que a mi lo que mas me gusta es cuando explota...je,je,je,je,...
> 
> (se me nota mucho?)
> 
> ...



La proxima vez que me pase por Madrid te llamare para comprarte algun pakillo
e invitarte a un helao,asi podras difrutar llevandomela las maletas mientras
te cuento la historia


----------



## tiogilito888 (13 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Por cierto, TioGilito, pasese por este hilo para ver los negocietes que se pueden hacer en ciertos rastrillos:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ivas/125662-nagocietes-en-los-rastrillos.html
> 
> ...



Mire, nunca me pondrá los dientes largos, ya que yo tengo muchos defectos, pero una excelente virtud: NO SOY ENVIDIOSO. Hoy ha hecho usted el negocio y otra vez lo hará otro. Yo tengo varios conocidos numismáticos que se pagan las vacaciones comprando moneda de colección y recolocándola en España...si se sabe hacer, es algo muy factible.

En los mercadillos claro que se puede comprar bien, de hecho es donde mejor se suele comprar. Intente mirar las monedas de 5 francos...a veces van revueltas incluso por valor inferior al valor de su plata. En ocasiones, en los lotes se pueden pillar monedas de Napoleón I a precio de las de Napoleón III, o incluso la moneda de 5 FF de la III República de la Ceca de Paris de 1870, a precios de la de II República de 1849-51.

Como no le puedo hacer un compendio de toda la numismática francesa en este post, si compra moneda de plata, recuerde que por lo general, las cecas con menos tirada, suelen tener las monedas más caras, por lo que si ha de elegir entre una moneda que ponga A (París, ceca central) u otra que ponga K (Burdeos), en general no escoga la que ponga A, aunque siempre hay que mirar la producción.

Le paso las siglas de las cecas, por si no las tiene a mano. Recuerde, ceca más pequeña, por lo general menos producción y monedas más caras.

A.- París Central.
B.- Ruán.
BB.- Estrasburgo.
BD.- Pau.
CL.- Génova.
D.- Lión.
G.- Ginebra
H.- La Rochelle.
I.- Limoges.
K.- Burdeos.
L.- Bayona.
M.- Tolosa de Languedoc (Toulouse).
MA.- Marsella.
Q.- Perpiñán.
R.- Londres.
T.- Nantes.
U.- Turín.
W.- Lille

Intente buscar monedas de 100 FF. de plata de las que se emitieron desde 1982. Pesan 15 gramos y tienen una ley de 0,900: al cambio facial de su momento serían 15 euros, pero ya no tienen cambio. Yo las he llegado a comprar a peso de plata, o sea a menos de un tercio de su valor facial en su momento.

Por eso no me gustan demasiado las monedas de plata de 12 euros. Si las demonetizan, como pasó con las monedas de 100 FF. la gente puede perder dinero.

Y si quiere que le considere un maestro, haga lo que hizo un conocido mío. Es verídico. Compró una moneda de 100 FF. de 1986 a precio de plata...pero resultó ser de platino...y éste conocido mío lo sabía.

En 1986 se acuñaron monedas de 100 FF de valor facial en plata (15 g. ley 0,900 y proof 0,950), oro (17 g. ley 0,920), paladio (17 g. ley 0,900) y platino (20 g. ley 0,999). Curiosamente todas con el mismo valor, y era fácil equivocarse para un profano, vendiendo platino como si fuera plata. Realmente triunfó como la Coca-Cola.

Que tenga mucha suerte en sus adquisiciones. Pero quisiera hacerle una pregunta para que reflexione:

¿Por qué cuándo yo le compraba variantes especiales de paquillos a comerciantes por debajo de su valor era un trilero...y cuándo usted compra a sabiendas monedas por debajo del facial es un genio? Supongo que se da cuenta de que ve la paja en el ojo ajeno y no la viga en el ojo propio.


----------



## tiogilito888 (13 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Eso ya lo hacemos. Pasese por el hilo correspondiente en el foro de veteranos. Me parece una excelente idea invitar a jugar a TioGilipeto. Conociendole estoy seguro que es un buen pichon: New strategic device "Raise, raise and raise with cojones!"
> 
> Es una buena alternativa para deshacerse de los mierdapisos...



Monster estás muy excitado...y lo comprendo. Hoy te has ganado unos 200 ó 300 eurillos. Pero mira que muchos de nosotros, de niños ya ganábamos muchísimo más. Aunque para tí es una proeza...es como si vendieras 15 krugers de una tacada. Cuando comiences a hacer negocios de hombre a estas tonterías no les darás ninguna importancia.

Venga aprovéchate y compra monedas, y revéndelas...que con el tiempo te podrás comprar algún piso propio.

Al sr. Votin:

Cierto, Monster todavía está muy verde para hacer negocios en serio. Para él unos cientos de euros son una fortuna, y cuando los gana cree que nos dará envidia a los demás. Pobre chaval...aún no entiende cuál es la esencia del dinero, y hasta que no la comprenda nunca ganará pasta de verdad. Si no fuera tan insolente quizá le podríamos enseñar algo más...¿no cree?


----------



## Gamu (13 Sep 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Por eso no me gustan demasiado las monedas de plata de 12 euros. Si las demonetizan, como pasó con las monedas de 100 FF. la gente puede perder dinero.



Si se desmonetizan, avisarán con tiempo para que las puedas cambiar, o no?


----------



## tiogilito888 (13 Sep 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> Si se desmonetizan, avisarán con tiempo para que las puedas cambiar, o no?



En general se suele avisar, pero no es necesario que lo hagan. O lo pueden hacer en vacaciones, cuando la mayoría de gente está de vacaciones y no piensa en acudir al Banco de España para hacer el canje.

Piense que lo habitual son "vacatio legis" de 20 días, por lo que si todo el mundo decidiera ir a efectuar el canje dependería del plazo otorgado al mismo.

En España, dudo que lo hagan con alevosía y premeditación, ya que lo que más le interesaría al BdE y al Estado es recuperar una moneda cuya plata vale 5 euros y pagar con unos trocitos de papel que valen unos céntimos de euros.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Sep 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Monster estás muy excitado...y lo comprendo. Hoy te has ganado unos 200 ó 300 eurillos. Pero mira que muchos de nosotros, de niños ya ganábamos muchísimo más. Aunque para tí es una proeza...es como si vendieras 15 krugers de una tacada. Cuando comiences a hacer negocios de hombre a estas tonterías no les darás ninguna importancia.
> 
> Venga aprovéchate y compra monedas, y revéndelas...que con el tiempo te podrás comprar algún piso propio.
> 
> ...



No ha entendido nada TioGilipeto. Lo sorprendente del asunto, y por eso lo cuento, es que haya gente con tan poca neurona como para vender monedas de colección por su valor facial. Los 400 eurillos que me puedo sacar revendiéndolos sería para la cena y ni siquiera lo voy a hacer. Los euros los voy a regalar a alguien que conozco que los colecciona. En mis dias normalillos de trading saco en limpio bastante más como debería suponerse... En mi mejor día unos 60.000 para ser precisos (un 6 y 4 ceros)...Es decir, lo que vale realmente (siendo optimistas) uno de sus mierdapisos...


----------



## tiogilito888 (13 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No ha entendido nada TioGilipeto. Lo sorprendente del asunto, y por eso lo cuento, es que haya gente con tan poca neurona como para vender monedas de colección por su valor facial. Los 400 eurillos que me puedo sacar revendiéndolos sería para la cena y ni siquiera lo voy a hacer. Los euros los voy a regalar a alguien que conozco que los colecciona. En mis dias normalillos de trading saco en limpio bastante más como debería suponerse... En mi mejor día unos 60.000 para ser precisos (un 6 y 4 ceros)...Es decir, lo que vale realmente (siendo optimistas) uno de sus mierdapisos...



Pues si gana ese dinero cómprese vivienda de una vez, y algún que otro libro que le permita distinguir lo que es un florín de un florete.

Nadie que tenga algo de cultura numismática o cultura general incurriría en un error de ese calibre. 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nagocietes-en-los-rastrillos.html#post1999042

Cultívese, señor Monster, cultívese.

PS.- Jajajaja, no se cree ni borracho que gana 60.000 euros al día con el trading y luego tiene que vender krugers para sobrevivir. Lo dicho, pobre diablo. Me alegro de que hoy haya ganado unos eurillos...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Sep 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> PS.- Jajajaja, no se cree ni borracho que gana 60.000 euros al día con el trading y luego tiene que vender krugers para sobrevivir. Lo dicho, pobre diablo. Me alegro de que hoy haya ganado unos eurillos...



Vaya, le cuesta leer. He escrito "en mi mejor día". Los demás días son más normalillos. No sé porque no lo puede creer. Más increible me parece a mi que alguien con tan poco mundo como usted tenga 100 mierdapisos. Será de herencia...¿verdad?


----------



## tiogilito888 (13 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Vaya, le cuesta leer. He escrito "en mi mejor día". Los demás días son más normalillos. No sé porque no lo puede creer. Más increible me parece a mi que alguien con tan poco mundo como usted tenga 100 mierdapisos. Será de herencia...¿verdad?



¿Por qué habla de 100? Siempre dije más de 100  y algún que otro hotelito.

A mí no me cuesta leer...pero supongo que es su dislexia la que le impide distinguir entre "florín" y "florete"...porque supongo que sus profes de chaval no eran tan lerdos para enseñarle tan mal, ¿no?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Sep 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Mire, nunca me pondrá los dientes largos, ya que yo tengo muchos defectos, pero una excelente virtud: NO SOY ENVIDIOSO. Hoy ha hecho usted el negocio y otra vez lo hará otro. Yo tengo varios conocidos numismáticos que se pagan las vacaciones comprando moneda de colección y recolocándola en España...si se sabe hacer, es algo muy factible.
> 
> En los mercadillos claro que se puede comprar bien, de hecho es donde mejor se suele comprar. Intente mirar las monedas de 5 francos...a veces van revueltas incluso por valor inferior al valor de su plata. En ocasiones, en los lotes se pueden pillar monedas de Napoleón I a precio de las de Napoleón III, o incluso la moneda de 5 FF de la III República de la Ceca de Paris de 1870, a precios de la de II República de 1849-51.
> 
> ...



Se me había pasado esto...

La historia que conto no era así. Alguien que conocía le quería vender monedas y usted se las pagó como si fuesen del montón. Es muy diferente. Yo no he propuesto ningún precio. He pagado lo que me han pedido y tampoco sabía si eran falsas o no, ni cuanto valían o no, ni si la cosa tenía trampa o no. Estaba seguro que los euros a valor facial no podía perder pues aunque fuesen falsos daban el pego. No tenía ni idea de lo que podían valer. La sorpresa ha sido descubrir que pagan tanto por cupro-nikel moderno. Respecto a la moneda de oro, aún no sé lo que vale, ni la había visto nunca. Me tenía que fiar de mi pulso para saber si era de oro y me pareció que si. Si el precio no hubiese estado acorde con el riesgo probablemente no se la habría comprado. Es una moneda conmemorativa de Mitterrand, 1981, ley 999,9, 6,45 gramos. Tirada 5000.

Por cierto, no he contado lo mejor que me ha pasado hoy. Lo cuento pues puede ser de utilidad a los foreros. Nuevo timo para guiris, de lo más sofisticado (creo que el top de la I+D para timos para guiris lo tienen en Paris). Bien, pues iba yo cruzando el Sena por el puente que lleva al Louvre, y me encuentro de cara con una mujer que se agacha y recoje un anillo de oro (Tenía que ser de oro!). Sorprendida me dice "Parece oro!" y me lo pone en la mano (joder, entonces me pensé que debía realmente tener cara de aureiómano...). Por el peso, en efecto era oro. Anillazo de 10 gramos como poco. Miramos alrededor y no había nadie. Le digo que se lo lleve a la Policia, y me dice "No, no, yo no saber. Usted..." y me cierra la mano para que me lo lleve. Entonces le digo que mejor lo llevamos juntos. Y me dice que no, que le dé una propina que ella no quiere ver a la poli. Entonces le digo que se lo llevo yo, pero de propina nada (ya me olía el timo). Entonces se pone nerviosa y pide que se lo devuelva. Por supuesto se lo devuelvo (luego vi que en el extremo del puente estaba el resto de la banda). Al llegar al Louvre se lo comento a un poli. Lo saben pero no pueden hacer nada porque dar propinas no es ilegal. 

Es la versión moderna aurea del tocomocho!! Para cuando en Spain?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Sep 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> ¿Por qué habla de 100? Siempre dije más de 100  y algún que otro hotelito.
> 
> A mí no me cuesta leer...pero supongo que es su dislexia la que le impide distinguir entre "florín" y "florete"...porque supongo que sus profes de chaval no eran tan lerdos para enseñarle tan mal, ¿no?




Ya se puede hacer unas pajillas para festejar el gravísimo error...

(pero sin mariconeos ¿eh?...¿No será usted del Atleti?)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Sep 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> ¿Por qué habla de 100? Siempre dije más de 100  y algún que otro hotelito.
> 
> A mí no me cuesta leer...pero supongo que es su dislexia la que le impide distinguir entre "florín" y "florete"...porque supongo que sus profes de chaval no eran tan lerdos para enseñarle tan mal, ¿no?



Ya veo que no responde....En efecto es de herencia...Ya me parecía a mi...

Corresponde al perfecto prototipo de segunda generación. Procure no hacer tantos grandes negocios y conténtese con preservar el capital heredado y no dilapidarlo...


----------



## tiogilito888 (13 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Se me había pasado esto...
> 
> La historia que conto no era así. Alguien que conocía le quería vender monedas y usted se las pagó como si fuesen del montón. Es muy diferente. Yo no he propuesto ningún precio. He pagado lo que me han pedido y tampoco sabía si eran falsas o no, ni cuanto valían o no, *ni si la cosa tenía trampa o no. Estaba seguro que los euros a valor facial no podía perder pues aunque fuesen falsos daban el pego*. No tenía ni idea de lo que podían valer. La sorpresa ha sido descubrir que pagan tanto por cupro-nikel moderno. Respecto a la moneda de oro, aún no sé lo que vale, ni la había visto nunca. Me tenía que fiar de mi pulso para saber si era de oro y me pareció que si. Si el precio no hubiese estado acorde con el riesgo probablemente no se la habría comprado. Es una moneda conmemorativa de Mitterrand, 1981, ley 999,9, 6,45 gramos. Tirada 5000.
> 
> ...



Monster...¿y si hubieran sido falsos por qué no podía perder? ¿Qué hubiera hecho? ¿"Encolomárselos" a los clientes que le compran krugers? ¿Utilizarlos para pagar unas cañas en su bar de confianza?...

Digo yo que sí compra moneda falsa no la intentará colocar por ahí...¿no? No sea tan malo...Si pilla una moneda falsa se la ha de comer...que eso nos ha pasado a todos alguna vez. Especialmente cuando compras grandes lotes y te fías de la gente que te las vende, y no verificas una a una todas las piezas. En realidad no es que sean falsas, sino que son de cuproníquel en vez de plata.

Insisto Monster...pórtese bien. Y si hiciéramos la timba de póquer ni se le ocurra venir con moneda falsa...ni otros trucos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Sep 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> ¿Por qué habla de 100? Siempre dije más de 100  y algún que otro hotelito.
> 
> A mí no me cuesta leer...pero supongo que es su dislexia la que le impide distinguir entre "florín" y "florete"...porque supongo que sus profes de chaval no eran tan lerdos para enseñarle tan mal, ¿no?




Otro OWNED. 

Parece que está en desuso, pero existe:

Espada - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



> Los europeos también se refieren de manera frecuente a sus espadas de un solo filo como espadas, incluyendo a los sables y floretes. Los otros términos (cimitarra, mandoble, florín, tranchete, chafalote, espada mortuoria) son para referirse en esencia al mismo tipo de arma, pero la diferencia de nombre se debe a sus distintos usos en distintas épocas.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Sep 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Monster...¿y si hubieran sido falsos por qué no podía perder? ¿Qué hubiera hecho? ¿"Encolomárselos" a los clientes que le compran krugers? ¿Utilizarlos para pagar unas cañas en su bar de confianza?...
> 
> Digo yo que sí compra moneda falsa no la intentará colocar por ahí...¿no? No sea tan malo...Si pilla una moneda falsa se la ha de comer...que eso nos ha pasado a todos alguna vez. Especialmente cuando compras grandes lotes y te fías de la gente que te las vende, y no verificas una a una todas las piezas. En realidad no es que sean falsas, sino que son de cuproníquel en vez de plata.
> 
> Insisto Monster...pórtese bien. Y si hiciéramos la timba de póquer ni se le ocurra venir con moneda falsa...ni otros trucos.




Por supuesto que si hubiesen sido falsos hubiesen valido más!!! Cómo los pakillos falsos, no van a ser menos... Recuerde el Euro con la cara de Homer Simpson. Se pagaba a 25 o 30 euros si no recuerdo mal...

Y cuidado con el poker...que le podemos meter los tres mosqueteros los florines por donde usted sabe...¿A ajedrez no se atreve? Ya sabrá que fui proclamado Campeón absoluto del torneo de burbuja.info con 9 victorias, 0 tablas, y 0 perdidas...¿No se atreve a que le humille?


----------



## tiogilito888 (13 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Ya veo que no responde....En efecto es de herencia...Ya me parecía a mi...
> 
> Corresponde al perfecto prototipo de segunda generación. Procure no hacer tantos grandes negocios y conténtese con preservar el capital heredado y no dilapidarlo...



Monster está muy alterado...mi patrimonio no es de herencia. Le brindé la posibilidad de constarlo y no ha sido lo suficientemente hombre para apostar. Le dí una segunda posibilidad, y también ha tenido miedo.

Si tiene tanta curiosidad por mi patrimonio, apueste de una vez. Y si no calle para siempre...que parece una liendre intentando sonsacar información.

Mire, yo me alegro de que haya hecho hoy buenos negocios: ha ganado algunos cientos de euritos.

Si usted dice que hace trading con enorme éxito y que ha llegado a ganar 60.000 € en el mejor día, pues mejor para usted. Me alegro de que sea una persona tan exitosa...con unos días en racha, se podrá comprar vivienda en pleno dominio.

Algunos necesitan 30 años para hacerlo. Y usted puede hacerlo en unos días. Sinceramente, enhorabuena.

Supongo que sólo habla de la jornada más exitosa...en muchas otras también habrá perdido dinero, ¿no? Aquí uno sólo habla cuando gana y calla como un puta cuando pierde.

Pero si las cosas le van bien, mejor para usted. ¿Lo que le pregunto es por qué todo lo mío es una mierda?

Fíjese, hablo de:

-mierdamonedas
-duros de mierda con más mierda que plata
-mierdapisos...

¿No cree que tiene una obsesión enfermiza con todo lo que poseo? Parece que está muy alterado...y ve mierda por todos los sitios.

Usted que gana tanto dinero en bolsa...disfrútelo. Y no olvide que con un poco de humildad siempre se aprende más...si en vez de invertir en oro, hubiera invertido en plata, probablemente hubiera doblado sus resultados.

Ánimo, que según Votin, usted no es un mal chico. Quizá tenga razón, pero nos ha salido revoltoso e insolente, reconózcalo.

Disfrute de la Ciudad de la Luz, y de los beneficios de los negocios que ha desarrollado hoy.


----------



## tiogilito888 (13 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Por supuesto que si hubiesen sido falsos hubiesen valido más!!! Cómo los pakillos falsos, no van a ser menos... Recuerde el Euro con la cara de Homer Simpson. Se pagaba a 25 o 30 euros si no recuerdo mal...
> 
> Y cuidado con el poker...que le podemos meter los tres mosqueteros los florines por donde usted sabe...¿A ajedrez no se atreve? Ya sabrá que fui proclamado Campeón absoluto del torneo de burbuja.info con 9 victorias, 0 tablas, y 0 perdidas...¿No se atreve a que le humille?



Sinceramente Monster...está muy nervioso. Con lo del poker no le tengo ningún miedo ni a usted ni a nadie: es un juego y a veces se gana y a veces se pierde. 

Reconozca que su cultura tiene fallas que son evidentísimas y no haga de su ignorancia un "boomerang". Usted no distinguía un "florín" de un "florete", como para encima ir de gallito.

A mí en temas de dinero no me van a acojonar, ya me conoce. Yo sí juego, lo hago con caballeros. Si no me hacen trampas y pierdo, pues me jodo. Como si gano...es tan sólo dinero. Hasta ahora el único juego propuesto, y del que usted ha reculado, es la famosa apuesta...y eso que le brindaba una ventaja de 4 a 1...creo recordar. Mire, si me pongo a jugar al poker no me voy a arruinar...en absoluto. Si jugamos con onzas de plata, no olvide que tengo muchísimas más que usted.

Respecto al ajedrez...pues mire, yo soy un jugador mediocre. Tampoco he empleado mucho tiempo al tema a lo largo de mi vida, y apenas he jugado partidas más allá de cuando era niño, o alguna con algún programa de ordenador para principiantes.

Pero considero que venir a pegarse el farde de que es campeón invicto de burbuja.info...es a todas luces inapropiado. No tenía ni puta idea ni de que existía ese torneo. Y en absoluto me humillaría si me ganara...probablemente lo haría, no me cabe duda. Pero eso no tiene tanto mérito. Para mí tendría éxito si fuera gran maestro antes de cumplir los 20 años, o hubiera ganado algún campeonato remarcable...pero le aseguro que ganar a Tiogilito888 al ajedrez, es labor poco meritoria. Póngase la medallita si lo desea...

¿Desea exponer el señor Monster algún hecho meritorio más? Aproveche su euforia...y cuéntenos en qué áreas lo deberíamos ensalzar. Pero tampoco abuse, no diga que en el dominio del español, porque eso no colaría...


----------



## tiogilito888 (14 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Otro OWNED.
> 
> Parece que está en desuso, pero existe:
> 
> Espada - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Disculpe, pero menos lobos con el Owned.

El término que está en desuso es "florinete", no "florín". No he encontrado en la red otra mención como sinónimo de espada a "florín" más allá de la Wikipedia...Y EN ABSOLUTO UNA ESPADA FRANCESA DEL SIGLO XVIII PARA EL DESARROLLO DE DUELOS.

Aquí no le aceptamos "pulpo como animal de compañía"...lo primero es que USTED no tenía ni puta idea del término, y lo segundo es que no coincide con la espada del siglo XVIII francesa utilizada en los duelos.

Cuando uno hace clic en "florín" en la Wiki, evidentemente existe una desambigüación entre las distintas monedas pero no hay una sola mención a ningún tipo de espada.

Luego no cuela...lo ha intentado pero le ha salido mal. No es que el término sea un arcaísmo, es que no coincide con las espadas que usted vió y a las que se hubiera referido como "floretes" si su cultura general fuera algo más vasta y su lenguaje algo menos basto.

De todas formas, buen intento sr. Monster.


----------



## VOTIN (14 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No ha entendido nada TioGilipeto. Lo sorprendente del asunto, y por eso lo cuento, es que haya gente con tan poca neurona como para vender monedas de colección por su valor facial. Los 400 eurillos que me puedo sacar revendiéndolos sería para la cena y ni siquiera lo voy a hacer. Los euros los voy a regalar a alguien que conozco que los colecciona. En mis dias normalillos de trading saco en limpio bastante más como debería suponerse... En mi mejor día unos 60.000 para ser precisos (un 6 y 4 ceros)...Es decir, lo que vale realmente (siendo optimistas) uno de sus mierdapisos...



......


----------



## tiogilito888 (14 Sep 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> ......



*No sea pecador de la pradera, sr. Votin, que Monster es el único trader que monta en ese caballo que viene de Bonanza y siempre tiene beneficios, mientras que los demás pierden más aceite que la furgoneta de Locomía.*


----------



## segundaresidencia (14 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Por cierto, no he contado lo mejor que me ha pasado hoy. Lo cuento pues puede ser de utilidad a los foreros. Nuevo timo para guiris, de lo más sofisticado (creo que el top de la I+D para timos para guiris lo tienen en Paris). Bien, pues iba yo cruzando el Sena por el puente que lleva al Louvre, y me encuentro de cara con una mujer que se agacha y recoje un anillo de oro (Tenía que ser de oro!). Sorprendida me dice "Parece oro!" y me lo pone en la mano (joder, entonces me pensé que debía realmente tener cara de aureiómano...). Por el peso, en efecto era oro. Anillazo de 10 gramos como poco. Miramos alrededor y no había nadie. Le digo que se lo lleve a la Policia, y me dice "No, no, yo no saber. Usted..." y me cierra la mano para que me lo lleve. Entonces le digo que mejor lo llevamos juntos. Y me dice que no, que le dé una propina que ella no quiere ver a la poli. Entonces le digo que se lo llevo yo, pero de propina nada (ya me olía el timo). Entonces se pone nerviosa y pide que se lo devuelva. Por supuesto se lo devuelvo (luego vi que en el extremo del puente estaba el resto de la banda). Al llegar al Louvre se lo comento a un poli. Lo saben pero no pueden hacer nada porque dar propinas no es ilegal.
> Es la versión moderna aurea del tocomocho!! Para cuando en Spain?



las variantes españolas de eso existen hace tiempo
1- jincho bien vestido viene y te dice sacando un pañuelo "mire usté tengo que vender este oro para arreglar la fregoneta" te saca un pañuelo con relojes ,pulseras,anillos ,todo muy brillante y limpio, "ja demusté 15.000 pesetas y se lo lleva",esto yo de niño lo he visto en el rastro ,muchisimas veces.
2-mujeres representante de joyerias a domicilio, vendiendo joyas, pero en realidad no las venden,luego la lian y la hacen sacar sus joyas, y las cambian por las de la dueña de la casa, en teoria el trato es aceptado por la de la casa,y dan henna de la wena en vez de oro,estas mujeres se presentan como representantes particulares de joyeria que traen de canarias.

timos hay muchos, cuando sacaron los vhs en el rastro los vendian de estrangis , y luego las cajas en vez de videos tenian ladrillos


----------



## segundaresidencia (14 Sep 2009)

venga monster no te tires el folio que ya nos vamos coñociendo


Monsterspeculator dijo:


> En mi mejor día unos 60.000 para ser precisos (un 6 y 4 ceros)











Monsterspeculator dijo:


> En mi mejor día unos 60.000 para ser precisos (un 6 y 4 ceros)











Monsterspeculator dijo:


> En mi mejor día unos 60.000 para ser precisos (un 6 y 4 ceros)









un saludo


----------



## segundaresidencia (14 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> En mi mejor día unos 60.000 para ser precisos (un 6 y 4 ceros)



supongo que si te ganas esos 60.000 luego te iras de fiesta ¿no?


----------



## Germain (14 Sep 2009)

y 10 más.


----------



## carloszorro (14 Sep 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> joer, pense que estabamos en el terreno del analisis fundamental.
> 
> Obviamente, si nos adentramos en el terreno del análisis técnico, todo lo fundamental se ve sustituido por la psicologia de mercado. Pero eso creo que juega en contra del oro, y no a favor, puesto que los creadores de opinión pública no creo que pretendan que el oro se revalorice y el resto de las divisas se hundan...
> 
> ...



no creo en el análisis fundamental, lo utilizo para "aprender" algunas cositas pero nunca para tomar decisiones, es como las noticias, las leo si, pero ni puto caso


----------



## carloszorro (14 Sep 2009)

y como mi obsesión son los movimientos del precio y un poco menos los fundamentales, una muestra de como podría aprovechar una corrección para aumentar otro 20% mi famoso cupo
siempre que la plata vuelva a las cercanías de los 14,50$, claro


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Sep 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Disculpe, pero menos lobos con el Owned.
> 
> El término que está en desuso es "florinete", no "florín". No he encontrado en la red otra mención como sinónimo de espada a "florín" más allá de la Wikipedia...Y EN ABSOLUTO UNA ESPADA FRANCESA DEL SIGLO XVIII PARA EL DESARROLLO DE DUELOS.
> 
> ...



Y usted menos lobos con las correcciones. Que da risa y vergüenza ajena con tanta gilipollez. ¿No tiene nada inteligente que criticar? 

Pues no encontrará "florín" porque no sabe buscar. Según me dicen viene de "fleurin" en francés, forma en desuso de "fleuret". El nombre viene de la punta matada en forma de flor para practicar el esgrima sin herirse (por cierto, el mismo origen que los florines monedas, con flor de lis de Florencia). Hay multitud de referencias. Como decía parece es una palabra en desuso pues la acepción no está contemplada en la RAE. Pero no hay duda de su origen, familia semántica y usos en otros tiempos. Para muestra el verbo "florear", ver cuarto significado de la RAE:



> *florear.*
> 
> 
> *4. tr. Hacer vibrar la punta de la espada o de otra arma.*



Y por si tiene alguna duda, ni florín ni florinete (su forma diminutiva que parece que le cuesta reconocer) tampoco están en la RAE, pero se sigue usando como he demostrado,

Florete - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



> El florete es una espada larga, flexible, de acero inoxidable, 500 g de peso y 110 cm de longitud, con una hoja de sección rectangular.
> Florete con empuñadura italiana
> Partes de un florete
> 
> El tocado se realiza únicamente de punta. Originalmente era una espada de entrenamiento descendiente del espadín. Es una de las tres armas de la esgrima. También es llamada *florinete.*




Es usted un zopenco nuncafollista con mucha labia y poca chicha.

Y no se preocupe que en mis peores días de trading también he perdido una pastaza. Pero no se la digo para que no se corra. Lo que cuenta no son los días excepcionales, pero el cumulativo final...Yo no dudo que el día que usted heredó debió tener muchos más beneficios sin dar palo al agua. Es así cómo se crían inútiles soberbios. Vaya pille que lleva. Entiendo ahora porque le jodía tanto que hablasemos de gente pillada. ¡¡ Es usted un pillado de categoria planetaria !!


----------



## carloszorro (14 Sep 2009)

que metales son los mejores?
depende 

son todos bonitos, depende desde que día enfoquemos la película, esto va por capítulos, como las series dinastía, dallas ¿recuerdan?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Sep 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> que metales son los mejores?
> depende
> 
> son todos bonitos, depende desde que día enfoquemos la película, esto va por capítulos, como las series dinastía, dallas ¿recuerdan?



Gracias por los gráficos. Te has olvidado del Paladio...

Creo que es muy instructivo ver en los gráficos la diferente volatilidad de cada uno.


----------



## carloszorro (14 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Gracias por los gráficos. Te has olvidado del Paladio...
> 
> Creo que es muy instructivo ver en los gráficos la diferente volatilidad de cada uno.



curiosamente el paladio supera a los demás tanto en el corto como en el largo plazo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Sep 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> curiosamente el paladio supera a los demás tanto en el corto como en el largo plazo





123456789


----------



## VOTIN (14 Sep 2009)

No buscaba esta moneda TioGilytal





http://imgs.segundamano.es/images/496/49669496385.jpg
Tambien hay oro,POR 400 EUR.....


----------



## tiogilito888 (14 Sep 2009)

Venga Monster, vuelve a España que tienes que entregar los encargos del oro...y además pierdes un fortunón cada día que no estás operativo.

No si al final te podrás comprar piso y todo...y dejarás de ser burbujista inmobiliario.

Ánimo...y haces muy bien en no aceptar apuestas con extraños.

PD.- Y por cierto...¿por qué sólo se mete conmigo? ¿Soy su única obsesión desde que no tuvo el valor de aceptar la apuesta? Piense que algunos foreros se ríen en su cara de usted por sus ingresos declarados, otros le ponen fotografías de perros rabiosos, jajajajajajaja, ¿por qué esa obsesión enfermiza? Jajajajajajajajaja.


----------



## VOTIN (14 Sep 2009)

¿Que le parecen las monedas?


----------



## tiogilito888 (14 Sep 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> No buscaba esta moneda TioGilytal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El duro parece auténtico, aunque juraría que no es de 1869, de hecho noto las cifras "69" más salidas hacia arriba que las "18". Se debería poder medir la separación entre números y verificar el estado de la segunda estrella...pero sin haber tenido ocasión de verificar la autenticidad de la moneda diría que es MODIFICADA, LUEGO FALSA. Es un duro auténtico de 1870, al que se le han aplicado las cifras 6 y 9 de otros duros. Ese es mi criterio, pero para un dictamen vinculante debería poder ver y tocar la pieza.


----------



## VOTIN (14 Sep 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> El duro parece auténtico, aunque juraría que no es de 1869, de hecho noto las cifras "69" más salidas hacia arriba que las "18". Se debería poder medir la separación entre números y verificar el estado de la segunda estrella...pero sin haber tenido ocasión de verificar la autenticidad de la moneda diría que es MODIFICADA, LUEGO FALSA. Es un duro auténtico de 1870, al que se le han aplicado las cifras 6 y 9 de otros duros. Ese es mi criterio, pero para un dictamen vinculante debería poder ver y tocar la pieza.



Eres un monstruo autentico,es falsa
Yo lo deduzco porque el fulano dice

""me gustaria que expertos coleccionistas me pusieran al dia sobre esta pieza tan escasa y valiosa y saber tambien si es buena o falsa ya que pague una buena suma por ella y siempre la he tenido guardada"""

La de oro tambien es falsa


----------



## tiogilito888 (14 Sep 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Eres un monstruo autentico,es falsa
> Yo lo deduzco porque el fulano dice
> 
> ""me gustaria que expertos coleccionistas me pusieran al dia sobre esta pieza tan escasa y valiosa y saber tambien si es buena o falsa ya que pague una buena suma por ella y siempre la he tenido guardada"""
> ...



La de oro ya lo parecía...porque está en perfecto estado...y no me acababa de convencer el color del oro, pero a veces las fotos no reflejan el estado real de la moneda.

Pero en ocasiones hay monedas falsas que sí contienen oro de más baja ley, y en función del precio sí serían comprables a precio de chatarra. Pueden ser desde piezas alfonsinas de 25 ptas, hasta de 100 pesetas...muchas de ellas piezas de joyería de ley 0.750, pero o las compran a precio de chatarra (o sea, mínimo un 15% por debajo del spot el oro el oro puro), o mejor no las compren.

De las monedas de escudos de oro...por supuesto que hay falsificaciones, pero aquí no me atrevería a hacer esas generalizaciones, hay que poder tocar la pieza, y si la ven sospechosa no se corten en pesarla y solicitar despues alguna prueba con reactivos. Pero si una moneda de Carlos III está en perfecto estado y la venden a precio de oro o inferior...de por sí es muy sospechoso. Repito: no se corten, y ante la duda, no compren.


----------



## VOTIN (14 Sep 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> La de oro ya lo parecía...porque está en perfecto estado...y no me acababa de convencer el color del oro, pero a veces las fotos no reflejan el estado real de la moneda.
> 
> Pero en ocasiones hay monedas falsas que sí contienen oro de más baja ley, y en función del precio sí serían comprables a precio de chatarra. Pueden ser desde piezas alfonsinas de 25 ptas, hasta de 100 pesetas...muchas de ellas piezas de joyería de ley 0.750, pero o las compran a precio de chatarra (o sea, mínimo un 15% por debajo del spot el oro el oro puro), o mejor no las compren.
> 
> De las monedas de escudos de oro...por supuesto que hay falsificaciones, pero aquí no me atrevería a hacer esas generalizaciones, hay que poder tocar la pieza, y si la ven sospechosa no se corten en pesarla y solicitar despues alguna prueba con reactivos. Pero si una moneda de Carlos III está en perfecto estado y la venden a precio de oro o inferior...de por sí es muy sospechoso. Repito: no se corten, y ante la duda, no compren.



Se nota a la legua que es cospel o es una fundicion o esta demasiado perfecto,sobre todo los planos de la cara "muy planos y brillantes"


----------



## segundaresidencia (14 Sep 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> No buscaba esta moneda TioGilytal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mira esto
Moneda oro monedas joyas herencia en Pontevedra - Segundamano.es 
esta moneda parece que esta bien,se columpian en el precio , pero vamos , que soy un inculto en esto que te cagas,ese precio seria para una de fernando VI en vez de carlos III(segun mi opinion):o


----------



## VOTIN (14 Sep 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> mira esto
> Moneda oro monedas joyas herencia en Pontevedra - Segundamano.es
> esta moneda parece que esta bien,se columpian en el precio , pero vamos , que soy un inculto en esto que te cagas,ese precio seria para una de fernando VI en vez de carlos III(segun mi modesta e inculta opinion):o



Esas son autenticas,pero no tiene interes en vender
las valora demasiado.....................


----------



## VOTIN (14 Sep 2009)

Tiogil estas piezas parecen "buenas" de FELIPE II na menos ......una "ganga""
muy bien conservadas y fabricadas para su edad,EL FULANO PIDE 1700 €,baratas,baratas,baratas......
ademas llevan un "plus" de fabricacion que las hace mas raras,,,,,,,como una "R" entre las leyendas.......
¿eso que quiere decir .......?RARO,RARO,RARO..........JEJEJEJEJEJEJEJEJE


----------



## elias2 (14 Sep 2009)

elias2 dijo:


> He encontrado un estudio sobre el tema que posteare la semana que viene......paciencia.



Aqui va una tabla de dicho estudio.

Cuanto se ganaba en gramos de plata desde el siglo XVI hasta el XIX.

Extraido de:

THE GREAT DIVERGENCE:
WAGES AND PRICES IN EUROPE
FROM THE
MIDDLE AGES TO THE FIRST WORLD WAR
by
Robert C. Allen
August, 1998
Discussion Paper No.: 98-12


----------



## elias2 (14 Sep 2009)

La tabla anterior se referia a lo que ganaba un albañil.
Esta tabla se refiere a lo que ganaba un peon de la construccion durante los periodos referidos.
Que nadie diga que no tiene que ver con la burbuja

saludos a todos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Sep 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Venga Monster, vuelve a España que tienes que entregar los encargos del oro...y además pierdes un fortunón cada día que no estás operativo.



Las ventas a distancia funcionan de puta madre. 

¿Ya está? ¿Ya ha digerido el OWNED del florín?

Mira que no darse cuenta que florinete es diminutivo de florín. Nos decepciona...

Un día de estos le corrijo su inglés macarrónico. Nos hemos descojonado unos cuantos con un anuncio suyo...

Por cierto, ¿no andará usted por París? Esta mañana un pirado se ha gastado 20.000 euros en plata y ha dejado seca la Rue Vivienne. Los Hercules de 50FF ya no se encuentran por menos de 11 euros. Parece que resultan mejor que los pakillos...


----------



## tiogilito888 (15 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿no andará usted por París? Esta mañana un pirado se ha gastado 20.000 euros en plata y ha dejado seca la Rue Vivienne. Los Hercules de 50FF ya no se encuentran por menos de 11 euros. Parece que resultan mejor que los pakillos...



En relación a las alusiones personales, voy a pasar de responder: yo ya le dije todo lo que le tenía que decir. Esta espiral de descalificaciones (reconozco que recíprocas) alguien la tiene que acabar. 

Intente no meterse más conmigo, y yo haré lo propio con usted. Y no crea que es temor, ni mariconadas por el estilo...sino hastío de esta infructuosa pugna.

En cuanto a la información de que los Hercules estén a 11 euros...es una buena noticia para los que llevamos años acumulando esta moneda. A este precio, están más de un 11 % por encima del spot...lo que no está nada mal. Por lo visto la moneda tiene bastante demanda...aunque para estos precios yo prefiero adquirirla en España o en Andorra.

Sinceramente, no sé por qué pone el emoticón de las risitas al compararlas con los paquillos. Los 50 FF franceses SIEMPRE han sido una moneda mucho mejor que las monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco y en este foro nunca nadie ha dicho lo contrario:

- Moneda más grande.
- Tiene una ley superior en la plata (0,900)
- La aleación es bastante más inoxidable que la de las monedas de 100 pesetas.
- El diseño originario del excelso grabador Augustin Dupré es muy superior al de los paquillos.
- Tienen una tirada inferior a las monedas de 100 pesetas.
- Francia es un país con más población que España y potencialmente con más coleccionistas de moneda.
- En general son monedas NO CIRCULADAS, o sea que se pueden encontrar casi siempre en perfecto estado. Apenas tuvieron uso real, sino que se concibieron para que pagar a los jubilados y que estos no perdieran poder adquisitivo en la década de los 70 con las altísimas inflaciones de la época. En 1980, con la plata en máximos históricos, se dejaron de emitir.


----------



## tiogilito888 (15 Sep 2009)

elias2 dijo:


> Aqui va una tabla de dicho estudio.
> 
> Cuanto se ganaba en gramos de plata desde el siglo XVI hasta el XIX.
> 
> ...



A colación de esta interesantísima correlación, creo recordar que una vez leí que para la Exposición Universal de Barcelona de 1888 -a la sazón la ciudad más rica y populosa de España- el Ayuntamiento decidió adoquinar numerosas calzadas del Ensanche, y para ello contrato a los más prestigiosos profesionales de la época: los picapedreros de Bruselas. 

Su sueldo era de 4,5 pesetas diarias para los oficiales (y debían pagarse sus propias herramientas) y de 3,5 pesetas diarias para los peones. La población local de la Ciudad Condal estaba escandalizada por semejante derroche...o lo que es lo mismo, se les pagaba entre 15 y 20 gramos de plata amonedada (aproximadamente con señoreajes del 30% de promedio...luego en términos estrictos podrían cobrar aproximadamente entre 19 y 26 gramos de plata al día por un trabajo durísimo y peligroso desarrollado en un país extranjero).


----------



## carloszorro (15 Sep 2009)

hugolp dijo:


> Gallego y economista, de ahí la respuesta.



la misión del economista es encontrar el mejor camino para convertir la escasez en abundancia


----------



## tiogilito888 (15 Sep 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> la misión del economista es encontrar el mejor camino para convertir la escasez en abundancia



A menos que ese economista se apellide Solbes.


----------



## carloszorro (15 Sep 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> A menos que ese economista se apellide Solbes.



muy bueno aajajajaj
gran economista, si señor!!!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Sep 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> En relación a las alusiones personales, voy a pasar de responder: yo ya le dije todo lo que le tenía que decir. Esta espiral de descalificaciones (reconozco que recíprocas) alguien la tiene que acabar.
> 
> Intente no meterse más conmigo, y yo haré lo propio con usted. Y no crea que es temor, ni mariconadas por el estilo...sino hastío de esta infructuosa pugna.



Me parece de lo más razonable que ha escrito en los últimos tiempos. Haré lo mismo. Y le invito a que critique lo que quiera pero con inteligencia. Le aseguro que toda crítica inteligente y constructiva será bienvenida por mi parte. 



tiogilito888 dijo:


> En cuanto a la información de que los Hercules estén a 11 euros...es una buena noticia para los que llevamos años acumulando esta moneda. A este precio, están más de un 11 % por encima del spot...lo que no está nada mal. Por lo visto la moneda tiene bastante demanda...aunque para estos precios yo prefiero adquirirla en España o en Andorra.



La Rue Vivienne nunca ha sido el mejor sitio para comprarlas (diría que incluso uno de los peores).



tiogilito888 dijo:


> Sinceramente, no sé por qué pone el emoticón de las risitas al compararlas con los paquillos. Los 50 FF franceses SIEMPRE han sido una moneda mucho mejor que las monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco y en este foro nunca nadie ha dicho lo contrario:
> 
> - Moneda más grande.
> - Tiene una ley superior en la plata (0,900)
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo y creo que posteé hace mucho tiempo mi predilección por los Hércules. Yo también, y alguno de mis clientes, los hemos acumulado en preferencia.


----------



## tiogilito888 (15 Sep 2009)

Hace unos instantes la plata perforó los 17 $/oz. y parece que tiene fuerza en su empuje.

No sería extraño en que orbite hacia los 20 dólares en unas semanas y que el ratio oro/plata se fuera reduciendo en torno a 1/55.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Sep 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Hace unos instantes la plata perforó los 17 $/oz. y parece que tiene fuerza en su empuje.
> 
> No sería extraño en que orbite hacia los 20 dólares en unas semanas y que el ratio oro/plata se fuera reduciendo en torno a 1/55.



Ha tocado los $17, no los ha perforado aún. Ha sido un movimiento exploratorio para testear resistencias en ese nivel donde hay resistencia. Las resistencias sólo se rompen cuando el nivel se supera de un 3-5% que es el nivel de stops de los traders grandes. Pasa lo mismo con el oro en 1010.


----------



## tiogilito888 (15 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Ha tocado los $17, no los ha perforado aún. Ha sido un movimiento exploratorio para testear resistencias en ese nivel donde hay resistencia. Las resistencias sólo se rompen cuando el nivel se supera de un 3-5% que es el nivel de stops de los traders grandes. Pasa lo mismo con el oro en 1010.



Bien es una cuestión terminológica, cuando me refiero que ha perforado los $17 quiero decir que ha superado esa cifra, ya sabemos que hay una resistencia en ese nivel, pero yo nunca dije rompiera esa resistencia.


----------



## carloszorro (15 Sep 2009)

si se mantiene un par de días por encima de 17 esto podría entrar en subida libre


----------



## tiogilito888 (15 Sep 2009)

Las monedas de 50 FF ya superan los 10 euros a precio de spot, luego encontrarlos por ahí a 11 euros o más no nos debería sorprender. Piensen que el precio del spot es plata en lingotes industriales, a los que se debería añadir todos los gastos de manipulación y acuñación más el correspondiente IVA si se amonedaran piezas nuevas que no fueran de curso legal en el propio país o si se confeccionaran lingotes.

Fíjense en la importancia de tomar buenas decisiones: la moneda de plata de50 FF. tipo Hércules se acuñó hasta 1980 y pesaba 30 gramos de plata con ley 0,900. En 1982 se comenzó a acuñar la moneda de plata de 100 FF con 15 gramos de plata 0,900. Ambas tuvieron curso legal.

Pero con la entrada del euro, dejaron de tener valor de cambio. Quien se hubiera quedado 2 monedas de 50 FF ahora tendría 54 gramos de plata pura y algo más de 20 euros a precio de spot.

Quien se hubiera quedado una moneda de 100 FF tendría 13,5 g de plata pura y unos 5 euros a precio del spot del metal. Estas monedas se pagan un poco más por el valor de coleccionista, porque la gente a estos precios no las suele querer vender, ya que su valor de cambio cuando apareció el euro era de 15 euros.

Mismo importe, pero distinto valor real de las piezas. 

Por historias como ésta, no me gustan las monedas de 12 euros de España, tienen un alto señoreaje y bajo valor de coleccionista ya que las ediciones son de hasta 2 millones de piezas que nunca circulan, por eso no tienen revalorizaciones considerables.

EDITO: Corrijo lo anterior, se comenta en los mentideros de la plata que el sr. Merche, una vez hizo algunos pagos con ellas en una gasolinera, luego alguna circulación sí han tenido


----------



## tiogilito888 (15 Sep 2009)

Redundando en que la plata cuando sube, hace que se reduzca drásticamente el ratio oro/plata; he encontrado esta gráfica que muestra la evolución a la baja de dicho ratio.

El ratio actual es de 1/ 59,2 desde aproximadamente 1/84 al comienzo del hilo en noviembre de 2008.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Sep 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Bien es una cuestión terminológica, cuando me refiero que ha perforado los $17 quiero decir que ha superado esa cifra, ya sabemos que hay una resistencia en ese nivel, pero yo nunca dije rompiera esa resistencia.



En general en trading cuando se habla de "perforar" significa que ha roto la resistencia por eso quería aclararlo. No se moleste.

Estos movimientos de testeo son típicos y es muy raro que se rompa la resistencia al primer intento. Una estrategia simple y segura para ganar pasta (si se dispone de capital importante) es entrar un poco antes del nivel de resistencia y vender en cuanto se supere 1 pip. El magnetismo de los niveles críticos hace que casi siempre se vaya a testear el nivel.


----------



## merche400 (15 Sep 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> [...]
> Por historias como ésta, no me gustan las monedas de 12 euros de España, tienen un alto señoreaje y bajo valor de coleccionista ya que las ediciones son de hasta 2 millones de piezas que nunca circulan, por eso no tienen revalorizaciones considerables.
> 
> EDITO: Corrijo lo anterior, se comenta en los mentideros de la plata que el sr. Merche, una vez hizo algunos pagos con ellas en una gasolinera, luego alguna circulación sí han tenido



Gracias a sus sabios consejos, puede cambiar un par de centenas de las monedas de 12 euros por brillantes Eagles en la ultima bajada.

Realmente mis ahorros son los mismos, pero en valor ahora se han incrementado gracias a las ultimas subidas de la plata.


Todavía me quedan unos cuantos cientos de moneditas de 12 euros... A ver si me lanzo y me compro docenas de latunes en el hiper y pago con dicha moneda. El plástico ya me es insípido e intangible.


----------



## Ulisses (15 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> En general en trading cuando se habla de "perforar" significa que ha roto la resistencia por eso quería aclararlo. No se moleste.QUOTE]
> 
> Celebro que los últimos mensajes, tanto de usted como de Tio Gilito, vengan acompañados de la educación y mesura que adornan a los caballeros de su condición.
> 
> Sé que mi oferta sobre las pistolas de duelo no va a ser considerada y eso me alegra sobremanera. Por otra parte, se hace necesario cursar la correspondiente invitación a D. Tio Gilito por si se aviniese a compartir con nosotros el asado al que hemos hecho referencia.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Sep 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Monsterspeculator dijo:
> 
> 
> > En general en trading cuando se habla de "perforar" significa que ha roto la resistencia por eso quería aclararlo. No se moleste.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## VOTIN (16 Sep 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Monsterspeculator dijo:
> 
> 
> > En general en trading cuando se habla de "perforar" significa que ha roto la resistencia por eso quería aclararlo. No se moleste.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## tiogilito888 (16 Sep 2009)

*Mañana subirán los precios en www.anlagegold24.de*

Realmente cuando las onzas de plata pura estaban baratas era cuestión de acumular. Los almacenes que aún tengan onzas a buen precio, ineluctablemente van a subir precios. Mi pronóstico es que muy probablemente Anlagegold24 incrementará los precios mañana, a la vez que las otras tiendas con precios competitivos.

Ya se ha escrito en el foro hasta la saciedad que ya no hacía envíos a España durante 2009. Pero nos sirve como ejemplo. Analicemos precios y costes en la Filarmónica de Plata.

Spot actual: 11,61 euros oz. troy
Premium ceca austríaca: 0,70 euros oz. troy

SUBTOTAL: 12,31 euros oz. troy

IVA 7%: 0,86 euros por pieza

TOTAL: 13,17 euros oz. troy

Precio Anlagegold24.de 13,85 euros por Filarmónica

Margen bruto: 5,16%

Y de este margen, han de detraer los gastos de correo ya que los envíos a Alemania (su principal clientela) son gratis a partir de cierto importe...unos pocos cientos de euros.

Luego con un margen real bruto que puede oscilar en torno al 4%...mañana subirán precios casi seguro, esta empresa y otras con los mismos productos y política de precios.

Es cierto que han comprado monedas bastante más baratas antes de las subida de las últimas semanas, pero si han de recomprar ese género les saldrá bastante más caro y sin apenas margen. Luego, nos tendremos que olvidar de esos precios tan competitivos por el momento. Si no subieran precios sería porque tienen los almacenes a rebosar y necesitan sacarse material de encima...pero lo dudo. Creo que mañana harán otra subidita.

A ver si nosotros, los foreros, montamos un "pool" conjunto y acudimos a la Fábrica de moneda de Austria directamente y les hacemos un pedido con tan sólo premiums del 0,7 €/oz. con un domicilio fiscal que no tribute por IVA...sería un puntazo. Podríamos crear el Club d'Inversió Bombolla.info Andorra, para quien le guste practicar el esquí, o el Bubble.info Investment Club of Gibraltar para quien prefiera el "pescaíto" y los finos :.


EDITO: Para Andorra no sería aplicable el IVA obligatorio al ser territorio extracomunitario...pero recientemente han incorporado impuestos indirectos y de importación (que pueden llegar desde el 1% en productos básicos, hasta el 12 % en joyas y metales preciosos), según acabo de leer en un informe de una asesoría fiscal. Evidentemente abrá mucho mamoneo con la tributación allá...pero no nos la íbamos a jugar. Se tendría que articular una estrategia algo más elaborada...pero es un punto de inicio.

Todo esto era lógico...los juristas andorranos se forman habitualmente en las universidades catalanas...y allí les enseñan desde jovencitos a robar y recaudar todo lo posible. Evidentemente todo esto tenía que suceder, la voracidad recaudatoria no tiene límites.


----------



## carloszorro (16 Sep 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Realmente cuando las onzas de plata pura estaban baratas era cuestión de acumular. Los almacenes que aún tengan onzas a buen precio, ineluctablemente van a subir precios. Mi pronóstico es que muy probablemente Anlagegold24 incrementará los precios mañana, a la vez que las otras tiendas con precios competitivos.
> 
> Ya se ha escrito en el foro hasta la saciedad que ya no hacía envíos a España durante 2009. Pero nos sirve como ejemplo. Analicemos precios y costes en la Filarmónica de Plata.
> 
> ...



y como se hace eso sin ir a la carcel? yo me apunto


----------



## segundaresidencia (16 Sep 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> y como se hace eso sin ir a la carcel? yo me apunto



y yo tambien , ¿a cuantos leuros por barba??
un saludo


----------



## wolfy (16 Sep 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> A ver si nosotros, los foreros, montamos un "pool" conjunto y acudimos a la Fábrica de moneda de Austria directamente y les hacemos un pedido con tan sólo premiums del 0,7 €/oz. con un domicilio fiscal que no tribute por IVA...sería un puntazo. Podríamos crear el Club d'Inversió Bombolla.info Andorra, para quien le guste practicar el esquí, o el Bubble.info Investment Club of Gibraltar para quien prefiera el "pescaíto" y los finos :.



y porque no "canary Islands Investments" para el que le guste la Playita y las Papas.

Aqui el tipo de Igic es del 5%.


----------



## wolfy (16 Sep 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Le recuerdo que solo son dos simples AUROAMENTIOS sin condicion de CABALLEROS ,por sus origenes plebeyos no deben confraternizar con otros
> foreros de mas alta alcurnia.
> Duelos y quebrantos seran las viandas de este galgo corredor y del rocin flaco
> paja castellana.



....Mira quien habla.

El Asno (que no burro, que es denigrante para esa raza) siempre dando coces.


----------



## wolfy (16 Sep 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Celebro que los últimos mensajes, tanto de usted como de Tio Gilito, vengan acompañados de la educación y mesura que adornan a los caballeros de su condición.



Yo Tb. 

Mas que un foro, esto parecia una Corrala con las "visilleras" dando voces. Con lo que se puede aprender de estos 2 compañeros foreros y que pierdan su tiempo y energia en discusiones que no conducen a nada.

Lo dicho, celebro que las aguas vuelvan a su cauce.


----------



## VOTIN (16 Sep 2009)

wolfy;2006491
....Mira quien habla.
El Asno (que no burro dijo:


> Anda pierdete ,que te has dejado la biciwater en doble fila y te van a mutar


----------



## wolfy (16 Sep 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Anda pierdete ,que te has dejado la biciwater en doble fila y te van a mutar




Pero si es tan inutil que hasta cambia la Cita del Forero.

Ya sabia yo que estaba el "prenda" al acecho. Por cierto, muy bueno tu coche, Tiene todos los extras y hasta es ecologico.

Lo de "mutar" ta quedao muy bien. En que coño estas tu mutado ¿en mosca Cojonera????


----------



## VOTIN (16 Sep 2009)

Pierdete y comprate un diccionario BURDEGANO que eres un BURDEGANO
Ah,de paso comprate un diccionario o usa google para ver que es
BURRO ,MAS QUE BURRO






Es que como te cojan con los malacatones te mutan


----------



## wolfy (16 Sep 2009)

Anda *Votin* que eres tan inutil que no sabes ni arreglarlo, pero tranquilo que tienes toda la noche para que no "se note"

Creo que venden Packs de Graduado Escolar + Principios de Internet y están baratitos.
solo tienes que escribir en el explorador de Internet los siguiente:

Google

y en la ventana de busqueda: cursos de iniciacion a internet para asnos

despues le das a buscar y seguro que encuentras uno a tu medida.


----------



## wolfy (16 Sep 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pierdete y comprate un diccionario BURDEGANO que eres un BURDEGANO
> Ah,de paso comprate un diccionario o usa google para ver que es
> BURRO ,MAS QUE BURRO



Definicion del RAE:

burdégano.

(Der. del lat. tardío bŭrdus, *bastardo*).


1. m. Animal resultante del cruzamiento entre *caballo y asna*.


A la familia no se la toca ¿oki? que puedes terminar algo asi como perjudicado.
Yo en tu lugar Corregiría, salvo que quieras que empecemos a mentar a la familia por los foros.


----------



## VOTIN (16 Sep 2009)

Burdegano,burdegano comeme el ojete del ano
Que por septiembre era septiembre
cuando los burdeganos van a servir a los auroamentios
los trigos se encañan y estan los capullos en flor
sino yo triste cuitado que vivo en esta prision
que ni se cuando es de dia ,ni cuando las noches son
a no ser por un burdegano que me la comia al albor
matomela un ballestero 
dele dios mi mejor razon....


----------



## wolfy (16 Sep 2009)

votin dijo:


> burdegano,burdegano comeme el ojete del ano
> que por septiembre era septiembre
> cuando los burdeganos van a servir a los auroamentios
> los trigos se encañan y estan los capullos en flor
> ...



الهَجين, كَلْب هَجين, مغفّل

أحمق, إبن الزّنى, إِبْن كَلْبَه, شَخْص حَقير


الهَجين, كَلْب هَجين, مغفّل


----------



## Usuario eliminado (16 Sep 2009)

Lalonchamasfina dijo:


> El fin del mundo está llegando .
> Señor Tiogilito , yo también me apunto .





Conmigo también pueden contar, y prefiero en Andorra, a los Gibraltareños ni agua.:


----------



## hinka (16 Sep 2009)

Ahhhhh pero van en serio..... Pues habra que apuntarse. Es que se les acaba pillando cariño jajajaj.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Sep 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Realmente cuando las onzas de plata pura estaban baratas era cuestión de acumular. Los almacenes que aún tengan onzas a buen precio, ineluctablemente van a subir precios. Mi pronóstico es que muy probablemente Anlagegold24 incrementará los precios mañana, a la vez que las otras tiendas con precios competitivos.
> 
> Ya se ha escrito en el foro hasta la saciedad que ya no hacía envíos a España durante 2009. Pero nos sirve como ejemplo. Analicemos precios y costes en la Filarmónica de Plata.
> 
> ...




La idea podría ser interesante. Sin embargo el principal problema no es comprarlo directamente a la ceca, pero es la importanción a España sin pagar el IVA español del 16%, esto es, traerlo de contrabando. Porque no creo que los foreros quieran tener sus onzas en Andorra o Gibraltar. Supongo que siempre podríamos contratar a Votín para que conduzca la funeta...sin embargo ello no elimina el riesgo que te lo cacen al cruzar la frontera (más bien lo aumentaría...). 

En plan de hacer contrabando hay soluciones mucho más simples pues en USA se pueden comprar las filarmónica sin IVA con un overspot de menos de 1,40 euros (si, más baratas que en Alemania sin IVA...).

Por otra parte, TioGilito, déjeme que haga de abogado del diablo sin que se lo tome a mal. Para alguien que mueve los capitales que dice ¿Por qué necesita socios? Estoy seguro que puede llegar solo al pedido mínimo a la ceca austriaca ¿no?


----------



## Lorena bobba (16 Sep 2009)

Pues yo no tengo un duro pero me apunto igual.

Voi abajo a canviar dos euros por die kilos de plata.

Po favó me da dies kilos de plata?, y que acabe en veintitré.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/U4ptW1j3owE&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/U4ptW1j3owE&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Gamu (16 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> En plan de hacer contrabando hay soluciones mucho más simples pues en USA se pueden comprar las filarmónica sin IVA con un overspot de menos de 1,40 euros (si, más baratas que en Alemania sin IVA...).



¿y como las traes desde los USA? Como viajero solo tienes 430 euros de compras franquiciadas, que no pagarían IVA al entrar en España. En los aeropuertos son unos bribones, los de aduanas están ojo avizor ultimamente, y en los scanners se ven las monedas con extraordinaria facilidad. 

En cambio, de andorra te traes los kilitos de plata en el maletero del coche, y nadie te dirá ni mu.


----------



## tiogilito888 (16 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> La idea podría ser interesante. Sin embargo el principal problema no es comprarlo directamente a la ceca, pero es la importanción a España sin pagar el IVA español del 16%, esto es, traerlo de contrabando. Porque no creo que los foreros quieran tener sus onzas en Andorra o Gibraltar. Supongo que siempre podríamos contratar a Votín para que conduzca la funeta...sin embargo ello no elimina el riesgo que te lo cacen al cruzar la frontera (más bien lo aumentaría...).
> 
> En plan de hacer contrabando hay soluciones mucho más simples pues en USA se pueden comprar las filarmónica sin IVA con un overspot de menos de 1,40 euros (si, más baratas que en Alemania sin IVA...).
> 
> Por otra parte, TioGilito, déjeme que haga de abogado del diablo sin que se lo tome a mal. Para alguien que mueve los capitales que dice ¿Por qué necesita socios? Estoy seguro que puede llegar solo al pedido mínimo a la ceca austriaca ¿no?




Disculpen pero no era mi intención dar a entender que propiciaríamos el contrabando, muy al contrario. La idea era crear una persona jurídica que promoviera la difusión de las excelencias de la plata como inversión a la vez que el desarrollo de la cultura numismática.

Como puede quedar manifiestamente probado, los aquí presentes tenemos esa inquietudes que se han hecho más sólidas en el transcurso del tiempo. Si todos decidimos crear esta asociación sin ánimo de lucro, dudo mucho que ninguna administración pueda alegar que es un fraude de ley o un abuso de derecho.

Si decidimos crearla con personalidad jurídica en el extranjero, es para que haya una unificación de criterios fiscales, ya que si no, existirían disparidades como que en Canarias se pague el IGIC al 5% y en la península el IVA al 16%. Hasta aquí todo es correcto y nada reprobable.

Una vez que decidiéramos hacer un reparto de los fondos del club entre los socios...cada cual podría hacer lo que le diera la gana: como transportarlos a territorio nacional y declararlos en la Aduana, o hacer pequeños traslados sin llegar al máximo permitido sin obligación de declarar...es otra opción plenamente legítima y sin vulnerar ningún precepto legal.

Mucha gente que ha llevado dinero a Andorra, para evitar la evasión de capitales, iba a esquiar a un hotel en territorio nacional, y luego pasaba a Andorra alegando que iba a las pistas...en tan sólo una semanita tú y tus familiares acompañantes podeis sacar un pastón...sin incurrir en evasión de capitales si te detectaban el dinero.

Respecto a comprar en la ceca de Austria: pedido mínimo 100.000 piezas que se han de pagar en unos dias por completo, y pueden estar meses en enviarte la mercancía: éstas son las condiciones para "major dealers" si quieres el mejor precio, o por lo menos lo eran cuando un conocido les hizo la consulta.

Hay otras cecas más interesantes para comprar...pero ése es otro tema.


----------



## fros (16 Sep 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> ¿y como las traes desde los USA? Como viajero solo tienes 430 euros de compras franquiciadas, que no pagarían IVA al entrar en España. En los aeropuertos son unos bribones, los de aduanas están ojo avizor ultimamente, y en los scanners se ven las monedas con extraordinaria facilidad.
> 
> En cambio, de andorra *te traes los kilitos de plata en el maletero del coche, y nadie te dirá ni mu*.



Está seguro de eso?. No sé yo si por la Aduana de Andorra hacen tanto la vista gorda.


----------



## segundaresidencia (16 Sep 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> ¿y como las traes desde los USA? Como viajero solo tienes 430 euros de compras franquiciadas, que no pagarían IVA al entrar en España



joder,anda que no hay formas.......


----------



## Usuario eliminado (16 Sep 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> joder,anda que no hay formas.......



Segunda, espero que no estés pensando en ningún orificio, por ahí si que no paso.:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Sep 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> ¿y como las traes desde los USA? Como viajero solo tienes 430 euros de compras franquiciadas, que no pagarían IVA al entrar en España. En los aeropuertos son unos bribones, los de aduanas están ojo avizor ultimamente, y en los scanners se ven las monedas con extraordinaria facilidad.



Eso es secreto profesional (no querrá que publiquemos esas cosas en un foro público ¿no?)...

Salvo que te controlen, a la llegada no te escanean, y a la salida lo hacen por razones de seguridad y se la sopla lo que lleves. Y si te controlan hay multiples maneras de escaquearse...





Gamu dijo:


> En cambio, de andorra te traes los kilitos de plata en el maletero del coche, y nadie te dirá ni mu.



Je,je,je,...qué inocencia...Sigue habiendo frontera en Andorra y además para efectos de control aduanero los controles pueden ser en cualquier sitio...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Sep 2009)

Robin Madoff dijo:


> Segunda, espero que no estés pensando en ningún orificio, por ahí si que no paso.:



Esa no funciona. Se ven de puta madre en la radiografía...y corres el riesgo de volverte azul...


----------



## Usuario eliminado (16 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Esa no funciona. Se ven de puta madre en la radiografía...y corres el riesgo de volverte azul...



Me deja Vd., mucho más tranquilo, Vds., vayan pensando en algo serio, que ya ve como acudimos cuando nos reclaman, estamos muchos que les seguimos y confiamos en su buen hacer. Todo será que acabemos como el Tempranillo en Sierra Morena


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Sep 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Disculpen pero no era mi intención dar a entender que propiciaríamos el contrabando, muy al contrario. La idea era crear una persona jurídica que promoviera la difusión de las excelencias de la plata como inversión a la vez que el desarrollo de la cultura numismática.
> 
> Como puede quedar manifiestamente probado, los aquí presentes tenemos esa inquietudes que se han hecho más sólidas en el transcurso del tiempo. Si todos decidimos crear esta asociación sin ánimo de lucro, dudo mucho que ninguna administración pueda alegar que es un fraude de ley o un abuso de derecho.
> 
> ...




Francamente creo que el único problema es "pasarlas". Lo demás tiene gastos, riesgos, e incertidumbres, y no resuelve el problema del pase. 

Creo que una buena opción es utilizar a Votin como mula...Por aquí arriba ya han hablado del tema...


----------



## Gamu (16 Sep 2009)

fros dijo:


> Está seguro de eso?. No sé yo si por la Aduana de Andorra hacen tanto la vista gorda.



mucho más que en los aeropuertos, hace tiempo iba a menudo a Francia via Andorra, y nunca nos miraron el coche.

En los aeropuertos, por defecto, te miran las maletas con scanners y los metales se ven perfectamente. 

Si monster conoce maneras de traer cosas de los USA sin pagar aduanas, me parece perfecto, pero no debe ser tan sencillo cuando no se atreve a decirlo en un post.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Sep 2009)

Robin Madoff dijo:


> Me deja Vd., mucho más tranquilo, Vds., vayan pensando en algo serio, que ya ve como acudimos cuando nos reclaman, estamos muchos que les seguimos y confiamos en su buen hacer. Todo será que acabemos como el Tempranillo en Sierra Morena



Pues mire, si sé como pasarlas de forma legal y sin IVA. Pero si lo publicase en este foro es probable que el asunto se jodiese bien jodido.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Sep 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> mucho más que en los aeropuertos, hace tiempo iba a menudo a Francia via Andorra, y nunca nos miraron el coche.
> 
> En los aeropuertos, por defecto, te miran las maletas con scanners y los metales se ven perfectamente.



Repito: Escanean sólo si te controlan. Los de seguridad en el embarque no son personal de aduanas, sólo de seguridad, y salvo que lleves un lingote con forma de martillo, lo demás se la sopla. Controlan mucha menos gente buscando metales en los aeropuertos que en Andorra. En los aeropuertos sobre todo buscan drogas. Así que es mejor no chutarse antes de viajar que luego los perros lo huelen.



Gamu dijo:


> Si monster conoce maneras de traer cosas de los USA sin pagar aduanas, me parece perfecto, pero no debe ser tan sencillo cuando no se atreve a decirlo en un post.



Hay varias maneras, algunas muy simples y otras más sofisticadas. No es que no me atreva a postearlo. ¡¡Es que sería de gilipollas hacerlo!!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Sep 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> mucho más que en los aeropuertos, hace tiempo iba a menudo a Francia via Andorra, y nunca nos miraron el coche.



Por cierto, los aduaneros franceses pueden controlar en cualquier sitio. Y muy frecuentemente en los peajes de las autopistas. Y esos, si quieren te meten el dedo en el culo (y no es broma).


----------



## tiogilito888 (16 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pues mire, si sé como pasarlas de forma legal y sin IVA. Pero si lo publicase en este foro es probable que el asunto se jodiese bien jodido.



Veamos...la fórmula que yo planteaba de ir pasando repetidas veces la Aduana con el máximo que no se está obligado a declarar es 100% legal.

Yo me fiaría infinitamente más de un control de Aduana con Andorra, que no de uno en el aeropuerto. La mayoría de las veces apenas miran nada en coche...y si vas en bus casi nunca miran nada.

Pero evidentemente hay otras fórmulas que aquí hemos de ser lo suficientemente cautos para no publicar, de hecho, ya estamos desvelando demasiado...

También habría que distinguirse entre "pasarlas" de forma legal y que el hecho de hacer una importación de plata por la que no se pague el IVA sea legal. Si mediante algún subterfugio o resquicio legal la importación no se somente al régimen del IVA, su entrada en territorio nacional puede ser legal, pero se puede incurrir en un fraude de ley perseguible si al final esas monedas se las quedan los foreros en propiedad con el ánimo de evadir el impuesto indirecto.

O sea, que pasar las monedas hasta el máximo que te permite la ley sin abonar ningún impuesto es INFINITAMENTE más legal que intentar dar una cobertura ficticia al hecho de evadir el pago del IVA.

Yo también sé algunas fórmulas más elaboradas para el escaqueo...y evidentemente no las voy a publicar aquí. 

También les tengo que decir que en ocasiones he comprado muchas monedas pagando el IVA, y si se compran a buen precio...pues tampoco se hunde el mundo. La pena es que se prevé una subida de este impuesto indirecto al 18%...luego ya se han de pensar en otras fórmulas para quien desee invertir en plata, puesto que es un auténtico abuso.

Y por último, creo que sacamos estamos sacando las cosas de madre. Imaginemos que 100 foreros compramos 1000 piezas de plata, o sea 31,1 kilos per cápita...si apenas es nada. Se cruzan varias veces la frontera y punto...si no ocupa tanto espacio. Son como 2 monsterboxes, pero si no utilizas la caja, la puedes pasar perfectamente en poco espacio. Considero que algunos foreros están exagerando demasiado para una minucia...la verdad.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Sep 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Veamos...la fórmula que yo planteaba de ir pasando repetidas veces la Aduana con el máximo que no se está obligado a declarar es 100% legal.



Tiene la pega del coste del desplazamiento y la molestia. Es mucho más fácil, por ejemplo, utilizar a alguien que va cada dos semanas a USA por cuestiones de trabajo...entre otras posibilidades...Pero hay maneras para traerlas de una tacada legalmente...ya iremos dando pistas...

Venga...vamos a dar una pista para una de las maneras...Los aduaneros no entienden demasiado de monedas...(claro, que si pongo más, igual lo leen y aprenden y la hemos jodido...aunque les costaría mucho trincarnos...).


----------



## tiogilito888 (16 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Esa no funciona. Se ven de puta madre en la radiografía...y corres el riesgo de volverte azul...



No exagere, que toda la vida ha habido menaje y cubiertos de plata. El tema de la argiria no es tan frecuente y se debería estudiar cómo la adquirió el paciente.

La proposición de que Votin pasara la frontera entre Andorra y España con una manada de burdéganos y sus alforjas llenas de plata me parece muy pintoresca...jejeje...pero poco práctica y demasiado arriesgada.

Pero sería para publicarlo en YouTube, jajajaja.


----------



## segundaresidencia (16 Sep 2009)

lo siento pero me lo has puesto a huevo;


Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Por cierto, los aduaneros franceses pueden controlar en cualquier sitio. Y muy frecuentemente en los peajes de las autopistas. Y esos, si quieren te meten el dedo en el culo (y no es broma).



supongo que por eso vas todas las semanas ¿no?
un saludo (sin mal rollito)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Sep 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> La proposición de que Votin pasara la frontera entre Andorra y España con una manada de burdéganos y sus alforjas llenas de plata me parece muy pintoresca...jejeje...pero poco práctica y demasiado arriesgada.
> 
> Pero sería para publicarlo en YouTube, jajajaja.



Pero en vez de zanahoria le pondríamos una carlitros III.


----------



## tiogilito888 (16 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Tiene la pega del coste del desplazamiento y la molestia. Es mucho más fácil, por ejemplo, utilizar a alguien que va cada dos semanas a USA por cuestiones de trabajo...entre otras posibilidades...Pero hay maneras para traerlas de una tacada legalmente...ya iremos dando pistas...
> 
> Venga...vamos a dar una pista para una de las maneras...Los aduaneros no entienden demasiado de monedas...(claro, que si pongo más, igual lo leen y aprenden y la hemos jodido...aunque les costaría mucho trincarnos...).



Oiga, que es la frontera con Andorra...que se puede entrar y salir varias veces en el mismo día sin ningún problema. Pero el problema está en que desde hace poco tiempo, Andorra puede cobrar impuestos en la importación de metales preciosos. Luego quizá sea mejor buscar otra opción...que haberlas, haylas.

Si se decidiera emprender alguna actuación de esta guisa ya nos pondríamos las pilas.

Y puestos a pillar monedas, mejor que las Filarmónicas o los Silver Eagles, serían los pandas de plata o los canguros de plata. Aunque tienen premiums más caros...si sacáramos el máximo de piezas del mercado, haríamos que subieran el precio.

Ésa es una de las razones por las que los canguros de plata son maś caros que las kookaburras de plata o los koalas de plata. Su tirada es menor que la del pajarraco y su diseño es más rompedor y vanguardista -no necesariamente más bonito- y cada año suelen tener un dibujo bastante diferente del anterior...pero además es que tan sólo unos pocos major dealers (hay años en que sólo hay 3) controlan su distribución, por eso la moneda suele valer 8 ó 10 euros más que la kookaburra nada más salir al mercado.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Sep 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> lo siento pero me lo has puesto a huevo;
> 
> supongo que por eso vas todas las semanas ¿no?
> un saludo (sin mal rollito)



No, por eso te envíamos a ti.

Otro saludo (sin mal rollito)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Sep 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Oiga, que es la frontera con Andorra...que se puede entrar y salir varias veces en el mismo día sin ningún problema.



No estoy 100% seguro. Pueden controlarle en destino con todo el material acumulado (es decir, que se darían cuenta de lo que está haciendo y luego le pedirían explicaciones). En Francia lo pueden hacer sin ninguna orden judicial. En España será más complicado pero también deben poder. 

Hay una historia muy buena que debe ser verdad. Fue hace años un importador de Barcelona que trajo un barco lleno de zapatos...todos del pie izquierdo. Valor declarado: Practicamente nulo. Al cabo de unos meses trajó otro barco con todos los zapatos del pie derecho.  Supongo que desde entonces adecuarían la legislación...

Supongo que partir las filarmónicas por dos les reduce el valor al valor del metal...Sin embargo siguen siendo filarmónicas de media onza reconocibles...Puede haber ideas por esa vía...


----------



## Gamu (16 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Tiene la pega del coste del desplazamiento y la molestia. Es mucho más fácil, por ejemplo, utilizar a alguien que va cada dos semanas a USA por cuestiones de trabajo...entre otras posibilidades...Pero hay maneras para traerlas de una tacada legalmente...ya iremos dando pistas...
> 
> Venga...vamos a dar una pista para una de las maneras...Los aduaneros no entienden demasiado de monedas...(claro, que si pongo más, igual lo leen y aprenden y la hemos jodido...aunque les costaría mucho trincarnos...).



lo de intentar pasarlas por monedas de curso legal, sin pagar debido a su bajo valor facial, es algo que ya tienen bastante por la mano.

A poco que miren las monedas pone "silver" claramente. Si vas de listo, te expones a que te peguen un palo considerable... 

En la época de la burbuja, hacian la vista gorda con muchas cosas, ahora la crisis ha elevado la presión en las aduanas, y mucho.


----------



## tiogilito888 (16 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No estoy 100% seguro. Pueden controlarle en destino con todo el material acumulado (es decir, que se darían cuenta de lo que está haciendo y luego le pedirían explicaciones). En Francia lo pueden hacer sin ninguna orden judicial. En España será más complicado pero también deben poder.
> 
> Hay una historia muy buena que debe ser verdad. Fue hace años un importador de Barcelona que trajo un barco lleno de zapatos...todos del pie izquierdo. Valor declarado: Practicamente nulo. Al cabo de unos meses trajó otro barco con todos los zapatos del pie derecho.  Supongo que desde entonces adecuarían la legislación...
> 
> Supongo que partir las filarmónicas por dos les reduce el valor al valor del metal...Sin embargo siguen siendo filarmónicas de media onza reconocibles...Puede haber ideas por esa vía...



Evidentemente España no es Francia, y sin una orden judicial no pueden emprender "motu proprio" una investigación personal a no ser que hubiera indicios de defraudación a gran escala. Para llevarnos unos kilos de plata no habría ningún problema...piense que al lado hay muchas poblaciones, pistas de esquí y hoteles, y que la gente de Barcelona va a esquiar y regresa el mismo día.

Y además...si te pillan con las Filarmónicas, tu puedes alegar que es dinero de curso legal 1,5 euros por moneda...y que por eso no lo declaraste, porque no llegaba al mínimo exigido. Probablemente acabes pagando el IVA, pero ahí acabo todo...si estamos hablando de cantidades ínfimas...unas 1000 piezas por forero, que probablemente pasaran sin ningún problema en varios viajes.

Para quien no conozca la zona, que piense que no es un despoblado, que hay numerosos hoteles y casas rurales, y muchísima circulación, tampoco pueden hacer un control exhaustivo de todos. Os diría que vais en bus, llevais la mercancia en una mochila con ropa y comida, y ya está. 

El tema que me comenta, fue sonado...porque hubo cargamentos de zapatos que no pagaron los aranceles de importación e incautados por la Aduana, que por Reglamento, los tiene que poner en pública subasta...a la que evidentemente solo puja quien tenga la otra mitad del cargamento.

Estas cosas pasaban hace más de 20 años. Ahora con el tema de las importaciones chinas ya no es necesario. Hay métodos mucho más burdos, fáciles y efectivos. No obstante debe reconocerse la imaginación y la originalidad de quien utilizó esa solución para no pagar impuestos en los zapatos...y recomprar su propio género con todas las de la ley a precio de saldo en subasta pública.


----------



## wolfy (16 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Creo que una buena opción es utilizar a Votin como mula...Por aquí arriba ya han hablado del tema...



Como asno... a ver si leemos mas detenidamente los Post.

....despues de rebuznar le he dicho cosas mucho mas cariñosas


----------



## segundaresidencia (16 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No, por eso te envíamos a ti.
> Otro saludo (sin mal rollito)



nunca me han caido bien los gabachos , es imposible que fuese ,lo siento


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Sep 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> lo de intentar pasarlas por monedas de curso legal, sin pagar debido a su bajo valor facial, es algo que ya tienen bastante por la mano.
> 
> A poco que miren las monedas pone "silver" claramente. Si vas de listo, te expones a que te peguen un palo considerable...



Como usted diga. Seguro que tiene gran experiencia en la materia por la autoridad con la que habla.

No es exactamente eso ni le voy a dar más pistas.

Y hay otros métodos preferibles...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Sep 2009)

wolfy dijo:


> Como asno... a ver si leemos mas detenidamente los Post.
> 
> ....despues de rebuznar le he dicho cosas mucho mas cariñosas



Ya...pero hay que reconocer que es tozudo ¿no? 

Oye, wolfy, por allí habrá mucho chicharrero dedicándose al "pase"...A ver si te instruyen para la plata...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Sep 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Evidentemente España no es Francia, y sin una orden judicial no pueden emprender "motu proprio" una investigación personal a no ser que hubiera indicios de defraudación a gran escala. Para llevarnos unos kilos de plata no habría ningún problema...piense que al lado hay muchas poblaciones, pistas de esquí y hoteles, y que la gente de Barcelona va a esquiar y regresa el mismo día.



Si hablamos de más de 1.000.000 de euros, otros peces más pequeños han trincado. Y ya estamos dejando pistas en internete...

Además, como que no me cuadra. ¿Cual es exactamente la cantidad máxima legal? ¿Cual es el ahorro? (algo menos del IVA) ¿Cual es el coste de ir y venir en coche y de pagarse un hotel o similar? 

Me parece mucho lio para poco beneficio.


----------



## tiogilito888 (16 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Si hablamos de más de 1.000.000 de euros, otros peces más pequeños han trincado. Y ya estamos dejando pistas en internete...
> 
> Además, como que no me cuadra. ¿Cual es exactamente la cantidad máxima legal? ¿Cual es el ahorro? (algo menos del IVA) ¿Cual es el coste de ir y venir en coche y de pagarse un hotel o similar?
> 
> Me parece mucho lio para poco beneficio.



Evidentemente sería mucho lío para tan poco beneficio, pero maticemos:

- Algunos foreros no cogeríamos tan sólo 1.000 oz.
- El ahorro en realidad sería el IVA del 16%, y aproximadamente unos 2 euros por pieza, ya que tampoco deberíamos pagar el IVA alemán si tomamos como ejemplo los precios de Anlagegol24.de .
- Se podría hacer con piezas más potencialmente más lucrativas y con menos tirada que las Filarmónicas de Plata.
- En el fondo, no deja de ser un corte de mangas al sistema, que penaliza el ahorro en dinero real, y da facilidades al sistema bancario para que con su complicidad desarrolle planes de pensiones con desgravación fiscal que son una auténtica estafa para sus clientes.

Pero es mucho trasiego para poco margen...pero sería una anécdota memorable para poder contar en el futuro.

Pero quizá sería inteligente algo distinto: crear un grupo de compra con las monedas ya entregadas en persona y en España, a fín de abaratar precios. 

Pero ojo, quizá para aquel tiempo la plata ya no esté tan barata...es algo que hemos de prever. Yo no me caso con mis inversiones...de hecho ahora estoy tanteando vender una parte de mi plata y adentrarme en otro campo dentro de las materias primas con mayor potencial que la misma, desde mi punto de vista actual.

Ya les iré contando. De momento en la plata me siento cómodo, y considero que sí rebasará los 21 $ -aunque pueda haber algunos pullbacks- para llegar a máximos de la década...y muy lejos aún del máximo historico de 1980.

EDITO: Señores, me he equivocado.

Tal como les dije ayer, Anlagegold24.de iba a subir precios y lo ha hecho: 0,40 €/ oz. las Filarmónicas de Plata. Pero con las subidas de la plata...no ahorraríamos tanto yendo nosotros mismos a comprar las monedas, ya que la plata está en plena vorágine de subida.

Actualmente una onza a precio de spot son 11,82 € + premium 0,70 € = 12,52...mientras que en Anlagegold24.de las venden a 14,25 €...luego el ahorro real (pagando un IVA del 7%) es de tan sólo 1,73 euros. 

NO merecería la pena tanto trasiego en absoluto...pero MAÑANA VOLVERÁN A SUBIR LAS MONEDAS...ya que este margen es a todas luces mínimo. Supongo que esta vertiginosa subida de la plata ha dejado a muchos sin apenas capacidad de reacción...pero en el fondo, es una ocasión comprar a estos precios, ya que el overspot es muy bajo.


----------



## Ulisses (16 Sep 2009)

No sé si se habrá comentado en alguno de los hilos de metales pero trasteando por internet he encontrado una página curiosa:

Liberty Dollar


Al parecer, esta ceca privada lleva acuñando monedas propias desde hace más de 20 años. En algunos artículos he leido que el Liberty Lobby estaba considerado una asociación de extrema derecha en sus orígenes. Enemigos irreconciliables de la FED y del lobby judío.

En la página hablan sobre las bondades de comprar metal, que acuñan en oro, plata y cobre, contra los peligros de la inflación. 

En Ebay hay montones de monedas a la venta de esta Mint y, según ellos dicen en su web, en muchos sitios las aceptan como currency.

Lo que me ha parecido curioso es que estas rounds sean acuñadas con la palabra "Dollars" porque imaginaba que ese era un privilegio de la casa de la moneda norteamericana. También es curiosa la leyenda: Trust in God.

Recurro a tio gilito para que nos ilustre sobre este curioso caso de "moneda alternativa"


----------



## fmc (16 Sep 2009)

En Zimbabwe también acuñan (más bien imprimen, pero bueno) dólares....






PD: En éstos no pone que son a prueba de inflación


----------



## Ulisses (16 Sep 2009)

*Acabo de leer esto en una tienda de ebay donde, por cierto, tiene un precio bastante más alto que las american silver eagle:*


This is a 1 troy ounce .999 fine silver $20 LIBERTY DOLLAR round. Pictured on this round is LIBERTY AND A TORCH. This round is in Uncirculated condition. THIS ROUND IS NOT LEGAL TENDER. In 2007 the NORFED headquarters were raided by the FBI and over $1 million worth of silver and gold was confiscated. This round was produced prior to the raid. This round comes in a brand new capsule. The pictures are of the exact item you are bidding on and accurately show the condition of the round with the capsule open.


Edito: para los entusiastas de Ron Paul, tienen una conmemorativa del 4 de Julio.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Sep 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> *Acabo de leer esto en una tienda de ebay donde, por cierto, tiene un precio bastante más alto que las american silver eagle:*
> 
> 
> This is a 1 troy ounce .999 fine silver $20 LIBERTY DOLLAR round. Pictured on this round is LIBERTY AND A TORCH. This round is in Uncirculated condition. THIS ROUND IS NOT LEGAL TENDER. In 2007 the NORFED headquarters were raided by the FBI and over $1 million worth of silver and gold was confiscated. This round was produced prior to the raid. This round comes in a brand new capsule. The pictures are of the exact item you are bidding on and accurately show the condition of the round with the capsule open.
> ...



Hay una errata. Pone "trust in God" donde deberia poner "trust in Gold"


----------



## VOTIN (16 Sep 2009)

wolfy dijo:


> Como asno... a ver si leemos mas detenidamente los Post.
> 
> ....despues de rebuznar le he dicho cosas mucho mas cariñosas



Perdona que no te siga el juego,pero es que como forero eres aburrido y no te
puedo dedicar mi tiempo.
Salu2
PD
Si te aburres hazte una paja,a mi me funcionaba con 15 años.


----------



## VOTIN (16 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pero en vez de zanahoria le pondríamos una carlitros III.



Luego no llores si te hacemos el agarejo


----------



## fros (16 Sep 2009)

Lalonchamasfina dijo:


> Jur jur .... Anlagegold24 filarmonica 14.30 € , parece que usted acertó la subida .
> 
> Don Tiogilito , seguro que se le ocurre una idea para hacer ese corte de mangas al sistema .
> 
> ...




Perdone por el off tópic, pero me ha gustado su avatar de hombre- elefante.

El también sacó jugo al sistema como pudo.



> ...Desde luego su fama no se la debe ni al cine ni al teatro, pues ya en vida fue una leyenda y un ejemplo para el resto de los mortales. Merrick nos enseñó que pese a su horripilante aspecto físico el interior humano es lo más importante. Y que el esfuerzo personal, la dedicación y el respeto a los semejantes son pautas que debemos seguir para comprendernos unos a otros. Joseph Carey Merrick nació el 5 de agosto de 1860 en Lee Street, Leicester. En el momento de nacer fue un bebe normal, sólo comenzaron a desarrollarse extraños bultos y tumores a la edad de 5 años. Acudió a la escuela hasta los 11 o 12 años de edad. En esa época murió su protectora madre a la que adoraba. El padre volvió a casarse. Su nueva madre y hermanos no lo admitieron con facilidad, así que Merrick se fugo de casa. Sólo volvió tras ser localizado por su padre y convencido de que no le abandonaría nunca. En los siguientes meses su tío, hermano del padre, fue su mejor amigo. A los 13 años consiguió un empleo en una fabrica de puros. Allí permaneció dos años hasta que la deformidad de su gigantesca mano derecha le impidió seguir liando las hojas de tabaco. La mujer de su padre le hizo pasar malos tragos cuando faltó el dinero que aportaba a la familia, así de Merrick intentó conseguir trabajo como pregonero de mercancías. Ya en esa época su deformidad era tal que la gente no le escuchaba, sino que lo rodeaba horrorizados por aquel ser deforme. Los médicos de la enfermería de Leicester intentaron ayudarle, aunque sus operaciones y tratamientos sólo resultaron un martirio.
> 
> La policía no comprendía sus palabras y estuvieron apunto de enviarlo para ser internado como loco, pero entonces Merrick mostró la tarjeta personal del doctor Treves. Cuando el médico lo vio su aspecto era lamentable y su estado emocional cercano a la auténtica locura. Merrick comenzó a llorar; aquello desconcertó a Treves, el monstruo tenía sentimientos. Pronto, más calmado y acomodado en el ático del Hospital de Londrés, empezó a hablar con su protector, quien quedó impresionado por la afable e inteligente personalidad de aquel ser de físico deformado por la naturaleza. Treves, junto a su amigo Carr Gromm, publicaron un artículo en el Times pidiendo ayuda y donaciones para el cuidado de Merrick. El auxilio comenzó a llover de todos lados. Muy pronto creció una profunda amistad entre el Hombre Elefante y el médico. Merrick deseaba ir a un hospicio para ciegos donde nadie podría ver sus deformidades. Sin embargo, en diciembre de 1886 Merrick pudo disponer de su propia casa en las cercanías del Hospital. Allí su mente pudo por fin descansar dedicándose a la lectura y a contestar una increíble cantidad de cartas. Por la noche, cuando nadie le veía, el Hombre Elefante salía fuera de la casa y paseaba solitario por los jardines. Pese a todo Treves no estaba contento, sabía que su amigo necesitaba hablar con otras personas, especialmente con mujeres que le apartaran de médicos y científicos. Merrick adoraba al sexo contrario y sólo su madre no había mostrado repugnancia al acercársele. Aquello era más patente cada día, pues devoraba, una detrás de otra, las novelas románticas. Treves preparó una cita con una hermosa viuda. La mujer únicamente tenía que darle la mano y sonreírle.
> 
> ...






Sacado de este foro.

Resultados de la Búsqueda de imágenes de Google de http://www.lunadesangre.com/weblog/fckimages/josephmerrick3.jpg


----------



## Usuario eliminado (16 Sep 2009)

Hola Fros, que deprimente la historia del hombre elefante, esperemos que lonchafina este de mejor humor que este pobre 

Por cierto pense que te ibas a marchar Alemania, que no se entere Monster, ten cuidado que estos te meten debajo de la rueda de repuesto un par de kilos.


----------



## Usuario eliminado (16 Sep 2009)

Lalonchamasfina dijo:


> Muchas gracias fros .
> He leído mas de una versión de su vida pero todas coinciden con esto :
> 
> Cita:
> ...



Que sea deprimente no quiere decir que no sea ejemplar, pero estos ejemplos cuanto más lejos le queden a uno mucho mejor, la "salud" mental es muy importante y tener un aspecto físico tan chocante como que no ayuda al equilibrio.

El verano pasado en Gerona, no pude evitar cambiarme de acera para que mi hijo no viera a una mujer en silla de ruedas con una deformidad en la cabeza, porque yo que ya soy mayor se me hacía costoso mirarle. 

Convivir con algo así, yo creo que es mejor si ni siquiera plantearselo, son cosas que cuando te tocan te las tienes que ventilar lo mejor que puedes.
Y no olvide que él tampoco tuvo mucha opción era sí o sí


----------



## carloszorro (16 Sep 2009)

que tiene que ver toda esta mierda con la plata?  :


----------



## Usuario eliminado (16 Sep 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> que tiene que ver toda esta mierda con la plata?  :



Perdón, como no había nadie por aquí y Fros se va a largar a Alemania, ya nos estamos ahorrando un viaje, la pela es la pela nen


----------



## carloszorro (16 Sep 2009)

la das un toque por tlf nena, que sos mu aburrios


----------



## Usuario eliminado (16 Sep 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> la das un toque por tlf nena, que sos mu aburrios



Que borde Sr.Zorro, Vd., si que es soso.


----------



## carloszorro (16 Sep 2009)

Robin Madoff dijo:


> Que borde Sr.Zorro, Vd., si que es soso.



nada, perdón por molestarles


----------



## fros (17 Sep 2009)

Robin Madoff dijo:


> Hola Fros, que deprimente la historia del hombre elefante, esperemos que lonchafina este de mejor humor que este pobre
> 
> Por cierto pense que te ibas a marchar Alemania, que no se entere Monster, ten cuidado que estos te meten debajo de la rueda de repuesto un par de kilos.



Me voy el Lunes próximo. Si alguien quiere meter un par de kilos de plata al coche o diez, encantado. Menuda farra me voy a pegar. 

Saludos


----------



## Usuario eliminado (17 Sep 2009)

fros dijo:


> Me voy el Lunes próximo. Si alguien quiere meter un par de kilos de plata al coche o diez, encantado. Menuda farra me voy a pegar.
> 
> Saludos



Ya ha aparecido uno, con el que no se puede contar para pasar la plata ejcondida en el coche. Esto es un inconveniente con el que no contaban los conforeros, lo dicho desechamos lo de pasar la plata en el coche.:


----------



## tiogilito888 (17 Sep 2009)

A la espera de que el amigo y compañero Fros vacíe de plata algún que otro almacén, les dejo este precioso gráfico.


----------



## Buster (17 Sep 2009)

TioGilito: Deberías pedir que en tu lápida ponga:

"Dentro de un tiempo, cuando se derrumbe el sistema fraudulento de dinero fiat imaginario, los que tengamos metales preciosos, seremos vistos como los nuevos acaparadores, usureros y especuladores..."

añadiendo: ... pero el difunto no llegó a ver ese día.


----------



## tiogilito888 (17 Sep 2009)

Buster dijo:


> TioGilito: Deberías pedir que en tu lápida ponga:
> 
> "Dentro de un tiempo, cuando se derrumbe el sistema fraudulento de dinero fiat imaginario, los que tengamos metales preciosos, seremos vistos como los nuevos acaparadores, usureros y especuladores..."
> 
> añadiendo: ... pero el difunto no llegó a ver ese día.



Realmente que yo lo vea o no es algo completamente carente de importancia. Lo relevante es que la gente se de cuenta de la realidad:

- Cuando en el s.XVII se decreta que de los territorios españoles de ultramar no se venda plata en bruto, sino acuñada y a la que se añadía el correspondiente señoreaje hubo una auténtica conmoción, ya que ésta servía como uso dinerario tanto en Occidente como en Oriente.

- Si a nuestros tatarabuelos les dijéramos que una moneda de 12 euros de curso legal del BdE tiene un valor en plata de aproximadamente seis euros...con un señoreaje del 100%, pero que un billete de 500 euros del BCE su emisión tan sólo cuesta imprimirlo algunos céntimos de euro...PENSARÍA QUE QUIEN TUVIERA BILLETES NO CONVERTIBLES NI EN PLATA NI EN ORO ES UN AUTÉNTICO RETRASADO MENTAL.

- Quien no se de cuenta de la auténtica estafa que supone la creación de los "bailouts", por la que se han creado tantos dólares en unos pocos años y no se de cuenta de que el dólar USA se va a colapsar es que no comprende en absoluto qué es una función exponencial.

- El gran timo del dinero supone pasar del dinero real (oro, plata, platino...), al dinero fiduciario (certificados de depósito sobre la existencia de ese dinero real en el banco), para pasar después al dinero _fiat_ (signifíca "hágase" en latín), o sea, al dinero fabricado y que tiene valor tan sólo por decreto...y ahora al dinero _fiat imaginario_, que no es otra cosa que dinero virtual.

Ahora una persona, o una empresa, puede ser rica, tan sólo por el mero hecho de que en su cuenta bancaria aparezcan unos guarismos u otros...aunque no tengan riqueza real.

Los bancos se han beneficiado del los "bailouts" tomando a prestamo dinero del BCE o la Fed, a tipo de interés ridículo...y comprando deuda pública a largo, con magníficos diferenciales. Esto es una auténtica estafa y un timo a la humanidad entera, ya que hay guerras, hambrunas, enfermedades, epidemias, analfabetismo...tan sólo por ganar un DINERO QUE NO EXISTE, COÑO...tan sólo son apuntes contables permitidos por quien tiene el poder, que manda a los políticos cómo tienen que actuar.

Por eso a los bancos no les interesa demasiado vender oro ni plata de forma física...para que la gente no despierte y se dé cuenta sobre qué es el dinero real.


----------



## Buster (17 Sep 2009)

Y si a nuestros tatarabuelos los metieras en un coche y lo pusieras a 100 km/h por una carretera nacional con mucho tráfico, del susto les daba un ataque al corazón y palmaban.

Ya ves tú el caso que se les puede hacer a los tatarabuelos.


----------



## merche400 (17 Sep 2009)

Yo sigo pensando que hasta que no se vean las monedas de 12 euros en circulacion, la gente seguirá pasando del tema.

Por eso, os invito a que compreis cosas con estas monedas que, si bien, tiene un cierto contenido en plata, tambien sirve como moneda de compra-venta en España.


----------



## tiogilito888 (18 Sep 2009)

*Noticia en inglés sacada de Reuters.*

* Silver's outperformed gold 3-to-1

* Coeur d'Alene chief says silver deficit seen

By Steve James

DENVER, Sept 15 (Reuters) - Silver has outperformed gold this year as investors flocked to precious metals in the economic downturn and silver producers can look forward to good times ahead, the head of Coeur d'Alene Mines (CDE.N) said on Tuesday.

"In the wake of this (financial) hurricane, this is a new golden age for us," Dennis Wheeler, the silver producers' chairman, president and chief executive officer told the Denver Gold Forum industry gathering.

Not only were investors buying silver as a safe haven against the recession, but new demand from electronic appliance makers for the metal was likely to strain global supplies, he said.

"We continue to see a deficit of about 100 million ounces for silver this year and it is continuing."

On a day when silver rose past $17 an ounce, Wheeler noted that the gold price had risen some 15 percent this year to around $1,000 an ounce, but silver was up 50 percent.

"The number one performer this year has been silver. Silver has outperformed gold three-to-one," said Wheeler, whose company has silver and gold projects in Bolivia, Mexico, Chile, Argentina, Australia and the United States.

"We are seeing the beginnings of a new sustainable global silver market. Clearly investors were driving the market this year."

He said that as the economy got back on its feet, silver demand was seen increasing, especially after "upbeat" outlooks from computer and appliance makers who use the metal for batteries.

Apart from traditional uses for jewelry, silver is increasingly in demand for solar energy and water purification components, medical uses and photography. (Editing by Leslie Gevirtz)


----------



## tiogilito888 (18 Sep 2009)

*Producción de plata en 2009, por el Dr. Thomas Chaize.*

Silver is a precious white metal which symbol is Ag. Its name comes from the Latin Argentum. Its melting temperature is 961° and its density is 10 490 kilogramme/m3. 

Industrial use of silver is often associated with the declining use of film, then it represents only 1 / 10 of its use. Silver is used for its conductivity (electronic) and properties bactericidal (nanotechnology of Health). Since the advent of digital photography, industrial demand has largely offset the decline in demand for photographic film. Physical properties of silver: ductility, conductivity, malleability, make its industrial use is increasing every year. Industrial demand for silver represents half of the silver in the world. Silver is used for its qualities in the electronic conductivity of quality: mobile phones, printed circuit, solar cell. As conductor of electricity, It is better than copper or gold. Diamond is the best driver, but it is much more expensive and less convenient as you will agree. Silver is also used for its bactericidal properties (clothing, bandages, refrigerators, water purifiers, dental amalgam ,...). Silver is also used as a catalyst, for soldering or welding in the manufacture of battery, mirror. The jewel is the second source of consumption of silver with a small quarter of the requests, and one small quarter of the demand comes from photography, coins, and silver medals.

On the supply side, 8 / 10 are provided by mining, 2 / 10 by recycling (sales of central bank silver declines). This is the recycling of silver that makes up the difference between demand and world production of silver. However, it is increasingly difficult to launder silver, given the decline in photographic film and the rise of industrial use. It is indeed used in many products in small quantities. 

I. Production of silver : a by-product. 
Only a small third of silver production comes from the production of silver mines, the rest comes from a small third of mine production of zinc and lead, a quarter of the copper mines and one-eighth of gold mines (the natural alloy of gold and silver is called electrum). That silver is expensive or not, it has little importance for ¾ producers silver in the world because they are producers of zinc, lead, copper and gold before being producers of silver. I am not saying that this does not concern them, but the price of zinc, lead, copper and gold that matter most to them. These metals are their primary source of income, silver is only one income. The price of silver is like the “icing on the cake”. For this reason the production of silver is unique, it depends on the fundamentals of zinc, copper, lead and gold. As production of platinum is separated from the palladium, the money is inseparable from the production of gold and industrial metals such as copper, zinc and lead. Thus the first five silver producing countries are all part of the top 5 producers of copper, zinc, lead and gold.

According to the USGS silver production in the world in 2008 is estimated at 20 900 tonnes of silver or 671 million ounces of silver, a new record for silver production. In 2007, production was 20 800 tonnes of silver, or 668 million ounces of silver. Silver production has benefited from record zinc prices in 2006 / 2007, of copper from 2006 to 2008, lead in August 2007, gold and silver in 2008. It is therefore not surprising that 2007 and 2008 to be record years for the production of silver. However, the end of 2008 and early 2009 have seen the price of zinc, copper, and lead collapse below their current production. At that time the bank funding disappears and capitalization mine down, and this will have consequences on the production of silver in 2009 despite the high price of gold and silver.

II. Major producers of silver in the world.

1. Peru produced 118.5 million ounces of silver in 2008, 17.6% of world production of silver. The four largest mines of Peru produce 47.2% of the silver of the country, 55 million ounces of silver produced in 2008. The production of silver has almost doubled since 1998 from 65 million ounces of silver to 118 million ounces of silver (3 685 tonnes of silver). 

These four mines primarily produce zinc, gold, copper and even molybdenum. The production of silver is an associate production. Peru is the largest producer in the world of silver, the second largest producer of copper, the third largest producer of zinc, lead the fourth and fifth gold. His first producer of silver is the result of the high level of the four other productions. 

2. Mexico is the second largest producer of silver. In 2008, Mexico produced 96.4 million ounces of silver (3 000 tonnes of silver). Mexico is to silver production that South Africa was to gold production. Mexico has lost its position as leading producer of silver in favor of Peru in 2002. Mexico is also the 6th producer of zinc and lead producer 5th.

3. Silver production in China is 83.5 million ounces of silver in 2008 (2600 tonnes of silver). China is the 3rd producer of silver in the world. The main reason is probably the most important Chinese production of zinc. Indeed, China is by far the largest producer of zinc in the world. China is also the 1st largest producer of lead and gold.

4. Chile has produced 64.3 million ounces of silver (2 000 tonnes of silver) last year which gives him the rank of fourth largest producer of silver. This large production of silver is closer to its position as the world's largest producer of copper. 

5. Australia is the fifth largest producer of silver in the world with a production of 57.8 million ounces of silver (1 800 tonnes of silver). Australia is also the 2nd largest producer of zinc and lead, 4th largest gold and 5th place for copper. Australian production of silver is only a by-product of these metals.

6. The majority of the production of silver from Poland which is the 6th largest producer of silver with 41.7 million ounces of silver (1300 tonnes of silver) comes to 90% of one copper mine. 

The 7th and the 8th largest producer of silver are the USA with 40.5 million ounces of silver (1 260 tonnes of silver) and Canada with 25.7 million ounces of silver (800 tons of silver). They both were the world's leading producers of silver in the early 1970s, are both below their level of production time. 


The production of silver depends on ¾ of the mine production of copper, zinc, lead and gold. The production of silver depends on the prices of these metals that the price of silver itself! 

The production of silver increased while production of copper, zinc, lead and gold increased. The fact that the first five silver producing countries are also the leading producer of copper, zinc, lead and gold is not a coincidence but geology. I have already broached the subject of production of gold and zinc, there are two unknown copper and lead. I write about these two metals in the coming months to give you all the pieces of the production silver in the world.


----------



## VOTIN (18 Sep 2009)

¿¿Viste ayer el programa de los pisos en la tele??..........LOS REGALAN
vaya decada que te espera......
espero que con la plata atines mas......
¿¿quieres que traduzca eso del ingles al spanish???


----------



## carloszorro (18 Sep 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Silver is a precious white metal which symbol is Ag. Its name comes from the Latin Argentum. Its melting temperature is 961° and its density is 10 490 kilogramme/m3.
> 
> Industrial use of silver is often associated with the declining use of film, then it represents only 1 / 10 of its use. Silver is used for its conductivity (electronic) and properties bactericidal (nanotechnology of Health). Since the advent of digital photography, industrial demand has largely offset the decline in demand for photographic film. Physical properties of silver: ductility, conductivity, malleability, make its industrial use is increasing every year. Industrial demand for silver represents half of the silver in the world. Silver is used for its qualities in the electronic conductivity of quality: mobile phones, printed circuit, solar cell. As conductor of electricity, It is better than copper or gold. Diamond is the best driver, but it is much more expensive and less convenient as you will agree. Silver is also used for its bactericidal properties (clothing, bandages, refrigerators, water purifiers, dental amalgam ,...). Silver is also used as a catalyst, for soldering or welding in the manufacture of battery, mirror. The jewel is the second source of consumption of silver with a small quarter of the requests, and one small quarter of the demand comes from photography, coins, and silver medals.
> 
> ...



las minas tienen problemas de financiación debido a la crisis crediticia, y que a pesar de las subidas del metal hay proyectos que están parados


----------



## tiogilito888 (18 Sep 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿¿Viste ayer el programa de los pisos en la tele??..........LOS REGALAN
> vaya decada que te espera......
> espero que con la plata atines mas......
> ¿¿quieres que traduzca eso del ingles al spanish???



A mí hoy me han regalado 2 pisos al comprarme unas natillas Danet y un bungalow por 8 yogures azucarados Danone.

Estoy a la espera de que salga una oferta de regalo de un apartamento en el Pirineo cerca de Baqueira...a ver si tengo suerte, ya que hasta ahora sólo me lo ofrecen en estaciones de estaciones de esquí cutres.

Si te atreves a traducirlo...Y A HACERLO BIEN...por mí encantado, para la comodidad de los foreros que no puedan comprenderlo en inglés. Si la vas a cagar en la traducción, mejor déjalo así.


----------



## VOTIN (18 Sep 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> A mí hoy me han regalado 2 pisos al comprarme unas natillas Danet y un bungalow por 8 yogures azucarados Danone.
> 
> Estoy a la espera de que salga una oferta de regalo de un apartamento en el Pirineo cerca de Baqueira...a ver si tengo suerte, ya que hasta ahora sólo me lo ofrecen en estaciones de estaciones de esquí cutres.
> 
> Si te atreves a traducirlo...Y A HACERLO BIEN...por mí encantado, para la comodidad de los foreros que no puedan comprenderlo en inglés. Si la vas a cagar en la traducción, mejor déjalo así.



Por aqui te venden pisos a 77000 €..............
estan como lobos,ayer hable con un amigo que tiene 17 .(resignacion...),tambien tenia sobre 20000 m2 de naves ,eso esta mejor........
Yo quiero esperar ,cuando baje uno que me gusto de 220.000 €,a 100k o 90k me lo pensare,ahora esta solo por 160k...aun esta verde.

Ah ,la traduccion

La plata es una maravilla,......bla,bla,bla..........de cojones la plata.....bla,bla,ble,bli,blo,blu..........esto va pa rriba......joder con la
plata ,,,,bla,bla........no hija noooo!!...bla ,bla,ble,bli,blo,blu
Estodo mas o menos igual............

Ya sabes antes de irte al Norte le buscamos acomodo a esas monedillas tuyas
en mi hogar......


----------



## tiogilito888 (18 Sep 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> las minas tienen problemas de financiación debido a la crisis crediticia, y que a pesar de las subidas del metal hay proyectos que están parados



Ojalá algún dia tengamos tiempo de escribir largo y tendido del tema...ya que existen historias para no dormir.

Las empresas mineras -en general- siempre han tenido problemas de financiación por causas muy diversas, que ahora no vamos a abordar en este post. Evidentemente no es lo mismo un gigante del sector como BHP Billiton, que alguna empresa exploradora minera junior de las que cotizan tan sólo en la bolsa de Vancouver.

Ahora es la crisis crediticia...pero en los años 90, era que el dinero no fluía hacia el sector minero...YA QUE IBA AL SECTOR TECNOLÓGICO, DESDE LA ECLOSIÓN DE INTERNET Y EL NASDAQ. Era así de crudo...como no había pasta ya que el dinero en empresas tecnológicas podía crecer de forma exponencial, pues las materias primas en la minería no eran caras y apenas se desarrollaron nuevos proyectos mineros debido a que era muy arriesgado y potencialmente poco rentable.

Un dia hablaremos de la creación de un ejemplo de companía minera "junior", de cómo puede financiarse, de cómo amplia capital, de cuáles son sus objetivos como empresa, de cuáles son los objetivos de los directivos y los de las diversas clases de accionistas...

Si ustedes creen que los bancos, en general, son unos hijos de puta...ni se imaginan cómo son los bancos de negocios cuando realizan un proyecto de financiación sobre una compañía minera.

También deberíamos ir desgranando algunas realidades sobre el sistema financiero. Puede parecer que los bancos apenas tienen inversión en metal...pero eso no es cierto. Los bancos tampoco son tontos...piden dinero de papel a los estados a precio de regalo, pero tienen importantísimas participaciones en el sector minero, aunque de esto apenas se hable.

Habrá otras jornadas para ahondar en estos temas. Pero les aseguro que ahora no es que no se facilite la financiación a las mineras: NUNCA se ha hecho. Los bancos siempre han tenido actitudes leoninas con este tipo de inversiones.


----------



## tiogilito888 (18 Sep 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Por aqui te venden pisos a 77000 €..............
> estan como lobos,ayer hable con un amigo que tiene 17 .(resignacion...),tambien tenia sobre 20000 m2 de naves ,eso esta mejor........
> Yo quiero esperar ,cuando baje uno que me gusto de 220.000 €,a 100k o 90k me lo pensare,ahora esta solo por 160k...aun esta verde.
> 
> ...



Votin, ¿para qué quiero yo un piso de 77.000 € en un lugar sin nieve?. Me parece mucho más inteligente mi postura...esperar a que regalen un apartamento en Baqueira Beret, al comprar 3 paquetes de Corn Flakes.

Si es que algunos sois duritos de mollera.:


----------



## tiogilito888 (24 Sep 2009)

Menudo varapalo a la plata llevamos hoy.

Tendré que volver a discutir con el forero Monster, a ver si se eleva el precio.


----------



## carloszorro (24 Sep 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> y como mi obsesión son los movimientos del precio y un poco menos los fundamentales, una muestra de como podría aprovechar una corrección para aumentar otro 20% mi famoso cupo
> siempre que la plata vuelva a las cercanías de los 14,50$, claro



habrá que salir de compras 
si me lo ponen en 14,50
a seguir llenando el carro


----------



## carloszorro (24 Sep 2009)

una simple corrección saludable dentro del canal alcista


----------



## NetiZen (28 Sep 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> El platino es el oro de los ricos...por eso no lo llevan encima ni los gitanos, ni los rumanos, ni los sudacas...



Leyendo este hilo voy aprendiendo lo que es tener clase: Pasapisero pillado que encima participa en este foro (prometo hilo mítico).


----------



## VOTIN (29 Sep 2009)

NetiZen dijo:


> Leyendo este hilo voy aprendiendo lo que es tener clase: Pasapisero pillado que encima participa en este foro (prometo hilo mítico).



Haces bien en aprender que buena falta te hace BARTOLOMEO ,que eres un BARTOLOMEO, o mas bien mas MEO que BARTOLO.


----------



## Rocket (30 Sep 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Jim Rogers y Tiogilito888 os lo avisan: el próximo boom será la plata.
> 
> The Silver Bear Cafe
> 
> Suerte en vuestras inversiones.



Si... pocos días después de publicarse tal informe, el valor de la plata se desplomó como nunca antes lo había hecho. Después de cazar a los cuatro tontos que juegan a ser expertos...

Amos no me jodas...


----------



## carloszorro (30 Sep 2009)

Rocket dijo:


> Si... pocos días después de publicarse tal informe, el valor de la plata se desplomó como nunca antes lo había hecho. Después de cazar a los cuatro tontos que juegan a ser expertos...
> 
> Amos no me jodas...



hombre, si te lees el libro de jim rogers entero "el boom de las materias primas" donde se explica perfectamente que el boom será en el 2017 aproximadamente (pico mas alto en la cotización) por el tema de duración de los ciclos
tambien explica que habrá muchísima volatilidad y que lo mejor es aprovechar los días de pánico para entrar y no los días de euforia
te recomiendo el libro, es muy interesante


----------



## segundaresidencia (30 Sep 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> hombre, si te lees el libro de jim rogers entero "el boom de las materias primas" donde se explica perfectamente que el boom será en el 2017 aproximadamente (pico mas alto en la cotización) por el tema de duración de los ciclos
> tambien explica que habrá muchísima volatilidad y que lo mejor es aprovechar los días de pánico para entrar y no los días de euforia
> te recomiendo el libro, es muy interesante



perdona carlos, estoy buscando el libro y no lo encuentro por ningun lado ¿el titulo es ese?? el ares esta plano....
gracias,un saludo

EDITO;
ya lo vi aqui






alguien lo tiene digitalizado?? ;-))


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 Oct 2009)

Os recomiendo el libro de Christian "Commodities rising" (pero me parece que sólo está en inglés). Encontraréis cosas que no están en otros libros.

Amazon.com: Commodities Rising: The Reality Behind the Hype and How To Really Profit in the Commodities Market (9780471772255): Jeffrey M. Christian: Books


----------



## alder (1 Oct 2009)

Segunda fijate aca que lo tenes en español.
saludos
El Boom de las Materias Primas - Google Libros


----------



## Samuel_five (6 Oct 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> Yo sigo pensando que hasta que no se vean las monedas de 12 euros en circulacion, la gente seguirá pasando del tema.
> 
> Por eso, os invito a que compreis cosas con estas monedas que, si bien, tiene un cierto contenido en plata, tambien sirve como moneda de compra-venta en España.



¿Dónde puedo comprar esas monedas ...?


----------



## Samuel_five (6 Oct 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Haces bien en aprender que buena falta te hace BARTOLOMEO ,que eres un BARTOLOMEO, o mas bien mas MEO que BARTOLO.



No he leído todavía nada en el hilo ese que dices del pasapisero pillado ... ¿de qué va? ¿que alguién del foro esta intentando vender casas o qué ...? Es que antes de ponerme quiero saber quien es (vamos el nick en el foro) ...


----------



## sakeo (6 Oct 2009)

en tu banco o caja bajo pedido
o en el banco de españa, en cualquier sucursal de cada provincia,
entras alli y la pides al cajero directamente y te las dan, sin encargarlas.


----------



## asqueado (6 Oct 2009)

sakeo dijo:


> en tu banco o caja bajo pedido
> o en el banco de españa, en cualquier sucursal de cada provincia,
> entras alli y la pides al cajero directamente y te las dan, sin encargarlas.




Ya no existe el Banco de España en todas las provincias, lo han quitado de casi la totalidad de las capitales de provincia, creo que ha quedado reducido a solo una entidad por comunidad


----------



## merche400 (6 Oct 2009)

Que tiempos aquellos(unas cuantas semanas...) en los que se compraba y menospreciaba las Silver Eagles a precio de 12 euros BDE.

Yo hice un canje limitado y no me arrepiento.


----------



## Cayo largo (6 Oct 2009)

Borrado por ser una tontería .


----------



## segundaresidencia (9 Oct 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> Que tiempos aquellos(unas cuantas semanas...) en los que se compraba y menospreciaba las Silver Eagles a precio de 12 euros BDE.
> 
> Yo hice un canje limitado y no me arrepiento.



yo voy muy muy muy cargado de silver eagles , cuando las pueda vender por 25 leuros cada una lo haré, mientras guardaditas estan, he tenido ofertas de compra a traves del foro, pero todavia no estan "maduras"


----------



## carloszorro (9 Oct 2009)

la plata está fortísima, se me ha escapao sin darme tiempo a respirar
pero estoy dispuesto a esperar semanas, incluso meses, a ver si me cae la breva de un día de fuerte pánico vendedor para volver a entrar


----------



## segundaresidencia (9 Oct 2009)

z0rb dijo:


> Noche de invierno... segundaresidencia se ha ligado a una tía ligera de ropa y tras beneficiársela llega la madrugada y empieza a hacer frío, la tía ligera de ropa se levanta:
> 
> TLDR - ¿Tienes algo para ponerme que hace frío?
> SR - Noooooo!!!! No abras ese armario!!!
> ...



los tengo en una oficina bancaria(caja seguridad),ya se que me vais a decir que estoy loco y que esto petará, (esta todo bien atado con el seguro),pero prefiero eso antes que no poder ni salir a tirar la basura sin pensar que van a entrar a por ello.
por cierto ¿sabiais que no se puede guardar dinero en efectivo? eso me dijeron,me quedé flipado ,no se si es cierto :


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Oct 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> los tengo en una oficina bancaria(caja seguridad),



Y te caben las Monsterboxes? Conociéndote (que ya nos conocemos) apostaría a que las tienes en casa...: Pero aquí a nadie le importa (salvo a los de las bandas rumanas que nos leen...) 

Mucha suerte con la venta (sabiendo que otros cargaron más y a precios mucho más bajos y que están dispuestos a venderlas siempre más baratas...)


----------



## segundaresidencia (9 Oct 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> otros cargaron más y a precios mucho más bajos y que están dispuestos a venderlas siempre más baratas...)



que mala debe de ser la envidia.....


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Oct 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> que mala debe de ser la envidia.....



¿Te has pasado la noche editando?

De envidia nada. Se llama libre mercado. Vendo al precio que me sale del nabo. Y me sale del nabo vender por lo menos un 5% más barato que tú. ¿Tienes algún problema? 

(y no tengo sólo 4 o 5 eagles como pusiste (y editaste)...por desgracia para ti)


----------



## segundaresidencia (9 Oct 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> De envidia nada. )










Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Se llama libre mercado. *Vendo al precio que me sale del nabo. Y me sale del nabo vender por lo menos un 5% más barato que tú. ¿Tienes algún problema?*



no voy a entrar al trapo de insultos monster,no me merece la pena estoy tranquilo y con muuuuuuchos silver eagles,no te preocupes por mi


Monsterspeculator dijo:


> (y no tengo sólo 4 o 5 eagles como pusiste ,por desgracia para ti)



ja ja ja ,me parto y me mondo como diria el luisma  que mas quisieras monster ,no pasa nada no te preocupes,eso si procura no faltar al respeto,yo no te lo falto (hace tiempo ya que soy "bueno")y por mucho que intentes provocarme no lo conseguirás.
se que tu ganas mucho dinero ,de hecho aqui nos lo dejastes bien claro (ja ja ja ,no puedo aguantar la risa)
pinchen en la imagen y veran


----------



## VOTIN (9 Oct 2009)

A mi lo que me extraña es que siendo la plata BACTERICIDA no MATE al BICHO del MONSTER
solo por CONTACTO.........
En fin ,esperemos que algun dia el TIOGIL desvele el misterio..............


----------



## Akita (9 Oct 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> A mi lo que me extraña es que siendo la plata BACTERICIDA no MATE al BICHO del MONSTER
> solo por CONTACTO.........
> En fin ,*esperemos que algun dia el TIOGIL desvele el misterio..............*



Sí, esperemos, esperemos... pero mejor hagámosolo sentados.


----------



## Germain (9 Oct 2009)

Creo que no volveremos a ver ese nick por estos lares.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Oct 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Te has pasado la noche editando?
> 
> De envidia nada. Se llama libre mercado. Vendo al precio que me sale del nabo. Y me sale del nabo vender por lo menos un 5% más barato que tú. ¿Tienes algún problema?
> 
> (y no tengo sólo 4 o 5 eagles como pusiste (y editaste)...por desgracia para ti)



No sé donde puede estar la falta de respeto a secondhome, forero respetable donde los haya. Entiendo que es muy jodido quedarse pringado con las monsterboxes...pero no hay que cargar JUSTO en el momento en que baja el overspot. Qué putada. Lo siento mucho por tí. Si sólo hubieses esperado unos meses hubieses podido comprar mucho más barato...como otros...

Y por cierto. Tranquilízate. No creo que haya nadie tan desesperado cómo para tenerte envidia....

Y sí, estimado secondhome, en el sector financiero se puede ganar bastante más que vendiendo relojes en la calle. Qué le vamos a hacer...C'est la vie!


----------



## hinka (9 Oct 2009)

Germain dijo:


> Creo que no volveremos a ver ese nick por estos lares.



Motivo??????????


----------



## VOTIN (10 Oct 2009)

hinka dijo:


> Motivo??????????



Ha sido acosado por los AUROAMENTIOS ,las hienas han hecho bien su trabajo.

Ningun ARGAMIENTO quiso dar la cara para protegerlo.Ha sido una gran baja.


----------



## Usuario eliminado (10 Oct 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ha sido acosado por los AUROAMENTIOS ,las hienas han hecho bien su trabajo.
> 
> Ningun ARGAMIENTO quiso dar la cara para protegerlo.Ha sido una gran baja.



Yo espero que vuelva, de hecho a veces lo intuyo entre nosotros.

Efectivamente es una gran pérdida, Monster necesita su alterego para sacar todo su potencial.


----------



## Akita (10 Oct 2009)

Lalonchamasfina dijo:


> Simplemente soy una persona que disfruta leyendo éste foro mas que escribiendo .
> Puede usted preguntar a Carlopez , por mi no hay problema .



Hola segundaresidencia, ¿qué tal va todo?


----------



## segundaresidencia (11 Oct 2009)

Akita dijo:


> Hola segundaresidencia, ¿qué tal va todo?



k-akita a ver si vas a ser un gaylord de esos y te pongo palote, lo siento,soy hetero, pero no discrimino a los gays,nunca
vaya la obsesion que tiene el nene......


----------



## Akita (12 Oct 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> k-akita a ver si vas a ser un gaylord de esos y te pongo palote, lo siento,soy hetero, pero no discrimino a los gays,nunca
> vaya la obsesion que tiene el nene......



Tienes que currarte más los multinicks, que cada vez te los pillamos antes.


----------



## segundaresidencia (12 Oct 2009)

KAkita dijo:


> Tienes que currarte más los multinicks, que cada vez te los pillamos antes.



si, es que eres muy listo,me sorprende tu inteligencia......


----------



## halconx (12 Oct 2009)

No hagaís caso de la subida del oro, están vendiendo los bancos centrales que necesitan liquidez.
Siento no poder dar más inormación sobre el tema por respeto a mis su******ores.

BroadMarket


----------



## fros (12 Oct 2009)

halconx dijo:


> No hagaís caso de la subida del oro, están vendiendo los bancos centrales que necesitan liquidez.
> Siento no poder dar más inormación sobre el tema por respeto a mis su******ores.
> 
> BroadMarket



Oiga, y si los bancos centrales se ponen a vender como locos el oro para conseguir pasta...no sería lógico que bajara en lugar de que subiera?. 

A mayor oferta baja el precio. O no?. 

PD: no pienso decir a nadie que nos ha dado esta valiosa información. Más que nada por respeto a sus su******es.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (12 Oct 2009)

halconx dijo:


> No hagaís caso de la subida del oro, están vendiendo los bancos centrales que necesitan liquidez.
> Siento no poder dar más inormación sobre el tema por respeto a mis su******ores.
> 
> BroadMarket



Hola Spamero,

Se te ve un poco perdido. O sea que porque los bancos centrales venden el precio sube? Tú si que tienes las ideas claras....


----------



## merche400 (13 Oct 2009)

:


----------



## carloszorro (13 Oct 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> :



*impresionante*


----------



## merche400 (13 Oct 2009)

Lo que es un flipe esque, en USD$, la revaloriazacion ha sido brutal en 1 año.
Yo diría que en 80% se ha revalorizado. Desde los 10 USD$ a 18USD$ (aprox)







:


----------



## carloszorro (13 Oct 2009)

tiene que irse a máximos ya, 20$/22$, creo que eran


----------



## merche400 (13 Oct 2009)

¿teneis pensado ir "hechando lastre" conforme vaya subiendo la plata?

Yo tengo la intencion de ir vendiendo poco a poco conforme pase de los 20 y, si vuelve a bajar, seguir comprando.

¿Y vosotros?


----------



## carloszorro (13 Oct 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> ¿teneis pensado ir "hechando lastre" conforme vaya subiendo la plata?
> 
> Yo tengo la intencion de ir vendiendo poco a poco conforme pase de los 20 y, si vuelve a bajar, seguir comprando.
> 
> ¿Y vosotros?



vigilaría al dólar, mientras dure su caída no es buena idea vender
también vigilaría los datos del PIB chino, si salen buenos, los metales tendrán tirón


----------



## carloszorro (13 Oct 2009)

El dia 22 se anuncia el crecimiento del PIB chino del tercer trimestre


----------



## Josh Cluni (13 Oct 2009)

Hace tiempo que sigo el hilo y me doy cabezazos por no haberme lanzado el pasado diciembre. Sobretodo plata y paladio... A ver si se calma un poco la cosa y se puede entrar.


----------



## carloszorro (30 Oct 2009)

Josh Cluni dijo:


> Hace tiempo que sigo el hilo y me doy cabezazos por no haberme lanzado el pasado diciembre. Sobretodo plata y paladio... A ver si se calma un poco la cosa y se puede entrar.



Los metales tienen una volatilidad endiablada, ni acciones ni divisas, las materias primas tendrán los movimientos mas salvajes que te puedas imaginar, el que no esté dispuesto a soportar momentos de euforia/pánico mejor meterse en otros temas.
Si por el contrario miras el largo plazo y te da igual una corrección del 50%, este es el mejor sitio


----------



## carloszorro (3 Nov 2009)

*La plata, el "oro del pobre", espera su momento de gloria*

En el mundo de los metales preciosos, la plata está generalmente considerada como "el oro del pobre", pero podría ganar prestigio gracias a nuevas salidas en la sanidad, el medio ambiente y la energía, según los especialistas.

"La plata nunca se consideró realmente una inversión al mismo nivel que el oro, y está tradicionalmente considerada como 'el oro del pobre'", recordó el martes Jessica Cross, dirigente de la empresa Virtual Metals, durante la décima conferencia anual del London Bullion Market, el mercado londinense de los metales preciosos, que se lleva a cabo en Edimburgo (Escocia).

Esta maldición de la plata está ligada a su proceso de extracción, como explicó Roque Benavides, director de la compañía minera peruana Buenaventura.

La plata constituye a menudo un subproducto que se extrae al mismo tiempo que otras materias primas más o menos nobles como el oro, el cobre, el zinc o el plomo. Benavides destacó que "la mayor mina de oro de Sudamérica, Yanacocha, produce así más onzas de plata que de oro".

Como es al mismo tiempo mucho más abundante que el oro, su valor está condenado a ser una fracción del valor del metal amarillo. Y su cotización sigue permanentemente a la del oro, como se pudo comprobar en el último año.

Tras un récord histórico establecido el 17 de marzo de 2008 con 21,35 dólares la onza, la plata cayó con la crisis a un mínimo de 9,06 dólares hace casi exactamente un año, el 28 de octubre de 2008.

Desde entonces, subió en la estela del oro, pero mientras éste alcanzó nuevas cimas, el metal gris lleva semanas estancado en entre 16 y 18 dólares.

Sin embargo, la plata espera poder tomarse su revancha. Cuando algunos pensaban que su uso industrial estaba condenado por el mercado de las películas fotográficas, que prácticamente desapareció víctima del desarrollo de las tecnologías digitales, la demanda de plata podría reforzarse en los próximos años gracias a la aparición de nuevas aplicaciones.

"Las preocupaciones y miedos que sacuden el mundo siguen el juego de la plata", desde el aumento de la obesidad en Occidente hasta la seguridad, pasando por la energía y el medio ambiente, afirmó Jessica Cross.

Así, la plata se utiliza ahora en las etiquetas de identificación por radiofrecuencia (RFID) o en los paneles solares. Está llamada a remplazar al arsénico en el tratamiento de la madera, y también es buscada en medicina como bactericida.

"Sus cualidades son muy útiles para ayudar a curar las lesiones de piel" que se desarrollan de manera exponencial con el desarrollo de los casos de obesidad severa", explica Cross.

Sin olvidar ámbitos como el textil, donde la plata ayuda a combatir los malos olores al limitar la proliferación de bacterias, la higiene alimentaria o la purificación del agua, por citar sólo algunos.

Más aún, estas nuevas aplicaciones, contrariamente a los usos tradicionales como la fotografía o la joyería, no permitirían un reciclaje a gran escala de las reservas de plata utilizadas, lo cual mantendría los precios.

Sin embargo, James Steel, analista de HSBC, se declaró prudente en cuanto a las perspectivas del mercado a corto plazo debido a la influencia considerable de los especuladores en los precios, a través de los ETF (fondos cotizados). Según él, "la plata caerá bajo los 15 dólares la onza antes de fin de año, pero no volverá a hundirse por debajo de los 10 dólares".


mercados,finanzas,economia,fondos y cotizaciones - Invertia


----------



## elultimo (5 Nov 2009)

carloszorro

Muchas gracias por el artículo.

"la plata caerá bajo los 15 dólares la onza antes de fin de año, pero no volverá a hundirse por debajo de los 10 dólares"

¿Que opinais sobre esto?

¿Creeis que el autor es sincero o es la tipica publicidad que busca hacer vender sus activos a los pequeños inversores que esperan una revalorización aún mayor?

Saludos


----------



## carloszorro (5 Nov 2009)

elultimo dijo:


> carloszorro
> 
> Muchas gracias por el artículo.
> 
> ...



Las zonas de control por arriba son 18,50$ y 21$
por abajo 14,50$, se está moviendo entre estas dos zonas, una ruptura de cualquiera de ellas produciría un gran movimiento en el mismo sentido, lo mas probable es que sea hacia arriba, una caída a la zona 14,50$ me parece oportunidad de compra para el largo plazo


----------



## elultimo (10 Nov 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> Las zonas de control por arriba son 18,50$ y 21$
> por abajo 14,50$, se está moviendo entre estas dos zonas, una ruptura de cualquiera de ellas produciría un gran movimiento en el mismo sentido, lo mas probable es que sea hacia arriba, una caída a la zona 14,50$ me parece oportunidad de compra para el largo plazo





Muchas gracias por tu respuesta Carlos.


----------



## elultimo (12 Nov 2009)

¿Alguien conoce algún buen pool de plata en Europa?

Ya sabeis como la de kitco

https://online.kitco.com/bullion/index.html#pools

Gracias


----------



## merche400 (16 Nov 2009)

yo de eso de lineas y curvas entiendo poco...pero me da a mi que "la bisectriz equidistantes esa al alza" la está rebasando hoy.

¿que hay de nuevo para este subidon? ¿Puede ser que usanos y chinois no han llegado a ningun acuerdo?


----------



## carloszorro (16 Nov 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> yo de eso de lineas y curvas entiendo poco...pero me da a mi que "la bisectriz equidistantes esa al alza" la está rebasando hoy.
> 
> ¿que hay de nuevo para este subidon? ¿Puede ser que usanos y chinois no han llegado a ningun acuerdo?



:XX::XX:Como rompa la zona de 21$ vas a ver volar la plata como nunca te habrías imaginado


----------



## carloszorro (16 Nov 2009)

el dato de ventas minoristas de los usanos ha sido mejor de lo esperado

pero cuidao que podría haber papelón (ventas masivas) entre los 19$ y 21$ hay gente enganchada


----------



## elultimo (24 Nov 2009)

De la mano del rally del oro... llega el momento de la plata
elEconomista.es
23/11/2009 - 21:58
5 comentarios
Puntúa la noticia :
Nota de los usuarios: 8.3 ( 6 votos )

* Imprimir
* Enviar
* Aumentar texto
* Reducir texto

plata.jpg
Enlaces relacionados
Nuevo máximo del oro
¿Oro a 1.200 dólares?

Cuando el oro está en racha, otros metales preciosos tienden a seguirle. Y aunque estos pueden tener un potencial limitado para aquellos inversores que entren ahora en el mercado, la atención se centra en aquellos que más tajada pueden sacar de las subidas de su hermano dorado, como la plata.

"El precio del oro y el de la plata tienden a moverse siempre en la misma dirección. Así, se usa el ratio conocido como gold/silver para identificar posibles movimientos extremos entre ambos materiales. Actualmente, la medida se mantiene en 64,12 puntos, tras remontar desde un mínimo de 58,41 registrado a mediados de septiembre", explica Angus Campbell.

En 2008, este ratio tocó un máximo alrededor de 84, antes de caer hasta su nivel actual. Así, todo apunta a que hay una gran tendencia en desarrollo, señala la web financiera Citywire. Y es que en marzo del año pasado, la plata llegó a superar los 20 dólares, mientras que actualmente aún se mueve por debajo de los 18.
La locura del oro

Los inversores no suelen mirar a Vietnam en busca de pistas de en qué dirección se van a mover los mercados, pero teniendo el frenesí que se ha visto en el mercado de oro de la nación, se pueden extraer lecciones a nivel global de lo que está por venir.

Buscando una manera de cubrirse contra la inflación, que alcanzó el 20% a principios de 2008, los inversores vietnamitas se apuntaron a la fiebre del oro antes de que se convirtiera en una moda global. El gobierno del país asiático, preocupado por las fuertes entradas de dinero en un activo improductivo, puso coto a las importaciones.

La semana pasada, mientras el resto del mundo vio como el oro escalaba más allá de los 1.100 dólares la onza, en el mercado cerrado de Vietnam (que ha cotizado en los últimos meses una media de 60 dólares por onza por encima del mercado global) el precio de este metal precioso se acercó hasta los 1.300 dólares por un aumento masivo del trading en el país.

Las autoridades vietnamitas relajaron apropiadamente los controles a las importaciones, pero el episodio refleja claramente que las restricciones de suministro y la cantidad de capital en circulación están volviendo un poco locos a los mercados de oro.
Bancos centrales chapados en oro

También ayuda a la tendencia alcista del oro, y por tanto a la del resto de metales preciosos, la debilidad de dólar. El nerviosismo por el valor del billete verde ha llevado a bancos centrales como el indio a hacer compras masivas del metal precioso.

La compra de 67.000 millones en oro que hizo el Banco de India este mes elevó al 55% el stock del metal en el país, y se produjo después de otras operaciones similares llevadas a cabo en mercado abierto por otros bancos centrales como el ruso o el chino.

Sin embargo, la supuesta subida que cabe esperar de la plata no se va a apoyar en grandes compras como éstas.

¿Por qué? Porque muchos grandes inversores, como los gestores de fondos "no van a jugar con la plata por el tamaño y la liquidez de este mercado. Este metal mueve aproximadamente una décima parte del volumen que podemos encontrar en el del oro, aunque es verdad que se mueve en línea con éste. Pensamos que puede tener un potencial alcista de entre el 20 o 30% en pocos meses vista", comenta John Wong, gestor del Gold and Precious Metals trust de la firma New City Investment Management.


----------



## VOTIN (12 Dic 2009)

He aprovechado para comprar 2 columnarios en un viaje a Madrid............
me ofrecen una moneda de 2 EXCELENTES por 2000 € ¿es caro?
quien sepa que responda si quiere


----------



## zipote_ca (13 Dic 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> He aprovechado para comprar 2 columnarios en un viaje a Madrid............
> me ofrecen una moneda de 2 EXCELENTES por 2000 € ¿es caro?
> quien sepa que responda si quiere



¿De los RRCC?
Doble Excelente , Si se puede catalogar y dependiendo de la ceca y el estado de la pieza puede ser una buena compra .

Mira que eres sibarita , dejate de monedas "complicadas" que te la pueden colar .


----------



## VOTIN (13 Dic 2009)

El precio de subasta de salida es de 1300 $,finaliza el 10 de enero
procede de una casa de subastas yanqui
hay mas monedas
Yo creo que por 3000 $ o sea 2000 € se podria sacar ....
creo ,pero nunca he comprado aqui
La autenticidad de la pieza la garantizan,es una casa muy importante de subastas numismaticas
el rollo es que para pujar esta complicado


----------



## VOTIN (13 Dic 2009)

Bueno,ya no me puedo echar atras he hecho una oferta en firme por 1500$
si os interesa el resultado ya os contare........
si la pillo calculo que saldra por unos 1400 € con los gastos y las comisiones......
¿que os parece?


----------



## zipote_ca (13 Dic 2009)

Por precio y por el reverso parece ser de la ceca de Sevilla , una variante por el armillo bajo las plumas del aguila .
Si tienes una imagen mejor mira a ver si el pegote sobre las caras o abajo entre los cuerpos es una S o que es para para saber la ceca.
De precio si es la que pienso en 1998 eran 225000ptas en estado algo mejor.

Ojo , ¿el IVA? de aduanas.

Lastima que no este el pato para que nos contase alguna historia.


----------



## VOTIN (13 Dic 2009)

La ceca es de Sevilla ,por la estrella encima de la corona de los reyes se puede ver.
La ultima se vendio el mes pasado en subasta en JESUSVICO por 1800 eur+ gastos
De todas formas es una pieza muy escasa de ver.
Cuando recomendo el tiogilito de echarle el guante cuando aparezca una sera por algo.

Recomendo comprar los 8 escudos por 600 eur en vez de la onzas foraneas y acerto

En yanquinlandia las he visto por 3000 $ o mas,
las hermanas mayores de 4 y 10 excelentes se van a 30.000 eur o 400.000 eur......

Posiblemente esta moneda tenga un recorrido muy ascendente en los proximos años

Si,cabe la posibilidad de que la paren en la frontera y casquen el 16% de IVA
Ademas de la posibilidad de que se pierda en el camino,lo cual aterra mas

De todas formas no tenemos todavia el huevo para pensar ya en las gallinas........................

Un saludo al pato,que tan buena informacion nos daba
Dencanse en Paz


----------



## carloszorro (14 Dic 2009)

*La plata como inversión*


– La plata es considerada el oro de los pobres, estos últimos años el precio del metal ha aumentando de los 4 dólares la onza en 2001 hasta los 18 dólares en los que cotiza en la actualidad. Desde su descubrimiento hace más de 5000 años en Asia Menor, la plata ha sido considerada por sus propiedades únicas no solo como activo de valor sino también pr sus usos industriales, porque es el mejor conductor de la electricidad y del calor, es el metal más reflectante, y un poderoso agente antiviral y anti bacterial. Los mayores productores de plata son Perú, México y China.



En el siglo I de nuestra era los romanos convirtieron la Península Ibérica en el mayor productor de plata del mundo. A comienzos del siglo XVI después del descubrimiento de América, se descubrieron grandes yacimientos de plata en México Perú y Bolivia, que enriquecieron al Imperio Español durante 300 años. Entre 1500 y 1875 fueron extraídas 1.500 millones de onzas (46.655 toneladas) en México y la mayoría de ellas fueron producidas durante 1700. 

Entre 1900 hasta 1920 la producción mundial de plata aumento, impulsada por los descubrimientos en diferentes países como Canadá, Estados Unidos y México.* Toda la plata minada a lo largo de la historia cabria en un cubo de 55 metros por cada lado.*

Para los inversores, la plata puede ser un instrumento diversificador para proteger el poder adquisitivo de la inflación. Tanto la plata como el oro han servido como dinero y como depósito de valor durante 5000 años. 
*
El suministro de plata actual de plata disminuye año tras año. Simplemente, no queda mucha plata para inversión, y esta será cada vez más difícil de encontrar. En 2008 se extrajeron 21.000 toneladas de plata de las cuales solo el 5% se refino en lingotes o monedas para inversión.* 

*El déficit de la oferta de plata 
Durante muchos años, el mundo ha venido consumiendo más plata de la que ha producido, pero la mayoría de las personas asumen que todavía existe plata en abundancia. Este fue efectivamente el caso antes de la revolución industrial. Desde entonces, se ha producido un cambio drástico.* 

*Durante los últimos 60 años en el mundo se han ido reduciendo las existencias de plata, las grandes reservas de plata de inversión del gobierno americano por ejemplo, han sido vendidas en su totalidad para uso industrial. En la actualidad, la cantidad de plata extraída de la minería es cada año mucho menor que la cantidad que se demanda para el consumo.
Los usuarios industriales pronto comenzarán a sentir el impacto de unos tiempos de entrega más largos. Cuando esto suceda, los precios de la plata se dispararán. *

Plata versus Oro 
La plata de inversión es escasa en comparación con el oro. Incluso los inversores de plata pasan por alto este hecho, el oro es un elemento muy demandado, NO es un producto industrial. El oro se acumula y la plata se consume. 

*Debido a que el oro cotiza alrededor de 60 veces el precio de la plata, los inversores asumen que el oro es más escaso que la plata. Sin embargo, estimado en dólares existe aproximadamente 200 veces más oro que plata de inversión disponible. *

Sólo el 35% de la oferta de plata proviene de minas de plata. El 65% restante proviene de las minas como subproducto del oro, cobre, zinc o el plomo. Teniendo en cuenta la gran capitalización del mercado internacional del oro en comparación con el de la plata, si todos los propietarios de plata decidieran vender su plata al mismo tiempo y comprar oro, esto sólo representaría el 0,5% de la capitalización del mercado de oro. 

*En cambio, si sólo el 0.5% de los propietarios de oro decidiera cambiarse a plata, representaría el 100% de la capitalización del mercado de la plata. Esto tendría un enorme impacto en el precio de la plata.* 

Cuando se trata de la oferta de plata, la economía simplemente no importa. En un escenario económico fuerte, una demanda industrial al alza y unos inventarios empobrecidos, impulsarían el precio de la plata, En una situación económica débil, muchos productores de metales básicos frenarían la producción, y como consecuencia, la oferta mundial de la plata se reduciría. 

Dado que el 65% de la plata del mundo, se extrae como un subproducto de la producción de otros metales, la producción de plata no se puede aumentar sin interrupción de las actividades de explotación minera. Eso significaría una sobreproducción importante de cobre, plomo y zinc. 

El déficit entre la oferta y la demanda de la plata se encuentra entre 50-100 millones de onzas troy (1.555-3.110 toneladas) por año. 

Demanda
La demanda de plata es probablemente la clave de la futura explosión de los precios del metal. Alrededor de dos tercios de esta demanda proviene de la industria. El resto de la demanda proviene de la joyería y el reciclaje. La plata de inversión representa una porción muy pequeña de la demanda total de plata. 

La demanda industrial 
Las propiedades químicas de la plata hacen de ella un candidato perfecto para su uso en una cada vez mayor variedad de dispositivos y aplicaciones, desde los chips de los ordenadores a los generadores de energía solar. La demanda de plata de inversión es insignificante, aproximadamente un 5% pero se encuentra en crecimiento.

La plata como inversi?n - OroyFinanzas.com


----------



## merche400 (16 Dic 2009)

Me da a mi la impresion o esque la plata está ganando euros pese a que el dolar sube?

Esto es el llamado pull-back en euros...no?


----------



## carloszorro (16 Dic 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> Me da a mi la impresion o esque la plata está ganando euros pese a que el dolar sube?
> 
> Esto es el llamado pull-back en euros...no?



La zona de 15$/15,50$ inspira confianza para entrar de nuevo, para los que quieran vender en el corto plazo aprovechar este repunte y salir en 18,30$


----------



## Depeche (17 Dic 2009)

Tengo una duda, he encontrado a una persona que me vende 50 monedas de 100 ptas de plata por 250 euros con gastos incluidos,digamos que a 5 euros la moneda y se encarga el de los gastos. Pero tengo una duda, me comenta que tiene de tres tipos: de estrella del 66,del 67 y estrella del 68. Me ha preguntado de cual quiero y no se cual me vale más la pena comprar.
¿De que año me recomendais que sea la estrella?
¿Creeis que hago una buena compra?
Saludos y muchas gracias.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 Dic 2009)

Depeche dijo:


> Tengo una duda, he encontrado a una persona que me vende 50 monedas de 100 ptas de plata por 250 euros con gastos incluidos,digamos que a 5 euros la moneda y se encarga el de los gastos. Pero tengo una duda, me comenta que tiene de tres tipos: de estrella del 66,del 67 y estrella del 68. Me ha preguntado de cual quiero y no se cual me vale más la pena comprar.
> ¿De que año me recomendais que sea la estrella?
> ¿Creeis que hago una buena compra?
> Saludos y muchas gracias.




Ya lo hemos comentado profusamente. No es una buena inversión porque es un mercado local controlado por los numismáticos. Infórmate a cuanto te las pagan. Con mucha suerte a 4 euros. El problema es que por más que suba la plata el precio del "pakillo" es bastante estable.


----------



## merche400 (6 Ene 2010)

¿Son platanoias mías o el spot ya está en 12'50 euros/onza?

ah! Que tiempos aquellos en los que el spot apenas superaba los 9 euros/onza.


----------



## carloszorro (6 Ene 2010)

*A la cotización de la plata le espera un brillante futuro*



Madrid 6 de enero 2010 

(Oroyfinanzas)

– El precio de la plata ha aumentado un 188% en los últimos 10 años. En el año 2010, en porcentaje de subida, ha superado al oro a pesar de haber contado con menor divulgación. En diciembre de 1999, el precio de la plata era de 6 dólares por onza. Este precio se mantuvo casi estático hasta enero de 2004. En el año 2008 la cotización de la plata alcanzo sus precios máximos obteniendo una cotización de 21 dólares por onza, para caer a los 9 dólares a finales de 2008. En el año 2009, el precio de la plata aumento de manera constante. En la actualidad, el precio de la plata oscila entre los 17 y los 18 dólares la onza.

La plata rompió el nivel de los 19 dólares la onza el 2 de diciembre 2009. Este precio supone un aumento del 102% en un año. A largo plazo, al precio de la plata le podría quedar un gran recorrido al alza.

Si bien tanto el oro como la plata se pueden considerar refugios de inversión seguros, así como coberturas contra el riesgo a largo plazo de la hiperinflación, la plata podría superar en ganancias al oro.

ETF’s Fondos Cotizados de Plata
Muchos son los inversores que no poseen oro y plata en forma física debido a los riesgos de seguridad, almacenamiento, y liquidez. Estos inversores se decantan por comprar ETF’s Fondos Cotizados que replican el precio de los metales.

El primer ETF respaldado por plata, el “iShares Silver Trust”, fue creado por Barclays Global Investors en el año 2006, y ha crecido en popularidad en los últimos años. El “iShares Silver Trust” comenzó con 1,5 millones de onzas de plata en reservas y en la actualidad posee más de 140 millones de onzas en custodia.

El crecimiento de la demanda de ETF’s respaldados por plata es probable que continúe aumentando en el futuro. Este crecimiento ejercerá una presión suplementaria sobre la oferta y la demanda de plata física de inversión.

Demanda y oferta mundial de plata

Sólo un pequeño porcentaje de las minas en el mundo son exclusivamente productoras de plata. La plata suele ser un subproducto de las minas dedicadas principalmente a la extracción de plomo, zinc y cobre.

Según indica el Silver Institute, durante el 2008, entre minería, plata reciclada y ventas gubernamentales, el suministro anual de plata fue de 888,4 millones de onzas.

La producción minera de plata aumentó en un 2,5% en 2008, siendo el Perú con 118,3 millones de onzas el mayor productor mundial de plata seguido por México (104,2 millones de onzas), China (82,8 millones de onzas), Australia (61,9 millones de onzas), y Chile (44,9 millones de onzas).

En el año 2008, se consumieron 447,2 millones de onzas de plata en aplicaciones industriales mientras que en joyería, monedas y utensilios de plata se consumieron 385,3 millones de onzas.


----------



## sakeo (6 Ene 2010)

Para quien pueda interesar,
ya vuelven a vender plata a españa desde anlagegold24.com

si quereis comprar plata barata , ya sabeis!!

un saludo!


----------



## merche400 (7 Ene 2010)

sakeo dijo:


> Para quien pueda interesar,
> ya vuelven a vender plata a españa desde anlagegold24.com
> 
> si quereis comprar plata barata , ya sabeis!!
> ...



:8: :8: :8:



:Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## Germain (7 Ene 2010)

Apofita Merche, apofita.


----------



## segundaresidencia (7 Ene 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Tengo una duda, he encontrado a una persona que me vende 50 monedas de 100 ptas de plata por 250 euros con gastos incluidos,digamos que a 5 euros la moneda y se encarga el de los gastos. Pero tengo una duda, me comenta que tiene de tres tipos: de estrella del 66,del 67 y estrella del 68. Me ha preguntado de cual quiero y no se cual me vale más la pena comprar.
> ¿De que año me recomendais que sea la estrella?
> ¿Creeis que hago una buena compra?
> Saludos y muchas gracias.



sin ninguna duda ,si compras del 67 a 5 leuros, es un muy buen negocio para ti, esas valen unos 10 euros cada una, las del 69 se van a los 250 euros,las del 66 es una forma muy barata de comprar plata , no lo dudes
un saludo
pd en fundiciones de madrid la plata de 800 milesimas(como las de franco) las pagan a casi casi el precio que las compras, por posibloes perdidas a la venta ,con las de franco no te preocupes,no es tal si decidieses fundirlas 
un saludo


----------



## segundaresidencia (7 Ene 2010)

sakeo dijo:


> Para quien pueda interesar,
> ya vuelven a vender plata a españa desde anlagegold24.com
> 
> si quereis comprar plata barata , ya sabeis!!
> ...



antes de final de mes ya habran cubierto el cupo para vender a españa :abajo:


----------



## Ulisses (7 Ene 2010)

*By Melissa Pistilli-Exclusive to Silver Investing News *

Precious metals prices were popping off of holiday lows Monday as traders returned to the markets.

Gold had jumped as high as $1124 an ounce by 9:30am in New York and silver soared to $17.59 by 11am as a weaker dollar made the shiny cousins much more attractive.

If silver continues to rally toward the $18 level, we can expect further price increases on industrial demand, says CommodityOnline, as manufacturers “buy on concerns of having to purchase silver at higher prices later.”

Silver is also benefitting from promising Asian manufacturing data and the hope of a strengthening global recovery. The HSBC China Manufacturing Purchasing Managers Index (PMI) climbed 0.4 to 56.1 in December, making it the ninth month in a row that the PMI has been above 50.

Silver closed Monday at $17.58 an ounce up 4.21 per cent, nearly double gold which closed up 2.23 per cent to $1120.90 an ounce. Silver prices gained 48 per cent overall for 2009 compared to 24 per cent for gold. Today being a prime example, the white metal is expected to outperform its yellow counterpart in 2010.

While investment demand for silver helped drive prices higher this past year despite flagging global industrial growth, industrial demand for silver will fuel record highs in 2010, say many analysts.

“As precious metals, silver benefits from many of the same market drivers as gold,” said analysts at Castlestone Management. “While not typically a major reserve of central banks, investment demand has been increasing for many of the same reasons as for gold. But as a metal with greater industrial usage, it is more highly leveraged to the improving economy.”

According to Angel Commodities, silver will “witness a bullish phase as new avenues of demand open up amid the existing traditional applications of the metal” and prices will “trade in the range of $14.00 - $24.35″ an ounce.

An example of one “new avenue of demand” comes from the electronics industry and the use of silver in photovoltaic applications for solar energy panels, which has the backing of several government programs that encourage development of renewable energy sources.

CPM Group associate director of research Carlos Sanchez has a bullish outlook for silver as well and expects prices “to, perhaps, top $20 later this year.”

David Wilson, Societe Generale metals analyst, anticipates gold prices helping “to keep silver buoyant” along with “the proliferation of new industrial uses [helping] to tighten the market’s fundamental balance.” Wilson says Societe Generale expects silver to average nearly $22 an ounce in 2010 and $26 an ounce in 2012.

Whether global economic growth does pick up in 2010 or economic conditions around the world worsen, silver investors stand to benefit over the long-term.

Besides the COMEX spot market and purchasing physical silver, there are other options for making great silver plays including exchange-traded funds and silver mining stocks. Several silver stocks rose along with spot prices today


----------



## belier (7 Ene 2010)

sakeo dijo:


> Para quien pueda interesar,
> ya vuelven a vender plata a españa desde anlagegold24.com
> 
> si quereis comprar plata barata , ya sabeis!!
> ...



¿Que es mejor de cara a inversión, monedas o lingotes? ¿Alguna recomendación concreta?

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## grillocachondo (7 Ene 2010)

Buenas a todos me presento a todos que es mi primer mensaje  ,soy madrileño de 18 años con pocos recursos economicos pero bueno lo poquito que tengo he decidido invertirlo,ire aprendiendo poco a poco y con vuestros conocimientos y consejos espero hacer un dinerillo.

(he empezado inviertiendo en 2 kilos de plata en lingotes)



Primera pregunta:¿creeis que va a subir el precio de la plata?¿a corto-medio-largo plazo?

la onza la verdad que ha subido bastante de un año hasta ahora,por eso estoy con un poco de temor a que vuelva a bajar,he visto muchas graficas y comentarios y se ve que es un metal que mete subidas y bajadas bruscas.


un saludo a todos gracias


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Ene 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> sin ninguna duda ,si compras del 67 a 5 leuros, es un muy buen negocio para ti, esas valen unos 10 euros cada una, las del 69 se van a los 250 euros,las del 66 es una forma muy barata de comprar plata , no lo dudes
> un saludo
> pd en fundiciones de madrid la plata de 800 milesimas(como las de franco) las pagan a casi casi el precio que las compras, por posibloes perdidas a la venta ,con las de franco no te preocupes,no es tal si decidieses fundirlas
> un saludo



Joder, lo que hay que leer. Las del 67 a 10 euros??? Ni en tus sueños húmedos. Las que estén SC (Sin Circular) se pueden pagar un poco más que la plata. Pero no esos precios. Note creas todo lo que ponen los catálogos...(ya lo sabes). Cuenta mejor al precio que te las compran los numismáticos. ¿Lo has mirado?

Y lo de las fundiciones...otra.... Empieza por explicar que si las quieres vender para fundir no te cojen menos de 1000....


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Ene 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> antes de final de mes ya habran cubierto el cupo para vender a españa :abajo:



Tal vez, pero hay otras tropecientas tiendas online que se pueden encontrar aquí:

Silber Investor | berblick ber Silber-News, Aktuelle Preise zu Silber-Mnzen und Silberbarren | Silber-Barren | Silber-Buch-Empfehlungen | Silber-Verkauf | Rohstoff-Fonds | ETF-Fonds | Rohstoff-Aktien | Rohstoff-Zertifikate

donde todos los foreros que conozco que han querido, han podido comprar.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Ene 2010)

belier dijo:


> ¿Que es mejor de cara a inversión, monedas o lingotes? ¿Alguna recomendación concreta?
> 
> Gracias por adelantado.



Leanse los hilos del oro y la plata aunque sean pesados. 

Mejor monedas. Se revenden mejor.

Antes de comprar pregunta precio de venta y mira precios en el extranjero (webs alemanas, he puesto el link).


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Ene 2010)

grillocachondo dijo:


> Buenas a todos me presento a todos que es mi primer mensaje  ,soy madrileño de 18 años con pocos recursos economicos pero bueno lo poquito que tengo he decidido invertirlo,ire aprendiendo poco a poco y con vuestros conocimientos y consejos espero hacer un dinerillo.



La inversión en metales no es "para hacer dinerillo". Es un seguro. Para "hacer dinerillo" no inviertes en físico con un spread de compra-venta de un 20%, y probablemente otras inversiones sean más adecuadas.


----------



## grillocachondo (8 Ene 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> La inversión en metales no es "para hacer dinerillo". Es un seguro. Para "hacer dinerillo" no inviertes en físico con un spread de compra-venta de un 20%, y probablemente otras inversiones sean más adecuadas.



Por ejemplo en que me recomendaria invertir mis siguientes 1000e?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Ene 2010)

grillocachondo dijo:


> Por ejemplo en que me recomendaria invertir mis siguientes 1000e?



Le recomendaría invertirlo en metales, pero no para hacer dinerillo sino para no perderlo. Lo de "hacer dinerillo" puede haber pasado a la historia. Hay que cambiar el chip. Ahora el que se hará rico será el que no lo pierda. (recuerde que la riqueza es algo relativo).


----------



## sakeo (8 Ene 2010)

belier dijo:


> ¿Que es mejor de cara a inversión, monedas o lingotes? ¿Alguna recomendación concreta?
> 
> Gracias por adelantado.



Si solo vas a pillar plata, entonces, monedas, sobretodo las más conocidas y baratas.
Las Eagles de Usa, Las Filarmonicas de Austria, Las Libertad de Mexico y Las Maple de Canada.

Son conocidas por todo el mundo, y faciles de vender y comprar.
y si puedes algún kilo de plata en moneda.

Todo esto con miras a medio y largo plazo.
Si no pasa nada en 10 Años dicen que no habrá plata disponible en las minas.
A si que a comprar y a esperar.


----------



## sakeo (8 Ene 2010)

grillocachondo dijo:


> Por ejemplo en que me recomendaria invertir mis siguientes 1000e?



Muy Buena compra de 2 Kilos de Plata

Como ya tienes algo plata, yo compraria una modeda de onza de oro.
Una como Filarmonica, Eagle , Kruger o Maple.

Es bueno tener Algo de oro, además su spread (diferencia compra y venta)
En cualquier momento la puedes vender.
Un ejemplo:
Oro Direct - Vende tu oro, nosotros te lo compramos, compramos oro, compramos joyas, vende oro, compramos monedas, compra monedas de oro, compro oro, compro lingotes, compro monedas, compro monedas de oro puro, compramos oro puro

Saludos!


----------



## El Gran Reciclador (8 Ene 2010)

sakeo dijo:


> En cualquier momento la puedes vender.
> Un ejemplo:
> Oro Direct - Vende tu oro, nosotros te lo compramos, compramos oro, compramos joyas, vende oro, compramos monedas, compra monedas de oro, compro oro, compro lingotes, compro monedas, compro monedas de oro puro, compramos oro puro
> 
> Saludos!



Unos grandes estafadores, comparad con Bruselas:

Cours de l'or: lingots et pieces d'or (achat et vente)

Te compran el Krugerrand a 784, en Ejpein a 753 un 4% que te roban.


----------



## alicate (8 Ene 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Tengo una duda, he encontrado a una persona que me vende 50 monedas de 100 ptas de plata por 250 euros con gastos incluidos,digamos que a 5 euros la moneda y se encarga el de los gastos. Pero tengo una duda, me comenta que tiene de tres tipos: de estrella del 66,del 67 y estrella del 68. Me ha preguntado de cual quiero y no se cual me vale más la pena comprar.
> ¿De que año me recomendais que sea la estrella?
> ¿Creeis que hago una buena compra?
> Saludos y muchas gracias.



Tirada de esa moneda;

Estrellas 19-66 15.000.000 de monedas
Estrellas 19-67 35.000.000 "
Estrellas 19-68 24.000.000 "


El catalogo Del tremis al euro, (2006) las valora si estan en buen estado en 6 euros. Yo compraría las de estrella 66 por ser las de menor tirada.


----------



## alicate (8 Ene 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> El precio de subasta de salida es de 1300 $,finaliza el 10 de enero
> procede de una casa de subastas yanqui
> hay mas monedas
> Yo creo que por 3000 $ o sea 2000 € se podria sacar ....
> ...



Interesante moneda Votin. E interesante esa marca bajo la cruz del águila. Creo que no es un armiño como dice otro forero y no la encuentro entre las variantes de los reyes catolicos. El armiño en las monedas de los RR.CC. es como la 2ª moneda de este enlace 

http://www.fuenterrebollo.com/faqs-numismatica/nd-4maravedis-coruna-reyescatolicos.html

la de la ceca de cuenca, el símbolo parecido a una cruz patriarcal que está a la izquierda del castillo. El que tiene la moneda por la que has pujado, esa especie de mezcla de T e Y invertida lo he visto en algun sitio pero no lo recuerdo.
La ceca parece Sevilla pero no estoy seguro, aunque si te lo han confirmado en la numismatica debe ser así. Las de Sevilla con armiño en mi catalogo van desde los 1300 a los 4900 euros.


----------



## VOTIN (8 Ene 2010)

alicate dijo:


> Interesante moneda Votin. E interesante esa marca bajo la cruz del águila. Creo que no es un armiño como dice otro forero y no la encuentro entre las variantes de los reyes catolicos. El armiño en las monedas de los RR.CC. es como la 2ª moneda de este enlace
> 
> Maravedis Reyes Católicos, Portal Fuenterrebollo
> 
> ...



Bueno ,yo por matar el gusanillo he comprado 2 monedas de 8 escudos ,una de lima 1791 y otra de 1800 de CARLOS IIII total 53gr por 1250eur,AHORA ESO SI estan de puta madre ,parecen nuevas........
Tambien me he comprado ya 11 columnarios .......por invertir algo en plata


----------



## merche400 (20 Ene 2010)

Alquien tiene idea del porqué ha bajado tanto la plata? Casi 1$


----------



## carloszorro (20 Ene 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> Alquien tiene idea del porqué ha bajado tanto la plata? Casi 1$[/QUOT
> 
> Semieuforia en el dólar y semipánico en las bolsas


----------



## manstein (20 Ene 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> Alquien tiene idea del porqué ha bajado tanto la plata? Casi 1$



No te preocupes por las bajadas a corto y medio plazo. Aprovecha que está a buen precio y ve acumulando unas onzillas poco a poco. Puede que nunca las utilices y también puede que sí

Lá plata acompañarça al oro en su última batalla. Lo malo de todo es que no será una burbuja como todos esperamos. Será más que una burbuja. Más parecerá un sueño que otra cosa, o más bien una pesadilla. Será a nivel global y las lágrimas serán innumerables. Para ese momento la supervivencia será la mayor de nuestras preocupaciones. Looting será la norma y escasa la confianza.


----------



## carloszorro (20 Ene 2010)

En el corto plazo la plata podría sufrir un poco, pero dudo mucho que la dejen caer por debajo de los 16$


----------



## manstein (20 Ene 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> En el corto plazo la plata podría sufrir un poco, pero dudo mucho que la dejen caer por debajo de los 16$



En el siguiente crash Bernanke tendrá que elegir entre el bond market y el stock market. Si elige sacrificar el segundo la plata la veo cayendo mucho más. Dependiendo de la magnitud del crash


----------



## carloszorro (20 Ene 2010)

manstein dijo:


> En el siguiente crash Bernanke tendrá que elegir entre el bond market y el stock market. Si elige sacrificar el segundo la plata la veo cayendo mucho más. Dependiendo de la magnitud del crash



A Bernanke creo que solo le interesa camuflar la crisis con mas inversión, mas crecimiento, mas consumo...
por eso mantendrá los tipos bajos durante mucho tiempo penalizando el control de la inflación


----------



## merche400 (21 Ene 2010)

A mi me da igual estos vaivenes argentisticos.

Mis compras "austríacas" rondan los 12 euros de coste aprox.

Pensaba en mantener el poder adquisitivo; así pues, todavía hay recorrido para que baje y seguir manteniendo parte de mis ahorros.


----------



## merche400 (22 Ene 2010)

Es muy curioso el hecho que, en Anlangegold24.de las silver eagles "solo" hayan bajado en 0'15 euros cuando el spot en euros ha bajado casi 1 euro.


----------



## carloszorro (22 Ene 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> Es muy curioso el hecho que, en Anlangegold24.de las silver eagles "solo" hayan bajado en 0'15 euros cuando el spot en euros ha bajado casi 1 euro.



Para los que venden debe ser jodido actualizar los precios a la baja en momentos así porque podrían estar vendiendo por debajo de coste, digo yo...


----------



## carloszorro (22 Ene 2010)

Venga, un poquito mas abajo e igual me animo a sacar el cuchillo...:XX:


----------



## Fonseca (24 Ene 2010)

¿Alguien me puede explicar por qué si el oro bajara, subiría la plata? ¿No sirven para lo mismo? (pregunto sin segundas)


----------



## carloszorro (24 Ene 2010)

Las mejores probabilidades para rallys de la plata son el otoño y el invierno. Su punto más débil se produce en la inactividad del verano, es el mejor momento para comprar plata.


----------



## Buster (24 Ene 2010)

manstein dijo:


> No te preocupes por las bajadas a corto y medio plazo. Aprovecha que está a buen precio y ve acumulando unas onzillas poco a poco. Puede que nunca las utilices y también puede que sí
> 
> Lá plata acompañarça al oro en su última batalla. Lo malo de todo es que no será una burbuja como todos esperamos. Será más que una burbuja. Más parecerá un sueño que otra cosa, o más bien una pesadilla. Será a nivel global y las lágrimas serán innumerables. Para ese momento la supervivencia será la mayor de nuestras preocupaciones. Looting será la norma y escasa la confianza.



Te digo lo mismo que a PutinReloaded, el cual se llevó un EPIC FAIL de los que hacen historia:

Ponle fecha tope a la pesadilla. Una fecha que según tú, si de aquella no ha pasado nada, ya no pasará.


----------



## guanma (24 Ene 2010)

Hola a tod@as, primeramente felicitarles por este foro, muy interesante.
Estaba leyendo estos hilos de oro y plata, y como son bastante largos, todavia no he acabado, en ello la verdad que como principiante se aprende muchisimo, por eso para ir preguntando y demas me gustaria que si alguien sabe de alguna tienda fisica en Barcelona o Tarragona donde se puedan comprar monedas de inversion, mas que nada para comparar precios con los de las webs+ portes que ustedes aconsejan aki, muchas gracias y saludetes.


----------



## Buster (25 Ene 2010)

A la hora de la verdad nadie se moja por miedo al EPIC FAIL.


----------



## Depeche (25 Ene 2010)

Hola a todos, quiero comprar unos Koalas de plata de 1 onza y de momento había pensado en comprarlos en anlagegold24. ¿Sabeis de algun sitio mejor o más barato para comprarlos?
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## carloszorro (25 Ene 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Hola a todos, quiero comprar unos Koalas de plata de 1 onza y de momento había pensado en comprarlos en anlagegold24. ¿Sabeis de algun sitio mejor o más barato para comprarlos?
> Saludos y gracias.



En

Silber-CORNER.de - -Ihr kompetenter Edelmetallhändler- 

las tienes 21 céntimos mas baratas y envían a España


----------



## Depeche (25 Ene 2010)

muchas gracias carloszorro


----------



## Pakillo (25 Ene 2010)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Suerte en vuestras inversiones.



Gracias... e igualmente.


----------



## carloszorro (26 Ene 2010)

Vamos a ver como aguanta la zona 15,50$/16$


----------



## Ulisses (27 Ene 2010)

*Carliños, quizá no haya que esperar a la primavera para hacer algunas compras importantes *

Silver Reacts to Global Market Pressures

Precious metals prices have taken a hit the past few market sessions as risk-averse sentiments overshadow any recent speculative fervor in commodities.

On Thursday, President Barack Obama announced a set of new proposals to restrict banks or other financial institutions from dealing with hedge funds or private equity funds. The news sent investors pouring from stocks and commodities including oil, gold and silver Friday.

Some analysts claim the fearful reaction was a bit overdone while others point out this was not the only factor pushing stocks and commodities lower. News of monetary tightening and ongoing sovereign debt risks out of China as well as uncertainty over Fed Chairman Bernanke’s re-nomination also weighed heavily on the markets.

Gold’s fall to its weakest level since December 23 dragged silver prices down to $16.96 an ounce Friday. Gold and silver prices edged up slightly on Monday, but not enough to show signs of recovery. Silver managed to close up at $17.12 an ounce in New York.

Analysts like Standard Bank’s Walter de Wet say precious metals prices are very much tied to US equities at the moment.

“Like base metals and energy, precious metals remain highly dependent on what is happening in other financial markets - especially US equities,” de Wet said. “Uncertainty about US financial system regulation is a factor which might be in the market for some time, until there are concrete details.”

By Tuesday morning, Monday’s paltry gains had vanished as silver fell to its lowest level in three months skirting $16.32 an ounce before picking up on bargain hunting mid-day to $16.87.

Silver is sliding on gold’s tracks as the dollar climbs and world stock markets fall once again.

The dollar’s strength comes from China’s efforts to cool off economic activity in the hopes of preventing a tenuous bubble from erupting. The central bank is telling China’s big banks to raise their reserves by putting the brakes on lending. The possibility of a downgrade on Japanese sovereign debt ratings is also pushing the dollar up.

We may see further liquidation in precious metals later today, points out Kitco’s Jon Nadler, as February COMEX options expire.

Primary Factor for Silver Price: Gold

Gold continues to be the primary factor determining silver price direction. Statistically, says Zeal Intelligence publisher Adam Hamilton, silver’s day-to-day price action since November 2001 has correlated with gold 89 per cent of the time.

*“If you want to trade silver successfully, there is simply no arguing with the fact that you have to watch gold for cues on buy and sell timing,”* advises Hamilton.

Despite this latest setback in silver prices, analysts like Eugen Weinberg, head of commodity research at Commerzbank, remain bullish for 2010. Weinberg seems confident prices will continue to rise and possibly hit the $21 an ounce high it reached in March 2008.

“All in all, we think the price of silver will rise further in 2010, reaching $20 an ounce by year-end, due to a recovery in industrial demand and ongoing strength in investment demand,” he said.

Silver is expected to benefit from upward momentum in the gold price, but Weinberg anticipates gold correcting in the spring and since silver tends to overreact to changes in gold, the silver price may fall as low as $15 an ounce, although temporarily.

This action in spring has a lot to do with seasonality, which Hamilton says is the secondary factor influencing silver prices. For a good discussion and technical analysis of silver’s


----------



## carloszorro (27 Ene 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> *Carliños, quizá no haya que esperar a la primavera para hacer algunas compras importantes *
> 
> Silver Reacts to Global Market Pressures
> 
> ...



Si la bolsa no se desploma, debería aguantar la zona de 15,50$


----------



## carloszorro (27 Ene 2010)

Noticia fresca y los mercados se lo han tomado fatal, latigazo a la baja, yo empezaría a hacer pequeñas compras a estos niveles, sin meter toda la carne de golpe

*
La Fed mantiene los tipos de interés en el 0,25%*


elEconomista.es/Agencias27/01/2010 - 



La Reserva Federal (Fed) de Estados Unidos finaliza hoy su reunión de dos días, en la que los miembros del Comité de Política Abierta de la (FOMC) han decidido mantener los tipos de interés estables entre un rango de 0 y 0,25%. Sin sorpresas, ya que la decisión está en línea con las previsiones del mercado. El BCE y la Reserva Federal suspenden los intercambios de divisas.

Sin embargo, la novedad es que el FOMC no ha tomado la decisión de forma unánime, ya que el presidente de la Fed de Kansas, Thomas Hoenig, considera que las condiciones económicas han cambiado y ya no hay justificación para continuar la promesa de mantener los tipos de interés excepcionalmente bajos por un "periodo largo" de tiempo.

El comunicado de la entidad recuerda que sus acciones encaminadas a favorecer la concesión de hipotecas y la recuperación del mercado inmobiliario terminará en marzo.


----------



## carloszorro (27 Ene 2010)

La Casa de Moneda de Estados Unidos (US Mint) ha empezado a vender desde el pasado 19 de enero a distribuidores autorizados, las nuevas monedas de inversión Gold Eagle 2010 y Silver Eagle 2010. El primer día se vendieron 2.440.000 Silver Eagles 2010 y 30.500 Gold Eagles 2010.


----------



## Ulisses (27 Ene 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> La Casa de Moneda de Estados Unidos (US Mint) ha empezado a vender desde el pasado 19 de enero a distribuidores autorizados, las nuevas monedas de inversión Gold Eagle 2010 y Silver Eagle 2010. El primer día se vendieron 2.440.000 Silver Eagles 2010 y 30.500 Gold Eagles 2010.





Con estos precios yo ya no esperaría más...lástima que sólo vendan a USA y Canadá. Pero sería cuestión de preguntar.

A 13,33 euros si compras a partir de 20 :´(

Buy Silver Bullion | Silver American Eagles


----------



## carloszorro (27 Ene 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Con estos precios yo ya no esperaría más...lástima que sólo vendan a USA y Canadá. Pero sería cuestión de preguntar.
> 
> A 13,33 euros si compras a partir de 20 :´(
> 
> Buy Silver Bullion | Silver American Eagles



Un 10% mas baratas que en Alemania :8:


----------



## Ulisses (27 Ene 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Un 10% mas baratas que en Alemania :8:



¿No tendrás a mano una "jamela" para traernos un carjamento de eajles y drojas?


----------



## carloszorro (27 Ene 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> ¿No tendrás a mano una "jamela" para traernos un carjamento de eajles y drojas?



Tengo un familiar en USA


----------



## Ulisses (27 Ene 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Tengo un familiar en USA



Pues es momento de pedirle un favor a ver por dónde arranca. 

Ya sabes lo que dicen en nuestra tierra: "amigo que non dá e coitelo que non corta, se se perden pouco importa"


----------



## carloszorro (27 Ene 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> ¿No tendrás a mano una "jamela" para traernos un carjamento de eajles y drojas?



Tengo un familiar en USA

¿Cuantas dejan pasar en aduanas?


----------



## Ulisses (27 Ene 2010)

Uf, tendría que buscar el reglamento. Creo que la cosa andaba por los 150 euros para envíos.


----------



## carloszorro (27 Ene 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Uf, tendría que buscar el reglamento. Creo que la cosa andaba por los 150 euros para envíos.



Lo ideal sería traer un cargamento...¿ZP creo que va a subir el iva de la plata?
¿Afectará las subidas de ivas en España a la plata?


----------



## Ulisses (27 Ene 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Lo ideal sería traer un cargamento...¿ZP creo que va a subir el iva de la plata?
> ¿Afectará las subidas de ivas en España a la plata?



Si, sin ninguna duda. La plata subirá al 18 %. No consigo encontrar un libro de clasificaciones arancelarias para saber cual es el % de arancel que se le aplica a la plata.

El sistema de liquidación es simple: al precio de compra se le aplica un arancel determinado según las tarifas, que son comunes a toda europa. Por ejemplo, si compras 1000 euros en plata y el arancel fuese del 10 por ciento, serían 100. Total 1100.


A esos 1.100 euros le tienes que sumar los gastos de envío, transporte, etc y el resultado sería la base imponible del iva que te aplicarían que, antes de julio, sería del 16 %.




Edito: Échale un vistazo a esta página:

http://nec-inn.com/manual-de-importacion/

ahí es dónde se cita lo de los 150 euros y mejor como "envíos ocasionales" sin espíritu comercial. Poco a poco...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Ene 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Un 10% mas baratas que en Alemania :8:



Peor que eso, Carlos. Las filarmónicas austriacas en USA son más baratas que en toda Europa quitándoles el IVA. :8:

Bueno, ¿cuantas queréis y cuanto pagáis por la molestia del transporte? Si queréis un buen cargamento os hago los mejores precios....


----------



## Mk3 (28 Ene 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Peor que eso, Carlos. Las filarmónicas austriacas en USA son más baratas que en toda Europa quitándoles el IVA. :8:
> 
> Bueno, ¿cuantas queréis y cuanto pagáis por la molestia del transporte? Si queréis un buen cargamento os hago los mejores precios....



Me quedo con el apunte.


----------



## Ulisses (28 Ene 2010)

Esto es la consulta sobre el arancel de las monedas de plata procedentes de USA en la página de Hacienda:

Nomenclatura...: 7118.10.10.00 Consulta a fecha.....: 28-1-2010 

Descripción Nomenclatura: 

--De plata 



A C C I O N E S 
Arancel Area Geografica : Texto Completo Selección Nomenclaturas 

M E D I D A S 
Medida Información Remisiones 
APPL
A.GEO.: TODOS ERGA OMNES
Reglamento: 4R9822610 Derecho terceros países : 0,000 %

SUPUN
A.GEO.: TODOS ERGA OMNES
Reglamento: 1R8726581 Unidad suplementaria : GN

IVA
A.GEO.: TODOS ERGA OMNES
Reglamento: 1E9500010 Impuesto del Valor Añadido : 16,000 %


A propósito, Carliños....¿cómo andas de IVA? Lo suyo es deducirlo en la declaración del modelo 333 
:


----------



## carloszorro (28 Ene 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Esto es la consulta sobre el arancel de las monedas de plata procedentes de USA en la página de Hacienda:
> 
> Nomenclatura...: 7118.10.10.00 Consulta a fecha.....: 28-1-2010
> 
> ...



No me hables de ivas ni retenciones ni historias, no recibo mas que llamadas desagradables de mi asesor estos días


----------



## Ulisses (28 Ene 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> No me hables de ivas ni retenciones ni historias, no recibo mas que llamadas desagradables de mi asesor estos días



Quizá te venga bien una segunda opinión.... (pero sólo con lo de la importación de monedas)


----------



## carloszorro (28 Ene 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Quizá te venga bien una segunda opinión.... (pero sólo con lo de la importación de monedas)



Es todo un lujo tener un experto en estos temas, cualquier duda y te aviso, gracias


----------



## carloszorro (28 Ene 2010)

El €/$ acaba de perder los 1,40

La corrección debería finalizar en los 1,38 habrá que estar atentos


----------



## Acredito (29 Ene 2010)

Pregunta tonta:

Que precio medio ronda ahora mismo un eagle plata en Madrid?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Ene 2010)

Acredito dijo:


> Pregunta tonta:
> 
> Que precio medio ronda ahora mismo un eagle plata en Madrid?



No hay mercado de eagles en Madrid. Hay ventas puntuales. Puedes encontrar más barato que en Alemania (donde están por encima de 15 euros)


----------



## VOTIN (30 Ene 2010)

Joder ,no consigo comprar moneda historica con un 30% de descuento como monster...
Monster como tu eres muy listo especulando si quieres te doy el 15% de mis compras y
tu me das los precios de tus contactos.....

AYYYYYYYY.....si es que nadie es tan listo como Monster


----------



## capuser (30 Ene 2010)

Muy buenas... soy nuevo en el foro, y la verdad es que "creo" que he aprendido muchas cosas de vosotros... 
Ya veremos si he tomado una decisión acertada, pero para ir preparándome la jubilación, tengo 34 años, he decidido empezar por comprar alguna monedilla de plata , y puesto que me voy a Andorra a esquiar... ¿ Sabéis si se pueden comprar monedad en Andorra a buen precio y/o sin IVA??? tampoco es que vaya a meter un cargamento... gggg


----------



## Ulisses (30 Ene 2010)

capuser dijo:


> Muy buenas... soy nuevo en el foro, y la verdad es que "creo" que he aprendido muchas cosas de vosotros...
> Ya veremos si he tomado una decisión acertada, pero para ir preparándome la jubilación, tengo 34 años, he decidido empezar por comprar alguna monedilla de plata , y puesto que me voy a Andorra a esquiar... ¿ Sabéis si se pueden comprar monedad en Andorra a buen precio y/o sin IVA??? tampoco es que vaya a meter un cargamento... gggg



Hombre, Andorra es, aparentemente, un lugar inexplorado para los metalíferos de burbuja 

Las onzas de andorra son feotas y se pagan como las filarmónicas o las islas cook. Report de precios a la vuelta, no se te olvide. Y que disfrutes de la nieve.


----------



## carloszorro (30 Ene 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Hombre, Andorra es, aparentemente, un lugar inexplorado para los metalíferos de burbuja
> 
> Las onzas de andorra son feotas y se pagan como las filarmónicas o las islas cook. Report de precios a la vuelta, no se te olvide. Y que disfrutes de la nieve.



andorra está libre de impuestos?


----------



## Ulisses (30 Ene 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> andorra está libre de impuestos?



Los impuestos son los mismos que si te traes las onzas de EEUU. Pero de Andorra se pueden traer en el maletero, esa es la diferencia...

Carlos, yo creo que es buen momento para mandar un email a los de APMEX y preguntar si es posible que manden envíos a España.


----------



## Samuel_five (30 Ene 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Los impuestos son los mismos que si te traes las onzas de EEUU. Pero de Andorra se pueden traer en el maletero, esa es la diferencia...
> 
> Carlos, yo creo que es buen momento para mandar un email a los de APMEX y preguntar si es posible que manden envíos a España.



Me han dicho por ahí que vienen malos tiempos para el euro ...  Yo personalmente no creo que vaya a afectar ni positiva ni negativamente al oro o a la plata ... Todo puede caer este año ...


----------



## carloszorro (30 Ene 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Los impuestos son los mismos que si te traes las onzas de EEUU. Pero de Andorra se pueden traer en el maletero, esa es la diferencia...
> 
> Carlos, yo creo que es buen momento para mandar un email a los de APMEX y preguntar si es posible que manden envíos a España.



de verdad, aunque parezca muy agresivo, soy tremendamente conservador, a la hora de hacer movimientos necesito estar seguro de que no bajará mas 
pero no estaría mal ir preguntando a los gringos como va el tema, a lo mejor nos libramos de pagar sobreprecios


----------



## Ulisses (30 Ene 2010)

Samuel_five dijo:


> Me han dicho por ahí que vienen malos tiempos para el euro ...  Yo personalmente no creo que vaya a afectar ni positiva ni negativamente al oro o a la plata ... Todo puede caer este año ...



Es sólo un presentimiento, pero creo que el acopio final hay que hacerlo antes del verano. A propósito...¿alguien sabe cuando tienen previsto reunirse los del FMI? Creo que es un asunto a tener en cuenta la nueva valoración del los DEG.

Voy a engrasar la escopeta (no por el mad max) mañana se cierra la temporada y hay que madrugar.


----------



## Ulisses (30 Ene 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> de verdad, aunque parezca muy agresivo, soy tremendamente conservador, a la hora de hacer movimientos necesito estar seguro de que no bajará mas
> pero no estaría mal ir preguntando a los gringos como va el tema, a lo mejor nos libramos de pagar sobreprecios



En cuanto a la importación hay que tener en cuenta que el IVA sube al 18 justo en julio. Por otra parte, si los alemanes completan el cupo de ventas a España habría que pagar el 18 % en vez del 9 %. 

Mi opinión es que lo razonable sería hacer varios pedidos pequeños en vez de uno grande a USA y, con un poco de suerte, pasaría la aduana sin pena ni gloria.


----------



## carloszorro (30 Ene 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> En cuanto a la importación hay que tener en cuenta que el IVA sube al 18 justo en julio. Por otra parte, si los alemanes completan el cupo de ventas a España habría que pagar el 18 % en vez del 9 %.
> 
> Mi opinión es que lo razonable sería hacer varios pedidos pequeños en vez de uno grande a USA y, con un poco de suerte, pasaría la aduana sin pena ni gloria.



los gringos creo que solo envían a usa y canadá :56:


----------



## Jalapa (31 Ene 2010)

*Diners de plata andorranos*

Hola.

La ultima vez que estuve mirando el tema de los diners, hace ya un par de años, pregunte a un par de numismaticas de Andorra y no tenian nada. Me dieron a entender que no las producen alli, como si se fabricasen y se vendiesen por otros canales .....
¿no tienen casa de la moneda?
Por favor, si sabeis algo, ¡¡al hilo con ello !! :bla:

Pd. La unica onza que vi "en mano" era feucha, en comparacion con un eagle, o con una kookaburra


----------



## Monsterspeculator (31 Ene 2010)

Jalapa dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> La ultima vez que estuve mirando el tema de los diners, hace ya un par de años, pregunte a un par de numismaticas de Andorra y no tenian nada. Me dieron a entender que no las producen alli, como si se fabricasen y se vendiesen por otros canales .....
> ¿no tienen casa de la moneda?
> ...




En efecto, ya se comentó hace mucho tiempo en el foro. Los diners "andorranos" no los acuñan ni los venden en Andorra. Hasta ahora nadie ha contado si ha conseguido comprar metales interesantes en Andorra. 

Sobre lo de los envíos desde USA tiene el problema del seguro y del crujimiento en aduanas que lo hace mucho menos interesante que comprar en Alemania...a menos que encontréis una solución...(comento más en la orósfera)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (31 Ene 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Mi opinión es que lo razonable sería hacer varios pedidos pequeños en vez de uno grande a USA y, con un poco de suerte, pasaría la aduana sin pena ni gloria.



Para los envíos desde USA los vendedores comerciales declaran el valor comercial...y a partir de cierto valor es bastante difícil que "pase la aduana sin pena ni gloria"...


----------



## guanma (1 Feb 2010)

Hola seño@s, expongo aki mi duda ya que despues de mucho leer he visto que este es uno de los post mas activos.
El tema es que llevo dias leyendo ya que estaba interesado en comprar algunas monedas de plata y me ha quedado claro que en españa con los precios mas el tema del iva pues se sube mas que en alemania. El tema es que lei por algun sitio algo sobre comprar en Anlagegold24.de, pero ahora estaba intendado rescatarlo para releerlo y no lo encuentro, pr favor si alguien me puede rediriguir o si me contestan se lo agradeceria. La principal duda que me surje es el tema de la seguridad en la compra, si vale la pena actualmente comparandola con tiendas españolas y sobretodo en dicho post explicaban como hacer la transferencia para no tener problemas, creo haber leido que la entrega ronda las 3 semanitas, agradeceria comentarios, muchas gracias.


----------



## Aferro (3 Feb 2010)

Hola.
Yo he comprado en tinedas alemanas via web 3 veces y siempre todo correcto. Una vez paagdo lo tienes en casa e unas 2 semanas. Creo que puedes confiar.
Yo he comprado en:
Silbertresor
Silber-CORNER.de - -Ihr kompetenter Edelmetallhändler-
Geiger Edelmetalle 
y con un compañero en: www.muenzdiscount.de


saludo y no te cortes.


----------



## segundaresidencia (3 Feb 2010)

hola ,aprovechando que el pisuerga pasa por valladolid y tal..........
me voy con un amigo a alemania a comprar un coche usado, mi pregunta es alguna tienda fisica donde comprar monedas de plata en alemania cerca de berlin, una vez el señor fros y tiogilito dieron una pero no recuerdo y por mas que busco no encuentro
mi pregunta es si conoceis alguna tienda alemana fisica donde comprar monedas, si tuviese pagina web pues casi mejor para ver el "surtido"
muchas gracias a todos y un saludo

pd para cotillas;
el coche que se va a comprar mi amiguete es un antiguo taxi mercedes clase e con 4 años , no tiene mala pinta
http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/m...omerIdsAsString=&categories=Limousine&lang=es


----------



## fmc (3 Feb 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> hola ,aprovechando que el pisuerga pasa por valladolid y tal..........
> me voy con un amigo a alemania a comprar un coche usado, mi pregunta es alguna tienda fisica donde comprar monedas de plata en alemania cerca de berlin, una vez el señor fros y tiogilito dieron una pero no recuerdo y por mas que busco no encuentro
> mi pregunta es si conoceis alguna tienda alemana fisica donde comprar monedas, si tuviese pagina web pues casi mejor para ver el "surtido"
> muchas gracias a todos y un saludo
> ...



Yo he comprado un par de veces a Philaberlin .... en su día tenían precios bastante competitivos, no sé ahora....


----------



## sakeo (3 Feb 2010)

guanma dijo:


> Hola seño@s, expongo aki mi duda ya que despues de mucho leer he visto que este es uno de los post mas activos.
> El tema es que llevo dias leyendo ya que estaba interesado en comprar algunas monedas de plata y me ha quedado claro que en españa con los precios mas el tema del iva pues se sube mas que en alemania. El tema es que lei por algun sitio algo sobre comprar en Anlagegold24.de, pero ahora estaba intendado rescatarlo para releerlo y no lo encuentro, pr favor si alguien me puede rediriguir o si me contestan se lo agradeceria. La principal duda que me surje es el tema de la seguridad en la compra, si vale la pena actualmente comparandola con tiendas españolas y sobretodo en dicho post explicaban como hacer la transferencia para no tener problemas, creo haber leido que la entrega ronda las 3 semanitas, agradeceria comentarios, muchas gracias.



Yo reciví hace nada un pedido anlagegold24.com, tardaron un poco en enviar las monedas, pero fué todo correcto.

Utilizé el google translator para comunicarme con ellos en alemán y arreglao!!

Pero yo les preguntaria primero si entregan a españa mercancia, ya que tienen un cupo de ventas a españa cada año, y cuando llegan al cupo , ya no entregan a españa.
Pedido el 6 enero y en mi casa el día 26.


----------



## guanma (3 Feb 2010)

ok muchas gracias, voy a mandarles un mail para que me confirmen si mandan a españa, muchas gracias y cualquier consejo o sujerencia sera bien recibida, saludetes.


----------



## VOTIN (3 Feb 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> hola ,aprovechando que el pisuerga pasa por valladolid y tal..........
> me voy con un amigo a alemania a comprar un coche usado, mi pregunta es alguna tienda fisica donde comprar monedas de plata en alemania cerca de berlin, una vez el señor fros y tiogilito*(D.E.P)* dieron una pero no recuerdo y por mas que busco no encuentro
> mi pregunta es si conoceis alguna tienda alemana fisica donde comprar monedas, si tuviese pagina web pues casi mejor para ver el "surtido"
> muchas gracias a todos y un saludo
> ...



Haga usted el favor de dirigirse a los difuntos con respeto::


----------



## guanma (3 Feb 2010)

Hola, me han contestado que si envian a España y son 35 euros.


----------



## hinka (3 Feb 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Haga usted el favor de dirigirse a los difuntos con respeto::



¿Se sabe por donde anda tan ilustre persona?


----------



## VOTIN (3 Feb 2010)

hinka dijo:


> ¿Se sabe por donde anda tan ilustre persona?



Ni idea,se aprendia mucho leyendo al viejo chivo


----------



## Aferro (4 Feb 2010)

Pues teneis razón. Daba gusto leerlo y se aprendía muchisimas cosas. He de reconocer que si me he aficionado a los metales fue por TioGilito.
Si nos lees ¿por qué no vuelves?

SAludos.


----------



## Deudor (4 Feb 2010)

Por cierto por hablar de la plata y el oro:
Ha corregido la plata bastante más que el oro.
Se ha visto la vertiente de materia prima especulativa de la plata y el oro en esta corrección se ha comportado mejor.
¿Que pensáis?


----------



## NetiZen (4 Feb 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> me voy con un amigo a alemania a comprar un coche usado, mi pregunta es alguna tienda fisica donde comprar monedas de plata en alemania cerca de berlin, una vez el señor fros y tiogilito dieron una pero no recuerdo y por mas que busco no encuentro
> mi pregunta es si conoceis alguna tienda alemana fisica donde comprar monedas,



En Berlín hay unas cuantas tiendas. Yo he estado en dos, ambas en la misma zona (Charlottenburg).

La primera es Taurus Edelmetall Shop (http://edelmetallshop.com‎) y está en Uhlandstraße 153 - 154 (ojo que la numeración de las calles no es como aquí, pares a un lado e impares al otro, sino que recorre una acera, y al llegar al final de la calle vuelve por la otra). Los maromos que había ahí apenas hablaban inglés, y me atendieron con desgana.

La segunda en la que estuve es Pro Aurum (pro aurum - Edelmetalle. Münzen. Barren. | pro aurum Deutschland Homepage), que está en Hardenbergstraße 8. Aquí me atendió una señorita agradable y muy profesional en perfecto inglés.

Yo desde luego recomiendo la segunda, por la diferencia de trato, pero te pongo también la primera por si no tienen lo que buscas. Por cierto, no me fiaría mucho de las páginas web, aparecen muchas cosas que luego no tenían en las tiendas físicas. Pero lo dicho, en Berlín hay unas cuantas tiendas más.


----------



## segundaresidencia (4 Feb 2010)

Aferro dijo:


> Pues teneis razón. Daba gusto leerlo y se aprendía muchisimas cosas. He de reconocer que si me he aficionado a los metales fue por TioGilito.
> Si nos lees ¿por qué no vuelves?
> 
> SAludos.



el tio gilito es un puto crack , daba gusto leerle.
se cebaron con el (supuestamente), encima que nos ilustró con sus conocimientos numismaticos,algun cabronazo se paso con el, normal que no escriba,no vas a dar de comer a quien te muerde la mano.
hemos pagado justos por pecadores con la ausencia de tiogilito
un saludo


----------



## carloszorro (4 Feb 2010)

Deudor dijo:


> Por cierto por hablar de la plata y el oro:
> Ha corregido la plata bastante más que el oro.
> Se ha visto la vertiente de materia prima especulativa de la plata y el oro en esta corrección se ha comportado mejor.
> ¿Que pensáis?



Vigilar el €/$ 
si pierde los 1,38 sería una buena noticia para los que quieran acumular a 14$ plata


----------



## merche400 (4 Feb 2010)

ondia... la plata ya baja cerca de 0.80 $. ¿algun motivo entendible por los mortales?


----------



## carloszorro (4 Feb 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> ondia... la plata ya baja cerca de 0.80 $. ¿algun motivo entendible por los mortales?



Las bolsas están tocadas y el euro se va al agujero, los 14$ parece una zona interesante para salir de caza de nuevo


----------



## merche400 (4 Feb 2010)

bufffff!!!! yo tengo la caja repleta de plata. Ya no me cabe más.:vomito:


----------



## carloszorro (4 Feb 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> bufffff!!!! yo tengo la caja repleta de plata. Ya no me cabe más.:vomito:



Ocupa mucho si


----------



## sakeo (4 Feb 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> bufffff!!!! yo tengo la caja repleta de plata. Ya no me cabe más.:vomito:



Hazle el hueco que dejaste al vender las 400 monedas de 12 de BDE,
en ese hueco caben unas cuantas más.


----------



## merche400 (4 Feb 2010)

Las monedas del BDE las tenia en casa. Por ello fuí obligado por mi mujer a "deshacerme" de ellas de la forma mas honrosa posible.
Por otra parte, no quiere que tengamos en casa nada de valor...solo lo estrictamente necesario en cash.


----------



## Acredito (4 Feb 2010)

Mierda, hice un pedido a primero hora de la mañana a Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de creyendo que no bajaría más y ahora esto... tendré que hacer otro pedido más pronto XD


----------



## carloszorro (4 Feb 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> Las monedas del BDE las tenia en casa. Por ello fuí obligado por mi mujer a "deshacerme" de ellas de la forma mas honrosa posible.
> Por otra parte, no quiere que tengamos en casa nada de valor...solo lo estrictamente necesario en cash.



Voy a disfrutar y dejar que se deslice un poco mas y a salir de caza de nuevo, hablan de un posible corralito en Spain...


----------



## merche400 (4 Feb 2010)

bufff....pues nosotros tenemos bastante pasta en el banco...en la cuenta corriente.

como venga un corralito ya veremos...


----------



## carloszorro (4 Feb 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> bufff....pues nosotros tenemos bastante pasta en el banco...en la cuenta corriente.
> 
> como venga un corralito ya veremos...



Es broma, son comentarios en este foro (nada oficial), ya sabes, por aquí hay mucho madmaxista


----------



## Ulisses (4 Feb 2010)

A 13,18 euros a partir de 20 monedas... 

Creo que hay que ir pensando en escribirles. 

Buy Silver Bullion | Silver American Eagles


----------



## carloszorro (4 Feb 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> A 13,18 euros a partir de 20 monedas...
> 
> Creo que hay que ir pensando en escribirles.
> 
> Buy Silver Bullion | Silver American Eagles



Pero, envian a España?
Porque me pareció leer en algún sitio de la web, en "preguntas frecuentes" creo que era, que solo enviaban a USA y Canadá


----------



## Ulisses (4 Feb 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Pero, envian a España?
> Porque me pareció leer en algún sitio de la web, en "preguntas frecuentes" creo que era, que solo enviaban a USA y Canadá



Desgraciadamente es así.


----------



## carloszorro (4 Feb 2010)

Objetivo tras romper la línea clavicular, aproximadamente 14$


----------



## Acredito (12 Feb 2010)

Los que tengáis monedas chilenas de 50 pesos del año 2008 estáis de suerte...

*El gerente de la Casa de Moneda de Chile para el error de la falta ortográfica*

El gerente de la Casa de Moneda de Chile ha sido despedido después de que miles de monedas fueron emitidas con el nombre del país grabado equivocadamente.

Las monedas de 50 pesos con un valor nominal de 10 centavos se emitieron en 2008, pero nadie notó el error hasta finales del año pasado.

En lugar de CHILE, en las monedas se le CHIIE 

Las monedas ya se han convertido en objeto de colección y la Casa de Moneda chilena dice que no tiene planes para sacarlas de la circulación.

Deleite de numismáticos

La BBC informa desde capital chilena que el público ha salido en busca de las monedas con la esperanza de que su valor aumente. Pero el error ha costado al gerente de la Casa de Moneda, Gregorio Iñiguez, y a otros empleados sus puestos de trabajo.

news.bbc.co.uk


----------



## merche400 (31 Mar 2010)

acabo de ver el spot de la plata a 13,00 euros


Pinta bien la cosa...einnnn?


----------



## Gotterdamerung (1 Abr 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> A 13,18 euros a partir de 20 monedas...
> 
> Creo que hay que ir pensando en escribirles.
> 
> Buy Silver Bullion | Silver American Eagles



Joer pues hoy en Compra Oro Inversion, Vender Oro, Precios del Oro, Compra Oro | Ciode Precios Oro Venta Compra Inversion Oro Plata a euros 20,54 + IVA ienso:

Pero en http://www.anlagegold24.de/1_oz_Silver_Eagle_2010.html a 15,80 EUR (incluyendo IVA?).


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Abr 2010)

Gotterdamerung dijo:


> Joer pues hoy en Compra Oro Inversion, Vender Oro, Precios del Oro, Compra Oro | Ciode Precios Oro Venta Compra Inversion Oro Plata a euros 20,54 + IVA ienso:
> 
> Pero en 1 oz Silver Eagle 2010, EUR 15.80 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegol... a 15,80 EUR (incluyendo IVA?).



Pregunte antes si envían a España. En anlagegold24 tienen la mala costumbre de agotar el cupo de ventas comunitarias (las malas lenguas dicen que es debido a los foreros de burbuja.info). Si lo han hecho busque otra tienda y los mejores precios aquí:

Silber Investor | berblick ber Silber-News, Aktuelle Preise zu Silber-Mnzen und Silberbarren | Silber-Barren | Silber-Buch-Empfehlungen | Silber-Verkauf | Rohstoff-Fonds | ETF-Fonds | Rohstoff-Aktien | Rohstoff-Zertifikate

Saludos y suerte con las compras

(en el foro hubo gente como merche que se pillo las eagles hace unos meses por debajo de los 12 euracos...)


----------



## Eldenegro (2 Abr 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Pero, envian a España?
> Porque me pareció leer en algún sitio de la web, en "preguntas frecuentes" creo que era, que solo enviaban a USA y Canadá



Pues se pregunta... yo lo he hecho y me han contestado esto:

Dear Ariel,

Thank you for your recent inquiry. We are not yet officially shipping internationally beyond Canada, however, we have been conducting some trial shipments to familiarize ourselves with the customs process of various countries.

At this time, our minimum order for these trial shipments is $1500 USD and our maximum order is $50,000 USD. All payments must be made via bank wire transfer in USD.

We will need to know the rough number of ounces that you would like to order and the address it will be sent to in order to provide an accurate quote for the cost of shipping. The price our courier charges us will be what you pay for shipping, no additional fees are added. If any VAT/GST, duty, or other import related charges apply when the package clears customs, then they would be your responsibility.

If your order meets the above requirements, please email me back at Amanda.pelkey@apmex.com and I will walk you through the order placing process for our international customers.

Kind Regards,

Amanda Pelkey
International Logistics Specialist

American Precious Metals Exchange
226 Dean A. McGee Avenue
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma 73102
(405) 595-2100 ext 140
Silver, Silver Bar, Silver Bars, Silver Bullion, Gold and More - APMEX.com

Vamos.... que tienen un pedido minimo importante, y te dejan a ti la aventura de aduanas....

Vamos, que seguramente sera mejor hablar con femstore o pillar en ambiente comunitario (especialmente ahora que estan haciendo subir el dolar,.... o bajar el euro jejejeje)


----------



## femstore (2 Abr 2010)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Vamos, que seguramente sera mejor hablar con femstore o pillar en ambiente comunitario (especialmente ahora que estan haciendo subir el dolar,.... o bajar el euro jejejeje)



FemStore está bajo mínimos ))

Y pensando seriamente si volver a traer para vender a inversores, ya que el beneficio es ridículo (5%), la inversión demasiado grande, y la gente desconfiada de narices (al menos ya ha habido varios que han hecho grandes operaciones conmigo, pero si no quieren contar su experiencia no voy a decirlo yo ) ).


----------



## Eldenegro (2 Abr 2010)

femstore dijo:


> FemStore está bajo mínimos ))
> 
> Y pensando seriamente si volver a traer para vender a inversores, ya que el beneficio es ridículo (5%), la inversión demasiado grande, y la gente desconfiada de narices (al menos ya ha habido varios que han hecho grandes operaciones conmigo, pero si no quieren contar su experiencia no voy a decirlo yo ) ).



En tema de inversion, que parece ser a lo que se dedica la mayoria de los foreros, no conozco demasiado el tema y no entrare. Yo tengo mas aficion a la coleccion personal de monedas, por diseños y dibujos de gusto personal.

Recientemente he cerrado un trato con FemStore (de 1 moneda para la coleccion) y ha sido correctisimo. Por mi parte un 10


----------



## femstore (2 Abr 2010)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Recientemente he cerrado un trato con FemStore (de 1 moneda para la coleccion) y ha sido correctisimo. Por mi parte un 10



Gracias! aunque no lo decía en plan indirecta.
Creo bajo mi experiencia, que pese a que estas comprando piezas independientemente de su valor del metal, estás invirtiendo sin saberlo de mejor forma que todos los que están comprando cientos y cientos de monedas de plata bullion con esperanza de venderlas en unos años


----------



## 7º_Día (2 Abr 2010)

femstore dijo:


> FemStore está bajo mínimos ))
> 
> Y pensando seriamente si volver a traer para vender a inversores, ya que el beneficio es ridículo (5%), la inversión demasiado grande, y la gente desconfiada de narices (al menos ya ha habido varios que han hecho grandes operaciones conmigo, pero si no quieren contar su experiencia no voy a decirlo yo ) ).



Saludos a todos, la semana pasada pillé a femstore unos 4.000 euros en monedas diversas.
El pedido me lo recogió un colega mío de Madrid, que me las acaba de traer a mi tierra.
Todo perfecto, un 10 en precios y seriedad.

Más pronto que tarde tendré que cargar de nuevo.

P.D. Si alguien quiere referencias de femstore, que me mande un privado. Y que conste, que no me llevo ninguna comisión.


----------



## femstore (2 Abr 2010)

7º_Día dijo:


> que no me llevo ninguna comisión.





Hombre si la cosa empieza a ir bien..todo es hablarlo jajaja. 8:


----------



## femstore (4 Abr 2010)

Bueno aprovecho para volver a decir que *NO *me queda nada de bullion de plata. Debe ser por la subida, o tan sólo suerte.

El caso es que estoy cansado de recibir mails de gente insultandome, diciendo que vendo cosas que no tengo, o cantidades que no puedo ofrecer.

La web se ha ido actualizando en función de las ventas,he tenido bullion a mejor precio que cualquier tienda alemana durante más de una semana y apenas 2 personas del foro me hicieron pedidos. Ahora que la plata ha debido subir más de 40 foreros han comprado, y más de 10 se han quedado a las puertas.
Si algunos foreros no pueden entender que con esto se gana una miseria (pero se mueve mucho), y que además de eso, teniendo buenos precios ENSEGUIDA se vende todo, pues lo siento mucho, pero han tenido más de una semana para comprarme y ahora se cabrean por que no me queda nada...
No limito mis ventas al foro, ni a mi web, por lo que aclaro para el futuro...
Si alguien considera que tengo buenos precios, pues que compre y que no vaya de buitre esperando a ver si la plata sube para intentar comprarme ya que posiblemente antes que él, vayan al menos 80 personas que se han adelantado, y no tienen por qué ser residentes en España...

Como ya he hablado con otros foreros, yo compro y me importa un pito el precio de la plata o el oro, si sube o si baja, meto mi % y me da igual lo demás. Si la plata o el oro baja, lo vendo como piezas numismáticas, si suben, ya se encargaran los inversores de barrerme a pedidos.

De verdad es que me indigna, la gente se piensa que trabajo para ellos. Es como hace menos de un mes, que tenía monedas de oro a 25 euros el gramo, que llevaban en la web bastante tiempo y de la noche a la mañana no quedaba ninguna, que culpa tengo yo de que de un día para otro a la gente le de por comprar.....

Como ya he dicho, varios foreros me han comprado, y no precisamente cantidades pequeñas. Me alegro por ellos y lo siento por los que han llegado tarde, pero esto es un negocio de oferta-demanda hasta fin de existencias, si se llega tarde, lo siento, pero no me parece motivo para recibir insultos que no vienen a cuento.
Ahora repondré, se que para unas puedo mantener el precio y para otras ni de coña, y lo de siempre, quien quiera que me compre y quien no, que se busque la vida pero que no de el coñazo, que para la miseria que se gana con el bullion no me merece la pena aguantar tonterias.

Saqué a la venta 5000 piezas de cada tipo, anunciando claramente hasta fin de existencias, quien lo quiera entender que lo entienda, y quien no, pues que le vaya bien.
CReo que es bastante normal que si yo vendo a 15.10 la filarmonica (por ejemplo) con el 16% de iva incluido, y los alemanes lo venden a 15.30 más el 7% más gastos de envio, se me agoten rapidamente. Es más...muchos de esos alemanes me han pedido cantidades que tampoco he podido ofrecerles. Pero vamos que si alguien se piensa que teniendo las monedas de 1oz casi 2 euros por debajo de los alemanes me van a durar más de 12-24 horas...que se lo haga mirar por que no le llega la sangre bien a la cabeza.

(PD mi web se actualiza de lunes a jueves, por lo que aun sigue habiendo monedas que están agotadas, repito que NO me queda bullion)


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (4 Abr 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Bueno aprovecho para volver a decir que *NO *me queda nada de bullion de plata. Debe ser por la subida, o tan sólo suerte.
> 
> El caso es que estoy cansado de recibir mails de gente insultandome, diciendo que vendo cosas que no tengo, o cantidades que no puedo ofrecer.
> 
> ...



Que gente más cafre.


----------



## VOTIN (4 Abr 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Bueno aprovecho para volver a decir que *NO *me queda nada de bullion de plata. Debe ser por la subida, o tan sólo suerte.
> 
> El caso es que estoy cansado de recibir mails de gente insultandome, diciendo que vendo cosas que no tengo, o cantidades que no puedo ofrecer.
> 
> ...



Ahi,ahi les duele ,el que no te compro que se joda y que no rebuzne.
Que le compren al de la kriptonita de los bancos


----------



## segundaresidencia (5 Abr 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ahi,ahi les duele ,el que no te compro que se joda y que no rebuzne.
> Que le compren al de la kriptonita de los bancos



se hecha de menos al "kryptolisto" ¿verdad? se ha enganchado contra otros y parece que pretende enseñarles a gente como juancarlosb,missmarple,styuvensant etc,etc,etc.
un saludo

pd, me parecio leerte algo de columnarios, yo de ti no me meteria, los hay falsos por doquier, y es "imposible" detectarlos,una ventaja es que tu igual podras pasarlos::


----------



## Monsterspeculator (5 Abr 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> se hecha de menos al "kryptolisto" ¿verdad? se ha enganchado contra otros y parece que pretende enseñales a gente como juancarlosb,missmarple,styuvensant etc,etc,etc.
> un saludo
> 
> pd, me parecio leerte algo de columnarios, yo de ti no me meteria, los hay falsos por doquier, y es "imposible" detectarlos,una ventaja es que tu igual podras pasarlos::



Suerte que estás tú por aquí para dar lecciones...¿Enseñas señalando o con señas?


----------



## VOTIN (5 Abr 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> se hecha de menos al "kryptolisto" ¿verdad? se ha enganchado contra otros y parece que pretende enseñales a gente como juancarlosb,missmarple,styuvensant etc,etc,etc.
> un saludo
> 
> pd, me parecio leerte algo de columnarios, yo de ti no me meteria, los hay falsos por doquier, y es "imposible" detectarlos,una ventaja es que tu igual podras pasarlos::



Pues ya tengo 44 ::


----------



## Monsterspeculator (5 Abr 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Bueno aprovecho para volver a decir que *NO *me queda nada de bullion de plata. Debe ser por la subida, o tan sólo suerte.
> 
> El caso es que estoy cansado de recibir mails de gente insultandome, diciendo que vendo cosas que no tengo, o cantidades que no puedo ofrecer.
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena por las ventas femstore. Es lo que pasa cuando se vende por debajo del mercado. El problema es reponer al precio que vendías. 

Saludos.


----------



## VOTIN (5 Abr 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Suerte que estás tú por aquí para dar lecciones...¿Enseñas señalando o con señales?



Este es mi monster,que aunque apaleado por todos mantiene su fe en el 
Alcoyano::
No te metas a jugar con los niños mayores del colegio,que a luego lloras....


----------



## femstore (5 Abr 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Enhorabuena por las ventas femstore. Es lo que pasa cuando se vende por debajo del mercado. El problema es reponer al precio que vendías.
> 
> Saludos.




Siempre intento estar por debajo de mercado  ya que si no no podría vender grandes cantidades rapidamente , si hago otro pedido seguramente pueda volver a vender por debajo de los alemanes...el problema es cuanto por debajo, y cuanto por debajo la gente (inversores) quiere comprar  . Lo que me ha fastidiado son los buitres, que pretender ganar 2 euros por moneda que me compren, y eso comprandomelas en el último momento....cuando el spot de la plata parece estar más alto que cuando empecé a anunciarlas.

Es lo que me da la ventaja y me hace destacar frente a otros comerciantes (hablo de numismática, el bullion me importa un pito, si sube ya me compraréis y si baja ya lo harán los coleccionistas  ), intentar que ninguno de los demás pueda vender por debajo de mi precio...:.....aunque nada es imposible..sólo se trata de ponerle ganas, horas, viajes....y amor :XX::XX:


----------



## segundaresidencia (5 Abr 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Suerte que estás tú por aquí para dar lecciones...¿Enseñas señalando o con señas?



nos lo pasamos muy bien contigo viendo metedura de pata tras metedura de pata,jojojojo como te ponen en tu sitio.
si es que no te tenias que haber salido de este hilo,aqui te tratamos con cariño y ya hasta sentimos aprecio por ti,pero la gente que no te conoce te estan dando unas "ostias"(figuradas,claro)como panes de a kilo ,esta claro que te sentistes "despreciado" por la elite del foro y tu te crees que sabes mas que ellos, te lias a soltar terminos en ingles y crees que acojonas al personal,pero te han dado por todos los lados.
sigue asi monstruo¡¡¡¡ que eres un monstruo
pd no intentes ponerte a la altura de juancarlosb,ni styuvensant ,ni missmarple,porque haces el ridi bajo mi punto de vista.
un saludo


----------



## segundaresidencia (5 Abr 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pues ya tengo 44 ::



no jodas,44???:
joder joder tienes una pasta gansa en esas monedas......


----------



## VOTIN (5 Abr 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> no jodas,44???:
> joder joder tienes una pasta gansa en esas monedas......



Que va,yo tengo contabilizados sobre 200 modelos diferentes,es dificil :´(


----------



## Monsterspeculator (5 Abr 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> nos lo pasamos muy bien contigo viendo metedura de pata tras metedura de pata,jojojojo como te ponen en tu sitio.
> si es que no te tenias que haber salido de este hilo,aqui te tratamos con cariño y ya hasta sentimos aprecio por ti,pero la gente que no te conoce te estan dando unas "ostias"(figuradas,claro)como panes de a kilo ,esta claro que te sentistes "despreciado" por la elite del foro y tu te crees que sabes mas que ellos, te lias a soltar terminos en ingles y crees que acojonas al personal,pero te han dado por todos los lados.
> sigue asi monstruo¡¡¡¡ que eres un monstruo
> pd no intentes ponerte a la altura de juancarlosb,ni styuvensant ,ni missmarple,porque haces el ridi bajo mi punto de vista.
> un saludo




Siempre has demostrado ser una eminencia. Tus opiniones nos importan mucho. 

¿Cómo va la venta de relojes chinos?


----------



## segundaresidencia (5 Abr 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Siempre has demostrado ser una eminencia. Tus opiniones nos importan mucho.
> ¿Cómo va la venta de relojes chinos?



no te lo digo que vas a pisarme el negocio jojojojooj 
creo que en el hilo de la catastrofe en cifras te estan esperando para ver tus maravillosas aportaciones :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (5 Abr 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> no te lo digo que vas a pisarme el negocio jojojojooj
> creo que en el hilo de la catastrofe en cifras te estan esperando para ver tus maravillosas aportaciones :XX::XX::XX:



Seguro que no están esperando las tuyas, pero puedes pasarte a ver si endosas algún reloj 

No sabía que ahora te metías en "hilos de mayores". Normal que no entiendas nada....


----------



## segundaresidencia (6 Abr 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Seguro que no están esperando las tuyas, pero puedes pasarte a ver si endosas algún reloj
> No sabía que ahora te metías en "hilos de mayores". Normal que no entiendas nada....



jojojojo anda monster desfogate un poco, que miss marple y styuvensant te han dado para el pelo
aqui para que te lean
miss marple untando al monster;
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-catastrofe-en-cifras-ii-238.html#post2641877
como diria perchas ,pretendes ser el niño el el bautizo, el novio en la boda y el muerto en el entierro....(cada vez te tienen mas calado)
ya te comente una vez hace tiempo que te vendria bien pensar que siempre hay gente que sabra mas que tu y lo mejor en tu caso era ver oir y callar.
creo que se porque solo vendes monedas sin factura..............


bueno al turron,aqui dicen que se pondra la onza a 100$ yo lo espero cargado,pero no me creo nada de nada
China pone la plata al rojo vivo ¿alcanzará los $100? - Cotizalia.com
China pone la plata al rojo vivo ¿alcanzará los $100?Plata, oro, mercados, materias primas, cotización

@María Igartua - 16/03/2010 06:00h
Deja tu comentario (4) 
(4/5 | 14 votos) 



Noticias relacionadas
» China limita la inversión en oro y apuesta por la compra "responsable" de bonos de EEUU - 09/03/2010

» El oro se beneficia de la incertidumbre griega - 02/03/2010

» El FMI venderá 191 toneladas de oro en los mercados - 17/02/2010

» El oro recupera lo perdido la semana pasada por el efecto del Año Nuevo Lunar chino - 08/02/2010
La plata puede convertirse en la inversión estrella de 2010. Todos los factores apuntan a un serio repunte del precio de esta commodity y los más optimistas hablan, incluso, de que podría alcanzar los 100 dólares este año y tocar los 250 dólares el año que viene. Mucho tendría que caminar para que esto ocurra, teniendo en cuenta que en estos momentos el precio del lingote se encuentra en los 17 dólares, pero sea como fuere, lo cierto es que este metal precioso se ha revalorizado un 32% en un año y sus fundamentales tienen buenas perspectivas, aparte del peso que va a tener China en su cotización. 

Yendo por partes, el primer factor y casi más importante a tener en cuenta, son los movimientos que está llevando a cabo China respecto a la plata. Por un lado, al igual que ha ocurrido con el oro, que se ha erigido como el principal tenedor mundial por su preocupación respecto a la política monetaria de Estados Unidos y los riesgos inflacionistas, la plata se ha convertido en una buena alternativa a los bonos del Tesoro norteamericano. 

El gobierno chino ve con preocupación la debilidad del dólar como consecuencia de las fuertes inyección de dinero que la Reserva Federal ha hecho en el mercado y los tipos de interés en niveles históricamente bajos durante más de un año. Además, el fuerte déficit del país hace que la diversificación de su cartera sea casi una necesidad ante la posibilidad de que la recuperación económica no lleve finalmente el ritmo que parece que ha tomado.

Esto ha derivado en la compra masiva de oro, y la plata va de la mano del metal precioso por excelencia, más teniendo en cuenta que su precio está todavía barato respecto al oro (un ratio del 59 a 1).

En este sentido, Patricia Mata, de CMC Markets, explica a Cotizalia.com que la onza de oro se ha apreciado tanto en los últimos 8-10 años como “hasta el punto de auto convencernos que estamos ante un activo prácticamente sin riesgo. Y es que como en su momento, como ya ocurrió con la vivienda, el oro y por ende los metales preciosos, está de moda”.

Las mismas sensaciones son aplicables a la plata, que acumula una revalorización de más del 300% desde el año 2000. “Como con el oro, la tendencia de fondo de la plata no la vamos a discutir, pues hoy por hoy es alcista en todos los plazos relevantes de trading”, explica Mata.





Aumenta la demanda para uso industrial

A esto hay que sumar que, en el mercado, la oferta se está manteniendo en 27.633 toneladas mientras que la demanda se está elevando por las aplicaciones que tiene la plata para el uso industrial (absorbe la mitad de la oferta total). “La plata es uno de los principales conductores, por encima del cobre”, explica a cotizalia.com Francisco López, analista de X-Trade. “Aunque ha habido una fuerte tendencia a la baja en el sector de la fotografía, por la llegada de la tecnología digital, lo cierto es que sus aplicaciones son numerosas, desde paneles solares hasta teléfonos móviles”.

En este sentido, “la evolución del precio de la plata va a estar muy ligada a la recuperación económica”, asegura López. Y es que los principales consumidores de plata para uso industrial son, por este orden, Estados Unidos, Japón, India y China, con lo que “en la medida que el crecimiento de estos países muestre signos de mejoría, se incrementarán las expectativas de demanda”.

Por otro lado, en lo referente a la oferta, la producción de plata está íntimamente ligada a la de zinc, plomo, cobre y oro, en tanto en que sólo un tercio de la producción se obtiene en minas exclusivamente de plata. Por tanto, el precio de la plata está intrínsecamente ligado a los fundamentales de estas materias primas. “En la medida en que estos incrementen su precio, será rentable aumentar la producción”.

El gobierno chino recomienda la inversión en plata

En los últimos días, el canal de la televisión china CCTV ha puesto en marcha una fuerte campaña para animar a la población de que invierta en plata. No en vano, después de que la semana pasada se conociera que la inflación del país se ha acelerado al 2,7%, la administración teme el exceso de liquidez que tiene un mercado en el que la media de ahorro por familia se encuentra entre el 30% y el 40%. Por este motivo, el gobierno chino está instando a comprar plata, más asequible que el oro, para que el impacto de la inflación en el poder adquisitivo de la población sea menor.

En el caso de la plata, su mercado es menos activo y de mucho menos volumen que el del oro. Esto significa que las compras llevadas a cabo por inversores individuales tienen considerablemente más impacto en los precios de la plata. Teniendo en cuenta que China cuenta con más de 1.300 millones de habitantes y un ratio de ahorro considerablemente elevado, el precio del metal precioso se podría disparar si la población sigue las recomendaciones hechas desde lo más alto.

Sea como fuere, los analistas coinciden en que la plata se encuentra alcista. Sin embargo, desde un punto de vista técnico, “el gran ‘pero’ y por tanto las sombras, las encontramos en la incapacidad que demostró la plata a la hora de seguir la marcha triunfal del oro cuando éste cruzó en octubre de 2009 la barrera de los 1030 dólares dejándolo en subida libra relativa,” asegura Patricia Mata.

“La plata negó dicho ascenso, frenándose antes de sus altos de marzo de 2008 en los 21,24 dólares por onza mostrándose divergente respecto al oro y advirtiendo de un posible giro a la baja en el medio plazo,” explica la analista a Cotizalia.com. “Mientras esos altos en la plata no sean superados, la situación de medio plazo es de potencial divergencia bajista respecto al oro y las alzas no serán sostenibles”.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Abr 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> jojojojo anda monster desfogate un poco, que miss marple y styuvensant te han dado para el pelo
> aqui para que te lean
> miss marple untando al monster;
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-catastrofe-en-cifras-ii-238.html#post2641877
> ...



::

Pero que mala es la envidia. Venga, anda, tómate las pastillas. ::

(¿vuelves a estar desempleado sin oficio ni beneficio?)


----------



## merche400 (6 Abr 2010)

Supongo que muchas voces "discolantes" se habrán medio-callado al ver como las tan estranbóticas y denostadas Filarmónicas de Vienna están dando unos pingües beneficios a todos aquellos que las atesoramos. 

PD:A este paso....voy a sucumbir a la tentación de vender mis tesorillos a unos magnificos 16 euros.... :XX: :XX:


----------



## VOTIN (6 Abr 2010)

La verdad que nunca me moleste en leer a miss marple hasta ahora,esto lo tengo como
esparcimiento de mis negocios y no me gusta pensar demasiado,pero vista la HOSTIA que
le ha pegado al Monster estoy por ponerme a leerla,me parece interesante.
Aunque mi mundo es mas prosaico,como economista me atrae una barbaridad....
echo de menos esa vida,cierto me gusta.

Ademas ,jejjeejeeej....eso de pellizcarle en los huevos al monster en otros hilos me atrae,porque en el del oro me banea.......


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Abr 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> La verdad que nunca me moleste en leer a miss marple hasta ahora,esto lo tengo como
> esparcimiento de mis negocios y no me gusta pensar demasiado,pero vista la HOSTIA que
> le ha pegado al Monster estoy por ponerme a leerla,me parece interesante.
> Aunque mi mundo es mas prosaico,como economista me atrae una barbaridad....
> ...



Votin, tú no lees a Miss Marple y lees a secondhome y a tiogilipeto. Así te va. Bueno, si, le lees pero no le entiendes. Ya me explicarás lo de la "hostia" (sic)...y no te hagas muchas ilusiones con lo de "pellizcar huevos"...


----------



## VOTIN (6 Abr 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Votin, tú no lees a Miss Marple y lees a secondhome y a tiogilipeto. Así te va. Bueno, si, le lees pero no le entiendes. *Ya me explicarás lo de la "hostia"* (sic)...y no te hagas muchas ilusiones con lo de "pellizcar huevos"...



Se te esta secando el cerebro ,al final terminaras como el putin,alias el venezolano loco,siendo el friki del foro.

Dar una hostia vs. dar una ostia en 1de3.com - Español, Frases y Palabras
Así mismo, ¿con h o sin h? Aunque sea muda tiene su importancia.

No se encuentra la frase en los tratados al uso y eso es algo que siempre me extrañó puesto que es de un uso muy frecuente. Te voy a dar una hostia, Se pegó una hostia contra la pared, Le dieron un par de hostias… son expresiones habituales en las que hostia es un golpe, una bofetada, un puñetazo e incluso una colisión.

Según el diccionario, hostia es:

1.Hoja redonda y delgada de pan ácimo, que se consagra en la misa y con la que se comulga
2.Cosa que se ofrece en sacrificio
3.vulg. malson. Golpe, trastazo, bofetada

Es la tercera acepción a la que nos referíamos anteriormente. Luego pasa a señalar las diferentes expresiones más o menos coloquiales:

mala hostia.- f. vulg. malson. Mala intención
a toda hostia.- loc. adv. vulg. malson. A toda velocidad
de la hostia.- loc. adj. vulg. malson. Muy grande o extraordinario
la hostia.- loc. adv. vulg. malson
ser alguien o algo la hostia.- fr. vulg. Ser extraordinario

No es extraño el uso de términos religiosos en expresiones malsonantes, vulgares e incluso irreverentes; quizás como un revulsivo a una religiosidad omnipresente en otras épocas, encontramos multitud de expresiones de este tipo que no es necesario citar ahora. En el caso que nos ocupa no siempre es así, en algunas ocasiones sirve como ponderativo para magnificar una cualidad.

Pero ¿por qué una hostia es un golpe? Difícil respuesta puesto que hay multitud de usos coloquiales para significar golpe. Así podemos dar una galleta, una nata, un carquiñol, una bufa, un capón, una colleja, un trompazo, una leche… todas ellas expresiones con un uso figurado.

Quizás en este caso hostia que es una cosa buena, la convirtió el anticlericalismo en una cosa mala. O quizás atienda a su significado de ‘víctima’, o a su origen etimológico, el término hostis, -is que significa ‘enemigo’. Se conoce que los enemigos eran las primeras víctimas que exigían los dioses antiguos para conceder la victoria.

En ambos casos estaría clara la relación, puesto que la víctima del golpe es el que lo recibe, y el golpe se propina a un enemigo, o al menos a alguien por el que se siente cierta animadversión. 

O quizás se asimiló la forma circular de la forma eucarística, a la de un puño cerrado o a la de una mano abierta dando un cachete. O bien con cierta ironía —muy propia del pueblo llano— se llamó hostia al bofetón que el sacerdote sacudía al monaguillo revoltoso, o a los cachetes que los curas propinaban a diestro y siniestro a los estudiantes de los colegios religiosos: la letra con sangre entra. Así repartían hostias tanto en el altar como en las aulas.

Hasta aquí el uso con h que es el que señala la Real Academia. ¿Y sin la h?

Recientemente me tropecé con una etimología completamente distinta en el Diccionario de frases y dichos populares de Pancracio Celdrán. Dice así:

“Ostia: dar una. Se llamó ostia, plural latino de puerta, al portazo, en alusión a los golpes que daban los porteros u ostiarii, cerrando la puerta en las narices de quien quisiera colarse o entrar sin haber sido invitado. Asimismo, en latín, se llamaba ostiarium al impuesto sobre el número de puertas que tuviera la casa: a más puertas u ostia, más impuestos. En un pasaje de Plauto alguien pegó una paliza a un esclavo dando tumbos ostiatim, esto es, de puerta en puerta, de donde se dijo ‘a ostias’, sin relación con el uso religioso de la palabra.”

Al respecto recordar que Ostia— una ciudad antigua en la costa del mar Tirreno— era el puerto de la antigua Roma, fundada con el propósito de defensa militar pero convertida en puerto comercial con el tiempo. Por lo que un puerto es el nombre que recibe una puerta o vía de entrada por mar a una ciudad, al igual que un puerto de montaña en una puerta o paso hacia el otro lado.

Los términos latinos citados son todos correctos y con una procedencia común, que es el término latino os, oris, que significa boca. Por tanto, Ostia, -ae, es el puerto de Roma; ostium, -ii, puerta (que al ser neutro, hace el plural en –a: ostia = puertas); ostiolum, -i, puerta pequeña, postigo; ostiarius, -ii, ostiaria, -ae, portero / -a; ostiarium, -ii, el impuesto sobre las puertas; ostiatim, adverbio, de puerta en puerta; ostiensis, -is, ostiense, de Ostia. 

Da que pensar. Un portazo es un golpe


----------



## Ulisses (6 Abr 2010)

Déjese de buscar etimologías anticlericales y republicanas, Sr Votin, que se le ve el plumero. :no:

Del latín hostis: enemigo
En latín arcaico el verbo hostire significaba 'igualar, compensar' y también 'herir'.

La inquina de Votín y Segundaresidencia fue glosada cientos de veces por los romanistas "Adversus hostem aeternam auctoritas" eso decían los del pecho-lata cuando aniquilaban a sus enemigos. En los manuales de derecho romano, este aforismo de las doce tablas se traduce por: a las cosas del enemigo eterna autoridad. 

Pero fue el genial Proudhom en el prefacio de su no menos genial obra ¿Qué es la propiedad? el que la tradujo con singular maestría, haciendo referencia al capital y al sector financiero:

"Contra el enemigo, la demanda es eterna"

Pues eso, Sr. Monster, que los señores Votin y Segunda son las huestes que se la tienen jurada. Por cierto, esa palabra también tiene su origen en el vocablo latino hostis, hostem.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Abr 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Déjese de buscar etimologías anticlericales y republicanas, Sr Votin, que se le ve el plumero. :no:
> 
> Del latín hostis: enemigo
> En latín arcaico el verbo hostire significaba 'igualar, compensar' y también 'herir'.
> ...




La inquina de secondhome ya la conocíamos los veteranos del foro cuando le jodí el trapicheo con monedas de plata de Franco que vendía muy por encima del mercado. Recordemos aquellos memorables momentos en que desembarcaban multinicks que venían del mercadillo de la plaza Mayor informando que no se encontraban por menos de 7 euros por moneda. Y también todos aquellos pomperos que "descubrían" lugares, nunca confirmados, donde vendían monedas de oro tiradas de precio.

Sin embargo el verdadero odio de Votin, aparte de su envidia intrínseca, era más difícil de entender. Podía deberse a los multiples owneds que se ha ido llevando en el foro. En cierta época uno por semana...en física atómica, como en resolución de ecuaciones elementales, como en econometría básica (de la que cree que sabe algo...), en pronósticos sobre las bajadas inminentes del oro, y el mejor: el owned de pescarle su usuario en ebay que andaba desesperado comprado oro cuando echaba pestes de él aquí en el foro,...

Podía ser por muchas cosas, pero (tachán!!) recientemente descubrimos la razón profunda...



VOTIN dijo:


> tambien le dio un tiempo la neura de que yo le queria quitar los clientes de las
> ventas de sus monedas,etc,etc,



:XX:

Que importancia que se da el chaval...

Y ahora recordemos que se pescó en ebay el usuario nuevocentromb63 :XX:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a/77660-hilo-oficial-oro-106.html#post1320403

confesó que el "mb" era "monedas bullion"...jo,jo,jo,...


Como diría Ulisses...

Excusa non petita, accusatio manifesta.


----------



## Ulisses (6 Abr 2010)

Ya estamos haciendo sangre. Mira que me he preocupado de establecer la pax romana entre vosotros y los resultados son siempre los mismos. Os mola daros caña.

Oye votín, esos columnarios que compras pesan lo mismo y tienen el mismo diámetro que las crown británicas. Pero creo que la ley es inferior. El valor numismático es, como mínimo, diez veces el de la plata que contienen.

Creo que lo he comentado ya. Yo he pagado las crown proof a 12 euros. Si te gustan las monedas por su aspecto y por su interés numismático creo que es una buena elección.


----------



## VOTIN (6 Abr 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> La inquina de secondhome ya la conocíamos los veteranos del foro cuando le jodí el trapicheo con monedas de plata de Franco que vendía muy por encima del mercado. Recordemos aquellos memorables momentos en que desembarcaban multinicks que venían del mercadillo de la plaza Mayor informando que no se encontraban por menos de 7 euros por moneda. Y también todos aquellos pomperos que "descubrían" lugares, nunca confirmados, donde vendían monedas de oro tiradas de precio.
> 
> Sin embargo el verdadero *odio de Votin*, aparte de su *envidia intrínseca,* era más difícil de entender. Podía deberse a los multiples owneds que se ha ido llevando en el foro. En cierta época uno por semana...en física atómica, como en resolución de ecuaciones elementales, como en econometría básica (de la que cree que sabe algo...), en pronósticos sobre las bajadas inminentes del oro, y el mejor: el owned de pescarle su usuario en ebay que andaba *desesperado comprado oro* cuando echaba pestes de él aquí en el foro,...
> 
> ...



Monster,que yo no te odio
eres solo un nick,
ja,jajaj yo no necesito el oro nada mas que como coleccionista,solo lo compre
como coleccion nunca como nada mas.

lo de mb "monedas bullion" se lo invento creo que el "hijo puta" o tu ,de todas
formas esta escrito para el que lo quiera buscar.

¿como puedes pensar todas esas chorradas?yo solo juego contigo y me divierto a tu costa ,por eso te cabreas y me baneas.
Esto es un juego no la vida real,no lo olvides,deberias desconectar un poco
Cultiva algo tu vida sexual que la tienes abandonada

Saludos amigo:rolleye:

PD
Lo unico que tengo hacia ti es linchamiento hacia tiogilito mostrando datos personales y abriendole un hilo para atacarle


----------



## VOTIN (6 Abr 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Ya estamos haciendo sangre. Mira que me he preocupado de establecer la *pax romana *entre vosotros y los resultados son siempre los mismos. Os mola daros caña.
> 
> Oye votín, esos columnarios que compras pesan lo mismo y tienen el mismo diámetro que las crown británicas. Pero creo que la ley es inferior. El valor numismático es, como mínimo, diez veces el de la plata que contienen.
> 
> Creo que lo he comentado ya. Yo he pagado las crown proof a 12 euros. Si te gustan las monedas por su aspecto y por su interés numismático creo que es una buena elección.



La "pax romana " era el establecimiento de un regimen de castigo hacia los pueblos sometidos,no representa el sentido que le quiere dar usted.
El valor es subjetivo,la verdad es que son una maravilla de monedas
ademas cuanto mas esta falsificado mas vale el original en el futuro.
Estudiare las crown proof,
¿puedes poner una foto?


----------



## Ulisses (6 Abr 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> La "pax romana " era el establecimiento de un regimen de castigo hacia los pueblos sometidos,no representa el sentido que le quiere dar usted.
> El valor es subjetivo,la verdad es que son una maravilla de monedas
> ademas cuanto mas esta falsificado mas vale el original en el futuro.
> Estudiare las crown proof,
> ¿puedes poner una foto?



Con poner "silver proof crown" es fácil verlas en ebay. Las caras, lógicamente son las históricas, por ejemplo las de la reina Victoria. Pero en la actualidad se acuñan como moneda conmemorativa en todas las Islas de la Commonwealth. 

Esta crown fue la primera en acuñarse después de la decimalización, con un valor de 25 peniques.







Pesan 28 gramos, un diámetro de 38,5 mm y tienen una pureza de 0.925.

Muchos países africanos acuñan también esas monedas en formato "crown size" aunque suelen hacerlo en cecas privadas inglesas. 

Los valores faciales de esas monedas son, desde 1972: 25 pence, luego pasaron a ser de 2 y de 5 pounds.

Ojo con ebay, porque en España se encuentran incluso más baratas que en Inglaterra, pero como dice Monster, hay que apretar a los numismáticos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Abr 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Monster,que yo no te odio
> eres solo un nick,




Yo no sólo no te odio sino que te quiero. :X

Eres la mascota del foro.




VOTIN dijo:


> ja,jajaj yo no necesito el oro nada mas que como coleccionista,solo lo compre
> como coleccion nunca como nada mas.
> 
> lo de mb "monedas bullion" se lo invento creo que el "hijo puta" o tu ,de todas
> ...



:X




VOTIN dijo:


> Saludos amigo:rolleye:
> 
> PD
> Lo unico que tengo hacia ti es linchamiento hacia tiogilito mostrando datos personales y abriendole un hilo para atacarle




Cochina calumnia. Jamás abrí el mítico hilo de TioGilipeto. Ojalá lo hubiese hecho. Me hubiese garantizado fama eterna. Y tampoco he mostrado jamás sus datos pesonales. Soy muy respetuoso con esas cosas. Ya ves que ni siquiera muestro los tuyos... (cuando se compra en Ebay todo se sabe amijo...El mundo numismático es un pañuelo...)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Abr 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Ya estamos haciendo sangre. Mira que me he preocupado de establecer la pax romana entre vosotros y los resultados son siempre los mismos. Os mola daros caña.



Nos mola a todos darle caña a Votin...no se haga el bueno Ulisses...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Abr 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Ojo con ebay, porque en España se encuentran incluso más baratas que en Inglaterra, pero como dice Monster, hay que apretar a los numismáticos.



No nos diga que hace eso. :8:

Es usted más monstruo que yo...(TioGilipeto dixit...)


----------



## Ulisses (6 Abr 2010)

Si yo no le doy caña ¡¡¡¡

De lo contrario le hubiese contado lo de aquellos famosos 8 escudos que usted me dejó a precio de spot porque tenían unas rayitas....(y porque ya nos habíamos hincado media botella de ese orujo milagroso)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Abr 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Si yo no le doy caña ¡¡¡¡
> 
> De lo contrario le hubiese contado lo de aquellos famosos 8 escudos que usted me dejó a precio de spot porque tenían unas rayitas....(y porque ya nos habíamos hincado media botella de ese orujo milagroso)



Que cruel!! :XX:

Ya ve que mi ética profesional está por encima de mi hijoputismo. Gran tentación he tenido de desvelar la transacción...

Y no le diga que además era la Carlitros III que posteé...


----------



## VOTIN (6 Abr 2010)

Parece mentira que seais tan bobos,la moneda esa famosa era pura chatarra
se puede comprar moneda historica de oro a precio del spot ,incluso por debajo
De hecho la mayoria de las monedas que se venden en Ebay vienen del mismo
sitio,todos las hemos comprado en los mismos sitios.
¿verdad monster,?pero no vamos a desvelar nuestros secretillos.....


----------



## VOTIN (6 Abr 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Si yo no le doy caña ¡¡¡¡
> 
> De lo contrario le hubiese contado lo de aquellos famosos 8 escudos que usted me dejó a precio de spot porque tenían unas rayitas....(y porque ya nos habíamos hincado media botella de ese orujo milagroso)



Si tanto interes tienes en saber donde las compramos te lo puedo contar,
pero le joderemos el negocio a monter
Las ultimas 8 escudos de Carlos III MBC+ las compre con gastos incluidos 
por 675€

Las de tipo monster tienen precio de salida de 500€ y nadie las quiere.....


----------



## VOTIN (6 Abr 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Que cruel!! :XX:
> 
> Ya ve que mi ética profesional está por encima de mi hijoputismo. Gran tentación he tenido de desvelar la transacción...
> 
> Y no le diga que además era la Carlitros III que posteé...



Te ofreci 600€,que es lo que tu y yo sabemos se paga
ni un duro mas,por una moneda machacada y hecha polvo,practicamente
para fundir


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Abr 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Parece mentira que seais tan bobos,la moneda esa famosa era pura chatarra
> se puede comprar moneda historica de oro a precio del spot ,incluso por debajo



Le va a dar un patatús a TioGilipeto...



VOTIN dijo:


> De hecho la mayoria de las monedas que se venden en Ebay vienen del mismo
> sitio,todos las hemos comprado en los mismos sitios.
> ¿verdad monster,?pero no vamos a desvelar nuestros secretillos.....



¿De verdad? ¿Y por qué no dice el sitio secreto? ¿Por qué es secreto?

(ni se imagina de donde las saco...)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Abr 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si tanto interes tienes en saber donde las compramos te lo puedo contar,
> pero le joderemos el negocio a monter
> Las ultimas 8 escudos de Carlos III MBC+ las compre con gastos incluidos
> por 675€
> ...



Le aseguro que por mi no se prive. Debería dar más información para el resto de foreros...


----------



## Ulisses (6 Abr 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si tanto interes tienes en saber donde las compramos te lo puedo contarQUOTE]
> 
> Cuenta cuenta....soy todo orejas


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Abr 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Te ofreci 600€,que es lo que tu y yo sabemos se paga
> ni un duro mas,por una moneda machacada y hecha polvo,practicamente
> para fundir



Para ti el precio era de 900...para Ulisses fue otro...

Ya se lo dije. Tratar con algunos tiene sobreprecio...:XX:

(pídasela a Ulisses. Yo creo que se la vende por 700 fijo)

Edito: Por 700 no que ha subido el oro y eso es lo que vale casi al spot. Será, por lo menos, 750...


----------



## Ulisses (6 Abr 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Para ti el precio era de 900...para Ulisses fue otro...
> 
> Ya se lo dije. Tratar con algunos tiene sobreprecio...:XX:
> 
> (pídasela a Ulisses. Yo creo que se la vende por 700 fijo)




No, no, De momento no vendo nada. A finales de año puede ser.

Edito: Venderé si sigue subiendo y al mismo precio que le compré esa y el centenario. Al spot.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Abr 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> No, no, De momento no vendo nada. A finales de año puede ser.



Gran crueldad...


----------



## eryosoy (6 Abr 2010)

*Libertad de kilo*

Hola para los expertos, es que llevo un tiempo desconectado, me gustaria vender una moneda libertad mexicana de 1 kilo de plata, en su funda nunca sacada, en cuanto podria venderla, pa ponerla en ebay o intentar venderla por aqui

UN saludo y gracias


----------



## VOTIN (6 Abr 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> VOTIN dijo:
> 
> 
> > Si tanto interes tienes en saber donde las compramos te lo puedo contarQUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Ulisses (6 Abr 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> ulisses dijo:
> 
> 
> > Bueno,ya te he puesto donde compro yo....confirma el private
> ...


----------



## benito camela (6 Abr 2010)

eryosoy dijo:


> Hola para los expertos, es que llevo un tiempo desconectado, me gustaria vender una moneda libertad mexicana de 1 kilo de plata, en su funda nunca sacada, en cuanto podria venderla, pa ponerla en ebay o intentar venderla por aqui
> 
> UN saludo y gracias



Yo creo que un precio óptimo serian 525-550 euros.

Depende de lo que quieras ganar y su precio de compra,para venderla más rápido,a 500 euros te duraria muy poco.

¿Viene con caja de madera?

Hay un hilo dedicado casi en exclusiva para eso.


----------



## Ulisses (6 Abr 2010)

benito camela dijo:


> Yo creo que un precio óptimo serian 525-550 euros.
> 
> Depende de lo que quieras ganar y su precio de compra,para venderla más rápido,a 500 euros te duraria muy poco.
> 
> ...



Es una moneda preciosa. 

Por cierto benito, pásate por el hilo del oro y échanos una mano con lo de las monedas reacuñadas de 10 pestas de oro. Las aportaciones de profesionales siempre se agradecen.


----------



## VOTIN (6 Abr 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Le aseguro que por mi no se prive. Debería dar más información para el resto de foreros...



Nada,mandele el resto de la informacion de los nombres de sus clientes a ulisses
o a mi y vera como se queda mas pelado que el culo de un mono de compradores8:


----------



## eryosoy (6 Abr 2010)

gracias por responder tan pronto

La he puesto a 500 en el hilo de compra venta foreros. Se estan vendiendo como decis en 525 o asi , pero realmente necesito venderla para que engañarnos.

Es preciosa, y es la ultima moneda que me queda, me la quede porque es de las mas bonitas, para mi por lo menos, ya vendi hace un año todas las que tenia, pero cuando la soga aprieta hay que vender.


----------



## benito camela (6 Abr 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Es una moneda preciosa.
> Por cierto benito, pásate por el hilo del oro y échanos una mano con lo de las monedas reacuñadas de 10 pestas de oro. Las aportaciones de profesionales siempre se agradecen.



Lo he visto,efectivamente fue para pagar una deuda con USA.
De las de 10 pesetas,solo se reacuñaron en el 62 y el ensayaor "DEM" ,fue el mismo ensayador de la reacuñacion del 62 de 25 pesetas(compruebalo por si acaso ,que nunca se sabe.
Se reacuñaron de 100 ,25,20 y 10 pesetas, en el año 61 y 62,pero las de 10 y 25 solo en el 62.
¿Que quieres saber de ellas?.
He visto un enlace tuyo pero no veo nada


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Abr 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Nada,mandele el resto de la informacion de los nombres de sus clientes a ulisses
> o a mi y vera como se queda mas pelado que el culo de un mono de compradores8:



Pero coño, Votin, no te prives de postearlo aquí. Para eso está el foro:

COMPARTE !!! :XX:


----------



## Ulisses (7 Abr 2010)

benito camela dijo:


> Lo he visto,efectivamente fue para pagar una deuda con USA.
> De las de 10 pesetas,solo se reacuñaron en el 62 y el ensayaor "DEM" ,fue el mismo ensayador de la reacuñacion del 62 de 25 pesetas(compruebalo por si acaso ,que nunca se sabe.
> Se reacuñaron de 100 ,25,20 y 10 pesetas, en el año 61 y 62,pero las de 10 y 25 solo en el 62.
> ¿Que quieres saber de ellas?.
> He visto un enlace tuyo pero no veo nada



Gracias Benito. Excelente como de costumbre.:Aplauso:


----------



## merche400 (9 Abr 2010)

Por cierto.... mis colegas, a los que vendí las eagles a 16 euros, están la mar de contentos, porque han visto que ya sus monedas valen mas. Incluso me llegó a comentar uno que en el trabajo se la enseñó a uno y se la quería comprar por 20 euros.

Le comenté que la discrección era lo fundamental...pero parece que no me han hecho caso.

El tema...esque quieren mis..........FILARMÓNICAS!!!!!!!

Obviamente, les he comentado que si quieren monedas, que las pidan en Alemania a las tiendas que todos conocemos...desde anlagegold hasta geiger, pasando por silber-corner.....pero....

se fían de mí (que incautos....)

Por ello estoy en la tesitura de vender mis filarmonicas...pero algo en mi interior me dice que NO.


----------



## carloszorro (9 Abr 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> Por cierto.... mis colegas, a los que vendí las eagles a 16 euros, están la mar de contentos, porque han visto que ya sus monedas valen mas. Incluso me llegó a comentar uno que en el trabajo se la enseñó a uno y se la quería comprar por 20 euros.
> 
> Le comenté que la discrección era lo fundamental...pero parece que no me han hecho caso.
> 
> ...



Esto es solo el principio Merche400, cuando hablamos del muy largo plazo hay que armarse de paciencia pero los frutos van saliendo


----------



## racional (9 Abr 2010)

Los graficos de produccion de plata muestran que su producion va al aza, y la del oro a la baja, entonces no se porque creeis que la playa vaya a subir mucho, quizas suba pero no tanto como el oro.


----------



## carloszorro (9 Abr 2010)

racional dijo:


> Los graficos de produccion de plata muestran que su producion va al aza, y la del oro a la baja, entonces no se porque creeis que la playa vaya a subir mucho, quizas suba pero no tanto como el oro.



Porque teoricamente está muy "barata" 
como un 20% mas que hace dos años mientras el oro casi un 20% mas caro que en el 2.008


----------



## racional (9 Abr 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Porque teoricamente está muy "barata"
> como un 20% mas que hace dos años mientras el oro casi un 20% mas caro que en el 2.008



Pero eso es porque en esos dos años se ha extraido plata y ahora hay mas, y en los 2 proximos habra mas, mientras que el oro cada vez es mas escaso.


----------



## carloszorro (9 Abr 2010)

racional dijo:


> Pero eso es porque en esos dos años se ha extraido plata y ahora hay mas, y en los 2 proximos habra mas, mientras que el oro cada vez es mas escaso.



Si, eso es verdad, pero si el crecimiento económico repunta la plata lo hará muy bien porque está cada vez mas demandada industrialmente


----------



## Lalonchamasfina (9 Abr 2010)

En la medida que el oro se haga mas difícil de comprar por su alto precio, la plata volverá a su merecido lugar.

El sol y la luna.

A parte de las aplicaciones industriales que menciona zorro.


----------



## puntodecontrol (9 Abr 2010)

Y ojo porque el oro industrialmente es MUY importante, sobretodo en conexiones electronicas, solo que ni dios lo paga por su alto precio y usan cobre/plata,....


----------



## JAD (9 Abr 2010)

Hola:
¿Alguien sabe donde comprar cápsulas para monedas de kilo?

Los de Anlagegold me la mandaron con la cápsula rajada y nose donde habrá.

Un saludo.


----------



## VOTIN (9 Abr 2010)

JAD dijo:


> Hola:
> ¿Alguien sabe donde comprar cápsulas para monedas de kilo?
> 
> Los de Anlagegold me la mandaron con la cápsula rajada y nose donde habrá.
> ...



Mandale un mensaje a Monster,el nunca le hace asco a un negocio.
Ademas si vives en Madrid te las lleva a casa.


----------



## Deudor (10 Abr 2010)

¿Alguien puede colgar el gráfico histórico entre Plata y Oro?
Me sigue dando la sensación, a pesar de los máximos históricos, que no pinta mal para la plata.
Spot a 17 € la onza me parece brutal.


----------



## felino66 (10 Abr 2010)

Deudor dijo:


> ¿Alguien puede colgar el gráfico histórico entre Plata y Oro?
> Me sigue dando la sensación, a pesar de los máximos históricos, que no pinta mal para la plata.
> Spot a 17 € la onza me parece brutal.




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-uTLzWwE2I]YouTube - Silver to Gold Ratio 1883 to Present - Bullion[/ame]


----------



## JAD (10 Abr 2010)

Je,Je.... Aunque lleve solo 15 intervenciones llevo un par de años leyendo. Votin que me quieres liar ...... Mejor se las pides tu y veo como te mordisquea la tibia::::::

Un saludo.


----------



## segundaresidencia (10 Abr 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Mandale un mensaje a Monster,el nunca le hace asco a un negocio.
> Ademas si vives en Madrid te las lleva a casa.



te las lleva en el "goldencar"


----------



## segundaresidencia (10 Abr 2010)

Deudor dijo:


> ¿Alguien puede colgar el gráfico histórico entre Plata y Oro?
> Me sigue dando la sensación, a pesar de los máximos históricos, que no pinta mal para la plata.
> Spot a 17 € la onza me parece brutal.



yo ya no compro mas oro, creo que voy a seguir comprando plata en cuanto vuelva a disponer de cash libre


----------



## rory (14 Abr 2010)

Pues los numismáticos lo tienen claro. Ya son varios con los que he hablado y todos me dicen lo mismo, que la plata no merece la pena. Lo argumentan diciendo que la plata ya no tiene ningún interés industrial. Más alla de eso, nada.


----------



## asqueado (14 Abr 2010)

rory dijo:


> Pues los numismáticos lo tienen claro. Ya son varios con los que he hablado y todos me dicen lo mismo, que la plata no merece la pena. Lo argumentan diciendo que la plata ya no tiene ningún interés industrial. Más alla de eso, nada.




Lo siento pero no estoy de acuerdo cuando dices que no tiene ningun interes industrial. Desde hace al menos tres años cada vez se venden mas piezas confeccionadas en plata,como consecuencia de los precios que estan teniendo tanto la plata como el oro, te podria decir que casi un 95% de las ventas en joyeria son piezas de plata y el otro 5% en oro. Y por decirte algo que se usa mucha plata, son en los paneles solares por ponerte un ejemplo.
Ahora se pasa canuta para finalizar el mes, pero antes cuando se compraba joyas, siempre eran de oro, aun cuando costaban muchisimo menos, y la plata estaba relegada, gracias a ello algunas familias estan vendiendo el oro para poder seguir, para mi tanto la plata como el oro son las mejores inversiones que se puede hacer, dentro de las posibilidades de cada uno para ir comprando poco a poco. los papelitos esos de colores que intercambiamos 
todos los dias, algun dia nos puede servir solo para calentarnos las manos.


----------



## femstore (14 Abr 2010)

rory dijo:


> Pues los numismáticos lo tienen claro. Ya son varios con los que he hablado y todos me dicen lo mismo, que la plata no merece la pena. Lo argumentan diciendo que la plata ya no tiene ningún interés industrial. Más alla de eso, nada.



Desde cuando a los numismáticos nos importa el interés industrial de la plata? )

Si la plata sube, estupendo, y si baja, una moneda de plata siempre tendrá su valor numismático tanto para los numismáticos como para los coleccionistas.

Los numismáticos en España estan (y no digo estamos) acostumbrados a comprar a 1 y vender a 5. Por eso la plata no les sale rentable, por que comprar en 15,80 para vender en 16 no les merece la pena...y ninguno de ellos tiene capacidad para vender más de 15 piezas.

Lo digo porque suelo distribuir monedas de plata al 95% de numismáticos de este pais, y de todos ellos no hay ni 10 que me hagan pedidos de más de 20 piezas del mismo tipo...su excusa.."es que no se vende"...mi respuesta..."es que si compras en 16 no pretendas vender en 35, ya que tienes otro tio enfrente que las vende a 18"


----------



## carloszorro (14 Abr 2010)

Inversión en plata: El brillo blanco de plata | Oro y Finanzas

*Inversión en plata: El brillo blanco de plata*


La plata es el mejor conductor térmico y eléctrico, además de un excelente agente antibacteriano y antiviral.

Cada vez que conectamos un electrodoméstico, se activa un interruptor con contactos de plata que completa el circuito eléctrico. Es un metal que no se corroe, eliminando por tanto el riesgo de fuego por recalentamiento.

Los electrodomésticos modernos se controlan por medio de paneles de interruptores de membrana, cuyos contactos son de plata. Hornos de microondas, automóviles e incluso los teclados de los ordenadores vienen equipados con estos paneles. Dada su fiabilidad y amplio uso, el mercado de paneles de interruptores de membrana en Estados Unidos ha crecido hasta superar los 40 millones de dólares anuales.

Millones de purificadores de agua utilizan la plata para prevenir la generación de bacterias y algas en los filtros. La investigación ha demostrado que la acción catalítica de la plata, en combinación con el oxígeno, genera un potente agente desinfectante que virtualmente elimina la necesidad de utilizar la corrosiva clorina.

Samsung ha integrado su Sistema de Salud Nano Silver en frigoríficos para su uso en bandejas, filtros y conductos, eliminando las bacterias y los olores que producen. Un sistema utilizado también en acondicionadores de aire, aplicado a superficies humedecidas por la condensación. El Sistema de Salud Nano Silver se basa en la dispersión de una solución coloidal de tamaño submicroscópico que puede penetrar fácilmente las paredes de las células. Cuando estas nanopartículas entran en contacto con bacterias y virus, perturban su estructura e inhiben su crecimiento celular.

Por su sensibilidad a la luz, los haluros de plata se utilizan tanto para los rayos x como para gafas, reduciendo la transmisión de la luz desde 96 a 22% en menos de 60 segundos, bloqueando al menos el 97% de los rayos ultravioleta.

Se utiliza también plata en vendajes y apósitos. En vendajes de alginato -una sustancia altamente absorbente y biodegradable fabricada a partir de algas marinas- la plata aporta la protección antimicrobiana, haciendo estos vendajes especialmente útiles en la ayuda de la curación de heridas crónicas y difíciles, que podrían llegar a adquirir infecciones bacterianas. La emisión sostenida de iones de plata desde el vendaje, actúa como una barrera eficaz y ayuda a reducir la infección.

Investigaciones recientes muestran que la plata estimula la producción de nuevas células, incrementando el ritmo de curación en heridas y en huesos. Es también efectiva para la regeneración de áreas de piel.

Incluso la exploración espacial se ha beneficiado de las propiedades de la plata. La sonda espacial Magallanes pudo acercarse lo suficiente a la superficie de Venus en su cuarta misión científica, ofreciendo a los científicos una imagen nítida de la superficie del planeta. Gracias a las 24.171 teselas cubiertas de plata que protegían la sonda del recalentamiento de radiación solar, dos veces más potente que en la órbita terrestre (además del calor extra reflejado por las nubes venusianas) los sofisticados sistemas electrónicos de a bordo funcionaran con precisión y sin interrupción, trazando la superficie del planeta y sus campos de gravedad con un detalle sin precedentes.

Baterías, cojinetes, soldaduras, catalizadores hacen uso de la plata para su funcionamiento. Sin olvidar el tradicional uso en fotografía. Durante 2007 se utilizaron 126 millones de onzas troy de plata en todo el mundo para este fin. Aunque su uso disminuye, por el incremento de la fotografía digital, se espera que dado su bajo coste y superior definición, la fotografía basada en plata continúe dominando el mercado en el futuro. El responsable de registrar lo que se ve en una fotografía es el haluro de plata. En la industria fotográfica actual, los haluros de plata van unidos a tintes que crean un registro permanente de un mundo lleno de color. 

Un metal precioso que conocemos por su presencia en monedas, joyería y vajillas domésticas pero que va mucho más allá en sus aplicaciones. Según suele decirse, el oro se extrae para ser nuevamente almacenado bajo tierra en la mayor parte de los casos; la plata, por el contrario, permanece en la superficie y entre nosotros, ayudándonos en múltiples actividades de nuestra vida y, como en la Sicav Gold & Silver, generando rentabilidades para el inversor. Una Sicav que durante 2010 acumula ya más de un 20%, según datos proporcionados por el equipo gestor


----------



## segundaresidencia (14 Abr 2010)

rory dijo:


> Pues los numismáticos lo tienen claro. Ya son varios con los que he hablado y todos me dicen lo mismo, que la plata no merece la pena. Lo argumentan diciendo que la plata ya no tiene ningún interés industrial. Más alla de eso, nada.



ahora mismo (mes marzo),para cada watio solar fotovoltaico de silicio,se pueden usar entre 1,5 y 2 gramos de plata,hecha cuentas con la fabricacion mundial y opina tu mismo.
un saludo


----------



## VOTIN (14 Abr 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> ahora mismo (mes marzo),para cada watio solar fotovoltaico de silicio,se pueden usar entre 1,5 y 2 gramos de plata,hecha cuentas con la fabricacion mundial y opina tu mismo.
> un saludo



Ya,vaya rollo.....y para que quieres la placas de verdad si sale mas barato
ponerlas de juguete y conectarlas a la red electrica para venderles su misma electricidad


----------



## segundaresidencia (14 Abr 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ya,vaya rollo.....y para que quieres la placas de verdad si sale mas barato
> ponerlas de juguete y conectarlas a la red electrica para venderles su misma electricidad



joder, ya ves,puse un comentario,pero lo borre enseguida, si yo os contase.............
pero aqui no tengo huevos,la verdad


----------



## Gotterdamerung (15 Abr 2010)

Jim also discusses how *gold could go to $20,000 an ounce*. :ouch:

DE:
King World News
PREMIER RELEASE - Jim Rickards: Senior Managing Director at Omnis, Inc. - In our continuing coverage of what could end up being the largest fraud in history we interviewed Jim Rickards the day after the release of the Harvey & Lenny Organ and Adrian Douglas bombshell to get his expert analysis not only on the ScotiaMocatta vault news but also regarding the whistleblower interview with Andrew Maguire and Adrian Douglas that involves the LBMA. Jim also discusses how gold could go to $20,000 an ounce. Jim negotiated the 1981 release of hostages from Iran. His clients include private investment funds, investment banks and government directorates in national security and defense. He is an advisor to the Committee on Foreign Investment in the United States and Support Group of the Director of National Intelligence and recently testified before Congress on the causes of the financial crisis.


----------



## rory (15 Abr 2010)

asqueado dijo:


> Lo siento pero no estoy de acuerdo cuando dices que no tiene ningun interes industrial. Desde hace al menos tres años cada vez se venden mas piezas confeccionadas en plata,como consecuencia de los precios que estan teniendo tanto la plata como el oro, te podria decir que casi un 95% de las ventas en joyeria son piezas de plata y el otro 5% en oro. Y por decirte algo que se usa mucha plata, son en los paneles solares por ponerte un ejemplo.
> Ahora se pasa canuta para finalizar el mes, pero antes cuando se compraba joyas, siempre eran de oro, aun cuando costaban muchisimo menos, y la plata estaba relegada, gracias a ello algunas familias estan vendiendo el oro para poder seguir, para mi tanto la plata como el oro son las mejores inversiones que se puede hacer, dentro de las posibilidades de cada uno para ir comprando poco a poco. los papelitos esos de colores que intercambiamos
> todos los dias, algun dia nos puede servir solo para calentarnos las manos.



Si no lo digo yo, lo dicen los numis. Yo intento explicarles que sí que tiene aplicaciones industriales, pero ellos siguen en sus trece.


----------



## femstore (15 Abr 2010)

rory dijo:


> Si no lo digo yo, lo dicen los numis. Yo intento explicarles que sí que tiene aplicaciones industriales, pero ellos siguen en sus trece.



El problema de los numis es el que te dije antes.
LLevan años comprando a precio de bullion y vendiendo al doble de coste.
Ahora todo el mundo puede comprar plata barata y no les sale igual de rentable, por eso no compran.


----------



## capuser (15 Abr 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> joder, ya ves,puse un comentario,pero lo borre enseguida, si yo os contase.............
> pero aqui no tengo huevos,la verdad



Yo diría que un tercio de la producción eléctrica nacional solar es "diesel" o directamente procedente de la red eléctrica. Joder, suena raro, pero el diferencial por prima es realmente goloso.


----------



## carloszorro (15 Abr 2010)

capuser dijo:


> Yo diría que un tercio de la producción eléctrica nacional solar es "diesel" o directamente procedente de la red eléctrica. Joder, suena raro, pero el diferencial por prima es realmente goloso.



Y tambien es goloso hacer un puente entre la línea de baja tensión y mi casa pero ni se me ocurre, a mi estos cuentos (disculpas) del gobierno para destruir las renovables no me cuela


----------



## VOTIN (15 Abr 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Y tambien es goloso hacer un puente entre la línea de baja tensión y mi casa pero ni se me ocurre, a mi estos cuentos (disculpas) del gobierno para destruir las renovables no me cuela



Eso es para los gitanos
A ti si lo haces, y supera los 300 € el robo de suministro, se te cae el pelo y no
vuelves a comer percebes con monster en el goldcar "nunca mais"


----------



## carloszorro (15 Abr 2010)

En épocas de crisis lo mejor es robar a los ricos, la fotografía es del entronque que hice en mi casa hace muchos años pero no se lo digas a naide :XX:


----------



## asqueado (15 Abr 2010)

rory dijo:


> Si no lo digo yo, lo dicen los numis. Yo intento explicarles que sí que tiene aplicaciones industriales, pero ellos siguen en sus trece.



Perdona entonces entendi mal


----------



## segundaresidencia (15 Abr 2010)

capuser dijo:


> Yo diría que un tercio de la producción eléctrica nacional solar es "diesel" o directamente procedente de la red eléctrica. Joder, suena raro, pero el diferencial por prima es realmente goloso.



no no no,no te pases,pudiese que a lo mejor alguien a la espera de los modulos o algo lo hubiese hecho esto.
de todas maneras tambien se podria pensar que lo "hubiesen dejado hacer" para usarlo como excusa........
podria desarrolarse todo esto mucho mas, pero estoy cansado, voy a la guarderia a leer a bokeronaO_O


----------



## merche400 (30 Abr 2010)

He visto "fugazmente" la plata a unos míseros 14euros/onza


----------



## luismarple (30 Abr 2010)

Pero no iba a ir la plata mucho mejor que el oro???

Que me devuelvan mi dinero!! estafadores!!!


----------



## merche400 (30 Abr 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Pero no iba a ir la plata mucho mejor que el oro???
> 
> Que me devuelvan mi dinero!! estafadores!!!





Son unos cabrones estos del oro....yo compré plata a 12 y vendí a 16.


TENDRIA QUE HABER VENDIDO A 800 e/onza de plata !!!!

ESTAFADORES!!!!!


----------



## carloszorro (30 Abr 2010)

Si va por mi lo de estafador os recuerdo el resultado de nuestra última estrategia


----------



## merche400 (4 May 2010)

y esa baja tan fuerte de la plata en kitco.com? Sin embargo... en anlangedol24 no veo que haya bajada nada la plata en físico.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 May 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> y esa baja tan fuerte de la plata en kitco.com? Sin embargo... en anlangedol24 no veo que haya bajada nada la plata en físico.



Van siempre con retraso...con las bajadas...¡y las subidas!


----------



## merche400 (7 May 2010)

joder...menudo subidón de la plata ahora....
¿será un problema informatico?


----------



## carloszorro (7 May 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> joder...menudo subidón de la plata ahora....
> ¿será un problema informatico?



Se han equivocado, había una orden de 4 billones de acciones pero se compraron 4 billones de onzas por error


----------



## merche400 (7 May 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Se han equivocado, había una orden de 4 billones de acciones pero se compraron 4 billones de onzas por error



Cada vez hay mas "lectores" burbujistas que, aunque no participen, muestran un gran interés por temas platerísticos.

Por todos ellos....







PD: El hijputa que está bebiendo al morro en la bota, al fondo, en el tendido sol & sombra.... no soy yo; que lo sepas.


----------



## merche400 (11 May 2010)

joder...como mola.

A mis colegas que les vendí un MBox as 16euros/eagle, están mas contentos que unas pascuas...ya que, les indiqué varias paginas en las que tomar referencia de precios (kitco, anlangedol, geiger...etc). Pues bien... uno de ellos, está vendiendo entre sus colegas de la oficina, monedas sueltas, a...


*25 euros.*

jo....mejor que un numismático.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (11 May 2010)

¿y comprar el oro en suiza y almacenarlo allí? en caso de corralito o desastre en España nadie meteria las garras en suiza ¿no?ienso:


----------



## carloszorro (11 May 2010)

Los ricos están comprando, la subida de Mayo va acompañada de un fuerte volumen


----------



## Aferro (11 May 2010)

Meche400 dice


> Cada vez hay mas "lectores" burbujistas que, aunque no participen, muestran un gran interés por temas platerísticos



La forma correcta de decirlo es ARGENTIFEROS

Saludos.


----------



## Germain (11 May 2010)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ¿y comprar el oro en suiza y almacenarlo allí? en caso de corralito o desastre en España nadie meteria las garras en suiza ¿no?ienso:



Mejor que vayas a un descampado y lo entierres que dejarlo en las zarpas de un banquero, por muy suizo que sea.


----------



## merche400 (11 May 2010)

la plata a 15 euros/spot.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (15 May 2010)

¿Cómo creéis que seguirá la cosa? 

Y pregunto aquí una duda que he planteado en el hilo del oro, a ver si alguien me la resuelve: ¿Las monedas de plata las compráis de 1kg o de 1 onza (aún perdiendo una burrada respecto a su cotización en peso, a cambio de ser más versátiles)?


----------



## carloszorro (15 May 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> ¿Cómo creéis que seguirá la cosa?
> 
> Y pregunto aquí una duda que he planteado en el hilo del oro, a ver si alguien me la resuelve: ¿Las monedas de plata las compráis de 1kg o de 1 onza (aún perdiendo una burrada respecto a su cotización en peso, a cambio de ser más versátiles)?



1 kg de plata no es invertir, es comprar para decorar el salón.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (15 May 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> 1 kg de plata no es invertir, es comprar para decorar el salón.



¿Lo dices por lo poco prácticas que son las monedacas esas o porque es poco dinero? Si es lo primero, ¿mejor entonces monedas más pequeñas que lingotes, no?

Pregunto por desconocimiento, no es por ser cansino, ¡Que aún soy un M(i)embrillo!


----------



## carloszorro (15 May 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> ¿Lo dices por lo poco prácticas que son las monedacas esas o porque es poco dinero? Si es lo primero, ¿mejor entonces monedas más pequeñas que lingotes, no?
> 
> Pregunto por desconocimiento, no es por ser cansino, ¡Que aún soy un M(i)embrillo!



Lo digo porque está muy barata como para andar con moneditas de una onza.

Es mejor comprar en momentos de miedo que en momentos de euforia, el problema es que estamos en una zona complicada, hay dos escenarios posibles:

1-Si rompe los 21$ se dispara. 
2-En caso contrario, el verano es muy buena época para entrar en commodities, rebajas.


----------



## EUE (15 May 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> ¿Lo dices por lo poco prácticas que son las monedacas esas o porque es poco dinero? Si es lo primero, ¿mejor entonces monedas más pequeñas que lingotes, no?
> 
> Pregunto por desconocimiento, no es por ser cansino, ¡Que aún soy un M(i)embrillo!



Hola Vedast.

Creo que si tu idea es comprar un kg de plata, mejor en monedas. Si quieres más, en plan inversión, sería mas práctico piezas grandes. Pero bueno, es sólo mi opinión.
El inconveniente que le veo es cargar con tanto peso y que no son nada manejables.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (15 May 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Lo digo porque *está muy barata como para andar con moneditas de una onza*.
> 
> Es mejor comprar en momentos de miedo que en momentos de euforia, el problema es que estamos en una zona complicada, hay dos escenarios posibles:
> 
> ...





EUE dijo:


> Hola Vedast.
> 
> Creo que si tu idea es comprar un kg de plata, mejor en monedas. Si quieres más, en plan inversión, sería mas práctico piezas grandes. Pero bueno, es sólo mi opinión.
> *El inconveniente que le veo es cargar con tanto peso y que no son nada manejables.*



La cuestión es esa, que si comprara 5 o 10 kilos, por ejemplo, igualmente es una preocupación ver dónde meter eso (la cosa es quejarse, si valiera como el oro no habría ese problema). Con lingotazos o monedacas gano en que me sale un poco más barato cada gramo, pero pierdo en que son menos "versátiles". No sé. Supongo que lo razonable sería, una vez más, diversificar, ¿no? 

Por cierto, carloszorro, ¿tu firma es el escribillo de The Gambler de Kenny Rogers?


----------



## carloszorro (15 May 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> La cuestión es esa, que si comprara 5 o 10 kilos, por ejemplo, igualmente es una preocupación ver dónde meter eso (la cosa es quejarse, si valiera como el oro no habría ese problema). Con lingotazos o monedacas gano en que me sale un poco más barato cada gramo, pero pierdo en que son menos "versátiles". No sé. Supongo que lo razonable sería, una vez más, diversificar, ¿no?
> 
> Por cierto, carloszorro, ¿tu firma es el escribillo de The Gambler de Kenny Rogers?[/QUOTE]
> 
> Correcto


----------



## carloszorro (17 May 2010)

Mes de Mayo indexado 2.002-2.010
Mes de Junio indexado 2.002-2.010

Se ve claramente como la estacionalidad ha funcionado durante este ciclo alcista, el año pasado salimos de compras en verano y funcionó bastante bien, no quiero decir con esto que el historial de precios deba repetirse obligatoriamente año tras año pero creo que está bien tenerlo en cuenta.


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (26 May 2010)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro aunque os llevo siguiendo desde hace mucho, sois geniales. Mi motivo para animarme a intervenir es que quería saber donde comprar onzas de plata buillon a buen precio. Según tengo entendido el mejor sitio es Alemania, pero no encuentro ninguno que envíe a España ¿no se fían de nosotros no? 

Bueno, si alguien pudiera orientarme se lo agradecería mucho.


----------



## merche400 (26 May 2010)

Bender Rodríguez dijo:


> Según tengo entendido el mejor sitio es Alemania, pero no encuentro ninguno que envíe a España ¿no se fían de nosotros no?



hola porompompero...bienvenido al foro.

prueba con
Platinmünzen | Silber Barren | Degussa Gold : Edelmetalle Geiger
Silbertresor


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (26 May 2010)

Gracias Merche, te debo una onza


----------



## syn (27 May 2010)

Alguien me puede decir si ha comprado en esta web y como le ha ido el envío y demás... embalaje, gastos, etc... se agradece cualquier aporte

Münzversand Kleiner Goldmünzen & Silbermünzen & Anlagemünzen & Euromünzen & 2 Euro

Es que hay algunas que tela marinera. Con la última que flipe fue con Pobjoy que me dejaron el paquete a la portera. Anda que no


----------



## Vedast_borrado (11 Jun 2010)

¿Cómo veis la plata ahora mismo?


----------



## TradingMetales (11 Jun 2010)

La plata la veo de maravilla, tengo moneditas que brillan tanto que hasta me veo a mi mismo reflejado 


PD: no creo que nadie del foro sea gurú o adivino, como para responder a la pregunta de arriba.

PD2: Cuanto más suba el oro y menos la plata, mejor la veo.


----------



## TorNO (11 Jun 2010)

PD2: Cuanto más suba el oro y menos la plata, mejor la veo.[/QUOTE]

Podrías explicar porque? ................porfaienso:


----------



## Vedast_borrado (11 Jun 2010)

TorNO dijo:


> PD2: Cuanto más suba el oro y menos la plata, mejor la veo.



Podrías explicar porque? ................porfaienso:[/QUOTE]

Supongo que porque se supone que el precio de la plata debe estar más próximo al del oro de como está ahora, por lo que una diferencia mayor aún significaría que la plata aún tiene más recorrido hacia arriba para acercarse al oro.


----------



## TorNO (11 Jun 2010)

Y digo yo, desde mi ignorancia,...............

Hay algún razonamiento que justifique que realmente sea la plata la que sigue al oro?, en cuyo caso la plata debería subir (cosa que prefiero).

¿no será el oro, el que está sobrevalorado y sea éste el que haya de bajar para mantener la relación "optima" entre oro/plata?.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (11 Jun 2010)

TorNO dijo:


> Y digo yo, desde mi ignorancia,...............
> 
> Hay algún razonamiento que justifique que realmente sea la plata la que sigue al oro?, en cuyo caso la plata debería subir (cosa que prefiero).
> 
> ¿no será el oro, el que está sobrevalorado y sea éste el que haya de bajar para mantener la relación "optima" entre oro/plata?.



Pues es otra manera de verlo.

A mí la verdad es que el tema del ratio entre el precio de los dos metales no me convence nada. Porque haya habido anteriormente una relación X:Y (se habla del histórico 15 a 1) no veo porqué tiene en el futuro que volver a ser igual. 

Sí tiene sentido por el hecho de que si el oro está muy caro respecto a la plata, habrá gente que prefiera invertir en plata porque es lo único que se puede permitir o no quiere pagar tanta diferencia, pero más allá de eso no le veo mucho fundamento. Que quede claro que escribe un pardillo en estos temas, es sólo mi reflexión.


----------



## carloszorro (11 Jun 2010)

La plata volará cuando supere los 21,50$ que es donde la tienen manipulada, cuando se rompa esa zona veremos subidas importantes como cuando el oro superó su zona de control de 1000$.


----------



## Renovatio (13 Jun 2010)

Si yo también le veo un buén recorrido a la plata, el tema es que aún no ha dado el paso en consumo, yo creo que ayudaría mucho si el bullion en general hiciera como con los Pandas chinos. Imaginaos un Maple distinto cada año, una britannia distinta (casi casi) un angel mexicano distinto al año, una american eagle... dinamizarian mucho no?
Y el tema es que también hay conspiraciones chungas con el control plateril de Merryl Lynch me parece recordar, o Goldman o algunos de esos... a ver si los Chinos se arrancan a comprar bullion a nivel particular, nos cargamos los $20-$21 de resistencia al alza y nos vamos a 24 con tada la alegria del mundo, coñe...


----------



## Vedast_borrado (13 Jun 2010)

¿Existe algún ETF que replique el curso de la plata en dólares?


----------



## Renovatio (13 Jun 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> ¿Existe algún ETF que replique el curso de la plata en dólares?



No hilas fino ni nada tu, eh?  en busca del "double deal", en unos mesecitos, un 15% del EURUSD y un 12% de plata y hala, 27% to the buchaca.... no tiene mala pinta, no....


----------



## Ulisses (9 Jul 2010)

Por fin la noticia que va hacer volar el precio de la plata. No será la demanda industrial ni las prensas humeantes de billetes... sinó su uso terapéutico para combatir los efectos perniciosos del "blend de garrafa" en los botellones.

La colaboración de la Universidad de Santiago era inexcusable. Posiblemente sea difícil encontrar un lugar dónde el índice de borrachos sea tan alto entre los educandos.:XX::XX::XX:

Un estudio demuestra que nanopartículas de plata pueden mitigar el efecto del etanol en las células / Noticias / SINC - Servicio de Información y Noticias Científicas





> La revista Journal of the American Chemical Society (JACS) publica hoy en portada un artículo en el que se demuestra que nanopartículas formadas por pocos átomos de plata evitan los daños celulares provocados por el etanol. El trabajo ha sido liderado por investigadores de la Universidad de Barcelona y se ha llevado a cabo en colaboración con el Laboratorio de Magnetismo y Nanotecnología de la Universidad de Santiago de Compostela.


----------



## carloszorro (9 Jul 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Por fin la noticia que va hacer volar el precio de la plata. No será la demanda industrial ni las prensas humeantes de billetes... sinó su uso terapéutico para combatir los efectos perniciosos del "blend de garrafa" en los botellones.
> 
> La colaboración de la Universidad de Santiago era inexcusable. Posiblemente sea difícil encontrar un lugar dónde el índice de borrachos sea tan alto entre los educandos.:XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Un estudio demuestra que nanopartículas de plata pueden mitigar el efecto del etanol en las células / Noticias / SINC - Servicio de Información y Noticias Científicas



Manda guevos a que se dedican a estudiar estos perroflautas :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Ulisses (9 Jul 2010)

******zorro dijo:


> Manda guevos a que se dedican a estudiar estos perroflautas :XX::XX::XX:



Esos resacones después de patear toda la noche la zona vieja y que te vayan echando de los garitos son la hostia, creeme, carliños. Te lo digo por experiencia...es como para ponerse a estudiar sobre el asunto. 

Si es que, cuanto más estudian, más utilidades le sacan....



> Buscan utilizar nanopartículas de plata en crema vaginal para combatir el VIH
> Dec 13, 2006 Por Admin2 Lecturas 2,799
> 
> Pursuing the use of silver nanoparticles in vaginal cream against HIV
> ...




Y qué me dices de esta curiosidad histórica? :8:



> La plata: un viejo recurso.
> 
> Jose Yacamán apuntó que desde hace mucho tiempo se sabe que la plata tiene propiedades bactericidas. *‘‘Los colonizadores de Norte América mantenían una moneda de plata en sus cantimploras para purificar el agua’’*. Asimismo, recordó que cuando antaño los bebés eran alimentados con cucharas de plata, se observaba que eran más sanos que los que no las usaban. En tiempos de Porfirio Díaz, el nitrato de plata fue uno de los elementos más importantes de las políticas públicas de salud, pues se aplicaba en los ojos de los niños recién nacidos para evitar infecciones bacterianas ocasionadas por Chlamydia trachomatis y Neisseria gonorrhoeae, o bien virales, como el herpes. ‘‘Esa sola medida disminuyó la ceguera en este país en un 95 por ciento’’.
> 
> ...


----------



## carloszorro (9 Jul 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Esos resacones después de patear toda la noche la zona vieja y que te vayan echando de los garitos son la hostia, creeme, carliños. Te lo digo por experiencia...es como para ponerse a estudiar sobre el asunto.
> 
> Si es que, cuanto más estudian, más utilidades le sacan....
> 
> ...



A lo de untar vaginalmente me apunto.


----------



## Ulisses (9 Jul 2010)

******zorro dijo:


> A lo de untar vaginalmente me apunto.



Claro, pero tienes que calcular la medida.Las dosis terapéuticas no son iguales en todos los casos. En algunos te bastará con introducir una eagle de canto y en otros....igual con una kookaburra de un kilo te quedas corto. ienso:


----------



## carloszorro (9 Jul 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Claro, pero tienes que calcular la medida.Las dosis terapéuticas no son iguales en todos los casos. En algunos te bastará con introducir una eagle de canto y en otros....igual con una kookaburra de un kilo te quedas corto. ienso:



A kokaburra dun kg o través non ooohh, que lle pode doer carallo!!!. :´:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Jul 2010)

******zorro dijo:


> A lo de untar vaginalmente me apunto.



Cuidado con Uli-Sex no vaya a ser que te unte por via rectal...:XX:

Por cierto, Uli-Sex reflota el hilo porque va cargadito de plata...


----------



## Ulisses (9 Jul 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Cuidado con Uli-Sex no vaya a ser que te unte por via rectal...:XX:
> 
> Por cierto, Uli-Sex reflota el hilo porque va cargadito de plata...



¡¡¡¡¡Ya llegó la mariquita voladora low cost ¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## carloszorro (9 Jul 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Cuidado con Uli-Sex no vaya a ser que te unte por via rectal...:XX:
> 
> Por cierto, Uli-Sex reflota el hilo porque va cargadito de plata...



Ulisses siempre triunfa en todos los tratos o negocios.


----------



## Ulisses (9 Jul 2010)

******zorro dijo:


> Ulisses siempre triunfa en todos los tratos o negocios.



Pues hoy la he cagado pero bien. Siempre hay un tonto que se agarra al cuchillo que está cayendo...:´(


----------



## carloszorro (9 Jul 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Pues hoy la he cagado pero bien. Siempre hay un tonto que se agarra al cuchillo que está cayendo...:´(



Cuenta, cuenta


----------



## Ulisses (9 Jul 2010)

******zorro dijo:


> Cuenta, cuenta



Que te lo cuente el monster...hoy hemos tomado café juntos. (ojo, sin ningún tipo de roce ni familiaridades) :no:


----------



## VOTIN (9 Jul 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Que te lo cuente el monster...hoy hemos tomado café juntos. (ojo, sin ningún tipo de roce ni familiaridades) :no:



No te preocupes vuestro secreto esta a buen recaudo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Jul 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> No te preocupes vuestro secreto esta a buen recaudo



Nos hemos estado descojonando de ti y del otro....

¿De qué cuchillo hablas Ulisses? 

No sé de que te quejas...vaya rebotón el de hoy...


----------



## Ulisses (9 Jul 2010)

> VOTIN dijo:
> 
> 
> > No te preocupes vuestro secreto esta a buen recaudo
> ...


----------



## VOTIN (9 Jul 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> > Joer, ya te echaba de menos ¡¡¡¡
> >
> > Es cierto, hemos estado hablando de ti. Por cierto, el monster llevaba encima más oro que diego el cigala. Y me enseñó otros ocho escudos popayan, pero no estaban tan ebc+ como los que te iba a vender a ti.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ulisses (10 Jul 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> ulisses dijo:
> 
> 
> > Pues la verdad no se que coño sabeis de mi vida para hablar de mi,pero si os
> ...


----------



## VOTIN (10 Jul 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> VOTIN dijo:
> 
> 
> > Pues mira, para que veas...me ha dicho que, realidad, le pareces un tipo simpático y que, de no ser porque siempre le estás pinchando, te vendería esos 8 escudos a precio cerrado hasta que acordáseis el modo de enviartelos.
> ...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 Jul 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh,dios mio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, dios mio !!!!
> es eso verdad,monty?????????
> ​
> 
> ...




Noooooooooooo............................

Ha sido Uli-Sex que me ha dicho que le caes bien, y que "le gustaría hacer tratos contigo"...y que por eso me compro la Carlitros III...yo no quiero saber más...me lavo las manos...(peor que homogayers...ciberadúlteros)


----------



## VOTIN (10 Jul 2010)

Por fin comprendo el avatar de ULI
el mira a la derecha con complicidad gayer mientras tu con tu pipa en la boca diriges el carro de vuestros destinos
!!!!es pura bomba sexuaaa!!!!!


----------



## Ulisses (10 Jul 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Por fin comprendo el avatar de ULI
> el mira a la derecha con complicidad gayer mientras tu con tu pipa en la boca diriges el carro de vuestros destinos
> !!!!es pura bomba sexuaaa!!!!!



Déjate de mariconeos y aprovecha para comerle la oreja a monster  No vas a volver a ver el precio del oro como el de estos días ni tampoco el de los 8 escudos.

Eso es una moneda y no los columnarios...


----------



## merche400 (14 Jul 2010)

Por cierto...
alguno de vosotros sigue recibiendo las ofertas de anlangegold24?

Yo he recibido una oferta ahora de 16'95 la onza de plata(en la WEB a 17'20)


----------



## Vedast_borrado (16 Jul 2010)

La plata, una excelente inversión de futuro | Oro y Finanzas

"El Dr. Lewis indica que tanto el oro como la plata han demostrado ser excelentes inversiones como refugio y cobertura contra la inflación y frente a la devaluación de las divisas. Pero que la plata con una oferta cada vez más limitada y la demanda tanto industrial como inversión al alza, parece ser una excelente inversión de futuro, que no solo superara en resultados a los mercados bursátiles sino también a otros metales preciosos."


----------



## kaxkamel (16 Jul 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> Por cierto...
> alguno de vosotros sigue recibiendo las ofertas de anlangegold24?
> 
> Yo he recibido una oferta ahora de 16'95 la onza de plata(en la WEB a 17'20)



yo también recibo ofertas cada pocos días


----------



## rory (16 Jul 2010)

Hoy está pegando una buena bajada. ¿Creeis que seguirá durante la próxima semana?


----------



## carloszorro (16 Jul 2010)

Han noqueado a las bolsas justo en su directriz bajista y esto está afectando a la plata, al crudo, al oro...

Probablemente continuen las caidas durante la próxima semana.


----------



## bertok (16 Jul 2010)

Cuidado con la semana que publiquen los Stress Test.

La volatilidad arrasará con muchos SL.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (17 Jul 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> *La plata, una excelente inversión de futuro*



Lo puse yo 5 mensajes antes XD


----------



## carloszorro (17 Jul 2010)

Y nadie ha comentado sobre esto:

La oferta existente de plata se reduce con cada año que pasa, ya que la producción de la minería y el reciclado de plata no han alcanzado para cubrir la demanda durante años. Y ha sido la venta de reservas de plata por parte de EEUU, India y China lo que ha equilibrado la oferta y la demanda. Pero fuentes fidedignas del mercado señalan que las reservas de plata de los países mencionados a fecha de hoy *se han agotado*.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (17 Jul 2010)

Cuanto más leo, mejor inversión me parece la plata que el oro...


----------



## merche400 (20 Jul 2010)

jo...menudo bajon de la plata ultimamente.

yo vendí a 16'50...pero como baje a 12 euros.... vendo hasta la suegra y me desmeleno...(nuevamente..claro)


----------



## carloszorro (20 Jul 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> jo...menudo bajon de la plata ultimamente.
> 
> yo vendí a 16'50...pero como baje a 12 euros.... vendo hasta la suegra y me desmeleno...(nuevamente..claro)



Hay mucha liquidez esperando bajadas, a 12 euros va a ser muy dificil volver a ver material.
En 17$ está el primer soporte importante, a partir de ahi se irá viendo como evoluciona.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (20 Jul 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> jo...menudo bajon de la plata ultimamente.
> 
> yo vendí a 16'50...pero como baje a 12 euros.... vendo hasta la suegra y me desmeleno...(nuevamente..claro)



¿Y quien te va a comprar la suegra? Venga no me jodas...:XX:


----------



## VOTIN (20 Jul 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> jo...menudo bajon de la plata ultimamente.
> 
> yo vendí a 16'50...pero como baje a 12 euros.... vendo hasta la suegra y me desmeleno...(nuevamente..claro)



Antes tendras que pedir permiso a tu suegro


----------



## carloszorro (20 Jul 2010)

No os metais con Merche 400 porque ya nos gustaría tener unos suegros asi de fuertes.


----------



## merche400 (20 Jul 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Y quien te va a comprar la suegra? Venga no me jodas...:XX:




Pues hace unas paellas y una fideuá p'a morirse. Además es pequeñita y cabría perfectamente en el mueblebar.

De paso, regalo a mi suegro. 2 x 1. Para hacer de portero y tasador de tochos: un virtuoso en la materia, oiga pues.::


----------



## kaxkamel (20 Jul 2010)

podremos comprar maples a 15 a finales de agosto?


----------



## merche400 (20 Jul 2010)

kaxkamel dijo:


> podremos comprar maples a 15 a finales de agosto?



Pues yo acabo de recibir una oferta de anlagegold24 de mapples a 16'20 para 500 unidades. :8:


----------



## kaxkamel (20 Jul 2010)

> Pues yo acabo de recibir una oferta de anlagegold24 de mapples a 16'20 para 500 unidades.



a mi me ofrecían en paquetes de 25 a 16,55 creo recordar.
peeeeeeeeero hasta finales de agosto no voy a poder comprar ni oro ni plata ni por la red ni a los foreros...
así que rezaré (yo que soy más ateo que judas cascarote para que en verano sigan bajando leeeeeeeeeeentamente los precios)


----------



## takeda (21 Jul 2010)

Buenas,

A ver si un forero caritativo me podria echar una mano, hoy he recibido un pedido de una tienda alemana de las recomendadas en el foro y supuestamente fiable,todo OK salvo una cosa que me mosquea:

Entre otras cosas para probar el servicio pedi un tubo de silver eagles, han pasado la prueba del iman, sonido, tienen aspecto de plata,las he medido... pero al pesarlas me salen las monedas con pesos de entre 31,13 y 31,38 gramos (la mayoria entre 31,17 y 31,30), y no se si entran en las tolerancias de fabricacion,porque me parecen pesos muy lejanos de los 31,103 gramos.

La verdad es que estoy bastante mosqueado, no se si con motivo o no, de que me hayan tangado, porque tengo otras monedas de plata como maples, filarmonicas, monedas antiguas, de 12 euros, pero eagles son las primeras asi que no se si son pesos correctos y no encuentro por ningun lado las tolerancias.

Agradeceria si alguien me pudiera decir si esto es normal o probablemente son falsas y si para comprobarlo es mejor abrirlas por la mitad, echarles lejia, rayar la superficie...

Saludos y muchas gracias.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (21 Jul 2010)

takeda dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> A ver si un forero caritativo me podria echar una mano, hoy he recibido un pedido de una tienda alemana de las recomendadas en el foro y supuestamente fiable,todo OK salvo una cosa que me mosquea:
> 
> ...




Joder, macho, que paranoicos que sois algunos. 

Ninguna tienda online que vende millones se va a arriesgar vendiendo monedas falsas.

Además, para tu tranquilidad, te diré que sí es normal. Los Eagles nuevos pesan ligeramente más que una onza. Una vez me estuve entreteniendo pesando unos cuantos y pesaban como los tuyos.

Para los paranoicos: Si no habéis visto monedas en vuestra vida, comprad en dos sitios distintos y comparad las monedas.


----------



## Ulisses (21 Jul 2010)

Hay algunas silver eagles pesan del orden de 40 a 45 gramos y tienen unos 4 mm de grosor. Pero esas son las que se comercializan en las numismáticas de Bilbao.



> Agradeceria si alguien me pudiera decir si esto es normal o probablemente son falsas y si para comprobarlo es mejor abrirlas por la mitad, echarles lejia, rayar la superficie...



Tranquilo hombre, que es normal.


----------



## Lalonchamasfina (21 Jul 2010)

Ya sabes, los de Bilbao nacen donde quieren y sus monedas pesan lo que les sale de los cojones.

Y cagan wolframio.


----------



## puntodecontrol (21 Jul 2010)

Lalonchamasfina dijo:


> Ya sabes, los de Bilbao nacen donde quieren y sus monedas pesan lo que les sale de los cojones.
> 
> Y cagan wolframio.



Perdon, yo cago paladio, que pa eso soy de bilbao y cago lo que quiero ::

Y platino cuanto tengo "pirrilera" :: ::


----------



## takeda (22 Jul 2010)

Gracias por las contestaciones, ahora me quedo tranquilo.

Me parecia raro que fuera un fraude,pero servidor es muy paranoias.


----------



## merche400 (3 Ago 2010)

De la manipulacion de la plata es mas que evidente...pero, hay un aspecto que todavía me tiene mas desconcerta siquiera y es el "lobby" que las mineras hacen de su producción con el fin de mantener el precio de la plata "contenida".

Estaba mirando que FRESNILLO, una empresa minera de postín, va a incrementar en un 10% su produccion de plata. Así como otras empresas mineras.

Sin embargo, si nos remontamos a cuando la plata estaba a bajos precios, nos encontrábamos con que las mineras "reducían" produccion o bien, no la incrementaban en demasía.

Me temo o creo que conforme el precio de la plata vaya subiendo, se pondrán en marcha multiples explotaciones mineras de plata para hacer frente a la demanda y así, ganar más pasta.

digo yo.


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (3 Ago 2010)

O sencillamente hay explotaciones que serán rentables si sube el precio de la plata y por lo tanto producirán, de otra manera permanecen cerradas o en stand-by


----------



## Fantasmón (5 Oct 2010)

takeda dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> A ver si un forero caritativo me podria echar una mano, hoy he recibido un pedido de una tienda alemana de las recomendadas en el foro y supuestamente fiable,todo OK salvo una cosa que me mosquea:
> 
> ...



Que haya una diferencia de peso de tan poca magnitud no te ha de hacer pensar que las monedas son falsas.

Además has de pensar que los Silver Eagles no son monedas de plata pura, sino de plata .9993.

Si deseas monedas de plata pura en sentido estricto, deberías comprar las Silver Maples de Canadá, que tienen plata pura .9999, la misma calidad que se obtiene al refinar la plata por electrólisis.


----------



## gamusino30 (6 Mar 2011)

En los años de 1858 a 1860, los oficiales panaderos de Irlanda organizaron, por su cuenta, grandes mítines de protesta contra el trabajo nocturno y dominical. El público, como ocurrió por ejemplo en el mitin de Dublin, en mayo de 1870, tomó partido por ellos, con la fogosidad proverbial de los irlandeses. Gracias a este movimiento, logró imponerse el trabajo exclusivamente diurno en Wexford, Kilkenny, Clonmel, Waterford etc. "En Limerick, donde como es sabido, las torturas de los obreros asalariados rebasaban toda medida, este movimiento fracasó por la oposición de los maestros panaderos, y sobre todo la de los maestros molineros. El ejemplo de Limerick determinó un movimiento de retroceso en Ennis y Típperary. En Cork, donde el descontento público se manifestaba en las formas más vivas, los maestros hicieron fracasar el movimiento poniendo por obra su derecho a dejar en la calle a los oficiales. En Dublin, los maestros desplegaron la resistencia más rabiosa y, persiguiendo a los oficiales que figuraban a la cabeza del movimiento y sometiendo a los demás, los obligaron a plegarse al trabajo nocturno y dominícal."52 La comisión del gobierno inglés, armado en Irlanda hasta los dientes, reconviene, en estos términos de fúnebre amargura, a los inexorables maestros panaderos de Dublin, Limerick, Cork, etc.: "El Comité entiende que las horas de trabajo se hallan circunscritas por leyes naturales que no pueden transgredirse impunemente. Los maestros, al obligar a sus obreros a violentar sus convicciones religiosas, a desobedecer las leyes del país y a despreciar la opinión pública (todas estas consideraciones se refieren al trabajo dominical), envenenan las relaciones entre el capital y el trabajo y dan un ejemplo peligroso para la moral y el orden público. El Comité estima que el prolongar la jornada de trabajo más de 12 horas supone una usurpación de la vida doméstica y privada del obrero, que conduce a resultados morales funestos, invadiendo la órbita doméstica de un hombre e interponiéndose ante el cumplimiento de sus deberes familiares como hijo, hermano, esposo y padre. Más de 12 horas de trabajo tienden a minar la salud del obrero, provocan la vejez y la muerte prematura y causan, por tanto, el infortunio de las familias obreras, a las que se priva de los cuidados y del apoyo del cabeza de familia precisamente cuando más lo necesitan."53


----------



## Vedast_borrado (6 Mar 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Owned en 2 años.



Será para quien comprara monedas de 12 euros en lugar de _bullion_ (o plata "papel"). Hasta hace poco no han sido mejores los _karlillos_ (ahora son muchísimo mejores).


----------

